# Post the # your test stopped at,  and if you Passed/Failed



## Fire3456 (Mar 27, 2008)

Just for information purposes...A "Fun Facts" Thread"!

Would everyone post the number of questions you answered before the test stopped.  And post if you passed or failed.  

It would be interesting to see, how many answered 70'ish  and if they passed or failed.  And how many answered 100'ish and if they passed or failed.

Who's got the record for passing with the minimum number of questions answered and the maximum number of questions answered?

Who's got the record for failing with the minimum number of questions answered and the maximum number of questions answered?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm assuming you're talking about the computer based testing, because I've only taken the old paper tests.


----------



## uctke283 (Mar 27, 2008)

71 Questions and Passed.....


----------



## basic (Mar 28, 2008)

I had 60 and passed- thought I failed since I had so few.  My buddy also thought he failed... he only had 45 questions and passed.... we were like wtf?  Our other two friends passed at 105 and 120 as well.  Crazy test that NREMT..


----------



## Fire3456 (Mar 28, 2008)

Upper 70's.  Passed!  

I haven't gotten the written letter yet, so hopefully that will tell me exactly how many questions I had.  I was so preoccupied on remembering the last question that I didn't pay much attention to the # of questions.  I know it was in the upper 70s.  I thought I had a long ways to go on the test.


----------



## uctke283 (Mar 28, 2008)

I know it has been mentioned in other threads, but I tell you I felt like I was bombing the test and when it stopped at 71, i was like "oh great I blew it" so I was very surprised the next morning to find I passed!


----------



## mtmb (Mar 28, 2008)

I had 75 and passed.  Makes you real nervous when it shuts of so quick.  Expected to be there for the whole 2 hrs, actually took 45 min.


----------



## piranah (Mar 28, 2008)

i got 70 and passed.....took it in about 30 min....


----------



## Onceamedic (Mar 28, 2008)

which test are you talking about?  EMT-B or EMT-P?


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Mar 28, 2008)

70ish not sure exactly. passed. thought i may have failed.


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Mar 28, 2008)

forgot to say I was the first group in AZ to take the CBT. Had no clue about it going in. Took the paper kind in the army before.


----------



## piranah (Mar 28, 2008)

i took it for my basic....soon for my medic(well relitively soon)


----------



## basic (Mar 29, 2008)

Kaisu said:


> which test are you talking about?  EMT-B or EMT-P?



EMT-B is what I'm assuming everyone is talking about


----------



## EMTgurl911 (Mar 29, 2008)

73 and Passed YAYAYA! B)


----------



## ErinCooley (Mar 29, 2008)

I just took EMT-I/85 and took more than 77, less than 85 (I don't know the exact number yet, I'm thinking its somewhere around 83-85.  I passed although I thought I bombed it!!


----------



## uctke283 (Mar 29, 2008)

Kaisu said:


> which test are you talking about?  EMT-B or EMT-P?



I was assuming he was talking about the emt-b


----------



## ChasFFD (Mar 31, 2008)

*CBT test*

EMT-B

40 ish ? passed


----------



## Firesurfer75 (Apr 3, 2008)

71 and passed... EMT-I


----------



## EMTMandy (Apr 3, 2008)

EMT-B

upper 80's and passed


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 6, 2008)

I wanted to add... 2 classmates both had in the 70's.  1 passed, 1 failed.  Another had 130, she passed.  I had 83 to 85 and passed.  I had always heard less than 90 pass, over 120, fail.  We blew that out of the water


----------



## awhiting (Apr 6, 2008)

EMT-B stopped at 72 and I passed.

Aaron


----------



## Medic51 (Apr 7, 2008)

It was around 80's somewhere.


----------



## paramedix (Apr 7, 2008)

What is the time limit? Is it MCQ or long Q's?

Interresting!?:wacko:


----------



## medicdan (Apr 7, 2008)

EMT-B, 76, passed.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Apr 7, 2008)

EMT-B, stopped at 75 and I passed

Jeremy


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Apr 7, 2008)

62 and passed


----------



## HoorayBeer! (Apr 7, 2008)

I stopped somewhere in the mid-60's and I passed


----------



## crash_cart (Apr 8, 2008)

Stopped in the early '90s and passed, first attempt.B)


----------



## paccookie (Apr 8, 2008)

Mine stopped around 85 questions and I passed.  Intermediate exam.


----------



## mikie (Apr 9, 2008)

70, passed (basic)


----------



## EMTSteve (Apr 10, 2008)

120'ish Passed


----------



## lcvfd1135 (Apr 11, 2008)

70 I passed in and out in 17 mins


----------



## mangles (Apr 11, 2008)

*Nremt-p*

140ish - FAILED  on the NREMT-p test Oct 07

          trying again in a couple of weeks


----------



## mattlev2112 (Apr 13, 2008)

70, passed.


----------



## raven2963 (Apr 16, 2008)

Tested for EMT-P yesterday the test cut off in the low 80's and I passed!


----------



## renaissance (Apr 17, 2008)

low 80s and was out in half an hour or so.


----------



## cpyhala26rp6 (Apr 18, 2008)

*computer test*

I passed the test after answering only 34 questions


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Apr 18, 2008)

I must admit im a bit sceptical about that


----------



## Shanz (Apr 18, 2008)

Mine was taken about 4 months ago, the EMT-B, it was right around 75, took about 45 minutes, and i failed.  I will hopefully be retaking the test again in the next month or so.


----------



## MN_EMT (Apr 18, 2008)

mine was about 50 give or take 5. first time i got to 75 and it cut me off and i failed. i really under estimated the test. but second time around i nailed it.


----------



## ckrump (Apr 20, 2008)

*Emt-p*

Cut off @ 148 - passed 1st time.


----------



## oneluv79 (Apr 20, 2008)

*EMT-Basic Test*

Exactly 70 questions and passed...(*That's whats up...*)

oneluv79


----------



## EMARTINEZ24 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Emt-b*

I GOT UP 2 THE 70'S AND FAILED :sad:


----------



## Topher38 (Apr 23, 2008)

72 Passed the first time ^_^


----------



## Cincy53 (Apr 30, 2008)

1st Attempt- #122-FAILED
2nd Attempt- #74-FAILED.

Not sure what's going on here....<_<

I even studied more and harder for the second time.


----------



## McAllinder (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey guys, just took the test yesterday and got the results today:

120 questions, pass!


----------



## Cincy53 (Apr 30, 2008)

congrats! good job.


----------



## mikemel2006 (May 8, 2008)

I was cut off at 124 questions and failed my first attempt for Inter/85. I was really worried about the practicals, but I passed them on the first try.


----------



## Amber_S (May 14, 2008)

72. Passed.


----------



## DBieniek (May 14, 2008)

My CBT ended with 73 questions. I passed on my first attempt.


----------



## poppawilly (May 14, 2008)

i've taken the registry (basic) 3 times now.  first test, cut off at 97 and failed.  second test, cut off at 114 and failed.  third test, cut off at 104 and failed.  not really sure what to think here except take the re-fresher and hit it again.  not sure if i have test anxiety or i'm thinking about what i would do in the field and not what the book says to do.  so needless to say, back to the books i go.:sad:


----------



## TheMowingMonk (May 15, 2008)

u sure you can get by with only a refresher course, my understanding is when you fail three times in a row you have to retake the entire class, but someone correct me if im wrong, just want to make sure you know before you spend the time taking the refresher to find out it doesnt count.


----------



## poppawilly (May 15, 2008)

according to my chief, after three tries i can take a refresher and be good for two more stabs at it.  and if i don't pass then, then i have to take the class again.


----------



## skippy54 (May 15, 2008)

Well, I took the test this morning.  It cut off at 112, and the last question was about the AED and what to do when it says no shock.

2 minutes of cpr, duh.  I get the feeling I passed, but we'll see B)


----------



## skippy54 (May 15, 2008)

Passed. h34r:


----------



## TNEMT06 (May 15, 2008)

72 but dont know if i passed or failed yet.


----------



## jazminestar (May 16, 2008)

71 Emt-b and i passed


----------



## TNEMT06 (May 16, 2008)

72 and passed


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 16, 2008)

TheMowingMonk said:


> u sure you can get by with only a refresher course, my understanding is when you fail three times in a row you have to retake the entire class, but someone correct me if im wrong, just want to make sure you know before you spend the time taking the refresher to find out it doesnt count.



After three attempts, one has to complete an approved refresher before re-testing. According to the State or local policies, dependent upon if the applicant can re-test or number of times they can re-test, I believe the maximum is 6 times before mandatory taking the whole program over is required. 

R/r 911


----------



## Cincy53 (May 16, 2008)

You get 6 total tries before having to take EMT-B all over again.


----------



## mangles (May 20, 2008)

*Hard*

NREMT-P   80# questions PASSED  (took about 1 hr)  *my second attempt

               last year I took the same test, failed in the low 140s

              It is the oddest test I have ever taken, questions are either very  
easy or random and very difficult, not much in between. For anyone planning on taking it, study test taking strategies.


----------



## amkhoury (May 23, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Took my exam yesterday (Basic)...for the 3rd time :wacko:! I took the class in Spring 2006 and slacked off (being a full-time college student), waiting almost a year to take my NR for the first time. In any case...

Around 120 questions..waiting anxiously for my scores to come out....passed

I can't explain if my first two failures are due to my lack of efforts in studying hard enough (waiting a year to take the test and trying to remember some of the minute details)...but I do know one thing that I would like to share with all the basic test takers...

First off..._Kaplan sucks_ 

I bought the book as a "review" to refresh my memory on the material which I thought would be sufficient (especially since Kraplan has a pretty good reputation in the market for review material)...the information might have been good to get you through the written exam but is a joke for the computerized test. I failed the first time and thought I didn't study hard enough, so I went back and read through the whole book again in addition to skimming through the book by Mistovich, 7th ed.  (which is what we used in class). Still didn't help and failed yet again.

This time...I threw the Kraplan book in the trash...spent about a week in the library with my class textbook, going through most of the chapters and taking notes on important procedures on how to treat "X" issue. In addition to that, thanks to this wonderful website and the posts by all the users, which has great references and resources for the test...for example, using emtb.com for practice. The exam is not going to test you (for the most part) directly on facts (although I did get one question "What does "M" stand for in SAMPLE?"). It is going to test your knowledge in the material and your ability to use that information when you get out into the field and a pt's life is in your hands. Yes, I agree that some of the questions are ridiculous and some lack the info we want to know...but just as other people mentioned, you can almost ALWAYS eliminate two choices and if you're stuck between the other two...always choose the top choice (50/50 chance of getting those questions right)

And about the last question passing theory..I'm not sure if I got the last one right since none of the answers for that question seemed to pertain to what I learned in the book...

Other than that...remember your ABCs


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 23, 2008)

man i wish i had the computer testing when i did mine. i finished the written in 45 minutes and passed first try with a 97. but it took 3 weeks to find out i did though.


----------



## MJordan2121 (May 27, 2008)

*Passed!!!!*

I took my Registry exam on Thursday, May 22, 2008 and had to wait a LONG 5days to get my test results. When I took my exam, the testing center's internet connection was down, so it wasn't sent until late, plus it was Memorial Day weekend, another delay!!. I was really skeptical on how I did, felt really indifferent about passing. Well, anyhow, I made it up to around 125 questions and found out today that I have indeed passed and now an EMT-B. I stressed myself out the last 5 days and now I feel a sense of relief. ^_^


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 27, 2008)

And now you get a wicked sweet patch and certificate.


----------



## rj1059 (May 27, 2008)

*Passed!*

I took my exam today, and about 5 hours later I received the results. 

ended on 69 questions, passed. 

I knew the last question I received was correct, so I had a decent feeling that I passed.


----------



## PapaBear434 (May 28, 2008)

I'm taking the national test tomorrow (only state certified right now.)  I was pretty nervous about this prospect, even having already passed the state cert, because I assumed national would be tougher.

It appears by what everyone is saying, it's not that hard.  I'm hoping it ends at around the 70 mark, because if it goes to 100+ I'm going to be s**ting bricks.

I'm just that dork that wants a patch on each arm and a pretty certificate.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 28, 2008)

Don't worry it's only hard if you don't know what your doing. you either know it or you don't.


----------



## PapaBear434 (May 28, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> Don't worry it's only hard if you don't know what your doing. you either know it or you don't.



Well, I'm boned.

Kidding...  I got a 92% average on the state test.  I *think *I'll be able to pass this.


----------



## Onceamedic (May 28, 2008)

NREMT-P on May 27th - 1st attempt - 80 questions - passed


----------



## PapaBear434 (May 28, 2008)

Kaisu said:


> NREMT-P on May 27th - 1st attempt - 80 questions - passed



Nice.  Very nice.  Hope to be there one day soon.  I'm in the degree program right now, so I JUST got my EMT-B and have had less than a month with it yet, and am working on EMT-E and EMT-I right now (in class typing this.)

I am getting so much info right now...  I think they are just starting to make up words.


----------



## Onceamedic (May 28, 2008)

PapaBear434 said:


> I think they are just starting to make up words.



giggle - I hear ya..  when I started A & P I couldnt believe I had lived this long so ignorant.  It's a trip!  Good luck to you.


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 28, 2008)

68 questions passed first attempt


----------



## PapaBear434 (May 29, 2008)

PapaBear434 said:


> (in cl:censored::censored::censored: typing this.)
> .



Ok...  Why did this get censored?  I said that I was in the college room (can't say "C-L-A-S-S" apparently) as I was posting.  What was wrong with that?


----------



## JPINFV (May 29, 2008)

Put a space after the "cl" in cla_ss. The filter wins this thread.


----------



## PapaBear434 (May 29, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Put a space after the "cl" in cla_ss. The filter wins this thread.



Yeah, because even the word "pa_ss" got censored in the freaking title.


----------



## JPINFV (May 29, 2008)

There áre wáys to páss through the filter.


----------



## PapaBear434 (May 29, 2008)

Well, I JUST got back from my test.  It ended at exactly 70 questions.  No more, no less.  70 on the button.

Let's hope that was a good sign.


----------



## PapaBear434 (May 30, 2008)

PapaBear434 said:


> Well, I JUST got back from my test.  It ended at exactly 70 questions.  No more, no less.  70 on the button.
> 
> Let's hope that was a good sign.



Well, it's official!  70 questions on the dot is all you need to pass!

Now I'll be a big dork and have a patch on each arm.  Won't I be cool!?


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 30, 2008)

PapaBear434 said:


> Well, it's official! 70 questions on the dot is all you need to pass!
> 
> Now I'll be a big dork and have a patch on each arm. Won't I be cool!?


don't be satcastic...chicks dig it.B)


----------



## ksrrvfd (May 31, 2008)

*NREMT-P # of questions*

Wow. I just took the Paramedic test this past Wed (5/28). Got 83 questions and passed. A classmate took it on Friday and got 82 and passed. I then went to the NR website and read how they did the whole CBT thing and it was pretty interesting to find out just how it worked.


----------



## Firemedic515 (Jun 1, 2008)

81 and passed.  NREMT-P


----------



## CPG (Jun 2, 2008)

75, passed, EMT-B.

Side Note:  I heard that if you remember your last question, and you get it right, you passed.  Get it wrong you failed.  Any truth?  Worked right for me.


----------



## Onceamedic (Jun 2, 2008)

PapaBear434 said:


> Well, it's official!  70 questions on the dot is all you need to pass!
> 
> Now I'll be a big dork and have a patch on each arm.  Won't I be cool!?



Congrats...  and don't knock the patch pal - it is hard earned.


----------



## Firemedic515 (Jun 2, 2008)

CPG said:


> 75, passed, EMT-B.
> 
> Side Note:  I heard that if you remember your last question, and you get it right, you passed.  Get it wrong you failed.  Any truth?  Worked right for me.



Yes, very ture.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 2, 2008)

Kaisu said:


> Congrats...  and don't knock the patch pal - it is hard earned.



Maybe after I get EMT-I, I'll agree.  I didn't find much difficulty in the EMT-B training.  I've found the job itself is a different story, however.


----------



## pantsapalooza (Jun 4, 2008)

Aaaah! I just took the test today, and I didn't remember to remember the last question. My brain was all blank. I only went to 63 questions maybe? Crossing my fingers! (And checking to see if my scores are up every 5 minutes). :wacko:


----------



## Onceamedic (Jun 4, 2008)

I think 63 questions is too few.  I think you may have failed.  I could be wrong, but I think around 76 or 77 is the minimum needed to pass.  Let us know OK?


----------



## Jon (Jun 4, 2008)

I think the minimum for the EMT-B test is 70... but I'm not 100% sure. Rid?


----------



## Firemedic515 (Jun 4, 2008)

Kaisu said:


> I think 63 questions is too few.  I think you may have failed.  I could be wrong, but I think around 76 or 77 is the minimum needed to pass.  Let us know OK?



Well, I think it depends on what test it is.  63 sounds pretty short if it was the medic test.  However, there are people on here claiming they passed the basic test in as little as 50 questions.  One guy even claimed 34 questions, although I find that hard to believe.  

People...If you're going to respond to this thread, atleast tell us what test you took!  Remember, there are 3 different provider levels, thus 3 different tests.  We can't read your mind.:wacko:


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 4, 2008)

I have never heard or seen anyone passing below 70 questions. Each question is weighted on points, but I am not sure exactly minimum number make the required passing points.

In regards to 50 or even 34 I say B.S. .. similar to anyone claiming they had passed with a 100% on the old test. It can't be done. 

R/r 911


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> In regards to 50 or even 34 I say B.S. .. similar to anyone claiming they had passed with a 100% on the old test. It can't be done.
> 
> R/r 911



But I have a friend that knows a guy who's brother got a 100%, so I know it's true.


----------



## pantsapalooza (Jun 5, 2008)

oops, sorry, i was totally spacing out. I took the basic test. And I paaaaassed! I dunno, maybe it was more than 63 questions, I wasn't watching very carefully because I wasn't expecting it to end! 

Now to get my state license and I am ready to rock-ah the boat!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 5, 2008)

PapaBear434 said:


> But I have a friend that knows a guy who's brother got a 100%, so I know it's true.



I bet he has some swamp land and a vehicle only drove on Sundays, by his mom for sale. .. * Registry purposefully set up the test, so NO one could ever make 100%. Thus one would never know if they did or not.  

R/r 911


----------



## Hazmat91180 (Jun 5, 2008)

Took it last night, no idea how well it went. I think I got to like 97 or something.


----------



## Eldersaavedra (Jun 5, 2008)

stopped at 70 on the dot..last question was the proper way to perfom 2 rescuer cpr on an infant.. with two thumbs or with two fingers
i went with the thumbs.
Freaking Hypertension settling in , i get my results in the morning,.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 5, 2008)

Eldersaavedra said:


> stopped at 70 on the dot..last question was the proper way to perfom 2 rescuer cpr on an infant.. with two thumbs or with two fingers
> i went with the thumbs.
> Freaking Hypertension settling in , i get my results in the morning,.


you answered correctly on the last question.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 5, 2008)

Eldersaavedra said:


> stopped at 70 on the dot..last question was the proper way to perfom 2 rescuer cpr on an infant.. with two thumbs or with two fingers
> i went with the thumbs.
> Freaking Hypertension settling in , i get my results in the morning,.



Like I said earlier:  I also stopped at 70 on the dot, and passed.  I'm sure you did fine.

Just got my patch the other day.  It's so pretty.


----------



## Jon (Jun 5, 2008)

Therefore... if you got the last question right, and it stopped at 70.. you passed.

Mazel Tov! Tell us for sure in the morning!!!


----------



## Selenolycus (Jun 11, 2008)

Just took it today. Got to about 117, then it stopped, pretty sure I failed it. There were quite a few questions that were a bit vague, and a few of them I flat-out was entirely unsure on. Oh, well, I guess I'll hit the books and try it again in another couple of weeks. Even if  did pass (which I feel is very unlikely), I need to study-up on some of the materials again.


----------



## Selenolycus (Jun 12, 2008)

As I had suspected, I failed. I didn't note if I answered the last question properly or not.


----------



## Onceamedic (Jun 12, 2008)

I know you feel very badly.  Wallow for a couple of hours - get it out of your system.  When you feel better, hit the books again.  Reschedule when you can and go for it.  Some very good EMTs took 2 and 3 shots at it.  Good luck to you.


----------



## EMT B188 (Jun 12, 2008)

71 questions and passed B)


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Jun 12, 2008)

Kaisu said:


> I know you feel very badly.  Wallow for a couple of hours - get it out of your system.  When you feel better, hit the books again.  Reschedule when you can and go for it.  Some very good EMTs took 2 and 3 shots at it.  Good luck to you.



good point, I dont think of this test as a way to determine if someone is a good EMT or not, i think its more of a test of due you have the minimum and EMT should have, the knowledge. But you can know it all and still be a bad EMT. Beside manner, pt care, professionalism and how you carry yourself are what make you a good EMT.


----------



## Selenolycus (Jun 12, 2008)

Kaisu said:


> I know you feel very badly.  Wallow for a couple of hours - get it out of your system.  When you feel better, hit the books again.  Reschedule when you can and go for it.  Some very good EMTs took 2 and 3 shots at it.  Good luck to you.



I don't really feel that bad about it, other than it was a waste of gas and $70. I'll be hitting the books like mad, see what my weak points were whenever I get the letter from the NREMT, and take the test a week after that. So, in about three weeks, I'll be passing it, though my wallet will be another $70 lighter.

Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## Selenolycus (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMowingMonk said:


> good point, I dont think of this test as a way to determine if someone is a good EMT or not, i think its more of a test of due you have the minimum and EMT should have, the knowledge. But you can know it all and still be a bad EMT. Beside manner, pt care, professionalism and how you carry yourself are what make you a good EMT.



While I know it's a bit of moan-groan, I really dislike the sort of tests similar to the NREMT-B. I encountered several that were tricky. Though, as I read here, there is a pool of 3,000 questions, there's a chance I won't see a single question next time that I saw last time - that just means the next ones may even be trickier. :lol:

As I intend to pursue a career in medicine further, I suppose I'll just have to get used to it, study more on my own time relentlessly.

I currently have two sources for information: one is Brady's PEC, 8th Ed., and the other is Brady's Essentials of Paramedic Care, 2nd Ed. The latter is for my Intermediate/Paramedic course coming-up in August.

Would it be unwise to study pertinent materials in the Paramedic book? I did not encounter any questions regarding scope of practice, so, in this case, is the general philosophy "no knowledge is bad knowledge" upheld?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 12, 2008)

Selenolycus said:


> While I know it's a bit of moan-groan, I really dislike the sort of tests similar to the NREMT-B. I encountered several that were tricky. Though, as I read here, there is a pool of 3,000 questions, there's a chance I won't see a single question next time that I saw last time - that just means the next ones may even be trickier. :lol:
> 
> As I intend to pursue a career in medicine further, I suppose I'll just have to get used to it, study more on my own time relentlessly.
> 
> ...



Just asking did you go to EOC?...

R/r 911


----------



## Selenolycus (Jun 12, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Just asking did you go to EOC?...
> 
> R/r 911



Yes, through the local community college. Why do you ask that? On top of all your medical qualifications, you know the course materials for all of the EMT course centers out there?

And, if you could answer my last question from the post you initially quoted, I'd be grateful, though I suspect I'm going to be reading through it, too, regardless.


----------



## BruinFan1008 (Jun 12, 2008)

I just took the NREMT this afternoon...my test ended at 70 questions. My last question was a bleeding question regarding after the "after birth." I put down direct pressure... Hope I passed!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 12, 2008)

Selenolycus said:


> Yes, through the local community college. Why do you ask that? On top of all your medical qualifications, you know the course materials for all of the EMT course centers out there?
> 
> And, if you could answer my last question from the post you initially quoted, I'd be grateful, though I suspect I'm going to be reading through it, too, regardless.



I teach at OKCC and know most of the instructors at OSU as well, etc.. so yeah, I know most of the course materials as I did use to work for OSDH. 

Any reading will not harm you. Just know your license limitations. Be sure to read the objectives in front of each of the chapter and perform an outline of each chapter as well. Get used to the type of questions, on how they are written as much as what the questions ask. 

Good luck to you! 

R/r 911


----------



## Selenolycus (Jun 12, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> I teach at OKCC and know most of the instructors at OSU as well, etc.. so yeah, I know most of the course materials as I did use to work for OSDH.
> 
> Any reading will not harm you. Just know your license limitations. Be sure to read the objectives in front of each of the chapter and perform an outline of each chapter as well. Get used to the type of questions, on how they are written as much as what the questions ask.
> 
> ...



Ah, didn't know you were in the state.

I've noticed you criticizing the rather minimal criteria established for EMT-B and pretty much beneath paramedic, and I'd have to say I think Paramedic should be the only acceptable training level for professional EMS, but I'm in a poor financial situation, so I'm not practicing what I believe.

That being said, do you think there is a particularly 'best' program in the Oklahoma County area, or is it more a matter that dedicated & involved students will pull through the program with greater career success despite of their course work? I lean towards the latter myself, but even the best students need proper teaching and training.


----------



## BruinFan1008 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Just found out!*



BruinFan1008 said:


> I just took the NREMT this afternoon...my test ended at 70 questions. My last question was a bleeding question regarding after the "after birth." I put down direct pressure... Hope I passed!



Just found out this morning! I passed! WoooooOO!


----------



## LincNebr (Jun 14, 2008)

I took my EMT-B test in Omaha today...at around 5pm. The questions seemed way different than what we had for our class tests and I am just not sure how I've done.

   It's almost midnight here now, and the results are not posted. Because I took it late today (Friday) will I have to wait until Monday for the results to post?


----------



## LincNebr (Jun 15, 2008)

*OK...OK...I am a Newbie...don't get ticked off*



LincNebr said:


> I took my EMT-B test in Omaha today...at around 5pm. The questions seemed way different than what we had for our class tests and I am just not sure how I've done.
> 
> It's almost midnight here now, and the results are not posted. Because I took it late today (Friday) will I have to wait until Monday for the results to post?




   As no one responded...I tried to make my way around this site to search for an answer to my question. (The answer is that I have to wait until Monday for the results to be posted)

   Thanks to those that have been here forever for not getting mad that I asked the question. You have new people signing up on here all of the time (I now know) and some of the old timers here get a little put off if they feel the same question has been answered to death.

   I appreciate this site and look forward to reading it often.


----------



## Onceamedic (Jun 15, 2008)

good job lincneb..  using that search feature to find the answer shows that you probably have what it takes to be good in EMS..  welcome to the board and good luck with the test.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Jun 15, 2008)

LincNebr said:


> As no one responded...I tried to make my way around this site to search for an answer to my question. (The answer is that I have to wait until Monday for the results to be posted)
> 
> Thanks to those that have been here forever for not getting mad that I asked the question. You have new people signing up on here all of the time (I now know) and some of the old timers here get a little put off if they feel the same question has been answered to death.
> 
> I appreciate this site and look forward to reading it often.



First off, welcome to the forum!  I'm a NE native myself, from Hastings.  I took my test on a Friday and I had results by Monday morning.  I know, it kills you to wait but testing centers are so busy around here I took what I could get.  Good luck!  I'm sure you did fine.


----------



## LincNebr (Jun 15, 2008)

*Thanks...*



Kaisu said:


> good job lincneb..  using that search feature to find the answer shows that you probably have what it takes to be good in EMS..  welcome to the board and good luck with the test.



  LOL  That doesn't say much for those that do EMS now, sets the bar pretty low....but thanks for the thought Kaisu.

  Thanks also Jeremy89. For me the hardest part about waiting is wondering if I need to buy another online test to practice with. I had the Brady test... http://www.prenhall.com/emtachieve/  but the questions on the National test just seemed harder. 

   One more day and I will know..... :blush:


----------



## jtcalif (Jun 16, 2008)

Took it friday 6/13,  stopped at 78, and  i passed.  Finished in 23 minutes!!


----------



## LincNebr (Jun 16, 2008)

*I passed!*

*phew*   After a weekend of feeling like I must have failed the test...I found out today that I passed.  You guys are a lot sharper than me, as I can't remember the exact number of questions I had.... guess I was around 75-80, when the test shut off. I was being pretty careful, took me 45 minutes.

   Boy, it sure feels good.B)


----------



## TASH84 (Jun 17, 2008)

Took my EMT-Basic exam yesterday, test stopped at 70 questions, and I passed..


----------



## jthommd (Jun 17, 2008)

I just took my written about 3 hours ago, and I already found out that I passed. It was 70 questions. I've come to realize that it makes you think you failed on purpose. Oh, and there is not much point in studying (i didn't). If you paid attention during class, then there is not much you can prepare for... the test tries to trick you, so take practice tests


----------



## Snook (Jun 17, 2008)

I took the paramedic, finished with 148 and passed.


----------



## LincNebr (Jun 17, 2008)

*Nice job*



TASH84 said:


> Took my EMT-Basic exam yesterday, test stopped at 70 questions, and I passed..



  What a relief it must be Tash84.


----------



## eging1451 (Jun 18, 2008)

Stopped around 70 questions. Passed. You will feel like you failed because of the computer based testing. It makes the questions harder until you start getting them wrong.


----------



## TASH84 (Jun 18, 2008)

LincNebr said:


> What a relief it must be Tash84.



yes, indeed it is a major relief, but now it's time to move on to the next step, state exam..


----------



## letsrun100 (Jun 18, 2008)

I just passed the Virginia Enhanced (between Basic and Intermediate level). NREMT-B is next . . . before I forget everything.


----------



## Hazmat91180 (Jun 18, 2008)

*104 and Passed*

104 and Passed


----------



## tydek07 (Jun 18, 2008)

For my NREMT-Basic: Lower 70's and Passed it.

For my NREMT-Paramedic: Taking it soon hehe.


----------



## fma08 (Jun 19, 2008)

80 (plus or minus one) pass!


----------



## nihil (Jun 19, 2008)

Stopped at 70 and I passed. Piece of cake.


----------



## mace85 (Jun 20, 2008)

NREMT-B 35 questions, 25 minutes, thought I failed for sure.


I passed....B)


----------



## Jeremy89 (Jun 20, 2008)

mace85 said:


> NREMT-B 35 questions, 25 minutes, thought I failed for sure.
> 
> 
> I passed....B)



Nice...   Good luck with a job around here though!  I know PMT just hired a bunch of EMT's and I was not one of 'em


----------



## mace85 (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks... I didn't know they just had a surge. But I applied with them, because I figured with them winning the Tempe contract that they would be needing people. 

That's the problem I am seeing here though, next to no EMT-B jobs in the PHX metro area. I don't want to work for a fire service either. I would rather focus on the medicine and make myself a better provider, than learn all the technical stuff. I got into this for the medicine, not the fancy tools and putting out fires.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Jun 21, 2008)

mace85 said:


> Thanks... I didn't know they just had a surge. But I applied with them, because I figured with them winning the Tempe contract that they would be needing people.
> 
> That's the problem I am seeing here though, next to no EMT-B jobs in the PHX metro area. I don't want to work for a fire service either. I would rather focus on the medicine and make myself a better provider, than learn all the technical stuff. I got into this for the medicine, not the fancy tools and putting out fires.



Oh I know, me too.  I really want to work as a ER tech but they want experience.  The ambo companies want 21 year olds for insurance purposes which puts me at an even greater disadvantage  (I'm 19).


----------



## Jango (Jun 23, 2008)

My test stopped at #120 and the last 10 or so we repeat questions.....weird...and I passed, had me freakin worried.


----------



## Johnnyredshirt (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm brand new to this forum, but I have to say, I took my nremt for basic yesterday and  seriously thought I bombed it, When I found this site it made me feel alot better about myself after I had read other peoples thoughts and experiences about it. The last answer right theory proved for me, I found out at 9 am this morning that I passed. Thanks for helping me sleep last night.  Oh yah and the exam stopped after about 75. Peace


----------



## Cincy53 (Jun 28, 2008)

Well finally on my third attempt at the Basic level cert, after question 121, I PASSED.


----------



## LincNebr (Jun 28, 2008)

*Good Job....*



Cincy53 said:


> Well finally on my third attempt at the Basic level cert, after question 121, I PASSED.



   Way to stick with it! I sometimes am more impressed with the one that makes it after the 2 or 3rd try than someone that pass's it straight away. 

  Good job!

   Tom in Lincoln


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 28, 2008)

*Nebraska EMT-A in 1977...*

The questions about whether to dance around the patient clockwise or counter-clockwise to restore breathing, and whether or not a rattle was needed for getting out the evil abdominal spirits, threw me. Luckily, they were multiple choice.


----------



## Cincy53 (Jun 28, 2008)

LincNebr said:


> Way to stick with it! I sometimes am more impressed with the one that makes it after the 2 or 3rd try than someone that pass's it straight away.
> 
> Good job!
> 
> Tom in Lincoln



Thanks a lot Tom. I'm not gonna lie, I put in A LOT of hours studying for this thing and didn't stop until I had it. Thanks for the support.


----------



## ladyemt 215 (Jun 28, 2008)

My test stopped at 71, the last question being about infant CPR and the position of my thumbs.  

I took it on a Friday early afternoon, so I had to wait ALL weekend (drove me nutty) to find out if I passed or not.  I couldn't call it either way and honestly, I was expecting the NREMT-B to be really difficult.  It turned out to be, dare I say, pretty easy compared to what I thought I was going to get.  :unsure:

I've been looking around for a job and there doesn't seem to be one around here (Delaware) though.  :wacko:


----------



## gunner2927 (Jun 28, 2008)

took my test today stoped at 70 wont know till monday if i passed or not. this was my 2 time taking the text the 1st time i got stoped at 115 and failed hoping i passes this time i also has the cpr question but i had like 2 more after that and it kicked me off so i am hoping i did will cause a job is on the line with this i could go from make 13.00 to 17.00 so GOD IF YOUR OUT THERE WORK YOUR MAGIC PLEASE!!!!!!:unsure::unsure:


----------



## gunner2927 (Jun 30, 2008)

gunner2927 said:


> took my test today stoped at 70 wont know till monday if i passed or not. this was my 2 time taking the text the 1st time i got stoped at 115 and failed hoping i passes this time i also has the cpr question but i had like 2 more after that and it kicked me off so i am hoping i did will cause a job is on the line with this i could go from make 13.00 to 17.00 so GOD IF YOUR OUT THERE WORK YOUR MAGIC PLEASE!!!!!!:unsure::unsure:


just found out i PASSED!


----------



## LincNebr (Jun 30, 2008)

**Ding Ding Ding Ding**



gunner2927 said:


> just found out i PASSED!



  We've got another winner folks!!!   *smiles*

   Nice job.


----------



## PRP Firefighter (Jun 30, 2008)

The test stopped at 71. It was for EMT- B   I Passed, first try


----------



## zacdav89 (Jun 30, 2008)

mine stopped at 150 for the emt-I 99 
and i passed


----------



## M_Appl (Jul 1, 2008)

I took the EMT-B in May, test stopped at 77, I failed. Been studying constantly since then, hoping I dont fail again.


----------



## EMTSteve (Jul 1, 2008)

M_Appl said:


> I took the EMT-B in May, test stopped at 77, I failed. Been studying constantly since then, hoping I dont fail again.



My take on the test is...
You gotta think outside the box... its not setup as if you were reading from the book. It's setup like a real world scenario...

A.)Correct
B.)More Correct
C.)Worng
D.)Most Correct

It's testing if you can think on your feet in a situation.

I'm sorry you failed on your first try, thats gotta just kill after studying so much.
Don't give up!!!


----------



## NomexMedic (Jul 2, 2008)

150 - passed first try!  Paramedic


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 2, 2008)

NomexMedic said:


> 150 - passed first try! Paramedic


 welcome to the medic side...BEWARE: don't stop here.


----------



## Jango (Jul 2, 2008)

NomexMedic said:


> 150 - passed first try!  Paramedic



Congrats on the P cert!


----------



## mwest75 (Jul 2, 2008)

Two of my classmates took the test just last week. One had 70 quesitons the other had 85 and they both passed. Both felt like they combed it as well.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 2, 2008)

EMT-B,  #67 or 68, PASS!!!


----------



## ChuckC (Jul 6, 2008)

Lower 80's and passed! B)


----------



## gberg03 (Jul 7, 2008)

84 questions for the intermediate/85 test, and passed.


----------



## emtbasic1986 (Jul 7, 2008)

took basic test 120qs failed.


----------



## alex71 (Jul 11, 2008)

test stopped at 70 today......... havent stoppped shaking from the nervousness yett


----------



## alex71 (Jul 12, 2008)

i passed with 70 , had another friend from my same class pass with 120


----------



## mwest75 (Jul 12, 2008)

I took the test on Friday and had 70 questions. I don't feel good about it but from the looks of it most that have only 70 seem to pass. 

Will know more Monday Hopefully!


----------



## mwest75 (Jul 14, 2008)

70 questions passed


----------



## mwest75 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh by the way I felt like I bombed it when I was finished


----------



## NC-EMT08 (Jul 14, 2008)

My test stopped at 70.  I got the results today and I passed on the first attempt!  I didn't think I did too well at the time either...


----------



## Kirby (Jul 17, 2008)

I was around 114 or so and I PASSED!!! I came out of the test feeling like I completely bombed it. I am so glad I don't have to go through that again!!


----------



## MMiz (Jul 17, 2008)

NC-EMT08 and Kirby, congrats!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks MMiz!


----------



## NC-EMT08 (Jul 17, 2008)

MMiz said:


> NC-EMT08 and Kirby, congrats!



Thank you!  I have the state exam on Sat. and then maybe I can relax!


----------



## Subliminal (Jul 21, 2008)

60, passed.


----------



## Jon (Jul 22, 2008)

Subliminal said:


> 60, passed.


Umm... for NREMT-B? NREMT-P?

I don't think that can happen.


----------



## Subliminal (Jul 22, 2008)

NREMTB.  I could have sworn it was 60.  I could be way wrong, it has been a while, my apologies for the possible false info there.


----------



## Swinney101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Passed!!!*

Found out I passed this morning...80 sumthing ?'s


----------



## Charper (Jul 23, 2008)

71 passed


----------



## astoesz (Jul 28, 2008)

*emt-B*

passed 59 qustions B)


----------



## Hastings (Jul 28, 2008)

Paramedic, 74, Passed.


----------



## rchristi (Jul 29, 2008)

*A whole new experience*

I took the EMT Basic and answered 70 questions. I did pass, but the CAT process seems to be designed to make sure everyone walks out feeling stupid.


----------



## Cincy53 (Jul 29, 2008)

The whole thing, IMO, is designed to test your cognitive ability. You're tested on how well you know the material and your ability to retain the information. Also, how well you take tests is a factor.


----------



## rchristi (Jul 29, 2008)

*No argument here*

It does do a good job of testing things at a thinking level rather than a memorization level. My comment refers to my reaction to this style of test. I also appreciate the fact that the test is available at so many times and locations


----------



## emtgirl515 (Jul 30, 2008)

62 questions; passed first time =)

...even though I think their goal is to make you feel as though you failed.


----------



## a1a86 (Jul 31, 2008)

Stopped at 67  -  passed


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 31, 2008)

I took the CBT Paramedic test this morning around 10:45 am got done 15 minutes past noon, test stoped me at 81 questions. Waiting for results still, will update with new post containing if I passed or failed when I get the results.
I feel like I am going to crap my pants, I passed my Practical 1 year ago and finnished Paramedic school almost 2 years ago... so its been a while.
I think I had an issue with trauma cause it felt like almost all my questions where traumatic related respitory issues.
I only had 3 rythem strips, no drug calcs at all, only a handfull of operation questions, no ACLS questions. the test ended with a really easy question which scares me!


----------



## notmeofficer (Jul 31, 2008)

EMT-B 
70.. passed.. and I knew I did,,, got the last question right. I had 3 ALS control drug questions but I got them right using the "sounds like" technique

We used Bradys for the class and Mosby's for our self review ( me and 3 firemen) .. We were very well prepared and using mosby and about 30 hours of intensive review we all passed ... Mosby was the best tip I got from this site..The firemen taking the test with me had 120,84,91 questions


----------



## MMiz (Jul 31, 2008)

notmeofficer said:


> EMT-B
> 70.. passed.. and I knew I did,,, got the last question right. I had 3 ALS control drug questions but I got them right using the "sounds like" technique
> 
> We used Bradys for the class and Mosby's for our self review ( me and 3 firemen) .. We were very well prepared and using mosby and about 30 hours of intensive review we all passed ... Mosby was the best tip I got from this site..The firemen taking the test with me had 120,84,91 questions


Congrats, and welcome to EMTLife!


----------



## trackmedic (Aug 1, 2008)

It is unfortunate that most of you where not properly briefed by your instructor on how the National Registry exam works. 

The perfect student will get 1/2 of the test wrong.  Yes.. in the old days that would be a 50.  With computer based adaptive testing, as long as 1/2 of those questions remain above the minimum competency level, you will pass the test.  All students are given a minimum of 60 questions to begin to figure their baseline.

This video from the registry explains the whole process.  This is on the DVD that was sent to all instructors along with a letter strongly urging them to show it to their students.

http://www.nremt.org/downloads/CBT-CAT.wmv

It takes a few minutes to load, even on high speed.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 1, 2008)

Passed! 81!
Looks like I am a NREMT-P now, ah scary!


----------



## ILemt (Aug 1, 2008)

Um... when I took the National Registry, it was paper based. I completed the whole thing and passed with a score in the 80's.


----------



## Hoofguy (Aug 5, 2008)

71 Questions

Passed


----------



## emtjen15 (Aug 7, 2008)

I had 71 and passed it took me 20 minutes.  Some of the questions were in left field though.  I had no idea what to put.


----------



## Shabo (Aug 7, 2008)

Intermediate 86 questions - passed


----------



## Tina (Aug 11, 2008)

134 and I passed on my first try.  ( August 4th 2008 )

I had read this thread the day before my exam, which was a bad thing. 
During my exam I passed 70 then 80 etc, and I was sure I had bombed it completely. It made me stress like crazy.

It just seem wrong that I can pass with a high number, when everybody else
pass with only 70 - 80 questions :unsure:

Oh well, as long as I passed I am happy.


----------



## rchristi (Aug 11, 2008)

*Congrats*



Tina said:


> 134 and I passed on my first try.  ( August 4th 2008 )
> 
> I had read this thread the day before my exam, which was a bad thing.
> During my exam I passed 70 then 80 etc, and I was sure I had bombed it completely. It made me stress like crazy.
> ...


Nice job, I see it as a matter of you not losing your cool and working the test all the way to a successful conclusion. 
The CAT format test is so different than many of us are used to and at a gut level I felt like I did poorly.
Be that as it may, congratulations and good luck. You now have official permission to really start learning.:


----------



## Jon (Aug 11, 2008)

Tina said:


> 134 and I passed on my first try.  ( August 4th 2008 )
> 
> I had read this thread the day before my exam, which was a bad thing.
> During my exam I passed 70 then 80 etc, and I was sure I had bombed it completely. It made me stress like crazy.
> ...


What do they call the guy who graduates last in his class from Med school?

Doctor.


It doesn't matter the score... as long as you can take the book knowledge, and learn the skills to function well on the street.


----------



## Derek (Aug 12, 2008)

*re*

78

 Passed it three months ago. It was my first attempt so it was kinda nerve wrecking when it stopped that low. =O

 EMT-B


----------



## backcountrymedic (Aug 13, 2008)

I just got home from testing for EMT-B. Stopped at 76 questions or so.. Im not too sure if I passed or not. Scared :censored::censored::censored::censored:less!:blink:


----------



## backcountrymedic (Aug 14, 2008)

I passed with seventy-some questions! YAY!


----------



## ladymathis (Aug 15, 2008)

EMT-B passed on the first try and it shut off on 75. I was SO scared I didn't pass. My husband passed his on first try as well and it shut off on like 115.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 15, 2008)

I've only done the paper test, but I did all 120somthing and passed with a 91.


----------



## gillysaurus (Aug 15, 2008)

Mine shut off around 74-76-ish...

... And I PASSED! 

I was so freaking nervous. To tell the truth, I have no idea whether or not I got the last question right. I've had very differing opinions!


----------



## future_doc (Aug 16, 2008)

82.....passed.


----------



## Excited2bEMT (Aug 16, 2008)

I took the test today and I left not knowing if I passed or failed.   The test stopped me at 68 questions.  I hope that I passed!!!! :unsure:


----------



## bigslofirebo' (Aug 16, 2008)

*yes frustrated*

why can't they just tell you then and there if you passed or failed? that is the beauty of an e-test.

So, I was flustered by this test as my department has gone from administering a local emt test to NREMT test. Instead of a refresher we had to go to 2 weeks of study to take this test. Alot of good questions,  the last of which shut off the test at about 68, and I think I missed it. 

So if I missed the last question did I fail? Seems to be the trend...

Same with some CPR/AED questions....no reference to book or AHA, etc.


----------



## LincNebr (Aug 16, 2008)

*I hope you know....*

Sometimes people in this forum do not respond to those that have the uncertainty fear that they flunked the test. To those people that don't get a response please know that most all of us in here were once like you are now... up in the air about our passing the test as well. It's a tough time sweating out the results... but know that you are not alone. You...are...not...alone.

   Tom in Lincoln


----------



## FIREFIGHTER561 (Aug 19, 2008)

70 and passsed...but if i had to bet...thought i bombed it!!!!! lol


----------



## Excited2bEMT (Aug 19, 2008)

68 and passed...Yeah!!


----------



## bigslofirebo' (Aug 19, 2008)

*whew passed*

68 passed !! AND NO I WAS NOT SITTING NEXT TO Excited2bEMT during the test!

It is interesting what is being done in D.C.  All EMT's use to come under the department of health in the city, however for unknown reasons the fire chief decided he wanted all EMT's to be NREMT's, so when recert time came we had to go to the training academy for 2 weeks and review Brady's 8th, then take the test.  It seemed easy enough, but the system is by all means trending the test taker.......I had several questions where there were more than 1 right answer. The computer just wants to be sure you are going in the right direct with issues like airway management and trauma.


----------



## texmat3 (Aug 19, 2008)

I PASSED BASIC REG. TODAY!!!!!! AT ? # 73!!!!!!!    WHOOOOOOO!!!!!!  :beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Aug 23, 2008)

82ish and I passed


----------



## MattCA (Aug 24, 2008)

70 and passed. Still waiting on that darn letter.


----------



## GaEMT (Aug 25, 2008)

EMT P    76 questions, 28 minutes, and passed


----------



## Senorx (Aug 26, 2008)

*Passed!*

First time poster, here.   Took the NREMT-B this morning.  Took about 1 hour and it shut down on 68.  Just found out I passed!!  Looking forward to some new friends in this forum.


----------



## Topher38 (Aug 26, 2008)

72 woot woot PASS


----------



## Robby1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

*117 Passed*

I thought I totally bombed. Felt like I guessed at almost every question but passed 1st attempt. EMT-B


----------



## lalaneedstopass (Sep 6, 2008)

120 questions both times and failed both times


----------



## LincNebr (Sep 7, 2008)

*Ugh!*

Sorry to hear that you did not pass. That has got to be frustrating.

   It would be too easy for me to say 'Hang In There'....or 'Try Harder.' All I can suggest is getting back with the teacher of the class and see what they suggest. 

  What also helped me was that I was willing to come in and be a patient for the other class's. The more you hear things told to you and others the more chance that it will settle in. 

    Tom in Lincoln


----------



## ketigger (Sep 13, 2008)

*70 on the dot*

not too sure if passed or failed took the test today (EMTB) it was 70 Qs on the dot apx 50m I think.  Last question was with F age 38 in 30th week of preg. in AM had seizure and headache. Had hypertension for the last 2 weeks.  what is she presenting with ( I think my head is so full right now it is hard to remember exact wording) I said eclampsia but I can even remember all of the choices.  I know preeclampsia was also an option but I can't remember the other 2.  I guess I am going to have to wait till Monday I really hope I passed though.  Took the CT practicals last week and passed all stations on first go so I am hoping that on Monday I will be a CT state and NREMT-B -- fingers crossed. Thanks for starting this post though it is a big help to see so many people stopped at 70 and passed. I am still really worried.


----------



## ketigger (Sep 13, 2008)

*add-on post to 70 on the dot*

sorry for yet another new post. I want to make sure I worte in here that when I indicitated my last question on the test it was a reworded question. I don't want to give the impression that i was putting up a real NREMT question.  I reread my post and my hands must still have been shaking when I wrote it  - it was sposed to say -- Can't remember the wording or answers. Sorry just wanted to make sure I wrote that as I know it is a copyrighted test and disclosure of questions can lead to bad things. Also big thanks to all of you for these posts. I know I am a newbie poster and wanted to make sure I followed the rules. thanks again will let you guys know monday. -


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 13, 2008)

Posting generalization questions is okay, but quoting or alluding to a specific questions is wrong. 

Now in regard to your question; remember pre-means before as in preeclampsia means before seizure activity. 

Yous should know your results within a few days. 

Good luck,
R/r 911


----------



## ketigger (Sep 15, 2008)

*just found out!!!!*

passed  so it was 70 qs on the dot for EMT-B -- sooo psyched!!!


----------



## Scott33 (Oct 2, 2008)

Todays test brought to you by the number *"76"* - and the letter *"P"* 

Well, actually it was a couple of weeks ago. Refreshing to be tested on something other than local protocols :beerchug:

Must get my hands on some gold socks to match that patch B)


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Oct 2, 2008)

Scott33 said:


> Todays test brought to you by the number *"76"* - and the letter *"P"*
> 
> Well, actually it was a couple of weeks ago. Refreshing to be tested on something other than local protocols :beerchug:
> 
> Must get my hands on some gold socks to match that patch B)



Too Tall? if its you then you will get that, otherwise ignore it


----------



## Scott33 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry mate, not I. Or should that be not he? :unsure:


----------



## Oregon (Oct 3, 2008)

It was a while ago, but I stopped counting when the numbers got past 120.
It took me about 31 minutes.
I passed.


----------



## ptemt (Oct 8, 2008)

Passed the NREMT-P in early July, first try, 80 questions.  Had to drive two and a half hours to a community college in Sterling, CO to get a test date right after medic school graduation.  Test was scored within an hour of getting back home.


----------



## mkfountain (Oct 8, 2008)

120 and passed, really thought i failed it


----------



## pamedic983 (Oct 9, 2008)

*80 questions*

I passed the NREMT-P exam in early August on the first try. It shut off at 80.


----------



## Jay76 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Second Time's the Charm*

Took it the first time after a two month break from the classroom - 120 questions or so, and I failed. Didn't ever think I'd do that - was at the top of my class and never had ANY problems with ANY exam before.

So I hit the books for two weeks prior to my second test. Cut me off at 70 and I wasn't sure if I had passed or failed. Came here and got all worried because I KNEW I had the last answer I entered was wrong - and all these know-it-alls are posting here that if that happens you failed.

Guess what? They're wrong. I KNOW that I missed the last question on the exam, and got my results this morning. Successful. Passed. 70 questions flat.

So if you get worried about these "last question right or wrong" on the exam posts, IGNORE THEM. Would have saved me a world of worry to see a post like this. They don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 20, 2008)

85  I was 100% sure I had failed.  Results posted that afternoon proved me wrong.


----------



## astoesz (Oct 21, 2008)

somewhere around 40


----------



## Paladin (Oct 21, 2008)

I have yet to take the computer based testing.  I had the paper test a few yrs ago.  An NREMT rep from the state came and issued the exam, collected them and left.  They did say that if we pass, we do not need to take the state exam as that would our score for them as well.  Passed it too btw.


----------



## EMTandrea19 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have 100 questions and I passed!


----------



## megpearlz (Oct 24, 2008)

Test stopped at exactly 70 for me after 30 minutes and I passed...


----------



## trackmedic (Oct 24, 2008)

astoesz said:


> somewhere around 40



Curious how that is... the minimum set is 60...


----------



## abriggs (Oct 24, 2008)

Prob not the case. My day job is in standardized testing and seriously, that's all I can say about that, but even if they TELL you the min set is 60, some of them may be "pretest items" which will be used as regular items once they determine how the items preform later in the field after a predetermined nubmer of users see them. It's a "testing thing".


----------



## abriggs (Oct 24, 2008)

Paladin said:


> I have yet to take the computer based testing.  I had the paper test a few yrs ago.  An NREMT rep from the state came and issued the exam, collected them and left.  They did say that if we pass, we do not need to take the state exam as that would our score for them as well.  Passed it too btw.



Paladin - I also live in NJ, and my instructor has been unclear about that... if I take the NREMT in Dec (when my course has ended) am I all set, or do I need to take both... I know I need to ask, its just been busy in class. LOL


----------



## emt561 (Nov 4, 2008)

emt-b 120 questions passed !! first try !


----------



## el Murpharino (Nov 4, 2008)

78 questions...passed the paramedic exam - again.  Now if I just can keep from letting this card lapse I'll be fine.


----------



## lalaneedstopass (Nov 7, 2008)

70 I PASSED  3rd times a charm!!


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 7, 2008)

YAY way to go.


----------



## FLAEMT22 (Nov 8, 2008)

76 and passed


----------



## EMTguy69 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Nremt exam*

69 questions and PASSED on the first time...ever. YEAH!!!!B)


----------



## poppawilly (Nov 12, 2008)

> Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification.
> 
> Certification documents will be mailed to the address provided in your account profile by first class US Postal service within three business days.
> 
> ...



five tries but finally got it.  72 questions.


----------



## LincNebr (Nov 12, 2008)

*How much?*



poppawilly said:


> five tries but finally got it.  72 questions.



  Oh gee...5 times....that had to get expensive....and disheartening. Good job at sticking with it.


----------



## 4mysins (Nov 12, 2008)

76 and the NREMT flashed the Fatal Blue sign Thank you for your time! Found out within 2 hours that I had passed.  Thank the lord... next I challenge the Paramedic exam! ^_^


----------



## poppawilly (Nov 13, 2008)

> Oh gee...5 times....that had to get expensive....and disheartening. Good job at sticking with it.


yes it was expensive.  i was gonna throw in the towel if i didn't pass it this time.  my test site was 2 hours away (one way).  not only costing me 70 bucks a pop on the test but fuel there and back plus a meal.  starting to wonder if i needed to take out a second mortgage,


----------



## ★JK★ (Nov 13, 2008)

Somewhere between 75 and 80 - PASSED


----------



## phabib (Nov 14, 2008)

About 90 questions, passed


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 14, 2008)

71, 72 or 73. Passed. Basic.


----------



## mikie (Nov 14, 2008)

70, passed

(did I already post here)?


----------



## Robby1974 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Hackin SWEET!!!!!*

Cost to take an EMT-I class in Las Vegas.......(Approximately $900)

Cost to take an NREMT-I test 1 block from the famous Las Vegas Strip......$100

Cost of a Gallon of gas in my car to drive to said test......$2.20

The look on my neighbor's face when I kissed my (very gay) boyfriend in celebration of passing the NREMT-I test first time out of the gate after 132 questions...........HACKIN PRICELESS!

thank you....thank you very much.....you're too kind.

OK....kidding aside...I am never taking an NREMT test on friday again! It was a horriblly LONG weekend of waiting. When I took My Basic I only had to wait 4 hours.


----------



## mikie (Nov 17, 2008)

Robby1974 said:


> Cost to take an EMT-I class in Las Vegas.......(Approximately $900)
> 
> Cost to take an NREMT-I test 1 block from the famous Las Vegas Strip......$100
> 
> ...



mazel tov.  congrats


----------



## Robby1974 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Thanks Mikie*

mikie 
Forum Asst. Chief




Join Date: Dec 2007
Location: Maryland
Posts: 666 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<------------------- 
Training: NREMT-B

DUDE might wanna post 1 more time today Yukky number of posts!!!


----------



## tydek07 (Nov 20, 2008)

NREMT-Paramedic --- 81 questions --- PASSED!


----------



## medicmom (Nov 25, 2008)

Got to 100 then shut down!  Thought for sure I failed then I found this site and felt so much better about the process.  Found out yesterday I passed.


----------



## JB42 (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't remember exactly, somewhere around 60 though.


----------



## Code 3 (Nov 25, 2008)

medicmom said:


> Got to 100 then shut down!  Thought for sure I failed then I found this site and felt so much better about the process.  Found out yesterday I passed.



Congrats! Start getting those applications filled out if you haven't already. :beerchug:


----------



## medicmom (Nov 25, 2008)

Code 3 said:


> Congrats! Start getting those applications filled out if you haven't already. :beerchug:



Thanks...I am.  Only problem is I love rescue & I love my city but you have to be FF/PM here.  So I'm looking at ambulance services & ER's while I do medic school.  It's a change of career & life for me so we'll see what happens.


----------



## ride2k (Nov 25, 2008)

It was around 110-115 and I passed.
Wished I had payed attention to the exact number, and I wish they sent the exact scores when you pass!


----------



## NolaRabbit (Nov 26, 2008)

I got to around 89 or 90 on the paramedic test when it shut off. I felt pretty good about it, and I passed. 

I took the EMT-B test on paper. I think the CBT is definitely the better method.


----------



## DTP (Nov 29, 2008)

took the NREMT-P two times

One in July of this year, another a few months later

Both stopped me at 150 questions -- failed both

Took it again tonight --- Stopped me at 150 questions... waiting til Monday for the result.


----------



## hellofirstresponders (Dec 3, 2008)

70. yes. ill never forget the feeling of ease and reassurance when I finished it.


----------



## gicts (Dec 3, 2008)

:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:
got to the low 70's and waited nervously for 18 hours to hear I passed the first time I took it


----------



## crayzeeemt (Dec 3, 2008)

*....*

High 50's...passed.  Had to take the new test after having my state for 6 years and letting my national go.  Did the ol no. 2 pencil back then.


----------



## JAM-EMT (Dec 5, 2008)

70 && passed


----------



## TonyD1 (Dec 7, 2008)

74 passed. Haha i felt like i was testing to be in the CIA or something. Cameras everywhere and i had to go through some bullet-proof door. Crazy!


----------



## LincNebr (Dec 7, 2008)

TonyD1 said:


> 74 passed. Haha i felt like i was testing to be in the CIA or something. Cameras everywhere and i had to go through some bullet-proof door. Crazy!



  I'm glad they do it the way they do. I know too many people that would cheat their butts off to pass the test otherwise. Cheapens the status of attaining EMT that way.

   The door was probable not bullet proof...but sound proof. =)

   Tom in Lincoln


----------



## FutureFlightMedic (Dec 8, 2008)

*Just returned home from taking the NREMT-Paramedic written CBT exam.  Test stopped at 80. Won't know results till tomorrow? Ah the wait is killing me! Keeping my fingers crossed...*


----------



## TonyD1 (Dec 8, 2008)

^ Thats exciting i'd be pumped to be in your shoes!


----------



## FutureFlightMedic (Dec 8, 2008)

* Just got my NREMT-Paramedic written exam results...I PASSED!!!   YAY!!  (Off to celebrate!!)B)*


----------



## 4mysins (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine stopped at 74! Durn Simple CPR question popped up three times. LOL I knew in 2 hours that I had passed! I love technology... Counting down to NREMT for Paramedic t Minus 7 months.... O MY!


----------



## Mrs.FFEMT1764 (Dec 16, 2008)

My test stopped at 121 and I passed! I got my results in less than 12 hours. Time to start intermediate!


----------



## joncrocker (Dec 16, 2008)

took the basic test today  computer stopped at 77  got my results less than 3 hours later  i passed


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 17, 2008)

Do I see if I passed or failed on candidate status?


----------



## LincNebr (Dec 17, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> Do I see if I passed or failed on candidate status?




Or where it says "Check Application Status" at the NREMT.org site. At least that  is what I remember.

  Good luck.... Tom


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 17, 2008)

PapaBear434 said:


> Like I said earlier:  I also stopped at 70 on the dot, and passed.  I'm sure you did fine.
> 
> Just got my patch the other day.  It's so pretty.



Is the patch free, do they send it to you with your cert?  I don't recall my last question, but I do recall one that was maybe a few questions before that.  It was a question about how to calculate minute volume, I don't remember going over this in class and after researching when I got home I don't think I got it right.  It wasn't the last question though, and it being something I have never seen makes me wonder that I may have done good.  I felt good about it after I left, but after checking and not seeing my score I started thinking about questions I could recall.


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 18, 2008)

Mid 70's

Written Exam Date: 	12/17/2008
Written Exam Scored: 	12/18/2008   Passed


----------



## burninghalogen (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi new member here, took my test (Paramedic) today 12/18/08 took my Basic on paper about four years ago and I did like the CBT better for sure stopped at 79 questions I ended at 11:15 am and found out at about 3pm the results


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 18, 2008)

I half expected to start getting surgical questions on mine.  I got a question about minute volume, we never learned that in class.  I googled it and it was a paramedic advanced airway skill.  Do they send you something in the mail, letting you know what your baseline was, or how you compared to other EMT-B candidates?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 19, 2008)

*Nremt-p*

Took my NREMT-P his morning.  Stopped at 80 questions taking 28 minutes.  I feel physically ill right now waiting for the results.  Ill update as soon as i get my results

Corky


----------



## LincNebr (Dec 19, 2008)

Corky said:


> Took my NREMT-P his morning.  Stopped at 80 questions taking 28 minutes.  I feel physically ill right now waiting for the results.  Ill update as soon as i get my results
> 
> Corky



  *smiles*
   We've all been there Corky....trying to second guess everything we answered on the test... and times we didn't study as hard as maybe we should have. You can't change anything at this point. My advice is to make plans to go see a movie or do anything else that gets you away from thinking about this until you find out if you passed.
   Good luck..... Tom in Lincoln


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 19, 2008)

Corky said:


> Took my NREMT-P his morning.  Stopped at 80 questions taking 28 minutes.  I feel physically ill right now waiting for the results.  Ill update as soon as i get my results
> 
> Corky



I had a similar experience.  The first words out of my mouth when I got out of the room were (to my husband) "Oh honey I think I failed".  I also took under 1/2 hour and about 80 questions. 

PS...  I passed B)


----------



## NorthCoastChick (Dec 19, 2008)

got booted at 70 or 71. Find out pass/fail over the weekend/before tuesday.


----------



## LincNebr (Dec 19, 2008)

NorthCoastChick said:


> got booted at 70 or 71. Find out pass/fail over the weekend/before tuesday.



  When I tested in Omaha it was on a Friday around 2pm. I didn't get the results until Monday. Unless it's changed, Nationals doesn't work on the weekend.  Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 19, 2008)

*Micp*

omg! passed!    Thankfully i didnt have to wait the entire weekend to find out the results..  I dont think my wife could have stood to be in the same house as me


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 19, 2008)

Corky said:


> omg! passed!



Congrats and welcome to the ranks.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 20, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> Do they send you something in the mail, letting you know what your baseline was, or how you compared to other EMT-B candidates?



No. You get a cover letter, a card, a certificate, a patch, and some pamphlets with NREMT and misc. information.


----------



## firevideo112 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Stopped at...*

73.  Passed!B)


----------



## BenndaleEMT (Dec 21, 2008)

Passed!! The test stopped at 70.


----------



## NorthCoastChick (Dec 22, 2008)

Test stopped at 70 or 71. Got confirmation I passed today, but whew, stressful waiting over the weekend to see if I passed!


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 23, 2008)

83, passed.  30 minutes.


It asked me 3 separate times how to bandage a burn :glare:


----------



## vP4T3L (Dec 24, 2008)

EMT-B passed
71 questions...im pretty sure I got the last one wrong also...


----------



## devaE2 (Dec 24, 2008)

EMT-B - 72 questions - Passed -had to wait all weekend to find out tho. :wacko:


----------



## Elliott (Dec 25, 2008)

BenndaleEMT said:


> Passed!! The test stopped at 70.



Same here. Thought I bombed it but passed it!


----------



## gcarlisle (Dec 26, 2008)

71 and passed.

Could've sworn I failed.


----------



## NREMT3138 (Dec 27, 2008)

Stopped at 88 questions and passed (YAY!)  It took me about 45 minutes.  And by the way, the NC state exam was much much harder than the National but I passed it too.


----------



## LincNebr (Dec 27, 2008)

NREMT3138 said:


> Stopped at 88 questions and passed (YAY!)  It took me about 45 minutes.  And by the way, the NC state exam was much much harder than the National but I passed it too.



  Man, I feel sorry for those that have to take both a state and national test. Here in Nebraska you just have to pass the National. 

   Tom in Lincoln


----------



## NREMT3138 (Dec 27, 2008)

I live near the NC/SC state line and SC only recognizes NR so I wanted to have it in case I choose to work there.  SC pays better than NC.


----------



## LincNebr (Dec 27, 2008)

NREMT3138 said:


> I live near the NC/SC state line and SC only recognizes NR so I wanted to have it in case I choose to work there.  SC pays better than NC.



  Ah, smart move. You are covered both ways. Congrats on passing.

    Tom in Lincoln


----------



## reaper (Dec 27, 2008)

NREMT3138 said:


> I live near the NC/SC state line and SC only recognizes NR so I wanted to have it in case I choose to work there.  SC pays better than NC.



You can get a provisional SC license. They will give you a year or up to the expiration of your NC license. You have that time to acquire your NREMT.


----------



## Medic (Dec 27, 2008)

Do you get to choose where to stop? whats your max?

Sorry bout the random question


----------



## hazyvision (Dec 31, 2008)

76 and passed, last couple questions were about stroke and i totally nailed them


----------



## phabib (Dec 31, 2008)

Medic said:


> Do you get to choose where to stop? whats your max?
> 
> Sorry bout the random question



The test is designed to stop you after you show competance. You don't get to choose. That's why every person has a different number of questions for the test they took.

Lets say you're doing really well, then the questions get harder and harder. You keep getting them right then the test stops. You get them wrong then the questions get easier, then harder again, then easy, then hard. This goes on until it finds the level you answer correctly at (aka, you answer only easy correctly, or the hard questions are no problem). From that it determines how well you know the material and whether or not you passed.


----------



## Second (Jan 1, 2009)

before I started my class I volunteered to help be a mock pt. for the NREMT exam to kinda of give me a little heads up on what to expect. i think it really helped 

by the way i made a 96 for first semester writen and check off and have about a 93 for a semester grade.


----------



## LincNebr (Jan 1, 2009)

Second said:


> before I started my class I volunteered to help be a mock pt. for the NREMT exam to kinda of give me a little heads up on what to expect. i think it really helped QUOTE]
> 
> I think that's a smart idea. In fact, unlike most here, my EMT license is not used to save people but just as a work pre-requisite. So now, to try and slow down the rapid loss of what I learned in class, I go back to the school and act as a patient whenever I can.
> 
> ...


----------



## spisco85 (Jan 2, 2009)

Mid 70's and then I thought I failed. I took the test on a Saturday so had to wait till Monday for the results. Luckily I passed.


----------



## jmason (Jan 4, 2009)

I took the EMT-B test and I think I had between 69 and 71 questions. I took it on Sat so I guess I have to wait untill Monday to see if i passed or failed. <_<


----------



## jmason (Jan 5, 2009)

I passed at around 70 emt-b


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 7, 2009)

64's, and completely stun when it said "Test is Over"
Had another guy in the same class but was in the night class take it as well.
We both stopped at 60's, no idea yet....kinda sad :sad:


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 8, 2009)

Update, just found out that i pass!!
Happiest day of my life!! ^_^


----------



## ammdancer1 (Jan 9, 2009)

I just got my results after taking the *EMT-B* exam this morning at 8am.
I'm not exactly sure what number the exam stopped at, but I know for a fact that it wasn't beyond 60.
I'm pretty confident it was *58 or 59*.  And I *passed*!!!  

I had myself pretty convinced that I was going to fail.  I was totally psyching myself out, getting more and more nervous as I felt I was getting easier questions.  I hate exams like these, that adjust to your level.  We had them in high school as well, and I feel like you just always come out of them having no idea how you did.  None the less, I'm brushing up quite a bit (read: rereading my entire textbook!) before I take a job as an EMT.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 9, 2009)

Funny story...kinda?


Took it 3 times.

First time-cut me off at 75...thought I passed...failed...somehow...

Several months later, took it again for the hay of it, 80...didn't know if I did REALLY good or REALLY bad....

I guess I did really bad...


Bought a ton of study guides...(I did VERY good in my EMT class)

Took it again a few weeks later with one of them all or nothing feelings...  

Was down state for family stuff, went to test in the AM, they didn't have my name or anything on the schedule.  Was very very disapointed/upset.  Got myself sick worrying about it.  Honestly...I prayed...like seriously prayed that I didn't have to take it that day...and it came true.  

So they scheduled it the next day, went in, took it.

Before going in, I was joking with a buddy of mine that went through the course with me that it would cut me off at some strange # like 123.

I'm not kidding, I really wish I was, but it cut me off after answering question #123.  I know this because I recall looking and going Jeesh, how many more...

Seriously didn't think I passed till I checked later in the afternoon.  Talk about all the weight, and stress in the world lifted off you...

I went through the fire academy, and told myself and everyone else that I would NEVER go in the medical field especially EMS.  Met a wonderful girl who told me I am really good with people and should do it since my job at the hospital (Public Safety) would pay for it.  Thought what the heck why not and I'm here now...


----------



## reese919 (Jan 9, 2009)

Just took my EMT-B test a couple hours ago.  Knocked me off at exactly 70.  I honestly don't know how I did.  This is my second attempt.  If I fail, I'm going to lose it.   I hate the not knowing more than anything though.


----------



## bowulf (Jan 9, 2009)

I too got stopped exactly at 70 yesterday.  I was not sure I passed, and if I had read some of the reports of being stopped that early and failing I might have really stressed.  Honestly coming out of the exam, I was maybe 65-35 that I passed vs failed.  The questions are just that whacked with all the distractors.  

I got word this morning that I passed, so now I can focus on being a good EMT not a good EMT test taker.


----------



## rarestjewels (Jan 9, 2009)

*64 and passed.*

My test stopped at 64. Passed


----------



## reese919 (Jan 10, 2009)

bowulf, 

Congrats on passing!  I keep checking online hoping that they'll post results on a Saturday.  This is ruining my weekend.  LOL.


----------



## bowulf (Jan 10, 2009)

Reese - that is specifically why I changed my test from Friday to Thursday because I realized I couldn't handle a weekend of waiting for a response.  You definitely have my empathy.


----------



## rjddvm (Jan 10, 2009)

Mine stopped at 60-something, I think.  The last time I looked I was at 56, got booted a few minutes later (after about 25 minutes), and was so stunned to be booted I forgot to look at how many questions I'd answered.

I was absolutely convinced I'd failed, but I passed.


----------



## ersiren (Jan 12, 2009)

70 and passed! B)


----------



## micsaver (Jan 12, 2009)

*Passed *

As the questions got closer to 70 I stared to get nervous so I tried not to pay attention to the number. It was 65 when I looked last. A few questions latter it suddenly ended. It was about 70. The last question was something about a woman in her 33 week of pregnancy - signs & symptoms, what could be her issue? I got it right and woohoo I passed


----------



## IcantThinkofAname (Jan 12, 2009)

70 or 71 and I passed!


----------



## reese919 (Jan 12, 2009)

I PASSED!!!!!!!!     My God, I feel so much better now.  I've been an absolute wreck all weekend.  I just knew that I had failed.  

In case you missed my prior post, mine stopped at 70.  EMT-Basic exam


----------



## LincNebr (Jan 12, 2009)

reese919 said:


> I PASSED!!!!!!!!     My God, I feel so much better now.  I've been an absolute wreck all weekend.  I just knew that I had failed.
> 
> In case you missed my prior post, mine stopped at 70.  EMT-Basic exam



  Congrats!

   I think that's the whole reason for this room/chat/whatever. Most all of us felt just like you after taking the test. And for me, someone who also had to wait the whole weekend to find out he passed, I know exactly how you felt.

    Tom in Lincoln


----------



## bowulf (Jan 12, 2009)

reese919 said:


> I PASSED!!!!!!!!     My God, I feel so much better now.  I've been an absolute wreck all weekend.  I just knew that I had failed.


Congrats Reese!  It feels good to be done (at least temporarily), doesn't it?


----------



## SNARK (Jan 14, 2009)

This was a ridiculous test. Some of the questions I didn't even have a good guess at.

Jesus. I had a 90% in the class and have no clue if I passed or failed. I didn't think it would be near this difficult.

Test stopped at about 115-120 questions.. I finished the exam about 4 hours ago.. Hopefully, I am able to find out after my class that ends at 10pm.


----------



## FLResuer911 (Jan 14, 2009)

71 questions and passed....B)


----------



## SNARK (Jan 14, 2009)

FLResuer911 said:


> 71 questions and passed....B)



When did u take it?


----------



## FLResuer911 (Jan 14, 2009)

This afternoon at 1...EMT B


----------



## SNARK (Jan 14, 2009)

FLResuer911 said:


> This afternoon at 1...EMT B



Congrats. What did you think of the test?


----------



## waemt09 (Jan 14, 2009)

in the 60's and passed.. i was scared to death for the two weeks it took to recieve results. Called my mom immediately and said I think I failed.. She told me the same thing happened with her NCLEX-RN test so that eased my concern a tiny bit


----------



## FLResuer911 (Jan 14, 2009)

SNARK said:


> Congrats. What did you think of the test?



To be honest the test didn't bother me. Waiting for the results was the worst part. The exams in my class and final exam were way worse than the national registry.


----------



## SNARK (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification.

I passed.

Thank god.


----------



## FLResuer911 (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations Snark..


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 15, 2009)

SNARK said:


> This was a ridiculous test. Some of the questions I didn't even have a good guess at.
> 
> Jesus. I had a 90% in the class and have no clue if I passed or failed. I didn't think it would be near this difficult.
> 
> Test stopped at about 115-120 questions.. I finished the exam about 4 hours ago.. Hopefully, I am able to find out after my class that ends at 10pm.



The test is hard for everyone.  It tests your abilities to the maximum level to find how competent you are.  Since you passed you are competent.  I found the test to be hard, but I felt like I knew what I was doing when i selected answers.  Be proud to have passed, some people don't.


----------



## Norcaldude360 (Jan 16, 2009)

took it yesterday test stopped at 84. NR says i passed so woot!


----------



## Hannah.911 (Jan 16, 2009)

*passed*

EMT-I/85 

84 questions and PASSED! :beerchug:


----------



## Ethereal (Jan 17, 2009)

Test went to 122, which is much higher than everyone else's has been going to.  I have an alarmingly bad feeling I did not pass due to zero knowledge of OB; a subject in which I was asked about 50 questions it feels like.  Now I've got an agonizing wait.  I know everyone feels like they failed when they walked out, but my situation is different.  I know I failed.


----------



## Ethereal (Jan 19, 2009)

Ethereal said:


> Test went to 122, which is much higher than everyone else's has been going to.  I have an alarmingly bad feeling I did not pass due to zero knowledge of OB; a subject in which I was asked about 50 questions it feels like.  Now I've got an agonizing wait.  I know everyone feels like they failed when they walked out, but my situation is different.  I know I failed.



Well, as it turns out all of my drama was for nothing.  While I would have bet a sizeable amount of money that I failed, I did in fact pass.


----------



## tydek07 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ethereal said:


> Well, as it turns out all of my drama was for nothing.  While I would have bet a sizeable amount of money that I failed, I did in fact pass.



Congrats!  

Now go work! 

Take care and be safe out there,
Tyler


----------



## tydek07 (Jan 19, 2009)

SNARK said:


> This was a ridiculous test. Some of the questions I didn't even have a good guess at.
> 
> Jesus. I had a 90% in the class and have no clue if I passed or failed. I didn't think it would be near this difficult.
> 
> Test stopped at about 115-120 questions.. I finished the exam about 4 hours ago.. Hopefully, I am able to find out after my class that ends at 10pm.





rhan101277 said:


> The test is hard for everyone.  It tests your abilities to the maximum level to find how competent you are.  Since you passed you are competent.  I found the test to be hard, but I felt like I knew what I was doing when i selected answers.  Be proud to have passed, some people don't.



Also remember that the NR throws questions in there that a lot of us may not know. I think they are like test - test questions? haha. Anywho, some the questions on the test don't count toward... or against you.


----------



## taporsnap44 (Jan 21, 2009)

Stopped at 70 questions and passed on the first try,


----------



## scars87 (Jan 22, 2009)

When I took mine in August it stopped at 70.  I passed.


----------



## 3dhb (Jan 23, 2009)

*passed*

stopped at 62...passed, EMT Basic


----------



## LukaPL (Jan 29, 2009)

70 EMTB and passed


----------



## TechWho (Jan 30, 2009)

70, passed.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 30, 2009)

70, passed.

(I could have sworn that I failed though!)


----------



## cali4niagirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Mine cut me off at about 110-115 questions, and I took it today at 1 p.m., and I really don't know how I did yet. I'm not exactly sure how I am supposed to look it up online...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 31, 2009)

cali4niagirl said:


> Mine cut me off at about 110-115 questions, and I took it today at 1 p.m., and I really don't know how I did yet. I'm not exactly sure how I am supposed to look it up online...



You'll get an email Monday morning.  I took my test Saturday and since they don't give results on the weekend, I got mine Monday at 8 AM exact.


----------



## cali4niagirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I will definitely go nuts waiting. :wacko:


----------



## medic417 (Jan 31, 2009)

cali4niagirl said:


> I will definitely go nuts waiting. :wacko:



http://www.nremt.org/Content/NREMT_Home.nremt

Log in and check status.


----------



## lagwagon201 (Jan 31, 2009)

Took my emtb nr test today... Got asked about 107 questions.  I don't feel very comfortable considering on average most people had 70-80 questions then got cut off I had 100+!!! I'm going nuts.... Why!!!?! I really dont kbow how i did... Wish me much luck I know I need it


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 1, 2009)

lagwagon201 said:


> Took my emtb nr test today... Got asked about 107 questions.  I don't feel very comfortable considering on average most people had 70-80 questions then got cut off I had 100+!!! I'm going nuts.... Why!!!?! I really dont kbow how i did... Wish me much luck I know I need it



Did you get your last few questions right or wrong?

That tends to be an indicator (but not always)


----------



## lagwagon201 (Feb 1, 2009)

You know I'm pretty sure I did... I thivkvmy last question was after birth mothers losing blood... I clicked direct pressure over vag... I think that's right someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## rhan101277 (Feb 1, 2009)

lagwagon201 said:


> You know I'm pretty sure I did... I thivkvmy last question was after birth mothers losing blood... I clicked direct pressure over vag... I think that's right someone correct me if I'm wrong



They maybe have been looking for massaging the uterus as it should stop the bleeding.  Just remember not to jam 4x4's inside the vag.


----------



## SafeTgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

80 something and passed.


----------



## sdemtb (Feb 1, 2009)

72 and passed


----------



## lagwagon201 (Feb 2, 2009)

Woke up at 5am to check my results.... Guess what passed!!!!!!! Woooooooooooooooooo! Totally felt like I bombed horribly, 107 and passed
Ps
I also missed the last question.


----------



## Wyoming Medic (Feb 2, 2009)

A little off of the original topic but I took the CBT for my medic RECERT.  

Passed at 105ish

But like everybody else I SWORE that I failed.

Wy Medic


----------



## medic417 (Feb 2, 2009)

Wyoming Medic said:


> A little off of the original topic but I took the CBT for my medic RECERT.
> 
> Passed at 105ish
> 
> ...




Way to go.  Told you so.


----------



## Deklar (Feb 2, 2009)

*Today I took my EMT-B Stoped at 70.*

So there I was taking the test looked up at 69 answered another question and my test stopped. I was thinking oh crap I failed. I started reading this site and at first everyone with a 70 passed. I was confident until I saw a few people failed at 70. A lot of people have made comments about the last test question. I really don't remember my last question and I would like to know if that is the case pass 70 if answer right and fail if answered wrong ill let you know whats happens.


----------



## cali4niagirl (Feb 2, 2009)

I posted earlier saying that it stopped me at around 115 questions. Checked this morning and I failed. I'm real bummed. :sad:


----------



## Wyoming Medic (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear that cali4niagirl.  What test was it?  Remember to climb back up on that horse and keep going.  

Would a cheesy story help?  I have a few *muttering under breath* Dozen. 

My very first IV was to an extremely HUGE prison guard.  He was like over 7 feet tall (I am 6'5" so he was HUGE).  I was so nervous but I asked my partner to not stand there, I was confident by myself.  I found this HUGE AC in his right arm.  Nothin but net I thought,

Well I stabbed, AND I GOT IT!!!!  I was so happy that I let go of the set and it fell to the floor.  The guard bled as I stood there and stared.  A pretty good puddle formed before I had the wherewithal to act.

At any rate, I felt PUNY.  It was terrible.  I vowed that that moment was the end of my EMS career.  But I swallowed my embarrassment and tried again later.  I ended up being on the IV team at the last hospital I worked for and am now the one that gets called when they have a really tough one.

Keep going, wash the egg off your face a try again.  It happens to the best of us.

Wy Medic


----------



## cali4niagirl (Feb 2, 2009)

That's a pretty cool story. 

It was the emt-b test... I really should have moved the date. It's been a while since my class ended and I forgot more things than I realized. I took a lot of pretests, and ran through my notes from my class. I did really well in the class but I made 2 mistakes for the test.

1. I didn't give myself enough study time.
2. I didn't review much of the questions that I got wrong on the practice tests, I just focused more on taking the tests. 

I know a couple of EMT's so I will practice with them. But sometimes I wonder- even before I failed this test, even when I did really well in my class- if I should be doing this. I feel so doubtful, like I won't be a good EMT. How do you feel confident about your job before you even start it?


----------



## Wyoming Medic (Feb 2, 2009)

Darn good question that is almost always answered "you don't".  It sounds odd but there is no way to feel confident in your job when you just start.  Actually if you did feel confident before you start, I would be a little nervous for you.

You will be apprehensive when you just start.  However I will let you in on the secret that we EMS lifers don't tell many people.  *leans over to whisper* we were nervous to and sometimes still are .

I remember when I was a new EMT-B.  I was so scared.  Then I got comfortable for the most part.  

Then I went to EMT-I class.  GOOD GRIEF was I nervous.  There was so much to learn and to not screw up on.  But there was always my medic partner to keep me safe.  

Then was the dreaded Medic school.  WOW!!!!!  Now I was really scared.  I was about to wet myself.  Especially when you get plopped on a bus as the only medic and now everybody is looking to you for the answers.  It is nerve wracking.

The trick of a good EMS professional is to contain that nervousness and project confidence on your patients and bystanders.  Make them think that you are totally in control.  Don't say "darn" or "oops" EVER.  If a problem happens simply cover it and move on (by cover I do not mean LIE, I mean downplay).  Take good care of your patient and do what your training has taught you to.  Always ask yourself "is this the best possible thing I can do to take care of my patient".  If you can always say that you thought of the patient first then you will do OK.

Wy Medic

Now go back and study and blow the test out of the water next time.


----------



## cali4niagirl (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, that makes me feel better.


----------



## lagwagon201 (Feb 3, 2009)

You'll do fine just study hard, my class ended in mid December, alot of my classmates had failed,freaked me out, so I said, I'm gonna put some serious studying into this and pass it, 

Totally thought I bombed by the way, just study ur brains out, ull be fine!


----------



## javajunkie (Feb 3, 2009)

EMT-B: 71 questions (2 repeats) / PASS


----------



## ethomas9449 (Feb 6, 2009)

120ish To nervous to check my status at the moment, Emt-B.


----------



## ethomas9449 (Feb 6, 2009)

To elaborate more I had mostly question on which to use: BVM or Non-re breather. Thought I had the correct answers but kept asking the basic same question rephrased, so I switch my answers and it repeated them, finished at 120ish with 20 minutes to spare.


----------



## Wyoming Medic (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't be nervous Ethan.  Give it a check and see what happened.  

Wy medic


----------



## daff243 (Feb 9, 2009)

im new to this, but i just took my nremt-b this afternoon for the third time.
the first time i took it it stopped my at 83 and the second at 114 failed both times.
today i got the boot at question 70. im scared to find out the results. i dont recall if i got the last question right. it was somthing about preparing for a delivery of twins and how you should go about doing so. i remember two answers being preparing for resucitation and prepare as you would for a normal delivery.


----------



## daff243 (Feb 10, 2009)

i passed! woke up at 6 this morning just to find out.
feeels good:]


----------



## silver (Feb 10, 2009)

daff243 said:


> i passed! woke up at 6 this morning just to find out.
> feeels good:]



congrats man! It always feels good to pass.

When i took it, 70 questions a little less than 30 minutes.


----------



## McLovin05 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well took mine on Saturday know that I think on it, it was a stupid idea on my part to take it at the beginning of the weekend. Well mine stopped exactly at 70 and I am currently waiting for the test results. The wait is driving me insane sometimes I think I passed it others when I fell like I bombed it.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 15, 2009)

McLovin05 said:


> Well took mine on Saturday know that I think on it, it was a stupid idea on my part to take it at the beginning of the weekend. Well mine stopped exactly at 70 and I am currently waiting for the test results. The wait is driving me insane sometimes I think I passed it others when I fell like I bombed it.



You passed.  But it will be probably tuesday before it posts because of the holiday.


----------



## McLovin05 (Feb 15, 2009)

Holy -bleep- I completely forgot about Monday great another day of waiting. lol:wacko:


----------



## medic417 (Feb 15, 2009)

McLovin05 said:


> Holy -bleep- I completely forgot about Monday great another day of waiting. lol:wacko:



Maybe they will be open since they are not a government agency.


----------



## gremlin75 (Feb 16, 2009)

McLovin05 said:


> Holy -bleep- I completely forgot about Monday great another day of waiting. lol:wacko:




LOL, yeah welcome to my world bro. Took mine on firday (mine stopped at 70 as well) only ti have my girl friend remind me of presidents day 

So the waiting continues :unsure:

later
gremlin


----------



## McLovin05 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well just checked today and I passed. Thanks to everybody who reassured me when I doubted myself anyway finally I can go celebrate B) 

70 - PASSED ^_^


----------



## gremlin75 (Feb 16, 2009)

Just got the e-mail from nremt.org. checked the site and I passed!!......now time to apply for my state license and wait anout 2 months for that 

70-passed!!


----------



## bradnovlesky (Feb 18, 2009)

36 questions/ passed


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Feb 18, 2009)

bradnovlesky said:


> 36 questions/ passed



I find that very hard to believe. Ive never heard of anyone passing in so few


----------



## bcfd1025 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Passed*

72 Passed first try! Just got results today!


----------



## armyvet (Feb 19, 2009)

71 and passed first try


----------



## norcalpremt (Feb 24, 2009)

just took it.... 70 questions and stopped.... we will see.


----------



## gremlin75 (Feb 24, 2009)

norcalpremt said:


> just took it.... 70 questions and stopped.... we will see.



well good luck, I know the wait can be killer :unsure:


----------



## norcalpremt (Feb 25, 2009)

norcalpremt said:


> just took it.... 70 questions and stopped.... we will see.



just checked this morning and passed.


----------



## WarDance (Mar 2, 2009)

75 questions and passed!  I just found out!  Today is going to be a good day!


----------



## babcockxmx (Mar 2, 2009)

stopped me at 69 and i passed.


----------



## babcockxmx (Mar 2, 2009)

my buddy did the same but he didnt pass


----------



## lincomm (Mar 2, 2009)

Just took the NREMT-Paramedic exam. It ended after 79 questions with 1 1/2 hours left. We'll see what happens...


----------



## PRobertucci (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi! I have been lurking here for a while. Now that I completed my NREMT-B test I have something to write about.

The test stopped me at 68 questions.  Most of my questions were basic A-B-C stuff but of course it had 2 wrong answers 1 right answer and 1 better answer.  

I got a lot of cpr questions and a lot of transporting patients (What position).

I left the test thinking a failed, for sure, but I did pass on my first attempt.

Words of advice (all of which are posted here already) 1.  Do not sway from your assesment ordering.  If airway is patent already your next step is breathing.  Think basic!

2.  Never ever take your test of friday like I did...  You will not get your result until Monday and it is torture.

Oh one more thing i am pretty sure I got my last question wrong.

Be safe 

Pete


----------



## WarDance (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok so I didn't want to say this until I found out I had passed for sure but that test was REALLY easy.  It was almost all ABCs and just really general knowldege.  I don't know why I spent so much time memorizing the GCS, APGAR or any other scale.  

Yeah and the Friday test day sucks!  Don't do it!


----------



## PRobertucci (Mar 2, 2009)

WarDance said:


> Ok so I didn't want to say this until I found out I had passed for sure but that test was REALLY easy.  It was almost all ABCs and just really general knowldege.  I don't know why I spent so much time memorizing the GCS, APGAR or any other scale.
> 
> Yeah and the Friday test day sucks!  Don't do it!



That is so funny.  Studied the same stuff gcs, apgar.  I did not see any of it!

Congrats on your passing1


----------



## lincomm (Mar 2, 2009)

5 1/2 hours later...and I'm a paramedic! Now off to training, lol.


----------



## JGUSresponder (Mar 2, 2009)

*Minimum and PASSED!!!!!*

The test took me like 20 minutes max and it shut off directly at 70 questions.  Talk about a stressful 3 hrs before I received the results.


----------



## WarDance (Mar 2, 2009)

PRobertucci said:


> That is so funny.  Studied the same stuff gcs, apgar.  I did not see any of it!
> 
> Congrats on your passing1




I had one GCS question and I was all over it!  I was looking up stuff like Cushing's Triad the night before.  Apparently I was studying for the wrong test!


----------



## netters311 (Mar 3, 2009)

I just passed mine on saturday!! WOO HOO! Mine shut off at 70 also>


----------



## PRobertucci (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 4, 2009)

basic said:


> My buddy also thought he failed... he only had 45 questions and passed.... we were like wtf?




Thats funny, the nremt states theres no less than 60 ?s and no more than 150.


----------



## csly27 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just took my emt-b today stopped at 72. still waiting to see how I did


----------



## mikeN (Mar 5, 2009)

124 and passed. I knew nothing about how the test worked before going. I thought it was like the mass testing with 100 questions.  I wasn't thrilled seeing question 101.


----------



## csly27 (Mar 5, 2009)

Holy crap I passed. I am so excited when I left yesterday I was not so sure. I swear I was checking like every 2 hours, but it was waiting when I woke up this morning


----------



## cjar107013 (Mar 7, 2009)

I found this website via StumbleUpon and I spent twenty minutes or so reading this thread. I'm interested in how the NREMT is scored so I read about twenty three of the pages and then heard my wine calling me.

So, for the statistics, I took my NREMT for the EMT-B May of last year ad I was kicked off at 42 questions and I passed. It took me 14 minutes.

Here is my story. I am good at classes and I am good at taking tests. I am an ARFF in Arizona and I took the EMT-B to develop professionally. I thought the class was challenging but not too hard.

The week I was to take my NREMT computer test was the week before the big salmonella scare of last year. My partner and I were on duty, doing ARFF stuff around our airport, when suddenly, we wanted dinner. We called my wife to bring us Mexican food and we were set for the night. The Mexican joint we ordered from had a wide selection of salsa. I got the hot while my wife and my partner got the mild. Things got a bit iffy after that.

I had been in the can for a few days, regretting the hot sauce, when the phone rang. It was the testing center; they had an earlier slot. I said I'd be there in a half an hour. I went to take the test.

It was horrible. My stomach was trying to kill me from the coffee I had drank for breakfast and from the nervousness of the test and from the salmonella I'm pretty sure took up residence in my stomach. I answered forty two questions. I dare somebody to ask me why I don't remember the answer 42. I took 14 minutes. 

I sweated for 4 days. I got a patch. The earlier replies in this thread for under 70 scores seem to have a tinge of hostility. I'm sorry if that has been corrected in the 17 pages I haven't read. Please let me know how your research is going.


----------



## nickweissert (Mar 7, 2009)

had 120 stopped with 18 min. left still waiting to find out


----------



## GoldenBeaR6 (Mar 8, 2009)

stopped at 70, holding my breath until Monday


----------



## jrod89 (Mar 8, 2009)

GoldenBeaR6 said:


> stopped at 70, holding my breath until Monday




Same here....mine stopped right after 69 or 70. The wait is killing me


----------



## GoldenBeaR6 (Mar 9, 2009)

passed, but boy did that test make me feel stupid.


----------



## jrod89 (Mar 9, 2009)

I passed too. I was so nervous to even look on the nremt website. It was my 3rd attempt and I finally got it B)


----------



## LincNebr (Mar 9, 2009)

jrod89 said:


> I passed too. I was so nervous to even look on the nremt website. It was my 3rd attempt and I finally got it B)




   Good job, way to stick with it. I don't know that I would have been able to do that. You are a better person for having worked through it.

   Tom in Lincoln


----------



## GoldenBeaR6 (Mar 11, 2009)

I might have missed this somewhere, but do they give you any sort of evaluation on your results?  I passed, but I'd like to know what areas needed work.  This was the NREMT-B exam.


----------



## LincNebr (Mar 11, 2009)

GoldenBeaR6 said:


> I might have missed this somewhere, but do they give you any sort of evaluation on your results?  I passed, but I'd like to know what areas needed work.  This was the NREMT-B exam.



   I sure didn't get any feeback, nor have I heard of anyone getting any. I agree it would be nice ot know our strong/weak points.

   Tom in Lincoln


----------



## EMTJDUB (Mar 11, 2009)

*Passed!!!*

Took the EMT-Paramedic test yesterday, second try!! Stopped at 80 questions. I was so sure I failed, but I passed!! Feels so good!!!


----------



## EMTstaroflife (Mar 11, 2009)

55ish and passed in about 45 minutes.  I was really surprised.  It wasnt as hard as I expected it to be.  My instructors exams were more difficult then that CBT NREMT exam.  I was always more concerned with the practicals then the CBT exam from the beginning.


----------



## WarDance (Mar 12, 2009)

LincNebr said:


> I sure didn't get any feeback, nor have I heard of anyone getting any. I agree it would be nice ot know our strong/weak points.
> 
> Tom in Lincoln



That would be really nice to know.  I was hoping they would send something with the certificate and everything......no luck.


----------



## jrod89 (Mar 12, 2009)

GoldenBeaR6 said:


> I might have missed this somewhere, but do they give you any sort of evaluation on your results?  I passed, but I'd like to know what areas needed work.  This was the NREMT-B exam.



They dont give you anything when you pass the test since you scored "above passing" on all sections of the NREMT.


----------



## EMTSteve0 (Mar 13, 2009)

Completed the course in early December, haven't picked up the book since; walked in and tested yesterday and it quit at question 114.  Got the results today and passed!

btw...My Brady book has 2 different answers for "location and depth compression on the chest for adults"....Is AHA or Brady's answer correct (lower sternum or between nipples?)

I'm a Pre-Med, so I know the Manubrium is where you position both hands, I just thought the question that was asked provided 2 "best" correct answers (both questions had the exact same depth)

anyone else experience this?


----------



## dslprod (Mar 16, 2009)

never thought id be on this thread but mine stopped around the mid 70's and passed ! woo hoo


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 17, 2009)

70, passed, about 30 mins


----------



## barbarawalters (Mar 18, 2009)

I had 70 questions, took me like 45 mins, passed.


----------



## Cathinone (Mar 20, 2009)

EMT-B

70, passed...though I was so certain that I failed.  :unsure:


----------



## exodus (Mar 20, 2009)

NREMT-B

92 pass


----------



## xVigiLanTx (Mar 20, 2009)

ChasFFD said:


> EMT-B
> 
> 40 ish ? passed



wow i didnt know you could go as low as that. i was told 70 is the least amount to pass. i myself got a 70


----------



## firemedicmom (Mar 24, 2009)

I just found out today I failed, it shut off at exactly 80 questions and my last question I know I answered wrong. This was my second attempt and I am very frustrated. Any advice?


----------



## EMTJDUB (Mar 24, 2009)

firemedicmom said:


> I just found out today I failed, it shut off at exactly 80 questions and my last question I know I answered wrong. This was my second attempt and I am very frustrated. Any advice?




*Basic or Medic?* I know it's frustrating!! I didn't pass my first time. I honestly think it's more common for people to fail it once or twice before they pass. Just hit the books and study ur @$$ off for a couple weeks, be prepared for scenario questions!! Keep focus and u'll get there!!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 24, 2009)

Okay.. What is the big deal of where it stops? 

First, it is designed to stop either on a correct answer or pilot study question. One *CANNOT * go below a 60 or 70. So BS to the one that said 40! Sorry, it cannot be done. Even then there are a percentage of pilot questions upon it, approximately 10-20. 

There is really *NO *need to post of where the test stops. Why? There are a test bank of over 10,000 questions. One will never  receive the same question as they did before, especially if one is retaking the examination. 

Now, with that saying; there is only so many ways one can ask ..."how to open an airway"... So similar; but no not the same. 

Apparently, many must not be reading my posts in regards to the test. Just alike the test most never read the questions so hence they fail... 

AHA is the authority in regarding CPR, ACLS etc... Again, just read my posts.. I do really know; it came from the horses mouth. 

One can not compare with numbers. The test is designed to be based upon difficulty per appropriate answered question. Again, no one knows the weight until evaluated. 

Sorry, the test is firm but not difficult. Over 65% pass the first time, the average time is about 30 seconds per question and less than 5% has ever gone way past the time allowed. Now, that is not the same as one going over the time for correct answers which many run out of questions before the number of correct can be achieved. 

How to study? Simple. Download the NHTSA curriculum. Make sure you can answer each objective with ease. Know not just the correct answer but what is not correct thing to do. Actually, read the question and ask .. What are they really asking?.... 

Do not assume it is always A B C's or oxygen NRBM @ 15 lpm or rapid transport or the longest length of an answer aways makes it the _best _ answer. 

So post the number is you want, it is irrevelant. *The number means nothing*..


----------



## firemedicmom (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree with you in regards to the number. I have been speaking with one of the exam coordinators with the NR and he actually told me the least amount you can shut off at is 80. I don't know how people say they are in the 70's. I do not however agree with the pass rate. In Michigan the pass rate for the first time is 42%. That is right out of school. I am at my 2 year mark and the odds are against me as it is. I am doing as the NR advised and going through the objectives but there are 100's of them. I am also reading the AHA 2005 ACLS and ECC book, they told me that is where they get alot of test info from.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 24, 2009)

firemedicmom said:


> I agree with you in regards to the number. I have been speaking with one of the exam coordinators with the NR and he actually told me the least amount you can shut off at is 80. I don't know how people say they are in the 70's. I do not however agree with the pass rate. In Michigan the pass rate for the first time is 42%. That is right out of school. I am at my 2 year mark and the odds are against me as it is. I am doing as the NR advised and going through the objectives but there are 100's of them. I am also reading the AHA 2005 ACLS and ECC book, they told me that is where they get alot of test info from.



Not all states have equal; some better some poor. Overall the average is over 60% (one can find this on their web site). What is surprising is states that have poor testing results are aware of this and yet have not changed their methodology of education and teaching. One should NOT blame the tests but their system. 

It is good you are going over the objectives. In all truthfullness; you should had covered all and more of these objectives in your education.

If we were discussing the Bar Exam or Medical School Boards, would we blame the tests or the one's teaching or taking the tests? 

For each year one does not take the test; the higher percentage of failure will go up. This is no matter what medical examination one might take. As well, the higher educated person teaching the course; the higher percentage of pass rate. Statistics can be manipulated but does not lie. 

The NREMT does want failure; their primary responsibility and mission is to assure safety to the public. They test the minimum allowable to demonstrate safety within the profession. 
R/r 911


----------



## firemedicmom (Mar 25, 2009)

Well of course, that is a given! Anyone can realize that the program you take will have an impact on how you do during your exam. However, you have to look at the school/programs history, in some or maybe many cases the program is not to blame. In Michigan I can say that the programs are very poorly monitored by the state. Several complaints have been made.

I am not at all placing blame anywhere except on myself. I waited far to long to begin the testing process but at the time had no other choice. So for now I will continue to study and do my best and hope that I will be able to pass on one of my last 2 attempts.

I am not a good test taker, I read into the questions or read them to fast not taking the time to really ask myself what they are asking. As far as the National Registry, the few people I have been dealing with have been great! Very supportive as well as offering any assistance or advice they can give.


----------



## csly27 (Mar 25, 2009)

firemedicmom said:


> I agree with you in regards to the number. I have been speaking with one of the exam coordinators with the NR and he actually told me the least amount you can shut off at is 80. I don't know how people say they are in the 70's. I do not however agree with the pass rate. In Michigan the pass rate for the first time is 42%. That is right out of school. I am at my 2 year mark and the odds are against me as it is. I am doing as the NR advised and going through the objectives but there are 100's of them. I am also reading the AHA 2005 ACLS and ECC book, they told me that is where they get alot of test info from.



The least amount it can shut off is not 80. I took mine on March 4th, and it shut off at 72. I passed it the first time around. I took it in California since it is national I doubt the state in which you take it would very, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 25, 2009)

csly27 said:


> The least amount it can shut off is not 80. I took mine on March 4th, and it shut off at 72. I passed it the first time around. I took it in California since it is national I doubt the state in which you take it would very, but I could be wrong about that.



It is not 80 but approximately 70 or so. The reason I state such is that one is given pilot study questions on each test (if not a retest). The lowest is about 70 or so and the maximum is about 120. 

There is NO differential from state to state. It is graded immediately, and then the results is downloaded four times a day at the NREMT. If it is past 1:30 Eastern time, the results will posted the next business day. 


p.s. the test is NOT actually contained at the NREMT for security reasons. 

R/r 911


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 25, 2009)

firemedicmom said:


> Well of course, that is a given! Anyone can realize that the program you take will have an impact on how you do during your exam. However, you have to look at the school/programs history, in some or maybe many cases the program is not to blame. In Michigan I can say that the programs are very poorly monitored by the state. Several complaints have been made.
> 
> I am not at all placing blame anywhere except on myself. I waited far to long to begin the testing process but at the time had no other choice. So for now I will continue to study and do my best and hope that I will be able to pass on one of my last 2 attempts.
> 
> I am not a good test taker, I read into the questions or read them to fast not taking the time to really ask myself what they are asking. As far as the National Registry, the few people I have been dealing with have been great! Very supportive as well as offering any assistance or advice they can give.



Unfortunately, this happens to often within EMS. I still blame the school systems though. They are in the business of knowing what accredited type programs require and need to be successful. Just because EMS is lacking does not mean that they should be able to ignore the problems, they are not able to do that with other educational courses. 

Michigan and any other state that has poor pass rates should be placed upon some monetary fine or penalty until their pass rates increase. This would possibly encourage better educators and institutions. It is not about being able to just pass the test; rather to make ensure that graduates are able to be safe enough to provide care. At this time; this is one of the only way to determine such. Unusually, we also test the skill portion unlike many of the other health care providers do not require. 

If your state has a poor pass rate, I would encourage to rally with others to investigate why? Demand that your state takes action. Having a poor percentage implies something is wrong. 

R/r 911


----------



## csly27 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> It is not 80 but approximately 70 or so. The reason I state such is that one is given pilot study questions on each test (if not a retest). The lowest is about 70 or so and the maximum is about 120.
> 
> There is NO differential from state to state. It is graded immediately, and then the results is downloaded four times a day at the NREMT. If it is past 1:30 Eastern time, the results will posted the next business day.
> 
> ...



I did'nt think it varied state to state, but was not a 100% sure. I had to wait till the next day I was a walking basket case. It was not as hard as I thought it would be, but still fairly difficult, it shut off so abruptly I was certain I failed. When it said pass I was so excited it is a good feeling. Now all I need is a job. I am ready.


----------



## firemedicmom (Mar 25, 2009)

I do not know about the test question stuff or the state to state comparison, I was only going by what the gentleman from the NR told me yesterday. It does not matter to me if it shuts off at 72 or 702, I just want to pass! Lol. As far as our state, I would love to fight it but my first priority has to be the exam. I only have until May 15th to pass. That will only give me 2 more shots because of the 15 day waiting period. I realize the NR gives through the end of May however Michigan is saying the 15th is it. Any other advice anyone has to offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## csly27 (Mar 25, 2009)

firemedicmom said:


> I do not know about the test question stuff or the state to state comparison, I was only going by what the gentleman from the NR told me yesterday. It does not matter to me if it shuts off at 72 or 702, I just want to pass! Lol. As far as our state, I would love to fight it but my first priority has to be the exam. I only have until May 15th to pass. That will only give me 2 more shots because of the 15 day waiting period. I realize the NR gives through the end of May however Michigan is saying the 15th is it. Any other advice anyone has to offer would be greatly appreciated.



continue studying the objectives, know your abc's inside and out. there were quiet a few peds and ob on mine but it is never the same twice, as rid has mentioned download the NHTSA Curriculum. Good luck


----------



## firemedicmom (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, I am working on objectives as we speak! I have a question, though. On the registry exam they told me if you start to get more questions in one area that means you are failing that section. So is it common to get a few cardiac strip questions or does that mean you are doing bad. I am usually very good with static and dynamic cardio but I had 3-4 strips on my exam.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 25, 2009)

One usually obtains more difficult questions as one is doing well, and easier questions if one is doing poor. I am not sure in regards of strips.. since each question is randomly given per computer. 

R/r911


----------



## dcems541 (Mar 26, 2009)

I had 78 questions and passed eventhough I thought that I wouldnt.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 28, 2009)

73 questions, first time pass, in Texas.  My course was an online program Training Division.com which has a 95% first time pass rate for Basics.

I felt ok because i had just gotten out of an NCLEX review class. Which is a class geared at making you pass the nursing Computer Adaptive Test, so i had my mind fresh with CA-testing strategies.  It did scare me when the test ended so abruptly, but I felt i had passed because I was getting really hard questions and I knew the core material.


----------



## SouthsideEMT (Apr 2, 2009)

60 and passed


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 2, 2009)

SouthsideEMT said:


> 60 and passed



Sorry, I doubt that as unless you retested. There are at least 10 pilot questions on each test and one has to pass over 60 (without them). 

R/r 911


----------



## SouthsideEMT (Apr 2, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Sorry, I doubt that as unless you retested. There are at least 10 pilot questions on each test and one has to pass over 60 (without them).
> 
> R/r 911




doubt it if you want. i only took the test once and it stopped at 60.


----------



## norcalrider (Apr 3, 2009)

113 and I finished in 40 minutes. I was scared because I finished so fast. Passed first try.


----------



## LincNebr (Apr 3, 2009)

SouthsideEMT said:


> doubt it if you want. i only took the test once and it stopped at 60.





   I just don't get it...as this is not the first person that said the test stopped at a lower number. We must be missing something. :wacko:

  Tom in Lincoln


----------



## SouthsideEMT (Apr 3, 2009)

a lot of people i went to school went said it stopped at 60. some passed, and soe failed. i know when mine stopped i was freaking out. the test seemed TO easy. but i passed


----------



## LincNebr (Apr 3, 2009)

SouthsideEMT said:


> a lot of people i went to school went said it stopped at 60. some passed, and soe failed. i know when mine stopped i was freaking out. the test seemed TO easy. but i passed



  It seemed "To easy?"  Now I know you are lying!   LOL Just kidding... it was not easy for me, felt like questions I had never heard asked in the same way... other than the final class test we had. Might depend on what book you/I were taught from.

   Tom in Lincoln


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 3, 2009)

SouthsideEMT said:


> doubt it if you want. i only took the test once and it stopped at 60.




sorry, it has to be a higher number as > 70 is the number including pilot test questions. 

R/r911


----------



## SouthsideEMT (Apr 3, 2009)

it was easy becuase this is the kind of stuff that i wanna do so i studied my *** off during class. but i had a lot of additonal help with the other classes i took along with emt. plus my teacher's a paramedic so he was able to go more in depth with the book (brady 10th edition emergency care)


----------



## EGGO (Apr 6, 2009)

*PASSED @ 130 questions*

I can't believe I passed. I underestimated the test, thought it was going to be a breeze and did not study for the test. I was frustrated during the examination. Once it was over I knew i failed. Test stopped at QUESTION 130. 
Woke up this morning ready to get my study on and BAMMO! CONGRATS! i passed.
Now I am getting a job pay off my jeep and get debt free!


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 6, 2009)

EGGO said:


> I can't believe I passed. I underestimated the test, thought it was going to be a breeze and did not study for the test. I was frustrated during the examination. Once it was over I knew i failed. Test stopped at QUESTION 130.
> Woke up this morning ready to get my study on and BAMMO! CONGRATS! i passed.
> Now I am getting a job pay off my jeep and get debt free!



Umm, yeah, I think your underestimating the field too. And not studying for your national exam ? What in the world kind of emt do you want to be ?


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 6, 2009)

150 passed  

couldn't resist. It as written and years ago


----------



## MediGal4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

*On the CBT...*

...73 and passed.


----------



## What A Ride (Apr 7, 2009)

I saw all the comments on the test not stopping before 70.  So when I took mine I watched it carefully.  After I answered #67 it stopped.  I thought that I must have failed for sure if I needed to answer at least 70 correct....  Much to my delight the next morning I received the email that my results were available and I had passed.

Maybe they have changed the amount of pilot questions..... Because it did stop after question 67.


----------



## BOHICA6 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Almost was my first patient*

70 question on the nose and it shut off.
Was a wreck for two days until I found out I passed


----------



## EGGO (Apr 9, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> Umm, yeah, I think your underestimating the field too. And not studying for your national exam ? What in the world kind of emt do you want to be ?


Well, I put a lot of effort into my EMT class, therefore preparing me for the NREMT. And I plan on being a very well rounded and capable EMT.


----------



## juanbaez1 (Apr 11, 2009)

*70 is the magic number*

[COLOR="Orange"]Hi Im new to this and I am also a new EMT-B, ready to keep going to become a paramedic. I just want to share my testing experience. First of all study everything and i mean everything my test was 60% OBGYN 20%Hypovolemia or shock 10% pediatrics patient assesment 5% Adult pt assessment and the last 5% medicolegal. But a was tough i got shutdown at question 70 and i fealt defeated but next day 10 am there a was passed. Besides my core material I took some practice test at EMTB.com a helped and i took a green cover book EMT-B test preparatio out of the library and a worked too. Also keep in mind as you are doing the test if questions get harder you are doing good if question get easier pay attention. You need to pass with a 70% thats why ig you get shutdow at 70 99.9% chances id you pass if you did not pass you fail bad bad bad. If you dont get shutdown at 70 the computer is giving you the chance to reach the level of competency. If anybody needs more help ill be glad to help ....[/color]


***edited by MedicPrincess***

This member can be contacted using the PM feature.


----------



## redcrossemt (Apr 14, 2009)

NREMT-P ... 78 questions ... Passed

For those of you signing up, don't take it on a Friday morning! You'll have to wait all weekend for results like me!


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 14, 2009)

well, I took NREMT-B 18 days ago failed, then again 3days ago..and am to scared to look to see if i passed or failed. the first time I hit 123, this time I hit 121. I studied for both test, even bought 11th edition brady emergancy care, hit the emtb web siteand read postings on this site. The test isnt hard in itself,just I had am EMT-B instructor she is a medic. All she taught to was NorCal EMS protcall, which left all of us in the class unprepared for NREMT, I dont even know how to use PAGS since our area got rid of it in 1989. Well, when i figure out how I did the 2nd time around (get my prom dress off and look at my results) I will post.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 14, 2009)

Well I did it! I passed at 121..finally got nerve to look!! Thank you to the site and memebers for advice, and thank you for creating the site!


----------



## LincNebr (Apr 14, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> Well I did it! I passed at 121..finally got nerve to look!! Thank you to the site and memebers for advice, and thank you for creating the site!



  Sweet!  Put the prom dress back on and celebrate not giving up! You did what it takes, and to me, that's the sign of someone that is needed in this field.

   Congrats!
      Tom in Lincoln


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 15, 2009)

Where do you look to see if you passed? I can't find a link anywhere. Some of the people in my class got an email, but some didn't.

Took the EMT-B test this morning... stopped at 70. We'll see. I honestly have no idea how I did. Some of the questions didn't even have ONE right option - I had to choose which one was the least-worst. I took a bunch of practice tests, got the Learning Express book, but honestly none of them prepared me for what the test was actually like.


----------



## rhan101277 (Apr 15, 2009)

redcrossemt said:


> NREMT-P ... 78 questions ... Passed
> 
> For those of you signing up, don't take it on a Friday morning! You'll have to wait all weekend for results like me!



How tough was it?  Was it easier or harder than you though it would be?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 15, 2009)

If one has trouble passing the Basic test; please blame no one else other than themselves. You had books right? All texts are based upon the NHTSA curriculum and AHA CPR & ECC guidelines. 

If you failed the test (which is written at a 10'th grade level) then re-evaluate your study techniques, your reading comprehension and test taking capabilities. Especially at the Basic level. How much true study time are you dedicating to it?

When one starts taking advanced level examinations, then it becomes a different story as the tests involves more dynamic and in-depth level material. 

R/r 911


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 15, 2009)

> *Exam Date:*     4/14/2009 (CST)
> 
> *Results Date:*     4/15/2009 (CST)
> 
> ...





Again, it was the EMT-B, stopped right at 70.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats!

R/r 911


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 15, 2009)

LincNebr said:


> Sweet!  Put the prom dress back on and celebrate not giving up! You did what it takes, and to me, that's the sign of someone that is needed in this field.
> 
> Congrats!
> Tom in Lincoln



Thank you very much!!! It means alot to have earned the respect of my peers. Thank you!


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 15, 2009)

Kookaburra said:


> Where do you look to see if you passed? I can't find a link anywhere. Some of the people in my class got an email, but some didn't.
> 
> Took the EMT-B test this morning... stopped at 70. We'll see. I honestly have no idea how I did. Some of the questions didn't even have ONE right option - I had to choose which one was the least-worst. I took a bunch of practice tests, got the Learning Express book, but honestly none of them prepared me for what the test was actually like.



For me I had to wait 2business days, so look on the nremt site in a couple days. you go to check app. status >>>then you will at the bottom where it says print examination results.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 15, 2009)

Kookaburra said:


> Again, it was the EMT-B, stopped right at 70.



Congragulations!!!!


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 15, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> If one has trouble passing the Basic test; please blame no one else other than themselves. You had books right? All texts are based upon the NHTSA curriculum and AHA CPR & ECC guidelines.
> 
> If you failed the test (which is written at a 10'th grade level) then re-evaluate your study techniques, your reading comprehension and test taking capabilities. Especially at the Basic level. How much true study time are you dedicating to it?
> 
> ...



I agree, it is all about time you put in and how you study at the basic level. First time I failed my fault, I didnt study when I should have. Second time I studied alot more, thus I passed. thank you Ridryder for being a positive and knowledgable forum responder.


----------



## JIMINN (Apr 20, 2009)

First time on here so hold on....I tested on Friday, had to wait til this morning (Monday) to find out.  Test shut off at 70.....PASSED!!!  Horrible weekend.  Don't test on a Friday


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 20, 2009)

JIMINN said:


> First time on here so hold on....I tested on Friday, had to wait til this morning (Monday) to find out.  Test shut off at 70.....PASSED!!!  Horrible weekend.  Don't test on a Friday



Congratulations, JIMINN.


----------



## JIMINN (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks....I thought for sure I failed!!!!!  I did not want to go thru that test again.  Or maybe the wait is more like it....:wacko:


----------



## JB3772 (Apr 21, 2009)

For the ECA, I had 76 questions and passed. However, that is the only test I have ever taken in my life that I have walked out of and had absolutely no idea how well or poorly I had done. It is indeed a CRAZY test.


----------



## macword (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, I'm in trouble; 1st test stopped at 128 - I failed.

Did some MAJOR studying, in the text, wrote 34 new pages of notes, and took some "practice" tests. All indicators say "pass".

Then... yesterday tested again. 

Second test, 72 and stopped. But FAILED!

A lot of you are getting to the 70's and are passing, I am befuddled!


----------



## macword (Apr 21, 2009)

*my study strategy*

As you may well know about my recent second failure, it's got me in a serious state of trying to realize what's going wrong for me. Here is what I did after first failure:

Immediately hit my Brady book (8th edition - is that a factor?). Zipped thru the book to see what objectives I got sampled on and how I answered wrong/and why. Then I found the national curriculum from the DOT, a document called emtbnsc.pdf (but it looks old, where is the newest one?). I went through that and determined I really needed to go thru my Brady book with a fine toothed comb. I spent about 3/5 hours a day (easy-Im basically unemployed) checking out each objective. I generated a whole mess of self notes (about 34 pages, then I put them on a Word document for better traction). I matched my note taking to the national curriculum and made sure I paid attention to what I thought I was weak at. I took several pratice tests from Platinum Computer Adaptive Testing which showed me Passing or Maybe in most areas. After the first failure, taking those tests showed vast improvement. 

Now I've got to deal with this latest attempt. I made the appointment with great confidence and thought that I should have no fear making it through the test. Wow, I'm just floored. Is there something, some other tool I need to consider? Yikes!


----------



## gsxr150 (Apr 21, 2009)

86-ish, pass.


----------



## lhlm555 (Apr 27, 2009)

83 Passed first try


----------



## nibejeebies (May 7, 2009)

So I took my NR test today. 

Went I walked out It was a few minutes shy of 1300 EDT. (today is a Thursday)

Rid, I know you say that the number of questions dosn't matter but it gives some bit of relif to the anxitity to some people. 

When I walked out of the testing center, my stomach was churning.  I felt like I was going to vomit before I even got my items from the Locker.  I cant say that i am sure I bombed it, cause I really dont know.  I felt like I failed yes, but i feel like I just failed, ya know, i did fairly well on it but just not good enough.  I got some of the pilot questions some are talking about, ie, how to come up with the tidal rate. 

Ended at 70 questions at 48 minutes.  

Last question was about infant cpr 2 rescuers. 
  I know I got it right. 

patiently waiting to see how I have done. either way I think some ETOH consumption is inevitable. (I dont normaly drink and Not talking about getting drunk, one or two beers Max)


----------



## 46Young (May 7, 2009)

86, passed.


----------



## Sieldan (May 8, 2009)

83, Passed on first attempt.  Didnt feel like I had.  In fact, it felt like I had completely bombed it.


----------



## nibejeebies (May 8, 2009)

*Passed!*



nibejeebies said:


> So I took my NR test today.
> 
> Went I walked out It was a few minutes shy of 1300 EDT. (today is a Thursday)
> 
> ...




Passed.  So relifved and happy.  Already got hired and I start As soon as Tennessee posts the State License on there website!


----------



## VGFDEMT34 (May 10, 2009)

80/pass - medic


----------



## Nolezfan (May 10, 2009)

74 questions, passed. (Florida)


----------



## Orion619 (May 11, 2009)

wow.. lots of 70/80s here. I had 128ish and passed first try.


----------



## buscommando (May 11, 2009)

77 questions, passed!

Floridahhhhh


----------



## ochacon80 (May 11, 2009)

Mine stopped at 72 and I passed. I got a lot of AED and Elderly questions.


----------



## Dave Rutibah (May 11, 2009)

70-passed!!!


----------



## PeterB (May 12, 2009)

*Waiting and Hoping*

I took the test today. I found it EXTREMELY DIFFICULT. I mean I studied the anatomy of the heart, the muscles, location of internal organs, AND THERE WERE ABSOLUTELY NO QUESTIONS ABOUT THAT STUFF. I got a ton of questions about allergic reactions though. I am hoping for the best, but my gut feeling is I am out another $70 soon.


----------



## ctemt513 (May 12, 2009)

I just took the test about 6 hours ago. I got through 74 questions before it turned off, and I passed!


----------



## peskyfish (May 12, 2009)

Took the test yesterday, finished @ 72 quesions in about 1/2 hour and passed!


----------



## peskyfish (May 12, 2009)

PeterB said:


> I took the test today. I found it EXTREMELY DIFFICULT. I mean I studied the anatomy of the heart, the muscles, location of internal organs, AND THERE WERE ABSOLUTELY NO QUESTIONS ABOUT THAT STUFF. I got a ton of questions about allergic reactions though. I am hoping for the best, but my gut feeling is I am out another $70 soon.



Peter! Hey, its Andy. I was in Mike's class with you. I thought it was prettey hard, but I passed. Let me know how you do! Good Luck, I'm sure you passed...you where in the same class as me.


----------



## Coptrainer (May 13, 2009)

70 and passed.  I, too, thought I had failed after getting only 70 questions.  I didn't get my results for over a week.  What a long week that was!


----------



## ashbug071301 (May 13, 2009)

I had 66 and I passed!!!


----------



## PeterB (May 15, 2009)

*Congrats!*



peskyfish said:


> Peter! Hey, its Andy. I was in Mike's class with you. I thought it was prettey hard, but I passed. Let me know how you do! Good Luck, I'm sure you passed...you where in the same class as me.



I got 70 questions...AND I PASSED!!! Mike our instructor said it would be hard but wow I thought I wasnt going to pass. Anyway, I did my physical, my Live-Scan. As soon as I get my L.A.County Card, I am going for it. My friend got his sensor, and he is going to take the fall class. Thanks again, keep in touch.
Peter


----------



## macword (May 15, 2009)

*from San Francisco county*

Okay, I bellyached about the first two attempts (which were "unsuccessful").

Third time's the charm...

74 questions and passed.

I did not know my Assessment Protocol (Scene Safety, Initial, Focused & or Rapid Trauma/Med, Ongoing & Detailed) as well as I did this time. And knowing the protocol was about 40% of the test, no kidding. The rest was trivia, which is what I studied for the previous two attempts.

Good luck out there.


----------



## rydinsmoothx (May 15, 2009)

just passed on my second try with 70 questions!!  My first attempt stopped at 70 also but i failed that attempt.

i recommend buying the Jblearning.com review coarse because it accurately simulates how the nremt test is.  After doing the reviews on the site, the 2nd attempt seemed alot easier.  I was used to how the questions were asked and the type of questions.  The jblearning has very similar questions.  good luck to everyone!!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 15, 2009)

*re*

Congrats to both of you


----------



## peskyfish (May 15, 2009)

PeterB said:


> I got 70 questions...AND I PASSED!!! Mike our instructor said it would be hard but wow I thought I wasnt going to pass. Anyway, I did my physical, my Live-Scan. As soon as I get my L.A.County Card, I am going for it. My friend got his sensor, and he is going to take the fall class. Thanks again, keep in touch.
> Peter



Congrats Peter! Glad to hear your buddy is getting the pump, he will be much better off with it.
I'm starting the hiring proccess with McCormick on Monday, wish me luck. Maybe will see you there?
Andy


----------



## Dixie Cupps (May 18, 2009)

*Just passed!*

I took the EMT-B test on Friday, and finished with 64 questions.  Got my results today that I passed.


----------



## erobles (May 18, 2009)

*re*

64 questions and passed!


----------



## Anorton1983 (May 18, 2009)

I went to 113 and passed. 
another female in my class took it and went to 128 or more and failed the first time, second time went to 72 and passed (she had the best scored in the class on written tests)


----------



## Blacke00 (May 22, 2009)

Heya all, been a while  =)

I took it on Monday (5-18-09), didn't see the exact number, but think it was between 60-70, and passed.  =)


----------



## paccookie (May 22, 2009)

80 questions and I passed.


----------



## klbrunner (May 23, 2009)

Just took my registry thursday shut off at 73-76 and I passed.


----------



## armywifeemt (May 23, 2009)

Think it was something like 79 questions and I passed. The questions were really friggin hard


----------



## EMTelite (May 26, 2009)

Well I just got done taking it I got to question 70 and then shut off I will hopefully find out tomorrow how I did I feel like I  bombed the test although I know I gave it my best answers so... maybe I will be plesently suprised


----------



## Seaglass (May 27, 2009)

It cut me off somewhere before 70, and passed. Seriously thought I had failed because my last question seemed really easy, while the ones before it were pretty hard.


----------



## JB42 (May 27, 2009)

Somewhere around 80 and passed I/85.


----------



## EMTelite (May 27, 2009)

70 and passed woot woot h34r:h34r:h34r:


----------



## guardian528 (May 27, 2009)

Just finished taking it. stopped at 70. questions seemed really hard at first, but after a while i felt pretty confident. little scared though because it stopped so soon. just thinking about it logically i'm pretty sure i passed, because i felt really good on a decent amount, which means i didn't bomb it, and if i didn't bomb it then it would have gone longer.... at least thats my rational and i'm sticking to it


----------



## EMTelite (May 27, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> Just finished taking it. stopped at 70. questions seemed really hard at first, but after a while i felt pretty confident. little scared though because it stopped so soon. just thinking about it logically i'm pretty sure i passed, because i felt really good on a decent amount, which means i didn't bomb it, and if i didn't bomb it then it would have gone longer.... at least thats my rational and i'm sticking to it




Your good manB)


----------



## guardian528 (May 28, 2009)

passed with the 70 ^_^


----------



## macword (May 28, 2009)

*congrats*

Major congrats to you!


----------



## LAS46 (May 29, 2009)

*Passed*

My test had 121 questions on it. It was not bad just seemed to stick to just 1 topic for the most part of the test.


----------



## bizzak (Jun 2, 2009)

Took the test yesterday and it stopped at exactly 70, just found out I passed. Test was almost too easy.


----------



## street_shark (Jun 2, 2009)

when i took it in april, it stopped me at 121...failed. but im getting my revenge tomorrow, so we'll see what happens then lol


----------



## trollwhite (Jun 3, 2009)

i took the test last thursday and it stopped at 62 questions i thought i failed because i thought all the questions were easy. i was freaking out then a few hours later i got the email saying i passed. must have really known it if i thought the questions were easy... lol B)


----------



## EMS25 (Jun 3, 2009)

Mine stopped at 109 and I passed the first time.


----------



## jfz6 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have no idea when mine stopped. I must have fallen asleep or maybe just not aware of the time at all. I remember getting to the 60's and then I missed a question and they immediately were easy again so I took a little extra time watching for tricky little nuances and got up into the 90's and the questions were just crazy hard so I knew I was doing well. I missed one and back down to the easy questions- that is when I noticed that I had 6 minutes left and new I had to finish the exam or fail.

My mind went into overdrive and I just started answering questions as fast as I could. I think I stopped at 112 or 121- I was still pressing the mouse button before I realized it was over. I wasn't sure if I had finished the test or if time had run out.

PASSED- No Problems!!!..... except for the freak out in the last 6 minutes ;-)


----------



## jfz6 (Jun 4, 2009)

*I passed- either at 112 or 121*

Whoops posted twice.


----------



## NVBowhunter (Jun 4, 2009)

82 questions and passed


----------



## daughertyemta (Jun 5, 2009)

I failed my medic at 148.  Took it again and passed with 105!


----------



## Mzcr (Jun 5, 2009)

Basic - 69. Passed.


----------



## chad bullock (Jun 5, 2009)

Basic 62 or 63 passed


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jun 6, 2009)

chad bullock said:


> Basic 62 or 63 passed



YAY Chad!!! And Congrats to the rest of you who have passed as well!


----------



## kymtgpro (Jun 8, 2009)

Basic, passed in mid 60s


----------



## Medicfire49 (Jun 8, 2009)

134.....failed


----------



## jbinmontana (Jun 10, 2009)

EMT-Basic...120 questions and passed.


----------



## COWSskateGOOD (Jun 10, 2009)

I have been lurking around here for awhile especially at the NREMT portion prior to my test, I am glad to say: EMT-B 70 questions Pass first round.....


----------



## TL80 (Jun 11, 2009)

I took the NREMT-B exam today and it stopped at 70 and I felt good, but where do I find if i passed or failed on nremt.org? Thanks


----------



## MGary (Jun 11, 2009)

75, Pass. 

You find out under "Check Application Status" Mine only took about 5 hours to get back. They should also send you an email.


----------



## TL80 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hmm nothing under application status and no email so I guess i will just have to be patient and wait until tomorrow <_<  such an intense wait period tho!!


----------



## MGary (Jun 12, 2009)

I feel for ya. It sucks. After I took mine I checked honestly every 10-20 minutes for the first 4 hours. Then I fell asleep and was woken up to my BlackBerry alerting me to my congrats letter from the NREMT. Try to be patient.


----------



## adlx21 (Jun 12, 2009)

just took mine today. stopped at 70 questions... im scared!!! :sad:!!! I know i got a couple questions wrong. Results should be here tomorrow. :sad:


----------



## TL80 (Jun 12, 2009)

adlx21 you are in the same position as me because mine was today and also stopped at 70 and i feel like i missed a couple but overall good....sooooo nervous <_<        goodluck adlx21 lol


----------



## adlx21 (Jun 12, 2009)

Its official, I failed  BLAH!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 12, 2009)

adlex21~ Damn man I am sorry to hear.  I have my day coming soon.  Just got my cerificare of completion and now just waiting on NREMT to get me a date


----------



## TL80 (Jun 12, 2009)

adlx21 sorry to hear buttttttttt I PASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD wohoooooo im sooooo excited...FINALLY!!!! sorry if im over excited but this was huge for me!!!! PASSSSED FIRST TIME!!!


----------



## TL80 (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh the statistics....NREMT-B stopped at 70 questions and the last question I got was right for sure!


----------



## TL80 (Jun 12, 2009)

ClarkKent goodluck with your test man...tell me how you do...


----------



## adlx21 (Jun 12, 2009)

hey TL, how did you study? and tips for me?


----------



## TL80 (Jun 13, 2009)

yea i used the emt success book by pearson and the emt-b flashcard book...along with those I read through the whole book next to the DOT curriculum on the internet....so with all those combine and reading over old notes and just alooooooooooot of hours memorizing and understanding concepts I was able to pas my first time....gooodluck aldx21 and clarkkent


----------



## MGary (Jun 13, 2009)

90% of the test is scenarios to make sure that the care you provide to patients would be proper and not innefective or causing further damage to your patient. Go back through your book and run through possible scenarios. 

ex. You come up on a 32 yr old female patient who is having contractions 1 minute apart. She feels like she needs to use the restroom. What do you do?

Ok, so you didn't let her use the restroom, you calmed her down as best you could, you laid her down and checked for crowning. She is not crowning. Now what?


Run through these kind of scenarios and make sure you have these down. If you get patient care down, you should do just fine.


----------



## adlx21 (Jun 14, 2009)

I think I was thinking way too much.. I kept second guessing myself... Maybe my cold/sickness affected the way I was thinking, lol.


----------



## surname_levi (Jun 22, 2009)

70 something. lots of the beginning and end were drug scenarios


----------



## SoOhArDsOmIcH (Jun 24, 2009)

69 or 70. Just took it this morning, kinda nervous.:sad:


----------



## SoOhArDsOmIcH (Jun 24, 2009)

Passed!!:excl:


----------



## Medic744 (Jun 24, 2009)

Around 100 I think.  I had the worst case of morning sickness and was rushing but I passed.


----------



## lakersmedic (Jun 25, 2009)

I got 150 question on the medic test and passed.


----------



## lbakm (Jun 26, 2009)

70 and passed


----------



## tterrag (Jul 1, 2009)

*National Registry*

94 Questions and passed. Was worried because i found this website while waiting for my results and could not find anyone who scored in the 90's and passed, yet i saw people passing with 120's. So yes you can pass in the 90's.


----------



## apagea99 (Jul 7, 2009)

72 questions and I passed!!! B)

There's one leg of the journey complete, now onward and upward.


----------



## medic3416 (Jul 7, 2009)

80 questions and passed.


----------



## msoda (Jul 7, 2009)

a month ago. 70. passed

i felt like the nremt was far more vague than any of these test preps. but i chalk that up to getting lots of right answers and the test becoming progressively stupid. 

the problem i had was that some of the more important or nremt "answers" are hidden away in my text book. somewhat disorganized, so you truly have to read between the lines. i mean s&s are _very_ scattered, so sometimes you may miss them. 

for example (im not giving answers or spoilers!) vaginal bleeding estimation (preggo or not) is done by the how much blood has soaked through your sterile sheets... i.e you want to save them and make an estimation + bring with you en route etc. but the nremt test used an estimation that was not listed in my book (i've looked. a lot.). i picked the right answer, because it _was_ more logical, but having an answer that isn't discussed in the text is a little strange.


----------



## QSMITH89 (Jul 7, 2009)

78 questions and waiting for my results.


----------



## whatevah (Jul 8, 2009)

70 and passed today!  2 other people from my class passed with 70 questions (and one with 115).  The rest haven't taken it yet.


----------



## oneluv79 (Jul 8, 2009)

whatevah said:


> 70 and passed today!  2 other people from my class passed with 70 questions (and one with 115).  The rest haven't taken it yet.



*Congrats!!!!



oneluv79*


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jul 8, 2009)

Congratz! to all thos that have passed!!


----------



## 1799687 (Jul 11, 2009)

took it monday, passed @ 80


----------



## indyingdays07 (Jul 13, 2009)

stoped at 70 and failed.. im trying again tho.. any suggestions would be nice


----------



## aandjmayne (Jul 14, 2009)

took it yesterday. Stopped at 70 and PASSED!


----------



## LincNebr (Jul 14, 2009)

indyingdays07 said:


> stoped at 70 and failed.. im trying again tho.. any suggestions would be nice




   The basics...  go back to the book that you were taught from and cover the chapters that you are weakest on. You know what the questions were on the test...the general areas that the test focused on that you were not for sure on... so review that sort of information.

   Basic things that help are to get a good nights rest, eat well several days before the test... make your your body and mind are ready for the test. I personally would review up until the time I went into take the test...out in the car even.

   Maybe go back and ask your instructor what they would suggest since they probably know your strong/weak points well. Don't put off the test for very long or you will lose information. Maybe offer to help out as a patient for your teacher, just to be around people that are learning helped me.

   Good luck!
   Tom in Lincoln


----------



## anthonykong (Jul 15, 2009)

70 questions....passed!
although i thought i totally bombed it....


----------



## lcfr09 (Jul 15, 2009)

70 something and passed!!! i was worried that i didn't pass...


----------



## Archymomma (Jul 15, 2009)

70 questions and passed (on 7/6 - took it and found out the same day  )


----------



## kkhartzog (Jul 15, 2009)

i had about 107ish and i passed. i thought i did bad because it asked alot of the same ?'s


----------



## ccfems540 (Jul 16, 2009)

NREMT-P 80 questions and passed.


----------



## aandjmayne (Jul 16, 2009)

CONGRATS TO ALL THAT PASSED... :beerchug:.. the funny thing is I didnt think I passed either.. lol... Did everyone feel that way? Its all a blur to me really...


----------



## fast65 (Jul 16, 2009)

I can't remember the exact number, but it was somewhere in the mid to low 70's, and I passed.


----------



## specialblend (Jul 16, 2009)

74 and passed, first try!!


----------



## NeighborBill (Jul 21, 2009)

67, Passed~first attempt.

Took the test at 4pm yesterday and had the results this morning at 9am.


----------



## Small_Town_EMT (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't remember the exact number of questions I had - partly because I was so nervous - but it was somewhere in the low to mid 80's.  I thought for sure I had failed, but I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!  This was on the 16th of June.


----------



## whatevah (Jul 22, 2009)

friend of mine took it on Saturday, around 115-120 questions, passed!


----------



## wyoskibum (Jul 22, 2009)

on the NREMT-P I had 78 questions and passed.


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 22, 2009)

100 questions and finished with +94. Back then it was a standard 100 questions.


----------



## mattwalker2016 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Passed on 1st attempt!*

I took my test yesterday, had to wait for a while, was really nervous. But passed on my first attempt and stopped at 70 questions! Whoo hoo! Test is really easy just remember whats going to kill my patient first and imagine what you would do if you were in that situation, for all of your test questions!


Good luck to everybody who still has to do there test! 

And trust your instincts!

   B)  h34r:


----------



## adlx21 (Jul 23, 2009)

just took 2nd attempt, stopped at 70...god im scared!!


----------



## adlx21 (Jul 24, 2009)

man, AND I know I got 4 questions wrong!  
im sure there are more, but yet for some reason I feel much better than my last try.


----------



## adlx21 (Jul 24, 2009)

I passed!! Wooohhhhhhhh holy moly im happy!


----------



## LincNebr (Jul 24, 2009)

adlx21 said:


> I passed!! Wooohhhhhhhh holy moly im happy!



LOL That's exactly how I felt. Elated at the sense of accomplishment. Of course, it doesn't all stop now that you've passed, but it's a nice time to pat yourself on the back.

  Congrats!
  Tom in Lincoln


----------



## Owenscott (Jul 25, 2009)

*Passed*

Got to about 74 questions and blam screen change ... scared me shippless. They were hard question then the last 5 or 6 were crazy easy.

 Passing is passing .....


----------



## offthewall88 (Jul 26, 2009)

106 I believe and I passed.


----------



## Stymee (Jul 28, 2009)

72 and passed and missed the last question...


----------



## Coretana (Jul 29, 2009)

Passed with around 60-ish I believe.  Scared outta my pants that I failed, but found out differently the next morning! ^_^


----------



## Katie (Jul 31, 2009)

76 questions - Paramedic test, first attempt.


----------



## andydrumm05 (Aug 2, 2009)

Somewhere between 66-70. The last I checked when I took it was 66, and I only answered just a few more after that before it kicked me off. And I passed.


----------



## motomedic (Aug 2, 2009)

Paramedic 1st try 150 FAIL!
2nd time 80! passed


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 2, 2009)

Stopped at 65 and passed with 95% 

That crazy computer testing haha


----------



## stevetheman (Aug 3, 2009)

72 questions and I  couldnt sleep for 2 days! :-X Found out this morning I passed! Tonights going to be a good night!


----------



## trackmedic (Aug 3, 2009)

kecpercussion said:


> Stopped at 65 and passed with 95%
> 
> That crazy computer testing haha



You must not have taken the registry as you do not get a percentage.  In fact, most students should get 50% wrong.


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 3, 2009)

Actually if you get a full print out from the NR you can get a percentage


----------



## Patrol42 (Aug 4, 2009)

120ish, passed!


----------



## rogersam5 (Aug 4, 2009)

74 EMT-B, Passed


----------



## DWemt28 (Aug 5, 2009)

late 90's/early 100's......i cant really remember.......i failed, but i think i just barely did


----------



## trackmedic (Aug 5, 2009)

kecpercussion said:


> Actually if you get a full print out from the NR you can get a percentage



Never heard of that.  Any one else get their results?  Still, the test is designed to make you get about 50% wrong.


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 6, 2009)

72 questions on the basic test still waiting on the results.....


----------



## pljones (Aug 6, 2009)

I had 73 questions and passed...walked out of the test more confused than when i walked in...all in all i liked it alot more than the old paper test


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 6, 2009)

pljones said:


> I had 73 questions and passed...walked out of the test more confused than when i walked in...all in all i liked it alot more than the old paper test



Why confused, you need to be confident that you know what to do.  Last thing you want is to be confused when someone really needs your help.

Don't let the test make you second guess what is right.  ABC's are ABC's.


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 7, 2009)

well just found out 72 ?s and failed....


----------



## Jon (Aug 10, 2009)

84 on the NREMT-P. Passed.

Same number and result for at least one of my classmates.


----------



## Hoofguy (Aug 10, 2009)

Lol 150 questions and passed....


----------



## hottrotter18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Just took mine today around 5pm... stopped at 70 questions..
I was worrying that i failed because i know i missed some and it stopped so early. but after reading that most everyone on here who stopped at 70 passed, i feel relieved!!!!


----------



## 911Knight (Aug 10, 2009)

73, passed


----------



## bracho1 (Aug 11, 2009)

*tuff*

well just took mine (paramedic) around 5pm , stopped around 110ish, i feel i failed but well see.


----------



## hottrotter18 (Aug 11, 2009)

70 and PASSED!!!!!!!
AH such a relief, i couldnt sleep at night... i was so sure i failed


----------



## oleanderEMS (Aug 11, 2009)

Low to mid 60 / Passed!!


----------



## bracho1 (Aug 11, 2009)

well, no go, did not pass.:sad:


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 12, 2009)

I took the Basic exam... it stopped me at 70 and I passed!  Just gotta wait on the state to confirm that I took the skills test already then I'm officially NREMT-B.  Thanks for all the help and encouragement!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 13, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bluestar (Aug 13, 2009)

150 on paramedic exam and passed!!


----------



## Cruz (Aug 20, 2009)

low 60's...passed!h34r:


----------



## 4mysins (Aug 25, 2009)

150 passed first round...


----------



## compora19 (Aug 27, 2009)

70 and passed! put another one down on the list that passed when they got the last one right


----------



## Buckets21 (Aug 27, 2009)

low 70's... passed.

so sure i failed.


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 27, 2009)

Friend of mine said it cut her off at 32 and she passed.  Could this real?  Based on other peoples' responses it normally cuts off between 60-80 on average.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Stopped at 70 and passed.


----------



## worldonastrng (Aug 31, 2009)

70 something and fail :...(  -_-


----------



## krissyb1 (Sep 2, 2009)

80 and passed


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 3, 2009)

68 and awainting results


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 3, 2009)

Entered my name and it said PASS.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 3, 2009)

just got my results. i stopped at 68 questions about 2o minutes into the exam. i passed. took the test at 8 am and results were posted by 2 pm.


----------



## QSMITH89 (Sep 4, 2009)

Took my basic exam today. It stopped me at 120. And just found that I did pass.


----------



## bracho1 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Passed!*

hi ya`ll, i took the paramedic test again today for the 2nd time, and it cut off at 102, and i passed!!!!!!


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 4, 2009)

JonTullos said:


> Friend of mine said it cut her off at 32 and she passed.  Could this real?  Based on other peoples' responses it normally cuts off between 60-80 on average.



55 on a Spec exam is the lowest number I've heard about so far. 32 though??...hmm


----------



## texmat3 (Sep 6, 2009)

WOOT WOOT!!!  passed the paramedic at 77


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Sep 9, 2009)

120 an PASSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEDDDD.........................^_^.  EMT-B


----------



## O3YhZW9IOmZXRjc4MjczVzxtX (Sep 10, 2009)

mid 70s, passed EMT-B


----------



## squrt29batt12 (Sep 12, 2009)

Stopped me at 70, and took about 30mins. It was mainly scenario-based stuff.


----------



## ctbballbrat (Sep 14, 2009)

*Passed!*

I got to 72 questions and Passed! just have my state practical test to go.


----------



## Coz (Sep 14, 2009)

Tested on 9/11/09
First try, EMT-B
114 questions, passed.


----------



## fsujags2005 (Sep 14, 2009)

Took test on friday had to wait a long weekend to find out if I passed or fail. I was trippin when my test went off at 70 questions so I was kinda iffy if I passed it or not. Ends up I passed and I dont if got the last question right or wrong. Job here I come!!! B)


----------



## ldford (Sep 15, 2009)

Took the test yesterday and passed 1st time.  Didn't count the questions but I was done in 30 minutes. Thought it would take longer.


----------



## itzfrank (Sep 16, 2009)

*78*

Stopped at 78. Passed first attempt NREMT-P. Results were online 3 hours after I took the test, at 2PM.


----------



## ertech (Sep 17, 2009)

102 questions,PASSED,EMT-I


----------



## ronix_rider (Sep 18, 2009)

Took the nremt-b yesterday. It ended at question 70 and I thought for sure that I failed. Got my result at 7:15am today PASS!!!!! I know that I got the last question right!


----------



## FireMedic254 (Sep 20, 2009)

NREMT Paramedic (refresher) it was 68 questions and a pass. Other than that I have only taken the old fill in the bubble tests.


----------



## Acere (Sep 21, 2009)

My test is in about 1 hour so hopefully I'll be following this post up with a "Passed" :blush:


----------



## ronix_rider (Sep 21, 2009)

Let us know how you felt when you finish it!


----------



## P8040590 (Sep 21, 2009)

Paramedic 80 questions, passed first try and I know my last answer was wrong. Really wasnt all that hard and nothing like I expected. If you can don't take it on a friday on the west coast you wont get your results untill monday, and that makes for an awful long weekend.


----------



## Acere (Sep 21, 2009)

Well I got stopped on question 80 should get my results tomorrow, honestly I found it to be pretty easy.


----------



## ronix_rider (Sep 22, 2009)

What test was it?


----------



## cultex (Sep 24, 2009)

NREMT-B -- Stopped at 70 -- Got my last question wrong -- PASSED

I only studied from Brady's 11th Edition Emergency Care


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 24, 2009)

NREMT-B: 61 and passed! ^_^


----------



## LeoLi4 (Sep 24, 2009)

62 and passed.


----------



## Second (Sep 25, 2009)

NREMT-I 90 questions in an hour and passed. took it at 8 and found out I passed at 4. hell yea I was doing back flips


----------



## bullpayne22 (Sep 26, 2009)

passed NREMT-B!!!!!!!!!!! Got to 120 and know i answered the last one correct!!!h34r:


----------



## EDAC (Sep 30, 2009)

*Passed EMT-B!*

Passed!! EMT-B 110 Questions.


----------



## i5adam8 (Oct 3, 2009)

I answered 74 questions on the EMT-I exam before the computer shut down,and I got up to 84 questions on EMT-P when it shut off.I passed both exams.


----------



## HAZMAT (Oct 4, 2009)

EMR - 74 Questions and passed.
EMT/B - 62 Questions and passed.

- HAZMAT


----------



## feral (Oct 5, 2009)

My test stopped at 68 questions. I passed.


----------



## judoka5446 (Oct 5, 2009)

115. Passed


----------



## EMS25 (Oct 6, 2009)

I took my EMT-1 test a year ago;71 questions and passed.


----------



## MCGLYNN_EMTP (Oct 8, 2009)

NREMT-Paramedic shut off at 75 and I passed


----------



## jamesemtla (Oct 10, 2009)

*NREMT test taken last week*

I took my test in Pasadena CA and it stopped at 69 and I passed.


----------



## SuaSponte (Oct 11, 2009)

*tested friday night...*

I decided to torture myself and test NREMT-B on a friday night...

the questions stopped at 70, I felt like I knew most of the stuff.

that scares me because all I've heard is that the test is really hard.
*(pt asses, o2, vitals...pretty basic I thought, wondering if the CBT adaptiveness didn't reach max difficulty?)

we'll see, i'll update on mon!


----------



## SuaSponte (Oct 12, 2009)

*yay*

^^ so yeah, 70 questions, a little under an hour.

-got the results this morning: PASSED

the practice tests I took from emscat.com were WAY harder I felt.
I guess thats why I felt like the test was easy.


----------



## IronMike (Oct 12, 2009)

Took the EMT-B exam on Saturday. The results posted 7:30CST today. 

70 question...Passed.:beerchug:


----------



## txemt911 (Oct 12, 2009)

EMT B stopped at 72 and i passed


----------



## lunaqueen (Oct 15, 2009)

EMT-B

1) 120: did not pass
2) 70: passed


----------



## Fox800 (Oct 15, 2009)

NREMT-P.
70 or 80 questions, pass.


----------



## crossatwood (Oct 15, 2009)

mid to high 80's and passed


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 15, 2009)

My friend and i both stopped at 76. I passed he failed.


----------



## DigitalSoCal (Oct 16, 2009)

Mine stopped at 70 and I passed


----------



## mjrett (Oct 17, 2009)

I find it hard to believe that someone could pass it in as little as 45 questions. I was told that about 70 is the minimum to pass or fail.


----------



## EMTCLM (Oct 17, 2009)

Just took it today at about 8am, it stopped at 119, I think. Don't know yet, but I'm pretty positive I failed it out of the park. Basic, first try.


----------



## jganxta (Oct 17, 2009)

Took the NREMT-B test in Pasadena last Saturday and stopped at 72. Passed.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 17, 2009)

So... I just heard that 72 is the minimum they'll stop you at... meaning if you stop around there (72-82 is my gues-stimation) your probably failed miserably or passed with flying colors.


Me, I stopped at 73 when I took it ^_^


----------



## squrt29batt12 (Oct 17, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> So... I just heard that 72 is the minimum they'll stop you at... meaning if you stop around there (72-82 is my gues-stimation) your probably failed miserably or passed with flying colors.
> 
> 
> Me, I stopped at 73 when I took it ^_^



72 can't be the minimum because i passed at 70 o.0


----------



## cookiexd40 (Oct 17, 2009)

142 questions into my NREMT-I test and it shut off...i failed...near passing on all and above passing on cardiology...passed my skills today


----------



## Fbarba123 (Oct 17, 2009)

Just took the nremt-b yesterday, first time. All 120. Freaking out because I have no idea if i passed. If you take it on a friday do you have to wait until monday to see if you passed or not? Ugh I can't even focus!:wacko:


----------



## EMTCLM (Oct 19, 2009)

I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And yes, if you take it on a Friday you have to wait until Monday, it's horrible waiting, but I'm sure you did fine!


----------



## Fbarba123 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey you were right! I PASSSSSED! OMG YES! SCORE!!!!   


GOOD LUCK to everyone else taking the test, and if you feel you bombed, maybe you actually didnt!


----------



## srowell (Oct 21, 2009)

65 and passed.  waahoooooo


----------



## lcvfd1135 (Oct 21, 2009)

for emt-b test stopped at 70 and i passed. Took all of 20 mins


----------



## jreadyp (Oct 22, 2009)

I took it about a week ago and it stopped at question number 72. I took it in about 30 minutes and wasn't sure how it went!

I passed!


----------



## Mhibschman138 (Oct 22, 2009)

I got stopped at 68. It scared me soo bad I totally thought I failed because all my friends got stopped in the 100's but I passed!


----------



## SoldierMedic (Oct 23, 2009)

jreadyp said:


> I took it about a week ago and it stopped at question number 72. I took it in about 30 minutes and wasn't sure how it went!
> 
> I passed!



Same here! Just took it today and got my results back today. Thank you God! Man, I thought I bombed something like cardiac emergencies.


----------



## Henryg79 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Florida*

I left that test center very unsure of my performance. But after reading this forum I felt better about my chances. My test stopped at 59 or 60 and I just found out that I PASSED. thank God!! I really underestimated this test and it made me really sweat. Lol


----------



## A36 (Oct 27, 2009)

80 and passed, though I didn't think I did when I left. Seems to be a popular feeling. Anyone else have questions repeat?


----------



## DigitalSoCal (Oct 28, 2009)

I had the same question (worded slightly different each time) repeated about three times


----------



## Pyromedic (Oct 28, 2009)

62 and failed. Sucked. I had the same thing happen to me about the questions, they were airway but i did great on that one.


----------



## piranah (Oct 29, 2009)

my basic was 70 questions...i just took my medic yesterday and ended at 100...and passed both


----------



## nemedic (Oct 30, 2009)

took my basic wendesday at 330, was out around 4, had the results( I passed ) by 1000 the next morning. took 74 questions if i remember right


----------



## Pyromedic (Nov 9, 2009)

2nd time 70 questions about an hour and passed


----------



## fyafighter85 (Nov 13, 2009)

Kicked me off @ 70 questions:huh:. Got my results back and I PASSED!!!!


----------



## bunkie (Nov 17, 2009)

60 questions. Passed.


----------



## LAMEDIC (Nov 28, 2009)

72 questions, passed.


----------



## A 422 (Dec 1, 2009)

Passed EMT-P at 113 after 14 years of decertification.  Thought I failed but was over critical of myself.  Good luck to all!!!!!


----------



## Tjfemt911 (Dec 1, 2009)

*passed*

75 - passed. THANK GOD!!!!


----------



## dasbrick (Dec 6, 2009)

win, 119. Yep. 119. Passed.


----------



## EMTstaroflife (Dec 6, 2009)

Fire3456 said:


> Just for information purposes...A "Fun Facts" Thread"!
> 
> Would everyone post the number of questions you answered before the test stopped.  And post if you passed or failed.
> 
> ...


.  

I first signed up for this forum when I was going through basic school. I skipped intermediate and went to paramedic school. I took my test a week ago this monday, the last question I remember looking at was 64 but I know it shut off six to eight questions later. I found out the following day around 10am est. I had PASSED! I couldn't believe it! I was so sure that I had failed. I guess it was all the horror stories I had heard that got me thinking that way. I am glad I passed b/c I don't want to do that again. I take the practicals next week. Wish me luck! I'm gonna need it!


----------



## Gothemi (Dec 7, 2009)

70 and passed.  Thank you EMTlife and the posters.


----------



## kassi.tyler (Dec 7, 2009)

148 and i passed paramedic


----------



## asansom1 (Dec 14, 2009)

*the waiting game*

I just took the EMT-B test and I'll admit I was a little thrown off by the format; and I was nervous too.  It stopped me around 70, but I don't have a good feeling about it... now I just have to wait and see


----------



## hotemt13 (Dec 15, 2009)

*NREMT TEST PASSED*

i TOOK NRMEMT FOR OHIO 70 QUESTIONS PASSED NAD I RECENTLY TOOK NREMT FOR FLORIDA 70 PASSED. ANYBODY IN FLORIDA I WANT TO KNOW HOWS THE SITUATION DOWN THERE. PLEASE LET ME KNOW THE JOB SITUATION.


----------



## gamma6 (Dec 15, 2009)

didn't take my basic or intermediate on computer, don't think it was up and running....

i think the computer stopped around 80 questions for my paramedic, i failed....


----------



## SeanDylan (Dec 15, 2009)

1st attempt - around 120 and failed
2nd attempt - high 70s to low 80s and passed


----------



## alphatrauma (Dec 16, 2009)

1st attempt (out of school for 4 months w/no review)

80 questions - PASS


----------



## Camper Kim (Dec 16, 2009)

71, passed


----------



## EMTecBOB (Dec 17, 2009)

Somewhere in the 70's, and passed.


----------



## chrislarson88 (Dec 17, 2009)

70 passed.


----------



## Josheppe (Dec 17, 2009)

89, passed NREMTP written.


----------



## pvfd723 (Dec 19, 2009)

just took the exam nremtb and stopped at 89 hope i passed third attempt


----------



## EMTBlack (Dec 19, 2009)

*Holding my breath!!!!!!!*

Took it the first time and it stopped me at 108 and I faile, retook the test this morning and it stopped me at 71. I feel a WHOLE LOT BETTER on this test than I did the first test. Hopefully I will know something later today or first thing in the morning..:unsure:


----------



## emt9577 (Dec 19, 2009)

86 Questions and Passed the NREMT-I85  here in Ohio.  Finished the class last December, and just now took the test.  I thought I completely bombed the test.


----------



## Cubs80 (Dec 20, 2009)

I took the test ,EMTB, yesterday and felt like I bombed it.  I was kicked out at question 75.  I know I got the last question right, but I won’t find out if I passed until Monday morning.  This is driving me nuts.  Is there any credence to if you got the last question right you passed theory?  I searched the board and there are conflicting remarks.  :wacko:


----------



## Zippy (Dec 21, 2009)

NREMT-P..... 81 first attempt passed.


----------



## Cubs80 (Dec 21, 2009)

75 questions and passed.  I also got my last question right.  Totaly excited.


----------



## jsliu (Dec 22, 2009)

*Nremt-b*

I stopped after 70 questions exactly and found out I passed today! ^_^

A little advice to people who are going to take the test... don't take it on Friday because you will have to wait through the entire weekend to receive your results!

Also, if you're not feeling confident about the test (like I was), I bought EMT Achieve to familiarize myself with the online test-taking format.


----------



## Danson (Dec 22, 2009)

Mine stopped on 70 questions exactly as well and I passed!


----------



## MusicMedic (Dec 23, 2009)

Ended at 72 Questions!!! Passed!!!!


----------



## CARRERA (Dec 24, 2009)

I just got home a few minutes ago from the testing center and was cut off at 77 questions. I don't remember my last question but I do remember that it confused me. I'm worried that I didn't pass. All my friends from class thought I'd pass with flying colors because I had the highest score on the final. I went in feeling confident but left worried. They gave me about 20 peds question and some really complicated airway, airway is my favorite area (had the highest score on that quiz) but it was tough today. :unsure:


----------



## JCampbell (Dec 24, 2009)

NREMT-B  Passed at somewhere around 60. I was completely sure I'd failed.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 24, 2009)

70 passed


----------



## 68Whiskey (Dec 29, 2009)

I took the NREMT basic exam today. The test stopped after question 70. I can't remember exactly what the last question was. I'm thinking it was about the proper way to keep a childs airway open when placed on a long board but that might have been before the last one. I don't know if I got it right or wrong. There seemed like there were always multiple right answers so I always just tried to pick the best right answer. I feel like I failed. I was bummed about it the whole hour long trip home. I'm preparing to test again. I'm supposed to find out my results tomorrow or the day after. Waiting sucks but I think I failed.


----------



## 68Whiskey (Dec 29, 2009)

Just updating... I found out I passed the NREMT Basic exam it stopped after question 70. It took me about 50 min. I thought I failed. What a relief.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just took the test this morning. Test stopped at question 70. Still waiting for the results but I am not sure how well I did, the test asked some really strange questions. Im guessing its a bad thing if the test asks you the same question worded differently.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Dec 30, 2009)

Results havent come back in yet and Ive been thinking about the test. Im thinking that if I had answered the question correctly the first time the test wouldnt of asked me it a second time but worded slightly differently is that correct? The last question I had was the question that was repeated and I gave the same answer so is it safe to assume if I did indeed get that question wrong that I more than likely failed the exam? If I had gotten it correct I would think the test would of kept going.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Dec 31, 2009)

Just got the results today 70 questions and passed, was worried there for a bit.


----------



## tcripp (Jan 4, 2010)

NREMT-P
80 questions
passed

Most in my class hit that same number of questions before it shut off and passed.  I think one had 97 questions and still passed.


----------



## b2dragun (Jan 5, 2010)

Late 70's...passed.  Gotta say I left thinking I absolutely bombed it, I felt like the biggest POS.


----------



## Ediron (Jan 6, 2010)

*Nremt*

stopped @ 70
ughhh im worried,


----------



## MedicSqrl (Jan 6, 2010)

I went in with 2 months of no study due to my state messing up my paperwork. I thought I failed at 70 questions, but I passed. 90% of the test was oxygen and ABC's. Hard to go wrong there.


----------



## Ediron (Jan 6, 2010)

mine was a lot of FBAO and extrication


----------



## Ediron (Jan 6, 2010)

*.*

Passed @ 70


----------



## Achromatic (Jan 6, 2010)

-B: 68 and passed.


----------



## Porkchop (Jan 7, 2010)

Took the test yesterday, and it stopped me at 70.  Just found out today that I passed!


----------



## OKpara (Jan 7, 2010)

EMT-P 81 and passed!!!!


----------



## juxtin1987 (Jan 8, 2010)

68 - Passed


----------



## CF919 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Nrmemtb exam*

Took my exam yesterday on the 7th stopped me at 65 ?'s... Was kinda worried that i might have bombed it.  Got my conformation this morning and had passed


----------



## masquedxangel (Jan 8, 2010)

86 -- Passed


----------



## DiveMedic (Jan 14, 2010)

*Took the Test today...*

Just took the test today and it stopped at exactly 70 questions and I'm pretty sure I got the last one correct.  Just waiting for the results...


----------



## Kate-Lynn (Jan 15, 2010)

Stopped at 70... Passed!


----------



## LFSVR76 (Jan 15, 2010)

Lower 60's and Passed.  
I was worried after taking a bunch of online practice test.  The best advice I found was on this website. "Remember you ABC's" After that I calmed down remembered the basics and had no problems.


----------



## DiveMedic (Jan 15, 2010)

*Results are in....*



divemedic said:


> just took the test today and it stopped at exactly 70 questions and i'm pretty sure i got the last one correct.  Just waiting for the results...



passed !!!!


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 15, 2010)

EMT-B Test.  70 questions.  Passed.

And results within two hours, too.  Color me impressed.


----------



## ma70star (Jan 15, 2010)

Passed first attempt 70 questions.  MOSBY green cover is all i used.


----------



## 41 Duck (Jan 16, 2010)

80something.  Passed.


----------



## tjvoll86 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pass!*

I took it today. Test stopped at 120. I was freaking out, but I passed!


----------



## KempoEMT (Jan 23, 2010)

NREMT kicked me out at 70 and I passed. Kicked my buddy who was taking it at the same time out at 115 and he passed.


----------



## 292adam (Jan 23, 2010)

I took the NREMT today and it stopped me at 121 and I'm freaking out all the questions were confusing in the wording.


----------



## Figueroav90 (Jan 25, 2010)

73... passed


----------



## 292adam (Jan 25, 2010)

292adam said:


> i took the nremt today and it stopped me at 121 and i'm freaking out all the questions were confusing in the wording.



i passed!!!! I was so sure i was going to fail oh my god haha


----------



## emtCourt31 (Jan 25, 2010)

80.... passed


----------



## towman365 (Jan 26, 2010)

took it yesterday, It stopped at 64.... Found out this morning PASSED!!:beerchug:


----------



## themooingdawg (Jan 28, 2010)

took it yesterday, found out this morning: stopped at 70 and passed!


----------



## waterpeace13 (Jan 28, 2010)

emt B test stopped at 80 and ~ passed


----------



## CARRERA (Jan 28, 2010)

77 and passed.


----------



## helixer (Jan 28, 2010)

I just finished taking my NREMT-B exam at 7:30pm at about #120. My last question was about a breech pregnancy, there were two answers I was debating between (they were almost the same thing except for a small difference). When I got home, I looked it up in my text book and I'm roughly 90% I got the question wrong.

I felt really strong during question 1-80, then things got harder and harder. 

I have medic school all day tomorrow so I'm going to bring my laptop so I can check the status while I'm in class >.<


----------



## wonmoreround (Jan 28, 2010)

Took it this morning. The test stopped at 66 and I started to freak, fortunately I just found out I passed.

Thanks for everyone that posted to this. It helped me get through my worrisome day.


----------



## themooingdawg (Jan 28, 2010)

helixer said:


> I just finished taking my NREMT-B exam at 7:30pm at about #120. My last question was about a breech pregnancy, there were two answers I was debating between (they were almost the same thing except for a small difference). When I got home, I looked it up in my text book and I'm roughly 90% I got the question wrong.
> 
> I felt really strong during question 1-80, then things got harder and harder.
> 
> I have medic school all day tomorrow so I'm going to bring my laptop so I can check the status while I'm in class >.<



u can take medic school without being certified EMT-B?


----------



## helixer (Jan 28, 2010)

themooingdawg said:


> u can take medic school without being certified EMT-B?



Yes, we can start paramedic school without our emt-b cert. However, you must show proof of completion from an emt-b class and you must be nationally and state (tx) certified EMT-B within 2 months. This is because a lot of medic students have  just finished emt-b the previous semester, like me.


----------



## themooingdawg (Jan 28, 2010)

helixer said:


> Yes, we can start paramedic school without our emt-b cert. However, you must show proof of completion from an emt-b class and you must be nationally and state (tx) certified EMT-B within 2 months. This is because a lot of medic students have  just finished emt-b the previous semester, like me.



oh wow, where are you from? In socal, we cant even apply to a medic program unless we have at least 6months to 1 year of training as an EMT-B


----------



## helixer (Jan 28, 2010)

themooingdawg said:


> oh wow, where are you from? In socal, we cant even apply to a medic program unless we have at least 6months to 1 year of training as an EMT-B



I'm in McKinney which is just north of Dallas. I looked at my calendar, it says our deadline to have our EMT-B cert is early march. I'm sure I'll have it by then though.

Here's the EMS program I'm in..
http://www.ccccd.edu/ems/


----------



## themooingdawg (Jan 28, 2010)

helixer said:


> I'm in McKinney which is just north of Dallas. I looked at my calendar, it says our deadline to have our EMT-B cert is early march. I'm sure I'll have it by then though.
> 
> Here's the EMS program I'm in..
> http://www.ccccd.edu/ems/



nice, good luck on the exam!


----------



## sgoemt (Jan 29, 2010)

Found out this morning........74 questions and PASSED!!

NREMT-P     :beerchug:


----------



## Test 1 test 2 (Jan 29, 2010)

72 and passed.


----------



## RehabLifeRecycling (Jan 29, 2010)

Taking my National EMT-B test tomorrow at 12 PM.  I have never been so nervous in my life!  There is so much to know, I don't even know what to study anymore.  Wish me luck guys


----------



## helixer (Jan 29, 2010)

120ish passed!


----------



## phideux (Jan 30, 2010)

73 Passed.


----------



## RehabLifeRecycling (Jan 30, 2010)

it stopped me @ 84 or 85..havnt got me results back yet..when delivering a baby do you suction mouth first then nose or nose first then mouth?


----------



## Porkchop (Jan 30, 2010)

RehabLifeRecycling said:


> it stopped me @ 84 or 85..havnt got me results back yet..when delivering a baby do you suction mouth first then nose or nose first then mouth?



Mouth then nose


----------



## seeleyvj (Jan 31, 2010)

so i took my NREMT-B test on friday. the test kicked me off at 70. im not feeling to good about that test. it sucks having to wait until monday to find out.


----------



## seeleyvj (Jan 31, 2010)

where on the nremt web site do you find out if you passed or not?


----------



## themooingdawg (Jan 31, 2010)

seeleyvj said:


> where on the nremt web site do you find out if you passed or not?



just log in and go to application status, when you see a title Examination Scored, that means your test got graded and it'll let you know underneath whether you passed or failed


----------



## jmunar (Feb 1, 2010)

70 and passed EMT-B, found out 35mins ago. Took it last friday and had to wait the whole weekend. The worst two days of waiting in my life. Lol


----------



## seeleyvj (Feb 1, 2010)

my test stopped at 70 and i passed.


----------



## dg5887 (Feb 1, 2010)

Passed my basic on question 70.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 1, 2010)

86 questions in 32 minutes. Passed


----------



## ricefan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

70 and passed.


----------



## Velosprocket (Feb 3, 2010)

The test stopped 70, and I passed!  

Results posted in less than 24 hours.


----------



## jmunar (Feb 4, 2010)

70, passed!


----------



## medic10 (Feb 5, 2010)

71............passed! Test is very poorly worded, just FYI.


----------



## harkj (Feb 5, 2010)

somewhere in the 80sish i really don't remember, but i passed


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know what number my test ended at, but I passed (EMT-B)

The guy giving the test said its 135 questions. I remember seeing 35, then I started getting into it and wasn't paying attention to the number. All of a sudden it said test completed, click here to exit. I clicked it, and it asked if I was sure, so I clicked "no". I thought I was about half way through. So I ended the test thinking I had failed so horribly it ended the test early. Luckily the next day the NREMT site said I had passed. Now I'm just waiting for my stuff in the mail ^_^


----------



## cdnosilla (Feb 7, 2010)

...70, and I passed...


----------



## Bodad (Feb 7, 2010)

I had 70ish on the first test (emt-basic). I felt good and was confident I passed. I checked the NREMT web site asap and couldnt get the results for two days. Found out I was "unsuccessful" . Three business days later my results came on hard copy and I was VERY unsuccessful (LOL) On my second attempt I studied an online practice exam for two weeks and passed with 118 questions answered within an hour. Found I had passed in the time it took me to drive home and opem my e-mail. The study guide helped ALOT.My experience is if you pass, you will know right away. If not, two to three business days(LOL). Good luck to all.


----------



## JoeSchmo (Feb 8, 2010)

just took the nremt-b exam today. cut off at around 108-110 or so.
Not feeling too great about it. Saw a couple repeat questions.
I keep looking online every hour to see results.. nothing i can find yet..


----------



## jmunar (Feb 8, 2010)

JoeSchmo said:


> just took the nremt-b exam today. cut off at around 108-110 or so.
> Not feeling too great about it. Saw a couple repeat questions.
> I keep looking online every hour to see results.. nothing i can find yet..



You will get a an email once your test results are in, so you won't have to keep checking. I was the same way too until my friend told me about it, but I had to wait the whole weekend. You should have your results by tomorrow morning. Good Luck.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 8, 2010)

jmunar said:


> You will get a an email once your test results are in, so you won't have to keep checking. I was the same way too until my friend told me about it, but I had to wait the whole weekend. You should have your results by tomorrow morning. Good Luck.



Yea, taking it on a friday afternoon wasn't the best idea I had. Waiting that weekend sucked


----------



## c_looney2006 (Feb 8, 2010)

70 and passed.  I had a lot of respt and cardiac questions. And that was about it.


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 8, 2010)

73-75 questions, passed first time, thank you JB Learning.  got the envelope in less then a week, and first call shortly after that.. (as a training spot)... i'm dialed in


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 8, 2010)

*it's a pass !!*

73-75 questions, passed first time, thank you JB Learning.  got the envelope in less then a week, and first call shortly after that.. (as a training spot)... i'm dialed in


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 8, 2010)

opps,,, double tapped..


----------



## DoubleOSpoon (Feb 9, 2010)

I passed at 73-75 questions, too. Wasn't expecting to get cut off, I guess that worked in my favor


----------



## jarvis78 (Feb 9, 2010)

116 passed yesterday.


----------



## sunbee (Feb 10, 2010)

lower 60s and passed 1st time


----------



## cbjfan (Feb 10, 2010)

71. Passed.


----------



## CAPilot55 (Feb 11, 2010)

took it this morning and already got the results..3 hours later..  stopped at 100 and PASSED!!!


----------



## oc_emt (Feb 15, 2010)

60 questions, passed!


----------



## AND1 (Feb 15, 2010)

110 questions don't know yet ??


----------



## TripsTer (Feb 15, 2010)

I believe it was 80, passed.


----------



## AND1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dam just found out i failed...  @ 110 QUESTIONS      
i can't figure out what i did wrong i bought the study guides and on the practice test i scored a 78 % the first time and a 94 % the second time.  Guess i'm gonna have to hit the class book..


----------



## AND1 (Feb 16, 2010)

bodad said:


> i had 70ish on the first test (emt-basic). I felt good and was confident i passed. I checked the nremt web site asap and couldnt get the results for two days. Found out i was "unsuccessful" . Three business days later my results came on hard copy and i was very unsuccessful (lol) on my second attempt i studied an online practice exam for two weeks and passed with 118 questions answered within an hour. Found i had passed in the time it took me to drive home and opem my e-mail. The study guide helped alot.my experience is if you pass, you will know right away. If not, two to three business days(lol). Good luck to all.



what study guide did you use ? I just found out i failed @ 110 questions


----------



## AND1 (Feb 16, 2010)

emtblack said:


> took it the first time and it stopped me at 108 and i faile, retook the test this morning and it stopped me at 71. I feel a whole lot better on this test than i did the first test. Hopefully i will know something later today or first thing in the morning..:unsure:



i thought you have to wait 15 days before you can re test ?


----------



## GaEMT (Feb 16, 2010)

72 questions   28 minutes  Paramedic


----------



## NC13 (Feb 18, 2010)

73 and passed. first try.


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 18, 2010)

congrats to all..


----------



## jmunar (Feb 18, 2010)

AND1 said:


> Dam just found out i failed...  @ 110 QUESTIONS
> i can't figure out what i did wrong i bought the study guides and on the practice test i scored a 78 % the first time and a 94 % the second time.  Guess i'm gonna have to hit the class book..



Your class text and lots of different practice exams will help you through it. Good Luck!


----------



## thedonald (Feb 19, 2010)

EMT-B, stopped at 70, and passed! Thank GOD!


----------



## OHMEDIC (Feb 19, 2010)

120's and passed NREMT-P


----------



## EMTchic (Feb 19, 2010)

EMT-I exam, stopped at 85 and passed. Took it today at 12p and just got the results..thought I was going to have to wait all weekend..wooohooo I PASSED!!!


----------



## flightnurse30 (Feb 19, 2010)

I passed the EMT-B in the upper 70's.


----------



## DGreno (Feb 21, 2010)

EMT-I; 106 questions; Passed


----------



## BurritoEsteban (Feb 23, 2010)

70ish 40minutes first try on friday :].


----------



## kybackcountry (Feb 24, 2010)

2/23 - EMT-B, 70 questions.  Afraid to speculate pass or fail, could go either way.  Felt like I answered the last question correctly.  Oh the nerves!


----------



## kybackcountry (Feb 24, 2010)

2/23 - EMT-B, 70 questions. - Passed!


----------



## Sir Young (Feb 24, 2010)

I stopped at 121 or so taking the test about 2 hours ago. I'll come back when I know.


----------



## Fulch (Feb 26, 2010)

64 passed but I was sure I had screwed up the test. Seemed to be REALLY hard even though I studied hard and knew my stuff back to front.


----------



## Angel (Mar 2, 2010)

70 or 71 i passed
i was nervous!
im glad i took it on a monday thats for sure, results at 6 am the next day


----------



## mct601 (Mar 2, 2010)

70 questionss, took it today.

Just got my results, passed.


----------



## mgm1984 (Mar 3, 2010)

*70*

70 questions must be the magic number. I walked out of the test friday thinking i bombed it. Got the e-mail monday PASSED EMT-B


----------



## meastt (Mar 4, 2010)

Just got back from the Basic test.

Test shut off at 71......seems to be a good sign.....&@#! waiting!


----------



## mct601 (Mar 4, 2010)

Did anyone receive their results the same day? I finished it just after 9am and got the results around 2ish.


----------



## meastt (Mar 4, 2010)

Got Results.....PASSED!

So......Yes....I finished the test at 8:45am and got results at 12:10...3.5 Hours Later!


----------



## EMTzimp (Mar 6, 2010)

passed, in the 70's


----------



## CSLEMT (Mar 11, 2010)

*NREMT Test Score*

120 and passed!!!


----------



## KELRAG (Mar 12, 2010)

*hey mav, what was the name of that truck driving school we saw on tv last night...*

Took test today and am now looking at truck driving schools which i figure makes more than EMS... Does everyone think they bombed this?  Had alot of OB and peds questions. Completely blanked on an MOA for insulin


----------



## DSemt54 (Mar 13, 2010)

120 failed.

=[


----------



## ivanh3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Did the paramedic recert via examination. 83 questions and passed.


----------



## Sizz (Mar 15, 2010)

2002 passed old school EMT-Basic hand test let it expire in 2007

Feb 2010 re tested 130ish questions / failed

March 15th 2010 re tested 92 questions / passed 7 hours after completing.


----------



## phildo (Mar 16, 2010)

about 68.  probably passed.  exactly 1 hour into the test, about like time


----------



## john76 (Mar 16, 2010)

81 and i passed


----------



## rodzilla1988 (Mar 17, 2010)

118- Don't feel so good about this. Does anyone have any links for practice exams that helped them, thanks.


----------



## rodzilla1988 (Mar 17, 2010)

So yeah I failed and am pretty upset about it. I guess i'll try the JB


----------



## Rykielz (Mar 18, 2010)

I just took the NREMT-P exam this morning at 10:15 PST. I got all the way to 168 questions! I kid you not, and I had 37 minutes left to test. I did get the last question right as I looked it up in the text book. Let me cross my fingers on this one.

I talked to all of my buddies and they said they've never heard of anyone even going past 140 pass or fail!


----------



## joeshmoe (Mar 18, 2010)

Stopped at 71 and passed. Also got the last question wrong and passed, which disproves the theory that if you get the last one wrong you failed.


----------



## Jon (Mar 19, 2010)

joeshmoe said:


> Stopped at 71 and passed. Also got the last question wrong and passed, which disproves the theory that if you get the last one wrong you failed.


Depends. Might have been a "demo" question. Never know.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 19, 2010)

NREMT-Paramedic-- 80 questions


Passed.


----------



## JoeSchmo (Mar 19, 2010)

2nd attempt at the NREMT-B exam, 120 questions... passed!

Huge weight off my shoulders.
Now to concentrate on paramedic school.


----------



## ThanksALatte (Mar 19, 2010)

71 questions...and I have apparently demonstrated cognitive competence by examination!  I was so sure I bombed.

Oh. this is the basic.

-Latte


----------



## cookiexd40 (Mar 20, 2010)

135 questions in 27 mins, multiple metabolic and respiratory acid, and alkolosis questions with a few basic OBGYN questions...i thought i bombed it when it asked me the same question more than once...just kepot tellin my self ABC's.....

oh and i passed...NREMT-I/85


----------



## roflcopterEMS (Mar 20, 2010)

EMT-B 120 Questions passed last week


----------



## jgw1981 (Mar 26, 2010)

Got cut off after 70 questions on the dot, passed first attemt B)


----------



## smsturms (Mar 26, 2010)

three years ago 62 questions paramedic and passed yesterday recertification exam paramedic 92 questions and passed


----------



## BuQuE (Mar 27, 2010)

Stopped at 70 and passed!!!


----------



## wolfwyndd (Mar 31, 2010)

Took my EMT-I / 85 test late yesterday afternoon and the test stopped right at 85.  

Personally, I don't have a good feeling about it since there was at least ONE question it asked me three times.  My pass or fail is not posted yet, HOWEVER, I think I may have passed because yesterday when I logged onto NREMT's web site it listed my certification as EMT-B with my registry number.  TODAY when I log in it lists my certification as EMT-I/85 with my expiration date as 3/31/12.  So I THINK I passed.  I'll post back when I find out.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 31, 2010)

I just took my NREMT Paramedic written today. Went in at 8 am had about 80 questions was out by 8:44 am. Not sue if I passed yet.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Mar 31, 2010)

Just found out.  I *passed*.  

Guess I'll have to update my profile now.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 31, 2010)

Wolfwyndd congrats. Hopefully I'll find out if I passed or not tommorrow also.


----------



## AVPU (Apr 1, 2010)

I just found out I PASSED on my 2nd attempt of the Basic!!!!!!!!

I had 120 questions on the dot.


----------



## Brian (Apr 5, 2010)

Just found out I passed this morning, test shut off at 65 questions after about 30 min.  I was so nervous having to wait the entire weekend to get my results XD


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 5, 2010)

brian said:


> just found out i passed this morning, test shut off at 65 questions after about 30 min.  I was so nervous having to wait the entire weekend to get my results xd



Congrats


----------



## Brian (Apr 5, 2010)

TCC? Nah I was trained at Methodist in Dallas (If that's what the TCC was referring to).  I plan on going back there in the fall to take my paramedic training..  I hear it's one of the best in the state, and from what I learned in the Basic course, I believe it.   

BTW Linuss, I see you're from FW also.. do you mind if I ask about different hiring opportunities for Basics?  Does MedStar hire Basic's full time?   I'd love to get some real world experience before I get involved in EMT-P coursework.  Absolutely nothing beats having real world experience imo.  I'll take PT if that's all I can get, but FT would be awesome.


----------



## Brian (Apr 5, 2010)

OK that's strange, your post above mine said "TCC?" when I first read it.. but when I made my post and hit refresh it says "Congrats."  So I guess disregard that bit I typed about my schooling lol.  Any advice you have career-wise would be greatly appreciated though.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't get paranoid, I did put TCC initially, then removed it and put it in your other thread :lol:

I'll reply this long post in your topic so it isn't lost


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Apr 7, 2010)

My NREMT I test cut off at 85 and NREMT Paramedic cut off at 150. I passed both on the first try.


----------



## stimpy451 (Apr 9, 2010)

I took the NREMT-B yesterday.  Test stopped at 53.  I didn't feel like I did that well, but I couldn't tell.

Instructor called a few hours later.  I passed at 53 with none wrong!

Holy crap.


----------



## yogi20024 (Apr 10, 2010)

Mine had 120 Questions. Just wouldn't stop! PASSED!


----------



## irish_handgrenade (Apr 10, 2010)

75 and passed for my medic, 3 people in my class had over 120 and all 3 failed.


----------



## irish_handgrenade (Apr 10, 2010)

stimpy451 said:


> I took the NREMT-B yesterday.  Test stopped at 53.  I didn't feel like I did that well, but I couldn't tell.
> 
> Instructor called a few hours later.  I passed at 53 with none wrong!
> 
> Holy crap.



NREMT doesn't tell scores it's strictly pass/fail. At 53 questions though you prolly didn't miss many.


----------



## Jaay_07 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok I just took the NREMT-B for the second time today and I dont feel like I did good :unsure:. I stopped around 70-75 and im POSITIVE I got the last question right. I was surprised that it ended so soon so I guess ill find out tomorrow if the whole thing about getting the last question right=pass theory is true. My first attempt I stopped like at 120 or around there.


----------



## Jaay_07 (Apr 14, 2010)

I passed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeeprnovru (Apr 14, 2010)

*Testees*

Me and my two classmates took the basic test today in lake charles...(thats louisiana) all of us went in at the same time and all of our tests cut off at 70....we are all nervous wrecks!!!:sad:

     Myself and one of the two i was with completed out classroom finals tied with the top score, so we are gonna look like some real dummies if we fail! 

     Im sitting here sippin DP and hittin the refresh button on NREMT.org Q5!!!
h34r:


I DONT CARE WHAT RELIGION YA ARE PRAY FOR US! lol


----------



## jeeprnovru (Apr 14, 2010)

jaay_07 said:


> i passed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



   congrats!!!


----------



## jeeprnovru (Apr 15, 2010)

*nremt testees*

i passed it!!!! hellz yeah!h34r:


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 15, 2010)

150 questions, by hand. Passed.

sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## john76 (Apr 20, 2010)

82 and i passed


----------



## Stephanie. (Apr 21, 2010)

76 & passed.. on a computer of course! lol


----------



## ceej (Apr 23, 2010)

NREMT-P, first go, 80 questions, pass.


----------



## folpak (Apr 24, 2010)

what test?    Pretty sure it was 73


----------



## AND1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok took the test for the second time stopped at 74 and just found out i failed it.. ( any ideas on what could help me?. Only have two weak spots cardio, and airway..


----------



## silver2kcord (Apr 29, 2010)

failed first time somewhere between 80-90.

Took today and went the full 150. I feel like going the full test means i should be expecting bad news in a couple of hours. Any incite? :sad:


----------



## AND1 (Apr 29, 2010)

silver2kcord said:


> failed first time somewhere between 80-90.
> 
> Took today and went the full 150. I feel like going the full test means i should be expecting bad news in a couple of hours. Any incite? :sad:



to be honest you can"t expect anything till you see your grade.. First time i went 110, failerd this time 74 also failed.. Going to take a refresher class soon. So i can work on my weak spots.. Good luck, i know how it feels


----------



## silver2kcord (Apr 29, 2010)

frustrating


----------



## waitjoshhills (May 4, 2010)

*is it 4th times a charm...*

I passed 4th attempt at 120 questions.
emt-b
praise the Lord!!!!


----------



## adamjh3 (May 4, 2010)

Basic, 1st attempt, 70, pass.


----------



## AND1 (May 4, 2010)

waitjoshhills said:


> i passed 4th attempt at 120 questions.
> Emt-b
> praise the lord!!!!



i thought you are only allowed 3 attemps ? My school said that after the 3 rd time you have to re take the class.. Well i'm going on the 31. Hopefull the lord will shine upon me. By the way congrats. I know how it feels to fail this test..


----------



## waitjoshhills (May 4, 2010)

AND1 said:


> i thought you are only allowed 3 attemps ? My school said that after the 3 rd time you have to re take the class.. Well i'm going on the 31. Hopefull the lord will shine upon me. By the way congrats. I know how it feels to fail this test..



you've got 6 attempts but after the 3rd you need to take a 24hour refresher course before you take the last 3....


----------



## medicRob (May 11, 2010)

2nd attempt, 70, pass


----------



## Fox (May 11, 2010)

70 questions. don't know yet.


----------



## medicRob (May 11, 2010)

Fox said:


> 70 questions. don't know yet.



Good luck!


----------



## Fox (May 11, 2010)

medicRob said:


> Good luck!



Thanks! The wait is driving me crazy! I tried to nap, but not happening.


----------



## medicRob (May 11, 2010)

Fox said:


> Thanks! The wait is driving me crazy! I tried to nap, but not happening.



It was the longest 48 hours of my life, surpassed only by the NCLEX. You will be just fine, it's worth it. I am getting 
my butterflies back now just thinking about having to take my NREMT  for the paramedic level. There is nothing like 
getting that certificate and patch in the mail. It makes you feel proud of yourself in so many ways.


----------



## Fox (May 11, 2010)

medicRob said:


> It was the longest 48 hours of my life, surpassed only by the NCLEX. You will be just fine, it's worth it. I am getting
> my butterflies back now just thinking about having to take my NREMT  for the paramedic level. There is nothing like
> getting that certificate and patch in the mail. It makes you feel proud of yourself in so many ways.



I PASSED! lol at 70 questions. (67-70, I'm not sure.)


----------



## medicRob (May 11, 2010)

Welcome to the family! Be sure to get that F Endorsement on your license, all services in TN require you have "For Hire" on your license to drive an ambulance. Congratulations!


----------



## Fox (May 11, 2010)

medicRob said:


> Welcome to the family! Be sure to get that F Endorsement on your license, all services in TN require you have "For Hire" on your license to drive an ambulance. Congratulations!



Hahaha! Thanks! 

Do we get that F endorsement after EVOC? Cause if so, I just need to go down there and I'm set! (I think there is a test, correct?)


----------



## emt.dave (May 12, 2010)

70 questions. passed.

how soon until I get the sweet package of stuff in the mail?


----------



## medicRob (May 12, 2010)

Fox said:


> Hahaha! Thanks!
> 
> Do we get that F endorsement after EVOC? Cause if so, I just need to go down there and I'm set! (I think there is a test, correct?)



Call up the DMV and tell them that you are an EMT and that you need to test for your F Endorsement. All you will be doing is taking the written test you took when you got your driver's license. 

Use this practice test to study, the questions are almost identical:
http://www.tennesseeanytime.org/dlpractice/

For some reason, F endorsement is the one thing the EMT-IV program doesnt tell you about.  As far as EVOC goes, I have worked for several entities, and none has ever required EVOC. They all just ask for current license to practice in the state of TN, and a class D license with "F" endorsement. Do you have any idea what county you want to work for yet?


@emt.dave

Congratulations! It has been 3 years since I passed the NREMT, so it is a bit hazy. However, I think it took about 2 weeks for the package to reach me, because I remember the envelope said something along the lines of, "Official Document do not bend", and of course the idiot mail man bent it in the mail box, lol.


----------



## Fox (May 12, 2010)

medicRob said:


> Call up the DMV and tell them that you are an EMT and that you need to test for your F Endorsement. All you will be doing is taking the written test you took when you got your driver's license.
> 
> Use this practice test to study, the questions are almost identical:
> http://www.tennesseeanytime.org/dlpractice/
> ...



In my area we have to keep EVOC and Vanessa K. Free once a year or if we wreck it can be criminal charges and we can be sued for not carrying the VKF card.  So everyone around here requires it. I didn't mind it, I really enjoyed it, but to do it yearly... ugh.

Do you have to pay? DMV told me no when I got my new license (it expired), but the website says $4.50. 

I want to work for Sullivan, Hawkins, Carter, or Washington. I'm really aiming for Carter currently.


----------



## Fox (May 12, 2010)

emt.dave said:


> 70 questions. passed.
> 
> how soon until I get the sweet package of stuff in the mail?



On the NREMT website it told me that I'd be receiving mine within the next 3 business days.


----------



## medicRob (May 12, 2010)

Fox said:


> In my area we have to keep EVOC and Vanessa K. Free once a year or if we wreck it can be criminal charges and we can be sued for not carrying the VKF card.  So everyone around here requires it. I didn't mind it, I really enjoyed it, but to do it yearly... ugh.
> 
> Do you have to pay? DMV told me no when I got my new license (it expired), but the website says $4.50.
> 
> I want to work for Sullivan, Hawkins, Carter, or Washington. I'm really aiming for Carter currently.



I took Vanessa K Free, and EVOC but neither one gave me a card, lol. I feel jipped! Anyways, the only thing they charge you at the DMV is like $10 for the endorsement test. That's about it.


----------



## rcEMT (May 12, 2010)

*passed*

71 and passed though I didn't know if I passed until I got the results.


----------



## Fox (May 13, 2010)

medicRob said:


> I took Vanessa K Free, and EVOC but neither one gave me a card, lol. I feel jipped! Anyways, the only thing they charge you at the DMV is like $10 for the endorsement test. That's about it.



It's probably on file for you though! So you're safe. Thanks for the link, I'm going to look into changing it today.


----------



## medicRob (May 13, 2010)

Fox said:


> It's probably on file for you though! So you're safe. Thanks for the link, I'm going to look into changing it today.



Yeah, state of TN keeps them on file organized by license #. I did them a little backwards, I had part 3 first, then 1, then 2.


----------



## kpuente (May 13, 2010)

Test stopped at question 70. Took it this afternoon. Hopefully I passed.


----------



## MDA (May 14, 2010)

Worked in EMS in early 07.
NR/State certifications lapsed in 09.
Completed a refresher + CE units, brushed up here and there.

Took the NREMT 5/14/10 @ 8a.m. (pst).
Got results by 11:30a.m. (pst).
68 questions passed.

B)


----------



## levenhopper (May 14, 2010)

I took my exam at 9:30AM today...ended after 92 questions.  I was sure I failed.  But I found out today at 3:00PM that I passed!!! 

I had a ton of OB-GYN issues, and a ton of CHF questions (right sided vs. left sided failure).  

Now I just gotta get through my practicals tomorrow AM.


----------



## emt.dave (May 15, 2010)

emt.dave said:


> 70 questions. passed.
> 
> how soon until I get the sweet package of stuff in the mail?



passed Tuesday and got the package in the mail Friday.  It felt so awesome to open it.  I'm so excited to get my EMS career rolling.


----------



## levenhopper (May 15, 2010)

levenhopper said:


> Now I just gotta get through my practicals tomorrow AM.



Passed!  Had to repeat static cardiology, but got it easily on my second attempt!


----------



## Fox (May 17, 2010)

emt.dave said:


> passed Tuesday and got the package in the mail Friday.  It felt so awesome to open it.  I'm so excited to get my EMS career rolling.



I got that and my ITLS card on the same day, it was like a double treat. lol ^_^


----------



## Nickb (May 17, 2010)

81 passed


----------



## Focallength (May 17, 2010)

70 passed took less than 30 minutes, got my results within 4 hours


----------



## clibb (May 21, 2010)

I think mine stopped at 72 and I passed.


----------



## ella_minnow_pea (May 21, 2010)

70 and I passed ~~YAY~~


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 21, 2010)

126-Passed


----------



## Bodezafa (May 24, 2010)

76 passed^_^


----------



## Sodapop (May 24, 2010)

Took the test on Saturday and stopped after 69 questions.  I figured that was a great number........Test was really easy so I was not worried about it and got passed results online today


----------



## emdub (May 24, 2010)

Basic, 74, passed.


----------



## medicRob (May 24, 2010)

93 questions, passed! Now officially an NREMT-P. Now to just wait on the state to process my license.


----------



## Fox (May 24, 2010)

medicRob said:


> 93 questions, passed! Now officially an NREMT-P. Now to just wait on the state to process my license.



Yay! Congrats!


----------



## nuneyah (May 25, 2010)

Took NREMT-I/85.  I was cut-off a little after 110 questions and passed.  I did NOT end on a particularly difficult set of questions so I was really worried that I failed, and I was asked two or three questions twice basically.

Also, I think it's worth it to note that the results are given at 8:00 AM Central time, so that's why some people have gotten their scores at 6 AM and others at 9, like me.  That was another reason I thought I failed, not getting my results at 8.


----------



## mcdonl (May 25, 2010)

*Not feeling good at all...*

Wow, adaptive testing? My understanding was the questions would start easy, then get harder... drop back down when you got some wrong and then get harder again.

By my 5th question I was like WTF is that? They got hard, and never got easier.

I have answered literally thousands of questions... and out of the 70 I was asked, I bet you I have seen 10 of them.

Not feeling good at all... :sad:


----------



## Salvaged (May 26, 2010)

*Waiting.....*

Took my EMT-B test yesterday at 1:00pm had 70 questions... still waiting for the results......:wacko:


----------



## mcdonl (May 26, 2010)

Salvaged said:


> Took my EMT-B test yesterday at 1:00pm had 70 questions... still waiting for the results......:wacko:



I finished my test at 9:00 yesterday morning with about as many questions and I PASSED!!


----------



## farmallm (May 27, 2010)

72 and passed


----------



## Salvaged (May 27, 2010)

*Passed*

Well took my test at 1:00pm on the 25th and found out the next morning at 7:30am I PASSED 
@Mcdonl & Farmallm Congrats!!
Another student from my class went and took the test with me on the same day she also got 70 questions and too passed....


----------



## ghostrider (May 27, 2010)

67 Passed


----------



## Braemcmullin (May 30, 2010)

Took my emt-b on sat at noon.  Ended on question 70-73.  Had to wait all day yesterday, all day today, and all day tomorrow(memorial day) to get my results on tuesday.  Worst anxiety ever.


----------



## Aprz (May 31, 2010)

I just scheduled my test to be on Wednesday June 2nd at 11:45 AM. I can't wait!


----------



## mcdonl (May 31, 2010)

Braemcmullin said:


> Took my emt-b on sat at noon.  Ended on question 70-73.  Had to wait all day yesterday, all day today, and all day tomorrow(memorial day) to get my results on tuesday.  Worst anxiety ever.



I was lucky... I went from practicals to NR-EMT in less then 48 hours... not much time to sweat it. Good luck!

I hate this part, waiting for my damned state to send me license!! Friday was a shutdown day and today is a holiday. Ugh!


----------



## Aprz (Jun 1, 2010)

How long does it take for them to send it? 2 business days or something?


----------



## Fox (Jun 1, 2010)

Aprz said:


> How long does it take for them to send it? 2 business days or something?



3 business days. Usually. I tested Monday and got it Thursday. My friend tested Wednesday and got it Saturday. Another friend tested Wednesday, got their results Friday and got their packet Tuesday.

So it will vary, but generally within 3.


----------



## Nelg (Jun 1, 2010)

Somewhere in the ballpark around 70 today and really, really sweating my results...


----------



## Fox (Jun 1, 2010)

Nelg said:


> Somewhere in the ballpark around 70 today and really, really sweating my results...



lower the number and harder the test is usually a pass. don't sweat it.


----------



## Nelg (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, but I'm impaitent. I was all posed for another question (were getting fairly hard I'll admit) and then "BAM! Thank you for completing blah blah test on June 1."

I put up with downtown Memphis driving for what took me about 45 minutes to take... lol


----------



## Fox (Jun 1, 2010)

Nelg said:


> Yeah, but I'm impaitent. I was all posed for another question (were getting fairly hard I'll admit) and then "BAM! Thank you for completing blah blah test on June 1."
> 
> I put up with downtown Memphis driving for what took me about 45 minutes to take... lol



Haha, trust me, you'll be fine. You're kinda suppose to feel like you failed. 

And ew, memphis!

If you're from TN (you said memphis), just remember, we learn more than what's on a basic's test and only test for basic. You got it nailed.


----------



## medic417 (Jun 1, 2010)

Fox said:


> Haha, trust me, you'll be fine. You're kinda suppose to feel like you failed.
> 
> And ew, memphis!
> 
> If you're from TN (you said memphis), just remember, we learn more than what's on a basic's test and only test for basic. You got it nailed.



That or they really messed up.    Sorry just messing with you.  Sounds like another basic is about to be in the work force.


----------



## Nelg (Jun 1, 2010)

Fox said:


> Haha, trust me, you'll be fine. You're kinda suppose to feel like you failed.
> 
> And ew, memphis!
> 
> If you're from TN (you said memphis), just remember, we learn more than what's on a basic's test and only test for basic. You got it nailed.




I'm accutally from across the river in Jonesboro, Ar. From what I read and gathered, it's how we where taught as well. Just funny thing about Arkansas is they teach via the National yet don't recognize it from what I gathered. At least on the basic level. Still have to challenge the states practacles.

I just have bad memories of Memphis, but it was the earliest and closest test for me here even though I don't exacalty plan to work in either state.

And yeah, another basic about to enter the work force. I'm excited, and know one thing: I don't know jack lol. I'm always reading up though and wanting to learn more


----------



## Nelg (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, just got my results in... and failed it... Not been feeling well since I read that online... 

Got more, yeah, just my first one, but just can't help but feel all the prepwork was for nothing...


----------



## Aprz (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm eager to find out how well I did. I was kind of hoping to end around 70-90 questions, but I didn't so now I am less confident on whether I passed or not. I ended between 110-120, but I wasn't really paying attention on what number question it was. Kind of got me by surprise when it was like "You're done!"... well, it didn't say it exactly that, but y'all know.

To check if you pass or fail, you just look on the NREMT website under "check my application status", right? I am gonna be looking there for the next couple of days.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 3, 2010)

Hurray, I passed first try. ^_^ EMT-b by the way.


----------



## mcdonl (Jun 3, 2010)

Aprz said:


> Hurray, I passed first try. ^_^ EMT-b by the way.



Congrats!! It is a good feeling huh?


----------



## Motojunkie (Jun 4, 2010)

70 passed


----------



## Cancooler (Jun 4, 2010)

T-miuns 2.5 hrs til test time. Starting to get a little nervous. Starting to confuse facts in my head and second guess myself. we'll see what happens. Wish me luck..


----------



## red_head (Jun 4, 2010)

Nelg said:


> Well, just got my results in... and failed it... Not been feeling well since I read that online...
> 
> Got more, yeah, just my first one, but just can't help but feel all the prepwork was for nothing...



I'm sorry to hear that you failed. On the bright side, you'll make sure you are far more prepared for your second shot.

I've been an MA certified EMT since December, but taking my first stab at the NREMT exam next Tuesday.

As another thing to hopefully cheer you up, I'm new here, but so far you're my favorite person simply because you're reppin' Firefly. I have knit Jayne hats for all of my friends.


----------



## Nelg (Jun 4, 2010)

Cancooler said:


> T-miuns 2.5 hrs til test time. Starting to get a little nervous. Starting to confuse facts in my head and second guess myself. we'll see what happens. Wish me luck..




Yeah, careful with that. I think that's what messed me up. The more I think, the more I know I second guessed everything and changed up every question I already answered. I was worried about the time limit but the 2 hours is plenty of time. 

Just have to keep telling myself that when i take my 2nd attempt. Because I don't want to give Pearson any more money lol


----------



## Nelg (Jun 4, 2010)

red_head said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you failed. On the bright side, you'll make sure you are far more prepared for your second shot.
> 
> I've been an MA certified EMT since December, but taking my first stab at the NREMT exam next Tuesday.
> 
> As another thing to hopefully cheer you up, I'm new here, but so far you're my favorite person simply because you're reppin' Firefly. I have knit Jayne hats for all of my friends.





HAH! I knew someone would catch that eventually. My girlfriend says I remind her of Mal more, but I like Jayne Cobb quite a lot. They balance each other out quite a lot. 

And I want one of his hats, but making due with this frog green beanie with frog eyes on it my girlfriend had won at an anime convention. It's quite intresting, and well worth the weird looks on the days I take it out


----------



## red_head (Jun 4, 2010)

Maybe when you pass on your second try I will knit you one as a celebratory gift.


----------



## isaacf (Jun 4, 2010)

took is yesterday at 3:00 pm looked online today and i passed. first try stopped at 70 B):beerchug:   oh emt-b by the way


----------



## Fox800 (Jun 4, 2010)

NREMT-Paramedic. 80 questions, passed.


----------



## Yenko24 (Jun 4, 2010)

First computerized EMT-B attempt, 70 questions, passed in about in a hour. That felt like the longest 45 minute ride home of my life.


----------



## Cancooler (Jun 4, 2010)

86 questions in just over an hour. find out soon. crossing my fingers...


----------



## EMSLaw (Jun 4, 2010)

I-85.  85ish questions.  Green flag.  Have to call my instructor and tell him they actually had a question involving Torr.  ;p


----------



## Aprz (Jun 5, 2010)

mcdonl said:


> Congrats!! It is a good feeling huh?


Yeh, it's a huge accomplishment for me.  I can't wait to get the hard copy of the results in the mail so I can submit an application to the county so I can have a license to practice.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 5, 2010)

Fox800 said:


> NREMT-Paramedic. 80 questions, passed.



Congrats.........


----------



## thedawg6 (Jun 5, 2010)

took mine a couple of weeks ago. took me about 30 mins stopped around 85 and passed.


----------



## Nelg (Jun 6, 2010)

red_head said:


> Maybe when you pass on your second try I will knit you one as a celebratory gift.



Ohh lol. Sounds like a plan  Incentive there me thinks


----------



## Cancooler (Jun 7, 2010)

Took my test on friday. 86 questions in just over an hour. I did not do good. I think I heard laughing when I logged onto the web site to check my score. With results like this I should not even look at the squad house much less touch a patient. try again in a month.:sad:


----------



## mcdonl (Jun 7, 2010)

Cancooler said:


> Took my test on friday. 86 questions in just over an hour. I did not do good. I think I heard laughing when I logged onto the web site to check my score. With results like this I should not even look at the squad house much less touch a patient. try again in a month.:sad:




Did you GET your results yet or are you speculating? I was ready to kill myself. FOX from TN talked me down from the ledge, and I found out I passed.


----------



## Nelg (Jun 7, 2010)

Sounds like me. I think I just went in with the "All or nothing" attitude and was over thinking. I had talked to my girlfriend on the phone the day before and she had to talk me down from having a nervous breakdown then because of how much the test ment to me. Failing it the first time was like getting hit in the chest, abdomen and genitals with a wrecking ball. 

And yet she talked me down again later that day. Really helped being brought back to a level playing field, knowing that, why yes, I didn't pass it the first time, that I have a few more attempts and that it just requires more mental prepwork. I've just decided to NOT go into that testing facility this time with the "but what if I fail" notion and just go in with an "what ever happens happens" but positive outlook. 

Your own mind can be your own worst enemy. I've learned that already.


----------



## tlcmagic (Jun 7, 2010)

Mine stopped at 72 - and I passed!!!  Just got the results today!!!


----------



## mcdonl (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe I have a crush on her. She is cute. :blush:

Also, I was upset that the NR EMT does not give out grades. Even though I passed, I think it would have been valuable to know what/where I did not do as well.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jun 7, 2010)

nremt-b, took it on friday @5pm just got my results today... && i passed 

it stopped at 120 & it took me about 1hr to do


----------



## Aprz (Jun 7, 2010)

Got my card, patch, and cert. in today.







Mail came in too late for me to go to my county to get a license to practice from the State so I'll set that up tomorrow. Do this quick.


----------



## GhostEMT627 (Jun 8, 2010)

NREMT-B stopped me at 113 questions  at about 1 hour in and I passed. ^_^


----------



## red_head (Jun 8, 2010)

Taking the exam tomorrow:unsure:

Wish me luck:blush:

No, actually.. don't wish me luck. Since it has nothing to do with luck and everything to do with knowledge/skill


----------



## Nelg (Jun 8, 2010)

You got it Red Head 

Taking mine again sometime after the 16th. Studying like crazy after my move here this weekend.


----------



## galadriel (Jun 8, 2010)

*NREMT where test stopped; p/fail?*

I took the exam just this last week. It stopped after  70 questions and I left, feeling unsure of how I did. I was prepared for it to take the entire two hours. I passed; in fact most of our 30 graduates have passed the first time so far. (Baldy View ROP EMT program, Ontario, California. BEST experience! I really recommend it.)


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jun 9, 2010)

galadriel said:


> I took the exam just this last week. It stopped after  70 questions and I left, feeling unsure of how I did. I was prepared for it to take the entire two hours. I passed; in fact most of our 30 graduates have passed the first time so far. (Baldy View ROP EMT program, Ontario, California. BEST experience! I really recommend it.)




I hate that feeling of uncertainty. Its like wait I know my abcs and what to do etc, but why do I feel like I answered the ques wrong? 

well I had a 98-99% avg in my class and really knew my stuff . Thank god I passed but I wish tests like that wouldn't leave u feeling so "uncertain"


----------



## ihalterman (Jun 9, 2010)

My test is tomorrow. June 10th 2010.  I am studying OB, Cardiac, Airway, Assesment, Baseline vitals, and Ambulance operation. 

My school has a 94% first time pass rate for the NREMT, I don't plan on devreasing that number.

I'll post more after I get my score.


----------



## red_head (Jun 10, 2010)

Took it at 2:45 pm yesterday. Test stopped at 70 questions after 45 minutes.

I had a love/hate relationship with it. I hate the way it's formatted to basically MAKE you feel like you have no idea what you're doing. I had the highest grade in my class last summer and passed my state certification exam with no problems whatsoever. I know the material down the the littlest details, and yet, due to the way the questions and answers are formatted, I almost never knew with any degree of certainty that I got an answer right. Out of all 70 questions, there were maybe 6 that were 'cut-and-dried' where I knew without any shadow of a doubt that I answered them correctly.

Like many of you said, I left very unsure of how I did. I hated that feeling, but I respect it completely. This is often how we're going to feel in the field. In real life situations, you rarely can do something 'by the textbook'. There are a lot of grey areas, and in many situations we're going to be left unsure.

Another thing is that I was asked the same question twice, just worded differently on two different occasions.. I was like, well, I sure hope I answered it correctly the first time or else that's 4 wrong answers...


Anyhow, I logged onto the NREMT website this morning and... I passed!

:beerchug:


----------



## medicRob (Jun 10, 2010)

red_head said:


> Took it at 2:45 pm yesterday. Test stopped at 70 questions after 45 minutes.
> 
> I had a love/hate relationship with it. I hate the way it's formatted to basically MAKE you feel like you have no idea what you're doing. I had the highest grade in my class last summer and passed my state certification exam with no problems whatsoever. I know the material down the the littlest details, and yet, due to the way the questions and answers are formatted, I almost never knew with any degree of certainty that I got an answer right. Out of all 70 questions, there were maybe 6 that were 'cut-and-dried' where I knew without any shadow of a doubt that I answered them correctly.
> 
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## MCROP (Jun 10, 2010)

72 and passed! I thought failed too


----------



## ihalterman (Jun 10, 2010)

65 question 35 min.  I'll know in the morning if I passed.


----------



## ihalterman (Jun 11, 2010)

65 questions 35 min   Passed!!!


----------



## EMTJay (Jun 14, 2010)

Took the test on friday, stopped at 110+ questions.  Found out this morning I passed


----------



## plamlfc (Jun 14, 2010)

EMT-B, 65-70 questions, passed.

DO NOT take it on a Friday if you care about any sleep at all during the weekend.


----------



## EMTJay (Jun 14, 2010)

plamlfc said:


> EMT-B, 65-70 questions, passed.
> 
> DO NOT take it on a Friday if you care about any sleep at all during the weekend.



yup don't take it on friday


----------



## Aprz (Jun 15, 2010)

I recommend taking it on Tuesday so you get the patch, card, and cert on Friday instead of waiting until Monday to get it. It's 1st class mail that takes 3 business days to get to you. I had to wait the whole weekend for it just because I decided to take it on Wednesday instead.. and then it kind of suck to try to figure out how to get my State cert. Still waiting for it, but it's only been five days (would got it done two days earlier if little brother didn't take my mail from the NREMT and the local EMS agency website was up to do on location and phone numbers to find it).


----------



## Xenogy (Jun 15, 2010)

Took it 6/14/10 - 120 questions - Passed


----------



## rjbaker06 (Jun 15, 2010)

*I Passed 70 Questions!*

I was so stressed. The test wasnt even that hard after using jb test prep I quizzed my self on about 800 questions of jb prep for a week prior. The test was cake! I'm so excited. Now I only have to county cert and I'm on my was to work! ya!B)


----------



## MadysonEMT-I (Jun 16, 2010)

Basic: 71, 46 minutes. Pass.

Intermediate: 74, 38 minutes. Pass


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jun 16, 2010)

EMTJay said:


> yup don't take it on friday



One of my instructors took the test on a Friday and said he spent all weekend in bed acting like a kid on Christmas Eve... "maybe if I just sleep, it"ll get here faster!"


----------



## Vinceh (Jun 16, 2010)

Question #69.  Passed!!!


----------



## CTRIMMER (Jun 16, 2010)

*test ended on*

my test ended on question 91 and i passed


----------



## Paladin78 (Jun 16, 2010)

91 and passed


----------



## bosox (Jun 17, 2010)

NREMT-P...80 Questions...approx. 25-30mins...Passed


----------



## reese919 (Jun 18, 2010)

EMT-I.  86 questions. Passed.  

As a side note, Right before my final question showed up, the cursor turned to an hourglass for about 7-8 seconds.  It hadn't done that at all during any of the other questions.  I wonder if it was simply coincidence or if it was prepping to shut the test down.  Hmmmm...


----------



## xxdavis06xx (Jun 18, 2010)

68 questions and passed first try EMT-B


----------



## Pnut (Jun 18, 2010)

70 questions passed

Well over a year after the class ended too, just studied hard via
JB test prep, an arco study guide, and the school book/study guide


----------



## Silence (Jun 18, 2010)

121 questions, passed. had me pretty nervous gotta admit.


----------



## kittaypie (Jun 18, 2010)

paramedic nremt- stopped on 82 and passed.


----------



## alyssa_ (Jun 19, 2010)

First attempt. 70 questions, give or take a few.

Passed.


----------



## adamf11 (Jun 19, 2010)

Just took it at 8am this morning. Stopped at exactly 70 questions and I am pretty sure I got the last question wrong and I know I got a few wrong I looked up later. I know I did get a lot right though too. I went through every page on this thread and everybody who stopped at 70 even passed, and those in the 72-78 range it was more of a toss up. I am optimistic. Also the test proctor said I would get the results later on tonight or tomorrow, but all of you are saying they are closed till Monday! ugh.


----------



## adamf11 (Jun 21, 2010)

adamf11 said:


> Just took it at 8am this morning. Stopped at exactly 70 questions and I am pretty sure I got the last question wrong and I know I got a few wrong I looked up later. I know I did get a lot right though too. I went through every page on this thread and everybody who stopped at 70 even passed, and those in the 72-78 range it was more of a toss up. I am optimistic. Also the test proctor said I would get the results later on tonight or tomorrow, but all of you are saying they are closed till Monday! ugh.




Passed! 70 questions.


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 21, 2010)

adamf11 said:


> Passed! 70 questions.



Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 21, 2010)

reese919 said:


> EMT-I.  86 questions. Passed.
> 
> As a side note, Right before my final question showed up, the cursor turned to an hourglass for about 7-8 seconds.  It hadn't done that at all during any of the other questions.  I wonder if it was simply coincidence or if it was prepping to shut the test down.  Hmmmm...




they are 150 questions now days


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 21, 2010)

bosox said:


> NREMT-P...80 Questions...approx. 25-30mins...Passed



NREMT P is 150 questions 25-30 minutes........


----------



## Tara_SacCA (Jun 21, 2010)

took test friday night (DONT DO THAT...You kill yourself wondering all weekend!) Looked up my test results this morning.

I passed!!!  Stopped between 70-73 YaaaY! 

I left feeling like I totally bombed it too, I was so upset!

And I got the last one right, and I also saw someone say to login to the PearsonVue site to try and schedule another test, it wouldnt let me. So I dont know if there is any truth behind that, maybe there is.


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 21, 2010)

Tara_SacCA said:


> took test friday night (DONT DO THAT...You kill yourself wondering all weekend!) Looked up my test results this morning.
> 
> I passed!!!  Stopped between 70-73 YaaaY!
> 
> ...



Congrats to ya!!!!


----------



## Tara_SacCA (Jun 21, 2010)

1badassEMT-I said:


> Congrats to ya!!!!



Thanks


----------



## big_red_beard1 (Jun 21, 2010)

*121ish questions/Passed*

I think mine ended around 121 (at least that was the last time I kept track of the questions) and I Passed....


----------



## Aprz (Jun 22, 2010)

> The exam will end at the point when there is a 95% certainty that the candidate's true ability is above or below the passing standard.(source)


So for those of us who answered more questions and passed, does that mean we were answering more questions wrong than those who passed with 70?  I feel dumb.


----------



## Tara_SacCA (Jun 22, 2010)

Aprz said:


> So for those of us who answered more questions and passed, does that mean we were answering more questions wrong than those who passed with 70?  I feel dumb.



Dont feel dumb...you passed right???!!!!  If you answered 15 questions or 120 questions passing is passing!! Be Proud!!


----------



## Nickle (Jun 22, 2010)

Intermediate/85.

96 questions, passed, first attempt.
Took it on a Thursday and was worried I wouldn't get my results before I left for vacation on Friday but I did so that salvaged that trip, as I could relax.


----------



## HuiNeng (Jun 22, 2010)

*70, passed*

One question appeared twice. Spent 33 minutes taking the exam.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 23, 2010)

Tara_SacCA said:


> Dont feel dumb...you passed right???!!!!  If you answered 15 questions or 120 questions passing is passing!! Be Proud!!


Proud of passing, but not proud of passing with such a high number, which I believe would mean I answered more things wrong before it determined I was above passing standards.

Anyhow I finally got my state cert today. Now I just need to get FEMA (NIMS and ICS), ADL, and some supplemental courses such as Hazmat out of the way. One of my instructors supposedly is gonna allow me to shadow him at Great America, but he wanted me to get my state cert first after I called him regarding it. Now that I got it, he hasn't been picking up his phone or called me back. Hopefully he isn't backing out of that idea because I was really looking forward to it. A couple of months before I am 21, which is what most ambulance companies in my area want for insurance purposes so hopefully this Great America thing can give me a bit more experience before hand and also it's emergency (things like heat exhaustion at a theme park) rather than IFT.. I do look forward to IFT time though and working in on an ambulance... it's surprising that people don't actually go for IFT jobs around here from what I can see because there are several mainly-IFT ambulance companies that are hiring, but EMTs I've talked with haven't been biting because they want to work for AMR (they hold the contract for most of the counties around here) and soon to be Paramedic Plus in Alco.


----------



## Silence (Jun 24, 2010)

hey aprz, what training program did you go through? i went through SJCC and like 3 of the instructors were working at great america.


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 24, 2010)

Nickle said:


> Intermediate/85.
> 
> 96 questions, passed, first attempt.
> Took it on a Thursday and was worried I wouldn't get my results before I left for vacation on Friday but I did so that salvaged that trip, as I could relax.



Congrats!


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 24, 2010)

big_red_beard1 said:


> I think mine ended around 121 (at least that was the last time I kept track of the questions) and I Passed....



Congrats!


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 24, 2010)

Aprz said:


> So for those of us who answered more questions and passed, does that mean we were answering more questions wrong than those who passed with 70?  I feel dumb.



Passed with 70 or 121 at the end of the day makes you a what a ::::::EMT::::::


----------



## BearChicago (Jun 24, 2010)

I think mine ended at 78 and I passed.  I was sure I failed.  That test has a way of magnifying what's hard so much that you forget about all of the questions you knew you answered correctly.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 25, 2010)

Silence said:


> hey aprz, what training program did you go through? i went through SJCC and like 3 of the instructors were working at great america.


I also went through SJCC and I am talking about Manny if you remember him. He actually called me up today (hurray!) so it looks like it might be happening, but not saying it will. You're the second guy that I know of to come through EMTLife and also gone through SJCC. If you came from the (I think it was the) Fall 2010 with the class that had 7 people pass (or something ridiculous), I got to meet Randy through EMTLife. Chris and Mia were in my class (that would be cool if you did). Randy got a job at Royal Ambulance recently. I also know Filbert, but I don't know what class he was in, if you happen to know him. We took Clinical Tech together.

Heh, I realized a little bit late that SCC EMS Agency sent me the cert of another EMT also by mistake. I got my cert, but I got somebody else cert too. Gonna drive there this morning to return it to them. Hopefully he isn't as anxious as I was to get my cert from the state/county. What's up with SCC EMS Agency? Outdated location (it has both Lenzen and Bascom location kind of mix and match everywhere on the county site), and they sent my cert one day after it was supposedly issued. Now I got somebody else cert (but mine also thankfully). What's next? 

Oh dang, I just looked back a couple of pages to see that you recently passed the NREMT yourself. Have you gotten your state cert yet? Info on the website is outdate (well, parts of it... It's not 645 South Bascom, it's 976 Lenzen Suite 1200 (walk to 1300, make a left, enter door, first room to the right). You and I could've been the same class! Chances are that if you were in my class you probably hated me though. Not too much people liked me. I started off on the wrong foot kind of being too open and loud in the beginning and slowly got quiet near the end. I was told by three different students that they wanted to punch me in the face, which is what gives me the hint that they didn't like me, and every mistake I made people rolled their eyes and made sarcastic comments (oh well). :x I took the Fri/Sat class with Tim. My name is Andrew (I sat next to a bigger loud mouth, but more funny, Ken in the back of the class on the left portion of the class if you're facing the white board). I live in Hayward in Alco, but I decided to get certified with SCC since I took the class down there, know more people down there, and really liked it better down there than Alco (I also was going to Chabot's EMT program in parallel just for kicks).


----------



## Aprz (Jun 25, 2010)

Funny thing is that even when you pay for the state/county cert, they give you a receipt with all of the county's old info on it.







Sorry, censored some info cause I don't want to give out info on my full exact name and stuff like that (was even scared that numbers could point to exactly who I am). You know? Good practice not to do that kind of stuff on the Internet. I don't mind saying my first name, vaguely where I live, and stuff like that though.


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 25, 2010)

Aprz said:


> Funny thing is that even when you pay for the state/county cert, they give you a receipt with all of the county's old info on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny.... somebody in IT maybe forgot they moved.


----------



## medicRob (Jun 25, 2010)

Aprz said:


> Funny thing is that even when you pay for the state/county cert, they give you a receipt with all of the county's old info on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My state never sent me a receipt that I remember. I feel so jipped! At least you got one with the wrong address, I didnt get one at all!


----------



## Aprz (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, I live in county and I hear it's pretty different down here from what you guys got. I went to my local EMS agency (well, not local one, but still close by), walked in, paid for it, they gave me that receipt.  I wish they would've allowed me to pick it up though cause they sent it from that very spot (the lady I spoke with personally sent it herself) and it took 3 business days for it to get to me.. I was a little mad that it was sent on the 18th when it was issued the 17th, but only a couple of days now and it's the pass. I got it now.


----------



## esmcdowell (Jun 28, 2010)

85 questions and passed.


----------



## EMTfromSanJac (Jun 30, 2010)

120 Questions and Passed!


----------



## anna (Jul 1, 2010)

It stopped me at like 80-something and I passed.


----------



## akrall83 (Jul 1, 2010)

70 and I passed.


----------



## CA_EMT (Jul 1, 2010)

Passed with around 70


----------



## JD. (Jul 2, 2010)

1st time it stopped at 70 something and I didn't pass.
2nd time 120 questions and 2 hrs of testing and I passed! :wub:


----------



## Joe (Jul 3, 2010)

127 passed first attempt. although i think i just skimmed in.


----------



## Roam (Jul 3, 2010)

68 and passed NREMT-B


----------



## AngelEyes (Jul 5, 2010)

Stopped at 73...Passed


----------



## strangerdude88 (Jul 5, 2010)

120 and failed:sad:


----------



## Malissa (Jul 6, 2010)

Took my test on friday morning. Kicked off on question # 71. Finally found out today after the really long 3 day weekend that I passed.


----------



## DrakeZ07 (Jul 6, 2010)

89 questions; 20 minutes. Failed, with all but cardiology being below passing.

Funny thing though, I finished my EMT-B training at the top of my class.


----------



## Joe (Jul 6, 2010)

DrakeZ07 said:


> 89 questions; 20 minutes. Failed, with all but cardiology being below passing.
> 
> Funny thing though, I finished my EMT-B training at the top of my class.



yea im the first one out of my class in May to pass the nremt. passed on 1st attempt. its almost like the tests we took in class had no bearing on preparing us for the nremt. instead of just reading the questions, put your self on the scene. now im sure i jsut barely managed to pass(over 100 questions) but a pass is a pass. also if you have an iphone theres an app that helped me alot. its called 911 toolkit. its like 7 bucks or so but it gives you scenerio based questions. also the NREMT study guide. i think you can get that on amazon.

good luck and hope you pass it soon!


----------



## MisterMidas (Jul 6, 2010)

EMT-B
1st attempt -120 questions, failed (obviously)
2nd attempt - 70 questions, passed....but wasnt totally confident that I had passed when I left.

Cant tell you how happy I was when I found out that I passed it though, felt like a 1000lb gorilla was on my back before, and I sent his butt back to the zoo!  My test was mostly knowing ABC's, assesment steps especially for AED, trauma and medical, and knowing baseline vitals for children, infants and adults.  With a little bit of medical scenarios thrown in also.  I used a great site to help me with tons of practice questions everyday the 2nd time around, which if I had known of the 1st time, it woulda saved me $70. The site is http://www.emt-national-training.com/ for anybody interested.  I knew that I knew my stuff the 2nd time around, but I guess human nature is to doubt yourself, especially with the way this test is made to progressively get harder if u answer correctly.  But some of those questions, I was looking at like :wacko:.  I remember one question that asked me something about a guy being stranded on a high inclined hill and what type of rescue technique to use.  I was like, "What in the world is this???"  It also asked me 2 different questions twice, not rephrased how some people here have said, but the EXACT same question.  I dont know if that means you got it wrong the 1st time and its givng you another opportunity or what. But both questions I answered the same since my answer for both, even after going over it thoroughly seemed like the most logical choice.

One thing that I was dissapointed I didnt see on the test was any GCS or APGAR questions!  I know GCS and APGAR better than any doctor alive right about now I studied that stuff so much!! Regardless though, the trend I see is basically if you've studied and you get stopped at 70 even, you're set.  I've been through this entire thread and have only seen ONE person who said they got stopped at 70 and failed.  And only 3 people altogether from various websites who say they stopped at 70 even and failed.  Compared to well over 100 that I've seen pass at 70, including myself.  But for people who havent scheduled yet, for your own sanity, DO NOT schedule on a Friday!!  I took my test on July 2nd, and had to wait all weekend, PLUS Monday before I finally found out my results.  I didnt let on to anybody during the holiday, but I was stressing out bigtime behind my holiday smile lol.  Just gives you way more time to think of everything you missed on the test, which is exactly what I did.  I know better for my paramedic test, in about a year or so!


----------



## EMTRylee (Jul 14, 2010)

70 and passed. You for sure feel like you failed but apparently from all the responses here,70 or close to 70 is the magic number.


----------



## Prophet (Jul 15, 2010)

52 passed.


----------



## Ocean711 (Jul 15, 2010)

My test stopped around 70-75 questions (I wasn't paying attention to the question #) and I passed. Good luck to those who need to take it!


----------



## Naota_X (Jul 15, 2010)

mine was 70 and i passed


----------



## mcdonl (Jul 15, 2010)

Prophet said:


> 52 passed.



Wow, that's the lowest I have heard.


----------



## drakester (Jul 15, 2010)

I passed in 87 questions it grades on a curve so it depends on how many you get right or wrong in a row in a way


----------



## MDA (Jul 15, 2010)

drakester said:


> I passed in 87 questions it grades on a curve so it depends on how many you get right or wrong in a row in a way



Um, not really.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Jul 19, 2010)

drakester said:


> I passed in 87 questions it grades on a curve so it depends on how many you get right or wrong in a row in a way



Yea, there is no curve. You either know the material or you don't. You obviously knew enough to pass, but you also don't know how adaptive tests work. Either way, congrats.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 19, 2010)

mcdonl said:


> Wow, that's the lowest I have heard.



And probably not the correct number.


----------



## Yeltnarb (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got done taking my NREMT-I....Think I failed, had 130 questions....What do yall think?


----------



## medic417 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeltnarb said:


> Just got done taking my NREMT-I....Think I failed, had 130 questions....What do yall think?



Don't fret it.  Just relax and enjoy.  You'll know tonight or in the morning.


----------



## SMcMullen (Jul 19, 2010)

*.....*

I took the NREMT in June.  It took my 50 mins, and stopped on 64.  I PASSED!


----------



## Yeltnarb (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow...ok so I remember correctly now...had 134 questions not 130 like I posted yesterday...Looked this morning.....I PASSED!! with 134 questions...


----------



## feldy (Jul 21, 2010)

Took the test yesterday at 5pm and I PASSED. Test stopped at 109 or 110.


----------



## 18G (Jul 22, 2010)

Paramedic level... mine stopped at 78. Pass.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Jul 22, 2010)

Basic- computer shut off at 68 questions and I passed on the first attempt. Can't wait until I get to do it for the Paramedic level:mellow:


----------



## word2yamutha (Jul 22, 2010)

i got 70 and passed


----------



## medic417 (Jul 22, 2010)

Took test at 5pm stopped after 1 question.  Just checked.  I passed.


----------



## AdventEMT (Jul 26, 2010)

*well...dont know if I passed but will soon*

Mine stopped at 70, hopefully I did well


----------



## mike79 (Jul 26, 2010)

Took my test last thursday, exam stopped at 70 and i passed.  
Just wondering for those who just passed the test what is your next step.
Apply for job?
Do some volunteering?
Paramedic school?


----------



## AtlantaFF (Jul 27, 2010)

84 passed


----------



## AtlantaFF (Jul 27, 2010)

AtlantaFF said:


> 84 passed



Sorry Paramedic tested this morning. I'm feeling real real good right about now


----------



## CNAinFL (Jul 28, 2010)

It stopped at 70. I passed. For another girl in my class - it stopped at 135. SHE passed!


----------



## Doc_D (Jul 29, 2010)

62 and i passed, 1st time go


----------



## scems (Jul 29, 2010)

70 and passed. first time. thought i failed. lol


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 29, 2010)

Just took NREMT-P today for the first time.  83 and passed.


----------



## cali4niagirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I took it before in Jan '09  and failed. Retook the class to relearn everything this summer, and had the high score in the class. I hurried up and took the emt-b test Friday July 30 and today am anxiously waiting for an email, something. I felt pretty good about it but wish I could know already. I'm not too sure why I haven't heard something yet. It cut me off at about 60 questions.


----------



## MDA (Aug 2, 2010)

cali4niagirl said:


> I took it before in Jan '09  and failed. Retook the class to relearn everything this summer, and had the high score in the class. I hurried up and took the emt-b test Friday July 30 and today am anxiously waiting for an email, something. I felt pretty good about it but wish I could know already. I'm not too sure why I haven't heard something yet. It cut me off at about 60 questions.




Check the NREMT site.


----------



## cali4niagirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I have, incessantly. :blush:


----------



## MDA (Aug 2, 2010)

cali4niagirl said:


> I have, incessantly. :blush:



Well you're impatient now, wait until you start looking for a job in CA, lol.

What area you from?


----------



## cali4niagirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Southern Ca- high desert. I just have a lot of people rooting for me and so I'm not the only person curious about the results. I'm usually so patient but not with this!


----------



## medic417 (Aug 2, 2010)

cali4niagirl said:


> Southern Ca- high desert. I just have a lot of people rooting for me and so I'm not the only person curious about the results. I'm usually so patient but not with this!



Good news you passed.


----------



## cali4niagirl (Aug 2, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Good news you passed.



Eh??


----------



## Gentner91 (Aug 2, 2010)

cali4niagirl said:


> I hurried up and took the emt-b test Friday July 30 and today am anxiously waiting for an email, something. I felt pretty good about it but wish I could know already. I'm not too sure why I haven't heard something yet. It cut me off at about 60 questions.



Dont worry, Im in the same boat you are. Took mine last Friday as well and still havent heard anything back yet. I got to the 70th or so question before it cut me off and Im not as confident as I was before going into take the exam. Ive used JB Learnings EMTB Exam for the last month, have around 1800+ questions taken on it and I dont think I did as well as I could have.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 2, 2010)

Log into your NREMT.org page and should say passed or failed if you took it Friday.


----------



## Gentner91 (Aug 2, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Log into your NREMT.org page and should say passed or failed if you took it Friday.



Ive checked it at 5 and just now, still nothing. Ive also checked the link below and even that hasnt came up with anything for me, so I guess Ill just have to wait until tomorrow. 

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/verify_cand_status.asp?link=2


----------



## medic417 (Aug 2, 2010)

Maybe on summer vacation.  Unusual that it takes so long.  Of course we used to wait weeks for the answer so a few days should be survivable.


----------



## MediMike (Aug 2, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Maybe on summer vacation.  Unusual that it takes so long.  Of course we used to wait weeks for the answer so a few days should be survivable.



Yeah, but thats because it was pencil and paper. Its a little ridiculous they're making some people wait days at a time when its a computer based exam.  I got mine within 18hrs though, so I'm not complaining


----------



## Paladin78 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm sure there is a high influx of tests being taken currently due to the spring courses having recently been completed.


----------



## smelleecat (Aug 3, 2010)

*emt-b*

i had 74 and passed the first time. anyone use online practice tests?


----------



## cali4niagirl (Aug 3, 2010)

I can breathe again. Passed. :]

Do they just say this for everyone, or should I check with my instructor about why my skills didn't go through? 
"To obtain national registration, it is also necessary to successfully complete a psychomotor (practical) examination."


----------



## Aprz (Aug 3, 2010)

cali4niagirl said:


> I can breathe again. Passed. :]
> 
> Do they just say this for everyone, or should I check with my instructor about why my skills didn't go through?
> "To obtain national registration, it is also necessary to successfully complete a psychomotor (practical) examination."


I think they do that to everyone.


----------



## Gentner91 (Aug 3, 2010)

Just got my results, PASSED!


----------



## MIghtymouse (Aug 3, 2010)

First try, 120 questions and Failed!
Second Try 74 Questions and Passed!

Don't beat your self up this test will mess with your mind. I thought I bombed it. I took it on a Sat and got my results on Tuesday. 

I also got the last question WRONG. I know that bllows some peoples myths out of the water, like my friends told me, just wait for the results.

Good luck to all those who are taking the test and read your book!


----------



## wolfwyndd (Aug 5, 2010)

smelleecat said:


> i had 74 and passed the first time. anyone use online practice tests?



I used:
http://www.emt-national-training.com/
Paid the three month subscription fee since I didn't know how long it would take me to actually get to the test.  Glad I did.  I ended up using a good two months of it.


----------



## medicb (Aug 5, 2010)

I stoped at 70. Where do you go to check your results? Pearson Vue Website or NREMT.org


----------



## Aprz (Aug 6, 2010)

bbartell said:


> I stoped at 70. Where do you go to check your results? Pearson Vue Website or NREMT.org


It's been said before on this same thread, nremt.org under application status.


----------



## earlyriser (Aug 9, 2010)

So....118 Questions and failed. Used JBlearning to study. Im going to continue to use jblearning but is there another highly recommended site that focuses more on facts and material? I believe that jblearning prepared me for the testing format but im looking for something that focused more on the material.


----------



## EMT71155 (Aug 10, 2010)

70 and passed!


----------



## SR17 (Aug 10, 2010)

83 and passed.


----------



## code3emt (Aug 10, 2010)

70 and passed. I used www.emtb.com and JB test prep.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 11, 2010)

Stopped at 71 & passed 1st try


----------



## flannel (Aug 11, 2010)

120 and passed


----------



## gw812 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Stopped at 70...*

We'll see on Monday. I left feeling iffy, but from what everyone says that's a normal phenomenon. I do remember having plenty of complicated questions, so maybe that's a good sign. Guess I just have to anaesthetize with scotch until then.


----------



## strangerdude88 (Aug 13, 2010)

Second time around, got stopped at 70(first time at 120). I left like I did pretty well, we will find out soon.


----------



## strangerdude88 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hell yeah, passed at 70. Second try.


----------



## gw812 (Aug 16, 2010)

Results are in - passed! Hooah!


----------



## thenuke1 (Aug 16, 2010)

i was hoping my first post on here would be on better terms but....

*1st try* shut off at 120 and failed... i was so confused and didn't even know what to think about some of those questions.

*2nd try* stopped at 76 and failed. I was feeling pretty good about it. Not because 70 seems to be the magic number because i honestly felt that 90% of my answers were correct. I even walked out and told the guy monitering the test "i hope this is a good sign" and he replyed " in my experiences it always is" so i got even more pumped ... just checked to today and i didnt pass. Man does this test talk everything out of you. I was SO sure id waked up and see that i passed.

im happy for everyone that found out they passed today.


----------



## strangerdude88 (Aug 16, 2010)

Don't let it get to you, change your study habits, find new tests, and do not take a break until you pass. Good luck man!



thenuke1 said:


> i was hoping my first post on here would be on better terms but....
> 
> *1st try* shut off at 120 and failed... i was so confused and didn't even know what to think about some of those questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## thenuke1 (Aug 16, 2010)

strangerdude88 said:


> Don't let it get to you, change your study habits, find new tests, and do not take a break until you pass. Good luck man!



if you dont mind me asking what did you do to study? i have the Prehospital Emergency Care, 9/E & Emtb.com, and i just downloaded the NHTSA anything you can add ? OH ! i also bought that stupid flash card book ... worthless.


----------



## SR17 (Aug 16, 2010)

thenuke1 said:


> if you dont mind me asking what did you do to study? i have the Prehospital Emergency Care, 9/E & Emtb.com, and i just downloaded the NHTSA anything you can add ? OH ! i also bought that stupid flash card book ... worthless.



I passed after 83 questions and studied Pearson Hall's EMT Achieve, and it was the best I had found out of all the others available. Also, the "green" Brady EMT book is a great text as well.

Good luck man, and like most have said dont give up, this test is possible to pass, trust me.

EDIT: Check this too, I found this thread to be a lot of help - http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=9078


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 16, 2010)

For Paramedic:

135ish and passed.


----------



## smelleecat (Aug 16, 2010)

Ya I used emt-national-training.com too, heard that was the best practice test site. We got together with several friends and only paid $10 each for the three month subscription versus one person paying $60. I highly recommend using emt-national-training.com and average 90's and 100's then take the NREMT. The questions were so vague on the nremt, it was almost as if any one of the answers could have been right.



wolfwyndd said:


> I used:
> http://www.emt-national-training.com/
> Paid the three month subscription fee since I didn't know how long it would take me to actually get to the test.  Glad I did.  I ended up using a good two months of it.


----------



## strangerdude88 (Aug 17, 2010)

I used the Brady Books Emergency Care 11th Edition and the workbook it came with, you can find these two on amazon for about $50-$70, I used the flashcards that I used during school, the book also provided me with online access to practice tests and a cd with more practice tests. When I failed my first test I was able to see what areas I was below passing so I mainly focused on those but you should study all areas. This second time around I didn't even read one chapter. I would take the practice test for each chapter and look up the questions I got wrong, highlight the area, and take the same test the next day. After I had tested in all the chapters I would skim through five chapters a day and read all the highlighted areas to learn the material I was getting wrong. This was one of my few study techniques. Any more questions feel free to pm me. I also know the instructor that teaches the UCLA course and he offers free nremt prep courses, I can give you his email If you want. 



thenuke1 said:


> if you dont mind me asking what did you do to study? i have the Prehospital Emergency Care, 9/E & Emtb.com, and i just downloaded the NHTSA anything you can add ? OH ! i also bought that stupid flash card book ... worthless.


----------



## iamjeff171 (Aug 17, 2010)

80 questions on the paramedic exam. took it at 8am, had the scores by 1pm


----------



## Oiball (Aug 18, 2010)

NREMT-B first attempt, 70 questions and passed.  I didn't purchase any study materials, but I did take several online practice tests listed previously in this thread.  I took the test at 5:00 yesterday and had results by 8:30 this morning.


----------



## Oiball (Aug 18, 2010)

Oiball said:


> NREMT-B first attempt, 70 questions and passed.  I didn't purchase any study materials, but I did take several online practice tests listed previously in this thread.  I took the test at 5:00 yesterday and had results by 8:30 this morning.



OOPS, not this thread--THIS thread http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=11238


----------



## MJordan2121 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Registry*

Paramedic Registry, first attempt, 150 questions on the dot, last one I got correct (which I know does not matter), results in 3 hours, PASSED!!!!:


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Aug 19, 2010)

EMT-I 1st attempt.  Did I think 85-89 questions and passed!

Just have to wait for my practicals (passed) to process and I can get my numbers!


----------



## XSUP3R SNAKEX (Aug 20, 2010)

*I-85*

Intermediate  85  stopped at 85 -87 passed!  The last 10 questions were extremely easy then stopped.


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 21, 2010)

Taking mine this coming Monday, paramedic level.


----------



## AtlantaFF (Aug 22, 2010)

AtlantaEMT said:


> EMT-I 1st attempt.  Did I think 85-89 questions and passed!
> 
> Just have to wait for my practicals (passed) to process and I can get my numbers!



You can jump on state anytime.


----------



## MizRizQuick (Aug 22, 2010)

78 questions on the EMT-B exam - passed!


----------



## gumby4532 (Aug 22, 2010)

I did 120 questions and passed.


----------



## stuck (Aug 22, 2010)

72 passed
easy as cake B)


----------



## purdue1014 (Aug 23, 2010)

70 and passed on Saturday...


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 23, 2010)

106 questions for paramedic and waiting to see.  I feel good but we all know how the tests make you feel.


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 23, 2010)

rhan101277 said:


> 106 questions for paramedic and waiting to see.  I feel good but we all know how the tests make you feel.



PASSED!!!! Now for the practical, these exams always make me nervous.  It definitely was tougher than I thought it would be.


----------



## Mercenary480 (Aug 23, 2010)

78 Questions, Waiting on the results... I was in and out after 34min and the proctors said I was one of the quickest they ever saw in and out... Makes me insanely nervous because I had the same question pop up more than once


----------



## KY_EMT (Aug 24, 2010)

I did 120 questions and passed on the first try, which I am STILL trying to figure out LOL


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 24, 2010)

The exam will test anyone's knowledge level.  I think everyone leaves feeling like that failed, because the test is designed to figure out your maximum ability and if its at or above entry level then you passed.

I wish I could find out where it put me, or find out what I need to work on even though I passed.


----------



## SR17 (Aug 24, 2010)

Is there a reason why they do not give you your final results after you passed?

All I got was a congrats, a letter and card will be mailed to you.

I would have liked to know how well I did.


----------



## KY_EMT (Aug 24, 2010)

I never found out just how well or how badly I did, I just received a letter saying "Congrats, you passed the National Registry." And I had my certificate, too.


----------



## SR17 (Aug 24, 2010)

KY_EMT said:


> I never found out just how well or how badly I did, I just received a letter saying "Congrats, you passed the National Registry." And I had my certificate, too.



Sounds like it spretty standard then.


----------



## KY_EMT (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, I think it is, cause I've had other people tell me that that's what they got, too.  But still, I'd love to know how I placed


----------



## MylesC (Aug 25, 2010)

Took the EMT - B and passed with 69 questions
Roughly 24 minutes
I totally thought I bombed it but here I am now... Certified


----------



## KY_EMT (Aug 25, 2010)

MylesC said:


> Took the EMT - B and passed with 69 questions
> Roughly 24 minutes
> I totally thought I bombed it but here I am now... Certified



Great job


----------



## biolife87 (Aug 25, 2010)

took my emt b test yesterday. 120 questions in and failed. not too bad. got a few above passing to go with some belowe passing


----------



## KY_EMT (Aug 25, 2010)

biolife87 said:


> took my emt b test yesterday. 120 questions in and failed. not too bad. got a few above passing to go with some belowe passing



Better luck next time


----------



## medicwhit (Aug 26, 2010)

First of all I would like to thank everyone for participating in this, it definitely kept me busy this weekend when I was waiting the results of my first time taking the EMT basic National Registry.

It was very hard, I walked out thinking poof* over before I even knew it. I think it's hard because it's testing your full knowledge of the subject. but like everyone else said ABC's! 

106 Questions Pass 

I did use the JB test prep, but I don't think any sort of test prep can really compare to the way the national registry is. It was good at getting me used to how the wording was though.


----------



## RGRTavs (Aug 27, 2010)

EMT-I
124 stop!!!! Now a long miserable wkend to wait and see that I......








Failed?1??
<grimacing through teeth> Hurry up sat and sun.


----------



## shakenblake (Aug 29, 2010)

67 & passed 

Took about 4 weeks to finally get my California State EMT card in the mail though but I finally have it.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 30, 2010)

72 questions : Passed


----------



## RGRTavs (Aug 30, 2010)

RGRTavs said:


> EMT-I
> 124 stop!!!! Now a long miserable wkend to wait and see that I......
> 
> 
> ...



I paaAAASSSSED! Yes!


----------



## RGRTavs (Aug 30, 2010)

100 compressions!! What were you thinkin'. Not 80 not 60. One hundred per minute dag nagget. Stupid brain fart.:lol:


----------



## gicts (Aug 30, 2010)

88 and we'll see. I'm 90% certain I passed, but I'm starting to doubt myself ^_^


----------



## Too Old To Work (Aug 30, 2010)

I had to do the whole thing. Mine was on paper, well actually it was parchment and I used a Quill pen. Hippocrates was the medical director for my paramedic course. 

I passed, but the score was in Roman Numerals and I forget what it was.


----------



## KY_EMT (Aug 30, 2010)

RGRTavs said:


> I paaAAASSSSED! Yes!



Congrats!!! Good for you


----------



## SillyTsh (Aug 31, 2010)

76 passed


----------



## gicts (Aug 31, 2010)

gicts said:


> 88 and we'll see. I'm 90% certain I passed, but I'm starting to doubt myself ^_^





EDIT-WOOOHOOO! Passed!


----------



## Buttermore (Sep 1, 2010)

Took the test today and answered about 118. I'm worried though since it asked alot of the same questions D:


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thats usually a good thing.


----------



## Buttermore (Sep 2, 2010)

Buttermore said:


> Took the test today and answered about 118. I'm worried though since it asked alot of the same questions D:



Well not worried anymore. Passed


----------



## rbromme (Sep 2, 2010)

Took the exam this morning and it stopped at 70.  It asked 2 questions twice which makes me worry.  How can an adaptive test ask the same question twice?


----------



## rbromme (Sep 2, 2010)

rbromme said:


> Took the exam this morning and it stopped at 70.  It asked 2 questions twice which makes me worry.  How can an adaptive test ask the same question twice?



I just found out I passed!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 2, 2010)

rbromme said:


> Took the exam this morning and it stopped at 70.  It asked 2 questions twice which makes me worry.  How can an adaptive test ask the same question twice?



did it have the same answers? i know some test ask questions twice to see if you second guess yourself.  but those are normally on paper test tho


----------



## rbromme (Sep 2, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> did it have the same answers? i know some test ask questions twice to see if you second guess yourself.  but those are normally on paper test tho



Exact same answers even in the same order.  That was what worried me, but the wrong answers were really wrong in my opinion.


----------



## JMFL (Sep 4, 2010)

Stopped at 70 and Failed.  WTF


----------



## sirkhctiw (Sep 10, 2010)

I think it was around 70. Passed


----------



## rjddvm (Sep 10, 2010)

Stopped at 74 or 75--I last looked at 72 and it shut off about a minute after that.

Passed.


----------



## Kidquick (Sep 10, 2010)

Mine stopped at 78. The last question was a large paragraph scenario with a full set of vitals, age, history, presentation, a lot of unnecessary filler. I think it was trying to throw me off one small detail buried in the middle of it: rales bilaterally. The answer was Nitro. I passed. B)


----------



## Kthanid (Sep 12, 2010)

rbromme said:


> Took the exam this morning and it stopped at 70.  It asked 2 questions twice which makes me worry.  How can an adaptive test ask the same question twice?



Because the randomness and adaptiveness of these tests is what makes them a great sell to underfunded orgs who can't afford human testmarking staff.

In short, they stink.

Adaptive tests are actually an ancient 1950's concept where they got a guy in a glass window switching questions on the examinee to determine true ability and IQ etc and the whole thing was found to be crap and time consuming and also risky since they will randomly wipe out around 15-30% of candidates even someone who may know the subject 100%.

Which is why they were largely discarded and the hardcore academic world avoids using them. you can't risk having some guy who has just done 4 years worth of money and hard work learning an entire degree, fail everything on the last day thanks to some lunatic adaptive test.

the reason they are back in fashion again and sold to industries\orgs is computers can now do the adaptive bit at minimal cost- basically almost as cheap as "computer marked multiple choice tests" but have extra marketing frills being "Adaptive" to try and make up for the fact it is still a crap cheapo way to test anything.

You get an adaptive test because your registering org bought from the 2nd lowest bidder, and your money and time committment to the partricular course was seen as acceptably expendable for what they deliver.


----------



## CBadger (Sep 13, 2010)

Stopped at 70. Exam was a lot harder than I thought just because the questions were usually very vague and sometimes none of the answers were ideal so I got confused. Walked out very upset and confused especially because it asked a few questions twice, changed my answer on one of them I believe. Either way, found out this morning that I passed so Im pretty relieved


----------



## MylesC (Sep 13, 2010)

The same thing happened to me actually. I thought I completely bombed it. The questions were so vague and the answers werent that solid either. 
Congrats on passing and the start to a fresh career in EMS!


----------



## CBadger (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you! Im pretty excited about it, especially after running through every possible scenario over the weekend about how the test outcome would pretty much effect my whole life haha. Definitely a relief to finally have everything set. Now if only the State department could hurry up!


----------



## RidinlikeJehu (Sep 14, 2010)

First post. So Hello all!!! Took NREMT this morning. That sucked. Stopped at 70 after some loaded question. Guess we'll see. Sigh....:unsure:


----------



## RidinlikeJehu (Sep 14, 2010)

RidinlikeJehu said:


> First post. So Hello all!!! Took NREMT this morning. That sucked. Stopped at 70 after some loaded question. Guess we'll see. Sigh....:unsure:



Woohoo! NREMT is pretty quick. I passed! Now to find a job.B)


----------



## MassEMT-B (Sep 15, 2010)

Well I just finished and it went to 70 hope I passed.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Sep 16, 2010)

I passed!!!!!


----------



## lampnyter (Sep 16, 2010)

stopped at about 75 and passed!


----------



## biolife87 (Sep 17, 2010)

3 weeks later and I'm back with a vengeance. Took my nremt again yesterday. felt good walking out of it. didnt seem to have the enough questions in certain subjects to meet their percentage remarks. nonetheless. 71 questions and done.  i found out this morning that i passed! wooooo!!!


----------



## NinjaDust (Sep 17, 2010)

What's up everyone!  I'm new to this community and to the profession. I think I just passed the NREMT.  I never received an email from Pearson Vue about my test results.  Though, when I go onto the NREMT site, I have a registry #(starts with a b) and an expiration date.  That does mean I passed, right?  Anyways, I went through 177 Q's and it took an hour and a half.  First try.


----------



## NinjaDust (Sep 17, 2010)

I meant 117 q's


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 17, 2010)

NinjaDust said:


> I have a registry #(starts with a b) and an expiration date.  That does mean I passed, right?



Yes.

Congrats.


----------



## susiegirl07 (Sep 17, 2010)

NREMT-P 150 first time, 80 something second time and finally 72 and a PASS!!!!!!!   What a test and I am sooo relieved that it is behind me now!!!  For all of you that did not pass first time or even second time do NOT give up!!


----------



## CAO (Sep 17, 2010)

Guess I'll join in.

EMT - B.  70 questions.  Passed.

I really don't remember much of the test at all.  I was sick when I took it, and since I didn't want to lose money rescheduling.  About the only thing I do remember is nearly getting kicked out for laughing for a while at a couple of questions.

Too make it worse, after I finished, I realized I couldn't remember much of it at all, and I still had to wait over the weekend for the results.


----------



## jdegrate (Sep 20, 2010)

*Wow!*

EMT-B, stopped me @ 70 questions....passed!


Word of advice, never take the test close to or on the weekend, unless you can overcome the extreme anxiety of waiting for your grade.


----------



## jtb_E10 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Paramedic*

National Registry Paramedic Exam taken today at 1100 hrs, stopped at 82 questions, and just found out 3 hrs later that I passed!


----------



## earlyriser (Sep 27, 2010)

Emt-B...2nd attempt..stopped  somewhere around 105 - 110 not really sure....Does this number indicate anything? Odds i passed? I dont feel to confident.


----------



## CAO (Sep 27, 2010)

Number doesn't matter.

I could be wrong, but I believe the results of the final question is a good indicator.  If you got it right, then you've been put into the "Good Enough" category.  If you got it wrong, then you've run out of second chances throughout the test.


----------



## Spirit (Sep 28, 2010)

I took the nremt-b exam wasnt sure what to expect the first time around but...

first time it stopped at 127 and I failed while the second time it stopped me at 82 and I passed.


----------



## rhan101277 (Sep 28, 2010)

I know someone who took the EMT-B registry and passed on the 6th try.


----------



## CAO (Sep 28, 2010)

I had a couple of classmates who are looking at that refresher course now.  I keep wondering at what point they'll realize that maybe they should start looking for something else.


----------



## twinther (Sep 28, 2010)

70 and Passed!!!!!

I dont understand some people must be just making stuff up that they passed with under 60 the NREMT says there is a min of 60 questions to get the entry-level competence???

What a stress relief!!!!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 28, 2010)

twinther said:


> 70 and Passed!!!!!
> 
> I dont understand some people must be just making stuff up that they passed with under 60 the NREMT says there is a min of 60 questions to get the entry-level competence???
> 
> What a stress relief!!!!



I only got 1 question and passed.  

Most people get excited and actually don't see the last questions number.  They recall just for example that they were at 50 and answered a couple of more so they wrongly assume it ended at 52.  When in fact because of nerves etc they may have really answered another 20 questions.  

Post the NR page link that shows the current minimums.


----------



## earlyriser (Sep 29, 2010)

Just to follow up....I passed!!!!!!!



earlyriser said:


> Emt-B...2nd attempt..stopped  somewhere around 105 - 110 not really sure....Does this number indicate anything? Odds i passed? I dont feel to confident.


----------



## twinther (Sep 29, 2010)

medic417 said:


> I only got 1 question and passed.
> 
> Most people get excited and actually don't see the last questions number.  They recall just for example that they were at 50 and answered a couple of more so they wrongly assume it ended at 52.  When in fact because of nerves etc they may have really answered another 20 questions.



I will look for the link i read, this is another link but not the original i had from NREMT.  http://www.emt-national-training.com/nremt.php  there is no way unless a computer problem that you only anwsered 1 question!! 

that would be saying if everyone got the first question right you pass?!?! 

you are scored in 6 diffrent areas so that must have been one heck of a question.


----------



## Kthanid (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm still lol' ing at all the mystery and explanations and hopes and fears surrounding this thing.

Guys the only methodology to it is it makes the NREMT $70 every time it fails people, and with 6 possible retests they are obviously happy for people to invest in the future of the NREMT as much as they can 

I mean cmon step back and look at these threads.

Can you imagine college students taking finals and having this whole culture of artificial intelligence induced mystery surrounding results.

Its like pack of caveman watching the witchdoctor throw knucklebones in the sand lol


----------



## Cadwell1202 (Oct 8, 2010)

85 and passed


----------



## AugustaEMT (Oct 10, 2010)

Well, I seem to be the exception to the rule.... I passed with 135 questions.


----------



## O2Pimp (Oct 18, 2010)

70 and passed.   The JB Prep Test was a HUGE help.
EMT-B Ohio


----------



## White Cloud (Oct 26, 2010)

Took my NREMT-B today. Stopped at 73 Questions. I'll update later as to whether I passed or failed.


----------



## White Cloud (Oct 27, 2010)

White Cloud said:


> Took my NREMT-B today. Stopped at 73 Questions. I'll update later as to whether I passed or failed.



Passed.


----------



## Gr33n_ey.d_goddess (Oct 30, 2010)

*Test stopped around 77 and I PASSED!!!! *


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Guys-

I have been stalking this thread for the past week, especially after I took my NREMT CAT. :unsure:  My turn to contribute:

*NREMT-P Exam, taken 11/3/2010.

First time pass, stopped at 80. *

I took the test at 8am, results were available online by 2pm. Good thing, too, because I thought the "refresh" button was going to break...


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 6, 2010)

EMSrush said:


> Hi Guys-
> 
> I have been stalking this thread for the past week, especially after I took my NREMT CAT. :unsure:  My turn to contribute:
> 
> ...



Congrats, and welcome to EMTLife!


----------



## MrDrewski (Nov 7, 2010)

EMSrush said:


> Hi Guys-
> 
> I have been stalking this thread for the past week, especially after I took my NREMT CAT. :unsure:  My turn to contribute:
> 
> ...



Haha I know what you mean, I thought I was going to break my refresh button also. I took the NREMT-B test 11/5/2010 at 8:00AM and got my results at 1:00PM. I passed it in 70 questions on the first try B)


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 7, 2010)

MrDrewski said:


> Haha I know what you mean, I thought I was going to break my refresh button also. I took the NREMT-B test 11/5/2010 at 8:00AM and got my results at 1:00PM. I passed it in 70 questions on the first try B)



I figured that tests taken early may increase the odds of getting same day results, so I grudgingly opted for the early test time because I knew how impatient I can be. My friends and family called me obsessive, but I didn't care. I continued to refresh and refresh until I saw what I wanted to see .... 

Congrats to you... bet you're glad the testing is over and done. ^_^


----------



## MrDrewski (Nov 7, 2010)

EMSrush said:


> I figured that tests taken early may increase the odds of getting same day results, so I grudgingly opted for the early test time because I knew how impatient I can be. My friends and family called me obsessive, but I didn't care. I continued to refresh and refresh until I saw what I wanted to see ....
> 
> Congrats to you... bet you're glad the testing is over and done. ^_^



Yup I sure am, when I was driving to the testing facility I felt like I was going to throw up I was so nervous, but that's why I took the test early too, so I would get my results that same day. It would have been torture if I had to wait 48 hours


----------



## Bubz628 (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine stopped at 65, and I passed. I was nervous that I might have failed because it was cut off so soon. I'm glad we got to check the next day to see if we passed or failed. I don't think I'd be able to wait the whole 2 weeks for the hard copy to come in the mail.


----------



## Medic785 (Nov 10, 2010)

Took the written to "challenge" recertification in March...stopped at 78 (I think) and passed.


----------



## TexasRattler (Nov 11, 2010)

Mine stopped at 64 (somewhere around there) pretty sure was 64. and i passed. Was sweatin bullets like no other. lol


----------



## Texamedic (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello all,

I took both the B and P exams this morning at Fort Knox, KY and passed both.

B = 68 questions
P = 80 questions

Thought for sure I failed the P but never fret, it is doable.  

Be safe,

Tex


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Nov 19, 2010)

EMT-B   64 questions and passed


----------



## MaineFFE2 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Test*

Took Basic last month and had 120 questions and failed.
Re-took it today, had 120 questions and I am waiting for confirmation.  It seemed more difficult this time...


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 22, 2010)

Texamedic said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I took both the B and P exams this morning at Fort Knox, KY and passed both.
> 
> ...



Wow, you must have been pretty fried when you were done! Congrats, though!


----------



## MaineFFE2 (Nov 22, 2010)

MaineFFE2 said:


> Took Basic last month and had 120 questions and failed.
> Re-took it today, had 120 questions and I am waiting for confirmation.  It seemed more difficult this time...



And I passed!!!


----------



## kravturtle (Nov 22, 2010)

Can't remember for sure, but it was high 30s or low 40s. And I passed. I remember it was really short and I thought there was no way I passed. But I did.


----------



## cstiltzcook2 (Nov 23, 2010)

70  and I passed yesterday. Bam!


----------



## richard cranium (Nov 23, 2010)

Took the NREMT-B and passed first time with 72 questions. Found it a lot easier than all of the hype of it being so hard. I think the old style bubble tests were more difficult... If you studied hard in class and retained the material then it's a breeze!


----------



## Buzzvoodoo (Nov 23, 2010)

120 questions and passed on first try. Lots of Airway and Child Birth.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 23, 2010)

Buzzvoodoo said:


> 120 questions and passed on first try. Lots of Airway and Child Birth.


Which means that's probably your weakest areas. Make sure to review those, even though you passed.


----------



## Buzzvoodoo (Nov 23, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Which means that's probably your weakest areas. Make sure to review those, even though you passed.



Yes sir will do! It had lots of other questions but for some odd reason I distinctly remember those.


----------



## amberdt03 (Nov 23, 2010)

Passed the Medic test with 83 questions on my first try!!! Mine was lots of Trauma, which was my weakest area when I took practice tests.


----------



## MotoMommy66 (Nov 30, 2010)

I failed in April 2009 & it stopped around 130 I just passed last week & it stopped at 123


----------



## reaper86 (Nov 30, 2010)

I re-certified by CBT, I think the computer stopped at 78.  

Just for a little info., the questions will get increasingly harder as you go along whenever you answer a question correctly.  If the questions stay fairly easy, it's a possibility you didn't pass.


----------



## anestheticmedic (Nov 30, 2010)

Nremt-p 2 weeks ago. Stopped at 112. Passed 1st time


----------



## Mtaman201 (Dec 2, 2010)

EMT-B:100 questions passed 76 NJ


----------



## MDewell (Dec 3, 2010)

Stopped at Question 80 and failed 1st time..

Time to study more!


----------



## EMDispatch (Dec 3, 2010)

Took my NREMT-B finally (it isn't required round here), stopped on 70 and passed.


----------



## ResearchTriangle (Dec 6, 2010)

Stopped at question 69 and passed. Time to look for work lol ^_^


----------



## Ronmac13 (Dec 8, 2010)

Took the emt-b today, stopped at 70 on the dot. Will find out about pass or fail tomorrow.


----------



## Ronmac13 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ronmac13 said:


> Took the emt-b today, stopped at 70 on the dot. Will find out about pass or fail tomorrow.



Passed on the first time


----------



## st1300a4 (Dec 9, 2010)

*67 Questions and It Shut Off*

I might hold the record here for the least number of questions asked...and I passed! I sweated bullets for 24 hours but I made it!


----------



## brooks08 (Dec 9, 2010)

71 questions and i passed


----------



## Nelg (Dec 9, 2010)

Took my 3rd attempt back in October. 115 questions and passed. I'm not a very good test taker, but know I have to do it. I'm not ashamed it took me so many attempts. Just was something I needed to focus on


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2010)

82 questions and PASSED!  First try, I/85 exam.


----------



## EMTBTravis (Dec 10, 2010)

EMT-B 1st time 70 questions and failed.
2nd time was today 120 questions and awaiting results. (fingers crossed)


----------



## EMTBTravis (Dec 10, 2010)

EMTBTravis said:


> EMT-B 1st time 70 questions and failed.
> 2nd time was today 120 questions and awaiting results. (fingers crossed)



direct cut and paste from nremt.com-Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification.


----------



## texasfiremike (Dec 12, 2010)

*Nremt-p*

Took the NREMT-P Saturday at 0800 and it shut off at 81...I'm entirely NOT sure how I did.  I can say it was a very difficult test for me.  I'm very nervous about the results.  Hopefully will find out tomorrow.


----------



## texasfiremike (Dec 13, 2010)

*Nremt-p*

Passed!


----------



## Rescue911Medic (Dec 14, 2010)

It shut off in 70 questions and I passed.


----------



## MS2FUBU (Dec 14, 2010)

*Took the Nremt today...got a ?*

Hi guys,i took the nremt today,i have butterflies does it neccessary mean you fail if you stopped around 130:sad:


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Dec 14, 2010)

finished at 72 questions and found out this morning i passed woot woot first try


----------



## Medic2409 (Dec 15, 2010)

MS2FUBU said:


> Hi guys,i took the nremt today,i have butterflies does it neccessary mean you fail if you stopped around 130:sad:



Nope.  The adaptive test may simply have had some concerns about an area or two.


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 15, 2010)

MS2FUBU said:


> Hi guys,i took the nremt today,i have butterflies does it neccessary mean you fail if you stopped around 130:sad:



No. I've known people who passed with 170


----------



## GoatMan165 (Dec 16, 2010)

Took NR for EMTB last night at around 6p.  Test stopped at 70 questions.  Did not feel good about it at all; I was sure I'd bombed it.  Checked at 7:30 this morning, got the congratulations message.


----------



## reaper86 (Dec 16, 2010)

NREMT P, 130 +/- a couple.  PASSED!


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 16, 2010)

I took NREMT on December 14, and my test stopped on 89.  I passed!


----------



## medhope (Dec 16, 2010)

*About 67 but got last 2 questions wrong*

Damn, messed up on at least two glascow coma scale questions, and they repeated this superficial forstbite question with different order to the answers and I think I got it wrong then bam it was over.  Did real well in my course final less than two week ago and studied those areas, but crap.

How do you get the results?


----------



## mc400 (Dec 16, 2010)

Medic- 72 passed. Basic- 68 passed
Basic took about 45 minutes my medic took about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## EMTBTravis (Dec 16, 2010)

medhope said:


> Damn, messed up on at least two glascow coma scale questions, and they repeated this superficial forstbite question with different order to the answers and I think I got it wrong then bam it was over.  Did real well in my course final less than two week ago and studied those areas, but crap.
> 
> How do you get the results?



log into NREMT and click "check application status" and it will tell you near the bottom.


----------



## PuzzleEMT (Dec 16, 2010)

74 and passed.


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 17, 2010)

I knew one guy who said that he had 174 and passed, but you know how it goes...unless you see it for yourself.....lol  Good luck however!


----------



## LividityX (Dec 17, 2010)

70 passed last question was a question asked previously


----------



## medhope (Dec 17, 2010)

*Results on NREMT Site 70sh Pass*



medhope said:


> Damn, messed up on at least two glascow coma scale questions, and they repeated this superficial forstbite question with different order to the answers and I think I got it wrong then bam it was over.  Did real well in my course final less than two week ago and studied those areas, but crap.
> 
> How do you get the results?



Correction, after reading the forum, I thought about things more last nite.

67 was the last number that I saw, but I had at least two after that, so maybe 69-70, and I was hoping the 70 rule trumped the last question correct rule.  I was trying to pick up the pace with less than an hour left, so not sure.  I had the second glascow question that I answered incorrectly and the repeat question on superficial localized hypothermia that I think I got wrong when the test ended abruptly.

I had the wrong questions at the end going against me and the ending at 69-71 going for me.  

Anyhow, I have not received an email, but I did see the following under check application status:
Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification.

69-71 and Pass. 75 minutes


----------



## Xani (Dec 17, 2010)

Just took the NREMT-B yesterday and I passed on the first try after answering 116 poorly worded questions : /


----------



## Hypochondriac (Dec 18, 2010)

Stoped at 70 since today is saturday I will have to wait till tuesday right? I keep forgetting is NREMT a score or simple pass fail?


----------



## SR17 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hypochondriac said:


> Stoped at 70 since today is saturday I will have to wait till tuesday right? I keep forgetting is NREMT a score or simple pass fail?



As much as people say the number of the questions it stops at doesnt matter, if you look at the people whos stopped at 70 the majority have passed.

So rest easy, you have to wait till Monday I would imagine, but to answer your question, yes it is a pass fail.


----------



## Hypochondriac (Dec 18, 2010)

SR17 said:


> As much as people say the number of the questions it stops at doesnt matter, if you look at the people whos stopped at 70 the majority have passed.
> 
> So rest easy, you have to wait till Monday I would imagine, but to answer your question, yes it is a pass fail.



Thanks for the quick reply. I hope i passed ah well monday cant come quick enough


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 18, 2010)

Xani said:


> Just took the NREMT-B yesterday and I passed on the first try after answering 116 poorly worded questions : /



It isn't poorly worded they just want you to think.


----------



## Hypochondriac (Dec 20, 2010)

So happy after chewing my on my nails for the weekend, I just found out I passed  Test ended at 70 questions for me


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Dec 20, 2010)

103 - Passed


----------



## Symbolic (Dec 21, 2010)

70 Passed. 

I'm not sure where to begin with this test. I knew right from the get-go I was In for something else. The first word in the first question (stroke) was mis- spelled "Stoke." Between the errors, repeat questions, and extremely vague questions/answer choices, I was absolutely sure this test was out to get me. 

After completing my class with a 98 percent and using the Green JB NREMT manual as well as the JB Online test prep, there was nothing that could have prepared me for the NREMT. I don't mean to discourage anyone, I definitely recommend studying, but I am absolutely amazed at the test. 

Unless your one of those freaks who finds the National Test content to be a breeze, you will definitely walk out of that room feeling like you failed and will spend the next 12 hours feeling completely worthless. Best of luck to everyone, have some hope even though you might have thought you just bombed it.


----------



## Tlaws88 (Dec 22, 2010)

First attempt at EMT-B test this morn. shut off at 70 questions, i know i got the last question wrong and it was one that was asked previously that i also answered wrong ugghhh :sad:

waiting for results, felt like a lot of questions were vague with not enough info


----------



## Tlaws88 (Dec 22, 2010)

passed.

wewt B)


----------



## Speedpelet (Dec 22, 2010)

The test took me 28 minutes and shut off after 72 questions- I looked at the website and I passed.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 22, 2010)

Tlaws88 said:


> passed.
> 
> wewt B)





Speedpelet said:


> The test took me 28 minutes and shut off after 72 questions- I looked at the website and I passed.



Congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## SJBrian (Dec 23, 2010)

Just took it yesterday Wednesday, Dec, 22

Passed at around 80 questions. I'd say 79 (I wasn't paying attention at the time)

checked the NREMTB site this morning and saw the results


----------



## DesertBound86 (Dec 23, 2010)

70 passed.   I thought for sure I had failed when I got done.  Sounds like alot of other people had the same experience.


----------



## TurboYo (Dec 27, 2010)

Just took mine a few hours ago today and not feeling too good about it at all. I had studied jblearning pretty well and emtb and but there were somethings on there I really really never touched on, and some question where vague and had to read into them pretty good..It asked me one question about superficial hypothermia twice (anyone know what color your skin turns? Lol)..And for the record..mine ended on 70 exactly.


----------



## jsf1089 (Dec 27, 2010)

Took my paramedic exam Thursday and found out today.  Long 4 days but I passed first try.  My test ended at around 98 questions.


----------



## chadwick (Dec 29, 2010)

Took my NREMT-P yesterday and passed after 75 questions. Hardest test of my life but it's over and I am officially a paramedic


----------



## RESQGUY (Dec 29, 2010)

70 or 71, I dont know the results yet.


----------



## Henryg79 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Nremt*

87 or 88.  Passed


----------



## swittindoodle (Dec 30, 2010)

cut off at like 99 or 100 i was scared!
but i passed woohoo


----------



## RESQGUY (Dec 30, 2010)

I PASSED, 70 and that's it.


----------



## msion (Dec 30, 2010)

just took it today, cut off at 70, don't know the results yet. Panicking...


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2010)

82 passed


----------



## msion (Dec 30, 2010)

just checked it, passed at 70.


----------



## rockstar (Jan 1, 2011)

I just took the EMT - basic test in texas, mine stopped 96 and I passed. Took little over an hour.


----------



## Toyogirl (Jan 2, 2011)

68 and passed. The test took about 45 min.


----------



## hocomedic (Jan 5, 2011)

85 in 40 min and passed


----------



## RESQGUY (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey , Congrats HOCOMEDIC !! Thanks for the input on the Pulse OX thing too!! I hope I make thru all the MEDIC stuff man..


----------



## hocomedic (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks and that test was hard. Its been 7 months since EMT class and my last ambo ride. I just winged it and tried to remember everything. Its impossible to study for that test when your a full time College student.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2011)

73 questions. thought i failed but passed


----------



## Deltachange (Jan 9, 2011)

67 questions, just under half an hour, and I passed!!!! So excited.


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 9, 2011)

upper 70's and passed on January 6th, 2011


----------



## momandmore (Jan 10, 2011)

Mine stopped at 65 questions, and I passed.


----------



## DogPoundMedic (Jan 10, 2011)

Passed on the paper version, let it lapse (like a fool) then Computer test 104, and passed


----------



## NREMTroe (Jan 11, 2011)

70 and passed in about 30 minutes, yesterday.


----------



## Zdaddy (Jan 11, 2011)

*yellow study guide*

Has anyone used the Yellow, EMT basic exams study guide book? By Mometrix media? Im using it now to study for my NREMT-B and was wondering if this is a good book..It doesnt seem to go into much detail like the test does. Ive used others books in the past and did not pass. thanks

Zee


----------



## NREMTroe (Jan 11, 2011)

Our class signed up for a website and it seemed to work pretty good, I passed on my first try. emt-national-training.com


----------



## EMTRNewstadt (Jan 11, 2011)

holy crap, i swear i failed. stopped at 120 questions. will let you know in a few hours how i did :/


----------



## Tommerag (Jan 11, 2011)

I was right about 75 give or a take a few, 30 min passed.


----------



## Empress Leo (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't remember exactly which question mine stopped at but I took my test on Jan. 4th '11 and it stopped between 70-73 and I passed first time around! Took me about 45 minutes to get through it. Got my certificate and patch in the mail 3 days later! Yay! Now I just gotta do my Live Scan and go pay for my LA cert and I'm set! Awesome!


----------



## juxtin1987 (Jan 11, 2011)

EMTRylee said:


> 70 and passed. You for sure feel like you failed but apparently from all the responses here,70 or close to 70 is the magic number.



This is all a myth. 

The design of adaptive testing is that you get x amount of wrong answers of your given level of expected knowledge before it shuts off and says NOPE.

If you're adequate in your expected level of knowledge and answer most questions geared toward you correctly, your test will shut off when it becomes IMPOSSIBLE to miss that "x" amount of questions. If you get every say fourth or fifth question wrong you'll be up in the 110+ questions and still have a possibility of passing the test. Until it shuts off you can still pass pending you answer everything thereafter correctly. Let's say the magic number to miss is 40 and the maximum the test will give is 120 (This isn't accurate to NREMT just an example) If you answer the first 39 questions wrong and get everything right past that, you'll end up at 120 questions. If you answer the first 81 right, it will shut off as you couldn't possibly meet the maximum number of incorrect answers at that point. Now it is a touch more complicated than this as it is an adaptive test where questions below your level of education will count as -2 (or something of that nature) and questions above your level of education will count for +2 and questions geared toward your level of education will count for a +1/-1 respectively.


----------



## EMTRNewstadt (Jan 11, 2011)

juxtin1987 said:


> This is all a myth.
> 
> The design of adaptive testing is that you get x amount of wrong answers of your given level of expected knowledge before it shuts off and says NOPE.
> 
> If you're adequate in your expected level of knowledge and answer most questions geared toward you correctly, your test will shut off when it becomes IMPOSSIBLE to miss that "x" amount of questions. If you get every say fourth or fifth question wrong you'll be up in the 110+ questions and still have a possibility of passing the test. Until it shuts off you can still pass pending you answer everything thereafter correctly. Let's say the magic number to miss is 40 and the maximum the test will give is 120 (This isn't accurate to NREMT just an example) If you answer the first 39 questions wrong and get everything right past that, you'll end up at 120 questions. If you answer the first 81 right, it will shut off as you couldn't possibly meet the maximum number of incorrect answers at that point. Now it is a touch more complicated than this as it is an adaptive test where questions below your level of education will count as -2 (or something of that nature) and questions above your level of education will count for +2 and questions geared toward your level of education will count for a +1/-1 respectively.





crap, so tonight i took the test at 530pm and reached 120 questions. does this mean that i have a higher probability of failing? i left feeling like crap...because i think i failed. miserably. anyone who has taken 120 questions think they've failed too. ahhhhhhh!! its so hard!!


----------



## unscarred (Jan 12, 2011)

I Took the test yesterday around 5:00pm. I thought for sure I failed... Not because I didn't know the material, but because i was so nervous and psyched myself out. My test stopped at around 110 questions. I checked this morning and I passed! What a relief..


----------



## juxtin1987 (Jan 12, 2011)

EMTRNewstadt said:


> crap, so tonight i took the test at 530pm and reached 120 questions. does this mean that i have a higher probability of failing? i left feeling like crap...because i think i failed. miserably. anyone who has taken 120 questions think they've failed too. ahhhhhhh!! its so hard!!



Back when i took my NREMT i stopped at 62 questions, felt decent about most of them but some of the "Do i check pulse before/during/after applying those little electric outlets to the Pt's Chest or do i only check pulse Before/After/then check my own pulse" type questions really left me wondering if i had passed or not. Really all you can do is take the damn test, dont read into where it shut you off too much and hope for the best.


----------



## EMTRNewstadt (Jan 12, 2011)

Check this morning and PASSED!!!!!!! 120 questions!!!!


----------



## Tcass100 (Jan 12, 2011)

Im Scheduled to take the exam on friday..I passed my class with a B+ and and our instrctors made us use the EMSCAT and I passed that pretty well too, Im nervous as heck thoug and I hope I do alright!


----------



## Scott33 (Jan 14, 2011)

paramedic re-cert by exam yesterday. 

80 questions, 40 minutes, pass.


----------



## Tcass100 (Jan 14, 2011)

68 questions 40 minutes..Passed on First Try


----------



## RomoEMT (Jan 15, 2011)

Fist post , well yesterday was my second shot at the wonderful National Reg. 
the first time i Bomb it, the questions stopped at # 70. I did notice the questions were worded really crappy and confusing ,and never let up .

This time the test stopped at #120 exact, feel really bumped since everyone seems to pass in the 70-80 ish. I did notice  less confusing questions , sometimes the questions got super easy, Like a simple BLS ans BSi  question . I got a hand full of repeats, mean they didn't even bother to repeat with different wording , just repeat word by word . Well we'll see ...... i'll keep posted


----------



## Xenogy (Jan 15, 2011)

I took mine last summer. I actually didn't get around to taking it until about 7 months after my class. It does make it harder waiting that long. Mainly because of the tricky questions. I just did some online review multiple choice questions the day before, then skimmed through my book as a refresher. Stopped at 120 questions - passed.


----------



## MS2FUBU (Jan 15, 2011)

Mines cut off on #70....passed


----------



## EMTRNewstadt (Jan 17, 2011)

Tcass100 said:


> 68 questions 40 minutes..Passed on First Try



well done job my friend


----------



## RomoEMT (Jan 17, 2011)

Application Created:	11/30/2010 6:59:00 PM (CST)
	Exam Date:	         1/14/2011 (CST)
	Results Date:	1/17/2011 (CST)

                                 Examination Scored

Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification.


WWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOO 
 Officially from the NREMT website , wow im glad this part is over. 
!!!!!!!!!!! PEOPLE THIS IS ACHIEVABLE !!!!!!!


----------



## EMTRNewstadt (Jan 17, 2011)

RomoEMT said:


> Application Created:	11/30/2010 6:59:00 PM (CST)
> Exam Date:	         1/14/2011 (CST)
> Results Date:	1/17/2011 (CST)
> 
> ...




Good job dude!!!


----------



## Joedaddy1120 (Jan 17, 2011)

70 and passed


----------



## sredish (Jan 17, 2011)

when i took mine, it stopped at 68; not sure of the time.  4 of us from our class took it together and we all were between 65 and 72 questions when it cut us off and within about 5 minutes of each other.  we all passed.  we were all within 4 or 5 points on our class averages as well.  we did have one guy from class go to 104 questions then get cut off; he also passed.

the questions definitely got harder and harder as the test progressed.  I was told it purposely continues to get harder when you make correct answers to try and get you to miss and push your limits.


----------



## code3suby (Jan 18, 2011)

RomoEMT said:


> Application Created:	11/30/2010 6:59:00 PM (CST)
> Exam Date:	         1/14/2011 (CST)
> Results Date:	1/17/2011 (CST)
> 
> ...



where did you take your emt class at??


----------



## code3suby (Jan 18, 2011)

my test stopped at 102, and passed!


----------



## KimberlyP (Jan 18, 2011)

67 Failed =(


----------



## Edb211 (Jan 18, 2011)

74 pass pass pass!!!


----------



## CeeEMT (Jan 18, 2011)

71, Passed. 90% of questions the answer was Airway,Breathing or O2


----------



## mgilliam34 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Passed today on the first try!!*

I took my test at eight this morning and just got my results (I have been hitting refresh on the NREMT website over and over...)  My test cut off at 68 after about 45 minutes and I passed!!

Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification..from the NREMT website


----------



## FireResuce48 (Jan 20, 2011)

85 question in about 30 minutes for Paramedic and I passed. 
Everything about national registry testing is stressful even when you have confidence.


----------



## Ballad_of_Detroit (Jan 20, 2011)

*Nremt-b*

Stepped up to the plate at around 1300hrs today, took a little over 1.5hrs to reach question #125(ish)... not feeling confident what so ever... Constantly refreshing the NREMT page waiting for results...


----------



## Ballad_of_Detroit (Jan 20, 2011)

has anyone noticed or looked into whether or not it takes longer to get your results if you failed rather than if you passed?


----------



## Ballad_of_Detroit (Jan 21, 2011)

Failed, Above passing in two subjects, near passing in one, and below passing in two... 
Finished top of the class in EMT (98%), studied from a couple phone apps, class quizzes, as well as EMTQuiz.com... I guess I just went blank...
15 days till I can re-register... thats 15 more days of studying (at least), it's gonna take more than this to stop me! Onward and upward.


----------



## rdenijs (Jan 23, 2011)

Test stopped at 70, in there for about 45 mins, and passed.
How long does it take to receive your certificate in the mail?


----------



## johatan25 (Jan 23, 2011)

73. Passed. Took 35 min.


----------



## Tcass100 (Jan 23, 2011)

rdenijs said:


> Test stopped at 70, in there for about 45 mins, and passed.
> How long does it take to receive your certificate in the mail?



Took about 3 days for mine, now just waiting on the damn state to process my application and send my license..lol


----------



## johatan25 (Jan 23, 2011)

Tcass100 said:


> Took about 3 days for mine, now just waiting on the damn state to process my application and send my license..lol



Me too man. Stupid state process... why do they have to take so long?


----------



## rdenijs (Jan 23, 2011)

Tcass100 said:


> Took about 3 days for mine, now just waiting on the damn state to process my application and send my license..lol



Hmm ok, I passed on 1/14, just waiting very patiently now lol


----------



## Tcass100 (Jan 23, 2011)

Me too 1/14..lol..hope it doesn't take too long I have interviews next week with two ambulance companies..lol


----------



## rdenijs (Jan 23, 2011)

Tcass100 said:


> Me too 1/14..lol..hope it doesn't take too long I have interviews next week with two ambulance companies..lol



Oh nice, goodluck!


----------



## NREMTroe (Jan 23, 2011)

I passed mine on 1/10 and still havent got anything back yet.. It honestly makes me mad that they are taking this long.. And its partly because my instructor sat on the paperwork forever before sending it off.


----------



## Tcass100 (Jan 23, 2011)

Btw does the live chat work for you guys? It keeps telling me wrong username and password but I know its right?


----------



## kevinjgray88 (Jan 25, 2011)

Basic- 70 passed
Int- 85 passed
Medic- 101 passed ( I was sweating on that one)


----------



## ssgunning (Jan 25, 2011)

I had 75 questions then it shut off.  I passed


----------



## catatonic (Jan 26, 2011)

Around the high 70s low 80s it shut off. Passed.


----------



## AZnewbieMedic (Jan 28, 2011)

Just finished.....was cut off at 71 God I hope that's a good sign! /


----------



## Lady_EMT (Jan 28, 2011)

First time I took it, it shut me off at 120, and I failed. Second time I took it, it shut me off at 120, and I passed.

First time my dad took it, it shut him off at 70-ish, and he failed. Second time it shut him off around 100, and he passed. My friend was the opposite, and passed at 70-ish.


----------



## EMSLover (Jan 29, 2011)

70 and I passed!


----------



## rowinggurl (Jan 29, 2011)

If I recall right (from a year and half ago), 90 questions and passed (basic)


----------



## clhampton75 (Jan 29, 2011)

Took it this afternoon. Shut off at 76. I will let you know pass or fail when I know. I hate waiting.


----------



## Camryn (Jan 30, 2011)

I took it several weeks ago. It shut off at around 80 questions and I passed.


----------



## AZnewbieMedic (Jan 31, 2011)

AZnewbieMedic said:


> Just finished.....was cut off at 71 God I hope that's a good sign! /



Yay! I passed!!!!


----------



## clhampton75 (Jan 31, 2011)

clhampton75 said:


> Took it this afternoon. Shut off at 76. I will let you know pass or fail when I know. I hate waiting.



Just got my results this morning. I passed!


----------



## judoka5446 (Jan 31, 2011)

EMT-B: 125 questions, Pass
Paramedic: 65 questions, Pass


----------



## Acrillies (Jan 31, 2011)

*NREMT-P 85 questions..Passed*

Took the test sat morning and it stopped around 85...got a congrats on monday morning..now gotta take the pratical..180 bucks and 40 additional for each section i fail and have to retake..OMG lol hope I dont fail any!!!!


----------



## skills82 (Feb 1, 2011)

Went to question 68 and passed if I recall correctly.


----------



## AlabamaEMT (Feb 1, 2011)

I made it to 121 and thought for sure I blew it.  I sat up all 
Night and checked NREMT every hour.. Well at 930 two days ago
I became nationally registered.  Ah that certificate is crisp.


----------



## mickeyj (Feb 2, 2011)

*Nremt*

I took the NREMT @ 8:00 AM This morning. Shut off at 78. I am really nervous. Some stuff I hadnt seen before. Where can I check my score? I tried on NREMT.ORG but all it keeps showing is print ATT. HELP GUYS!!!


----------



## firemed17 (Feb 2, 2011)

Took my NREMT-Basic for the first time yesterday, test stopped at 120. Felt like I didn't pass but at the same time the test didn't seem hard at all. Was checking my e-mail every 10 min, found out this morning I am now NREMT certified!


----------



## mickeyj (Feb 2, 2011)

congrats bro.. 

took mine at 8am


----------



## mickeyj (Feb 2, 2011)

*YAY!!! 78 Questions.. Was nervous!!*

Application Created: 12/28/2010 3:53:00 PM (CST) 
 Exam Date: 2/2/2011 (CST) 
 Results Date: 2/2/2011 (CST) 

Examination Scored 
Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification.

Certification documents will be mailed to the address provided in your account profile by first class US Postal service within three business days.


National certification is not a license to practice. You should contact your state EMS office for information on licensing requirements.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 2, 2011)

63 and passed.

Everyone in our basic classed on the firsts attempt. Our school has avery high first time pass rate.

This was for BASIC


----------



## mickeyj (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats to all that passed and if you did not. Congrats for the effort and keep trying. It is a very weird test. lol.


----------



## DocsWifey (Feb 7, 2011)

Had my test today, waiting impatiently for the result. Got cut off at 69...


----------



## ntrl77 (Feb 7, 2011)

72 questions, 35 minutes into the test and pass :]


----------



## skills82 (Feb 7, 2011)

DocsWifey said:


> Had my test today, waiting impatiently for the result. Got cut off at 69...



What time did you take the test? If it was before noon the results might already be up. I took mine at 5pm and results were up by 10am the next morning.


----------



## EMTKhrys (Feb 7, 2011)

Took the test last Thursday and results were up by 2 pm that afternoon. I passed!!! 122 questions.....whew!


----------



## DocsWifey (Feb 7, 2011)

skills82 said:


> What time did you take the test? If it was before noon the results might already be up. I took mine at 5pm and results were up by 10am the next morning.



I took at it 9 am this morning, I keep refreshing the nremt website, but nothing so far... getting a bit antsy..


----------



## skills82 (Feb 7, 2011)

DocsWifey said:


> I took at it 9 am this morning, I keep refreshing the nremt website, but nothing so far... getting a bit antsy..



I was the same way and I thought I didn't make it due to being stopped at 68 but then I passed. I thought I did well and apparently did well enough to get my cert.


----------



## DocsWifey (Feb 7, 2011)

skills82 said:


> I was the same way and I thought I didn't make it due to being stopped at 68 but then I passed. I thought I did well and apparently did well enough to get my cert.



So there's still hope I guess. I'll update once I have the results!


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 8, 2011)

took it a bit ago, paramedic, stopped at 73 and I passed. i thought i failed though...


----------



## Scooter76 (Feb 9, 2011)

Took my Paramedic.. got cut off at 150. I am assuming the more questions you get asked the more boarderline you are?

Also..
I finished with this question... I will summerize.
I had this situation where I determined it was SVT. I elminated two answers, the question asked what would I administer first?
choices left were 1.) give 6 mg adenosine IV push.  2.) give a cartiod massage.

I was thinking of #2 cuz of vagal manuvers first.. am i wrong?


----------



## DocsWifey (Feb 9, 2011)

DocsWifey said:


> So there's still hope I guess. I'll update once I have the results!



I just got the results this morning! I passed!!!


----------



## AMF (Feb 9, 2011)

25 and passed.


----------



## Scooter76 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well got the results.. didnt pass. :sad:


----------



## clhampton75 (Feb 9, 2011)

AMF said:


> 25 and passed.


What test was this?


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 9, 2011)

Just took it again today, computer stopped at 85 or 86. Not sure if I passed of failed yet, my results should be in by 5pm. I walked out of there feeling like I failed.


----------



## Wild_Weasel (Feb 10, 2011)

Have Faith


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 10, 2011)

I passed! Omg!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 10, 2011)

KimberlyP said:


> I passed! Omg!



I'll give ya a "w00t!" here too.


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 10, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> I'll give ya a "w00t!" here too.




LOL Thanks!!!


----------



## NREMTroe (Feb 10, 2011)

AMF said:


> 25 and passed.



I'm pretty sure that the minimum number of questions is 60..


----------



## Scooter76 (Feb 10, 2011)

KimberlyP said:


> I passed! Omg!



Congrats!


----------



## Wild_Weasel (Feb 11, 2011)

Congratulations!   I test in a couple month when home on leave, wish me luck.

Cheers,
W-W


----------



## EMTSic (Feb 11, 2011)

72 Questions...Passed.


----------



## dannios3 (Feb 11, 2011)

How do I check if I passed or fail after I login to the Nremt took it today @ 4:00 stop me at 120 ????


----------



## dannios3 (Feb 11, 2011)

Since I took the test the 10th at 4;00pm I literally have not slept no lie how much longer do u think till I get an answer ??


----------



## clhampton75 (Feb 11, 2011)

dannios3 said:


> Since I took the test the 10th at 4;00pm I literally have not slept no lie how much longer do u think till I get an answer ??



No earlier than 8 am.


----------



## gfblanco (Feb 11, 2011)

Took it today at 10 am.  I was taken by surprise when it ended really abruptly at question 68 I believe.  First thought was "I don't remember any of the questions I just answered..."  By about 10:45 I was out of there and thinking I had COMPLETELY bombed the test, then I get home and sit in front of my computer clicking refresh till 2:30 while reading this section of the forums, since I'm going insane from not knowing if I passed or failed.  Clicked refresh one more time to a little message saying "Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification" and I almost fell off my chair to start jumping around like a crazy betch!! :3  So happy!!!  The real fun is just beginning!


----------



## dannios3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well it's a FAIL at 120 :,( going to try again in 15 days


----------



## kbrodie694 (Feb 13, 2011)

basic test around 110 ish passed


----------



## jona2125 (Feb 14, 2011)

First post on the site. 90+ and passed. EMT-Bravo. Seemed a little too easy to me. Same questions over and over


----------



## bluefinmedic (Feb 14, 2011)

passed on 88 questions.. thats on a recert with the exam.. first exam 2 years ago passed on 65


----------



## appletim1 (Feb 14, 2011)

*68 questions*

and passed...  in about 45 minutes.  Left the test center thinking I failed for sure...


----------



## Wyoming Medic (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, Just got done with the CBT EMT-P recert.  Another 2 years already?!?!?!?

Test minimum of 80 Qs as i'm told and it booted me at 82.  So I either did really good, or really bad.

There were maybe 7 or 8 that were a TOTAL guess.
10 or 12 that were educated answers 
and the rest felt OK.

Now to wait.  At least it is better than the old written tests.

Anybody remember those?  I remember when I took my initial written and it took 3 months to get the score.  I had no fingernails left!!

WM


----------



## reaper (Feb 17, 2011)

There is no minimum number of questions. I just did my recert a few weeks ago and it shut down at 70.

Your testing site years ago must not have like you guys!  I remember when taking the written test, we had the option to pay $15 and have it graded right then!


----------



## Wyoming Medic (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I passed.  Took it at 8am and got the results at 1300hrs.

Another 2 years!!!!

So, passed with 82 Q's.

WM


----------



## Rev.IKON (Feb 17, 2011)

test stopped before 70 but definitely after 65. it took me less than half hour i thought i had failed.. but checked the next day and passed.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Feb 18, 2011)

Wyoming Medic said:


> At least it is better than the old written tests.
> Anybody remember those?  I remember when I took my initial written and it took 3 months to get the score.  I had no fingernails left!!
> WM



Yeah.  I remember them.  I took my first written Basic test back in 2003 when it was still written.  I don't remember it taking 3 months though.  I think it was about 3 weeks between when I took it and when I found out I'd passed.


----------



## EMTRyan232 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Passed*

Passed the basic NR written with 120 questions, so excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frankiemuniz01 (Feb 18, 2011)

Would everyone post the number of questions you answered before the test stopped. And post if you passed or failed.


----------



## reaper (Feb 18, 2011)

> Would everyone post the number of questions you answered before the test stopped. And post if you passed or failed.



Do believe that is what this entire thread is all about!


----------



## cletus (Feb 18, 2011)

*Took it last night a 6pm...*

I was cut off at 82 questions after 1.5 hours (my reading comprehension goes out the window during tests). Looked this morning and I passed! Officially a Nationally Registered EMT-B! 

Now where's that State office I need to give more money to?....


----------



## MedicOut (Feb 18, 2011)

*Yikes!*

I just took the NREMT-P test to recert. Holy cow! There were some really crazy questions....I almost said "WTF!" out loud, but luckily caught myself. I took the written test for my original certification. 

Walked out thinking I bombed it. The test shut off at 79 questions and I don't recall any repeat questions. 

Will update with results. Oh! And this is my first post after a loooonnngg time lurking. :blink:

P.S. Does anyone out there still carry/use MAST trousers??


----------



## Wyoming Medic (Feb 18, 2011)

Every ambulance in the state of Wyoming is required to carry MAST/PASG pants.  I can't remember the last time I saw them used other than to stabilize a pelvic fracture for transport.

And YES, the medic recert test has some off the wall questions.

Let us know how you did!!

WM


----------



## Roman506 (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine stopped at question abou 104 I believe, and I passed. To my surprise, I thought I failed miserably.


----------



## aaron911 (Feb 20, 2011)

78 questions and passed... Had a whole lot of ob and hazmat questions.


----------



## MedicOut (Feb 21, 2011)

*Passed!*

I passed! 

One thing for sure, I will never recertify by test again. Ever.


----------



## MissPacheco (Feb 21, 2011)

Took my NREMT the first time on Friday the 18th, got cut off at 70 and I just found out I passed!!! ALL THE GLORY TO GOD!!!


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Feb 21, 2011)

Took the EMT-B test this morning at 9:30.  Test cut off at 71 questions.  Awaiting the results now.


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Feb 22, 2011)

I passed at 71 questions.


----------



## EMSrush (Feb 22, 2011)

ArrowGrad02 said:


> I passed at 71 questions.



Yaaayy! Congrats to you!


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Feb 22, 2011)

EMSrush said:


> Yaaayy! Congrats to you!



Thanks, EMSrush!!


----------



## gcs 16 (Feb 22, 2011)

$70, questions;114, minutes;76, days waiting nervously;2, passing NREMT-B first try;priceless


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 23, 2011)

85 questions 105 minutes remaining: Pass


----------



## izibo (Feb 23, 2011)

I was doing a little research, and the NREMT has revealed at least some data through ~35,000 administrations. It helps to set things straight:

nasemso.org/Meetings/MidYear/documents/margolis.pdf
    (it won't let me post URLs, so add www before)

Of the most interesting numbers:

- 70 is the minimum number of questions possible on the exam. If your buddy tells you he passed after 62, 45, or 7 questions, he may be mistaken (or a good story teller).
- Of people who get 70 questions, 81% pass while 19% fail.
- First time pass rates are 72% for the Basic candidate, and 64% for the Paramedic candidate.
- Average test time (regardless of questions) for a Basic exam was 59 minutes.
- Average number of questions for a Basic exam was 94.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 23, 2011)

izibo said:


> I was doing a little research, and the NREMT has revealed at least some data through ~35,000 administrations. It helps to set things straight:
> 
> nasemso.org/Meetings/MidYear/documents/margolis.pdf
> (it won't let me post URLs, so add www before)
> ...



I'm sorry but I got 67 questions and passed. And I'm not lying. I thought it was 63 but the report said 67


----------



## MusicForLife55 (Feb 23, 2011)

Just took the test this afternoon, got cut off somewhere between 115 and 120. Now I'm anxiously awaiting my results. I'll find out tomorrow morning


----------



## kitkat (Feb 24, 2011)

I took the EMT-B National Yesterday, got the result today "Passed" 50 minutes, don't know how many questions.  Whooo Hoooo!


----------



## MusicForLife55 (Feb 24, 2011)

So it's a fail for me (around 115 questions). I'll get it again in a couple of weeks


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Feb 25, 2011)

MusicForLife55 said:


> So it's a fail for me (around 115 questions). I'll get it again in a couple of weeks



Keep your head up!!  You can do this!!


----------



## Wildland FF (Feb 26, 2011)

Stopped me at 70.  Got the last question right.  Now I must wait until Tuesday (4 more days).  Arg!


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I'm sorry but I got 67 questions and passed. And I'm not lying. I thought it was 63 but the report said 67



They send out reports now?


----------



## Anjel (Feb 26, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> They send out reports now?



You have to pay for it. A friend of mine wanted me to get it so she could see the break down. It tells you what areas u missed and did the best. Breaks down question number and how much time it took to take it.


----------



## Rescue911Medic (Feb 28, 2011)

I work with one of the question writers for registry so I will ask him when I see him next and we can get a definitive answer.


----------



## Wildland FF (Feb 28, 2011)

70 questions and Passed!!


----------



## RemoveTheFear (Feb 28, 2011)

Low 60s and passed.


----------



## emtrookie11 (Mar 2, 2011)

*record timing*

Took my test last week in 25 minutes not sure how many questions (low 70's would be my guess) i wasnt paying attention. i just know what time i went into the room and what time i left. turns out i passed and thats all i cared about!!!


----------



## M3dicDO (Mar 5, 2011)

Took the NREMT-P re-cert this morning. *Stopped at question #74*. *Passed* it 

Amazing how fast they were able to update my account. Took exam at 7:44 am, result posted 2:20 pm same day!!


----------



## waydizzy (Mar 7, 2011)

70 questions on the dot, and I passed.   99% sure I missed the last question.


----------



## Forrest (Mar 8, 2011)

134, Passed!


----------



## Sizzlator (Mar 8, 2011)

*Emt b*

Took EMT-B and had 82 Qs and passed.


----------



## emtwilson (Mar 8, 2011)

Stopped at 136 

Passed


----------



## calebsheltonmed23 (Mar 11, 2011)

119 and passed.


----------



## britt07 (Mar 11, 2011)

took mine yesturday morning..stopped at 71 and im still waiting for my results :sad:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2011)

Should be graded by this afternoon. Don't let it nag at you all day, you'll be fine.


----------



## EMT Dan (Mar 12, 2011)

Mine was somewhere in the 60s.

I wasn't too nervous, because I was pretty sure I didn't do badly enough to fail.  However, I was also pretty confident I bombed enough of them that I'd have to do more than 60-some questions to redeem myself.

I knew a few folks who felt similarly.


----------



## Zodiac (Mar 14, 2011)

I believe mine stopped at 63 (don't hold me to that). Passed on my first attempt ^_^


----------



## britt07 (Mar 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if there are certain times they post results and such..its getting old refreshing my computer all day haha


----------



## Anjel (Mar 14, 2011)

britt07 said:


> Does anyone know if there are certain times they post results and such..its getting old refreshing my computer all day haha



Mine was around 3pm lol But Idk if thats because when they got to it. I took mine at 7am


----------



## britt07 (Mar 14, 2011)

finally found out i passed..longest few days ever haha


----------



## K9 EMT (Mar 14, 2011)

WTG Britt!!! 
Mine was 62 and I passed,though I had my doubts,lol


----------



## calebsheltonmed23 (Mar 15, 2011)

britt07 said:


> finally found out i passed..longest few days ever haha



I know that feeling!  Congrats on passing!


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats to all the people who have passed!!  And to those still trying, don't give up you can do it!!!


----------



## Futureblue (Mar 15, 2011)

New member and first post. My test stopped at 70 - Passed.


----------



## BigPoppa (Mar 16, 2011)

took EMT-Basic this morning. Test stopped at 70 questions, and I passed. Pretty sure I got the last question correct.


----------



## Scooter76 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just took Paramedic. Cut off at 115. I am sure I got the last one right.
Waiting for results in the morning................:unsure:


----------



## Hallelujah (Mar 18, 2011)

85 and I failed.


----------



## EMSrush (Mar 19, 2011)

Hallelujah said:


> 85 and I failed.



Intermediate, or Paramedic exam?


----------



## Hallelujah (Mar 20, 2011)

Intermediate. I'm pretty sure it was all the pregnant lady questions. Not to mention I don't really feel like I know anything.


----------



## dbitt54 (Mar 21, 2011)

*First Time - Feeling Nervous*

I took the EMT-B test today and it stopped at 72.  Wasn't sure if I got my last question right.  I'm hoping and praying.  Seemed like a lot of the questions had answers that all weird, so I just went with the ones that seemed to pertain to airway.


----------



## pn1019 (Mar 22, 2011)

Got to over a hundred questions. Don't remember the exact number. I KNEW for a fact that I had failed. But I passed.


----------



## EEEMTEE (Mar 23, 2011)

*EMT-Basic*

I took the EMT-B yesterday afternoon and it stopped me at 70 questions. I found out this morning that I passed. I have a friend who took it this morning and had 110 questions and also passed.

The test messes with your mind!!


----------



## YouInTheShirt (Mar 24, 2011)

*Emt-p*

Took Paramedic, stopped at 80. 
1st attempt pass.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 25, 2011)

EMT-P - 2nd attempt, 150 Questions and still waiting for results
1st attempt stopped me at 154 if i remember correctly


----------



## palmer1121 (Mar 25, 2011)

EMT I85 stopped at #70 Passed first try


----------



## SCClayton (Mar 29, 2011)

*Emt-p*

138 questions
Passed first attempt


----------



## ELCR7984 (Mar 29, 2011)

Between 80-90 and passed.


----------



## Chatty Kathy (Apr 2, 2011)

70 and so sure I failed that I tried to reschedule when I got home.  Glad they didn't let me because I actually did passed.  I really didn't think I did though.  I felt like I guessed on all of them.


----------



## orange20medic (Apr 3, 2011)

Got to 75 the first time and failed.

Took it 2 years later after taking Basic class again and got to 92. Thought I failed and ended up passing.


----------



## nonameheroes (Apr 3, 2011)

EMT-Basic I got to #64 and it stopped after...and I passed


----------



## 82nd medic (Apr 3, 2011)

had to retake the emt-b test a few months ago (paperwork mixup thanks to army ems about the medic skills CE hours), got stopped at 68 and passed.


----------



## FlyinRyan (Apr 4, 2011)

*nremt*

I took the NREMT test last friday afternoon. Still haven't gotten the results yet. Anyone know long it will take to get the results? It stopped me at around 70 questions does that mean I failed?


----------



## FlyinRyan (Apr 4, 2011)

*Nremt exam*

I thought I failed. Answered  70 questions after about 70 minutes and just found out I PASSED!!!! If you take the test on a Friday like I did you will have to bite your nails for the whole weekend until Monday to find out your results. 

  God Bless and Good luck!


----------



## CMillican (Apr 4, 2011)

124 and passed first time


----------



## CMillican (Apr 4, 2011)

why i took it on thursday, got my results 2 hours later haha


----------



## emtJR86 (Apr 4, 2011)

*passed*

Took it Saturday. Had to wait all weekend, 70 questions ~25 mins. PASSED!h34r:


----------



## emtJR86 (Apr 4, 2011)

*passed*

Took it Saturday. Had to wait all weekend, 70 questions ~25 mins. PASSED! h34r:


----------



## glittleman (Apr 4, 2011)

120-ish and passed 45 min


----------



## Mooha182 (Apr 4, 2011)

76 / Pass


----------



## chillwill07 (Apr 6, 2011)

Took the exam today and it stopped me at 71.
Will find out the results in a couple of days.
:unsure:


----------



## blinnbuc89 (Apr 7, 2011)

I took my Paramedic and the test stopped at 80. I passed. I almost wanted to cry when I walked out of the test, and I'm a real manly-man.


----------



## chillwill07 (Apr 7, 2011)

Okay so I just checked my status on the nremt website and...
I PASSED!!!!! That was the wrost feeling I ever had after taking a test.
*wipes sweat off of forehead*  :beerchug:B)


----------



## ragen1 (Apr 8, 2011)

It stopped me at 70 for EMT-B, Thought I bombed but Passed. Try to take it when its all fresh if possible.


----------



## barbarion123 (Apr 8, 2011)

I just took my test over again earlier today I stop at 120 I'm feeling good about this test


----------



## Cervelorod (Apr 9, 2011)

Stop at 72 for me.  A rule of nines question I thought I had answered wrong. Kinda freaked me out, but I passed.  Overall I thought it was easier than the jbcourse tests we had been taking in class. Two others with me passed at ~90 and ~115.

Rod


----------



## barbarion123 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm waiting for my scores


----------



## Cervelorod (Apr 10, 2011)

I scheduled mine for Tuesday so I wouldn't have to wait the entire weekend for results.  Every time my phone beeped with an email I woke up to see if it was results, but in the end I logged into NREMT the next day and it said "Congrats".

Good luck!

Rod


----------



## barbarion123 (Apr 11, 2011)

120 failed I got above average on the cardiovascular and medical but I had a near passing on the trama but I receive below average on air way and pediatric. This will not happened on the next time I take the test


----------



## pullnshoot25 (Apr 11, 2011)

I did about 50min and 100 questions. Passed with my first try.


----------



## CUjays34 (Apr 15, 2011)

Only have taken the written on paper back in 1996.  I had to do ALL of em.  I think it was 150 or 200 questions!


----------



## MissK (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't know the exact number mine stopped at, but I believe it was in the 50s. I passed. It was a long 4 days of waiting for results <_<


----------



## OFFROADMEDIC (Apr 18, 2011)

70 and passed, emt -B


----------



## Wild_Weasel (Apr 18, 2011)

My test stopped at 70 and I PASSED!

Cheers,
W-W


----------



## jmc519 (Apr 19, 2011)

EMT-B at 70 questions, and passed - first shot.


----------



## FNG (Apr 27, 2011)

congrats to all that passed. I will be taking my EMT-I test in a week:unsure:


----------



## luis11 (Apr 28, 2011)

70 Questions and passed.


----------



## mwmedic (Apr 30, 2011)

I took my EMT-B about a year and a half ago but I'm not sure how many questions exactly I had since I thought I was a long way from finishing so I didn't look at my question # when it just shut off! after 50 mins. I think it was in the upper 60's or lower 70's. I was almost in tears on my way home 'cause I was sure I'd failed miserably. Then I got on-line and started the happy dance for the next several hours when I passed! Hope my Medic Test turns out that well next month!!!!


----------



## Wild_Weasel (May 2, 2011)

Hello

70 questions and passing seems to be a magic number.  Anybody know the % correct is if the test stops at 70 questions?

Cheers,
W-W


----------



## sweetpete (May 3, 2011)

I'm trying to remember: Intermediate stopped around 81 or so and I passed. I don't recall how EMT-B went. But it was quick and that was a pass also.

Take care,
pete


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2011)

Kicked off at about 70 today. Still no word if I passed. Im either gonna be really happy or feel really stupid that it kicked off there and I failed.


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> kicked off at about 70 today. Still no word if i passed. Im either gonna be really happy or feel really stupid that it kicked off there and i failed.



pass!!!


----------



## johnmedic (May 3, 2011)

76 questions.. NREMT-P.. I'll let you guys know how I do. Any word on what to look for on the site to figure out if I passed, or does it just notify you?


----------



## Goofy (May 3, 2011)

70 on EMT-B. I passed on my first try.


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2011)

johnmedic said:


> 76 questions.. NREMT-P.. I'll let you guys know how I do. Any word on what to look for on the site to figure out if I passed, or does it just notify you?



Click> check application status


----------



## johnmedic (May 3, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Click> check application status



Haha easy enough. Thanks!


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2011)

johnmedic said:


> Haha easy enough. Thanks!



well did you pass?


----------



## johnmedic (May 3, 2011)

Just took it today 1pm Pacific.. hasn't posted yet!  Stay tuned.


----------



## Jackson (May 5, 2011)

Took it yesterday. stopped in the 60's and i passed.


----------



## gtmemt (May 6, 2011)

73 Questions. 45 minutes. Passed! just 2 days ago too


----------



## JValledor (May 7, 2011)

I just took my EMT-B yesterday afternoon and was stopped at 120... I have the bombed it vibe, but we'll see on Monday..


----------



## crazycajun (May 7, 2011)

JValledor said:


> I just took my EMT-B yesterday afternoon and was stopped at 120... I have the bombed it vibe, but we'll see on Monday..



Maybe not. We had two EMT's go to the maximum mark (120) questions. Both passed. It depends on the computer program and your ability to make it believe that you are 95% capable of performing at the entry level.


----------



## alabamatriathlete (May 9, 2011)

EMT-B. 70 - passed 1st try. HOLY CRAP...that test is no friggin' joke lol couple of tips - always remember BSI/Scene Safety and ABCs. Don't 2nd guess yourself unless you ABSOLUTELY know another answer is correct. Also - if you walk out thinking you failed, don't worry about it. Doesn't mean you did...and trust I thought I did. Lastly, don't take on a friday...worst friggin' weekend of my life waiting until this AM to find out. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## gtmemt (May 9, 2011)

alabamatriathlete said:


> EMT-B. 70 - passed 1st try. HOLY CRAP...that test is no friggin' joke lol couple of tips - always remember BSI/Scene Safety and ABCs. Don't 2nd guess yourself unless you ABSOLUTELY know another answer is correct. Also - if you walk out thinking you failed, don't worry about it. Doesn't mean you did...and trust I thought I did. Lastly, don't take on a friday...worst friggin' weekend of my life waiting until this AM to find out.
> 
> Good luck everyone



Good job! I know the feeling


----------



## redkid81 (May 9, 2011)

it stopped me at 86 and it  repated questions but not alot what do u guys think?


----------



## alabamatriathlete (May 10, 2011)

gtmemt said:


> Good job! I know the feeling



Thanks - appreciate it!


----------



## sop (May 10, 2011)

It stopped on 74, but I got to wait on my results. The last question dealt with a 77 year old who had pain and trouble breathing after a meal.


----------



## sop (May 11, 2011)

I passed


----------



## Odylic (May 11, 2011)

EMT-B, 70 questions, 35 minutes, pass!


----------



## ClaymoreCharlie (May 11, 2011)

Hey guys!

I am new here, was once a member of texasemt.com, but the site has been taken down for a while, looking for a new place.

I was educated at Temple College, in Temple, TX.

I just took the NRP today, cut me off at 78 questions.  I usually feel very confident as a provider, but this test has me a bit worried


----------



## ClaymoreCharlie (May 11, 2011)

MS2FUBU said:


> Mines cut off on #70....passed



Lol....mines?  Is that how you plan to write your patient care reports?


----------



## FNG (May 11, 2011)

I took my EMT-I today. It stopped at 84.  I guess I have to wait till tomorrow for the results:unsure:


----------



## ClaymoreCharlie (May 11, 2011)

That sucks FNG.  I finished mine at 1:30 CDT and was hoping it would have been posted by 4:30...no such luck.

-Sigh- I suppose I will drink myself to sleep and check in the morning!  Hope you passed man!


----------



## FNG (May 12, 2011)

ClaymoreCharlie said:


> That sucks FNG.  I finished mine at 1:30 CDT and was hoping it would have been posted by 4:30...no such luck.
> 
> -Sigh- I suppose I will drink myself to sleep and check in the morning!  Hope you passed man!



Same here man, I finished around  the same time est. I hope its posted early today or its going to be a long day.


----------



## ClaymoreCharlie (May 12, 2011)

Okay guys, it's official!  NREMTP, or NRP, whichever it currently is.  78 questions, passed, first attempt.


----------



## Dgrod (May 12, 2011)

mid 60's. thought i would have to re-test but passed


----------



## FNG (May 16, 2011)

*Passed 1st try!*

Its official after doing the National registry practicals on saturday and passing the written on friday, Im an EMT-I.  The test stopped me at 84!


----------



## rhan101277 (May 16, 2011)

FNG said:


> Its official after doing the National registry practicals on saturday and passing the written on friday, Im an EMT-I.  The test stopped me at 84!



Congrats


----------



## bearmedic (May 16, 2011)

I-85 skills passed took my test this morning stopes at 109 and no I did not pass. Feel I may be sick. Studied my heart out and just didn't do to bad but still didn't pass. 16 days and I will try again 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Cawolf86 (May 16, 2011)

I took paramedic and it stopped at 80 for me an most of my classmates. Pass! Done with medic school finally!


----------



## glock22brent (May 17, 2011)

Like many before me, I used this site to see what people were saying about the NREMT exam. 

I took the NR exam last wednesday and got stopped at 70. Grades were posted 4 hours after I finished. Passed! That sure was a load off. 

Another buddy from my class took the exam yesterday and got stopped at 120. Passed.

As for those lo'oking for help on what the exam covers, be sure to study the basics! CPR, Airway, and Cardiovascular were hit hard on mine. However, I have heard there is a database of over 10,000 questions and it seems that every person gets different categories at random.

The best thing I could tell you to do is to review all the topics in your book that were covered thoroughly and seemed to repeat throughout the book. They were repeated for a reason. Our class used the book written by Henry and was titled "EMT-Prehospital Care"

I also used a review book by Learning Express. I found it useful for the most part, however if youre looking for a book that gives the exact same questions of the test you wont find them in there. The review book just really helped me focus on what I forgot throughout the semester. 

Finally, all I can say is be sure to review CPR because while it may seem like that is the easiest part, you will likely have forgotten a lot of it by the time you take the test. And, as a basic, this is one of the most important skills you will likely ever need in the field.

Good luck!


----------



## RonMexico (May 17, 2011)

hey everyone. took the exam this morning. i was cool about it until an hour after i finished. i started to doubt i passed. dont even remember at what question it stopped, i lasted one hour though. i feel nauseous now.


----------



## RoxyGurL (May 17, 2011)

I drove to Atlanta to take the exam today. It cut me off at 70. After reading this thread I thought I either did REALLY good or REALLY bad. I tested at 1:00pm. By the time I drove back home I had my results.... I PASSED!!! The test took me 45 minutes.


----------



## NewEMT2011 (May 18, 2011)

ok i read this before i took my NREMT and all it did was freak me out, they say you wont pass if you go past 90 and i went up to 110's. they say you wont pass if you get the last question wrong, i did. and guess what I PASSED!, (my first time by the way) i was so sure i failed and i was so upset cuz of what the people on here said about the scores. So my advice, you cant tell if you pass/fail just because of the amount of questions you have. Relax, do your best, and wait till you get your results to figure out if you passed, dont listen to these theories, all you will do is give yourself an ulcer!

good luck


----------



## RemoveTheFear (May 18, 2011)

EMT-I, 85 questions, passed.


----------



## SomeGuyInAhat (May 18, 2011)

Took the NREMT on Monday night. 70 questions in 32 minutes, passed it on the first attempt.


----------



## AmeriMedic21 (May 21, 2011)

stopped me at 114 questions, i was soooo worried i failed but i PASSED!


----------



## nineball55 (May 21, 2011)

I took 120 and it cut off. I just knew I had failed. I passed on the first try. My friend took her test and it cut off at 76. She thought she failed too but she didn't. You never know. That's a crazy test.


----------



## Ronmac13 (May 23, 2011)

89 questions passed second time for I85. 70 questions passed first time for basic.


----------



## nineball55 (May 23, 2011)

I also new someone that took 60 and failed. He must have failed everything!!


----------



## phideux (May 23, 2011)

My medic test hit 80 and stopped.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 24, 2011)

phideux said:


> My medic test hit 80 and stopped.



Just retook my medic test again today for the 3rd time. Last two time computer shut me off at 150. This time at 80, i pray i'm on the same boat as you friend


----------



## izibo (May 24, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Just retook my medic test again today for the 3rd time. Last two time computer shut me off at 150. This time at 80, i pray i'm on the same boat as you friend



You should know by 3:00 eastern!


----------



## dryfishfood4ewe (May 24, 2011)

Took the medic test today... Stopped at 150 and passed!


----------



## ATX_EMT (May 24, 2011)

72 passed


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 25, 2011)

izibo said:


> You should know by 3:00 eastern!



7:00am pst, found out i finally passed the medic test. 3rd time a charm at 80 questions. For those who are in the same position taking it more than twice. Keep trying, you'll get there   Good luck


----------



## kali27 (May 25, 2011)

Officially Nationally Registered EMT basic!  Took the test yesterday and stopped at 80 something, and I passed on the first try!! That's a load off!


----------



## AustinNative (May 25, 2011)

70 questions.  Passed.


----------



## Handsome Rob (May 25, 2011)

26 minutes, 56 questions, passed


----------



## bball4robert (May 25, 2011)

Stopped me at 71 and I failed.
Took it again, stopped me at 120 and I passed


----------



## Artst10 (May 25, 2011)

basic said:


> I had 60 and passed- thought I failed since I had so few.  My buddy also thought he failed... he only had 45 questions and passed.... we were like wtf?  Our other two friends passed at 105 and 120 as well.  Crazy test that NREMT..



I thought I failed my exam today because I only answered 65 questions... last time I answered 97 questions .... waiting on the results...


----------



## freebyrd (May 26, 2011)

81 questions, passed first time


----------



## Artst10 (May 26, 2011)

*Passed!*



Fire3456 said:


> Just for information purposes...A "Fun Facts" Thread"!
> 
> Would everyone post the number of questions you answered before the test stopped.  And post if you passed or failed.
> 
> ...



60 questions PASSED!!!!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 26, 2011)

I thought you had to answer a minimum of 70 questions? Maybe I'm just crazy.


----------



## glock22brent (May 26, 2011)

i think if you take it more than once it only depends on mastery of previously failed points.

ive had friends that passed it after their first try and it only went to the 50's.  i havent heard of anybody going below 70 on the first try (at least for basic).

this is just a theory though.......


----------



## Artst10 (May 26, 2011)

glock22brent said:


> i think if you take it more than once it only depends on mastery of previously failed points.
> 
> ive had friends that passed it after their first try and it only went to the 50's.  i havent heard of anybody going below 70 on the first try (at least for basic).
> 
> this is just a theory though.......



I think it might have been 70 but this was also my 2nd try. The results from my other one was almost passing on everything but airway and breathing.


----------



## tmisbell (May 27, 2011)

paramedic-  about 82 questions.....Passed


----------



## tmisbell (May 27, 2011)

Just to let everybody know.  I didnt care for the computerized test.  I did ok on it but I feel like it tested my ability to take a test more than it did my ability to function as a medic.


----------



## Symbolic (May 27, 2011)

That appears to be the general consensus.. Rather unfortunate isn't it? Congrats on your accomplishment!


----------



## izibo (May 27, 2011)

Artst10 said:


> 60 questions PASSED!!!!!!



I'm still confused by all these people saying they took less than 70 questions. What exam was this? http://www.nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/cert_pol_proc.asp


----------



## glock22brent (May 28, 2011)

izibo, look at my previous post and theory


----------



## jlperk88 (May 31, 2011)

I took my EMT-B nat. registry test Friday at 1700, and here it is tuesday, at 1900 and they have still not posted my results....it is killing me!!!


----------



## Katarama (May 31, 2011)

*Nremt-b*

I just took mine and I only had around 65 questions...freaking out! Hope I passed!:sad:


----------



## babygirl2882 (May 31, 2011)

jlperk88 said:


> I took my EMT-B nat. registry test Friday at 1700, and here it is tuesday, at 1900 and they have still not posted my results....it is killing me!!!



Me too! Don't ever take your test on Friday and have memorial day Monday! I keep refreshing the website...only to find nothing.


----------



## mintygood (May 31, 2011)

74 pass


----------



## babygirl2882 (May 31, 2011)

Ok possibly a stupid question. Where on the NREMT website will it tell me if I passed or failed? Is it under my cert? Or application status? Lol I just want to make sure I'm not missing it.


----------



## Artst10 (May 31, 2011)

babygirl2882 said:


> Ok possibly a stupid question. Where on the NREMT website will it tell me if I passed or failed? Is it under my cert? Or application status? Lol I just want to make sure I'm not missing it.



Go to Check status it should be there


----------



## jfuller61 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Nremt b*

71 questions, 40 minutes, passed


----------



## Katarama (Jun 1, 2011)

66 questions and passed


----------



## jlperk88 (Jun 1, 2011)

my results were finally posted this morning at 0600 and I passed!  74 questions.  That was the longest 5 days of my life!!!


----------



## m0nster986 (Jun 2, 2011)

passed twice with 80-85


----------



## loves2(k)box84 (Jun 2, 2011)

71; passed!


----------



## Sandog (Jun 2, 2011)

babygirl2882 said:


> Ok possibly a stupid question. Where on the NREMT website will it tell me if I passed or failed? Is it under my cert? Or application status? Lol I just want to make sure I'm not missing it.



You can check at the following link.
https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/checkEmtStatus.asp


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jun 2, 2011)

70 questions, 30 min. PASSED!


----------



## jmason (Jun 3, 2011)

Took Emt-p at 8 am this morning. There was a lot of hard questions and it shut off at 80. will have to see if I passed later. Has anyone failed at 80?


----------



## freebyrd (Jun 3, 2011)

jmason said:


> Took Emt-p at 8 am this morning. There was a lot of hard questions and it shut off at 80. will have to see if I passed later. Has anyone failed at 80?



people have failed and passed at every number, however i looked at my question number at 52 and i want to say i answered about twenty to twenty five questions so i was high 70 low 80 and i passed first time, good luck


----------



## jmason (Jun 3, 2011)

freebyrd said:


> people have failed and passed at every number, however i looked at my question number at 52 and i want to say i answered about twenty to twenty five questions so i was high 70 low 80 and i passed first time, good luck





Passed the written nremt p with 80 questions.. YES!!!


----------



## CaydenElizalde (Jun 3, 2011)

took the test today and it stopped at 120 and I feel like i failed :\ The questions relating to pregnancy are what caused me the most problems, so I know what I need to read up on in the future


----------



## freebyrd (Jun 4, 2011)

jmason said:


> Passed the written nremt p with 80 questions.. YES!!!



i knew you would B)


----------



## hobbit2009 (Jun 4, 2011)

My CBT took me 30 minutes to complete, stopped at 80 questions, and I PASSED.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 4, 2011)

So, I took the EMT-B test today at 2:10pm MST.
It took me ~50 mins to go all the way to 120...

I don't feel GREAT about it, but then again I don't feel HORRIBLE about either...
*scratches head* (couldn't find the emote that did that)


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 4, 2011)

whoops... double post.
Don't see a delete option.


----------



## emt_jd (Jun 4, 2011)

*Am I Certified?*

Hey guys,
Just took the NREMT exam yesterday. I finished with an hour to spare and completed 70 questions.  I checked a hour later and they already had the exam scored. When I check my application status it says:

	Exam Date:	6/3/2011 (CST)
	Results Date:	6/3/2011 (CST)

Examination Scored

Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification.

Certification documents will be mailed to the address provided in your account profile by first class US Postal service within three business days.


National certification is not a license to practice. You should contact your state EMS office for information on licensing requirements.



However when I go to "My Certification" it says Our records indicate you are not currently nationally certified. And I don't have a Registry number yet. Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## 008 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi folks, 1st time posting here... Just want to say that I finished my EMT-B NREMT today at 12P. Cut me off at 69 or 70 and I have to admit that I'm not feeling very optimistic... Test was definitely confusing and I did well in my class and thought I knew my stuff but still, I'm not feeling so good about the test... I'm almost too nervous to check my results. 

I used various practice tests online and books while I think they helped, not sure why the test was still meant to confuse and make you second guess your answer. 

I guess I'm going to calm down for a bit and when I gather enough courage, I'll check my results, lol!


----------



## 008 (Jun 4, 2011)

I've been checking the 'Check Status of Nationally Certified EMS Professional' link on NREMT to see my test results but so far nothing yet... Is it because it's the weekend and I have to wait till Monday? The wait is killing me...


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 4, 2011)

008 said:


> I've been checking the 'Check Status of Nationally Certified EMS Professional' link on NREMT to see my test results but so far nothing yet... Is it because it's the weekend and I have to wait till Monday? The wait is killing me...



Yes, It's because it's a weekend. 
They said in the conf. letter that you got that it'd take 1-2 BUSINESS DAYS to be posted online.
Weekends aren't business days :/
It sucks I knowww D:


----------



## 008 (Jun 4, 2011)

I thought so... this wait is going to ruin my weekend... I'm already bummed that I feel I did poorly.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 4, 2011)

008 said:


> I thought so... this wait is going to ruin my weekend... I'm already bummed that I feel I did poorly.



all we can do i just keep waiting and putting our minds on other things.


----------



## 008 (Jun 4, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> all we can do i just keep waiting and putting our minds on other things.



I know what you mean... Good luck to you.


----------



## IAems (Jun 4, 2011)

Best of Luck!  I'll tell you this. I finished quick, at about 70 something, and thought I did poorly.  Turned out I passed, first try.  Not to get your hopes up or anything, but if they stop you short (70ish) I think you either did really good or really bad, and if it turns out to be really bad, no worries, now you know what to study for next time. Also, if it turns out you didn't do well, try and remember next time to narrow it down to two questions if you can; then at least it's 50:50.  Relax this weekend, watched pots never boiling and all . . .


----------



## 008 (Jun 4, 2011)

I know what you mean by either I did really well (which I doubt) or I did really bad since I got cut off at 68-70ish... But someone did say you could get cut off at any number and no guarantee you'll pass or fail. I did also narrow/eliminate the two unlikely answers and it was picking the 'rightest' of the two that had me doubting my test results... 

I studied and I really thought I know my stuff, but it just seems that all the studying I did, was not tested on... Not to mention some of the questions were rather vague and two answers (or none of them really) can actually apply, just depending which one you should do first... 

Anyway, I'm just shocked at how uncertain I'm about the test and if I do fail, I think the only sure way to prepare for my 2nd try is to know the text book (Prehospital Emergency Care by Brady, written by Mistovich/Karren) front to back. I thought I knew enough since I got a 90% in class, but come to think of it, I guess I needed to know even more...


----------



## IAems (Jun 5, 2011)

*Percentage*

I may be wrong in this, and if somebody works at national registry and knows _exactly_ how the test works, please correct me, but I believe the reason the national registry cuts off for so many people at around 70 is because 70% (get it . . .) It will let you keep going if you make some mistakes, but once you get to a certain point (around 130ish), if you've missed too many to get 70%, the program automatically fails you.  Therefore, if you were shut down at around 70, you either got most right or missed too many of those first 70 to even get 70% (meaning missing about 40 questions or so).  And, again, if you did miss more than 30 or 40, that's okay.  Some people have trouble with tests.  If you did fail, take some practice exams before the next test and grade yourself, see where you're at.


----------



## 008 (Jun 5, 2011)

I've done numerous free online practice tests (emtb.com: all 41 tests, smartmedic.com, wps.prenhall.com) and books (Prehospital Emergency Care Workbook by Mistovich/Karren, Mosby's EMT-B Cert Prep and Review, SUCCESS! for the EMT-Basic 2nd Edition by Mistovich) and I did fine on them... By fine meaning I'm getting 75 -85% 1st time and once I learn my mistakes, I go back and study and eventually I get close to 95-100% on all these practice tests... I know some of them by heart but I still find NREMT to be tricky and vague.

That's why I'm saying as much as these practice tests have helped me, if I do fail, I think reading and hitting my text book hard again is the only way to help me. 

Sorry for the long rant, but the wait is really getting to me.


----------



## freebyrd (Jun 5, 2011)

you know the more i think about it the more i can't remember exactly where my test cut off,
i know i looked at what question i was on at 52, and i tested for about 15 more minutes or so, felt like another 20 or 30 questions is there anyplace on the registry site that tells you how many questions you answered and the percentages?


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 5, 2011)

008 said:


> I've done numerous free online practice tests (emtb.com: all 41 tests, smartmedic.com, wps.prenhall.com) and books (Prehospital Emergency Care Workbook by Mistovich/Karren, Mosby's EMT-B Cert Prep and Review, SUCCESS! for the EMT-Basic 2nd Edition by Mistovich) and I did fine on them... By fine meaning I'm getting 75 -85% 1st time and once I learn my mistakes, I go back and study and eventually I get close to 95-100% on all these practice tests... I know some of them by heart but I still find NREMT to be tricky and vague.
> 
> That's why I'm saying as much as these practice tests have helped me, if I do fail, I think reading and hitting my text book hard again is the only way to help me.
> 
> Sorry for the long rant, but the wait is really getting to me.



JUST LEAVE IT ALONE! 
You're elevating your BP for no reason... 
Well, yes for a reason, but the outcome will not be affected by how much you fret over it.
Go get laid. Go babysit. Go to starbucks. 
just go preoccupy yourself 
CoD is a good way! :3


----------



## 008 (Jun 5, 2011)

I know I know... BP is already thru the roof and ready to pop! I'm just going to sleep it off...


----------



## Symbolic (Jun 6, 2011)

008 said:


> I know I know... BP is already thru the roof and ready to pop! I'm just going to sleep it off...



I wouldn't sell yourself short just yet. If your like me, you look at all the answers you knew you got wrong and dwell on them to the point where you convince yourself you bombed it. I finished at 70 also and was convinced I failed. The wait is the worst.. couldn't imagine taking it on a weekend. Waiting 12 hours for results was nerve racking enough.. Based on the fact it cut you off at 70 I'm willing to bet you nailed it.


----------



## 008 (Jun 6, 2011)

Symbolic said:


> I wouldn't sell yourself short just yet. If your like me, you look at all the answers you knew you got wrong and dwell on them to the point where you convince yourself you bombed it. I finished at 70 also and was convinced I failed. The wait is the worst.. couldn't imagine taking it on a weekend. Waiting 12 hours for results was nerve racking enough.. Based on the fact it cut you off at 70 I'm willing to bet you nailed it.



I hope you're right... I'll let you guys know tomorrow when I find out results.


----------



## emt_jd (Jun 6, 2011)

I finished Friday at 70 questions and passed! The NREMT scored it right away and it was available when I got home! I saw today that I'm officially in the registry! Good luck to all who have taken the exam and who are going to take it!


----------



## 008 (Jun 6, 2011)

emt_jd said:


> I finished Friday at 70 questions and passed! The NREMT scored it right away and it was available when I got home! I saw today that I'm officially in the registry! Good luck to all who have taken the exam and who are going to take it!



Congrats!!!


----------



## emt_jd (Jun 6, 2011)

008 said:


> Congrats!!!



Hey thanks! How did your test go???


----------



## 008 (Jun 6, 2011)

emt_jd said:


> Hey thanks! How did your test go???



Guess I'll find out tomorrow...


----------



## loves2(k)box84 (Jun 6, 2011)

FYI - those of you going onto nursing, this is how the NCLEX is! Darn computer adaptive testing!


----------



## musicistheforce (Jun 6, 2011)

I took the test on Saturday and it stopped me in the early 60's.....but I PASSED!!


----------



## freebyrd (Jun 6, 2011)

008 said:


> Guess I'll find out tomorrow...



its tomorrow and its morning check it fool


----------



## freebyrd (Jun 6, 2011)

musicistheforce said:


> I took the test on Saturday and it stopped me in the early 60's.....but I PASSED!!



good job, think that means you aced it


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 6, 2011)

so, like i said earlier, took the test on friday afternoon, took like 50mins, and went to question 120.

This guy right here, passed.


----------



## emt_jd (Jun 6, 2011)

008 said:


> Guess I'll find out tomorrow...



Let us know how what you got! Goodluck!


----------



## emt_jd (Jun 6, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> so, like i said earlier, took the test on friday afternoon, took like 50mins, and went to question 120.
> 
> This guy right here, passed.



Nice job!!!! Congrats I passed friday also!


----------



## Ricky_Rescue (Jun 6, 2011)

120 questions completed in 45 minutes (I was on FIRE...though I got worried afterwards that I didn't pass).

Checked NREMT's website 3 hours later...Passed. 

I got some insanely difficult triage questions - confusing scenarios with Peds...


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 6, 2011)

Ricky_Rescue said:


> 120 questions completed in 45 minutes (I was on FIRE...though I got worried afterwards that I didn't pass).
> 
> Checked NREMT's website 3 hours later...Passed.
> 
> I got some insanely difficult triage questions - confusing scenarios with Peds...



Yeah, I wasn't really confused by anything 
Maybe by a question here and there, but overall i got most of em... (I think so.)


----------



## CaydenElizalde (Jun 6, 2011)

I ended up passing after 120 questions and a weekend of waiting! Congratulations to the rest of you who passed as well!


----------



## EXPERTrookie209 (Jun 6, 2011)

73 after about an hour, IIRC.

I left the building all pissed off, thinking I didn't pass. But to my surprise, 2 days later it said I passed!


----------



## BayareaMedic (Jun 6, 2011)

146 questions, about 1 hour of test taking! Def thought i failed.... But I passed.... That test is so unpredictable!


----------



## 008 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok, I just checked and I'm now registered and certified...

YEEEEESSSSS!


----------



## emt_jd (Jun 7, 2011)

008 said:


> Ok, I just checked and I'm now registered and certified...
> 
> YEEEEESSSSS!



congrats! I just got my package in the mail today!


----------



## obey562 (Jun 7, 2011)

Took the EMT-B test today, stopped at 82, still no results. I'm nervous!!

Questions seemed to be hard at the beginning, then got easier towards the end... is that a bad thing? lol


----------



## freebyrd (Jun 7, 2011)

obey562 said:


> Took the EMT-B test today, stopped at 82, still no results. I'm nervous!!
> 
> Questions seemed to be hard at the beginning, then got easier towards the end... is that a bad thing? lol



yes.....no ...dunno' :blink:


----------



## obey562 (Jun 7, 2011)

I passed!!! woohooo "Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification." eheheh

(stopped at 82)


----------



## rtarin (Jun 7, 2011)

*EMT-Intermediate 85*

EMT-I85 - Stopped at Q#142 after like about 1 hour and passed, took it yesterday at 1500 saw results at 0700 today.

I thought it was really hard with lots of questions about acidosis, alkalosis, OBGYN scenarios and terms, Peds, Cardiology, C-spine, ABC's, CPR in order from most to least. No ETT questions at all, only about 4 about IV related stuff.


----------



## bearmedic (Jun 7, 2011)

I-85 second try. First try 129 and stopped second 133 this test is no joke. Toke this AM at 0730 found out at 1340. Now to get some sleep


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## freebyrd (Jun 7, 2011)

bearmedic said:


> I-85 second try. First try 129 and stopped second 133 this test is no joke. *Toke this AM* at 0730 found out at 1340. Now to get some sleep
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


if you weren't toking maybe you would have passed the first time


----------



## musicistheforce (Jun 7, 2011)

freebyrd said:


> good job, think that means you aced it



lol, I knew that I either did really well, or really poorly


----------



## dstevens58 (Jun 8, 2011)

Took my NREMT Basic this morning, stopped at around question 70 or 71.  I feel good about it, but will have to wait for the results.B)


----------



## dstevens58 (Jun 8, 2011)

dstevens58 said:


> Took my NREMT Basic this morning, stopped at around question 70 or 71.  I feel good about it, but will have to wait for the results.B)



Quick results - Was posted on NREMT this afternoon, about 5.5 hours after I took my test.  I now have a number, so I PASSED.  Just waiting for cards now, then protocol testing and will be cleared.


----------



## Symbolic (Jun 8, 2011)

dstevens58 said:


> Quick results - Was posted on NREMT this afternoon, about 5.5 hours after I took my test.  I now have a number, so I PASSED.  Just waiting for cards now, then protocol testing and will be cleared.



Congrats!


----------



## redfrogs7707 (Jun 9, 2011)

Stopped on 77 and passed.  First shot!


----------



## rybosnacks (Jun 9, 2011)

Took emt-b yesterday. Test stopped at 118 for me, and I passed.


----------



## nerdyEMS (Jun 9, 2011)

120 & passed. Found it a little challenging


----------



## asysto1e (Jun 9, 2011)

62 minutes left and i failed.  nice.


----------



## ABCTechnician (Jun 9, 2011)

About 80 questions. Passed on first attempt.


----------



## freebyrd (Jun 10, 2011)

asysto1e said:


> 62 minutes left and i failed.  nice.


sorry to hear that.
a lot of time left, do you feel you rushed it?

shake it off and  get e.m.s of your mind for a couple of days,

i think the nremt website produces areas where you need additional study when you have to take the test again
concentrate on those areas,
good luck you'll get them next time


----------



## NKA31 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Nremt*

I took the NREMT yesterday at 5pm and definitely felt weird once the test had ended.  I felt that I was prepared but by the end of the test I really wasn't that confident.  

I was so shocked when it stopped that I don't even remember the last question or my exact number.  The test stopped in the low 70's or 70 on the dot.  I've seen many people stop at 70, feel like they failed, and still pass though.  I read everything carefully and took my time; about 50 min. to an hour.

I just checked the NREMT site today at 10am and I PASSED.  It seems like the common post is that people feel as if they did poorly based on the difficulty or the number of questions.  Just remember the basics, scene safety, ABC's etc.  Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## EMT-Beast (Jun 10, 2011)

70 questions on the dot.

Only slept about 4 hours, checked NREMT around 8:30am.....PASSED!!

Off for a celebratory beer (or 2 or 3 or 4....) later tonight.  Now the hard part, trying to get a job.


----------



## Cavity (Jun 11, 2011)

Took the NREMT-P last June. It stopped somewhere between 75-85. I don't remember where, but I passed. I had no idea where I stood when I was taking it.


----------



## Bighurk (Jun 11, 2011)

I took it back in February and I was stopped at 75. I thought I failed at first because there was a couple of questions which I was not familiar with but anxiously checked the next day and I PASSED! ^_^


----------



## JamesBlack (Jun 13, 2011)

First Responder, mid 80s.

Passed


----------



## BooyahAchieved (Jun 16, 2011)

EMT-B, test stopped around 115-120 questions. Passed!

Add me to the list of people that walked out of the test center certain that I had failed. I don't know if other people were just being modest, but I was REALLY sure I had failed haha.. I'm glad I only had to wait a day for the results. This test would've driven me crazy if I had to wait any longer


----------



## BooyahAchieved (Jun 16, 2011)

Also, and it's probably too late if you're reading this, I really freaked myself out reading this forum before taking my test. The majority of people posting they passed said they did it within 60-80 questions, so when I went over the 100 question mark, I really started to get nervous. I could have done without all that extra stress during my test haha


----------



## hoeyxd (Jun 16, 2011)

took the nremt at 8 am, stopped at 90 and passed first time! thanks yall for being so involved in this forum, all the nremt practice resources were such a great help


----------



## WickedGood (Jun 17, 2011)

I breezed thru my EMT-B class, passed with a 95.  Passed my state exam with a 90 then a year later had to go sit thru my NREMT-B.  So I put a little effort into studying and hit the computer.  The test shut off after 69 or 70 questions and like less than 20 min into testing.  I walked out of that center with no confidence what so ever in having passed...  I've never felt that way about a test before in my life.  A few hours later it was posted on the site that I passed but wow... I really wasn't sure until I saw it.


----------



## Sako887 (Jun 17, 2011)

stopped at exactly 70 and passed


----------



## Blessed187 (Jun 19, 2011)

Stupid me didn't even look at what question I was on so I don't know what number I got cut off at. I either did really good or really bad lol. You guys know what I mean. CRAP! I was in the early 100's I believe. CRAAAAAAAP! I took the test on Friday so I might not get the results till Tuesday.... I hope I passed cause 70 bucks is a lot of money to pay to take it again. I'll post the outcome as soon as I know. ttyl


----------



## Blessed187 (Jun 19, 2011)

Seriously sick to my stomach right now. Grr. :censored:


----------



## onlysimioli (Jun 20, 2011)

Gosh does this test mess with you. I took my test Saturday. Was feeling pretty sure I failed it cut me off at 70 and I was like oh great it found out I'm stupid quicker than i hoped. So I spent Saturday and sunday bummed out. Even declined a Disneyland trip thinking man I'm not happy enough for the happiest place on earth. Woke up at 6 today drug my feet to the computer and thought i would just be verifying my failures. Low and behold "congratulations" man I'm stoked. Good thing my girlfriend talked me down from that ledge. Lol


----------



## Blessed187 (Jun 21, 2011)

Crap, I failed. I hate the way every question is set up to f*ck with you! GRRR!


----------



## 4thebirds (Jun 22, 2011)

I took my test this afternoon and have no clue what number I was on.  I think I was in there for maybe an hour, if that.  Can't wait to see if I passed, although I feel like I bombed.  
And I already took and passed my practical, but the NREMT site isn't showing those results.  Would they be on that same page?


----------



## 4thebirds (Jun 23, 2011)

I passed!!!  Woohoo!  I can now officially say I'm certified!


----------



## scso7269 (Jun 23, 2011)

64 questions........passed first try!


----------



## Blessed187 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow, looks like I'm the only one that failed this NREMT.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 24, 2011)

Your not the only one.  A few people from my department who just went through EMT school failed it.  And there have been a few others here who have.  Don't stress about it too much.  Study a little more in the areas that the test says you did bad in and try again!


----------



## mike1390 (Jun 25, 2011)

80 passed NREMT-P


----------



## Soxsider (Jun 27, 2011)

70 passed first attempt. results were on the nremt website in less than 4 hours. emt achieve worked well for me as far as study guides go. stick to your abc's and you should be fine


----------



## freebyrd (Jun 27, 2011)

Blessed187 said:


> Wow, looks like I'm the only one that failed this NREMT.


trust me bro you are not the only one to fail nremt, happens to everybody somewhere everyday,
someone says when you don't pass the nremt sight shows you what areas you need more work on.

break out your study materials and hit those subjects hard, take it again as soon as possible so you will retain most of the things that you did do well on.

you will get it next time dude don't worry


----------



## BSISceneSafe (Jun 27, 2011)

70 questions even 1 hour total time, no idea yet. I am in the painful waiting period.


----------



## Rob5239 (Jun 27, 2011)

70 questions 57minutes left failed...first time..how long is passing good for?


----------



## freebyrd (Jun 28, 2011)

Rob5239 said:


> 70 questions 57minutes left failed...first time.*.how long is passing good for?*



you have to recert every two years, but i thought you said you failed?
if you meant when can you retake? i think its 14 days


----------



## Rob5239 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes I failed at 70. Thought it was easy but proven to be very confusing. I will try again in 15 days.I'm very upset about it.It's just every two years that sucks..but I have to pass it.


----------



## BSISceneSafe (Jun 28, 2011)

BTW, the test I took was EMT-B. Just found out this morning I passed! Now on to the job hunt......


----------



## JohnH (Jun 30, 2011)

I took the NREMT yesterday and it shut off at 70, took me about 1 hour. Found out today that I passed!!! I thought for sure I failed it since it shut off so fast.


----------



## Nimrod_BasketCase (Jul 3, 2011)

I took mine the other day. EMT-B got to 72 I totally thought I failed, but I passed.


----------



## socalemt123 (Jul 3, 2011)

*120...Passed*

Didn't feel confident walking out of exam knowing I answered all 120 questions and most people get shut off around 70 because they are doing so well.. Just got the email yesterday stating I passed though..


----------



## imcdermott (Jul 3, 2011)

*If at first...*

120 and failed. Retest coming up in 8 days. I'm hitting fisdap, jblearning, and my textbook hard, but some days it feels like studying too much is counterproductive. I feel that I may be over thinking, and confusing myself further. Suggestions?


----------



## socalemt123 (Jul 3, 2011)

imcdermott said:


> 120 and failed. Retest coming up in 8 days. I'm hitting fisdap, jblearning, and my textbook hard, but some days it feels like studying too much is counterproductive. I feel that I may be over thinking, and confusing myself further. Suggestions?



The Brady Prep books are the best.. I used the "Success for EMT" book and it seemed to have a lot of the same types of test questions on the NREMT. You can get it at Barnes and Noble...


----------



## kbrodie694 (Jul 4, 2011)

*study*

I found that for me the best thing to do is step away for a while and then go back and do some scenerio based training.  But the biggest thing to remember on these tests is not to over think the question if you have gone through your class and did well then you can pass the test.  Use the KISS principle Keep It Simple Stupid and it really helps.


----------



## airupthere (Jul 4, 2011)

112 questions and passed. It was a while ago, glad that experience is over. I was so sure i failed i started studying for my retest lol. Hated the repeat questions.


----------



## 4thebirds (Jul 4, 2011)

I felt like it just kept asking me questions in the same two or three areas..  It was odd.  Pregnancy, burns and knee injuries...


----------



## Sizz (Jul 6, 2011)

80 questions / passed (Paramedic exam).


----------



## johnklien (Jul 6, 2011)

any one who could recommend me any cheap easy fast online traffic school?

is there anyone who have tried cheapeasyfast.com ??? please let me know 

thanks


----------



## bmk92 (Jul 8, 2011)

*failed*

took the test. finished after 70 questions and failed.  does that just mean i really sucked? it has been two months and i arrogantly thought i could get away without studying. could this be a mistake? or did i really screw up? i rarely hear cases where people only went through 70 and failed


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2011)

bmk92 said:


> took the test. finished after 70 questions and failed.  does that just mean i really sucked? it has been two months and i arrogantly thought i could get away without studying. could this be a mistake? or did i really screw up? i rarely hear cases where people only went through 70 and failed



It means that in the minimum number of 70 queations it was able to determine that you did not know the material.

So take that as you will. but you probably got the majority of them wrong.


----------



## bsgresham1969 (Jul 9, 2011)

I took mine this morning. It stopped at 85 still waiting on the results. It's driving me crazy!


----------



## mizzouRAH (Jul 9, 2011)

80 and passed...


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Jul 10, 2011)

72.. awaiting results.:wacko:


----------



## johnklien (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Online traffic school*

well. I have received couple of recommendations for cheapeasyfastonlinetrafficschool.com ... let me check them out and get back
to you with some updates.

Keep me Posted!


----------



## freebyrd (Jul 11, 2011)

bmk92 said:


> took the test. finished after 70 questions and failed.  does that just mean i really sucked? it has been two months and i arrogantly thought i could get away without studying. could this be a mistake? or did i really screw up? i rarely hear cases where people only went through 70 and failed



unfortunately with adaptive tests like this a low question total and a fail means you bombed -_-
but now you know. don't be cocky and study next time


----------



## Tcass100 (Jul 11, 2011)

Mine Stopped somewhere in the low 70's and I passed it, but It hasnt done Any good whatsoever since there doesnt seem to be a single solitary EMT job anywhere in the State of MI..Im so flipping discouraged its unreal, had my license since January and cant even get a fricking interview anywhere, so my advice is if you live in MI dont even Bother paying for the Damn thing cause its about as usefull as toilet paper..={


----------



## 4thebirds (Jul 11, 2011)

Tcass...  Where I live if you aren't a FF you really can't get hired either, so I have taken on a volunteer position so that I can at least gain experience.  You get paid if you go on a call but otherwise just hang around when on shift.  Maybe you need to look at that to at least keep your certification good and get your foot in the door somewhere.  Good luck.


----------



## Tcass100 (Jul 11, 2011)

yes I am looking into that, we are moving next month to a small town, and we know a gal on the first responder team of the Fire department, who said she can get me on as I first responder, 10 bucks a call or something, but its better than nothing at this point, It will at least help with keeping my CE current..


----------



## BGeer83 (Jul 11, 2011)

Around 70 and passed.

Just took the test last Friday and this is my very first post here!


----------



## imcdermott (Jul 11, 2011)

*Retake update*



imcdermott said:


> 120 and failed. Retest coming up in 8 days. I'm hitting fisdap, jblearning, and my textbook hard, but some days it feels like studying too much is counterproductive. I feel that I may be over thinking, and confusing myself further. Suggestions?



Retested today. Got booted out in the mid 60's somewhere. I didn't even think that was possible, I thought the min. no. of questions was 70. Since my last attempt went through 120 and I failed, perhaps getting kicked out early is a good sign. Awaiting results... Side note-I am absolutely certain that I got my last question right. I've heard theories that this is a good indicator of your performance. Nothing to do now but wait...:unsure:


----------



## SeanEddy (Jul 11, 2011)

Mine cut off at 83 and I passed.


----------



## EMSrush (Jul 11, 2011)

BGeer83 said:


> Around 70 and passed.
> 
> Just took the test last Friday and this is my very first post here!



Congrats to you and welcome!!


----------



## BGeer83 (Jul 11, 2011)

EMSrush said:


> Congrats to you and welcome!!


Thank you very much. I am very excited to start my career and get to know all of you fine people. I hope to learn a lot here. I'm sure I will


----------



## EMSrush (Jul 11, 2011)

BGeer83 said:


> Thank you very much. I am very excited to start my career and get to know all of you fine people. I hope to learn a lot here. I'm sure I will



Yes, there are many fine people. And a few rotten ones.


----------



## mpena (Jul 11, 2011)

I just took my enthusiasm test on friday... exactly 70 questions and passed


----------



## Iceman26 (Jul 11, 2011)

When I took mine it cut me off in the mid 70's and I passed. A friend of mine from class got up in the 130's before his cut him off. He thought for sure he failed but he ended up passing.


----------



## mpena (Jul 11, 2011)

mpena said:


> I just took my enthusiasm test on friday... exactly 70 questions and passed


emtb test lol


----------



## Ramathorn90 (Jul 11, 2011)

nremt-p 80 questions. Felt as if I failed. Results posted 10 hours later with a passing score.


----------



## Iceman26 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ramathorn90 said:


> nremt-p 80 questions. Felt as if I failed. Results posted 10 hours later with a passing score.



I was the same way with mine. I got cut off in the mid 70's and was like "uhhhh....ok". I didn't feel great about it, but I also knew there was no way I bombed it bad enough that they cut me off that quickly. I took mine late afternoon so I didn't find out until the next morning if I passed or not. I woke up at like 6am to check it and was so excited to have passed, thus meaning I was finally officially DONE with paramedic school and the whole thing and could finally let loose a little and look forward to getting into the field and working.


----------



## mwmedic (Jul 12, 2011)

Took the Paramedic Exam. 1 hour 25 minutes/95 questions. I PASSED!!!! Thank You, God!!!!


----------



## imcdermott (Jul 13, 2011)

*I passed!!!*



imcdermott said:


> Retested today. Got booted out in the mid 60's somewhere. I didn't even think that was possible, I thought the min. no. of questions was 70. Since my last attempt went through 120 and I failed, perhaps getting kicked out early is a good sign. Awaiting results... Side note-I am absolutely certain that I got my last question right. I've heard theories that this is a good indicator of your performance. Nothing to do now but wait...:unsure:



Just checked the NREMT site, and I DID IT THIS TIME!!! Thanks to all who offered advice on the retest. I Have only a few days to celebrate, then it's on to Paramedic school next week... WOO-HOO!


----------



## nwhitney (Jul 13, 2011)

Took my NREMT Basic exam today.  Passed at 70 questions.


----------



## Leanne (Jul 13, 2011)

EMT-Basic in January 2011 and it cut off at 71. I passed but my instructor and I were both iffy if I actually passed due to it being so close to 70. (I am quick to doubt my test scores). It took me about an 1 hour including check in.


----------



## wadford (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok took mine today, it stopped at 68. Now it's just the waiting game (this weekend is going to kill me I tell you!) to find out if I passed or failed.


----------



## charlie07 (Jul 18, 2011)

approximately 80... passed.... I was in and out of the testing center in under an hour.... thought for sure I had failed;  EMT-B test.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I am pleased to say that at 86 questions I passed the I-85 test.


----------



## odellt117 (Jul 19, 2011)

I got to question 118 before the test ended.  Sadly I did not pass.


----------



## wadford (Jul 20, 2011)

Mine stopped at 68, I passed


----------



## G00CH 53 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry for the delay....paperwork and such and graduation. 80 questions and passed for Medic.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 22, 2011)

70 exact Passed!


----------



## Boduke (Jul 22, 2011)

118 and passed


----------



## HopeIpass (Jul 23, 2011)

Mine ended at 90 and I don't know if I passed or failed yet... I don't feel comfortable though.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 24, 2011)

HopeIpass said:


> Mine ended at 90 and I don't know if I passed or failed yet... I don't feel comfortable though.



Lol I dont think anyone one felt comfortable afterwards, mine stopped at 70 and all i could think was did i mess up so bad that it didn't give me extra questions or did I actually pass... I did pass if you were wondering =D


----------



## HopeIpass (Jul 25, 2011)

failed


----------



## emt junkie (Jul 25, 2011)

Took Basic in Feb 2010 69 question and passed.
Took I-85 July 2011, 120 and passed.

Do youself a BIG favor and do not test on a Friday afternoon or Saturday, it will end up being the longest weekend of your life waiting for Monday morning to get your results.


----------



## hk531971 (Jul 26, 2011)

79 or 80..Paramedic....failed really bad..NR blows


----------



## kmillard92 (Jul 26, 2011)

Passed at 120, thought I was doing pretty well so I was surprised I went up that high.


----------



## chriso (Jul 26, 2011)

Just joined the forum guys. Just found out I passed about ten minutes ago. Failed the first two times, Top of my class with a 97 overall but my class didn't prepare me for what I saw on the national registry. No excuse I hit the books super hard for the my third time with the use of a couple sites and the test stopped me at 67 yeasterday. I was surprised it stopped so quick but I went home and started remembering some of the questions I went over and that I knew that I got a lot of them right. 

    Got a crapload of OB/Peds, Trauma and a lot to do with geriatrics. My advice to those on their third try like I was is to REALLY hit the books. I used the brady 11th edition book with the study guide and emtprep and jblearning sites. I studied daily for a few months and used a crapload of flashcards. I also remember all the rates respirations,pulse,bp, and stuff like the gcs and as soon as they gave me the dry erase pen and paper I wrote them all down so I didn't have to stress remembering on the fly yet. Job here I come and Paramedic school your next!


----------



## mommak90 (Jul 26, 2011)

I took my Basic yesterday, stopped at 86 and I passed!


----------



## cwig (Jul 27, 2011)

60 something, thought for sure I failed it. Felt very comfortable with all the sections but the majority of the test seemed to be peds for me. Maybe my weak spot I suppose.


----------



## cwig (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh and if you are taking the NREMT-P remember that god damn Parkland Burn Formula had 3 questions on that.


----------



## vestaxpro05 (Jul 27, 2011)

Took the nremt yesterday....stopped at 70...FAILED ! any suggestions how to prepare for the second time?! thanks


----------



## rowdybear (Jul 27, 2011)

stopped at 71, passed, basic, woot woot


----------



## MedikErik (Jul 28, 2011)

70ish questions (72 I think), passed, NREMT-P. Took about 20-25 minutes.


----------



## brown_emt1011 (Jul 28, 2011)

1st time-70 and failed   2nd time-120 and failed


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Jul 28, 2011)

71, passed first try! Cant believe it! EMT Basic


----------



## brown_emt1011 (Jul 28, 2011)

Congrats.that is so exciting. Sounds like you did a really good job. .i did improve a little bit,as it kicked me off at 120 this time and not 70


----------



## anthonykong (Jul 28, 2011)

81 and passed NREMT P!


----------



## chriso (Jul 28, 2011)

brown_emt1011 said:


> Congrats.that is so exciting. Sounds like you did a really good job. .i did improve a little bit,as it kicked me off at 120 this time and not 70



The testing is adaptive so I don't really think getting to 120 over 70 is a indicator of doing better. I passed mine at 67 and I've heard of people passing at 140.


----------



## Izaya64 (Jul 28, 2011)

4th time taking it and failed @ 120 but literally came within questions only failed one subject


----------



## chriso (Jul 28, 2011)

Izaya64 said:


> 4th time taking it and failed @ 120 but literally came within questions only failed one subject



That sucks! Maybe it's time to change study habits if it's the 4th try?


----------



## Izaya64 (Jul 28, 2011)

shoot tell me about it bud I hate that test it gets me all worked up and then I fail.


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Jul 30, 2011)

72 and passed.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 31, 2011)

Izaya64 said:


> shoot tell me about it bud I hate that test it gets me all worked up and then I fail.



When I passed I studied my butt off for weeks before taking it, but the day of the test I made sure it was scheduled later in the day, I woke up around 11AM, made myself a real nice breakfast/lunch, showered, sat around my house listening to music and basically just Relaxed until it was time for em to go take it, I didn't even think about the test that whole day until I was there... My advice, relax... I understand that its a big test but I've had some people who where way smarter then me in class who failed it because they got worked up.


----------



## firstdue52 (Aug 1, 2011)

Stopped me at 70 on my EMT and passed.  Medic... we'll see in a month or so


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 1, 2011)

First attempt for TN- 72 and passed
Second attempt for FL - 86 and passed

(EMT BASIC)


----------



## StarsGoDim (Aug 1, 2011)

70 and passed EMT-B


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 2, 2011)

EMT-B, 69 Passed


----------



## hatsuo (Aug 2, 2011)

NREMT-B  @118 and Passed!!!!!!


----------



## hk531971 (Aug 2, 2011)

150 Passed - Paramedic


----------



## Mymellomymeek (Aug 2, 2011)

jbinmontana said:


> EMT-Basic...120 questions and passed.



Just took NREMT Basic and seeing your post made me feel a little better, Im pretty confident about most answers but this Forum made me freak out because i went pass 70 i stopped at 120 or so, we'll see what happens


----------



## Polkchop (Aug 4, 2011)

Went to 120 and failed the first time, just took my second this morning and went to 120 again:/ Not a good feeling, but we shall see...

Oh and EMT-b


----------



## dana7681 (Aug 4, 2011)

*well...*

I took my NREMT this morning! The test shut down at 65. I have no idea if that is good or bad. I guess I just wait and see now. :wacko:


----------



## Polkchop (Aug 4, 2011)

I passed!!!!!


----------



## EMT-23 (Aug 4, 2011)

70 questions...passed...but 4th try...finished in 45mins


----------



## dana7681 (Aug 4, 2011)

Passed!!!!!!!!


----------



## tracer (Aug 4, 2011)

EMT-B 80 passed,  EMT-I 80 passed


----------



## Ryan3294 (Aug 4, 2011)

Passed. 51 questions


----------



## dana7681 (Aug 5, 2011)

great job Ryan!


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Aug 5, 2011)

NREMT-P 78 questions in 53 minutes and passed....first attempt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayM09 (Aug 5, 2011)

Passed my NREMT- B last year, stopped at question 70. 1st attempt.

Passed my NREMT-P a few weeks ago, stopped at question 150. 1st attempt


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 6, 2011)

didnt pass the first time stopped at 82

took it yesterday and havent got the results yet... :|​


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 6, 2011)

Does NREMT give out results on the weekend? ugh i cant wait anymore..


----------



## dana7681 (Aug 6, 2011)

No they do not. If they are not posted by Friday night, they should be posted by Monday morning first thing.


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 6, 2011)

dang i took my test Friday morning  when i didn't pass the first time it was posted within an hour and i took that one on a Friday also


----------



## depri (Aug 6, 2011)

I've always been told it's best to take it some time in the early mornings, Mon-Thurs, to ensure you get your results the quickest, and not having to worry about the whole weekend biz. I signed up for mine at 8am next Tuesday. Ready to get it over with.

Good luck to you on your results!


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks, the one i went to didnt have anymore days available so i too it... its just driving me crazy cause i knew by the time i got home on that one friday i didnt pass and i took the test a little later in the day :| so hopefully this time around its diff i am sooooooo nervous


oh ya i am Cali not sure if its diff from eery where else


----------



## Genesis (Aug 6, 2011)

Mine stopped exactly at 70 and I passed.


----------



## JENNI (Aug 7, 2011)

On my first try my test stopped at #71 and I passed. I really felt like I didn't pass.
'


----------



## crazycajun (Aug 7, 2011)

It is funny how many people have quoted on here that they passed in less than 70 questions for EMT-B but NREMT is very clear that the minimum cutoff is 70 questions.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Aug 7, 2011)

It also states that the NREMT-Paramedic is 80-150. I know for a FACT that my test screen turned blue before 80 questions. Not sure what you are trying to say, but I am not lying about when my test shut off.


----------



## crazycajun (Aug 7, 2011)

EMT-IT753 said:


> It also states that the NREMT-Paramedic is 80-150. I know for a FACT that my test screen turned blue before 80 questions. Not sure what you are trying to say, but I am not lying about when my test shut off.



Did you answer the couple of test questions at the beginning?


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 7, 2011)

a chick from my class test cut off at 70 and she failed... but she wasn't the brightest crayon in the box either..


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Aug 7, 2011)

I went straight to the test after verifying what was required. I beleive there was an option about taking some "practice" questions? I don't really remember the beginning as much as the end. It was too stressful


----------



## Phishbohn (Aug 8, 2011)

Test stopped at question 84, passed.


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 8, 2011)

115 and passed


----------



## polisciaggie (Aug 8, 2011)

Took my EMT-I/85 exam last week and it stopped at #85, passed.


----------



## depri (Aug 9, 2011)

I sure am glad to see many of the Basics here saying their test cut them off at around the ~70s and passed. I took mine this morning and it cut me off at around 70 or 71. Just waiting on my results now, twiddling my thumbs. I *feel* like I passed, but....we'll see. :blink:


----------



## depri (Aug 9, 2011)

Just got my results in...and I passed! 

Curious as to why I can't edit my previous post...oh well.


----------



## bigdude (Aug 9, 2011)

how do you check to see if you passed?  There is nothing on the nremt.org website that I can find.


----------



## bigdude (Aug 9, 2011)

NREMT-B stopped at 71.  I am pretty sure that I failed.  I will find out tomorrow morning.


----------



## polisciaggie (Aug 9, 2011)

bigdude said:


> how do you check to see if you passed?  There is nothing on the nremt.org website that I can find.



Log into the NREMT website, click on check application status. Should be posted by the next business day in the morning.


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 10, 2011)

if u didn't pass it usually send u the info within in 2 hours but if u pass it take 1 business day i am in cali not sure if its diff every where else


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 10, 2011)

Eh, its a national exam so it wont matter what state your in on how long it takes.


----------



## depri (Aug 10, 2011)

Exactly. I finished mine at 0820 this morning and I had my results around 1400 this afternoon. I think it really just depends on when you finish (morning or afternoon) and what day you took the exam (considering you take it either Monday-Thursday, or on a Friday).

The NREMT says that it usually takes up to 2 business days, but I'm sure that's just them giving themselves plenty of time to get it posted. They already have your status within minutes of you finishing I'm sure. From what I guess, the results are sent to the servers at their main branch office, the info in their DB is updated, and then some guy/gal clicks a button to make it available to you (but more likely, it's automated instead).


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 10, 2011)

I took mine on friday at 11 am and didnt know i passed till Monday at 7 am... they said it takes one to two business day to get your results when you pass.. so hopefully you passed.. good luck


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 10, 2011)

My paramedic CBT cut off at 80 and I passed! And FYI, passing or failing has nothing to do with when you get your results. Essentially if you take the test in the morning, you'll have the results by sometime in the afternoon whether you pass or fail.


----------



## bigdude (Aug 10, 2011)

NREMT-B passed at 71 questions.  I was absolutely sure I failed.


----------



## Rob5239 (Aug 10, 2011)

taking the test for the second time in 4 hrs and my hands are already sweatting and im scard.will post tommorow when i get the results.i have been studying and reading non stop sence the first fail.I need to relax!!!4:15 east coast time im goin to give it my all on every scanaro and question.


----------



## Junior.Diaz22 (Aug 11, 2011)

NREMT-B passed at 60 questions. Easier than what my instructors made it out to be. Studied for 4 hours after waiting 8 months after the course.


----------



## crazycajun (Aug 11, 2011)

Rob5239 said:


> taking the test for the second time in 4 hrs and my hands are already sweatting and im scard.will post tommorow when i get the results.i have been studying and reading non stop sence the first fail.I need to relax!!!4:15 east coast time im goin to give it my all on every scanaro and question.



May i ask how you got the initial results so quickly and how you were allowed to retest NREMT the same day?


----------



## Rob5239 (Aug 11, 2011)

70 failed


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Aug 11, 2011)

Seriously crazycajun? He is taking the exam for the second time in 4 hours well after the inital test. He did not take the exam, fail it, and then retake it in 4 hours.
You sure seem to be really concerned about the NREMT results of everybody else. Did you fail it the first or second time or feel your test was more difficult than everybody else's? Sheesh......


----------



## G00CH 53 (Aug 11, 2011)

cwig said:


> Oh and if you are taking the NREMT-P remember that god damn Parkland Burn Formula had 3 questions on that.



Yeah our instructor told us to memorize that...as well as GCS, APGAR, Rule of 9's, etc.

I had at least one of PBF, GCS calc, APGAR calc, Rule of 9's, and also had questions about pedi bolus infusion calculations. A lot of the other people in my class had nothing like those. Luckily, I passed. The PBF pissed me off b/c I honestly couldn't remember how to calculate it. Oh well.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Aug 11, 2011)

I also had a few questions using the GCS, APGAR, and Rule of 9's on my exam. Luckily, I did not have any med calculation questions. I did have to convert pounds to kilograms though. The only other math question I had was in regards to how many minutes were left in a "D" sized tank using X amount of oxygen. Yeah right, like I remembered that formula :rofl::rofl:


----------



## polisciaggie (Aug 11, 2011)

Rob5239 said:


> 70 failed



Sorry to hear that.  One question, besides reading how else were you studying?


----------



## crazycajun (Aug 11, 2011)

EMT-IT753 said:


> Seriously crazycajun? He is taking the exam for the second time in 4 hours well after the inital test. He did not take the exam, fail it, and then retake it in 4 hours.
> You sure seem to be really concerned about the NREMT results of everybody else. Did you fail it the first or second time or feel your test was more difficult than everybody else's? Sheesh......



First, I asked a simple question in regards to the way he posted. If he would have said "Because I failed my NREMT a couple of weeks ago I am taking the test again in 4 hours" there would not have been any confusion on my part. Secondly, I passed my NREMT the FIRST time. This was when the test were actually written fill in the blank test. I doubt many could pass it at all because the examiner made the test back then picked from a test bank and always picked the hardest questions. Third, I could care less about results. I only get aggravated by those who swear they passed the test in less than 70 questions when I know for fact it is impossible. Sheesh............


----------



## EMT_TORI (Aug 14, 2011)

I stopped at 68.


----------



## tsuna51 (Aug 15, 2011)

mine stopped at 70 and i passed ^_^


----------



## tenbee (Aug 15, 2011)

NREMT-B: Stopped at 70. Passed.

I was a bit nervous about taking the exam because it was a full year after my EMT course was completed.


----------



## nevets_eural (Aug 15, 2011)

71 questions and took mine late on a friday so i was stessed all weekend but thankfully i passed, i later asked my teacher what all the fuss was about because i thought it was rather simple.. just must have been my day...... it was my basic exam btw


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 15, 2011)

nevets_eural said:


> 71 questions and took mine late on a friday so i was stessed all weekend but thankfully i passed, i later asked my teacher what all the fuss was about because i thought it was rather simple.. just must have been my day...... it was my basic exam btw



i know the feeling i took mine on a friday and waited all weekend till monday to find out if i passed lol congrats


----------



## Rob5239 (Aug 15, 2011)

i have been reading every test study book out their.I have just picked up nitelite software emt signal 18 study helper.I do not really get what im not learning.
This whole certification is taught out of a book,im more of a hands on type of learner.The class took me 2 months to complete got a 83 in the class and found it to be alot of information in such a short time.But i have a general idea of how everything works and operates.

i was also told that knowledge dot wise ur lucky to be around 50%??

so Emt-b knows 50% of what he should 
and a I and Paramedic the same... is that manly true?


i passed the class and the pratcial stations the first time.

..To me the nremt is all what would you do first,with the minimal information available..

ps..i took the test 4 weeks ago,and the second time last week.stoped both times at 70.


i am a police officer in bridgeport ct where to join the S.W.A.T team they require a emt-b....not the more basic mrt which ive had for 6 years.. i have 7 more months to pass this exam.before completing swat training.i really do not want to take a re-freaher course and would really want to pass on my 3rd attempt.

idk i never wanted to be a medic but now i need too,so any help to better retain knowledge or advice on what to study.When i took the test i thought no of the questions where related to what ive been studying and their more about the things tuched on it class but 


"still what whould you do first in a given scanaro"=consider ALS:excl:


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 16, 2011)

Rob5239 said:


> i have been reading every test study book out their.I have just picked up nitelite software emt signal 18 study helper.I do not really get what im not learning.
> This whole certification is taught out of a book,im more of a hands on type of learner.The class took me 2 months to complete got a 83 in the class and found it to be alot of information in such a short time.But i have a general idea of how everything works and operates.
> 
> i was also told that knowledge dot wise ur lucky to be around 50%??
> ...



In my book they had the paitent care and assessment in every chapter and thats what help me out alot... message me ur email and i will scan and send them to you i didnt pass the first time but the second time i did after i read those... maybe it will help you out a little...


----------



## the.devil.himself (Aug 16, 2011)

took the nremt test on saturday, 08-13-2011.. stopped at 68.. passed.. just found out today!!


----------



## antt07 (Aug 18, 2011)

Stopped at exactly 70 questions (this is for EMT-B) and passed. Less than 24 hours for my results to be up online. 
To anyone who is about to take it, I walked out of the testing center 80% confident i failed. I felt as though I didn't know about half of the answers on the test b/c i thought there were two perfect answers and that whole thing. So don't doubt yourself if you walk out not feeling too good about it. You never know!


----------



## JD9940 (Aug 18, 2011)

75 questions in 35 minutes, passed.
kinda curious how people are somehow claiming a pass on less than 70 questions. it was my knowledge that 70 was the bare minimum.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Aug 18, 2011)

69 passed -emt-b took about 20 minutes


----------



## the.devil.himself (Aug 19, 2011)

JD9940 said:


> 75 questions in 35 minutes, passed.
> kinda curious how people are somehow claiming a pass on less than 70 questions. it was my knowledge that 70 was the bare minimum.



when i was taking the emt class my instructor told me there were some who pass at just 50 questions..


----------



## Strap (Aug 19, 2011)

Passed EMT-B at exactly 70 questions. It took me about 50-55 minutes.

I finished the test at 1 PM (Central Time). When I got home about 3:30 PM and checked the computer, it already showed me as passing.


----------



## WaNewbie (Aug 19, 2011)

Rob5239 said:


> i have been reading every test study book out their.I have just picked up nitelite software emt signal 18 study helper.I do not really get what im not learning.
> This whole certification is taught out of a book,im more of a hands on type of learner.The class took me 2 months to complete got a 83 in the class and found it to be alot of information in such a short time.But i have a general idea of how everything works and operates.
> 
> i was also told that knowledge dot wise ur lucky to be around 50%??
> ...



I've been using the JB Learning tests online. They really seem to be helping and it's only $36 for 30 days access. I'm going to run through it for a couple of weeks before I test for NREMT. All the questions so far have been scenario questions, which I think helps you learn more vs. knowledge questions. Good luck.


----------



## SansGroove (Aug 19, 2011)

Passed today (EMTB) and think I was between 65 and 70 when it stopped.  It caught me off guard when it stopped...


----------



## Wild_Weasel (Aug 20, 2011)

I took about one hour to take the NREMT-B Exam and it stopped at 70 questions.  Reading throught the book a couple times, downloading the skill sheets from the NR site, and taking practice tests on http://www.emt-national-training.com helped me get organized for the exam.


----------



## josho314 (Aug 21, 2011)

*emt-b*

I took my medic test twice. The first time stopped at 93 questions and i failed. The second time stopped at 89 and i failed. Are there any tricks to taking that test???:wacko:


----------



## crazycajun (Aug 21, 2011)

josho314 said:


> I took my medic test twice. The first time stopped at 93 questions and i failed. The second time stopped at 89 and i failed. Are there any tricks to taking that test???:wacko:



Study and know your information. Always remember ABC's but it also takes a certain mindset that can understand critical field thinking. Some people have it and some don't. It doesn't mean these are bad people or somehow they are not intelligent enough. It just means that not everyone is right for this job.


----------



## Rob5239 (Aug 21, 2011)

just stick with it...im trying to pass the emt-b exam but it is a board test not ment to be easy or everyone would do it...just study and look into knitelife signal 18 study helper for paramedic.


----------



## oneahis (Aug 21, 2011)

Too the test four times and failed with 120-130 questions. Just passed on my fifth try with 105. I hated that test. But I sure am glad I passed.


----------



## Smiddy (Aug 22, 2011)

72 questions for me. Could have sworn I bombed it but I passed. In like 40 minutes too


----------



## framer1488 (Aug 23, 2011)

well i took the test mon for Ohio Emt B and it shut off at 110 or so and still waiting on the results .......


----------



## Smiddy (Aug 23, 2011)

You can check if you passed by going onto nremt website. I took it for Ohio last week.


----------



## dstevens58 (Aug 23, 2011)

framer1488 said:


> well i took the test mon for Ohio Emt B and it shut off at 110 or so and still waiting on the results .......



I see you're not that far from me.  My NREMT results were up much quicker than my Ohio cert, but that came in a few days.


----------



## Smiddy (Aug 23, 2011)

Yea. Still awaiting my test score but I did pass and I guess that's all that matters


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Aug 23, 2011)

I took it twice, the first stopped at 102 and the second stopped at 120. I heard it will pick a random amount of questions between 70 and 120


----------



## Dober317 (Aug 23, 2011)

Stopped at 70 and passed!


----------



## dewey (Aug 24, 2011)

73 and passed WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## bmk92 (Aug 24, 2011)

dewey said:


> 73 and passed WOO HOO!!!!



When did you take it?


----------



## bmk92 (Aug 24, 2011)

my very last question was a repeat question. word for word.  i changed my answer to what i now know is the correct one and it kicked me out.  is this good , bad, or irrelevant?  I got kicked out at 93 btw


----------



## dewey (Aug 24, 2011)

bmk92 said:


> When did you take it?



Took it on monday, and found out I passed yesterday.


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 25, 2011)

bmk92 said:


> my very last question was a repeat question. word for word.  i changed my answer to what i now know is the correct one and it kicked me out.  is this good , bad, or irrelevant?  I got kicked out at 93 btw



it might i got the same question 3 times and i think i finally got it right and it kicked me out at 114 i think or around there


----------



## bmk92 (Aug 25, 2011)

took it yesterday and found out this morning i passed (93 btw).  I took it the first time and failed at 70. ouch.  but i studied for a week and boom! i passed.  for those who have trouble passing, don't get discouraged.  I don't mean to brag or sound arrogant, but i go to school at a top 15 university and the first time i failed at the minimum question mark.  so for any of you getting discouraged, just realize that if you fail, you're not alone and there's always the second time around.


----------



## Amber (Aug 25, 2011)

I got 70 questions yesterday, and found out this morning passed 

Edit to add: it was the EMTB


----------



## Amber (Aug 25, 2011)

bmk92 said:


> took it yesterday and found out this morning i passed (93 btw).  I took it the first time and failed at 70. ouch.  but i studied for a week and boom! i passed.  for those who have trouble passing, don't get discouraged.  I don't mean to brag or sound arrogant, but i go to school at a top 15 university and the first time i failed at the minimum question mark.  so for any of you getting discouraged, just realize that if you fail, you're not alone and there's always the second time around.



93 questions?


----------



## stemi (Aug 27, 2011)

70, but I had no idea whether I got my last question right.


----------



## Kou7793 (Aug 28, 2011)

lol you guys all getting 70 and passing had me worried since i had 118ish questions. turns out i passed though. great success!!!


----------



## RDunn (Aug 31, 2011)

EMT~66 pass
MEDIC~81 pass


----------



## RDunn (Aug 31, 2011)

JD9940 said:


> 75 questions in 35 minutes, passed.
> kinda curious how people are somehow claiming a pass on less than 70 questions. it was my knowledge that 70 was the bare minimum.



emt and medic have a minimum and a maximun number each. and are divided into sections. i.e...airway,trauma,operations and so on. you have to pass each section to pass the test. if you fail any section you fail the entire test. as soon as you have a passing score in each section and you have the past the minimum amount of questions the test ends. on the flip side of that coin. as soon as you have got enough of a certain section wrong and you cant get enough right to get you out of the hole. the test ends and you fail. now the computer also takes into account the level of skill/how hard each question was into account. some questions are worth way more than others. 

the test numbers are different for emts and medics

EMT~50-120
MEDICS~70-180


----------



## WaNewbie (Aug 31, 2011)

EMT-B 62 and passed/


----------



## Nerd13 (Sep 9, 2011)

Basic: 75 and passed
Medic: 81 and passed


----------



## austinac (Sep 12, 2011)

78 questions...40 minutes...passed!


----------



## Harvey (Sep 12, 2011)

Stopped mid 70s, and Passed Woot! take that Brown


----------



## brandonaemt (Sep 12, 2011)

Mid 70's and passed.


----------



## Harvey (Sep 12, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## Bradley (Sep 12, 2011)

Paramedic 100 questions and I passed


----------



## jpbaker1988 (Sep 12, 2011)

NREMT-B Question 91 and I passed


----------



## RunnerD1987 (Sep 15, 2011)

EMT-B failed stopped at question 78 took 22 minutes.


----------



## MedicBender (Sep 16, 2011)

Paramedic, 80 questions and I passed


----------



## TuRu (Sep 16, 2011)

72 Passed ! I agree they tell you 2 hours it took me 45 min


----------



## epipusher (Sep 16, 2011)

Paramedic, took it on scantron form


----------



## hoss42141 (Sep 17, 2011)

70 and failed. Even remembered the last question too.


----------



## emtb28 (Sep 20, 2011)

took the emt-b yesterday 58 mins cut off at 72 questions. passed!!


----------



## mpc83 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm in SC I took 32 for 75 questions and Passed!!!! ^_^


----------



## RUGBY66X (Sep 20, 2011)

Took me about 35 -40 minutes and I think it was around 80 or so and passed the medic test... so relieved


----------



## EMT Phares (Sep 21, 2011)

I got to 70 questions for the NREMT-B exam and passed it!


----------



## Scooter76 (Sep 22, 2011)

Just took Paramedic.
Got cutt off at 80. Almost 100% certain I got the last question correct.

waiting sucks.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Sep 23, 2011)

My test went all the way up to 120 questions. Took it at 245 PM yesterday and my results were on the website this morning. I passed!


----------



## Metfan (Sep 23, 2011)

I took and passed my test on 9/20/11. Ended with 70 questions but I left thinking I failed big time, first question I had no idea what the answer was, from there I thought I only did worst. The test will mess with you


----------



## sexymedic (Sep 23, 2011)

71 questions... passed. Took about 45 minutes


----------



## fast65 (Sep 26, 2011)

NREMT-P: booted off at 78...waiting for results


----------



## johnmedic (Sep 26, 2011)

Edit: mispost


----------



## EMSrush (Sep 26, 2011)

Waiting is the most difficult part. Hang in there, keep us posted!


----------



## FFmedicTim (Sep 27, 2011)

NREMT-Paramedic, stopped at 150 questions, passed!


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

Booted @ 78, just got the results that I passed


----------



## Spark (Oct 3, 2011)

Just took it this morning. EMT-B First time I went to 70 and failed. Second time I went to 120 and I'm waiting for results. I felt alot better this time, and I'm positive I got the last question right. Have faith in me guys =D!!


----------



## Spark (Oct 3, 2011)

passed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hurley (Oct 5, 2011)

Mine shut off at 70 questions... and I passed (and knew within 8 hours! The DOH site updated so quickly! ). What made me doubt myself was that it asked me at least three questions twice, word for word. Got a lot of questions on OD's.


----------



## colorado207 (Oct 6, 2011)

EMT B passed at 70. Have to say, a few of those questions I thought were pretty...weird.<_<


----------



## LIT (Oct 6, 2011)

*70*

just took my basic NR on 10/3. it stopped at 70 and i passed! yaaaay! now on to the intermediate


----------



## LIT (Oct 6, 2011)

LIT said:


> just took my basic NR on 10/3. it stopped at 70 and i passed! yaaaay! now on to the intermediate


i have to say it did repeat a question which i thought was really odd.


----------



## Nervegas (Oct 7, 2011)

Was earlier in the year, but I hit 82 on my medic written, and passed first go around.


----------



## Bigguy50 (Oct 8, 2011)

I passed on my second try with the test shutting off at question 82.I failed the first time at question 109.Was a challenge thats for sure.Perhaps the most challenging test ive have ever taken.


----------



## flemt92 (Oct 9, 2011)

70 and passed,


----------



## TheAtomBomb (Oct 9, 2011)

70 and passed. 

Sent from either my HTC Thunderbolt or Acer A500 using Tapatalk.


----------



## rsdaveo (Oct 9, 2011)

Everyone keeps saying 70 and passed... I think mine shutoff at 68. Either way I passed and passed my practicals, so I am now an EMT-B

But I will say that I called people and kept repeating, "I think I bombed that really badly" hahahaha. Only cause I walked in at 8am and was driving home at 8:30


----------



## StethoscopeNinja (Oct 10, 2011)

The first time it stopped at 74, and I failed. I took it again this past Friday, and it stopped at 120. I freaked out all weekend, thinking I'd definitely failed it, but I woke up this morning and saw those glorious words: "Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification..." ^_^
Needless to say, it's been a good day. ^_^


----------



## JAMedic (Oct 11, 2011)

Basic stopped at 70 first try and passed, Paramedic stopped at 150 and passed.


----------



## medicwhit (Oct 16, 2011)

*Time Limit*

I took my time on my NREMT P and thought out every question.
The limit is 150 questions,
and the time ran out at 149, is it possible that I passed with one question left?
Has anyone ever passed who ran out on the time limit?


----------



## DavisYoung11 (Oct 16, 2011)

*re:*

120 and passed


----------



## komplx (Oct 20, 2011)

*Passing score*

I went up to 69 questions and passed the basic exam ^_^


----------



## EMSANTHEM (Oct 26, 2011)

*Yeah budddy!*

Passed went to question 120 im in ct! First time passed nremt-b !


----------



## basic383 (Oct 28, 2011)

hello new to forum i feel confident that i passed but i still have a few jitters i know i prayed about and studied really hard this time but didnt burn myself out. this was my second time taking the exam the first time i stopped at about 120 ish this time i cut off at 70 either i did really good or it was tragic im scared to look at my results but im claiming it. well when i get some bb lol ill log into see im sure the results are in i took it yesterday at about 130


----------



## StethoscopeNinja (Oct 28, 2011)

basic383 said:


> hello new to forum i feel confident that i passed but i still have a few jitters i know i prayed about and studied really hard this time but didnt burn myself out. this was my second time taking the exam the first time i stopped at about 120 ish this time i cut off at 70 either i did really good or it was tragic im scared to look at my results but im claiming it. well when i get some bb lol ill log into see im sure the results are in i took it yesterday at about 130




Good luck to you!


----------



## basic383 (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks still havent looked


----------



## emscrazy1 (Oct 28, 2011)

basic383 said:


> thanks still havent looked



Might as well. It's not going to change by holding off.


----------



## basic383 (Oct 29, 2011)

Your right it didnt i failed but im still optimistic just try and study even harder im not giving up


----------



## tylerp1 (Nov 1, 2011)

75 pass.


----------



## Katarama (Nov 2, 2011)

I had 66 questions and passed


----------



## hjscm (Nov 5, 2011)

well new to forum.  i took 63 questions and i think i passed.  when i look on the pearsonvue website i took the test with all it says is taken.  but when i log into nremt it gives me a registry# and level met with a renewel date of 878 days.


----------



## shosh328 (Nov 5, 2011)

mine stopped at 103 and i passed on my first try.  its weird how it stops so abruptly.  i thought i may have failed


----------



## ktcan (Nov 7, 2011)

shosh328 said:


> mine stopped at 103 and i passed on my first try.  its weird how it stops so abruptly.  i thought i may have failed



Everyone thinks that.  

I passed at 72 questions. I had two friends take it last week. One passed at 75 questions, the other at 68.


----------



## 919Medic (Nov 8, 2011)

80 Questions - Passed (Paramedic Recert)


----------



## rezmedic (Nov 8, 2011)

*test*

78 or 79, can't remember because I went blank when it shut off.  I thought I'd failed. I'd rather have had 500 questions, at least I'd know I really did know my stuff.  How can a year of blood and sweat and all that time boil down to 78 questions and what does it really prove?


----------



## izibo (Nov 9, 2011)

919Medic said:


> 80 Questions - Passed (Paramedic Recert)



Ditto


----------



## rhan101277 (Nov 10, 2011)

rezmedic said:


> 78 or 79, can't remember because I went blank when it shut off.  I thought I'd failed. I'd rather have had 500 questions, at least I'd know I really did know my stuff.  How can a year of blood and sweat and all that time boil down to 78 questions and what does it really prove?



Proves you know the material and after all that you still have to get through more hurdles.  Like getting cleared to practice on your own.


----------



## rayc85 (Nov 10, 2011)

*finally!!!!!*

i took the nremt for my 3rd time two days ago....i passed!!!! i purchased an online study guide, and two other heplfull books to give me test scenarions similar to the nremt. i cut everything off. my friend, social network, and my cell phone so i can focus. i did what was needed and now im so thankful. the test stopped me at 119 questions. I left feeling so sure i failed. If your having trouble juss stay with it and dont give up....it will happen soon enough.


----------



## Chrissy1 (Nov 10, 2011)

mine stopped at like 150ish the first time and i failed it. the second time was about 120 and i passed.


----------



## Zechariah (Nov 14, 2011)

I took my emt basic test and it stopped at 70 questions....Thought I bombed it for sure....but I passed!!!!!!


----------



## Imacho (Nov 15, 2011)

EMT-P. 150. Passed. just fond out 30 min ago


----------



## Syk (Nov 15, 2011)

*re*

Mine stopped around 72


----------



## dl1245 (Nov 16, 2011)

71, passed


----------



## SPFD-Medic (Nov 21, 2011)

EMT-P - 80 and passed....


----------



## ifight4honor (Nov 23, 2011)

EMT-B. 107 questions and passed first time


----------



## Medic050312 (Nov 23, 2011)

Emt-p 83 and pass


----------



## CHITOWNMEDIC (Nov 23, 2011)

*NREMTP written time.*

I took it on Tuesday & it stopped at 41 minutes. I received confirmation on the NR site that I passed it but it doesn't list any score, is that their norm ? I'm still happy that I passed but I am just curious as to how I did score wise.


----------



## aczimmer (Nov 27, 2011)

*How many questions*

I had 67 questions and passed if we are talking about EMT-B, although most of the people in my class had 120 questions, dont know why though.


----------



## medic550 (Nov 28, 2011)

Paramedic. 94.  Passed


----------



## Martyn (Dec 2, 2011)

CHITOWNMEDIC said:


> I took it on Tuesday & it stopped at 41 minutes. I received confirmation on the NR site that I passed it but it doesn't list any score, is that their norm ? I'm still happy that I passed but I am just curious as to how I did score wise.


 
There is NO 80% to pass, 90% to pass or anything like that...pure and simple it is just pass or fail. You will never know what your actual score is or indeed which ones (if any) you failed.


----------



## KVNY (Dec 3, 2011)

EMT-B, about 70, passed. Dont remember the time.


----------



## firemedic0227 (Dec 4, 2011)

I take my NREMT-P Computer test tomorrow at 1pm Central. I am very nervous about this especially since I don't do well on JBLearning.


----------



## BayArea (Dec 5, 2011)

80 questions, passed medic.


----------



## emtCstock (Dec 6, 2011)

I took mine today, stopped me at 120, I feel like I did pretty bad, and well with a number like that it's likely, but people have also passed beyond that, so I'll just have to wait and see


----------



## emscrazy1 (Dec 6, 2011)

emtCstock said:


> I took mine today, stopped me at 120, I feel like I did pretty bad, and well with a number like that it's likely, but people have also passed beyond that, so I'll just have to wait and see



I passed with 120 questions.


----------



## emtCstock (Dec 6, 2011)

After doing the test I don't know, I feel like I did sort of bleh, but apparently a lot of people feel like that after, I'm pretty sure I got the last question right, I honestly don't even know if that matters though.


----------



## xpgamer777 (Dec 6, 2011)

*yea...*

I took national registry and failed 1st time 120 questions just took a 2nd time yesterday cut of around mid 70's not sure... studied a lot more than last time....i can only pray now...:unsure:wacko:


----------



## firemedic0227 (Dec 6, 2011)

Took my NR Computer test yesterday it stopped me at 89 and I felt ok not great about it and I got the NO GO today. Time to really study up and pass it next time Next Month!


----------



## emtCstock (Dec 6, 2011)

I took mine yesterday at 1430, still waiting for the results. :[


----------



## emtCstock (Dec 6, 2011)

Just got the results, failed >.> Well I have 14 days to study before I can retake it, I'll get it the next time.


----------



## mrswicknick (Dec 6, 2011)

Test stopped at 70, passed first try.


----------



## CMerritt (Dec 7, 2011)

*test*

The test shut down on question 75 thought I was a goner. It was veryhard waiting until the next morning to find out I passed.


----------



## emtCstock (Dec 7, 2011)

I felt so confident going in their, then once I sat down and started testing I was just losing it, the questions they asked me were almost the opposite of what I tried to study the most.


----------



## xpgamer777 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Passsed!!!*

Passed just got results 70 questions


----------



## jgw1981 (Dec 13, 2011)

Testing NREMT-P - First Try...80 FAIL....Second Try 93...FAIL....Third Try 150 PASS!!!!!  Woohoo, no refresher for me.  Hardest test I have ever taken...3 times.  The practical portion was not that bad at all. ^_^


----------



## Backwoods (Dec 13, 2011)

Took it last saturday, 47 and passed


----------



## LuvGlock (Dec 13, 2011)

Took it Saturday, results on Monday morning.  83 questions and passed.  Paramedic.


----------



## kach95 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Passed*

I took the EMT-B Tuesday and found out today I passed I went to 120.  this is my second time getting my nremt.  I took my emt class in 2008 and passed the nremt first time around...it shut off at around 70 something.  Then lazy me let my cert laps.  I moved to Texas from Cali and so wanted to get nationaly reg. again, so i was able to sit for the exam without having to take another EMT class thankfully.  I will say that it was a bit harder this time around only because I have not been actively working as an emt for over a year.


----------



## calypso (Dec 14, 2011)

1st time 120 failed
2nd time 120 failed 
3rd time 69 PASSED

Now onto Medic school


----------



## Sandman-EMT (Dec 14, 2011)

120 questions passed first time paramedic


----------



## responder44 (Dec 18, 2011)

85 questions and passed first time.


----------



## ARose (Dec 19, 2011)

85 and passed first time.


----------



## pitbullkid (Dec 19, 2011)

failed at 120


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Dec 19, 2011)

Originally tested passing around 70.
Just recertified at around 120 questions.


----------



## Rroyst37 (Dec 21, 2011)

EMT-B 120 and passed!


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 21, 2011)

I was in the 77-80 range when it stopped. Passed first try for Medic. When I did basic it was the written where you got your score 88%


----------



## SeeNoMore (Dec 22, 2011)

70 something questions, around a half hour to 40 minutes. Passed.


----------



## ladyjp88 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Test Today for EMT-B*

Ok guys I went to take my test and it stopped on 102 and then said you have finished the test. I am so not sure if I passed or failed.  How will you know if you passed or failed with the test stopping at this crazy number?


----------



## Emttech (Dec 22, 2011)

My test stopped at 110, and I passed.


----------



## ladyjp88 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Test Today for EMT-B*

So is it the less the numbers the better?


----------



## rwik123 (Dec 22, 2011)

80 and passed...basic


----------



## ladyjp88 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am so nervous. Just waiting to see. Hope I know by tomorrow.


----------



## Ip man (Dec 23, 2011)

68 questions. Passed. So scared i didn't make it but I did. Can't wait to get my job now!


----------



## Hockey (Dec 23, 2011)

150, passed Paramedic NREMTP


----------



## Ip man (Dec 23, 2011)

Emt b


----------



## themooingdawg (Dec 28, 2011)

80, passed paramedic


----------



## bethanphetamine (Dec 28, 2011)

Just took the basic yesterday.  70 and passed.  A classmate took hers yesterday as well.  She thinks it stopped around 70, but she failed.


----------



## Piper76 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yesterday - 82 Passed!!!!


----------



## emschic30 (Dec 29, 2011)

I just took it this morning - just got my results....I passed and it cut me off right at 70!!!

so very happy! I must have bawled like a baby for 5 minutes...I have never wanted something so very bad in all my life!


----------



## xxTriNakedxx (Dec 29, 2011)

*Took the NREMT=B the middle of December and my test stopped at around 121 questions and I failed.  Many classmates tests stopped at 70 and they failed as well.  Got my letter stating that I "nearly passed" everything.  Grr!  Will be retaking in January.  *


----------



## untico (Dec 30, 2011)

test stopped at 72 - passed it  


just found out 5 minutes ago


----------



## unite69er (Dec 30, 2011)

Took the Test on Wednesday and it stopped at 70 questions, in 40 minutes. Read the results yesterday and i passed that sucker!!!!


----------



## emtCstock (Dec 31, 2011)

1st 120 fail
2nd 120 pass


----------



## valley415 (Jan 3, 2012)

70 questions  60 minutes - passed
results online within 2 hours


----------



## otr (Jan 3, 2012)

08:00 appointment today to take the test.  Result online by 12:00.
70-passed.  Time was about 50 minutes.





k.


----------



## thedonald (Jan 4, 2012)

73 basic passed - results about 4 hours later
82 medic passed - results next day


----------



## Mech Master4 (Jan 4, 2012)

Stopped at 75, Now to the wait...


----------



## Craw (Jan 4, 2012)

72 passed Nremt B


----------



## sweetpete (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey, update. Took NREMT yesterday for paramedic and the test stopped at 80 on the money. I passed.


----------



## calicojack (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks to the links tacked up top I passed today. 70 questions. They gave me a total of 120 minutes to do it. I think i did it in like 50+/-. Passed. Two of my classmates had it shut off at 70 as well. they both passed.


----------



## CBentz12 (Jan 5, 2012)

This is awesome to know this so I know if it stops between 0-100 I passed because if you aren't passing it will make you take the entire test.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 5, 2012)

CBentz12 said:


> This is awesome to know this so I know if it stops between 0-100 I passed because if you aren't passing it will make you take the entire test.



Nope. The test can stop you at any number of questions and you can still fail. I had a friend take the test 2 weeks ago. She stopped at 81 questions and she failed it.


----------



## CBentz12 (Jan 5, 2012)

Really? Damnit, thanks for killing my spirit. Lol


----------



## untico (Jan 5, 2012)

yeah it can stop anywhere and go either way

just do your best and trust your gut


----------



## CBentz12 (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah no worries everyone tells me that our school test was harder then the NREMT and I got a 92 on that so Im confident.


----------



## IronClaud (Jan 6, 2012)

My NREMT-B stopped at 68.  PASSED! What up!


----------



## Traumjunk (Jan 8, 2012)

Medic test stopped at 88 and passed.  Some off the wall questions, that's for sure.


----------



## KyleG (Jan 8, 2012)

Mine took a Half hour and I got about 1-2 Questions a Min

so my guess was any were from 30-70 (Probably on the Higher End)

and Passed


----------



## USMCemt (Jan 9, 2012)

Had 70 questions exactly and was the most anxious five hours to find out I passed that afternoon.


----------



## rob85635 (Jan 9, 2012)

Near 74ish maybe?  Passed


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Jan 10, 2012)

I took it today, the test seemed so easy it felt like 20 times easier than my class  tests. I do not know if I passed or failed I am still waiting I stopped at around 70ish I believe


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Jan 12, 2012)

4th time taking it, I stopped at 76.

I got a lot of infant and pedi questions and I had a few typos on the test. No results yet.

This time I went back to my textbook and made flashcards of a lot of things I wasn't clear on, I only used my success for the EMT to study on my operations, which was the only category I got below passing in last time.


----------



## kirbaby (Jan 12, 2012)

took it yesterday afternoon, didn't walk out happy at all and my test stopped at 70..

got out of bed today expecting to have to take it again, but it turns out i passed!  all the studying does pay off!


----------



## OPQRST (Jan 12, 2012)

EMT-B 70 - passed


----------



## bud1875 (Jan 13, 2012)

*http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=73283#post73283*

I'm new to the site after I stumbled across this topic and I see a little bit of feedback on both sides...took it the first time stopped at 72 and failed. I have been back at it since November. I know I can do it.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jan 13, 2012)

First time I took it stopped around 70 ques and I failed.
Second time I took it stopped at 103 and passed.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Jan 13, 2012)

Woke up this morning and I only got above passing on airway. I guess studying from the textbook isn't the right way to do this...


----------



## bud1875 (Jan 13, 2012)

*http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=368135#post368135*

Sorry it was for EMT-B...just remember LOC, ABC, and pathophysiology of your assessments, especially with cardiology and OB-GYN emergencies.


----------



## Pavehawk (Jan 14, 2012)

*Passed but wow...just wow*

45 questions passed (but man was I sweating when it shut off!)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2012)

Pavehawk said:


> 45 questions passed (but man was I sweating when it shut off!)



45 questions? I thought the baseline was still at least 70.


----------



## Pavehawk (Jan 14, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> 45 questions? I thought the baseline was still at least 70.



There is no baseline, they say 70 is the "average" though the EMS department faculty (where I completed EMT-B) have stated that they have had folks both pass and fail at 70, 100 and even more. There have been other folks I know that have passed in under 50 but, like me, they are almost all long term medics getting back in it after years away in other fields.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2012)

Interesting. According to the NREMT, there is a window of between 70-120 questions for EMT-B, more for advanced levels. http://www.nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/cert_pol_r.asp

I was under the impression that even if the candidate answered the first 60 questions correctly, the test would continue to assure a 95% competency score.  

Has this changed? I know we have some folks who work with the NREMT here who might be able to shed some light.


----------



## Nubby09 (Jan 14, 2012)

The first time I took it, it stopped at 70. I went waay to fast. The second time I took it, it stopped at 120


----------



## Pavehawk (Jan 15, 2012)

*It wold be nice to know...*



n7lxi said:


> Interesting. According to the NREMT, there is a window of between 70-120 questions for EMT-B, more for advanced levels.
> 
> I was under the impression that even if the candidate answered the first 60 questions correctly, the test would continue to assure a 95% competency score.
> 
> Has this changed? I know we have some folks who work with the NREMT here who might be able to shed some light.




I agree I would LOVE to know exactly what is going on with that test. Anytime you use an a "hidden" system nobody really knows what is going on. The adaptive nature makes it difficult to really prepare for the test (other then knowing your stuff A to Z) and even worse to prepare for a retest if you fail.

My EMT-B instructor said that his biggest problem with the NREMT test was trying to help students that failed the first time study for a retest. Since you don't know what test you're going to get you can't really study your weak points, or even know what areas ARE your weak points.

Some of the questions on my test were not what I would call EMT basic questions. I can't discuss the questions in the forum but feel free to send me a PM for some examples of things clearly NOT in the scope of practice for basics as of December 2011, (granted could have been "new questions" being validated but we wil never know.), and that is the rub.

Cheers!


----------



## Nubby09 (Jan 15, 2012)

traumaluv2011 said:


> Woke up this morning and I only got above passing on airway. I guess studying from the textbook isn't the right way to do this...


 There is a book at barnes and noble its 9 dollars. It breaks down each question. Its how I passed


----------



## untico (Jan 15, 2012)

Where do you get the breakdown on how you did with the test?   I've looked for it but don't know where...


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 15, 2012)

untico said:


> Where do you get the breakdown on how you did with the test?   I've looked for it but don't know where...



if you pass you won't get one. if you fail it will tell you by subject pass, near pass and whatever


----------



## untico (Jan 15, 2012)

that explains it....

Thanks  :::


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nubby09 said:


> There is a book at barnes and noble its 9 dollars. It breaks down each question. Its how I passed



Can you tell me what it is called?


----------



## Doorgnr (Jan 16, 2012)

Took the EMT-B Saturday 1/14/2012, it stopped at 70 - Passed.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 16, 2012)

Doorgnr said:


> Took the EMT-B Saturday 1/14/2012, it stopped at 70 - Passed.



Congratulations and welcome to EMTLife!


----------



## Doorgnr (Jan 16, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Congratulations and welcome to EMTLife!



Thank you.


----------



## JDub (Jan 18, 2012)

Took the test yesterday 01/17/12. Stopped at 68-70 (Can't really remember, know it wasn't more than 70.), took me 30 mins and I passed.


----------



## socalguy (Jan 18, 2012)

1st time 72 - Failed
2nd time 120- Failed
3rd time on 1/17/12 120 - Failed

Now I am having to pay and study for the 24hr refresher course. Will try number 4 in February. This test is very tricky.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Jan 19, 2012)

socalguy said:


> 1st time 72 - Failed
> 2nd time 120- Failed
> 3rd time on 1/17/12 120 - Failed
> 
> Now I am having to pay and study for the 24hr refresher course. Will try number 4 in February. This test is very tricky.



I was in the same boat as you. I think I had the exact same number of questions for each try. It's difficult to study though when you've got college to worry about.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 19, 2012)

socalguy said:


> 1st time 72 - Failed
> 2nd time 120- Failed
> 3rd time on 1/17/12 120 - Failed
> 
> Now I am having to pay and study for the 24hr refresher course. Will try number 4 in February. This test is very tricky.



EMT-B or paramedic?


----------



## socalguy (Jan 19, 2012)

EMT-B.  Had some messed up questions. One was "a child was found uncouncious in the parents hot tub" is he a) hypothermia 2) hyperthermia. Was the hot tub on or not?????? So I went with hypothermia because it not say.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yea, there are a lot of iffy questions... did it say anything about burns?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 19, 2012)

Remember guys, there is no discussion about specific questions on the test allowed. 

If you study the "DOT objectives" in the beginning of each chapter of the EMT textbook, you will have NO issues passing the test. Trying to wing it after failing simply shows you don't have a good grasp of the baseline material. 

Invest in a study aid, work with it and then try again. 

I'm one of the few that believe after three attempts you should be disallowed further testing opportunities, but I'm in the minority. It's America, after all. And here, everyone who tries out makes the team.


----------



## whatmedic (Jan 20, 2012)

*134+-*

cut me off at 134 or so.......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr *&$&^$#&^#*$E*(% must mean i was on the fence the whole time, i dunno. anyone hear of that high of a pass? verrrry iffy. :wacko:


----------



## whatmedic (Jan 20, 2012)

*134+-*

134 questions aaaaaaaaaand PASSED! OH YEAH! PRAISE GOD!


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (Jan 20, 2012)

First time medic attempt.

80 questions and passed. What a relief to finally be done with school.


----------



## NewTex (Jan 20, 2012)

EMT-B in December Passed in the mid 80s


----------



## emt1229 (Jan 21, 2012)

My test stopped at 120 and I left feeling like I had done terrible. I had heard of friends passing in 70 questions and every time someone had said they failed it was around 120 questions. I found out last week I Passed and couldn't be more excited! Good luck!


----------



## Audrey Lynn (Jan 21, 2012)

70 questions, pass


----------



## Ana (Jan 21, 2012)

70 passed


----------



## emtmusic (Jan 22, 2012)

Mine stopped at 68-70, hard to remember exactly because it was so abrupt. Passed, took about 35 mins


----------



## downfallxs (Jan 24, 2012)

*134 eeek*

kicked me off at 134 for my second time??

ANYthoughts??


----------



## downfallxs (Jan 24, 2012)

*134 and passed*

Passed NREMT-P at 134 second time..couldn't be happier.


----------



## CBentz12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Took it yesterday and didnt feel real confident when I left but come to find out this morning I check online and I PASSED! At 112


----------



## jasonjump (Jan 27, 2012)

Took it back in July and stopped me at 70 questions/failed, tried cram studying 2 nights before, not gonna happen. I started in Fire Academy a little over a month ago and have been studying 24/7 for the last month, stopped me at 70 again but I PASSED!!! I feel pretty good about it, you either understand from a cellular level and up or you don't and you will not pass if you don't


----------



## CaptainKidd (Jan 29, 2012)

70, passed.


----------



## Blake (Jan 29, 2012)

Fire3456 said:


> Just for information purposes...A "Fun Facts" Thread"!
> 
> Would everyone post the number of questions you answered before the test stopped.  And post if you passed or failed.
> 
> ...




72 questions passed took about a hour nremt-b


----------



## 911responder (Jan 30, 2012)

*Pass or failed*

I took the EMT B test on Saturday. I'm waiting to get my test results today.
I went all the way to 120 questions, I'm not sure if I passed.
I would think the computer would've shut me off if I wasn't passing.
I think the question on 120 was the do or die if I passed or failed??
I'm afraid to look at my results.
What do u think, do u think I passed or failed??


----------



## EMSpassion (Jan 30, 2012)

Took the test on saturday the 28th. 120 questions and passed. Wasn't feeling so confident. But I PASSED!!! Wooohoo


----------



## 911responder (Jan 30, 2012)

Where did u take yours? I took mine in Wallingord ct.
Did you find out your test results today?


----------



## OKparamurse (Jan 30, 2012)

110ish in Norman, OK. Never needed a cold beer more in my life lol


----------



## 911responder (Jan 30, 2012)

OkEMT said:


> 110ish in Norman, OK. Never needed a cold beer more in my life lol



Did u pass?


----------



## OKparamurse (Jan 30, 2012)

No news yet. Checking about every 20 minutes or so..


----------



## 911responder (Jan 30, 2012)

OkEMT said:


> No news yet. Checking about every 20 minutes or so..



I'm gonna check when I get home. I went to the end at 120... I feel if there was no coming back the machine would've shut me off and failed me. I'm not sure on how to this this lol
I took mine on Jan 28, 2012 in Wallingford CT.
Let me know on how u make out.
I will post mine later...I'm at work now, don't want it to ruin my day if I failed.


----------



## EMSpassion (Jan 30, 2012)

@911Responser

Yeah I checked today at 6:30 am pst. And I passed. So happy!!


----------



## Wiggle (Jan 30, 2012)

EMSpassion said:


> @911Responser
> 
> Yeah I checked today at 6:30 am pst. And I passed. So happy!!



Same here, couldn't believe it!


----------



## Blake (Jan 30, 2012)

OkEMT said:


> 110ish in Norman, OK. Never needed a cold beer more in my life lol



Are u gonna try and get on at emstat?


----------



## OKparamurse (Jan 30, 2012)

Emstat would be my ideal pick if I go ems. I did my clinicals there and they were great, but I'm still considering fire. I'm in school for advanced right now so I'm hoping by the time I finish I'll have a better idea of which is for me.


----------



## Blake (Jan 30, 2012)

OkEMT said:


> Emstat would be my ideal pick if I go ems. I did my clinicals there and they were great, but I'm still considering fire. I'm in school for advanced right now so I'm hoping by the time I finish I'll have a better idea of which is for me.



When i turn 20 emsa is where its at for me. I have alot of friends wanting to do fire but i just never had the itch for it i guess.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 30, 2012)

117 and passed.:wacko:  Took my test in Meridian, MS.


----------



## 911responder (Jan 30, 2012)

I just checked mine. I was unsuccessful.
I thought I passed. I went all the way til 120.
O-well


----------



## Blake (Jan 30, 2012)

That sucks dont get to down on yourself just study and take it again


----------



## 911responder (Jan 30, 2012)

Blake said:


> That sucks dont get to down on yourself just study and take it again




Yes, i have no other choice.
Thanks!


----------



## chardwan (Jan 31, 2012)

stopped at 70 questions...and passed.


----------



## Mymellomymeek (Jan 31, 2012)

120 .... Passed thought I failed , I was pleasantly surprised this morning


----------



## ordinarykathy (Feb 6, 2012)

72, passed! ^_^


----------



## emt brando (Feb 7, 2012)

around 60 and passed


----------



## Vladamir von bone (Feb 7, 2012)

115 passed first try

I took mine on a Friday so i had to wait an extra two days longest wait of my life


----------



## FreezerStL (Feb 10, 2012)

EMT-P: 80 questions and Passed!


----------



## SoCalEMS (Feb 10, 2012)

Did the whole 120 and passed


----------



## emt1990 (Feb 10, 2012)

Passed first try  question 72 the test went by so fast.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2012)

Cant remember exactly what number but in the sixties. 

Was sure Id flunked, but got results only a few hours later.


----------



## Nelly206 (Feb 10, 2012)

We just had 5 guys from our Dept take the NREMT test.  They were;
77 - passed
110 - passed
120 - passed
110 - failed --- takes attempt #2 next week
90 - failed --- took #2 on Wednesday -> 74 and passed


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 10, 2012)

75- PASSED

Kept getting the same exact question multiple times


----------



## firemedic0227 (Feb 10, 2012)

I am taking my second chance at NREMT-P on the 23rd. I felt good on it the last time I tested but failed. I have been doing a lot more studying since then so hopefully this time will be the charm otherwise I will be applying for another Medic Course at the Local Comm. College as a big refresher a 2 year long refresher.


----------



## BeachMedic (Feb 10, 2012)

80 - Passed


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2012)

BeachMedic said:


> 80 - Passed



Mine exactly


----------



## socalguy (Feb 14, 2012)

After failing the NREMT-B 3 times I was forced into a 24hr refresher course. I took the course and reapplied with the NREMT. Either I was now completely prepared or this was the easiest attempt by far. I blew right through that test. Walked out knowing I passed it. 

4th attempt- 80 questions. 

PASSED!!!! ^_^

That registry was a complete hassle and good riddins. Movin on in life. 

NREMT-B


----------



## Pharmacist (Feb 14, 2012)

76 - Passed! Whew!


----------



## NathanElliott (Feb 16, 2012)

Just took the EMT-B test, and it took me awhile. I think i was cut off at around 113. So i'll hope and pray for some good results in a couple days. If I do fail what is some good study material to get for my next attempt? Please and thank you!


----------



## 911bru (Feb 18, 2012)

Took my nremt today! 
I looked at I was at question #69 then a few more and the test was over...
   I suspect I was around #75-80.
I hope I passed. 
I will post when I find out my score.


----------



## NathanElliott (Feb 19, 2012)

Passed on my first try! and it cut me off around 113


----------



## 911bru (Feb 20, 2012)

passed


----------



## Larsen (Feb 22, 2012)

I took mine in December and failed #1. I have been studying and taking practice tests and I test again in April. I will continue to study until then.


----------



## keith00200 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Record holder*

I took the medic CBT and passed.  Test shut off at question 150, I had 45 minutes remaining.  Not proud of that fact but I am proud to officially have my NREMT-P.


----------



## legion1202 (Feb 23, 2012)

NREMT-P 80 Pasted!!!


----------



## JohnBaisc (Feb 24, 2012)

Stopped at #120 and Passed NREMT basic


----------



## Brad Z (Feb 24, 2012)

70 questions, passed the NR-EMT Basic.


----------



## caliboosted (Feb 25, 2012)

just took NREMT-P feel like I failed miserably, shut off at 89 questions...


----------



## caliboosted (Feb 27, 2012)

I ended up passing at 89-90 questions.


----------



## FireFyter (Feb 27, 2012)

Took NREMT today. 
Shut off at #70.
We'll see in a few hours.


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Feb 28, 2012)

EMT-B Test stopped at 69 questions - PASSED
AEMT - Testing iscurrently at a required 150 questions with 2.5 hours to complete and the allowance to flag answers and go back to them later in the test - PASSED


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Feb 28, 2012)

FireFyter said:


> Took NREMT today.
> Shut off at #70.
> We'll see in a few hours.



I think that's probably a GOOD sign. If you feel okay about most of your answers, the computer probably decided after 70 questions that you proved yourself. If you feel like you BOMBED, the computer decided there's no way for you to pull yourself back up enough to pass after 70 bombed questions.

That's my assumption, anyway.

Good luck!


----------



## Jon (Feb 28, 2012)

Altered Mental Status said:


> EMT-B Test stopped at 69 questions - PASSED


I doubt it. I've always been told that 70 was a hard minimum.


Altered Mental Status said:


> AEMT - Testing iscurrently at a required 150 questions with 2.5 hours to complete and the allowance to flag answers and go back to them later in the test - PASSED


Who's test?


----------



## Always BSI (Feb 29, 2012)

EMT-B 123 questions >.<

PASSED.


----------



## FeatherWeight (Feb 29, 2012)

72 - Passed


----------



## badsubby (Mar 2, 2012)

Took EMT-B on 3/1/2012 in CT.  Stopped between 70-72 questions.  Got result back this morning with "Congratulations...."  ^_^


----------



## FeatherWeight (Mar 2, 2012)

badsubby said:


> Took EMT-B on 3/1/2012 in CT.  Stopped between 70-72 questions.  Got result back this morning with "Congratulations...."  ^_^



Yeah!


----------



## gamma (Mar 2, 2012)

I took mine  in 12-11,    72 questions passed


----------



## FullmetalMedic (Mar 3, 2012)

I took the paper based test for EMT-I. But I had 81 questions on the computer based Paramedic test and passed.


----------



## badsubby (Mar 3, 2012)

FeatherWeight said:


> Yeah!



Thanks!   Its a great feeling to be done on your 1st try because I cant imagine the pressure the 2nd or 3rd time.


----------



## JimmyUP (Mar 3, 2012)

70. passed first try


----------



## FireFyter (Mar 4, 2012)

Passed! Shut off at 70!


----------



## thisgirlisamedic (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine stopped at 64 and i passed the first try but when it shut off i called my instructor on the way out all upset because he had told us he had never had anyone shut off below 90 to 100 and pass so I just knew I failed but the next day we looked just playing around and i had passed.


----------



## zred93 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stopped at 122 or 123 and passed.


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 9, 2012)

81 for medic, passed


----------



## RunnerD1987 (Mar 10, 2012)

Took it for the second time today. I will have to wait until Monday for results. I took the exam eight months ago and the class ten months. I found this exam difficult. Last one was easy, and failed after 82 questions. This exam stopped at 64 questions and eighty-five minutes left. I surely failed.


----------



## JLS1983 (Mar 10, 2012)

I took my NREMT today for the first time. The test stopped at 60 questions and I had spent 51 minutes on the test. I am so nervous. I think I bombed it.....60 questions, is that a bad sign?


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Mar 11, 2012)

I dont think its a bad sign, i took about 45 questions only, in 30 minutes. I was just as nervous as you, but the next day in the morning I got an email that I passed. Think positive.


----------



## RunnerD1987 (Mar 12, 2012)

Have the results. I did worse than the last time. Last time I took the exam near passing on just cardiovascular incidents. This time was below passing on everything. Have a chance at the exam.


----------



## JLS1983 (Mar 12, 2012)

60.....PASSED.....51 minutes, first try EMT-B


----------



## Flyhi (Mar 12, 2012)

72 passed 1st time NREMT P

Walked out the door convinced I had it flunked


----------



## JLS1983 (Mar 12, 2012)

FLYHI.....Oh man, I know that feeling. I left in tears lol


----------



## itserik1234 (Mar 21, 2012)

68-75 first time and failed.

108-111 second time and passed! Found out today.
great feeling. I thought i failed it again, thank god i didn't! 

I owe it to JB test prep!


----------



## itserik1234 (Mar 21, 2012)

socalguy said:


> After failing the NREMT-B 3 times I was forced into a 24hr refresher course. I took the course and reapplied with the NREMT. Either I was now completely prepared or this was the easiest attempt by far. I blew right through that test. Walked out knowing I passed it.
> 
> 4th attempt- 80 questions.
> 
> ...



congrats man! I had to take it a second time to pass it! glad you passed it!


----------



## srowell (Mar 22, 2012)

EMT-B re-cert exam. 66-70 questions.  Done in 30 minutes.  Easy as freaking pie.  Tested @ 1245p, resulted 6a the next day.  This time around was much more comprehensive (relatively).  Frightening to know that a person only has to answer 70 multiple choice questions to be certified to save life.  Yikes...


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 22, 2012)

Just took the NREMT-B exam –:censored:think I failed (~70 questions, ~30 min.): Any idea how long it will take for the results to post?


----------



## CritterNurse (Apr 3, 2012)

Took the NREMT tonight for the Basic level.
It cut me off after question 92. Took me about 45 minutes.

Now the waiting game to find the results. I'm feeling confident.


----------



## hcue (Apr 3, 2012)

is it me? I got about 120 questions. I passed but yah, 120?? EMT-B.


----------



## CritterNurse (Apr 4, 2012)

I just got the online notification. I passed!

Now to wait for the stuff to come in the mail so I can send in my application to the state for my license.


----------



## jeremy77 (Apr 6, 2012)

111 passed first time!


----------



## static78 (Apr 10, 2012)

just took it 92 question feel really bad about it already studing to take it again next week


----------



## static78 (Apr 10, 2012)

took test 10:15 this morning got results at 3:30 passed first try 92 questions


----------



## itserik1234 (Apr 10, 2012)

static78 said:


> took test 10:15 this morning got results at 3:30 passed first try 92 questions



Woo! Congrats!


----------



## itserik1234 (Apr 12, 2012)

Kaisu said:


> which test are you talking about?  EMT-B or EMT-P?



I'm pretty sure they're talking about any NREMT.


----------



## knya (Apr 13, 2012)

*congrats!*

Congratulations!


----------



## knya (Apr 13, 2012)

whats the minimun numver of questions?


----------



## knya (Apr 13, 2012)

congratulatiosn!!!


----------



## knya (Apr 13, 2012)

well done!!!


----------



## Whitney215 (Apr 16, 2012)

70, passed


----------



## Andes101 (Apr 18, 2012)

Took it today 4 hours ago shut off mid 70s waiting for results and feeling nervous


----------



## DavidR (Apr 18, 2012)

*70 and passed!*

Just took it 4-12-2012 at 11:15 am. Cut me off at 70 questions. Found out my results the next morning (6 am) I passed! Now on to getting my county license!


----------



## Andes101 (Apr 18, 2012)

Andes101 said:


> Took it today 4 hours ago shut off mid 70s waiting for results and feeling nervous



i passsed!!!!! wooooootttt


----------



## DavidR (Apr 18, 2012)

congrats man! feels great huh?!


----------



## Flightorbust (Apr 18, 2012)

68 questions 35 minutes passed


----------



## Andes101 (Apr 19, 2012)

DavidR said:


> congrats man! feels great huh?!



Hell yea and congratz on ur pass also ! , now paramedic school in august here i comeee


----------



## knya (Apr 19, 2012)

115 questions Passed it!!!


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 19, 2012)

I had a little over 100 I can't remember the exact but I want to say between 107 and 115 and I passed.


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Apr 19, 2012)

I stopped at 65 for EMT B and I passed. No matter what you stop at you feel nervous I feel haha.


----------



## Rob5239 (Apr 23, 2012)

Took the test 4 times failed all 4 times with 70 questions failing 2 different subject areas each time  dam idk


----------



## Rob5239 (Apr 23, 2012)

Rob5239 said:


> Took the test 4 times failed all 4 times with 70 questions failing 2 different subject areas each time  dam idk



Depressed is my feeling!


----------



## CBentz12 (Apr 23, 2012)

What are your study habits and how well do you feel you know the material outside of a testing environment?


----------



## Rob5239 (Apr 23, 2012)

I feel I know the material, I was never a good test taker but I put the last 9 months of my life to reading and google every term I am unfalimer with


----------



## Andes101 (Apr 23, 2012)

Rob5239 said:


> Took the test 4 times failed all 4 times with 70 questions failing 2 different subject areas each time  dam idk



Use the website emtb.com and go thru every chapter that helped me alot


----------



## CBentz12 (Apr 23, 2012)

Rob5239 said:


> I feel I know the material, I was never a good test taker but I put the last 9 months of my life to reading and google every term I am unfalimer with



How well did you do during your ride along in school? Sometimes being book smart isn't the best because a lot of the questions in the NREMT test are based off of scenarios. So were you able to identify what was wrong with the PTs while doing your clinicals for school and know what needed to be done based off of your scope of practice? 

Another thing remember to never over think a question and always go with what is basic and sometimes the obvious answer because you are testing for the EMT-BASIC. I had that problem in school at times, I tend to over think a question and when I took the NREMT I went with my first gut feeling and never looked back.


----------



## Niccigsu (Apr 25, 2012)

70 Passed!!


----------



## onrope (Apr 26, 2012)

68 Passed NREMT-B


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 26, 2012)

Took the NREMT in  Miami yesterday to challenge Florida cert, 72 questions passed.


----------



## thetincan (May 1, 2012)

mid 70's PASSED!!!


----------



## GMC13X13 (May 3, 2012)

118  and Passed


----------



## stormchasemedic340 (May 3, 2012)

72 passed


----------



## Brucie (May 7, 2012)

82 questions: passed. EMT-P


----------



## Skycap (May 8, 2012)

Stopped at 105.  EMT-B, took at at 8AM this morning.

Really hoping I pass!


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 8, 2012)

70. Passed.


----------



## Skycap (May 8, 2012)

skycap said:


> stopped at 105.  Emt-b, took at at 8am this morning.
> 
> Really hoping i pass!




passed


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 8, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## jtierney78 (May 8, 2012)

73 and failed   Gonna get back on the horse and try again (second attempt).  Wish I hadn't waited so long between passing the actual course and taking the NREMT exam.  I kept psyching myself out and postponing it.  

I think this site will definitely help as there seems to be a ton of knowledge and tools to help study and prepare for this second go round!


----------



## AnteaterMedic (May 10, 2012)

74 and Passed!
EMT-P


----------



## pitbullkid (May 11, 2012)

70 failed


----------



## brian4571 (May 14, 2012)

120 and passed.  I thought for sure that I had failed.  I came home and studied for about two hours afterwards in anticipation of taking it again.


----------



## Kyryx (May 16, 2012)

70 questions, passed. Took it Monday at 3PM PST and my results were up at 8AM Tuesday. I used the AAOS book and JB learning to study.


----------



## SincereGnome (May 16, 2012)

82 Passed. EMT-P


----------



## TheTankMaker19k (May 17, 2012)

80 and passed for my medic


----------



## bigevil (May 18, 2012)

70 questions and turned off. EMT-B


----------



## CountryGirl (May 22, 2012)

70 EMT b find out tomorrow if I passed


----------



## CountryGirl (May 23, 2012)

countrygirl said:


> 70 emt b find out tomorrow if i passed



passed!!!


----------



## smokeater (May 23, 2012)

135....AEMT....Passed(got results today).....for what it's worth, everyone I know who has taken the AEMT CBT so far have all been given 135 questions.


----------



## EMT2B (May 23, 2012)

62  I walked out with a sinking feeling in the pit of my stomach because I only had 62 questions and it only took, like, half an hour, max.  I thought for sure I failed.

Got my results today:










> Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification.


----------



## Melmd (May 23, 2012)

EMT2B said:


> 62  I walked out with a sinking feeling in the pit of my stomach because I only had 62 questions and it only took, like, half an hour, max.  I thought for sure I failed.
> 
> Got my results today:



Congratulations! nice job!


----------



## SeanDylan (May 23, 2012)

NREMT-P
1st attempt - 150 and failed
2nd attempt - 150 and passed

Used JB learning and the Brady books.


----------



## EMTBeau (May 23, 2012)

Took my EMT-Basic yesterday. Ended on question 70 and I got my results at 5:00am and I Passed.


----------



## Agent Cooper (May 25, 2012)

Same here! I took EMT-B a few days ago and it stopped at 70. I was worried because I thought I bombed it, but I passed!


----------



## EMTBeau (May 25, 2012)

AOx4 said:


> Same here! I took EMT-B a few days ago and it stopped at 70. I was worried because I thought I bombed it, but I passed!



Did the test seem easy or hard to you? My class studied the AAOS (green book). We were told the NREMT was going to be difficult and that it was going to use the same format as that book. I thought the test was easy and mostly common sense. Did you find it the same way or was it difficult for you? Congrats on passing now the real learning begins.


----------



## Agent Cooper (May 25, 2012)

I'm not sure I would say I found it difficult, it's more that for a lot of the questions there were two answers that seemed equally correct. That made me question which one I should choose. Also, there were a couple questions about things we never covered in class, because the material on the test changed and our curriculum hadn't quite caught up to it yet.


----------



## EmtCle (May 25, 2012)

Took the test today and it went 120 questions. Swore I failed it it but got the results this afternoon and passed.


----------



## Notown (May 25, 2012)

65 questions, passed, received my letter(on line) in less than 24hrs. Weird!! Anyone else get the confirmation that quick?0


----------



## RemoveTheFear (May 26, 2012)

Notown said:


> 65 questions, passed, received my letter(on line) in less than 24hrs. Weird!! Anyone else get the confirmation that quick?0



They are pretty quick with getting results back. For my Basic I took it mid-morning and had results online later that afternoon.

Took my Paramedic on Wednesday afternoon (stopped at 80, passed) had results the next morning, and received my certificate and card in the mail today.


----------



## alnussaif (May 26, 2012)

*Emt-p*

took my NREMT-P twice and stopped at 80 questions--- Failed 
my friend stopped at 160--- passed


----------



## sean5592 (May 28, 2012)

First try- 120 and passed. Took it on 5/25 at 8am and had results at 11:30am that day.


----------



## Chaney3000 (May 31, 2012)

Took the EMT-B yesterday, it stopped somewhere in the 70s.  Passed it.  

Thought I failed or something because it just kicked me off.


----------



## supermoto69 (Jun 2, 2012)

*69 questions and passed first try*

so stoked took it at noon yesterday and got the results at 4:23 this morning


----------



## Swinnet (Jun 3, 2012)

Took the exam last Thursday and it stopped me at 63 questions. I logged in on Friday and saw that I have a cert now, but never actually got an email saying I passed. I thought the minimum was 70? I am a little worried something went wrong...


----------



## CompresstheChest (Jun 4, 2012)

67 questions on NREMT-B and passed.

Do you ever find out how many you got right etc?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 4, 2012)

CompresstheChest said:


> 67 questions on NREMT-B and passed.
> 
> Do you ever find out how many you got right etc?



No .


----------



## KennyABC (Jun 4, 2012)

Finally, I PASSED, stopped around 74ish,  and got the,"Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification."

to every one out there still hitting the books, keep going you can do it!


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jun 4, 2012)

Are you guys passing on the EMT test?
It's supposed to be 70 questions minimum. 60 true ones and 10 pilot questions that aren't graded....


----------



## KennyABC (Jun 4, 2012)

sorry EMT-b NREMT TEST


----------



## CompresstheChest (Jun 4, 2012)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Are you guys passing on the EMT test?
> It's supposed to be 70 questions minimum. 60 true ones and 10 pilot questions that aren't graded....



Yes passing on the NREMT. Maybe they have cut back on the pilot questions? I dont know. I came in under 70.


----------



## kali27 (Jun 4, 2012)

EMT-I, 133 questions passed


----------



## Hunter (Jun 4, 2012)

Florida paramedic exam 160 quotations, passed!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 4, 2012)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Are you guys passing on the EMT test?
> It's supposed to be 70 questions minimum. 60 true ones and 10 pilot questions that aren't graded....



You can get anywhere from 60-120 questions.


----------



## Awarcher (Jun 5, 2012)

70... Passed


----------



## ProAce (Jun 7, 2012)

Mine stopped at 70 questions, I did feel when I left that I might of not passed and still don't know the results yet..I'm little worried.. Wish me Luck!


----------



## ContractedResponder (Jun 9, 2012)

110...Passed, Yesterday as a matter of fact!


----------



## EEMMTT (Jun 9, 2012)

70 passed ... 20-30 minutes


----------



## ProAce (Jun 9, 2012)

ProAce said:


> Mine stopped at 70 questions, I did feel when I left that I might of not passed and still don't know the results yet..I'm little worried.. Wish me Luck!




Saw results didn't pass ..


----------



## kcfiredan (Jun 10, 2012)

I-85  85 questions flat.   Passed


----------



## stm250 (Jun 10, 2012)

1st attempt was 126 questions and knew I was prepared so had to retake and passed at 120 questions.


----------



## blachatch (Jun 10, 2012)

stopped at 68 and waiting for results still, I don't feel confident at all I know I made some dumb mistakes.:sad:


----------



## amoose55 (Jun 11, 2012)

123/Passed: Paramedic


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 11, 2012)

amoose55 said:


> 123/Passed: Paramedic



Congratulations and welcome to EMTLife!


----------



## blachatch (Jun 11, 2012)

blachatch said:


> stopped at 68 and waiting for results still, I don't feel confident at all I know I made some dumb mistakes.:sad:




Passed at 68 !!!!


----------



## emtgirl515 (Jun 11, 2012)

80 questions.
Paramedic.
Passed!!!!!!


----------



## alvyrae (Jun 12, 2012)

*EMT (B) Exam*

I took my EMT exam this morning at 10 AM and found out around noon that I *passed*! The test cut off right after the 70th question for me. I actually found it hard :S and thought I failed. Two of my classmates also got cut off at exactly 70 questions, thought they failed, only to find that they both passed.
For ya future candidates, good luck!  It's a good feeling.


----------



## ConorLaHiff (Jun 12, 2012)

I heard from other testers that if you get the last question right, you might of passed the exam.
I think I got the last question right (regarding child abuse). The exam cut-off at 70 for the EMT-B cognitive.


----------



## CountryGirl (Jun 14, 2012)

AEMT 135............passed


----------



## ATrain (Jun 14, 2012)

Just took my medic exam yesterday.  Passed in 80.


----------



## EMT91 (Jun 14, 2012)

Stopped right at 70....awaiting results.


----------



## damarish (Jun 15, 2012)

*emt-b*

Emt-B through Pearson in CA: The test stopped somewhere around 82-84. I'm so worried not a lot of people get stopped at that #. Awaiting results..has anyone's test stopped around there and passed?


----------



## alnussaif (Jun 15, 2012)

*Failed 3rd time paramedic*

well i took the test last week for the 3rd time and stopped at 80 questions as the previous two tests and failed. actually this time was the worst among the three times


----------



## EMT91 (Jun 15, 2012)

Passed at 70


----------



## homingmissile (Jun 16, 2012)

*Emt*

Took the exam this morning. Cut off at 75~. Awaiting results.


----------



## Remington (Jun 17, 2012)

_stopped at 106 or something and failed, The test gave me a ton of questions on cystic fibrosis...anyone else?​_


----------



## rdennis (Jun 18, 2012)

73 questions. Passed!!! Paramedic


----------



## yarevalo (Jun 18, 2012)

Took it on Sat stopped at 70 really had a bad feeling but passed.. its tricky EMT-B


----------



## homingmissile (Jun 18, 2012)

homingmissile said:


> Took the exam this morning. Cut off at 75~. Awaiting results.



Just checked nremt website. Passed!


----------



## Papabo89 (Jun 18, 2012)

126 on EMT and passed


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2012)

72 questions in approx 40 minutes. Took it at 0800 Saturday morning and got results by 1000 the following Monday


----------



## baonerges (Jun 18, 2012)

cut off at 67 questions after about fifteen minutes, spent the next twelve hours panicking. 

NREMT is a cruel cruel monster


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jun 20, 2012)

If only most other test companies gave you your results that quickly, huh, baonerges?


----------



## baonerges (Jun 20, 2012)

hahaha depends who you are!

entire chocolate factories depend on my stress-eating to support their children


----------



## EMTDude813 (Jun 23, 2012)

Took NREMT-B on Thursday. Stopped at 125. I thought i failed and kept checking every hour to see how I did. Woke up next day to a congrats and that I passed!! Worse anxiety I've ever had


----------



## EisforEffort (Jun 24, 2012)

I passed with 68 questions. There were 2 in my class that had 120. One passed. One didn't.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Jun 25, 2012)

EMT-P, passed with 72, left feeling like it could have gone either way though, no good answer just the best of two bad on a lot of questions,


----------



## QUEEEEN (Jun 25, 2012)

I took my NREMT-P today.  Im fairly certain I failed.  It cut me off early to mid 70s.  I was confused by what I remember to be a lot of questions.  They seemed really hard and I had no idea how to answer.  There were some I knew.  But I found most to be very difficult.

It asked me a lot of questions about trauma.  Maybe Im thinking it was more questions than it really was...but it seemed like an awful lot. 

Is that a sign of failure?  Asking a lot of questions from one area?

Also, it only asked me three ECG interpretations (which where super low quality strips) and only one drug calc.  Crap.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Jun 25, 2012)

Queen,
Look up one post , 72 and passed, so don't panic yet. Left feeling awful also, just happy I didn't have to wait long for results or I would have went crazy. I also did just 3 ekg interpretations, maybe one drug math, mine seemed to like burn questions though, must have had 3 rules of nines and two parkland formula questions.


----------



## buttons93 (Jun 26, 2012)

70. Passed. EMT-B.


----------



## emt27 (Jun 29, 2012)

EMT exam, passed at 70. Left the test feeling extremely nervous about the results. I think I broke my F5 key refreshing the NREMT website.


----------



## clt92 (Jun 30, 2012)

Took my EMT-B test in Feb and failed at 120ish questions. For the last month and a half I have studied everyday for a min hour max 6+ hours. Just took my test again this afternoon 6/30/2012 at 1pm and the test stopped me at exactly 120 questions.... Now for the agonizing wait for the results..


----------



## djarmpit (Jun 30, 2012)

I got 125-130 questions with a question that got repeated twice....and passed!


----------



## djarmpit (Jun 30, 2012)

clt92 said:


> Took my EMT-B test in Feb and failed at 120ish questions. For the last month and a half I have studied everyday for a min hour max 6+ hours. Just took my test again this afternoon 6/30/2012 at 1pm and the test stopped me at exactly 120 questions.... Now for the agonizing wait for the results..




Waiting for results was the worst feeling/time I've ever had to go through


----------



## medicalmamma (Jul 1, 2012)

Will be taking my NREMT AGAIN! at the end of the month. finished in the 70's. Does anyone have any suggestions on websites for study guides. I have been following post and I agree on the smarter not harder. HOWEVER I would like a huge back to work with. Open for suggestions! THANKS!


----------



## ramban (Jul 2, 2012)

120 and passed. yes, it's true.


----------



## clt92 (Jul 2, 2012)

Just looked at the site at 12:30 and found "Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification." Ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## Hockey (Jul 3, 2012)

Is it wrong that when I read this thread I get a little bit of anxiety all over again?  F that


----------



## Finnrson (Jul 3, 2012)

Took test 3pm on Saturday and test stopped at 70. Found out around 9am Monday that I passed.


----------



## Kevinf (Jul 4, 2012)

It was 70 questions or fewer for me on the basic exam and I passed. I figure that if you get stopped early you are either doing great or miserably... either way you should have an idea and shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## perrypapabear (Jul 5, 2012)

77 questions passed... Amen, seriously though it wasn't that bad, just take your time


----------



## etoh5150 (Jul 6, 2012)

Took the test at 4:00pm on thursday stopped at 120, felt like I failed.

Woke up at 8:00am Friday checked NREMT website. PASSED! 

National just feels like a bad date.


----------



## MexDefender (Jul 6, 2012)

Took the test at 2:45 today and it stopped at 120...

I feel really bad about it... I hope I didn't fail.


----------



## Kevinf (Jul 6, 2012)

Guys, if you are THAT unsure about passing the basic exam, PLEASE crack open your text book and start over


----------



## MexDefender (Jul 7, 2012)

Kevinf said:


> Guys, if you are THAT unsure about passing the basic exam, PLEASE crack open your text book and start over



It gave me bits and pieces of other sections but it focused on 2 main sections and I dominated one section but the other section I didn't feel good about mainly because it wasn't really discussed in class, training, or in the book even after rechecking I can't find much on the subject.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 8, 2012)

I took the medic test a few weeks ago on a Tuesday. The test cut me off at 74, I believe, and I wasn't sure how to feel. On the drive home I was stressing a bit, but it turns out that my results posted about two hours later and I passed. Now I just need a job and some experience.


----------



## xrsm002 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm taking the NR in August (hopefully) what subjects seemed to be the most prevalent on there? I'm studying all subjects anyways but was just curious.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 9, 2012)

xrsm002 said:


> I'm taking the NR in August (hopefully) what subjects seemed to be the most prevalent on there? I'm studying all subjects anyways but was just curious.



The biggest help I had was from JBLearning. They divide their questions up into the different groups tested by the National Registry. Because of this, you can see what area you are weak in and study that. This helped me improve quite a lot, along with their explanations of the reasoning behind the test questions.


----------



## MexDefender (Jul 9, 2012)

120 Questions

Checked NREMT and I passed!


----------



## perrypapabear (Jul 9, 2012)

damarish said:


> Emt-B through Pearson in CA: The test stopped somewhere around 82-84. I'm so worried not a lot of people get stopped at that #. Awaiting results..has anyone's test stopped around there and passed?



Mine did, stopped around 77 or 79 cant remember exactly, passed though! dont sweat it bro im sure you passed


----------



## firemedic88 (Jul 10, 2012)

42 at 26 minutes and passed


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 10, 2012)

firemedic88 said:


> 42 at 26 minutes and passed



:unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Jul 10, 2012)

firemedic88 said:


> 42 at 26 minutes and passed



uh no


----------



## firemedic88 (Jul 10, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> uh no



Uh yes.  Just because it took you longed doesn't mean I didn't get it done quickly. It kicked me off so fast the people in the testing center stared at me quizzically and I thought I failed.  So unless you designed the test or run it your "Uh no" really has no grounds.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 10, 2012)

No, as in typically the minimum number of questions you can get is about 70; that's without missing any questions. So for you to get "42" either the test deemed you as a prodigy, they recently changed the test and you're the only one to find out, you mistook what number you were actually on (most likely), or you straight up made one up and now are acting defensive because you were called on it.


----------



## firemedic88 (Jul 10, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> No, as in typically the minimum number of questions you can get is about 70; that's without missing any questions. So for you to get "42" either the test deemed you as a prodigy, they recently changed the test and you're the only one to find out, you mistook what number you were actually on (most likely), or you straight up made one up and now are acting defensive because you were called on it.



Again, unless you designed the test you shouldn't talk.  70 is the "average" number of questions it asks most people when they pass.  It is very possible to have FAR less answered and still pass.  So you can believe what you want.  It honestly makes no difference to me.  I obviously thrive on posting to this forum with inaccurate information.  You caught me!


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 10, 2012)

Scroll through these 2100 posts, and look for one single test below 60. But I guess you could be the only exceptionally brilliant person to post here in years... :unsure: And you'd be surprised at the number of people who do seem to thrive on lies on this forum, so excuse my skepticism.

My unsolicited .02 that you're going to blow off, don't tell people you know that you had so few; you will automatically be assumed a fabricator 

And 70 is most certainly not the average.


----------



## firemedic88 (Jul 10, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Scroll through these 2100 posts, and look for one single test below 60. But I guess you could be the only exceptionally brilliant person to post here in years... :unsure: And you'd be surprised at the number of people who do seem to thrive on lies on this forum, so excuse my skepticism.
> 
> My unsolicited .02, don't tell people you know that you had so few; you will automatically be assumed a fabricator



Well it's been an issue for me before.  I know how many I answered but you do make a valid point.  Also you're right about people lying on forums to stroke egos.  IMO it's pretty sad but people do it often!


----------



## bobbyd3423 (Jul 10, 2012)

xrsm002 said:


> I'm taking the NR in August (hopefully) what subjects seemed to be the most prevalent on there? I'm studying all subjects anyways but was just curious.



Keep studying all of them but i just took my test 2 weeks ago and there seemed to be a lot of ped's related questions. I think the second most prominent was probably Airway and Breathing. 

I don't remember who said it but i found that the JBlearning website was the most help of all. Good way to review and get accustom to the way the questions are worded. 

And to answer the original question here i answered 1 question and got 100% so they stopped it. I passed..... oh there i go again stroking my ego. Lol. I actually answered 71 and passed. 

Best advise, stay calm, read the questions thouroghly and you will be fine. When in doubt.... high flow O2.


----------



## Kevinf (Jul 11, 2012)

AFAIK the NREMT Basic exam provides a minimum of 10 questions from each of 6 possible categories. Nobody should get fewer than 60 questions. And as I wrote earlier, if you get stopped early you should have confidence in whether you are doing great or miserably.



			
				The NREMT said:
			
		

> 95% Confidence is Necessary to Pass or Fail a CAT Exam
> 
> The high achiever who is able to answer most of the questions correctly will find that the computer ends the exam early. Many candidates worry that something is wrong because the exam was so short. In reality, the computer was able to determine that the candidate jumped far higher than the standard level—or was well above the level of competency In a CAT exam. The computer stops the exam when it is 95% confident that the individual candidate has reached the level of competency.
> 
> As mentioned before the length of a CAT exam is variable.  Sometimes a candidate can demonstrate a level of competency in as few as 60 test items.   Sometimes, after 60 questions, the candidate has shown to be close to entry-level competency but the computer has not determined within the 95% confidence requirement that the candidate is either above or below the entry-level competency standard.  In cases when the computer is not 95% confident, the test continues to provide additional items.


----------



## EMS418 (Jul 11, 2012)

70 questions in 40 minutes and I passed  (nremt...basic)


----------



## CMHills (Jul 11, 2012)

Erm... I want to say around fifty. And I passed.


----------



## Kevinf (Jul 11, 2012)

Two claiming under 60 questions? Interesting...


----------



## VelvetyOne (Jul 12, 2012)

*113 questions-PASS*

Son passed his on 113, friend of his passed at 121, another friend just took NR yesterday and failed at 133.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 12, 2012)

*12 Years ago...*

In the time before the NREMT went to CBT, I stopped at 150, and that was because that was the end of the exam! Oh, yeah, I passed... by a comfortable margin and then some. I haven't had a chance to try the adaptive CBT stuff yet, though I will get to enjoy that in all it's glory in about a year. Looking forward to, and dreading, the NCLEX-RN.


----------



## ONCOR1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Took the exam yesterday! Found out this morning that I passed! The computer cut me off at 70.


----------



## Frogurt (Jul 13, 2012)

Stopped at around 120 and passed.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 13, 2012)

80 questions, NREMT-P. Passed


----------



## EMSrush (Jul 14, 2012)

*Yay for NVRob!!*

Congrats!! You must be way excited!


----------



## swaymanEMTB (Jul 23, 2012)

roughly 67-70 passed. Thought I failed though, found out a few hours later I passed!!


----------



## Monkadelic (Jul 24, 2012)

cut me off at 70; passed.


----------



## FireHawk918 (Jul 24, 2012)

75 questions and I failed the test.


----------



## abuan (Jul 24, 2012)

passed at 80


----------



## Hellinahelmet304 (Jul 24, 2012)

Got cut off at 80 questions, 21 minutes into the test. PASSED!


----------



## pa132399 (Jul 26, 2012)

high 70's low 80's passed first time


----------



## pa132399 (Jul 26, 2012)

high 70's low 80's passed first time
medic test


----------



## TreeRock (Jul 26, 2012)

70 passed.


----------



## E3033377Adam (Jul 30, 2012)

68 questions then the cpu told me I had completed the exam.  I was like. uhhh, no!!!!!!!!  Turns out I passed! Woot wooo!!^_^


----------



## Hipnotic (Jul 31, 2012)

70 ish questions passed !


----------



## Nathan (Jul 31, 2012)

73 questions. :censored::censored::censored::censored:ting bricks waiting for the results. took the test at 0930 this morning, think I will get the results tonight? If not, I will be having a benadryl party at my house tonight


----------



## PVC (Jul 31, 2012)

Cut off at 70 questions. Pass.


----------



## LukaPL (Jul 31, 2012)

exact 80 passed the 1st time


----------



## crashed (Jul 31, 2012)

70 questions, passed first attempt


----------



## Nathan (Aug 1, 2012)

Got my results this morning. Passed


----------



## RSKS (Aug 5, 2012)

I stopped at 62 questions and passed. I graduated from my program in May and I start my first EMT position at a private ambulance company on August 13th! So excited!


----------



## SubiEmt (Aug 5, 2012)

Test stopped me at 120 and passed! Long frustrating journey but I took a refresher with CIEMT and passed. My six month course was a joke and I didn't learn much of anything really. Took the ciemt 3 day course and to my surprise retained much more information over that short span.


----------



## FunkyAnesthetic (Aug 5, 2012)

Answered somewhere around 60 questions and passed first time.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 8, 2012)

Answered +/- 73 questions on the EMT test, 99.9% sure I got the last one right, and passed. Finished test yesterday at 1700, had my results this morning at 0900.


----------



## EMTjhk (Aug 8, 2012)

Took the test yesterday at 8pm. Luckily I got to sleep through the waiting. Stopped at 70 questions and I was super worried and not confident at all. Checked it just now, after minutes of looking, and found out that I passed


----------



## HopeIpass (Aug 8, 2012)

I just took my test and don't feel comfortable at all. It stopped at 120 :sad:


----------



## HopeIpass (Aug 9, 2012)

Failed. 1 above passing 2 near passing and 2 below passing.


----------



## O2andDogs (Aug 9, 2012)

First try:

70 questions and passed!


----------



## Rsxtacee (Aug 10, 2012)

62 and passed!


----------



## Obstructions (Aug 12, 2012)

Passed at 70 on my first try.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 13, 2012)

Stopped at 80.  Took about 30 minutes.  Passed.


----------



## HeatStroke (Aug 13, 2012)

69 and I passed. I swear I thought the test kicked my ***.


----------



## Avenrii (Aug 15, 2012)

NREMT-B. Somewhere between 65-70. Passed! Classmate had her test cut off at 70 and she passed as well.


----------



## HiVis (Aug 15, 2012)

72.  Was asked 3 questions twice.  Messed with my head!  Passed.


----------



## rodz77 (Aug 16, 2012)

EMT-P....around 150, passed first time.
Thank the man upstairs! Whew!!


----------



## MidwestFF (Aug 16, 2012)

78 Passed in < 20 min, not county the time it took to check in and out of the testing rooms.


----------



## EMTFozzy (Aug 16, 2012)

83 in 40 minutes.. Passed! Paramedic!


----------



## socoemt (Aug 16, 2012)

70 questions and passed. NREMT-B. I thought for sure I failed...


----------



## Jambi (Aug 16, 2012)

My buddy just took his paramedic...70 questions and 30 minutes.


----------



## Hamms (Aug 20, 2012)

*70 questions*

70 questions and passed Basic. Walked out of there feeling like I had tanked it. 

Used Fisdap (not great, but their line of questions was helpful) and reread my book. 

Only other suggestion, don't take it on a Friday night, it was a long weekend.


----------



## kashana247 (Aug 20, 2012)

I also took my test on a Friday! OMG...worst idea ever! I kept checking the site like a damn crackhead hoping my results would magically be there. They weren't until Monday morning. The computer shut off at 102 questions, and I felt like I bombed it because my classmates who had taken it said that their exams cut off at around 70 questions! But this morning there was the awesome news, I'M CERTIFIED!!!!!!! Hope it helps and good luck!


----------



## NREMTroe (Aug 20, 2012)

Found out today passed medic @ 150


----------



## wannabeHFD (Aug 20, 2012)

Just took the I85. It stopped just short of 140.


----------



## ken158 (Aug 21, 2012)

Stopped at around 70, passed :3


----------



## wannabeHFD (Aug 21, 2012)

Just found out I passed!


----------



## Youngin (Aug 21, 2012)

First time: 130ish questions, failed.
Second time: 70ish questions, passed.


----------



## Gray970 (Aug 24, 2012)

stopped at 68 passed emt basic


----------



## gkc08 (Aug 25, 2012)

70 and passed, basic.


----------



## MartyMcFly (Aug 25, 2012)

120 and passed

EMT-B


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Aug 25, 2012)

80 and I passed. (Medic)

NEVER take the test on Friday afternoon. It will be the worst weekend of your life.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 25, 2012)

CentralCalEMT said:


> 80 and I passed. (Medic)
> 
> NEVER take the test on Friday afternoon. It will be the worst weekend of your life.



Tell me about it. I made the same mistake! :screwy:


----------



## Oly396 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey guys! i have been trolling the site for a few days waiting for my registry results to come back. 70 questions, passed!  Excited to be in the great world of EMS!

-Mike


----------



## kymtgpro (Aug 26, 2012)

EMTB 64 questions passed
EMTP 151 questions passed last week


----------



## mintygood (Aug 27, 2012)

Paramedic: 84 - Passed


----------



## fire5 (Aug 27, 2012)

70 Questions last Wednesday found out Friday morning I passed. Took about 45 minutes.


----------



## brobey89 (Aug 29, 2012)

I faile...went to question 86


----------



## sredish (Aug 30, 2012)

Paramedic: 152 - passed


----------



## Schroeder (Aug 30, 2012)

Stopped me at 70. Just took it today, so hopefully results will be in soon. For my sake at least.


----------



## ioseida (Aug 31, 2012)

Stopped at 70, felt like i did poorly but Passed


----------



## Schroeder (Aug 31, 2012)

Results are in, thats a pass at 70 questions.


----------



## Fiveten (Aug 31, 2012)

I just took the NREMT, had 120 questions with an hour left on the clock and ended up passing. ^_^


----------



## Jambi (Sep 4, 2012)

Had two friends take NREMT medic Friday.

One passed at 80 in 30 min

Other failed at 150 in 30 min


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 4, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Had two friends take NREMT medic Friday.
> 
> One passed at 80 in 30 min
> 
> Other failed at 150 in 30 min



Wow someone needs to slow down.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 4, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Wow someone needs to slow down.



Yeah, that's what I said.  She has lots of test anxiety and hates being under the clock,  but that's what, 12 seconds a question on average? yikes!


----------



## stagejedi (Sep 4, 2012)

NREMT-P 80 questions, Passed on the first try


----------



## dhump4free (Sep 4, 2012)

80 questions and a pass ^_^


----------



## clhampton75 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Tested this morning*

150 questions. Passed! Now the learning begins!


----------



## medic20356 (Sep 7, 2012)

142 questions and passed NREMT-P so happy!


----------



## MSPs (Sep 7, 2012)

EMT-B 70, passed. Took about 65 minutes.


----------



## FDJohn (Sep 7, 2012)

EMT-B was 70 questions for me. It took about an hour.
Advanced EMT isn't CAD yet. 150 questions.


----------



## HelloThere1994 (Sep 8, 2012)

I got through about 75-80 questions, i felt good because my class instructor said if you get through 70-80 questions and it turned off you were good, and if you were up around 110-120 you probably failed....When i got home i started searching things like this site and came across this page, i figured i would join and come to find out people who took the test yesterday as i did already found out they passed, and also learned that you can pass with 120 and fail with 70 (basically, its unpredictable) now i'm really nervous, especially seeing i haven't found out when alot of people do the next day......


----------



## Jambi (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, if you took it on a Friday or Saturday, you're going to have to wait until Monday to find out.


----------



## khangaroo (Sep 10, 2012)

took my test on  9-7-2012, stopped @ question #72, and it took me a total of ~65 minutes.  it's now monday, 9 in the morning, and i have been up since 4 AM. -_-  i just checked online, and it says that i passed (i think).  if they posted up an expiration date for a certification, that means i'm good right? -_-


----------



## HelloThere1994 (Sep 10, 2012)

khangaroo said:


> took my test on  9-7-2012, stopped @ question #72, and it took me a total of ~65 minutes.  it's now monday, 9 in the morning, and i have been up since 4 AM. -_-  i just checked online, and it says that i passed (i think).  if they posted up an expiration date for a certification, that means i'm good right? -_-



I also took mine on 9-7-2012....Waited the weekend, and i haven't been notified whether i passed or failed, i click my certification and is says your currently not certified, idk where to go to see if you pass or failed, they do let you know if you failed right?


----------



## HelloThere1994 (Sep 10, 2012)

Damn, i failed...very depressing


----------



## khangaroo (Sep 10, 2012)

ack i'm sorry to hear that bud.  did it just straight up say you didn't pass under "My Certification"?  my friend took his the same day as me, a few hours before, and he didn't make it.  said that he'd be able to retake it in 15 days.   he also took about 65 minutes and stopped at 70 questions.


----------



## HelloThere1994 (Sep 10, 2012)

khangaroo said:


> ack i'm sorry to hear that bud.  did it just straight up say you didn't pass under "My Certification"?  my friend took his the same day as me, a few hours before, and he didn't make it.  said that he'd be able to retake it in 15 days.   he also took about 65 minutes and stopped at 70 questions.



it says in the icon CBT candidates icon right above the my certification, i'm going to study more now that i know what i need to study, it sucks waiting though


----------



## gkygrl (Sep 10, 2012)

*Passed - up on the site in 3 hours!*

I just happened to check the NREMT site and saw that even though I took the test at 1:15 this afternoon (it's now 4:40) I passed!

Mine stopped at 88 questions or so.  

Level: NREMT -- Exp: 3/31/2015

Maybe a couple of hours is a RECORD for being up on the website, not sure.  But with everything I have read, it usually takes a couple of days.


----------



## Boragard (Sep 10, 2012)

*umm what goes here?!?*

I took my NREMT for EMT-B exam this morning (September 10, 2012 at 8am CT) I had 2 hours to test, the test stopped at 27 minutes remaining.  I answered about 120 questions.  Looked online at 4 pm, results were up saying I passed (Thank goodness!)  First try!  For all who wants a good study guide download "EMT Tutor" on Android or Iphone devices.  There are two versions "EMT tutor lite" which gives a free sample, and the real version you have to purchase at $3.99.  It gives you 900 questions, 900 flashcards, and countless scenarios. It DEFINITELY helped me. Good investment for only $3.99.  Good luck fellow EMTs!!


----------



## emt11 (Sep 11, 2012)

Took the AEMT exam on 9/8, 135 questions right at an hour. Passed first time


----------



## TacoFighter (Sep 13, 2012)

Took the test 5 months after taking the course through NCTI, ( it took them 3 months to mail me my certificate for passing the class). I studied for about 3 days right before the test and got stopped at #70. I FOR SURE thought i failed due to a lack of preparation. BUT, i ended up PASSING! Super stoked off the news.


----------



## Mountain momma (Sep 14, 2012)

NREMT hit #80 with an hour left. Passed first time.


----------



## RackCityEMT (Sep 19, 2012)

117 Passed the first time.


----------



## diffusiondance (Sep 20, 2012)

*sick to my stomach*

Just finished the test. I didn't see exactly what number it cut me off at but i think it was high 60s, maybe 70. There were a lot of questions I felt "iffy" about. It didn't feel great & I'm really nervous. Will post if I passed/failed when i find out!


----------



## diffusiondance (Sep 21, 2012)

Found out around 1pm that I passed!
What a strange test. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## BillyBonebrake (Sep 30, 2012)

Tested on 9/27 - I wasn't paying attention to the number of questions. The last one I saw was 53. I probably got to around 70 then it stopped, which made me nervous. I figured if the test stops in the low range you've either done really well or quite poorly. I passed, first time. 

I re-read the Brady Emergency Care book, 12th edition over a 3 week period. I used the test questions in the "Success! for the EMT" book by Brady, which was based on the EC 11th edition. So some of the Success! test questions were ... how do I say ... less than helpful. But the majority of the questions were relevant and the rationales were very helpful.


----------



## SubiEmt (Sep 30, 2012)

Polkchop said:


> Went to 120 and failed the first time, just took my second this morning and went to 120 again:/ Not a good feeling, but we shall see...
> 
> Oh and EMT-b



Don't read to much into that man, mine stopped at 120 and i passed. GL


----------



## Schader (Oct 5, 2012)

First time 134 - Failed :glare:
Second attempt 103 - Passed


----------



## Coleoneps (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah pretty sure I just bombed the hell out of it for a second time. Cut me off around 70-75 questions. Studied the hell out of the book. Studied the hell out of EMT PREP, Jblearning and the other sites on the links here. Was getting 90s andbetter on them. Doesnt matter. The real computer based test doesnt ask questions anything like the ones you can find the practice tests. Alot of the questions dont even give you enough information to make a correct decision. Sucks.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 5, 2012)

Coleoneps said:


> Yeah pretty sure I just bombed the hell out of it for a second time. Cut me off around 70-75 questions. Studied the hell out of the book. Studied the hell out of EMT PREP, Jblearning and the other sites on the links here. Was getting 90s andbetter on them. Doesnt matter. The real computer based test doesnt ask questions anything like the ones you can find the practice tests. Alot of the questions dont even give you enough information to make a correct decision. Sucks.



Sounds like you were reading to much into the questions or misunderstood what the question was asking. It is an adjustment to go from class tests to the nr exam if your instructors only asked/tested using right answer questions. 

With the test prep are you guessing or do you know the answer and why It is the righ answer. Some people do the prep stuff so much they end up memorizing the answers which will do you no good .


----------



## BlackDog62 (Oct 5, 2012)

NREMT-Paramedic passed first time. Test cut off at 152.


----------



## 7887firemedic (Oct 6, 2012)

Paramedic, passed first time with 85?s


----------



## Coleoneps (Oct 8, 2012)

Well after not wanting to look because I was almost positive I bombed it my coworkers made me and somehow It said congrats you passed I almost fell over. I would have bet my salary I had failed it but I guess thats the only thing I would have been wrong on. Cut me off around 70-75 Questions.


----------



## Roofiem (Oct 10, 2012)

EMT-B. Stopped at 70 questions. Fairly certain that I missed the final question.


----------



## HelloThere1994 (Oct 11, 2012)

took my EMT-B test for the second time, today. Started at 8 AM..got home, checked at 2ish...FAILED again. IDK what to do, the first time i'll admit i didn't study at all. This time, i felt i studied more (maybe not enough) like i said IDK what to do. next time i take it i'm going to be more nervous, and worried about 1.) not passing again, but 2.) having to take a 24 hr. refresher course. i was Belong average on everything, but i really felt i knew a lot more this second time around, any pointers, tips, study guides, would be appreciated....I know, after this weekend (need to get EMT off the brain for at least the weekend) my nose will be in the books every moment it can be.

68 questions, about one hour.

is there something to this whole "get the last question right, PASS. Get it wrong, FAIL" ??


----------



## rtarin (Oct 11, 2012)

*NREMT-P Second Attempt*

Failed first attempt in june 2012, it stopped me at 150 questions. I just went and took it without studying after my medic class was over since i had done the same for my EMT B and EMT I and passed on the first attempt. Well fellow paramedics that doesn't fly, so I studied hard for 4 months.

Took it again yesterday at 1000 and it stopped me at 75 questions after approx 45 min, quite sure i got the last question right. Results were up within 2 hrs at 1245 same day. I am now a NREMT-Paramedic!


----------



## Coleoneps (Oct 12, 2012)

HelloThere1994 said:


> took my EMT-B test for the second time, today. Started at 8 AM..got home, checked at 2ish...FAILED again. IDK what to do, the first time i'll admit i didn't study at all. This time, i felt i studied more (maybe not enough) like i said IDK what to do. next time i take it i'm going to be more nervous, and worried about 1.) not passing again, but 2.) having to take a 24 hr. refresher course. i was Belong average on everything, but i really felt i knew a lot more this second time around, any pointers, tips, study guides, would be appreciated....I know, after this weekend (need to get EMT off the brain for at least the weekend) my nose will be in the books every moment it can be.
> 
> 68 questions, about one hour.
> 
> is there something to this whole "get the last question right, PASS. Get it wrong, FAIL" ??



 Well you either do really good or really bad when you get around 70ish questions then cut off I believe. I just passed mine the other day finally. Second attempt. First time it cut me off around 70ish, second time it cut me off around 70ish. I was below avg on three topics and passing on two the first time.  I went through EMTPrep, JB learning like crazy in between tests. Made sure I was able to get roughly 90% of their questions right on those practice sites. Some people will say they dont help some people swear by them. Although I felt like nothing I studied on those sites seemed to appear on the actual computer based test itself the results speak for themselves with a PASS. It could have seemed that anyway because I was so nervous while taking the exam. So make your own judgement. Just study hard and long. Thats my two cents in support to help anyone else out in passing.


----------



## EMT91 (Oct 12, 2012)

I85 exam...85 questions...passed!


----------



## HelloThere1994 (Oct 12, 2012)

Coleoneps said:


> Well you either do really good or really bad when you get around 70ish questions then cut off I believe. I just passed mine the other day finally. Second attempt. First time it cut me off around 70ish, second time it cut me off around 70ish. I was below avg on three topics and passing on two the first time.  I went through EMTPrep, JB learning like crazy in between tests. Made sure I was able to get roughly 90% of their questions right on those practice sites. Some people will say they dont help some people swear by them. Although I felt like nothing I studied on those sites seemed to appear on the actual computer based test itself the results speak for themselves with a PASS. It could have seemed that anyway because I was so nervous while taking the exam. So make your own judgement. Just study hard and long. Thats my two cents in support to help anyone else out in passing.



thanks man, i'll have to just study hard like you said....3 time will be a charm, i really want this...i'll look in2 some online stuff but i'm 100% sure everything is in the text book. thanks once again for the help


----------



## Jambi (Oct 12, 2012)

A friend, her second attempt at the paramedic exam: 145 questions, 45 minutes, failed.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 12, 2012)

Jambi said:


> A friend, her second attempt at the paramedic exam: 145 questions, 45 minutes, failed.



wow. I passed my medic first attempt at 80 or so questions. I can't imagine how poorly I would have done doing 3+ questions a minute. Is this the same friend you mentioned a while ago that sped through the exam and failed?


----------



## Jambi (Oct 12, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> wow. I passed my medic first attempt at 80 or so questions. I can't imagine how poorly I would have done doing 3+ questions a minute. Is this the same friend you mentioned a while ago that sped through the exam and failed?



Same one, sigh. I've tried working with her, and she's made improvements, but she's dealing with test anxiety along with missing key words because of her speed.


----------



## ca11metdub (Oct 13, 2012)

NREMT...stopped at 70 and passed


----------



## irishnyc (Oct 13, 2012)

69 and Passed


----------



## EMT91 (Oct 13, 2012)

congrats to you two!


----------



## nekogirl (Oct 15, 2012)

72 questions and Passed!!! :rofl:  <-- =happy, happy, joy, joy!

I think I answered the last question right, I know there was a "theory" going around the forum about that...I think it was but I know it was one of the easier questions and it was about chem burns. It took me 1 hour 26 minutes, with 34 minutes left. I was in a daze when the screen just went blank and shut off. LOL!

I was certain that I didn't pass and I left there not feeling that I bombed it but that I had missed too many already and they were like, "put this chick out of her testing misery already, please!" It was a loooonnnnggg weekend waiting for my results on Monday cause I took the test on a Saturday!  I must have stared at the "Congratulations on your Successful Completion"...message on the screen for a while in disbelief!

Out of my class of 19 students 11 of us were eligible to take the state practicals under the new standards. Out of the 11 students, only 4 of us passed the state practicals.  It was tough.  Everyone had to redo at least 2-3 of the stations.  Out of the 4 students, 3 of us have passed our NREMT-B thus far.  

I waited about a month after class was over then scheduled the test.  I wished I would have given myself more time to study because I did not feel ready Saturday morning.  I used EMTPrep a couple days before to help see what I was forgetting or just not testing well on.  I tend to want to pick the logical/real world response to the questions but then I remind myself that this is testing what we learned in the text book and try to pick the best answer based on the text book standards answers and not what you would do in the "real world". So, that seemed to help.  Well more then help, I passed on the first try!  SQUEE!!


----------



## Refino827 (Oct 15, 2012)

I went to 120 Questions on my first EMT B go round, I failed and was 'Near Passing' on all 5 categories. Taking my second attempt on the 20th. Comparing the EMT B Class to the test, I feel there was a lot I was not taught in the class that should've been included. It seemed as if they taught to the older standards. But I've been using the JBLearning Test Prep and it's seemed to help out a lot so far.


----------



## ca11metdub (Oct 15, 2012)

Refino827 said:


> I went to 120 Questions on my first EMT B go round, I failed and was 'Near Passing' on all 5 categories. Taking my second attempt on the 20th. Comparing the EMT B Class to the test, I feel there was a lot I was not taught in the class that should've been included. It seemed as if they taught to the older standards. But I've been using the JBLearning Test Prep and it's seemed to help out a lot so far.



I didn't pass the first time either, but after I purchased JBL and went over all the questions and every single detail of why certain selections were right/wrong I passed the second time. Best of luck!


----------



## PewPew (Oct 16, 2012)

Does it cost extra to retake the EMT-B exam if you fail it the first time?


----------



## Emt512 (Oct 16, 2012)

NREMT-P ....took test finished at 150 questions and passed ...first attempt.

really thought that it was up in the air ...found out just now..

the test had repeat questions and alot of questions that were completely wacky..alot were very obscure. Alot of the questions that seemed to be at the paramedic level were easy but the test covered pretty much everything.


I studied the jblearing scored an 82 on the final prectice exam and a 72 on the fisdap test....the jbtest prep really helped me diagnose my weak spots and the fisdap test was comprehsive too but only for taking the test it lacked alot in comparison. the fisdap test was good at finding weaknesses also.... Of course both tests contraindicated my weak spots lol.<_<

overall I only studied for five days @ like 10-16 hours a day..pretty much crammed in my weak spots for a patchy finish..


officially a Paramedic now^_^


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 16, 2012)

PewPew said:


> Does it cost extra to retake the EMT-B exam if you fail it the first time?



you have to pay the testing fee each time you test


----------



## Jambi (Oct 17, 2012)

Emt512 said:


> officially a Paramedic now^_^



Congratz!  :beerchug:

No don't kill anyone!  :rofl:


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Oct 17, 2012)

*passed*

In the 60s, my results were posted two hours after. Passed my second attempt. (Emt-b)


----------



## jrakos (Oct 20, 2012)

*national registry*

Right after I took my nr, I immediately tried to find out if I passed. I freaked out when I didn't see anyone posting about passing in the early 90s! So for all of you out there who scored a 92, have faith because I passed!!! It is possible to pass in the 90s!!!!


----------



## Refino827 (Oct 20, 2012)

I just finished the exam for the second time, I went in more confifent and knowledgeable for sure. Thanks to JBLearning. And the questions definitely wee similar one was almost word for word. I was stopped at 82, I believe I passed. But we'll see! As long as I didn't bomb haha.


----------



## sleepless near seattle (Oct 20, 2012)

NREMT-P : 80 passed 1st attempt.  Looked at a few of these replies and am guessing that EMT-B can pass earlier and later than P.  I haven't heard of anyone passing with less than 70's or more than 110's for the P.


----------



## Refino827 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just an update, I passed! Wooooo


----------



## keith00200 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Passed P exam*



sleepless near seattle said:


> NREMT-P : 80 passed 1st attempt.  Looked at a few of these replies and am guessing that EMT-B can pass earlier and later than P.  I haven't heard of anyone passing with less than 70's or more than 110's for the P.



Congrats!
I passed the medic in February on my first attempt...the CBT stopped at question 150 and I had 45 minutes left.


----------



## sleepless near seattle (Oct 22, 2012)

keith00200 said:


> Congrats!
> I passed the medic in February on my first attempt...the CBT stopped at question 150 and I had 45 minutes left.



I stand corrected. Congrats!  It is such a fluid system with everchanging parameters based on each individual response to each question.  I don't think it's possible to quantify the results formula.


----------



## Napper820 (Oct 24, 2012)

NREMT, 69 questions, passed first time!


----------



## emsred23 (Oct 25, 2012)

70's passed


----------



## sjdr1976 (Oct 25, 2012)

*75 questions= Passed*

75 questions= Passed first try
EMT-P:rofl::beerchug::beerchug:


Though questions are worded strange I felt like I had no clue....and was sure I failed.

I took my test at 1pm and got results at 3pm i went home after the test logged into nremt and kept refreshing every 5 minutes and in the meantime i was reading this forum....

I studied like crazy for  this! Still thought id fail


----------



## randa (Oct 25, 2012)

I stopped or actually got cut off at 120. And I passed!! I was very surprised but happy!!!!


----------



## Jdubbz (Oct 27, 2012)

*Nremt#*

So took my nremt p yesterday and got cut off at like 72.  Last question I got right for sure!  But gotta wait till Monday Grrrr.


----------



## EMTFozzy (Oct 27, 2012)

Jdubbz said:


> So took my nremt p yesterday and got cut off at like 72.  Last question I got right for sure!  But gotta wait till Monday Grrrr.



Good luck! When I did my test Cut-off at 83 and found out that day!!! Just turn the computer off and read a book or play video games or your mouse and F5 key will get wore out!!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## JBryan25 (Oct 29, 2012)

EMT Basic 103 Questions - Passed first attempt... (As everyone else who has been through it... Thought I failed.)


----------



## Glider (Nov 6, 2012)

120 and failed =/

I have been studying with JB course for the last 15 days pretty much non-stop. (I think i have seen every question).

My next cognitive exam is this week!


----------



## Stone624 (Nov 6, 2012)

Have had my Massachusetts ticket for a few months, just got around to taking my NREMT basic test today. 

(1st test was postponed due to hurricane Sandy which they did call me early in the day and refund the test amount allowing me to reschedule at my convenience with no surcharges)

101 questions, one hour

By the time I got home the website said congratulations on passing the national exam and I would receive the packet of stuff in the mail in about three days.


----------



## Docj8404 (Nov 6, 2012)

Took Paramedic exam yesterday for the first time, computer shut off at 79. Found out today I passed! Thought for sure I failed it


----------



## jesilynn1892 (Nov 6, 2012)

1st NREMTB test, 200 Q's & failed by one frkin question :angry:
Worst way to fail, ever. :glare:


----------



## DFKlein (Nov 7, 2012)

Took the test yesterday it stopped at 83, and passed.


----------



## Sawcats (Nov 7, 2012)

Test stopped at 70, waiting now.


----------



## Rafgo (Nov 8, 2012)

2nd time taking the NREMT120 questions, HOPEFULLY i passed I been using my book and ww.emt-national-training.com passing the quizzes and test above 80%... ill let you guys/girls know... ughhhhhh!!! :blink:


----------



## Rafgo (Nov 8, 2012)

How can you tell that you only missed it by 1 question, or do you section?...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2012)

Rafgo said:


> How can you tell that you only missed it by 1 question, or do you section?...



You can't. You won't know how many you missed if you pass or fail.


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 9, 2012)

Basic- 76 passed first time
Medic-119 Passed second time


----------



## Glider (Nov 9, 2012)

Glider said:


> 120 and failed =/
> 
> I have been studying with JB course for the last 15 days pretty much non-stop. (I think i have seen every question).
> 
> My next cognitive exam is this week!



Got results today!

First time 120 and failed
Second time 72 and passed!


----------



## gw812 (Nov 15, 2012)

Just stopped at 80 - we'll see.


----------



## HopeIpass (Nov 15, 2012)

I just took my third try at the NREMT and it stopped in the late 70's


----------



## HopeIpass (Nov 15, 2012)

Passed!


----------



## gw812 (Nov 16, 2012)

Passed it!


----------



## Ally (Nov 26, 2012)

(Husbands results, not mine)

1st 120 some, fail
2nd 97, fail
3rd 84, pass


----------



## DerekK (Dec 4, 2012)

Took the basic test today and passed, shut off at 67 questions


----------



## krtemt (Dec 5, 2012)

71 questions and passed


----------



## ADRENALINE_ADDICT (Dec 7, 2012)

*Paramedic*

80 questions and passed


----------



## Strk3seeya (Dec 7, 2012)

*Passed*

12/6 70 questions. Swore I failed. Seemed to keep throwing me ob questions. 
12/7 got results and passed. Glad it's done!


----------



## DCAPBTLSOPQRST (Dec 10, 2012)

Just finished my test this morning. Shut me off at 118, and I'm 100% positive I got the last question correct. Does my chances look good? I need some reassurance till the results come in lol.


----------



## sjdr1976 (Dec 11, 2012)

Many people will think they failed so did I..
You should get your result today keep looking on your NREMT profile it will tell youwith in hours  good luck


----------



## DCAPBTLSOPQRST (Dec 11, 2012)

I passed!! jblearning helped me tremendously.


----------



## sjdr1976 (Dec 11, 2012)

doesnt it feel good?


----------



## SDog (Dec 18, 2012)

70 passed


----------



## Flashbang24 (Dec 18, 2012)

71 and passed EMTB.  Its definitely true about getting harder questions and passing earlier.  My questions were ridiculous.


----------



## drjekyl75 (Dec 19, 2012)

Stopped at 65 questions


----------



## ipkes (Dec 19, 2012)

70 
Passed

:beerchug:


----------



## emtx21x (Dec 20, 2012)

*70 passed!*

hit 70 and cut off. REALLY thought I had bombed it, was so unsure about 1/4 of the questions. Results posted at 8:30 am on 12/20, tested on 12/19 at 5:30pm, passed! First Attempt!


----------



## alabamatriathlete (Dec 20, 2012)

EMT: 72 questions. Passed 1st attempt
Paramedic: 81 questions. Passed 1st attempt - JUST FOUND OUT TODAY! 

Some tips for everyone who is going to take it - JB Learned and FisDap are great, although I only used JB. The question wording on the test is definitely a lot more vague and so forth, but I believe the hardest was the EMT-B one, as it is the first time taking this type of testing. I thought the Paramedic was...not easy, not hard. Some questions I was completely unsure over, some I had to really rack my brain and think of the A&P, and then others that were straight forward. Know your material and yall will be fine. Do not second question and trust your many hard months of studying and learning and your instructors prepared you well. 

BTW, not bad for passing first time for doing the P course in 5 and 1/2 months! DO NOT TAKE AN ACCELERATED COURSE EVER IF YOU DONT HAVE TO!


----------



## mct601 (Dec 24, 2012)

NREMT-P 80 - passed


----------



## patzyboi (Dec 24, 2012)

NREMT-B 70. 

Pretty sure I passed, because it showed my expiration date in 2015

and said "Examination Scored
Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification.
Certification documents will be mailed to the address provided in your account profile by first class US Postal service within three business days.

National certification is not a license to practice. You should contact your state EMS office for information on licensing requirements."

Pretty damn stoked!!!!!!!!


----------



## emtcaliguy (Dec 25, 2012)

Took test 12/21 got results 12/24.  Passed 76 questions, almost stroked out waiting for the results. What a great class present!!!


----------



## MissK (Dec 25, 2012)

Paramedic: 80 questions - passed!

Took it last Thursday afternoon, found out Friday morning, and received everything in the mail yesterday.


----------



## m0nster986 (Dec 25, 2012)

I am an 80 baby all three times.  Initial Basic, renewal Basic, and Paramedic.


----------



## RichLew (Dec 27, 2012)

115ish for basic, passed first try.
135ish for medic, passed first try.


----------



## kaaatielove (Dec 28, 2012)

Took EMT-B exam yesterday & it stopped at 40! I thought for sure I had failed because the lowest number I've ever heard it stop at was 70, but I found out this morning that I PASSED!!!!


----------



## emtcaliguy (Dec 28, 2012)

*awsome*

Kaaatielove, Awsome job. I have never heard of that few questions so I assume the computer decided with a 95 percent certainanty that you are above minimum standard. I bet you got every question right.


----------



## kaaatielove (Dec 28, 2012)

emtcaliguy said:


> Kaaatielove, Awsome job. I have never heard of that few questions so I assume the computer decided with a 95 percent certainanty that you are above minimum standard. I bet you got every question right.



Thank you! I wasn't very confident with my answers. I went in pretty sure I would do good, but the questions were tough. A lot of them seemed to be ALS questions. Stopping at 40 with only 26 minutes into the test about sent me into panic mode.


----------



## emtcaliguy (Dec 28, 2012)

Me too. Almost stroked out waiting for my results, friend me on fb,,  Tony arruda


----------



## alabamatriathlete (Dec 28, 2012)

emtcaliguy said:


> Me too. Almost stroked out waiting for my results, friend me on fb,,  Tony arruda



Did that really just happen...


----------



## emtcaliguy (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry ,didn't see the last rule of the forum, won't post that again, sorry all


----------



## kaaatielove (Dec 28, 2012)

ahaha.


----------



## gw812 (Dec 31, 2012)

kaaatielove said:


> Took EMT-B exam yesterday & it stopped at 40! I thought for sure I had failed because the lowest number I've ever heard it stop at was 70, but I found out this morning that I PASSED!!!!



Forget Facebook, wanna drive my ambulance??? 40 q's and a pass, daaaang...


----------



## titmouse (Dec 31, 2012)

Between 70/80 passed


----------



## kaaatielove (Dec 31, 2012)

gw812 said:


> Forget Facebook, wanna drive my ambulance??? 40 q's and a pass, daaaang...



I'd love to! I'm actually looking for a new career in the pre-hospital setting


----------



## Jon (Jan 1, 2013)

kaaatielove said:


> Took EMT-B exam yesterday & it stopped at 40! I thought for sure I had failed because the lowest number I've ever heard it stop at was 70, but I found out this morning that I PASSED!!!!



Not to call BS, but if you took NREMT, it just isn't POSSIBLE to only get 40 questions. It IS possible to loose track of your number, though.


----------



## emtcaliguy (Jan 1, 2013)

*pass*

Three other people from my school passed EMT-B. Passed with 73q 105q and 76q


----------



## Inmytree19 (Jan 1, 2013)

70 and passed.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 2, 2013)

Jon said:


> Not to call BS, but if you took NREMT, it just isn't POSSIBLE to only get 40 questions. It IS possible to loose track of your number, though.



What do you mean, not to call BS... You're obviously doing it..  26 minutes into the exam question number 40- I answered it & the screen turns to "You have completed the exam....etc." I'm not a BSer.. It's obviously possible if it happened to me and I received my certificate in the mail 4 days later..


----------



## newemttx (Jan 2, 2013)

*I just finished and it shut off at 70 questions.*

I have not received my results.


----------



## newemttx (Jan 2, 2013)

I passed with 70 questions.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## ATFDFF (Jan 2, 2013)

kaaatielove said:


> What do you mean, not to call BS... You're obviously doing it..  26 minutes into the exam question number 40- I answered it & the screen turns to "You have completed the exam....etc." I'm not a BSer.. It's obviously possible if it happened to me and I received my certificate in the mail 4 days later..



Then your computer glitched....

http://www.nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/cert_pol_proc.asp


----------



## emtcaliguy (Jan 2, 2013)

*test*

The test is adaptive, 8 categories, five questions per category. If you got them all right the computer would decide with 95% certainty you meet the minimum standards. ,40 is enough to pass.


----------



## ATFDFF (Jan 3, 2013)

emtcaliguy said:


> The test is adaptive, 8 categories, five questions per category. If you got them all right the computer would decide with 95% certainty you meet the minimum standards. ,40 is enough to pass.



Uhm, no.  Direct quote from NREMT website:



> As mentioned before the length of a CAT exam is variable.  Sometimes a candidate can demonstrate a level of competency in as few as 60 test items.




Also, there are six categories:  



> "NREMT computer based exams are constructed to ensure that each candidate receives a distribution of items from six major categories:  Airway & Breathing, Cardiology, Medical, Trauma, OB/Gyn/Peds, and Operations."



source: http://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/about_exams.asp


----------



## Jon (Jan 3, 2013)

kaaatielove said:


> What do you mean, not to call BS... You're obviously doing it..  26 minutes into the exam question number 40- I answered it & the screen turns to "You have completed the exam....etc." I'm not a BSer.. It's obviously possible if it happened to me and I received my certificate in the mail 4 days later..





ATFDFF said:


> Then your computer glitched....
> 
> http://www.nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/cert_pol_proc.asp



As I said. 40 isn't possible.

26 minutes. That's possible. I did my recert last year as recert-by-exam. Cut off at 80 questions (minimum) and I think I was out the door ~30 minutes after starting, and I wasn't trying to go fast. For some reason, the test got easier the 2nd time!


----------



## jameswf (Jan 3, 2013)

25 minutes
Question 71
---- stress -----
2 hours
---- stress -----
---- stress -----
5 hours....
YOU PASSED awwwwwe snap....
Life is good...


----------



## polisciaggie (Jan 4, 2013)

Went to 150 on my Paramedic exam. Passed!


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jan 4, 2013)

60/passed


----------



## johnboy8281 (Jan 4, 2013)

EMT-b: 120
AEMT: 135 (All tests went to 135 regardless of how you do)


----------



## Gorgeousgeorge (Jan 4, 2013)

Took the NREMT-B this morning, and I just got my results back...and I passed!  I stopped at 70


----------



## newemttx (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats.  I know you are on cloud 9 right now.


----------



## Gastudent (Jan 4, 2013)

johnboy8281 said:


> EMT-b: 120
> AEMT: 135 (All tests went to 135 regardless of how you do)



This is a question to anyone that has taken both the EMT B and the AEMT. Do you guys think that the AEMT test is a lot harder than the EMT B, or are the questions just wrote/asked in a different way?


----------



## Jcecd925 (Jan 5, 2013)

My EMT exam stopped at 70 questions, and I passed!


----------



## nick86green (Jan 5, 2013)

Took my test yesterday stopped at 70 and I was like on no I failed lol so for a coupe hours I was kinda upset at myself for failing then I got the email saying I passed and I was like how lol but i'm happy first try


----------



## Jcecd925 (Jan 5, 2013)

nick86green said:


> Took my test yesterday stopped at 70 and I was like on no I failed lol so for a coupe hours I was kinda upset at myself for failing then I got the email saying I passed and I was like how lol but i'm happy first try



That's exactly what I thought after I left the testing center. I believe the way that the CBT testing works is that if your exam gets cut off early then you have either performed extremely poorly or done extremely well.


----------



## CNix880 (Jan 5, 2013)

Test stopped at 68. Passed


----------



## Jon (Jan 7, 2013)

CNix880 said:


> Test stopped at 68. Passed



No it didn't. Would have stopped at 70 or higher if you're a basic:

http://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/about_exams.asp

Here's the deal. Folks look here for info about testing. Please don't mislead them.


----------



## jameswf (Jan 7, 2013)

Read your link it says as few as 60... I apparently needed 11 more than 60 which seems average. Here is the deal. I took the first open test date because in the end you either know your sh**** or you Dont. I too was worried but it isn't brain science or rocket surgery it is what you just spent a semester of your life learning. If you have proven yourself competent enough to take the test and you take your time and use your gut you will get it.


----------



## nick86green (Jan 7, 2013)

True u should know-_- it but it is a tricky test and I don't know what that other dude is saying mine did stop at 67


----------



## Jon (Jan 7, 2013)

jameswf said:


> Read your link it says as few as 60... I apparently needed 11 more than 60 which seems average. Here is the deal. I took the first open test date because in the end you either know your sh**** or you Dont. I too was worried but it isn't brain science or rocket surgery it is what you just spent a semester of your life learning. If you have proven yourself competent enough to take the test and you take your time and use your gut you will get it.



http://www.nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/cert_pol_proc.asp
EMT-Basic
70 - 120
2 hours


----------



## ottiek1027 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Passed!*

I just took the EMT-b two days ago for the first time!

Cut off at 70 and passed ^_^


----------



## Howie80 (Jan 10, 2013)

*NREMT testing...*

I tested dec 26th and didn't notice the number of question I was on but PASSED at 39.5 min.


----------



## dcolbert3 (Jan 11, 2013)

First attempt- failed at 120
Second attempt - passed at 70

Emt b


----------



## RoadZOmbie (Jan 11, 2013)

Took mine yesterday and it stopped at about 72. About 40 minutes to get through it. I thought I failed it like others mentioned but I passed!


----------



## Rudy Smith 123 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nremt-b,      #82

nremt-i/85   #102


----------



## moblin885 (Jan 16, 2013)

Took the test 1/15/2013  70 passed!


----------



## Redland Rebel (Jan 16, 2013)

*Florida*

Hello, passed at 70


----------



## dannios3 (Jan 16, 2013)

took it yesterday @ 2:00 pm and stoped at 68 and thought i faild forsure after taking a shot of nyquil to sleep i found out at 9:00 am the next morning litrally the minute after having a code on my paramedic ride for school i found out i passed. 

a buddy of mine took it today @ 11:00 am and found out 4:00 they stoped him at 120 and he passed.


----------



## TMEEMT (Jan 17, 2013)

Shut off at 70 couldn't believe my eyes when I saw I passed...that test made my head spin


----------



## kthealy (Jan 17, 2013)

1st attempt: 111-fail
2nd: 90-Fail
3rd: 120-Pass


----------



## peatearle (Jan 20, 2013)

First attempt: 72 - fail
Second attempt: 120 - pending...
im freaking out lol... i really don't wanna take it again D:


----------



## roninwarrior (Jan 23, 2013)

Ugh... Test stopped at 70.  I feel like I want to cry after that.  Refreshing like a madman


----------



## roninwarrior (Jan 23, 2013)

YESSSS.  Stopped at 70 on the dot and passed.  That was rough!


----------



## Tim (Jan 25, 2013)

just took the EMT-B for the second time and it stopped at 73 questions. Pretty nervous really hoping to pass.


----------



## matthewspear (Jan 26, 2013)

*Nremt*

Took it this evening - stopped at 70. Went in calm... but still don't feel confident. 

I know they say you have to "fail" 50% of the test in order to pass. That part wasn't too hard - a lot of left field questions for me. 

I heard the earlier it shuts off the better - so... hoping!


----------



## ShortStuff (Jan 26, 2013)

My exam stopped at 70 questions and I passed on my first attempt. I took it on a Friday too so I didn't get my results until Monday morning. That was the longest weekend ever


----------



## matthewspear (Jan 26, 2013)

I hear you! I'm sitting around biting my nails for the next two days. (not really). But I guess what's making me nervous is the fact that some people said they failed right at 70...  =/


----------



## matthewspear (Jan 26, 2013)

ShortStuff said:


> My exam stopped at 70 questions and I passed on my first attempt. I took it on a Friday too so I didn't get my results until Monday morning. That was the longest weekend ever



I hear you! I'm sitting around biting my nails for the next two days. (not really). But I guess what's making me nervous is the fact that some people said they failed right at 70... =/


----------



## ShortStuff (Jan 26, 2013)

matthewspear said:


> I hear you! I'm sitting around biting my nails for the next two days. (not really). But I guess what's making me nervous is the fact that some people said they failed right at 70... =/



If it is any consolation, I went into the NREMT very confident and left scratching my head thinking I may have failed. I know the test is designed that way though so hopefully you did just fine!


----------



## matthewspear (Jan 26, 2013)

ShortStuff said:


> If it is any consolation, I went into the NREMT very confident and left scratching my head thinking I may have failed. I know the test is designed that way though so hopefully you did just fine!



Haha. Well my instructors told me to expect to walk out feeling like you failed - they said you have to fail 50% of the NREMT in order to pass. I went in confident but terrified. Hah.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Jan 26, 2013)

I went to 120 and passed.


----------



## ardsranger (Jan 26, 2013)

*passed*

64 questions 
Congratulations on passing the NREMT National EMS Certification cognitive examination. ( off the NREMT.org)
First attempt
a 51 year old, old dog can learn a new trick.


----------



## 1stresponder (Jan 27, 2013)

*No set number of questions*

I have seen alot of statements that it must be between 70-120 questions but ont he NREMT site it states after the box with what I believe to be the average range of questions to pass or fail, it states there is NO set number of questions or percentage of questions to pass or fail.  

"Exam level
 Questions
 Maximum Time

First Responder
 80 - 110
 1 hour 45 minutes

EMT-Basic
 70 - 120
 2 hours

EMT-Intermediate/85
 85 - 135
 2 hours 15 minutes

Paramedic
 80 - 150
 2 hours 30 minutes



All exams include pilot test items that do not count for or against your exam results. Pilot questions are being evaluated for possible inclusion on future exams. There is no way for you to identify pilot items, so it is in your best interest to answer every question to the best of your ability. 

There are two important concepts to remember about computer adaptive tests: 

1. *There is no minimum number or percent of correct items needed to pass *as with a traditional paper-and-pencil test.
2. All candidates will be challenged to the limit of their ability, so everyone taking the exam will think it is difficult."

Some have stated OVER 120 questions were given and no one seems to doubt them.  Just saying. 

SO, I took the NREMT-B yesterday at noon and it shut off at 71 questions.  I do remember my last question and did get it right.  I was NOT sure if it was right until I got home.  *(EDITED TO REMOVE TEST QUESTION INFORMATION)*  I guessed it but a good educated and logical guess, not eeny meeny miny mo type of guess.  SO hoping I passed but felt the test was hard. I test very well and have recieved very very good grades through the course.  Hoping I get an answer first thing monday morning.  My refresh button is tired and my break soon. hahaha


----------



## BeachMedic (Jan 27, 2013)

Took the Paramedic exam for the first time in 2009 and passed it at 80 questions.  Just took it again for the second time last Friday trying to beat my score and the test stopped at 80 questions and I passed. I felt like I passed both times after leaving the exam. The test did feel tougher the second time; but then again I'm not fresh out of medic school anymore. I'd say my 2013 self is less book smart but more confident in his answers. 

One piece of advice to the newly certified. .. never let your nat reg lapse. Even if you never work as a medic again or don't plan on moving.  It costs only 70 bucks to renew but cost me nearly 1000 bucks to get the certification after it has lapsed.


----------



## KingMe (Jan 28, 2013)

NREMT. Stopped at 120 and passed on this passed Thursday!


----------



## Rialaigh (Jan 28, 2013)

Took mine this morning, it stopped around 70, and I never felt this inadequate all through 4 years of college at a good school as I did leaving this test this morning. I am 95% sure I failed. I felt like every question was out of left field, nothing looked like it did in my course or my practice exams. 

Congrats to all you who passed, I am confident I will be studying and retaking...


----------



## matthewspear (Jan 28, 2013)

Passed at 70. Guess ya'll are right after all.


----------



## Jambi (Jan 28, 2013)

My friend took her 3rd attempt Friday and passed at 80 (medic).

She finally slowed down and  started reading the questions.


----------



## 1stresponder (Jan 28, 2013)

*Passed!*

So, Follow up, I passed with it stopping at 71 questions. I absolutely got the last one correct so maybe something to the remember the last question and if you got it correct you passed and if you got it wrong you failed.  Anyone else remember their last question and if you got it right or wrong and passed or failed?  
So relieved to have finally recieved the answer after a long weekend!!! My computer was starting to hate me hitting refresh every 2 minutes.


----------



## Tim (Jan 28, 2013)

update: I passed at 73


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2013)

A reminder, from the community rules, 





> Participants are not to post any testing questions or answers from the NREMT or any other licensing or testing agency.



Any posts with test questions will be removed and the poster issued an infraction. Don't be that guy.


----------



## Rialaigh (Jan 29, 2013)

I passed, somewhere around 70-75 questions. I don't know how, I don't know why, I thought for 95% sure I failed it...

well...they do a darn good job with that test of really making you feel dumb


----------



## GoingToSucceed (Jan 30, 2013)

I took the NREMT on 1/28/13 and got cut off at question 70 and seriously felt like I had failed. I knew I did either really good or really bad! I checked the NREMT page the next morning and noticed I had passed!!!! Phew!!! I didn't want to have to go through that again!


----------



## DigDugDude (Jan 30, 2013)

120 - passed


----------



## Life21AMS (Feb 1, 2013)

I had 73 and passed. I was told it would take 2-4 days to get my results and I got mine the afternoon on the same day I tested


----------



## andrew3800 (Feb 1, 2013)

Took mine on Thursday, cut off at 85 and felt nervous about the results...Checked this morning and was posted on the NREMT site and passed first try!


----------



## MoabMedic (Feb 3, 2013)

NREMT-P computer adaptive test: 97 questions, passed.


----------



## rsd2nla (Feb 4, 2013)

I took my NREMT in December, I passed after about 70-80 questions first attempt.


----------



## Engineered (Feb 4, 2013)

I took it in June of '12 and it stopped after 64 questions and I passed.  It literally seemed like every single question was on the same subject, just over and over and over again.


----------



## sra (Feb 5, 2013)

I passed at 73. My questions were mostly asking for a diagnosis. I did not have questions that I thought would test for competency. It was a lot of pt has these vitals what's wrong with him. This was for basic.


----------



## heresay (Feb 7, 2013)

Does your page "My Certifications" page tell you one way or the other if you passed or failed?


----------



## heresay (Feb 7, 2013)

Disregard my previous, I passed first time for my Basic exam!


----------



## hurricanehannah (Feb 10, 2013)

Took my EMT-B February 5th.......cut off at 70 questions and finished the test in about 35 minutes. The questions were very basic....nothing on GCS scores, APGAR, rule of nines burn percentages, cardiac definitions.....frankly I was disappointed the exam was so easy. I studied so much, I was ready to flex my mind muscles and show what I had learned.


----------



## Bobby (Feb 12, 2013)

I took the test on 1/26. Last question was number 70 and I passed. Additionally, I answered the last question correctly.


----------



## MarkusEMS (Feb 13, 2013)

took the test 02/06 in Milpitas, CA - 107 questions - passed


----------



## Kaput (Feb 13, 2013)

Took the test on 02/05. Cut off at question 70 and I passed.


----------



## OneLovEMT123 (Feb 18, 2013)

*So Happy *

Passed on the 1st try with 50-60! ^_^


----------



## PaddyWagon (Feb 25, 2013)

60 questions, 40 minutes, EMT-B 1up h34r:  Not bad for a 50th birthday present to myself I guess :rofl:

I got grilled hard on diabetes S&S, almost all Type-1, and had one cardio question come out of left field that I had to guess at; I'd like to thank this forum for always emphasizing that while algorithms are important knowing underlying systems will save your bacon.

Now onward to Los Angeles / Orange County licenses and to decide what kind of time I can commit and whether to volunteer at a hospital or try to find weekend rides that are buff friendly.  Is buff even a term anymore?


----------



## RESQGUY (Feb 26, 2013)

Taking the EMT-P tomorrow, I think I could have studied more. OH WELL.  I took the basic two years ago. It seems like yesterday, I'm glad this thread is still going. Wish me luck , HAHAHA


----------



## RESQGUY (Feb 26, 2013)

Well, test cut at 82. I got the last one right. I feel like what the ****, I'll let everyone know. I'm sweating it.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 26, 2013)

71 and passed.
It was funny, because one of my high school resource officers took a class at the same time as me and he took his the week before. He got 72 and passed. I bet him I'd beat him on # of questions, which was a fools bet, since the minimum was 70. Still won though :rofl:


----------



## RESQGUY (Feb 27, 2013)

PASSED the medic test @ 82 !! Got the last one right !


----------



## wanderingmedic (Feb 27, 2013)

NREMT @ like ~70 something. Passed.


----------



## GaMedic (Feb 28, 2013)

CBT is a very unpredictable beast. I know several 30+ year medics who swear that every so many applicants to test one gets selected to take a survey test. Regardless of how well they do its going out to 150. Which makes sense because its an ever evolving test. They have to do research on questions to see if the average fresh grad could be able to answer them.


----------



## slewy (Feb 28, 2013)

150 and passed


----------



## RESQGUY (Feb 28, 2013)

GaMedic said:


> CBT is a very unpredictable beast. I know several 30+ year medics who swear that every so many applicants to test one gets selected to take a survey test. Regardless of how well they do its going out to 150. Which makes sense because its an ever evolving test. They have to do research on questions to see if the average fresh grad could be able to answer them.



That's true I think. My buddy took his the same day and went to 150. The dude passed though!!


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Mar 1, 2013)

NREMT Recert by exam- 70 questions, passed


----------



## medicsb (Mar 2, 2013)

Did the recent by exam.  Stopped in low 80s (83?).  Hoping for results on Monday.


----------



## RESQGUY (Mar 3, 2013)

medicsb said:


> Did the recent by exam.  Stopped in low 80s (83?).  Hoping for results on Monday.



You got it man, low 80's is a PASS !! Let us know.


----------



## dmfinn (Mar 4, 2013)

It stopped at exactly 70 questions for me, cut to the "Please confirm you are about to submit this test", and then turned black.

Took it on a friday, nremt.org was updated monday at 9am with the results (I passed).

A few other friends took it, they all stopped between 70-80, and they all passed.


----------



## medicsb (Mar 4, 2013)

Passed.  This test was a little better than the last one I took 2 years ago.  Glad to see them testing on 12 leads finally.


----------



## tinamarie22 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Aemt*

Took basic NREMT 70 ish questions,,,,,,,passed
getting ready to take AEMT
:wacko:


----------



## alexlikesbeer (Mar 9, 2013)

Failed at 120 a few weeks ago, retook it this morning and stopped at 70. For the first time in my life, I can't wait for Monday to get here so I can find out if I passed or not.


----------



## rclark (Mar 10, 2013)

*emt-p*

110, passed.

found out 3 hours later.


----------



## SDemt32 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Emt B*

Emt B. 70 questions, passed


----------



## alexlikesbeer (Mar 11, 2013)

Found out I passed the EMT-B at 70 questions.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 12, 2013)

70.  passed.  Now to get my CBT instructors to fill out the re-cert from and I am golden.


----------



## Kenzie911 (Mar 16, 2013)

So took my nremt-p test and I ran out of time at 140! I'm freaking out... Won't find out tell Monday!! Anyone have this same issue? Running out of time ? And of so did you pass?!


----------



## AOXFOUR (Mar 21, 2013)

I took the emt test today and sadly to say I failed.. Cut off at 70.  I am so heartbroken and disappointed. :'(


----------



## flanker (Mar 22, 2013)

70-passed


----------



## 75healyt (Mar 22, 2013)

71 passed


----------



## Roses2Me2You (Mar 24, 2013)

**

120 questions . . .


----------



## bisforbls (Mar 25, 2013)

90ish 

Passed first attempt 
Happiest day of my life


----------



## Damark88 (Mar 25, 2013)

First time 80 questions and stopped FAILED 3 months later 80 Questions again and PASSED LOTS OF PRAYER HELP


----------



## TomP (Mar 26, 2013)

NREMT-P first time 70 and passed


----------



## firemedic0227 (Mar 27, 2013)

I took my NREMT-P test for the 4th time yesterday morning, found out that I had passed yesterday afternoon! It made me take all 150 questions this go around, talk about nervous and ready for bad news! So glad to finally have it an now the real learning begins!


----------



## palucio (Mar 29, 2013)

My test stopped around 90, and now I sit and wait for the results. I took the test today.


----------



## Stoked (Mar 30, 2013)

EMT-B; test stopped at 79 questions, 38 minutes.


----------



## palucio (Mar 30, 2013)

I failed.....kind of knew I would since it has been 3 months since I got out of class. Had a issue with changing names after getting married, but anyway, now I know what the test has, I know now what to study for, so ready for the retest


----------



## Bearamedic (Mar 30, 2013)

70 questions passed paramedic


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Took the NREMT today...*

Walked in at 4:30p and walked out at 5:15p. Total time 45 minutes. Stopped at 70 questions if I remember correctly. Now comes the waiting...


----------



## dmfinn (Apr 4, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Walked in at 4:30p and walked out at 5:15p. Total time 45 minutes. Stopped at 70 questions if I remember correctly. Now comes the waiting...



Nice! I took about 35 minutes and stopped at 70, so I think that's a good sign you passed! Best of luck.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 4, 2013)

dmfinn said:


> Nice! I took about 35 minutes and stopped at 70, so I think that's a good sign you passed! Best of luck.



Congrats!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 4, 2013)

*And... I passed!*



CodeBru1984 said:


> Walked in at 4:30p and walked out at 5:15p. Total time 45 minutes. Stopped at 70 questions if I remember correctly. Now comes the waiting...



NREMT application fee: $70.
NREMT rescheduling fee: $25.
Passing the NREMT on the first attempt: Priceless.


----------



## AzValley (Apr 4, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> NREMT application fee: $70.
> NREMT rescheduling fee: $25.
> Passing the NREMT on the first attempt: Priceless.



Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AzValley (Apr 4, 2013)

Bearamedic said:


> 70 questions passed paramedic



Very nice...not an easy to do!


----------



## Eltdolly (Apr 15, 2013)

Emt-b 70 I thought I failed cause I got cut off that early but I just checked and I passed


----------



## sporks (Apr 16, 2013)

Just took NREMT. Stopped at 70, took me about 40 min. 

You guys were right. I've taken a ton of tests in my lifetime, and never have I felt as stupid and incompetent as I did taking that. I'd be surprised if I passed.


----------



## Gastudent (Apr 17, 2013)

Passed in NREMT B first try 70 questions. I felt like I passed when I was done which worried me lol. Next up is AEMT in a few months.


----------



## sporks (Apr 18, 2013)

Well color me surprised. I passed. 

First time taker and six months after taking the class and passing practicals and state (AK) tests.


----------



## nepell (Apr 21, 2013)

Took nremt-B first time had 70 questions and failed. Then I actually worked hard and studied and took it again 4 weeks later. I had 120 questions (max amount) and passed it.


----------



## bigdummy (Apr 22, 2013)

*big dummy*

stopped at 70 and failed.  I question my existence on this earth sometimes.  why did god put me here to suffer?  i just cant accomplish anything.  i should just stop trying and go back to the ghetto where i originated and walk the streets and ask for food and money. fml:sad:


----------



## Gastudent (Apr 22, 2013)

bigdummy said:


> stopped at 70 and failed.  I question my existence on this earth sometimes.  why did god put me here to suffer?  i just cant accomplish anything.  i should just stop trying and go back to the ghetto where i originated and walk the streets and ask for food and money. fml:sad:



Dont take it to hard man. I know some very good paramedics that failed there Basic the first go round. Don't give up the test is not impossible.


----------



## medic308 (Apr 22, 2013)

70-passed


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 22, 2013)

bigdummy said:


> stopped at 70 and failed.  I question my existence on this earth sometimes.  why did god put me here to suffer?  i just cant accomplish anything.  i should just stop trying and go back to the ghetto where i originated and walk the streets and ask for food and money. fml:sad:


Don't sweat it, man. You managed to pass your class, that says something. Remember, you get 3 tries? That's because people will fail the first go around and once they realize the test is different than they expected, they change their study habits and have another go.


----------



## EmergencyAshlie (Apr 26, 2013)

I've looked at this site since I was about halfway through Medic class. Saw this post and was so excited to be able to, one day, post my response. So as my first post on EMTLIFE, I'm proud to say that I took my NREMT-Paramedic exam at 0900 today, and by 1430 I got my official results - PASSED! 

I took exactly 80 questions. I didn't have a single drug calc, and thought for sure I had bombed it. 

There were three others from my class testing at the same time, out of the four of us three of us stopped in the 80's ( 80, 89, 83 ) the one that scored an 89 didn't pass.


----------



## Fireman101 (Apr 28, 2013)

I took my NREMT P test the first time and failed at 80 questions.


----------



## emtxiii (Apr 29, 2013)

72 Questions.... About 40 minutes.....Passed...


----------



## rodoni (Apr 29, 2013)

just took it, shut off at 120. I'm very doubtful that I passed. Wish the results will hurry up so I can reschedule asap!!


----------



## jeremy83 (Apr 30, 2013)

I answered 82 questions on my EMT. What an awful feeling having to wait. Taking my paramedic test in a couple months and I am NERVOUS already!


----------



## TL80 (May 1, 2013)

*Now the waiting game...*

I took my NREMT-P exam today and it shut off at question 80 and I know I got it right because I was paying attention to the questions once I got around 70-80 in hopes it would shut off. Hopefully I passed :unsure:


----------



## MountainRabbit (May 2, 2013)

I took my EMT test today and the test stopped me at 120 :S!


----------



## rodoni (May 2, 2013)

rodoni said:


> just took it, shut off at 120. I'm very doubtful that I passed. Wish the results will hurry up so I can reschedule asap!!



almost been 72 hours, still no results! :wacko:


----------



## CA1025 (May 2, 2013)

Took it today and It stopped at 70. Just waiting to here if I passed or not. Took about 50 minutes.


----------



## skyjump136 (May 3, 2013)

Has anybody received results in the past few days?  The last I see is April 29th...

I've been waiting 3 business days now and still nothing.


----------



## CA1025 (May 3, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where exactly my score will post. That will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skyjump136 (May 3, 2013)

CA1025 said:


> Can anyone tell me where exactly my score will post. That will be greatly appreciated.



Login to nremt.org--->CBT Candidates--->Check Initial Entry App Status


----------



## CA1025 (May 3, 2013)

Hasn't been posted yet but thank you very much!


----------



## Gastudent (May 3, 2013)

CA1025 said:


> Can anyone tell me where exactly my score will post. That will be greatly appreciated.



BTW if you login in to your account, and see a number under your name then that means you passed.


----------



## drogers (May 3, 2013)

Just got my results, and I passed  

69 questions, waited 2 business days. Posted at around 3:30pm. I know because I couldn't stop hitting refresh


----------



## skyjump136 (May 3, 2013)

Just got my results.  I passed!  70-75 questions (sort of lost count and then it was over.)


----------



## rodoni (May 3, 2013)

120- passed! took it monday and had to wait until tonight for my results. Jesus what a wait


----------



## KyleC1 (May 4, 2013)

stopped at 120, and hoping if i passed or not. i think i have to wait till monday to find out :wacko:


----------



## Mariemt (May 5, 2013)

Stopped at 70 and passed


----------



## Aggie Guy (May 7, 2013)

Stopped at 70 questions, Passed, and my results were available by the time I got home from the testing center!!!


----------



## rhutson22 (May 8, 2013)

*Emt-p*

Passed first try! Test shut off at 80 questions. I left the test thinking I failed. Reflecting back on the test before the results I realized I missed a lot of questions. I got a lot of OB, Thyroid, and Triage questions. I also had to use the Parkland formula, APGAR scale, and find kids weights. They seemed to ask the same question in different ways several times. I highly recommend the Success Paramedic book that Brady puts out and JBlearning site. I didn't use anything else. Good luck . Its a mind tease for sure.


----------



## sturgeon23 (May 9, 2013)

This thread eased some of my worries while waiting for my test results.  Since I took my test on a Friday you would think that my results would be available on Monday, but no by the time Wednesday came around still no results.  Finally I decided to email NREMT and see what is going on.  I never found out, but when I log in it has my certification number and expiration date meaning I passed!!!  70 questions and it turned off.


----------



## Marques951 (May 9, 2013)

Is there a book besides your text book for school, that you would recommend getting to help study for the NREMT test?


----------



## garnett (May 9, 2013)

105 first time, failed.  80 second time, passed


----------



## Ripper (May 9, 2013)

*Emt-b*

Took it today, stopped at 67 questions. I was pretty pissed and felt defeated and 100% sure I failed. At about 530 this afternoon I decided to check the site to confirm my thoughts and I was relieved to find out that I passed!


----------



## Liberator (May 9, 2013)

I used JB learning navigate test prep.
EMT advantage
EMT academy app
school resources 

the main plan is any question your not sure about go back to the book and learn it. 
Your going to be dealing with real people real problems. Answers you understand skip them. Attack subjects your having issues with. Best of Luck


----------



## TL80 (May 11, 2013)

*Nremt-p*

I took the paramedic exam and my test stopped at 80 questions and I found out the next day that I PASSEDDDD!!! Keep up the success!


----------



## troymclure (May 13, 2013)

74

emtb


----------



## troymclure (May 14, 2013)

Passed. Less than 24 hours till it was posted.


----------



## troymclure (May 16, 2013)

anybody know how long it takes for the card to arrive?


----------



## drotwein (May 16, 2013)

70 questions and passed


----------



## Gastudent (May 16, 2013)

troymclure said:


> anybody know how long it takes for the card to arrive?



Took mine 3 days after I took the test


----------



## troymclure (May 16, 2013)

never mind, got it today. lol


----------



## Ltpiggy2u (May 16, 2013)

*70*

Passed


----------



## Wolfe (May 20, 2013)

70-Passed
EMT-B

Results in less than 5 hours.  I was out running errands and arrived home to find my results already posted.


----------



## faith79 (May 21, 2013)

123 questions - passed EMT-B and took 26 hours for results to be posted to NREMT


----------



## palucio (May 21, 2013)

palucio said:


> My test stopped around 90, and now I sit and wait for the results. I took the test today.



I got a letter in the mail yesterday telling me they re-evaluated my test and I passed and got certificate, yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 23, 2013)

NREMT-P - 76 questions - passed


----------



## Mickster (May 24, 2013)

I answered 70 questions and passed.


----------



## dalman97 (May 24, 2013)

NREMT-B ... around 60/70 ... pass!


----------



## AtlasFlyer (May 24, 2013)

Passed today, 70 questions when it shut off.


----------



## Mickster (May 24, 2013)

congrats!


----------



## Lizadizzle (May 29, 2013)

NREMT-B... I believe it booted me out at 70 or close to it. I passed!  :beerchug:


----------



## JJC211 (May 30, 2013)

*Passsed!*

First time went 120 - failed. Second test stopped at 85 and passed. So relieved!!!


----------



## Jon4010 (May 30, 2013)

120 questions, and got the last question answered right. I don't think it matters since the questions maxed out. Results still pending! :unsure:


----------



## Missy911 (May 30, 2013)

*I Passed! Woohoo*

I got a 120 Questions, left there feeling like a failure and I passed, Beyond excited....:rofl:


----------



## KMartin (May 31, 2013)

*All 150 .... and Passsed*

NRP   It was so much fun , I guess the computer thought I'd like to do as many as possible.......*BUT I PASSED!!!!!!!*:rofl:


----------



## Mickster (May 31, 2013)

yeah!!


----------



## firemedic0227 (May 31, 2013)

I also got all 150 questions, I got the last question right, but didn't feel to confident about it since it gave me all 150. I also passed a month ago.


----------



## martyhuff (Jun 1, 2013)

about 110 questions but I passed!!


----------



## DetroitFD (Jun 3, 2013)

I didn't note the exact number, as I kept psyching myself out looking.  However, I do know I got somewhere between 65 and 70, and I passed the first time.  It's definitely true that I had no idea how I did, since there were so many questions with 2 possible answers.  I simply tried to pick the most critical help or most sensible answer of the correct possibilities and it seemed to have worked.


----------



## DetroitFD (Jun 3, 2013)

rhutson22 said:


> Passed first try! Test shut off at 80 questions. I left the test thinking I failed. Reflecting back on the test before the results I realized I missed a lot of questions. I got a lot of OB, Thyroid, and Triage questions. I also had to use the Parkland formula, APGAR scale, and find kids weights. They seemed to ask the same question in different ways several times. I highly recommend the Success Paramedic book that Brady puts out and JBlearning site. I didn't use anything else. Good luck . Its a mind tease for sure.



Just FYI from talking to many, if you are asked the same question different ways, it usually means you got it wrong before and they are giving you another crack at it.


----------



## addiejeremiah (Jun 4, 2013)

Took it and passed my first try! Did all 120 questions. 
Congrats to everyone who passed, and keep trying to everyone who didnt!


----------



## Wildsky (Jun 5, 2013)

70 questions - passed on first try.


----------



## Easternemt (Jun 6, 2013)

90 and passed


----------



## Mickster (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah!


----------



## timworley0727 (Jun 8, 2013)

Took NREMT test today. Cut off at 72 and passed.


----------



## Mickster (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats!! Isn't it a fantastic feeling? Now get out there and save lives!!!


----------



## timworley0727 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes. I thought I failed lol. I'm on to Medic school


----------



## Mickster (Jun 8, 2013)

everybody I know has come out of that exam feeling like they failed. I have not heard of one person in my class that failed!
congrats on moving on. I think that is fantastic!


----------



## Miraclebaby87 (Jun 10, 2013)

I took it this past weekend and I had to wait until monday to know if I passed or failed. Well I passed!!!! my test stopped at question 68


----------



## Mickster (Jun 10, 2013)

yahoo!! congrats! proud of you!


----------



## timworley0727 (Jun 10, 2013)

Awesome guys. Where are you guys from. I'm in TN


----------



## Miraclebaby87 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm from Oceanside, CA in San Diego County


----------



## Mickster (Jun 10, 2013)

hey Tim
I am an EMT-b in Maine! 
I love being an EMT but I am new and waiting and waiting for the calls!


----------



## Gmken (Jun 10, 2013)

Took the test over the weekend and passed after 70 questions. I thought I did horrible but I guess my schooling was just what I needed


----------



## Easternemt (Jun 10, 2013)

timworley0727 said:


> Yes. I thought I failed lol. I'm on to Medic school



Congrats Timoworley and to everyone who passed!

Off to medic school? Wouldn't you like to work as an EMT first ?


----------



## timworley0727 (Jun 10, 2013)

I was a medic in the Navy. I'm 47 and make too much money st current job to quit for what EMT's make in our area. Which is under $10/hr.


----------



## auxilio911 (Jun 11, 2013)

Took the NREMT in Redlands CA for the first time. Test ended at 70 questions and passed. Took a day for the results to show up on NREMT. Off to amr to apply


----------



## jadedenvy (Jun 11, 2013)

I took the NREMT yesterday at 8am. Cut off after 70 questions and I passed. I got the news via the Check Initial Application Status less than three hours after I finished, though my registration  number in the upper left hand corner didn't show up until that night.

Unfortunately my local county agency person is out so I am not sure how to go about getting certified by California. :/


----------



## soad342 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Emt-b*

I took the EMT-B exam yesterday and it stopped at 70. As many others have said, I feel like I failed. Man, some of those questions were tough and had 3 plausible answers. However, I do remember the last question and I'm pretty sure that I answered correctly.

My only sense of hope is that since I do remember a number of specific questions that I think I answered correctly, that the computer wouldn't be "95% confident" that I should fail at question 70. I would like to think that it would have given me more questions to determine that. 

I guess I did decently to pass at 70, or did really bad. Taking the exam on a Friday afternoon was a horrible idea, talk about being anxious!


----------



## soad342 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just found out that I passed at 70! Honestly feel surprised, I feel like I got a ton of questions wrong. Either way, it feels amazing! Now it's time to try and find a job...


----------



## heresay (Jun 17, 2013)

Passed the AEMT test last week. It was 135 questions


----------



## Mickster (Jun 17, 2013)

congrats to all!


----------



## All Ryle Dup (Jun 17, 2013)

soad342 said:


> Honestly feel surprised, I feel like I got a ton of questions wrong.



I'd like to preface this comment by saying congratulations. I'd also like to say please never repeat that to a patient, or in an interview. 

You'll likely have to take an entrance exam to get on with a local provider, so it may behoove you to open up your books, study the material some more, and gain a little more confidence going in and being up against competition. The rest will come in time.

Best of luck to you, and to the rest of you as well.


----------



## soad342 (Jun 18, 2013)

All Ryle Dup said:


> I'd like to preface this comment by saying congratulations. I'd also like to say please never repeat that to a patient, or in an interview.
> 
> You'll likely have to take an entrance exam to get on with a local provider, so it may behoove you to open up your books, study the material some more, and gain a little more confidence going in and being up against competition. The rest will come in time.
> 
> Best of luck to you, and to the rest of you as well.



I understand what you mean. I didn't mean it to sound like I got lucky or anything. I studied everyday for 3 weeks before the exam. Some of the questions were just really tough as there could be a few plausible answers.

Now that I'm thinking about it, those questions were probably the higher "difficulty level" questions, since my exam ended at 70 questions. 

You are right though, I'll need to be confident in any decisions that I make when I'm working. Thank you !


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 18, 2013)

All Ryle Dup said:


> I'd like to preface this comment by saying congratulations. I'd also like to say please never repeat that to a patient, or in an interview.



Almost everybody feels as though they "got a bunch of questions wrong". It's a reoccurring theme following the national registry test. I wouldn't worry about it. 

...and if you mention it to another EMT,chances are they'll say, "Dude! Me too!"


----------



## MountainMedic (Jun 19, 2013)

68, passed. I think it took about half an hour.


----------



## Chronic510 (Jun 19, 2013)

EMT-B & stopped @ 120 questions...

Took my exam at 4:30pm yestrday and still waiting for results! I've never felt so anxious before >_<


----------



## Mickster (Jun 19, 2013)

you should know by now!


----------



## Dan216 (Jun 19, 2013)

Passed at 83!


----------



## Mickster (Jun 19, 2013)

yeah!! that's awesome! Congratulations!!


----------



## Chronic510 (Jun 19, 2013)

Mickster said:


> you should know by now!



Just woke up and got my results! I PASSED! Don't think I've ever been so excited before!


----------



## Easternemt (Jun 19, 2013)

Chronic510 said:


> Just woke up and got my results! I PASSED! Don't think I've ever been so excited before!



It's a great feeling! Congrats! I got my results maybe an hour after I tested.

Good luck in your EMS path.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jun 19, 2013)

Passed Paramedic at 80 questions exactly today.


----------



## Cowman (Jun 21, 2013)

*Shut off*

Took the Paramedic Test Wen. evening. Shut off at 80 Questions. It was the most difficult test I ever took. Thought I failed. But, I passed. I used JB Test Prep. Emtprep. Fisdap. And a Mosby Textbook. Fisdap tests were more like NR.


----------



## MDT2192 (Jun 21, 2013)

Passed NR-Paramedic 80 questions , 30 min


----------



## freefalling09 (Jun 24, 2013)

*70 Questions and Failed*

I took the test in about 45 to an hour then test complety stopped and ended test. test took on friday at 1:00 pm and got result this morning on monday june 24, 2013 and states i failed.:excl:


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jun 24, 2013)

freefalling09 said:


> I took the test in about 45 to an hour then test complety stopped and ended test. test took on friday at 1:00 pm and got result this morning on monday june 24, 2013 and states i failed.:excl:



What provider level, how many questions, how did you think you did before you got the results?


----------



## ReelFilmGeek (Jun 24, 2013)

Had mixed feelings while taking the test and was stopped at 70 questions...and failed :\ Test was not like the tests we had in school so that really threw me off I think.


----------



## msynister (Jun 28, 2013)

Took the test yesterday for my EMT-Basic. Stopped at I believe question 73. When I walked out I was almost certain I failed. I have a pretty good memory and researched some questions I remembered and almost every one I got wrong. To my disbelief I woke up this morning and I passed... Don't count yourself out until you see the results!

FYI: I was 100% sure I got my last problem correct. For all those "Last Question Correct" believers :lol:


----------



## RubberDucky911 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Nremt*

Weeellllll my test stopped today at 130... Will keep posted on P/F... Questions were worded horribly! Not to sure extremely concerned!


----------



## Pavehawk (Jul 1, 2013)

*Written Done!!!*

Paramedic, stopped at 73 passed!!!


----------



## FuManChu (Jul 2, 2013)

Stopped at 71! 

Took the test yesterday, July 1st. I wasn't expecting it to stop, and I wasn't feeling too confident about it, the wording on the exam made me feel uneasy about the whole thing. Was sure I failed. 
However woke up this morning, checked my results and saw that I passed! 

What a relief! 

This was for EMT-Basic.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 2, 2013)

EMT exam, 39 minutes, 60-70 questions, passed.


----------



## firefighter4life (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I took the national test for the second time @ 0800 this morning. It kicked me off at exactly 70 questions. I passed.

The first attempt shut off @ question 121.

Be safe out there!


----------



## Mnpemt (Jul 5, 2013)

Took the nremt-b Tuesday. Was stopped at 70 questions, passed first attempt. A friend also tested the same day, she was shut off in the 120s failed.


----------



## Squad-6 (Jul 8, 2013)

Stopped basic test before 80 but don't recall exact number & passed


----------



## Copper (Jul 9, 2013)

Also stopped before 80, not sure when.  Got in the zone and whammo, I was done.

I thought for sure I failed peds/ob-gyn. But I passed!  So relieved.

Can't stress enough how good JBLearning's EMT prep is. They have the "sandbox" demo which is free and you can tailor the questions based on areas you're weakest on.  I swear I saw 5 questions on the NREMT just like the practice.


----------



## jayjay31 (Jul 10, 2013)

Took the EMT-B Saturday morning and was stopped at 121 questions. Checked results posted on NREMT Monday morning and passed.

I did a 2 week "boot camp" training but JBLearning succeeded that program to pass the NREMT.


----------



## merchan5967 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm taking NREMT-P in less than a week. To be honest I'm a bit nervous. Been studying my but off though so I'm trying to stay hopeful. Been scoring consistently in the 80's on EMT-National practice exams and but on my second Fisdap practice test I only scored 75 so I'm a little freaked.


----------



## JustKeepSwimming (Jul 10, 2013)

I went to 120 and thought for sure I failed. Looking back, I thought I failed my practicals, too. As it turns out, I passed everything first round and I've decided the stress of the tests is to *try* to get you to experience some of what a call is like. I'll reassess this after my first set of calls. Just got my county card, working on the ADL, here I come!


----------



## tylertn21 (Jul 10, 2013)

I could have sworn mine stopped at 68-69. It could have been 70 though. Regardless, I passed. I was absolutely sure I failed.. had some questions blow me out of the water.


----------



## sunkissed (Jul 13, 2013)

69 or 70 and passed!


----------



## J B (Jul 15, 2013)

Basic test stopped at ~95, passed.

I felt like crap, though.  So many questions I didn't know the answer to.  Aced everything in class so I was expecting it to be easy.  If/when I go for the paramedic test, I'll definitely invest the $40 or whatever to sign up for one of those online practice test sites.


----------



## EMTnurse (Jul 15, 2013)

They still did paper tests when I took mine. Lol


----------



## merchan5967 (Jul 15, 2013)

Medic test tomorrow. I'll let you know how it works out. Wish me luck.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 15, 2013)

merchan5967 said:


> Medic test tomorrow. I'll let you know how it works out. Wish me luck.



Good luck. Stay calm and keep it simple.


----------



## merchan5967 (Jul 16, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Good luck. Stay calm and keep it simple.



Well I definitely stayed calm and did the best I could. I don't know what my score is yet but it cut me off at 80, which means I either did really well or I did terrible. To be honest there were more than a few questions I wasn't sure about so I'm about 98% sure I failed.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 16, 2013)

merchan5967 said:


> Well I definitely stayed calm and did the best I could. I don't know what my score is yet but it cut me off at 80, which means I either did really well or I did terrible. To be honest there were more than a few questions I wasn't sure about so I'm about 98% sure I failed.



Everyone thinks they did bad. It's not a test that instills confidence, for sure.


----------



## merchan5967 (Jul 16, 2013)

merchan5967 said:


> Well I definitely stayed calm and did the best I could. I don't know what my score is yet but it cut me off at 80, which means I either did really well or I did terrible. To be honest there were more than a few questions I wasn't sure about so I'm about 98% sure I failed.



Holy crap I passed!!! :-D


----------



## Wheel (Jul 16, 2013)

merchan5967 said:


> Holy crap I passed!!! :-D



Congratulations!


----------



## Infinity (Jul 17, 2013)

well i took mine last week passed i wasnt paying attention to my question number but i do know in was in there for less than 30 min and passed. i was so confident i failed i was getting ready to re sign up for the test... ha anyways it was all peds/ob which is my strong point.


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 17, 2013)

I noticed with everyone I know in real life. Those that swore they failed, passed and those that thought it was easy failed. .. weird


----------



## xrsm002 (Jul 17, 2013)

I feel like I failed my NR medic written I'll know soon


----------



## FUNKYBASS (Jul 18, 2013)

NREMT-p; 80q, pass.

i didn't feel so nervous while taking the test once i saw the numerous spelling errors in the questions.


----------



## Pnut (Jul 18, 2013)

NREMT-P; 82q: Passed

felt like I got probed with a wire brush walking outta that thing. phew ^_^


----------



## xrsm002 (Jul 18, 2013)

xrsm002 said:


> I feel like I failed my NR medic written I'll know soon



Stopped at 95 and I failed medic . IRS definitely harder than intermediate and basic


----------



## Wheel (Jul 18, 2013)

xrsm002 said:


> Stopped at 95 and I failed medic . IRS definitely harder than intermediate and basic



First time taking it? If so, the good news is that you now know what to expect and prepare accordingly. Good luck studying. I hope it goes better next time.


----------



## BLS (Jul 18, 2013)

Q #70 EMT-B passed.


----------



## xrsm002 (Jul 18, 2013)

Wheel said:


> First time taking it? If so, the good news is that you now know what to expect and prepare accordingly. Good luck studying. I hope it goes better next time.



Yes first time taking it. It's also been a year and 2 months since I've been in class, I got signed off in April of this year by my clinical coordinator. So that doesn't help me either. I'm determined to pass.


----------



## squashcannons (Jul 19, 2013)

*Cut off at 68 or 69*

This was second time taking it. last time it cut off at 77 and I have failed.
I have no idea this time. I knew a lot of the questions straight up and used 2 different sites online to study. I felt really prepared so maybe i did really well but I just don't know. Don't think i would have failed that low unless I really did that bad.


----------



## huckfin (Jul 19, 2013)

*Expired Time*

I'm that 1% that ran out of time. Is it still possible to pass or is that an automatic fail?


----------



## SFLfire (Jul 19, 2013)

Just found out today that I passed 1st try!

Test shut off after question 120 with 10-15 minutes left.  I REALLY took my time.


----------



## BLS (Jul 19, 2013)

squashcannons said:


> This was second time taking it. last time it cut off at 77 and I have failed.
> I have no idea this time. I knew a lot of the questions straight up and used 2 different sites online to study. I felt really prepared so maybe i did really well but I just don't know. Don't think i would have failed that low unless I really did that bad.



Study from the book, those online sites will just take
Your money. I paid $50.00 for an online study prep and none of the questions on the test were on the guide. I took the test after 4 months after graduated from the school and that helped, but everything you need is on the book. Don't over think the questions.


----------



## surfinluke (Jul 22, 2013)

Just took the NREMT-P test and went all the way to 150 and passed. I am the epitome of an average test taker.


----------



## danib77 (Jul 23, 2013)

I took the NREMT-B test last Wednesday and it shut off at 79 questions. I passed it but totally thought I failed. It took me about 25 minutes.


----------



## blachatch (Jul 24, 2013)

What percent do you need to pass the NREMT-P test? 70 or 75%?


----------



## Jambi (Jul 24, 2013)

blachatch said:


> What percent do you need to pass the NREMT-P test? 70 or 75%?




There is no "percent," but rather a complicated algorithm is used to determine with a 95% certainty that you are competent or not competent.  Once the program is sure, one way or the other, the test stops.

For me, my test stopped at 80 questions. For others 70, while still others pass at 150, etc...


----------



## Stody (Jul 27, 2013)

Took test about a week ago test shut off at 70 and I passed.


----------



## aberrant (Jul 27, 2013)

Shut off around question 74, if I remember correctly, passed thankfully, I was nervous as hell the week leading up to it.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Jul 28, 2013)

jayjay31 said:


> Took the EMT-B Saturday morning and was stopped at 121 questions. Checked results posted on NREMT Monday morning and passed.
> 
> I did a 2 week "boot camp" training but JBLearning succeeded that program to pass the NREMT.



Did you do Uniteck in Fremont?  I think they are the only ones that do 2 weeks.  I checked them out and met people from all over the country that flew in for that program.  

I ended up getting a wait list space at the San Francisco Paramedic Association and I have been VERY pleased.  We have finals this week and then I want to take NREMT within a week of graduation.

I'll post back with my stats.


----------



## islandmedic (Jul 28, 2013)

Cut me off at 47. Took about 25 minutes. Was certain I failed. Passed. The sense of relief was unbelievable.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

47?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 28, 2013)

islandmedic said:


> Cut me off at 47. Took about 25 minutes. Was certain I failed. Passed. The sense of relief was unbelievable.




The EMT exam is between 70 and 120 questions.

http://www.nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/cert_pol_proc.asp


----------



## islandmedic (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah I've seen that before. My friend who took it the same day cut off at 55. Maybe it was a mistake. I don't know. I didn't believe it myself.


----------



## Jon4010 (Jul 29, 2013)

EMT-B first attempt, around 76-78 and failed (did horrible). Second attempt, stopped at 120 and failed. I did decent, but apparently not good enough. I just took it for my third time today and awaiting results. It stopped at 72 or 74, somewhere around that. I BELIEVE I got the last question right, does that matter? I can't seem to find the question anywhere by searching and I of course cannot post it here. Dang, I hope I don't have to take a refresher. I will if I have to though. :huh:


----------



## Jon4010 (Jul 30, 2013)

Jon4010 said:


> EMT-B first attempt, around 76-78 and failed (did horrible). Second attempt, stopped at 120 and failed. I did decent, but apparently not good enough. I just took it for my third time today and awaiting results. It stopped at 72 or 74, somewhere around that. I BELIEVE I got the last question right, does that matter? I can't seem to find the question anywhere by searching and I of course cannot post it here. Dang, I hope I don't have to take a refresher. I will if I have to though. :huh:



Passed!!


----------



## troubadour1318 (Jul 30, 2013)

67 and I passed took me 40 min


----------



## surfinluke (Jul 30, 2013)

Jon4010 said:


> Passed!!



Nice job man. Way to persevere.


----------



## blachatch (Jul 30, 2013)

troubadour1318 said:


> 67 and I passed took me 40 min



nice! Everyone says 70 is the least amount of questions to have, but mine never made it to 70 either. I think it was 67 or 68.


----------



## southernbelle20 (Jul 31, 2013)

Took my NREMT-B today. It cut off somewhere between 112-120 and haven't got my results yet. Is this a good or bad sign?


----------



## mikemonte17 (Jul 31, 2013)

*number doesn't matter!*

I took the test yesterday for paramedic and had 151 questions, passed! Some of them were way off the wall though!


----------



## Lofton (Aug 1, 2013)

EMT-B early 60s dont remember exactly what number PASSED


----------



## Ronocologist (Aug 1, 2013)

Finished taking my NREMT-B exam a few hours ago. Stopped around 74. Didn't think to keep track of the # as I was to busy thinking. Why are most of these questions so goddamn vague? Just as it exam stopped.  Erg" the waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Ronocologist (Aug 2, 2013)

Ronocologist said:


> Finished taking my NREMT-B exam a few hours ago. Stopped around 74. Didn't think to keep track of the # as I was to busy thinking. Why are most of these questions so goddamn vague? Just as it exam stopped.  Erg" the waiting is the hardest part.



Found out a few minutes ago. I passed!


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 2, 2013)

A lot of people are giving a range.  I will take NREMT next Wed Aug 7th.  I just finished EMT class this past Wed July 31st.

I have taken the NCLEX-RN and the questions are numbered.  Are the questions not numbered for NREMT?  Why are people giving a range?  Do you have to do tallys and count the questions?

Also is there anything like the Pearson Vue Trick like there is for NCLEX?  I will go to graduation from EMT school that night.  I take the test in San Francisco at 10:15 and graduation is at 6PM.  I want to be able to give the good news at the ceremony that night.

How can I tell if I passed?  Our school has a 98% pass rate on the first try.  We are tied with UCLA as the number 1 school in the state and out teachers said that it it cuts off at 70 to 80 then we passed.  That is way to vague for me.  I want something like the Pearson Vue Trick.  After the NCLEX if you login to Pearson Vue and it says you have an appointment scheduled it means you passed.  If you login and it asks for your credit card then you failed.  And this works every single time.

Anyway how do I know if I passed or failed without waiting for the card in the mail?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 2, 2013)

You log onto the national registry site. If it lists a certification number, you passed.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 2, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> You log onto the national registry site. If it lists a certification number, you passed.



Awesome, thanks.  So I can do this within a couple hours of finishing the test?


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 2, 2013)

ChanelCinq said:


> Awesome, thanks.  So I can do this within a couple hours of finishing the test?


It takes a few hours to a few days depending on where you are and how busy they are. There is no trick. Just keep logging into the nremt site.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 2, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> It takes a few hours to a few days depending on where you are and how busy they are. There is no trick. Just keep logging into the nremt site.



OK, thanks Tim.  It's a Wednesday so mid week.  I hope they aren't too busy but I'll bring my computer to the graduation and keep checking.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 2, 2013)

If you take the test at 10 in the morning on a weekday, you should probably have your results by midafternoon. The only time it's really a significant wait is when you take your test on a Friday afternoon and have to wait till Monday to get your results. I still don't understand why candidates put themselves through that. :/

I took my paramedic CBT at 10 in the morning and had my results by the time I got home 40 minutes later.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 2, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> If you take the test at 10 in the morning on a weekday, you should probably have your results by midafternoon. The only time it's really a significant wait is when you take your test on a Friday afternoon and have to wait till Monday to get your results. I still don't understand why candidates put themselves through that. :/
> 
> I took my paramedic CBT at 10 in the morning and had my results by the time I got home 40 minutes later.



THat is so funny.  My friend took the NCLEX-RN on a Friday at 2PM.  You have 6.5 hours for the NCLEX and she took 5 hours so she finished at 7 PM.  She did not get either of the 2 standard responses.  SHe got this 3rd obscure one that people get every once in a while.  THe response was something like your records are being reviewed at this time.  And low and behold it was not until the following week she got the normal response that she has an appoint scheduled which means she passed, which she did.


----------



## Mikehoughton18 (Aug 3, 2013)

I took my test yeaterday and i have to wait until monday for the results. The anticipation is killing me I NEED TO KNOWWWWWW!!!! The test questions were really tricky and it stopped me at 70. Dont ever schedule for a friday


----------



## Anjel (Aug 3, 2013)

85... Medic... Passed!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 3, 2013)

Anjel said:


> 85... Medic... Passed!



:beerchug: #partydown #theregoestheneighborhood


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 3, 2013)

Mikehoughton18 said:


> I took my test yeaterday and i have to wait until monday for the results. The anticipation is killing me I NEED TO KNOWWWWWW!!!! The test questions were really tricky and it stopped me at 70. Dont ever schedule for a friday



LOL, I didn't realize that until these last few posts.  We finished our exams Wed but there were only 6 of us ready to take the test because we were done with all our ride alongs, FEMA certs, and other random stuff our program requires.

2 students took their exam yesterday and one student took it this morning.  All 3 have to wait until Monday to find out but they said the questions were a lot easier then what we were used to in class.

Mike, the fact it stopped at 70 is a pretty good sign.  Unless you completely bombed it.  But don't look at it that way.  I bet you passed.  Keep yourself busy and before you know it will be Monday.


----------



## Mikehoughton18 (Aug 3, 2013)

ChanelCinq said:


> LOL, I didn't realize that until these last few posts.  We finished our exams Wed but there were only 6 of us ready to take the test because we were done with all our ride alongs, FEMA certs, and other random stuff our program requires.
> 
> 2 students took their exam yesterday and one student took it this morning.  All 3 have to wait until Monday to find out but they said the questions were a lot easier then what we were used to in class.
> 
> Mike, the fact it stopped at 70 is a pretty good sign.  Unless you completely bombed it.  But don't look at it that way.  I bet you passed.  Keep yourself busy and before you know it will be Monday.



Its really hard to tell cause there were so many i had to stop and think about cause the answers were so close. I did great in the class and i know the material so i should be okay. Just need to know already haha one more day


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 4, 2013)

Mikehoughton18 said:


> Its really hard to tell cause there were so many i had to stop and think about cause the answers were so close. I did great in the class and i know the material so i should be okay. Just need to know already haha one more day



I know how you feel.  I would never book over the weekend now knowing what I know from these boards.

I have to tell you though that NREMT, NCLEX, all these tests people think they failed when in the end the majority that were cut off at the minimum and thought they failed actually passed.  OK no that's not right.  But what I am trying to say is both the people that fail and the people that pass think they failed. 

So hang in there.  Another day to go.


----------



## WakeXVII (Aug 4, 2013)

EMT-B ~ 70 questions ~ 30 minutes ~ took it last Monday, found out I PASSED on Tuesday!


----------



## EMT B (Aug 4, 2013)

71 15 mins passed


----------



## Norcal24 (Aug 5, 2013)

75 30 mins passed.

Lots of airway in that one


----------



## Mikehoughton18 (Aug 5, 2013)

chanelcinq said:


> i know how you feel.  I would never book over the weekend now knowing what i know from these boards.
> 
> I have to tell you though that nremt, nclex, all these tests people think they failed when in the end the majority that were cut off at the minimum and thought they failed actually passed.  Ok no that's not right.  But what i am trying to say is both the people that fail and the people that pass think they failed.
> 
> So hang in there.  Another day to go.



i passssssed


----------



## Roy51 (Aug 5, 2013)

*70, Pass*

The exam cut off at 70, and I left with the natural sink in my gut that there were too many answers I not certain of (let's face it, wacko questions).  

Although I've read about it here, I too was struck that the exam kept circling around a few topics and did not survey the body of knowledge set out by the DOT for EMT competence.

Took it Friday morning, spent the rest of the day off napping in front of the computer hoping for a result, to no avail.  This (Monday) morning the "pass" was posted.

No, I didn't lose any sleep over the weekend.  Too busy keeping up with the family.


----------



## epiaddict (Aug 6, 2013)

*Pass*

It cut me off at 70 and I found out about 5 hours later that I passed. It took me about 20 minutes. There were definitely some questions that seemed a bit odd and lot of them where you simply have to choose the "better" answer.


----------



## Roy51 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Not a race*



epiaddict said:


> It cut me off at 70 and I found out about 5 hours later that I passed. It took me about 20 minutes. There were definitely some questions that seemed a bit odd and lot of them where you simply have to choose the "better" answer.



I cannot understand all of the posts that 70 questions were knocked out in 15 minutes or 20 minutes.  I looked at it like this: 1. it's not a race, and 2. treating it like one may result in missing a very fine detail that means the difference between right and wrong.

I must have taken at least an hour if not 90 minutes- I wasn't counting.  And I've taken much, much more difficult tests.  That is to say, I didn't walk in with the attitude that "pfffft, this is cake..." based on any of my prior experiences.


----------



## epiaddict (Aug 6, 2013)

Roy51 said:


> I cannot understand all of the posts that 70 questions were knocked out in 15 minutes or 20 minutes.  I looked at it like this: 1. it's not a race, and 2. treating it like one may result in missing a very fine detail that means the difference between right and wrong.
> 
> I must have taken at least an hour if not 90 minutes- I wasn't counting.  And I've taken much, much more difficult tests.  That is to say, I didn't walk in with the attitude that "pfffft, this is cake..." based on any of my prior experiences.



I wasn't trying to race through it by any means. It is just how I tend to take tests. I either know it instantly or know what my best guess is and move on. Generally staring at a question doesn't help me. I also thought the questions were generally straightforward even if the answers weren't always obvious.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 6, 2013)

Roy51 said:


> I cannot understand all of the posts that 70 questions were knocked out in 15 minutes or 20 minutes.  I looked at it like this: 1. it's not a race, and 2. treating it like one may result in missing a very fine detail that means the difference between right and wrong.
> 
> I must have taken at least an hour if not 90 minutes- I wasn't counting.  And I've taken much, much more difficult tests.  That is to say, I didn't walk in with the attitude that "pfffft, this is cake..." based on any of my prior experiences.



Why can't you understand it? If people are adequately prepared, it's just like any other test. I had used JB Learning for a few weeks prior and was very well prepared. It took me less than 45 minutes to complete 80 questions for paramedic. At no point did I rush, I just answered the questions and moved on.


----------



## Roy51 (Aug 6, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Why can't you understand it? If people are adequately prepared, it's just like any other test. I had used JB Learning for a few weeks prior and was very well prepared. It took me less than 45 minutes to complete 80 questions for paramedic. At no point did I rush, I just answered the questions and moved on.



Someone is showing significant life, educational, and career inexperience.  NREMT is not "just like any other test".  I've taken a lot of tests, too.  Some of them were in consecutive three day sessions with everyone nationwide gathered into one hotel to protect the exam's integrity.  None of them were a) on a computer where the answers irrevocably disappeared with no chance to correct realized errors prior to completion nor b) the "adaptive game" of esoterica.  Anyone who claims that "as long as you've got your ABC's, you're ok" is full of it.

Adequately prepared- you're kidding, right?  I think that if actual passing percentages were known, there would be a lot more humility among the passing.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 6, 2013)

epiaddict said:


> I wasn't trying to race through it by any means. It is just how I tend to take tests. I either know it instantly or know what my best guess is and move on. Generally staring at a question doesn't help me. I also thought the questions were generally straightforward even if the answers weren't always obvious.



Same exact thing for me. Looking at a question for an extended period of time does not help me. I either know the answer right away or I don't know the answer.


----------



## Roy51 (Aug 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Same exact thing for me. Looking at a question for an extended period of time does not help me. I either know the answer right away or I don't know the answer.



Didn't say anything about staring at questions.  I made certain that all details were examined before I hit the kill switch, that's all.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 6, 2013)

Mikehoughton18 said:


> i passssssed



Congrats Mike.  Whew all the weekend stressing is over!


----------



## epiaddict (Aug 6, 2013)

Roy51 said:


> Adequately prepared- you're kidding, right?  I think that if actual passing percentages were known, there would be a lot more humility among the passing.



I am not pointing this out to argue one way or the other, but first time passing rate are in fact published. Go to NREMT.org and the front page (under quick links) has a link for 2012 first time pass statistics.


----------



## Roy51 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Humility*



epiaddict said:


> I am not pointing this out to argue one way or the other, but first time passing rate are in fact published. Go to NREMT.org and the front page (under quick links) has a link for 2012 first time pass statistics.[/QUO
> 
> I think there is confusion.  I do not mean first time pass _rate_ for the population.  I mean the pass _score_ for individuals.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 6, 2013)

Roy51 said:


> I cannot understand all of the posts that 70 questions were knocked out in 15 minutes or 20 minutes.  I looked at it like this: 1. it's not a race, and 2. treating it like one may result in missing a very fine detail that means the difference between right and wrong.
> 
> I must have taken at least an hour if not 90 minutes- I wasn't counting.  And I've taken much, much more difficult tests.  That is to say, I didn't walk in with the attitude that "pfffft, this is cake..." based on any of my prior experiences.



A bunch of classmates took NREMT this weekend.  They all got 70 Q, they all passed and they all did it in 30 to 45 minutes.  OK not 15 min, but if you know it then there is not much to sit and think about.


----------



## epiaddict (Aug 6, 2013)

Roy51 said:


> epiaddict said:
> 
> 
> > I am not pointing this out to argue one way or the other, but first time passing rate are in fact published. Go to NREMT.org and the front page (under quick links) has a link for 2012 first time pass statistics.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## eventer22 (Aug 6, 2013)

Stopped at 72 and passed.  Took 25 minutes


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 6, 2013)

Roy51 said:


> Didn't say anything about staring at questions.  I made certain that all details were examined before I hit the kill switch, that's all.



People take tests differently. Just because someone finishes a test in 15-30 minutes (that takes others +90 minutes) doesn't mean they raced thru it to get first place.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 6, 2013)

Roy51 said:


> Someone is showing significant life, educational, and career inexperience.  NREMT is not "just like any other test".  I've taken a lot of tests, too.  Some of them were in consecutive three day sessions with everyone nationwide gathered into one hotel to protect the exam's integrity.  None of them were a) on a computer where the answers irrevocably disappeared with no chance to correct realized errors prior to completion nor b) the "adaptive game" of esoterica.  Anyone who claims that "as long as you've got your ABC's, you're ok" is full of it.
> 
> Adequately prepared- you're kidding, right?  I think that if actual passing percentages were known, there would be a lot more humility among the passing.



I think you misunderstand me. If you've ever taken a computer adaptive test before, you know that the structure of the answers are very similar. There are two that are wrong, there is one that is right and there is one that is more right. 

Adequately prepared for the National Registry test simply means that the candidate is well-versed in all of the DOT curriculum learning objectives. That's what the test is based on. It's not some sort of black art or voodoo witchcraft, it's clearly defined and easy to study for. Using test prep software or web applications can make you comfortable with computer testing. And acts a refresher for areas where you may be weak

As far as calling into question my career, life and test taking experience, I'll just refrain from comment.

Hate to break it to you, but the National Registry test is not difficult. Not for EMT, not for paramedic. Well educated, well prepared candidates have no issue with the NREMT computer adaptive testing.


----------



## Roy51 (Aug 6, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I think you misunderstand me. If you've ever taken a computer adaptive test before, you know that the structure of the answers are very similar. There are two that are wrong, there is one that is right and there is one that is more right.
> 
> Adequately prepared for the National Registry test simply means that the candidate is well-versed in all of the DOT curriculum learning objectives. That's what the test is based on. It's not some sort of black art or voodoo witchcraft, it's clearly defined and easy to study for. Using test prep software or web applications can make you comfortable with computer testing. And acts a refresher for areas where you may be weak
> 
> ...



I don't recall saying that it was difficult.  What I recall stating was that it is _not "like any other test"_.  Let me break something to you: computer adaptive tests are not conventional in surveying ones knowledge of a field, be it the DOT curriculum or other professional bodies of knowledge.  Not in medicine (I did say medicine, not nursing-because I hear the NCLEX IS similar), not in law, not in architecture, not in engineering of any flavor, not in the fire service.  Not for certifying barbers, hairstylists, jewelers, home appraisers, licensing plumbers, electricians, gunsmiths... need I continue.

Where am I missing all this computer adaptive testing?


----------



## Roy51 (Aug 6, 2013)

ChanelCinq said:


> A bunch of classmates took NREMT this weekend.  They all got 70 Q, they all passed and they all did it in 30 to 45 minutes.  OK not 15 min, but if you know it then there is not much to sit and think about.



Yeah, I would _bet_ it was no more than 45 minutes, but it seemed like longer.  There is no preparation to simply walk in a breeze the entire test.  Those of you who flew through, you got questions wrong.  Not enough to fail, but don't fool yourself into thinking you aced it.  Lots of ambiguous signs and symptoms with very equivocal supporting history (age 32, no trauma, pulse is 84, BP122/86, pt has a headache, what's wrong with him type of question... ).


----------



## Roy51 (Aug 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> People take tests differently. Just because someone finishes a test in 15-30 minutes (that takes others +90 minutes) doesn't mean they raced thru it to get first place.



Thanks.  I had forgotten what tests are like, must be PTSD.  Seriously though, 70 questions in 15 minutes of the type that I saw.  And I have plenty of prior exposure outside of the "state class"; which is only saying that the exam material is a pretty familiar topic for me.


----------



## Roy51 (Aug 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> People take tests differently. Just because someone finishes a test in 15-30 minutes (that takes others +90 minutes) doesn't mean they raced thru it to get first place.



This actually is a pretty relevant point.

The point being, *who cares how long it took you*, which is why I threw my first post out to begin with.  The thread asks 1) how many questions and 2) did you pass.  Why does anyone care what your time was?  They took my watch from me before I entered the test room, anyway.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 6, 2013)

Roy51 said:


> Yeah, I would _bet_ it was no more than 45 minutes, but it seemed like longer.  There is no preparation to simply walk in a breeze the entire test.  Those of you who flew through, you got questions wrong.  Not enough to fail, but don't fool yourself into thinking you aced it.  Lots of ambiguous signs and symptoms with very equivocal supporting history (age 32, no trauma, pulse is 84, BP122/86, pt has a headache, what's wrong with him type of question... ).




First of all I have not taken it yet.  But I have taken the NCLEX-RN and everyone I know that took that test thought they failed weather they did fail or weather they passed at 75Q (the minimum).

As for the NREMT none of my classmates thought they aced it.  They knew they got stuff wrong.  You can study your butt off but there is still going to be some stuff you dont know.  I have ADHD and I always take my time.  I will not be one of those people walking out in 30 minutes because I know myself.  And I have taken a good number of these computer adaptive tests but when I rush I mess up.  So I don't rush.


----------



## Roy51 (Aug 6, 2013)

ChanelCinq said:


> First of all I have not taken it yet.  But I have taken the NCLEX-RN and everyone I know that took that test thought they failed weather they did fail or weather they passed at 75Q (the minimum).
> 
> As for the NREMT none of my classmates thought they aced it.  They knew they got stuff wrong.  You can study your butt off but there is still going to be some stuff you dont know.  I have ADHD and I always take my time.  I will not be one of those people walking out in 30 minutes because I know myself.  And I have taken a good number of these computer adaptive tests but when I rush I mess up.  So I don't rush.



Good for you to listen to yourself- your own requirements for success- and good luck!  FYI, I have OCD and they put one of the worst possible targets next to me in the exam room.  Tough focus there.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 6, 2013)

Roy51 said:


> Good for you to listen to yourself- your own requirements for success- and good luck!  FYI, I have OCD and they put one of the worst possible targets next to me in the exam room.  Tough focus there.



LOL, yeah I have been to this Peason Vue center twice already for other exams so it almost feels like home.  I take my shoes off, sit cross legged.  I'll post tomorrow my stats but I am off to study now!!!!


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 6, 2013)

The aemt test is a straight 135 questions and I passed! Pretty excited.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 6, 2013)

Roy51 said:


> Yeah, I would _bet_ it was no more than 45 minutes, but it seemed like longer.  There is no preparation to simply walk in a breeze the entire test.  Those of you who flew through, you got questions wrong.  Not enough to fail, but don't fool yourself into thinking you aced it.  Lots of ambiguous signs and symptoms with very equivocal supporting history (age 32, no trauma, pulse is 84, BP122/86, pt has a headache, what's wrong with him type of question... ).



You can't possibly know how many, if any, I got wrong because I took 30 minutes instead of two hours.


----------



## Roy51 (Aug 7, 2013)

Wheel said:


> You can't possibly know how many, if any, I got wrong because I took 30 minutes instead of two hours.



Did I claim to?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 7, 2013)

Roy51 said:


> Did I claim to?



You did state that people who finish the test quickly get questions wrong...  Let me find the quote for you.

"Those of you who flew through, you got questions wrong."


----------



## Roy51 (Aug 7, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> You did state that people who finish the test quickly get questions wrong...  Let me find the quote for you.
> 
> "Those of you who flew through, you got questions wrong."



And that, I would put money on.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 7, 2013)

Roy51 said:


> And that, I would put money on.



And really, what's your point? It's a pass/fail, judged competent/not competent test.


----------



## Roy51 (Aug 7, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> And really, what's your point? It's a pass/fail, judged competent/not competent test.



I'll try and restate it.  I'm looking at this from the perspective of a prior civil service metro FFPM, and also someone with a conventional academic and professional background... where "pass / fail" is simply not an option.  Where the next chance to take a professional certification exam is in a _year_, not a _week_.  A graded exam shows one's strengths and areas of needed growth is both useful for improvement and humility (which is in shorter supply among more youthful people).  The CAT format is neither.  Thus, the thread turns into "oh look at me, I did it in 15 minutes so [by extension] I must be awesome".

So I say, hold up.  You did _what_ in 15 minutes?  The bare minimum?  Aced it?  Nope, can't claim that.  All you know is this: you answered one question shy of either failure or extension: no more.  So while I realize that this forum is your house and I am the newcomer: I've been at this quite a bit longer than many/most of the newly certifying folks.  I encourage those with less humility to roll it back, and tone the test-related ego down because 15 minutes doesn't make you awesome.  It makes you fast: at awesomeness, mediocrity, but most likely somewhere in between.

Do you believe that the world exists of people who are either competent or incompetent?  It's that simple, is it?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes, the CAT is a lousy measure of competency, but its the yardstick we use. If you don't like it, petition the NREMT to rethink their methodology. Perhaps you're also a phsycometrican and have expertise in developing test questions? You seem to be an expert on the test.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 7, 2013)

Roy51 said:


> I'll try and restate it.  I'm looking at this from the perspective of a prior civil service metro FFPM, and also someone with a conventional academic and professional background... where "pass / fail" is simply not an option.  Where the next chance to take a professional certification exam is in a _year_, not a _week_.  A graded exam shows one's strengths and areas of needed growth is both useful for improvement and humility (which is in shorter supply among more youthful people).  The CAT format is neither.  Thus, the thread turns into "oh look at me, I did it in 15 minutes so [by extension] I must be awesome".
> 
> So I say, hold up.  You did _what_ in 15 minutes?  The bare minimum?  Aced it?  Nope, can't claim that.  All you know is this: you answered one question shy of either failure or extension: no more.  So while I realize that this forum is your house and I am the newcomer: I've been at this quite a bit longer than many/most of the newly certifying folks.  I encourage those with less humility to roll it back, and tone the test-related ego down because 15 minutes doesn't make you awesome.  It makes you fast: at awesomeness, mediocrity, but most likely somewhere in between.
> 
> Do you believe that the world exists of people who are either competent or incompetent?  It's that simple, is it?



Thank you for restating. I do agree with most of this, as I think the barrier for entry is much too low for paramedics and the test is a joke. It is what it is though, and whether you finish fast or not really makes no difference right now with the current state of testing. 

That's why I don't consider passing the test (by whatever margin) as being able to be the best I can at my job. Learning doesn't end when you get your license. It begins there.


----------



## Roy51 (Aug 7, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Yes, the CAT is a lousy measure of competency, but its the yardstick we use. If you don't like it, petition the NREMT to rethink their methodology. Perhaps you're also a phsycometrican and have expertise in developing test questions? You seem to be an expert on the test.



That is cute, psychometrician.  I have taken an NREMT exam exactly once, therefore I am not an expert on it.  I'm done with it and it is not my profession, so I frankly don't care how NR continues to conduct their business.  It is how I serve my all volunteer community, on my own time.  My motive for doing NR was that I can get moved and then what... sure not sitting through another state EMS class on my own time even if its paid for.  Irrespective of any prior experience: it doesn't matter if you're the chief of trauma surgery or head ED nurse at Johns Hopkins, no one here gets care responsibility in the box unless there is a field EMS credential.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 7, 2013)

Can someone please tell me the steps exactly to kind of tell if I passed.  I heard something about a certificate number being posted some where.

I hate those tests.  I was more stressed for that one then the NCLEX-RN.  I made the mistake of doing a 200 question Fisdap test last night and finished at 3:30 AM and I scored worse then on our final.  Our school used Fisdap for our final and we had to get a 70% which I guess gives you a 93% change that you will pass NREMT.  The higher your score the % of passing goes up.  I got exactly 70% on the final.  After studying this weekend and yesterday I took this practice test and scored a 68%.

Just walked out and I got 74 questions in 49 minutes.  I was almost in tears when it didn't stop at 70.

I am thinking I passed but where do I go to check.  Ugh I hate this.

And I have to say, just like the NCLEX_RN you feel like you are failing.  I don't know anyone that walks out of these types of exams and thinks they aced it.

But please if someone has the steps, please post here.  I seched but didn't come up with much.


----------



## Roy51 (Aug 7, 2013)

ChanelCinq said:


> Can someone please tell me the steps exactly to kind of tell if I passed.  I heard something about a certificate number being posted some where.
> 
> I hate those tests.  I was more stressed for that one then the NCLEX-RN.  I made the mistake of doing a 200 question Fisdap test last night and finished at 3:30 AM and I scored worse then on our final.  Our school used Fisdap for our final and we had to get a 70% which I guess gives you a 93% change that you will pass NREMT.  The higher your score the % of passing goes up.  I got exactly 70% on the final.  After studying this weekend and yesterday I took this practice test and scored a 68%.
> 
> ...



Log in to NREMT.org with your username and password.

On the left column, click "Check Initial Entry App Status".  If you see nothing different, it's still in process.  You will know if you passed because when you login and check, there will be a "congratulations" and when you hit "my certification" on the top left, your name and newly assigned cert number will appear.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 7, 2013)

Roy51 said:


> Log in to NREMT.org with your username and password.
> 
> On the left column, click "Check Initial Entry App Status".  If you see nothing different, it's still in process.  You will know if you passed because when you login and check, there will be a "congratulations" and when you hit "my certification" on the top left, your name and newly assigned cert number will appear.



OK that is where I have been checking but I was not sure I was in the right place.  It has all this info:  	
Application Confirmation ID:
Application Created:
Confirmation Issued:
Pearson Confirmation:	

And I can print my ATT or print my receipt.  I just wanted to make sure I was looking in the right place.


----------



## Ronocologist (Aug 7, 2013)

ChanelCinq said:


> OK that is where I have been checking but I was not sure I was in the right place.  It has all this info:
> Application Confirmation ID:
> Application Created:
> Confirmation Issued:
> ...



I took my exam on a Thursday at 5pm EST and checked pretty much every hour after the point from which I got home. I got my results 15 hours after I took my NREMT exam. Just give it at until 6 am your time to see if you passed. I got my actual Cert in the mail on the fallowing Monday.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 7, 2013)

Ronocologist said:


> I took my exam on a Thursday at 5pm EST and checked pretty much every hour after the point from which I got home. I got my results 15 hours after I took my NREMT exam. Just give it at until 6 am your time to see if you passed. I got my actual Cert in the mail on the fallowing Monday.



I know I can check tomorrow...sigh...sigh.

We took our last final last Wednesday the 31st and tonite at 6PM PST is our graduation and I wanted to have solid good news.  

Out of 38 people only 6 of us had completed EVERYTHING (passed written final. passed practical final, did all 6 FEMA certs, did both ride alongs, and what ever else they required)

So of those 6, 4 of us have tested.  The other 3 over the weekend and they all passed.

By now I am sure more students finished their FEMA certs which was holding up most people.  But I totally wanted to announce at graduation I had passed.  Oh well.

The sad part was when I walked in the the Daly City Pearson Vue location the woman at the front desk said, oh you are back.  I told her I am taking a different exam this time and I will pass this one.  I also told her to expect to see me in the next 6 months to retake and pass the NCLEX-RN.  Good thing there was not a bunch of people because that could have been quite embarrassing.

Anyway in this day and age of technology we are not used to waiting for anything so this is painful!!  But tomorrow a bunch of us are volunteering with UCSF and SF General's mass casualty incident drill on Treasure Island.  So all these things will keep my mind off my results.


----------



## Roy51 (Aug 7, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Perhaps you...have expertise in developing test questions?



Actually, yes to this.  I write and submit new questions every year for admissions and board examinations.  There's quite an art to it that I never appreciated as a student.  Very perceptive of you.


----------



## Ronocologist (Aug 8, 2013)

ChanelCinq said:


> I know I can check tomorrow...sigh...sigh.
> 
> We took our last final last Wednesday the 31st and tonite at 6PM PST is our graduation and I wanted to have solid good news.
> 
> ...



The waiting is the hardest part. You mentioned 6 FEMA certs. What FEMA certs did you have to get? Also, what say you? Did you get your results yet?


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 8, 2013)

Ronocologist said:


> The waiting is the hardest part. You mentioned 6 FEMA certs. What FEMA certs did you have to get? Also, what say you? Did you get your results yet?



Oh I don't remember all the numbers of the FEMA certs.  The school requires us to have these as many of the companies require them and this way we have them completed.  It is an awesome school.  There is soooo much support.  In fact one of the former students and one of our skills instructors who also works at Stanford offers career and resume assistance for free to graduates of our program.  She normally charges 250 USD and up for these services.  Her requirement is that we pass NREMT but she is going to have a lot of people knocking on her door.

The staff at San Francisco Paramedic Association know all the bay area companies and will put us in touch with all the right people.

So I went to graduation last night and it seems everyone I talked to has taken and passed it except a handful of people that have their ride alongs later this month.

So I looked on NREMT and whoop, whoop.  I passed.  

It was kind of embarrassing walking into Pearson Vue yesterday and having the lady at the front desk go, you are back AGAIN, really loud.  I told her I am here to take a different exam.  I had been there twice to take the NCLEX-RN and failed twice.  So it feels good to actually have passed an exam at Pearson Vue, even if it is an easier exam.

OK, I am off for a mass casualty incident drill with UCSF and SF General on Treasure Island with a bunch of my classmates and other people.  Should be fun.


----------



## Roy51 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Congratulations*



ChanelCinq said:


> So I looked on NREMT and whoop, whoop.  I passed.



Hey, congrats!!!


----------



## Ronocologist (Aug 8, 2013)

ChanelCinq said:


> So I looked on NREMT and whoop, whoop.  I passed.
> 
> .



Congrats!


----------



## hobozach (Aug 9, 2013)

72 questions, pass/fail should come in today. I KNOW I got question #72 right, so I'm confident I passed.


----------



## hobozach (Aug 9, 2013)

Passed!


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 9, 2013)

Roy51 said:


> Hey, congrats!!!





Ronocologist said:


> Congrats!



Thanks guys.  Yeah it felt good to see I passed.  Now that I am excited about working in the medical field again a near future step is to return to Pearson Vue and take and pass the NCLEX-RN.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 9, 2013)

ChanelCinq said:


> Thanks guys.  Yeah it felt good to see I passed.  Now that I am excited about working in the medical field again a near future step is to return to Pearson Vue and take and pass the NCLEX-RN.



Good luck!


----------



## blachatch (Aug 12, 2013)

EMT-P 82 passed!


----------



## bdub (Aug 12, 2013)

My test stopped in the mid-50's, and I was completely dumbfounded. I left the test center completely discouraged and ready to re-test when I failed. I had heard that ending in the 70's is a good sign, but I have never heard of ending in the 50's. The questions were about 95% ALS questions that I've never learned in class and answers were words I had never heard of. My theory is that if you're getting really difficult questions, you're doing well. This was my first attempt at the NREMT-B. I took my test this morning and got my results this afternoon.

I PASSED!


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 13, 2013)

In case anyone was wondering how long it takes to get your card it took me 5 days including the weekend.  I tested last Weds the 7th of August and the card came yesterday, Mon the 12th of August.  That was even quicker then I thought.  

San Mateo County EMS certification is only open Tues and Thurs from 8AM to 10AM and 2PM to 4PM.  SInce I didn't get yesterdays mail until this morning I am going today at noon.

But 5days is way faster then I thought.  So keep an eye out for your mail folks!


----------



## Gastudent (Aug 14, 2013)

Passed the AEMT First time taking it. First person in my school to do it in 2 years!!!!!!!


----------



## carl (Aug 14, 2013)

cut me off at 120 questions i was nervous as hell because a buddy took his around 8 and cut off at 70. The wait was terrible but hell i passed it.


----------



## Kuna (Aug 15, 2013)

Just passed the NREMT (emt-b) test on my second attempt today! 

I originally took it a couple months ago. It ended around 120 questions and I failed. I was unfortunately very distracted and on a time constraint because I had to be somewhere after the test. I ended up clicking answers without thinking out the questions so I could finish the test faster. Today I was much more clear headed and finished in about 70 questions in 30 minutes and passed. If I would've known it would have taken less time to actually think out the questions then it would to rush through it, I would have saved 70 bucks and been two months ahead of the game. Oh well. 

So basically: 
120 and failed
70 and passed
You can go figure. 

Anyway, woohoooo!!!


----------



## whtrngr (Aug 16, 2013)

Finished the paramedic test about 6 hours ago. I left feeling defeated, but after reflection I feel I did alright. Now I'm feeling maybe I didn't do so well... It stopped at 160 questions. Took me about an hour and 20 minutes. I didn't know the upper limit of the exam before taking it. Fairly worried now. The lady at the test center said my results should be online today since I took the test early in the day. Been checking hourly or sooner and throwing back tums like there's no tomorrow. 

Hoping I made the cut! :unsure:


----------



## sonic19 (Aug 17, 2013)

So I took my test yesterday, where on NREMT.org does it say whether I passed or failed? Is it the application status? It still has the confirmation number and etc. what is it going to say if I passed and/or if I failed? Thanks guys


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 17, 2013)

sonic19 said:


> So I took my test yesterday, where on NREMT.org does it say whether I passed or failed? Is it the application status? It still has the confirmation number and etc. what is it going to say if I passed and/or if I failed? Thanks guys



it will most likely be Monday before you know.
go to check application status and it should tell you if you passed or not.

another way to tell is when you log in to the nremt.org site...if you have an RO number with expiry date by your name.


----------



## sonic19 (Aug 17, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> it will most likely be Monday before you know.
> go to check application status and it should tell you if you passed or not.
> 
> another way to tell is when you log in to the nremt.org site...if you have an RO number with expiry date by your name.



Is RO number the registry #? It's still blank and the expiry date is still the same as before the test "1 Jan 0001" does this mean I failed?
I got cut off at 70 questions


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 17, 2013)

sonic19 said:


> Is RO number the registry #? It's still blank and the expiry date is still the same as before the test "1 Jan 0001" does this mean I failed?
> I got cut off at 70 questions




I meant to put NR number not RO number. sorry about that.
it means they probably haven't processed your test yet. at 70 you either did really good or really bad.


----------



## BrandonB (Aug 18, 2013)

Took my basic Tuesday, had 71 questions and passed!


----------



## Joedaddy1120 (Aug 18, 2013)

85 questions and passed my Paramedic.


----------



## andrewl (Aug 20, 2013)

*Nremt*

Passed yesterday at 70 questions.
sweet relief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## notlyhxela (Aug 21, 2013)

70 and passed!


----------



## TypicalTuna (Aug 21, 2013)

120 questions and i passed
got worried for a bit


----------



## whootwhoot (Aug 23, 2013)

I have took it twice...1st 120ish 2nd 70. Failed both times. I grew up around ems and can't understand what the deal is....


----------



## sonic19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Keep your head up and try again. I didn't think you could not pass at 70.. I heard if you get cut off early like 70s or 80s, you're almost a sure bet to pass


----------



## halocell (Aug 23, 2013)

I feel like a little boy waking up on christmas !  i took the test yesterday at 2:45 and was kicked at 60 questions (50 min),my score was posted this morning, i passed


----------



## CAC758 (Aug 26, 2013)

Tested this morning at 0800, Test stopped at question #70..... Checked this afternoon, PASSED!


----------



## Wheel (Aug 26, 2013)

CAC758 said:


> Tested this morning at 0800, Test stopped at question #70..... Checked this afternoon, PASSED!



Congrats!


----------



## motorkiller33 (Aug 28, 2013)

NREMT-B cut off at 70 and now I'm waiting


----------



## motorkiller33 (Aug 29, 2013)

I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!

now to move forward with my career.


----------



## 2tonegator (Aug 30, 2013)

Think I was in the mid 70s


----------



## chet (Aug 30, 2013)

Just took it today, stopped at 70 something, not feeling too good at all!!!! That was a screwy test, there seemed to be two possible correct answers for each question. Nothing prepared me for it either and I studied my butt off. :angry:


----------



## CodyColby (Aug 31, 2013)

Around 115, first attempt - pass. Worried to death that I had failed.


----------



## bubski (Sep 2, 2013)

Low to mid 70's....passed it


----------



## motorkiller33 (Sep 3, 2013)

roxy said:


> Just took it today, stopped at 70 something, not feeling too good at all!!!! That was a screwy test, there seemed to be two possible correct answers for each question. Nothing prepared me for it either and I studied my butt off. :angry:




I didn't feel very good either, it cut me off at 70 and I passed, so keep your head up I'm sure you did fine.


----------



## itsyourworld (Sep 3, 2013)

Took my test friday 8/30 around 2pm.  I had to wait three days (the weekend plus labor day) to find out if I passed. It was the worst feeling ever..

NREMT-P stopped at 80... passed


----------



## chet (Sep 3, 2013)

Took it Friday 1pm, found out today I passed (I am dumbfounded) they cut me off at around 70.....I was so sure I failed as I didn't know most of the answers, just guessed! I studied hard too! But someone told me they were educated guesses...HA! I think for once in my life I just got lucky!!!


----------



## Pumba (Sep 4, 2013)

I took my test on Friday 8/30, also and the test shut off at 70 and then I found out I passed this morning.


----------



## jaksasquatch (Sep 4, 2013)

NREMT-B, stopped at question #62-65. Took me 20 min and I was out of there! Found out I passed


----------



## Dovester34 (Sep 5, 2013)

First time poster

Took my medic test yesterday stopped at 80 and passed. That test was actually pretty easy. I didn't have 1 question on there that I didn't know what they were talking about


----------



## Mainspring (Sep 5, 2013)

70 Qs. Pass.  :beerchug:


----------



## pkirch1525 (Sep 10, 2013)

80 failed


----------



## whtrngr (Sep 10, 2013)

Medic Exam:
160 questions and failed about three weeks ago....
Studied, studied, studied, and studied some more....
128 questions at 8am today, found out at 1pm that I passed.


----------



## pkirch1525 (Sep 10, 2013)

what did you use to study from?


----------



## AJFA4444 (Sep 10, 2013)

120 Failed.  Currently studying like a mad man to pass next time!!


----------



## Emtsgv (Sep 11, 2013)

fire3456 said:


> just for information purposes...a "fun facts" thread"!
> 
> Would everyone post the number of questions you answered before the test stopped.  And post if you passed or failed.
> 
> ...



70! Passed


----------



## Emtsgv (Sep 11, 2013)

AJFA4444 said:


> 120 Failed.  Currently studying like a mad man to pass next time!!



remember AIRWAY is the most important thing, go basic on those answers brotha and good luck.


----------



## Jericho76 (Sep 14, 2013)

78 Passed. ABC's 5 R's and study. The test is as easy as you make it.


----------



## combiguy (Sep 16, 2013)

*sweeeet*

EMT-B    

72 Questions 36 mins PASS 1st time


----------



## AJFA4444 (Sep 17, 2013)

Emtsgv said:


> remember AIRWAY is the most important thing, go basic on those answers brotha and good luck.



You know its funny you mentioned that.  Airway was, for some reason, one of the areas I was stuggling with.  But I've been studying with EMTPrep for the past few weeks and I am proud to say that the second time around I passed!  I didn't see what question I was on but I think it was around the 75-80 area.


----------



## Emtsgv (Sep 17, 2013)

ajfa4444 said:


> you know its funny you mentioned that.  Airway was, for some reason, one of the areas i was stuggling with.  But i've been studying with emtprep for the past few weeks and i am proud to say that the second time around i passed!  I didn't see what question i was on but i think it was around the 75-80 area.



congrats :d!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IowaFireEMT (Sep 18, 2013)

Basic - 105 - Passed! Apparently much more than others on here LOL. A coworkers was 125 and she passed, another was 130 and he failed.


----------



## AJFA4444 (Sep 18, 2013)

Emtsgv said:


> congrats :d!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you!  I'm super pumped!


----------



## cleanboofs (Sep 19, 2013)

EMT- 120 Passed

Paramedic - 80 Passed


----------



## GoNoles01 (Sep 19, 2013)

78 PASSED!!! First time, NR-P


----------



## eastman (Sep 20, 2013)

second attempt 70 questions, 45 minutes 

found out I passed earlier today :lol:


----------



## airegin (Sep 22, 2013)

75-ish and passed!


----------



## mishhhel (Sep 23, 2013)

EMT-B 120, passed


----------



## Fleury14 (Sep 23, 2013)

EMTB.... early 70s (i wasn't focusing on the numbers) roughly 20 minutes... Passed.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Sep 23, 2013)

AJFA4444 said:


> You know its funny you mentioned that.  Airway was, for some reason, one of the areas I was stuggling with.  But I've been studying with EMTPrep for the past few weeks and I am proud to say that the second time around I passed!  I didn't see what question I was on but I think it was around the 75-80 area.



Congrats!  How close together did you take the exams?  From your posts it appears to be a week but you could have taken the fisrt one a while back.  For the NCLEX you have to wait 45 days between exams.  Is their a waiting period with NREMT?


----------



## thereverend (Sep 23, 2013)

I finished the test at 81 questions and thought for sure that I failed. Went home and told my girlfriend that I'll have to take that test again...but I passed!!! 

81....pass!!!


----------



## Tyler1234 (Sep 23, 2013)

thereverend said:


> I finished the test at 81 questions and thought for sure that I failed. Went home and told my girlfriend that I'll have to take that test again...but I passed!!!
> 
> 81....pass!!!



Congrats!! 

Took my Basic today.. stopped at 70. I don't feel so confident, but from what I've read, I probably should feel pretty decent about it stopping at 70 and being almost positive I got the last question correct.

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Germam02 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Nremt computer test*

Shut off at 82. 45 min onto the test, I Passed!!!


----------



## Rockies (Sep 25, 2013)

120 and passed!


----------



## AJFA4444 (Sep 25, 2013)

ChanelCinq said:


> Congrats!  How close together did you take the exams?  From your posts it appears to be a week but you could have taken the fisrt one a while back.  For the NCLEX you have to wait 45 days between exams.  Is their a waiting period with NREMT?



Sorry for taking so long!  For the NREMT you have to wait 15 days between failed tests.  I re-scheduled mine as soon as I could and took it a couple days later.  So I'd say it was about 2 1/2 weeks between test.


----------



## AJFA4444 (Sep 25, 2013)

ChanelCinq said:


> Congrats!  How close together did you take the exams?  From your posts it appears to be a week but you could have taken the fisrt one a while back.  For the NCLEX you have to wait 45 days between exams.  Is their a waiting period with NREMT?



Actually I think it was actually about 3 weeks.  First one was 8/24/31 and the second was 9/16/13.


----------



## Kevinm12 (Sep 30, 2013)

74, passed, first attempt.


----------



## EMTJustinAmes (Sep 30, 2013)

120 Questions, and passed the first time!


----------



## skemt (Sep 30, 2013)

I took it today. I was around the 106th or higher( The last time I looked at the number it was 106 and I was not expecting it to shut off on me.) I passed


----------



## mjp317 (Oct 2, 2013)

*passed!*

Took me to upper 120's and I passed....  NREMTP


----------



## CFal (Oct 7, 2013)

87 or 88, EMT. Will update with pass or fail.


----------



## CFal (Oct 8, 2013)

ok, so I passed, but apparently I have to re-do the practical because It's been over a year by 1 week. F&*%.


----------



## CFal (Oct 8, 2013)

my appeal was granted for my practical examination, I'm going to be Nationally Registered!


----------



## miguelm1287 (Oct 14, 2013)

I just took my test today and had 120 questions, but since its Columbus day, I didn't find out my results. Hopefully tomorrow morning? I'm freaking out! haha


----------



## Xandal (Oct 15, 2013)

I took mine last December and it stopped at 67. It was a couple days later that they finally sent the results that I had passed.

Edit: It also felt like the questions it gave me were mostly OB


----------



## sdfd504 (Oct 23, 2013)

155 and I passed NREMT-P!


----------



## lifesavingninja (Oct 24, 2013)

*Nremt*

73... Passed!


----------



## ffemt101986 (Oct 24, 2013)

140.... thought i was going to puke... passed!!!! NREMT-P


----------



## FireMedic22 (Oct 24, 2013)

68 outa medic school.
70 for 1st challenge.
69 for 2nd challenge.

All for medic test.


----------



## vasile (Oct 25, 2013)

50 mcq and 4 saq...


----------



## Meth0dz19 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine was between 105-110....Passed


----------



## AKmatt88 (Nov 2, 2013)

72 and passed


----------



## JETKONI (Nov 11, 2013)

Just to bump up this thread. I recently took my exam 10/09/2013

The exam stopped me at 70.. I passed my exam on the first try.


----------



## EMTLakers (Nov 11, 2013)

I took the EMT-B test for the first time in 2010 and passed with 70 questions.  Just took the test in order to re-certify last week, reached 120 question and was 100% sure I failed.  Was depressed all weekend looking up questions I wasn't sure about and confirmed I had answered them wrong.  Well I checked my results today and I passed!  I guess don't stress too hard and don't let it get to you, just review your book/workbook and you should be fine.  Also I had been out of the field for nearly 3 years and hadn't reviewed any EMT material since then and studied as hard as I could for 5 days before my test and it paid off.  Good luck to all


----------



## toxik153 (Nov 12, 2013)

74, passed


----------



## hopefulnremtp (Nov 12, 2013)

*Tested Today*

I tested my NREMT-P today and felt that is was a lil too easy.  I know I got my last question correct, but cut off at 82 questions.  Now I am sitting here in panic thinking:

1- seemed easy = bad sign
2- cut off at 82 = good sign
3- last question right = good sign

Now to sit and wait = nervous wreck


----------



## Whatawaste9218 (Nov 13, 2013)

5th attempt and stopped at 118 felt pretty solid after using every online practice exam study tool and reading the book front to back over and over
Cant take much more failed attempts

Anxious


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 13, 2013)

hopefulnremtp said:


> I tested my NREMT-P today and felt that is was a lil too easy.  I know I got my last question correct, but cut off at 82 questions.  Now I am sitting here in panic thinking:
> 
> 1- seemed easy = bad sign
> 2- cut off at 82 = good sign
> ...



Me and my buddy took it at the same time both got cut off at like 45 minutes and 82 questions and we spent 25 minutes in the parking lot planning study sessions and *****ing about our test. Mine was really hard though, it was all about neurogenic shock and the  pathophys behind lung diseases. I had like 5 or 6 questions about cystic fibrosis. 

Best of luck brother, you've got two good signs vs one. Let us know how you do, both of you!


----------



## hopefulnremtp (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yes!!!!*

Hey Everyone, I passed my NREMT-P exam yesterday with 82 questions!!!!!


----------



## Whatawaste9218 (Nov 13, 2013)

Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification!


----------



## Giobobo1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Mine stopped at 100 because i was certain that i failed on some specific pharmacology, found out the next day that i passed


----------



## Giobobo1 (Nov 15, 2013)

hopefulnremtp said:


> Hey Everyone, I passed my NREMT-P exam yesterday with 82 questions!!!!!



Congrats!


----------



## bsholmes1993 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Passed*

I passed with only 70 questions!!! Got results the same day on to paramedic school.


----------



## jnsangel33 (Nov 24, 2013)

70-passed


----------



## Mhowel1025 (Nov 26, 2013)

I've taken it twice now  

First Time; 120 questions, fail....
Second Time; 71 questions, fail... 


taking a refresher course test Wednesday then sitting for the test again. hopefully 3rd times a charm!!!


----------



## joshman19 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi guys I took my NREMT for the 1st time today. It got shut off at 110 questions i felt confident about it at first but the more i think about it im getting worried. I guess i will get my results sometime next week.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 27, 2013)

joshman19 said:


> Hi guys I took my NREMT for the 1st time today. It got shut off at 110 questions i felt confident about it at first but the more i think about it im getting worried. I guess i will get my results sometime next week.



If you took it today you should have your results today or Friday. I think of you take it before 10-11am you get your results the same day.


----------



## joshman19 (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks Anjel.
Yeah i took it at 3pm so probably friday.


----------



## Zule (Nov 30, 2013)

150 Pass Paramedic


----------



## berov39 (Dec 2, 2013)

*over 100 & passed*

Thought I failed BUT I didn't. Passed.


----------



## joshman19 (Dec 2, 2013)

I got this email this morning. 
Congratulations on earning your national EMS certification


----------



## mariehappy (Dec 3, 2013)

*60 questions passed!*

I was in and out of there around 30 minutes, I thought I bombed it, questions were so vauge . I stayed up most of the night in total turmoil positive I failed looking up questions I could remember to find the answers to see if I was right or wrong. I got my results this morning I passed!  I studied my Brady book and quiz book was like a BIBLE to me the past month, I also went on to Fisdap website and spent 21.00 they have a Thanksgiving Special which let me take a sample 200 question test then told me where I was weakest. I did well on that .... I also looked up a few of the answers in my book, still a GREAT study tool. They also have each section podcasts and questions for each section with details explanations to the answers, very helpful. My advice is study the Brady book till you know it by heart. I hope that helps. Don't give up, if this is your dream keep at it until you get it. I know a few paramedics that had to take the course twice just to pass the NREMT test before they went on to become a medic.


----------



## mariehappy (Dec 3, 2013)

*passed NREMT test 60 questions*

about 30 min


----------



## DCA714 (Dec 5, 2013)

70 on the dot and passed.  Another one of my classmates that I went through the EMT-B program with passed with 70 as well.  It was pretty disconcerting just moving along in the test, expecting 100 or so questions and without warning it just ends after 70. :unsure:


----------



## Suzu (Dec 11, 2013)

wooo passed nremt test first try 20 min 50ish questions. [emt-b]

i thought i had failed completely....

the format they ask the questions is BS!

find the most CORRECT answer aww come on nothing like the tests in the month long course >< threw me for a major loop

also they didnt ask me burns questions! 

took it on last sat so i had to wait till monday for the results !!!! was depressed all weekend.

but it was for naught i passed yay! my course instructors should of gave me a heads up though, i didnt prepare for the test AT ALL.


----------



## AEMTstudent (Dec 11, 2013)

ITLS seems to trip a lot of people up…..


----------



## nhpcguy (Dec 12, 2013)

67 questions... passed


----------



## Drax (Dec 16, 2013)

Last question I remember seeing was 63. :wacko:

Took it on Friday afternoon had to sweat it all the way until this morning (the following Monday). To elaborate, I was actually quite confident I failed. :deadhorse:

I discovered I passed! :blink:

My advice to those taking the test, retaking, or recerting, take it early in the day and mid week. You might get lucky enough to get your results in the same day.


----------



## luizalvs18 (Dec 18, 2013)

*i think i beat u all*

NREMT first attempt, i thought the number was 170 on the screen when it kicked me out. But u guys say there are only 150? Interesting. I will find out later and let u no. But im pretty sure i had 170. It took me 1 hr nd 35 m to finish it. I was positive that i failed! Even though i know my subject, so much qs made me think im failing. But, today i checked and i PASSED!!!!!! thank God! Studying + praying


----------



## Drax (Dec 18, 2013)

luizalvs18 said:


> NREMT first attempt, i thought the number was 170 on the screen when it kicked me out. But u guys say there are only 150? Interesting. I will find out later and let u no. But im pretty sure i had 170. It took me 1 hr nd 35 m to finish it. I was positive that i failed! Even though i know my subject, so much qs made me think im failing. But, today i checked and i PASSED!!!!!! thank God! Studying + praying



Congratulations! Yeah 170 does seem high but the time you spent on the test reflects that.


----------



## luizalvs18 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you! I think so too I arrived on the testing location at 1630, my app wasn't until 1715 though. But i started my test at 1635 - 1640, I finished my test at 1815. I had about 10-15 qs to which i had no idea what the answer was. But over all it wasn't TOO complicated.


----------



## Liberator (Dec 18, 2013)

*Nremt*

In california the NREMT exam isnt based on pass or fail. Each category is rated as above average
below average 
or near passing

Clearly above average scores will get you a congrats you are now certified


----------



## takl23 (Dec 18, 2013)

Stopped at #125 and passed. My weak spot is ob/gyn so I know I didn't do well there.


----------



## luizalvs18 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ugh i go on my nremt website and look at it every time, can not believe i passed it! Im a student at Institute of technology, and we study criminology and emergency response management, but the school has whole bunch of different programs. So one of our mods was emt obviously.  And this mod is the hardest class out of all the programs that school has. Because our emt course was only 40 days long. And we had to get an 80 or above on our mod final in order to be able go get tested for certification. So the class of 7 ppl before us, all failed the final for school. Then our class, a class of 20, only 2 ppl got an 80 or above on the final, and one of em is me  and im the other person doesnt seem to want to go certified. Bz u cant cheat on the exam and thats wat he has been doing in school so im excited! Praise God for giving me the ability to learn and do good!


----------



## luizalvs18 (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh im ok at that. Passed my skills test for delivery at the first shot, was the first one to get tested. Others retook it 3 times lol. My weak spot was the questions that they asked here and there ( on nremt) that ive never even heard of!!


----------



## kelmor84 (Dec 19, 2013)

Took the registry exam on 12/17/2013 @ 1400 and my exam ended after question #70. I found about 24 hours later that I passed!!


----------



## Drax (Dec 19, 2013)

kelmor84 said:


> Took the registry exam on 12/17/2013 @ 1400 and my exam ended after question #70. I found about 24 hours later that I passed!!



Good work!


----------



## luizalvs18 (Dec 19, 2013)

Good job


----------



## DudeManKurt (Dec 20, 2013)

Question 73, passed.  Got last question correct.


----------



## luizalvs18 (Dec 20, 2013)

How do u no which ones u got correct?


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 20, 2013)

luizalvs18 said:


> How do u no which ones u got correct?



You don't. If you fail, it will tell you which sections you passed or failed, but you will not get a question-by-question breakdown.

Edit: The previous poster either was confident he/she knew the last answer, or remembered the last question and answer to look up and verify afterwards.


----------



## luizalvs18 (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh thanks. I thought so to. Because some ppl write " oh i got 90% right. So i wasnt sure how they knew that. Was it hard to become a paramedic?


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 20, 2013)

luizalvs18 said:


> Oh thanks. I thought so to. Because some ppl write " oh i got 90% right. So i wasnt sure how they knew that. Was it hard to become a paramedic?



It's entirely dependent on the individual. People have different strengths. I thought the paramedic curriculum was laughable, but I saw others visibly struggling despite studying.


----------



## luizalvs18 (Dec 20, 2013)

Right. True. Ok


----------



## DudeManKurt (Dec 20, 2013)

luizalvs18 said:


> How do u no which ones u got correct?



You don't know for sure if you got it correct but I remember being confident in that particular answer. I was referring to the thought that if you got your last question correct, you probably passed. There is no direct evidence it is true but it makes sense.


----------



## luizalvs18 (Dec 20, 2013)

Right, okay. I see what ur saying. How long was ur course?


----------



## Medic14 (Dec 22, 2013)

72ish....and I passed! I honestly didn't think I passed but just remember, its the best answer not the right answer.

Basic

Jblearning helped a bunch.


----------



## Obstructions (Dec 22, 2013)

74ish... Paramedic. First time.


Wasn't easy per se...but all the questions they asked where stupid. My program's final was much harder than NREMT.


----------



## Altitudes (Dec 23, 2013)

I think I got high 70s or low 80s...I want to say 82, but it was almost a year ago now, so I can't quite remember.

Passed that first time.  Although I remember walking out of the bank having no idea how I did lol.


----------



## anichka (Dec 24, 2013)

70 exactly, passed, EMT-B. 

Took the test yesterday afternoon (2 p.m. west coast) and got the results at 4:23 this morning. 

I was 100% certain I failed. I only got done with class ten days ago, and I used a study book or two, but the test had maybe a handful of cake questions at most (versus my practice tests, which had many). 

I won't say I was blindly guessing most of the time, but I definitely relied heavily on the process of elimination method rather than just knowing the right answer.


----------



## EMS4ME (Dec 27, 2013)

120 exactly passed (EMTB exam)


----------



## DerekC (Dec 28, 2013)

Took mine today. It stopped at 72.... Do you think I passed or failed?


----------



## Serberrus (Dec 28, 2013)

Paramedic registry, stopped at #79 PASS!!!


----------



## Wheel (Dec 29, 2013)

Serberrus said:


> Paramedic registry, stopped at #79 PASS!!!



Congrats. Have a job lined up?


----------



## DerekC (Dec 29, 2013)

The anticipation of waiting till Monday is killing me!!!


----------



## DerekC (Dec 30, 2013)

Apparently there is an issue with my test. I was initially supposed to take it on dec 21, but it was cancelled due to bad weather. Pearson did not cancel my appointment before it switched over to "no show" status, and that what what was reported to NREMT. I took my test this Saturday, the 28th, and apparently I'm stuck in no show status with NREMT. I called them today and they said they would call me back, but I never heard anything. SOOOO AGGRAVATING!!!! I might need to go get a script for some Valium before this is all over!!!


----------



## MrsMedic (Jan 1, 2014)

*Passed*

I took my NREMT paramedic written December 10th after having been out of school for 1 year and 11 months, Just pushing the 2 year rule. 

Test ended at 82 questions and I passed! Whoop Whoop.

I took mine in the late morning and it took 4 hours for my results to be posted to the NREMT site


----------



## RIPlittleones (Jan 1, 2014)

*...*

70 and just passed!


----------



## NJEMT95 (Jan 2, 2014)

Somewhere between 70 and 80 questions...

Passed


----------



## DerekC (Jan 3, 2014)

DerekC said:


> Took mine today. It stopped at 72.... Do you think I passed or failed?



*UPDATE*:
I finally found out today that I passed! Thank you Baby Jesus!!!!! 

Now to go do new hire paperwork and physical tomorrow!!


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Jan 5, 2014)

*NREMT test questions.*

Hey, EMS world

Last week I took the NREMT exam and I thought it was going to be the worst exam to take. I was so nervous that I had to take some zofran. But in reality it was actually easier than the state final exam. I am from MN and our test is the  Pearson VUE CBT exam. The computer will throw out questions based on how well you answer the first question and so forth. If the computer thinks you did not get the correct answer it will give you a mush easier question, and etc. It took me 45 minutes to complete the exam. And when it shut me down at 70, I thought for sure that I bombed it. But from what I have heard that the less questions you take and if the computer thinks you meet the requirements to become a competent EMT-B. then you pass. If you know the material, and my advice to you is to read the questions twice and slowly read the answers because they can be tricky at sometimes. Good Luck to those who are going to take this exam in the future. Try not to worry or be nervous get plenty of sleep a eat a healthy diet and as always don't consume any alcoholic beverages the night before. 

Jeffrey M. EMT-B. Minnesota


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Jan 5, 2014)

*NREMT Test*

Mine stopped at 70, and next day I am a NREMT. 

Jeffrey EMT-B. Minnesota


----------



## RHEMT406 (Jan 5, 2014)

90...results pending...


----------



## JDub (Jan 5, 2014)

RHEMT406 said:


> 90...results pending...



Mine cut off at 82 on my Paramedic exam. Still waiting on my results. Hopefully they will be in tomorrow morning...


----------



## RHEMT406 (Jan 5, 2014)

I am rather nervous about my results. Don't think I did too hot...if not, then study harder next time!


----------



## DerekC (Jan 5, 2014)

RHEMT406 said:


> I am rather nervous about my results. Don't think I did too hot...if not, then study harder next time!



Do you feel like you were getting easy, super basic questions, or do you feel like you were getting questions that were at the very top limit of what a basic should know/maybe even exceeding (I felt that I had a couple exceeding)? If the latter, you most likely passed!


----------



## RHEMT406 (Jan 6, 2014)

You know, it was kind of funny. I have a terrible habit of tallying things, and that is what I used the whiteboard they gave me for. 

I have 90 questions. I had four questions relating to airway/breathing, 7 questions relating to trauma, and 12 questions relating to cardiology. I had *67!* OBGYN questions. Half of those were about pregnancy disturbances, and the a good portion of APGAR questions, and a good portion of infant assessment. 

They were difficult though....tomorrow will tell.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 6, 2014)

RHEMT406 said:


> You know, it was kind of funny. I have a terrible habit of tallying things, and that is what I used the whiteboard they gave me for.
> 
> I have 90 questions. I had four questions relating to airway/breathing, 7 questions relating to trauma, and 12 questions relating to cardiology. I had *67!* OBGYN questions. Half of those were about pregnancy disturbances, and the a good portion of APGAR questions, and a good portion of infant assessment.
> 
> They were difficult though....tomorrow will tell.



Thank GOD I didn't get your test. OB/GYN stuff is the hardest to me, and I always fail that section on practice tests. I only had 3-4.


----------



## RHEMT406 (Jan 6, 2014)

Well I did it. I was almost positive I failed it, but I didn't.


----------



## Golden Eye (Jan 8, 2014)

Stopped at 67 and PASSED !!!

I seriously thought I failed !! Took my test Tuesday and got it at 5:30 AM next day.


----------



## Lakenrockstar (Jan 9, 2014)

I passed mine on my first try with 150 questions and it's been 4 months since I finished medic school. I just found out 30 minutes ago too! I used the Fisdap.net study tools and took their practice test through my instructor 3 separate times to prepare for it. Their tests give you a score and then tell you specific areas to study based on the questions you missed. The instructor tests were free but the other practice study tools was $30 and allowed for multiple reattempts of the same practice tests. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## anthonyccamargo (Jan 9, 2014)

i stoped at 58 and passed. it was weird cuz the first time i took it i hit the same number and failed so it was a little nerve wracking


----------



## RookieRescue (Jan 10, 2014)

stopped at 70, passed first try


----------



## tvazquez92 (Jan 13, 2014)

i jus took it this morning and stopped in the 60s i have no idea if i passed but im fairly certain i failed, i was caught off guard and wasnt expecting half the questions on the exam, i will repost to let yu guys know though


----------



## whatwedie4 (Jan 14, 2014)

*NREMT exam*

I took the exam yesterday and it ended at question #70.  I have a registry number today. First time.


----------



## CadillacTramp (Jan 15, 2014)

Stopped at 72, walked out thinking "Wtf was that? What just happened?" and with a stomach ache. I passed.


----------



## sutclifj908 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Nremt*

124 fail
94 pass


----------



## Scmedic08 (Jan 27, 2014)

I took the NREMT exam saturday, and i think i got to question 66 or 67 before it cut me off. Long weekend but found out this morning i passed


----------



## Jester316 (Jan 28, 2014)

I took the NREMT-P back in mid-December, and it stopped me at 82 questions. I passed.


----------



## cmyk (Jan 28, 2014)

70 questions and passed.


----------



## diverdude29 (Jan 28, 2014)

*where i stopped.*

I stopped at test question 73 and passed


----------



## RescueRider724 (Jan 28, 2014)

Tested on 1/25/14, test stopped at 85 questions, took me about 40 mins., I  found out Monday 1/27/14 I passed and creds are in the mail.


----------



## Chelsea1lauryn (Jan 28, 2014)

I took it last week! I got to question #70 when it cut me off. It was my second time taking it, so I was really nervous. 

I passed. Just got my cert/patch/card in the mail yesterday. 

For anyone who doesn't pass the first time, don't give up, and keep trying. I studied with EMTprep.com for the second go-around and found it extremely helpful. (and a lot of advice from reading through the forums on this site)


----------



## Fbarba123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Took the NREMT- Paramedic exam on 1/28/14, found out the next AM i had passed.

Ended at 79 questions.... gah I hate adaptive tests! Glad thats over! Now onto more state paperwork and $$ lol:blink:


----------



## ccoop (Jan 30, 2014)

70 questions, 25 mins.  Thought I failed walking out.  Found out three days later that I passed.... Never take the test on a Friday evening, you wont sleep till Monday!


----------



## Drax (Jan 31, 2014)

ccoop said:


> 70 questions, 25 mins.  Thought I failed walking out.  Found out three days later that I passed.... Never take the test on a Friday evening, you wont sleep till Monday!



I think I made a similar post.


----------



## NPSEMT (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

You guys were a great resource while I was studying for the NREMT. I figure I'd give back and keep building this post.

*I took the NREMT yesterday at 5:30 in Miami, Florida. The test shut down at 66 questions. I received my results today at about 8:30amish. PASSED!*

I took a semester EMT course at Miami-Dade college. They utilized the AAOS Orange book, 10th edition along with JBLearning. Our instructors MANDATED that everyone take the Final Examination TestPREP portion of JBLearn 5 times and score over 95%. I personally did the Testprep a total of 11 times scoring 95% or higher. In total, I probably did that testprep atleast 30 times trying to achieve 95% or higher. Again, this wasn't by choice.. the instructors mandated it in order to be approved to sit for the NREMT.

At the end, what really helped us the actual book. The testprep is good for overall understanding, but I didn't get any truly similar questions on the NREMT, just the concept.. (types of seizures, Pneumothorax, diabetes types, cardiac tampenade, burn types and percentages, trauma involving bleeding, OB/GYN, Drownings and airways) 

Hope this helps and thank you all before me for giving an insight into this exam. It truly helped!


----------



## 661 EMT (Jan 31, 2014)

Took the NREMT Basic at 1130 today.....bad choice taking it on a friday.  Stopped at 70 sudden onset of stomach discomfort and walked out like "who the?, what the?, huh?   I'll be honest, I'm pretty sure I failed it first time out. It's been two years since the class, and I only studied a week. Had been an EMT prior to letting it lapse, and left the test feeling beat down..... It's gonna be a long weekend, but I guess I'll just start studying for my second at bat...


----------



## 661 EMT (Feb 3, 2014)

Woke up and checked this morning... I passed   thought for sure I had failed....


----------



## mrbishop (Feb 4, 2014)

67 questions, completed in 45 minutes,passed.


----------



## Emt1882 (Feb 6, 2014)

I answered all 120 ?'s and passed as well another class mate answered 120 and passed and another class mate answered 90 and passed


----------



## bill williams (Feb 7, 2014)

Medic registry stopped me around 102-105, passed.


----------



## Kevinf (Feb 7, 2014)

Just took my recert exam and it ended at 70 questions. I passed the first exam, so I don't see why I wouldn't pass the second... but I'll know on Monday or Tuesday 

Just a tip for anyone waiting and wondering... Put a mark down for every question that you aren't 100% sure you answered correctly (hopefully you were able to narrow most of them down to TWO good choices). Keep track of your total number of questions. Take your final number of uncertains and divide it by two and assume you got that many wrong. If you didn't get enough wrong to fail outright, you almost certainly passed.

Example: 70 questions total, 35 marked as uncertain. That's a 50% score, but cut that in half (statistics say that just guessing between two choices you'll trend towards half right) so you are at a 75% score and you need 70% to pass NREMT. You probably passed.


----------



## chriscemt (Feb 9, 2014)

I was somewhere in the 60s for questions and about 30 minutes of time.  I :censored::censored::censored::censored: my pants when it cut me off.  Passed.


----------



## Kevinf (Feb 10, 2014)

Kevinf said:


> Just took my recert exam and it ended at 70 questions. I passed the first exam, so I don't see why I wouldn't pass the second... but I'll know on Monday or Tuesday
> 
> Just a tip for anyone waiting and wondering... Put a mark down for every question that you aren't 100% sure you answered correctly (hopefully you were able to narrow most of them down to TWO good choices). Keep track of your total number of questions. Take your final number of uncertains and divide it by two and assume you got that many wrong. If you didn't get enough wrong to fail outright, you almost certainly passed.
> 
> Example: 70 questions total, 35 marked as uncertain. That's a 50% score, but cut that in half (statistics say that just guessing between two choices you'll trend towards half right) so you are at a 75% score and you need 70% to pass NREMT. You probably passed.



Results are in, passed the recert at 70 questions


----------



## Marine (Feb 12, 2014)

71 questions and had a pass on the NREMT website the next day! Way easier than the EMT class that I took. I had great instructors that definitely set us up for success with the registry.


----------



## planetsteveo (Feb 13, 2014)

70 on the nose and passed.


----------



## Outdooremt (Feb 14, 2014)

78 and passed the first try.


----------



## dcemr7 (Feb 14, 2014)

My test cut off at 68 or 69, not sure exactly and I passed.


----------



## drjekyl75 (Feb 19, 2014)

NREMT-P exam passed, shut off at 91 questions


----------



## Fireman101 (Feb 24, 2014)

I passed NREMT-P with 91 questions. It took me 4 times but now I am paramedic!!!!!!


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 24, 2014)

Retaking NREMT-P my 2nd time on Thursday. I've been watching Jon Puryear's NREMT 16 hr prep review. Hope it helps.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 24, 2014)

Hopefully Puryear is giving you a kickback for the number of plugs you've given him.


----------



## LovelyAngel339 (Feb 25, 2014)

70 1st time: FAIL
120 today: Well see tomorrow :unsure:


----------



## Ripleydiva (Feb 27, 2014)

*Passed!!!*

I took the NRAEMT on Jan 16th. I went all the way through the 130 something questions, it didn't cut me off. I was worried that I may have failed. But when I got home and check on the NREMT web site, I found out I passed!!!!


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 27, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Hopefully Puryear is giving you a kickback for the number of plugs you've given him.



You should be saying that to everyone that mentions JB Learning as well. It's mentioned way more. And I'm not asking for any money from anyone. I'm just saying he's a good instructor.


----------



## nelz19456 (Feb 28, 2014)

*120 questions*

EMT-B failed first time 120 questions. Passed second time with yet again 120 questions^_^


----------



## Fron12AZ (Feb 28, 2014)

Shut off at 70 and found out within an hour I passed


----------



## xrsm002 (Feb 28, 2014)

93 failed 2nd time. Oh well just keep swimming.


----------



## newEMTgirl (Mar 3, 2014)

70- totally thought i failed but i passed!!!


----------



## Kevinf (Mar 4, 2014)

xrsm002 said:


> You should be saying that to everyone that mentions JB Learning as well. It's mentioned way more. And I'm not asking for any money from anyone. I'm just saying he's a good instructor.





xrsm002 said:


> 93 failed 2nd time. Oh well just keep swimming.



:unsure:


----------



## Otacon14 (Mar 4, 2014)

112 and passed!


----------



## uglyjon (Mar 5, 2014)

passed at 70


----------



## tripod (Mar 8, 2014)

Stopped at 72... waiting for results.  Today is Saturday, is it safe to expect results today.. or more likely Monday?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 8, 2014)

Monday.


----------



## Drax (Mar 9, 2014)

I can't imagine grinding that test out for over 120 questions with prior knowledge that the test shuts off for some at 70 questions. I'd be losing my mind. On top of that, over the weekend. Good grief.


----------



## 661 EMT (Mar 9, 2014)

I took mine on a Friday......talk about a miserable weekend.... my wife almost killed me for talking about it all weekend..lol


----------



## Equafi (Mar 9, 2014)

661 EMT said:


> I took mine on a Friday......talk about a miserable weekend.... my wife almost killed me for talking about it all weekend..lol



I took mine yesterday on saturday (stopped at 71) and I'm waiting for monday. I feel your pain haha


----------



## tripod (Mar 10, 2014)

Checked NREMT website at 8am this morning to find out that I passed!  w00t!


----------



## Equafi (Mar 10, 2014)

tripod said:


> Checked NREMT website at 8am this morning to find out that I passed!  w00t!



Good job :beerchug:! we both passed!


----------



## tripod (Mar 10, 2014)

Equafi said:


> Good job :beerchug:! we both passed!



Congrats!  And good luck to ya!  :beerchug:


----------



## emt2014 (Mar 11, 2014)

*passed my test*

Tested yesterday 115 questions got results 4 hours later. Pass...


----------



## davebcarr (Mar 12, 2014)

Took mine on monday. It stopped at 69 questions and i passed


----------



## Grizzlyclimber (Mar 13, 2014)

Took mine in January. Stopped at 68. Thought I bombed it because of some of the questions but passed.


----------



## steveplunkett (Mar 18, 2014)

I passed at 70. I had no idea you could go below 70 and still pass. I was told 70 was the lowest amount of questions before it determened you passed or not


----------



## mpc83 (Mar 21, 2014)

80 questions in 45 min and passed !! I did the same post 3 years ago for my emt b and now I'm a medic!!


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Mar 21, 2014)

Congratulations and good luck. Stay safe and always remember BSI and Scene Size up!


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Passed*

Passed NREMT today with 68 or 69 questions in about 60 minutes on my first try. I was completely convinced I had failed.  Results were in about 5 hours after I finished the exam.


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Mar 21, 2014)

Congrats Man. Mine stopped at 72, I thought I needed 4mg. of Zofran I thought I was going to have an emesis attack. I was nervous. But I passed too. But on the contrary, I passed mine a few months ago. No luck finding a job. lots of agencies in MN, especially the large ambulance companies. Are strictly paramedic based. I am only an EMT-B and ERs are hiring ER techs. But I want to work on an ambulance. But most small towns will take EMT-B's but they are volunteer and you get paid per page or transfer. Best of luck to you. I plan on continuing my education to become a surgical technologist, but I want to work in some type of patient care. Not Nursing assistant, I was tired of wiping butts and amongst other things.


----------



## carmenita (Apr 4, 2014)

Took the test yesterday. I was positive I failed. BUT I passed! I was somewhere in the 70's. Awww yesss


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Apr 4, 2014)

Congrats! Welcome to the EMS family! Why I wanted to become an EMT-B is ever since 9/11. I have a love to help people. But I am not going to paramedic school. I have decided to go to surgical technologist training. They make much more money. But I do want to work in EMS on the side.^_^


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 4, 2014)

96 questions. First time testing paramedic. Passed!


----------



## Jconway (Apr 6, 2014)

*Nervous*

So I took the NREMT BASIC Yesterday Saturday 4/5 and haven't got my results yet and I'm about to lose my mind has any one taken the test on a sat? Also the test turned me off at 75


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 6, 2014)

You won't find out until Monday morning. Good luck.


----------



## Jconway (Apr 6, 2014)

I figured that thanks!!! I'll stop refreshing my page then lol


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Apr 6, 2014)

It could take till Monday, Since it is on a Weekend, I took my on a Thursday, It shut me off at 72, I passed. Don't feel bad I was nervous too. Thats normal. Good luck and relax.


----------



## Jconway (Apr 6, 2014)

My fiancée is prob going to take my computer from me cause I kept refreshing the page. It seems like most people who had it cut off at 70 passed so that eases my mind


----------



## slholli (Apr 7, 2014)

NREMT emt b 120 questions FAILED


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 7, 2014)

123 and passed today


----------



## Fireman2723 (Apr 13, 2014)

*#70 and results pending.*

argh! im so nervous about my results. my friend whom took my class with me got shut off at 70 and failed it and it just has me on edge!!:wacko:


----------



## Mainspring (Apr 13, 2014)

Fireman2723 said:


> argh! im so nervous about my results. my friend whom took my class with me got shut off at 70 and failed it and it just has me on edge!!:wacko:



number it stops at don't mean a thing.

relax, enjoy your weekend, and see where you are at when you get your results.


----------



## Fireman2723 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Thanks*

Yeah I've seen a lot of 70s and passed so it really eased my mind.


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 13, 2014)

To unease your mind I have seen a lot of 70's fail :rofl:


----------



## Fireman2723 (Apr 13, 2014)

Gee, that makes me feel loads better.


----------



## Fireman2723 (Apr 13, 2014)

Gee. thanks.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh yeah?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 14, 2014)

Fireman2723 said:


> argh! im so nervous about my results. my friend whom took my class with me got shut off at 70 and failed it and it just has me on edge!!:wacko:




First mistake? Taking it on a Friday.

I took mine on a Wednesday and they took two days to post it. My instructor told myself and my other classmate that night at graduation that we'd both passed though. Not sure how she knew.


----------



## Fireman2723 (Apr 14, 2014)

Well I got my results and I passed!!


----------



## rsqman (Apr 14, 2014)

73 passed


----------



## Fireman2723 (Apr 14, 2014)

70 pass!


----------



## Mainspring (Apr 14, 2014)

Fireman2723 said:


> Well I got my results and I passed!!





rsqman said:


> 73 passed



congrats! :beerchug:


----------



## risin1 (Apr 16, 2014)

73, and passed. It was about 30 minuutes. I took the test on a thursday and found out I passes friday morning.


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Apr 16, 2014)

45 minutes for me. It shut me off at 72, I found out the next day I passed.:rofl:


----------



## FFJO (Apr 18, 2014)

Mine cut off at 83 and passed first try:lol:


----------



## Hawkseye (Apr 23, 2014)

78 and passed, first attempt.
-EMT-B


----------



## tylerp1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Re certified by NREMT exam this year..77 questions. Passed


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Apr 23, 2014)

84 I believe for NREMT-B. Passed. 

Was a tricky question, and a Friday. Talk about scary.


----------



## kjacksonemti (Apr 23, 2014)

NREMT-P, 80 questions on the nose. Passed.

At 65 questions it went screwy, though. The test started churning out a bunch of questions that were pretty far out there. I remember one about exopthalmia. I got it just fine, though.

Sorry, Pearson Vue. Looks like you'll all have to make your condo payments off somebody else.


----------



## rockyfortune (Apr 24, 2014)

Walked out of the testing center yesterday feeling  very dejected..i was absolutely sure I failed...

I got this today...

Exam Date:
4/23/2014 (CST)
Results Date:
4/24/2014 (CST)

Examination Scored

Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification.

Certification documents will be mailed to the address provided in your account profile by first class US Postal service within three business days.


National certification is not a license to practice. You should contact your state EMS office for information on licensing requirements.



Actually..I'm waiting for someone to tell me they are just pulling my leg and I actually flunked the test...


Oh yeah...test cut off at #71.


----------



## Zack610 (Apr 25, 2014)

I just took mine, got cut at 72.  I'm pretty sure I failed it because I didn't study operations and I didn't feel very confident in a lot of the answers.


----------



## Zack610 (Apr 25, 2014)

Passed, somehow.  I could swear I bombed operations but not going to question computer logic.


----------



## xrsm002 (Apr 25, 2014)

Took NR medic yesterday for my third time and it stopped at 146 questions with 30 minutes remaining. PASSED!!!!


----------



## mg1826 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Nremt*

1st attempt - failed at 120

2nd attempt - passed at 96. Got the last question wrong, but I'll take it!


----------



## September (Apr 29, 2014)

Just came back from my Basic testing. Cut off around 70-75, a lot of the questions got weird on me and now I'm nervously awaiting the results...


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Apr 29, 2014)

September said:


> Just came back from my Basic testing. Cut off around 70-75, a lot of the questions got weird on me and now I'm nervously awaiting the results...



I was told during school that if you are getting EMT-B level questions correct in the category, it'll start pumping out higher acuity questions (AEMT and Paramedic level) to help your grade. However, I've never had this confirmed to me specifically.


----------



## September (Apr 29, 2014)

PASSED!!! :censored::censored::censored::censored: yea! 



Wow, results in 4 hours. Talk about quick. 



And wait a sec, do I have to purchase the patch for $4.50 or am I getting a freebie?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 29, 2014)

Grimes said:


> I was told during school that if you are getting EMT-B level questions correct in the category, it'll start pumping out higher acuity questions (AEMT and Paramedic level) to help your grade. However, I've never had this confirmed to me specifically.




Incorrect.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Apr 29, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Incorrect.



 Figured as much. Like I said, I never did hear a 2nd confirmation.

Edit: A NREMT patch comes in the same package as your certification, so no, you don't need to purchase one. That said, does anyone actually wear their NREMT patch? I can only remember ever seeing EMTs/Medics with state patches on. But I've only been in this area.


----------



## September (Apr 29, 2014)

A couple of EMTs at my preceptor's station wore their NREMT patches but that's all I've seen. It threw me off because I thought "Damn, after all that they're gonna make me BUY a patch?" Haha


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 29, 2014)

Grimes said:


> A NREMT patch comes in the same package as your certification ... That said, does anyone actually wear their NREMT patch? I can only remember ever seeing EMTs/Medics with state patches on. But I've only been in this area.



My whole department has NREMT-P patches on everything. The old rocker patches (and older heavyweight flightsuits) are highly coveted.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Apr 29, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> My whole department has NREMT-P patches on everything. The old rocker patches (and older heavyweight flightsuits) are highly coveted.



Not to derail the topic further, but where are you from? Does your state require National Registry to maintain your state licensure?

In Texas, National Registry is required to obtain state licensure, but you can maintain your state via CEUs if you choose to allow your NREMT to expire. That's my guess as to why I don't see many NREMT patches. It's simply not needed.


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 29, 2014)

Im NR and no service around here uses the NR patch. Some dont use any patches, the rest wear the indiana patch. Only NR patch ive seen was for an intermediate since indiana doesnt have an intermediate patch.


----------



## ricky11 (Apr 29, 2014)

Passed at 70, first attempt. 

It took all weekend to get my test results back and I'd pretty much resigned myself to failure by the end of the second day. People weren't kidding when they told me I'd walk out of there feeling like I'd bombed it.

Sorry, forgot to say: This was for Basic.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Apr 29, 2014)

ricky11 said:


> Passed at 70, first attempt.
> 
> It took all weekend to get my test results back and I'd pretty much resigned myself to failure by the end of the second day. People weren't kidding when they told me I'd walk out of there feeling like I'd bombed it.
> 
> Sorry, forgot to say: This was for Basic.



Welcome to the forums, and congratulations! Yeah, Friday is generally a no-no for NREMT. Personally I took it early a Friday morning and just got lucky I suppose. Saw that I passed when I got home 2 hours later.


----------



## rails (Apr 29, 2014)

70 questions. Passed.


----------



## medic2100 (May 1, 2014)

81 and passed NRP exam


----------



## Mikeyk1985 (May 4, 2014)

*Took me to 150*

Took the test on Saturday, still waiting on results


----------



## Mikeyk1985 (May 5, 2014)

*Passed*

I got my results this morning and passed my Paramedic written with 150 questions. Good luck everyone!


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (May 5, 2014)

Awesome dude, Now finding a job thats a hard part, In Minnesota, It took me 5 months to get an EMT-B job. But I am not working on an Ambulance yet. however, I am a EMT that goes to competitions and summer camps. But it is a start. I know we can get hired overnight. :rofl: Good Luck with your new career and stay safe out there.


----------



## Jconway (May 5, 2014)

Finished my test this morning took a little over an hour and turned off at 102 this was my 2nd attempt I really hope I passed this time


----------



## BigNasty (May 5, 2014)

Taking my second attempt in about an hour. First two 3 weeks ago shut off at 120, & failed with near passing on every category. Got help from tutors, new test prep and studies areas I felt got a lot of questions in. Feel good. I'll post the difference this time.


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (May 5, 2014)

Was this paramedic or EMT-B?:unsure:


----------



## BigNasty (May 5, 2014)

GoldcrossEMTbasic said:


> Was this paramedic or EMT-B?:unsure:



Mine was EMT-B


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (May 5, 2014)

It took me 45 minutes and it cut me off at 72, I was nervous, then I found out the next day I passed. In Minnesota, we have to take the state part, in which we use Fisdap, I don't know if you use that in your state. But I thought that was harder than the NREMT exam. Before taking the NREMT exam that test is required and we have to pass with a 70 or higher, I got a 72 percent, I barely made it to the NREMT level. Do feel bad, sometimes 2 times is a charm. However, There were a few questions in the NREMT that were confusing, the question about HAZ MAT, the NFPA 701 placard the one with blue yellow red and white. It was telling me what color is it and the answer that I was looking for was all four colors and the multiple choice question answers were blue, red yellow or none of the above. I think it was none of the above, because the answer should be all four colors. :unsure: Otherwise good luck in becoming an EMT-B, it took me awhile to find a job, I am not with an agency, but with a medical staffing agency that will need me on a PRN basis. For example like a culinary arts competition or a concert. that requires an EMT on site versus calling 911 for a minor cut and all the other basic first aid. I hope you will find a job soon and hope you enjoy life in the world of EMS.


----------



## Jconway (May 5, 2014)

Mine was  EMT-B as well I just found out I didn't pass so now I go for attempt number 3


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (May 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, man, You know there are websites out there that have practice exams. And they have trauma, cardiac, CPR, medical and operations. But I do wish you luck. Just read the questions very carefully and slowly and nextime when you go. ask for a private area where it is quiet, because it cannot read with lots of background noise. They may be able to accommodate that for you, if you call ahead. :mellow:


----------



## BigNasty (May 5, 2014)

Well just got out. Mine shut off right at 70 & I felt really good about a lot of the questions. I guess I'll find out tomorrow tho


----------



## BigNasty (May 7, 2014)

Update: shut off right at 70, passed.


----------



## Shotgun (May 9, 2014)

*My NREMT Stopped at 71 Questions*

I took the NREMT exam on April 29, 2014 for EMT.  The exam and the course I took that ended April 11, 2014 qualifies for the newest EMT type and I don't need to complete the transition requirement from EMT-B to EMT.  The exam lasted 38 minutes and ceased after question 71.  This was my first and only attempt and I Passed.

Shotgun


----------



## floridamed224 (May 15, 2014)

I took the exam yesterday at 2:00 pm.  The exam started off easy and got harder...and harder...and harder.  The last time I checked I was at 120 but I remember that I had a couple more after the 120 mark.  It took a little under one hour.  I passed (the results were posted between 7:00 and 8:30 am this morning)!  
I was definitely worried.  There was one question type that I kept getting over and over again.  Hopefully I am not breaking any forum rules mentioning it but the question had to do with CPR and they kept changing the pts information but with the same question...and the same answer.  I kept thinking that I must be answering it wrong because it keeps coming up but then I was certain that I was picking the right answer.  Anyways I stuck to my gut and kept selecting the same answer.  I know that question came up at least 4 times.
In case anyone is wondering I used two online programs to help me study.  One was Prentice Hall's EMT Achieve and the other was EMTPrep.  Maybe having and paying for two was overkill, but I passed.  I will say that EMTPrep helped the most.  EMT Achieve was good because it had movies, illustrations, charts, etc. to explain the material but the tests were very weird and the answers they came up with sometimes didn't make sense.  However I did like the resources they provided.  Also some of the tests were disorganized.  For example I took one of the "Medical Module" tests and 80% of the questions were about operations.


----------



## lynnethesunny (May 15, 2014)

*Phew!*

Took my paramedic test today and I passed! Mine shut off right at 80 questions, and I found out my results around five hours after I completed the test. 

Now I can breathe.


----------



## ProjectCamaro (May 17, 2014)

Took my exam in Wednesday, cut off at 63 questions and I passed. 

I had my practicals today and passed them on the first try. I am officially done!


----------



## TBadSeed (May 17, 2014)

*74 and shut off*

Took the test 7 hours ago, Friday 5:15pm, had 90 mins left, gave me 74 questions then off. The questions were ok until I'm almost convinced they started making up words. We didn't study most of what I was tested on. I seriously thought they gave me the wrong test but it said EMT. I walked out of Pearson VUE not knowing what happened. Since I took it on a Friday (evening at that) guess I have a long stressful weekend ahead of me.


----------



## TBadSeed (May 20, 2014)

*74 and Passed*

Long weekend when you take it on a Friday, but outcome of PASSED was great. Now I guess the state gets to shove their hand in my pocket.


----------



## ThereBeforeDeath (May 20, 2014)

*70 and I don't know yet*

I took the NREMT-B test today and was a little shocked when it cut me off at 70.  I did great in my EMT program, but I feel like I didn't do very well on this test.  I will post my results as soon as I get them...


----------



## mttbdtd (May 21, 2014)

EMT-B shut off at 76 I think and I passed.


----------



## brian4571 (May 21, 2014)

Took my AEMT test yesterday for the first time and felt that this test was no different than the basic test.  Maybe I just studied more for this test than the last one.


----------



## ThereBeforeDeath (May 21, 2014)

*Update*

Update: Cut me off at 70.  Found out today that I passed!


----------



## turbodudey (May 21, 2014)

*71 and Passed*

I took the NREMT-B yesterday evening. Results were posted by this morning. After browsing through this thread, in seemed like the average number of questions was usually in the 70s. So, I wasn't surprised at all when it stopped at 71 (I was actually anticipating it a little bit)

It took me about 45 minutes or so to take the test and overall I would say that it was easier than I was expecting. The questions seemed to be at about the same level, maybe even easier, as the regular tests I took in my EMT class. So, that was nice.


----------



## durvish (May 27, 2014)

72 and passed


----------



## DMEDIC (May 28, 2014)

*76 ...*

76 and passed


----------



## agah (May 28, 2014)

Took my test last night and the computer shut off at around 70 questions. It was the most challenging test I've taken so far and really weird. I was a wrack and spent the night checking results. Was certain that I failed. Results finally posted at around 4 am and I passed!


----------



## sublimaze (May 28, 2014)

I took the national medic on Friday before the long weekend. Stopped at 85. I was so sure I failed, I didn't even bother looking at the results until last night. But I passed. 

I'm already a MA medic and I'm trying to move to another state so getting the national is the next step. I've been out of class for around 3 years so I hit the books hard and used various resources (Brady website, Munden, a few different iPhone apps) to take an estimated 2000 multiple choice questions. I then used those resources to shed light on my weaknesses and re-read those chapters in the book. And then took the questions again and again until I was constantly getting between 80-100%.

But this test was hard. There were multiple questions on things that I really didn't study... just some weird, left-field stuff that you never really go over in class. And I really feel like they make up medical terminology to throw you off... I'm big on process of elimination to help guide me if I don't know an answer, but it was tough.

I think that if you finish the test thinking you failed, thinking it was the hardest test you've ever taken, you probably did alright. The test gets progressively harder as you answer the easy questions, so if all of your questions are crap you've never even heard of and you just want to stand up and leave, you're probably killing it. If you finish thinking you knew every answer and all the questions were easy, that's when you're in trouble.


----------



## daenerys (May 28, 2014)

*60s and don't know*

Just took the NREMT-B... It shut off around 67. I actually have no idea if I passed or not.


----------



## jshrz (May 29, 2014)

I believe it shut off around 66 or 67 but failed. Took it today


----------



## daenerys (Jun 2, 2014)

daenerys said:


> just took the nremt-b... It shut off around 67. I actually have no idea if i passed or not.



I passed!


----------



## CeeLeggs (Jun 2, 2014)

NREMT-B 70 Questions. I passed.  I got some really difficult questions, so I thought, for sure, I failed.  I did not.


----------



## jmarsh1474 (Jun 4, 2014)

Took my nremt emt b 3 times once was 89 questions failed .2nd time 120 questions failed .3rd time 72 questions passed


----------



## imshal717 (Jun 6, 2014)

Just got home from the test. Cut off at 68. Hoping I passed but not feeling confident. I just hope I don't have to wait long to get results.


----------



## imshal717 (Jun 9, 2014)

imshal717 said:


> Just got home from the test. Cut off at 68. Hoping I passed but not feeling confident. I just hope I don't have to wait long to get results.



Passed. Whew...


----------



## EMSComeLately (Jun 9, 2014)

Emt-b/e passed after 70, though I left pretty certain I hadn't.  Took about 4 hours for results.  Finished around 11am.


----------



## epicEMT (Jun 11, 2014)

Mine stopped at 68 or so.


----------



## langster (Jun 13, 2014)

120 and passed.


----------



## Drax (Jun 13, 2014)

EMSComeLately said:


> Emt-b/e passed after 70, though I left pretty certain I hadn't.  Took about 4 hours for results.  Finished around 11am.



Guess you can change your training level now


----------



## Fayettecong (Jun 13, 2014)

59 questions, passed.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Jun 16, 2014)

~83 I think. Paramedic. Passed. 

It took me longer to drive to the testing center than to complete the test.


----------



## Rickjuan3 (Jun 20, 2014)

*I failed twice! Studying tips?*

The first test I answered between 70-80 questions- failed... Second attempt 120-failed and did worse than my first attempt... I'm looking into different programs online to help me study? Does anyone know which one would be most effective ? And insight would be a great help. Thanks all!


----------



## lisha (Jun 21, 2014)

First time I tested, my test had 120 and I failed.

Second time I tested, my test was 112 and I passed!


----------



## CDFurn (Jun 22, 2014)

78 questions in the Prison like Pearson Vue center.

Passed, NRP.


----------



## Empathy (Jun 24, 2014)

Just took the EMT-B test a few hours ago and finished around 6:45 pm (took a little over an hour and I tried to take my time). It stopped me at question 80, and I have no idea if that's good. For me to fail, would I have to have missed so many that even answering the rest up to 120 correctly still wouldn't be enough? Also, results should be under, "_My Certification_," on nremt.org, yes? I'm going to be checking it like a mad man for the next couple days.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jun 24, 2014)

Empathy said:


> Just took the EMT-B test a few hours ago and finished around 6:45 pm (took a little over an hour and I tried to take my time). It stopped me at question 80, and I have no idea if that's good. For me to fail, would I have to have missed so many that even answering the rest up to 120 correctly still wouldn't be enough? Also, results should be under, "_My Certification_," on nremt.org, yes? I'm going to be checking it like a mad man for the next couple days.



For me, I knew I passed when my Registry Number appeared in the left by the login name.


----------



## planetmike (Jun 25, 2014)

I passed EMT-B, about 72 questions. Whew!

Many thanks to the people on this wonderful forum, your advice, stories, and arguments/discussions have been quite helpful/informative.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 25, 2014)

planetmike said:


> I passed EMT-B, about 72 questions. Whew!
> 
> Many thanks to the people on this wonderful forum, your advice, stories, and arguments/discussions have been quite helpful/informative.



Congratulations!


----------



## EMS4ME (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi everyone, I was wondering have anybody here have the opportunity to test under the new curriculum of the nremt for taking the Advanced EMT exam, it is a 135 questions worth of pure torture. please help I really want to pass this test, on my third attempt on july the 21


----------



## That1Guy (Jun 30, 2014)

Went to 70 questions and passed! Woohoo! Hey EMS4ME, I don't know much about the advanced exam, but before the basic exam I stopped at Barnes and Noble and picked up a couple of EMT study guides (they have tons of them from EMT-B to EMT-P) and did the practice tests in the cafe there. I think it helped me a lot.


----------



## jrankins20 (Jul 8, 2014)

I took my nremt-b test today it cut off at 119 questions. I'm wicked nervous. Is 119 questions a bad indication?


----------



## That1Guy (Jul 8, 2014)

Not necessarily. I think MOST people get to 130s when they actually fail. However, I don't know for sure, I'm just telling you based off of what I've heard, but you'll probably know by tomorrow morning. They're normally pretty quick about updating your status on the website. Good luck!


----------



## jrankins20 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thx buddy! I know a few people that passed when it shut off around 120. Maybe I'm just stressing a lil too much


----------



## richkerlin (Jul 8, 2014)

Shut off after 94 questions. Passed.


----------



## tred1956 (Jul 8, 2014)

Stopped at 64 and passed

Doug


----------



## MRSA (Jul 9, 2014)

Stopped me at 82 and I failed.

My questions never got hard. They were all easy.

This is my second time failing. I've never failed a test in my life before. I studied on and off for two weeks using a bunch of stupid apps and EMTPrep.com

I'm lost. I have no idea what the hell I'm doing wrong.

Edit: And I've passed twice before. I have no idea what the hell I'm doing wrong. I know they changed the EMT test but are we not following the order of operations that we used to with scene size up, penman, ABCT, etc?

Seriously. I'm just amazed. I never fail anything.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jul 10, 2014)

MRSA said:


> Stopped me at 82 and I failed.
> 
> My questions never got hard. They were all easy.
> 
> ...



Is there any one area that you felt you were having a hard time with? Or did you feel like you kept getting the same or similar question over and over?


----------



## iamlove (Jul 16, 2014)

*Have faith in your hard work*

I just took my written/computer test and passed at 80 questions, thought I might have failed, took the test last night at 5:30 and got my results by noon today and I PASSED!!!!!:rofl: So proud of myself right now.  If you put in the time you will pass. Have faith in the work you put into your education and training.!!  Good Luck!


----------



## DEurich (Jul 17, 2014)

Failed the first time at 80

Passed the second time at 120


----------



## snowtobay (Jul 17, 2014)

Passed the first time at 70


----------



## Scooter76 (Jul 21, 2014)

NREMT - P

150. Drove home and opened the site. Passed. phhhewww.!


----------



## StudMartin (Jul 21, 2014)

*Nremt*

Scooter76, it had the results posted that soon?


----------



## Scooter76 (Jul 21, 2014)

Yepp. I was surprised my self. 
It was maybe 3 hrs after the exam. Ran a couple errands and had lunch before I went home to check.


----------



## StudMartin (Jul 21, 2014)

*Nremt*

This is good/bad news for me. Taking the NREMT-P in a few weeks myself. If I log on after 3hrs and the results aren't there the anxiety will set in swiftly lol


----------



## Scooter76 (Jul 21, 2014)

I have heard the earlier in the day you take it the better chances are you will get results the same day. 
I took mine at 10:30am.


----------



## StudMartin (Jul 21, 2014)

*Nremt*

Good to know, thanks for the info.  Do you mind me asking what you did to prepare?  I've mainly just been doing EMTPrep.com, along with studying for the practical portion.


----------



## Scooter76 (Jul 21, 2014)

Reviewed a package of notes and topics from a review session my school put on.
Also, got the app on my phone from JB Learning and took practice questions from that.

Good luck !


----------



## StudMartin (Jul 21, 2014)

*Nremt*

Thanks!!


----------



## jshrz (Jul 23, 2014)

Attempt #2 about an hour ago. Cut off at around 102 questions. The first attempt was 60, so 102 was a little reassuring but im thinking that it could be a crap shoot and it could go either way. No results posted yet


----------



## jshrz (Jul 23, 2014)

jshrz said:


> Attempt #2 about an hour ago. Cut off at around 102 questions. The first attempt was 60, so 102 was a little reassuring but im thinking that it could be a crap shoot and it could go either way. No results posted yet



UPDATE: since I couldn't update my post. I passed


----------



## greenmountains (Jul 25, 2014)

68 questions and passed.  
I was told by my instructor that it "must have been near 100% right" but I do not think so, esp. after reading this thread. More like 91% or so.
As near as I can tell, I must have gotten something like 61 or so right.
Interestingly, my test was very heavy on vaginal bleeding and so was the test that two others took that day, although both were taking basic responder.  One of them did 100+ questions, the other did like 80.  I am pretty sure that the guy with 100 questions failed (he thought so too) and the gal with 80 passed, but that last is mostly a guess-estimate.
I took 25 minutes or so.


----------



## smicarolina (Jul 29, 2014)

100 questions and passed. I was actually quite shocked with the final score.


----------



## greenmountains (Jul 30, 2014)

smicarolina said:


> 100 questions and passed. I was actually quite shocked with the final score.



I am told that 100 questions is usually a failure, but I guess statistically you could hover just under the 70% estimated pass level as dictated by the computer and still go near the 120 maximum level.
I know a guy that went 116 and failed.  He tells me that he missed the last two questions and that sunk him. How he figures this i do not know, but I suppose a lack of confidence in the last two questions might tell.  Of course if he got that far he must have hovered just under the 70% right level.
I trust that people like me who go 60ish questions usually pass, although I suppose you could really bomb most everything and be shut out at that level.


----------



## emt.dave (Jul 30, 2014)

Paramedic 150 questions and passed! I thought for sure that I failed.


----------



## MedicJon88 (Jul 31, 2014)

passed at 69 questions. Thought I failed for sure. It was heavy on the MCI-Incident command questions. Then at the end it was giving me impossible diagnostic questions- I was literally sitting at my computer console going WTF head VS DESK/Keyboard...:unsure: - and of course I took it Friday morning... so I got to wait _ all weekend _for my result.


----------



## EMS1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Back when I took the national, I failed the first attempt at question #121.

The second go around, I passed at question #70


----------



## StudMartin (Aug 5, 2014)

*Passed*

Took the NRP yesterday at 4:30pm.  Results just posted, and I passed at 80 questions!!!


----------



## Cynthia Washburn (Aug 15, 2014)

EMT-B
58 questions
passed
pretty sure i got the last question wrong

needless to say was devastated when i left test center, certain i failed badly, and was shocked to see the results this morning!


----------



## Rick and Morty (Aug 20, 2014)

EMT-B 
8/18/14 
69/70 Questions in less than an hour. Two questions on ob specifically. Most of it was airway and trauma. 
Freaked out and kept checking NREMT for results until 8 AM on the 19th. 
Passed the first time


----------



## TraumaJunkieLiz (Aug 20, 2014)

Took exam 8/20/14. Took me about an hour and  half, since it was my second try and after how quickly i took the first attempt I slowed down and really focused. Almost over-thought some of the questions!

Both tries I had all 120 questions. Kind of tired of people talking about 150 questions on basic...idk if they took their test a long time ago but as per the NREMT site, the basic exam has 70-120 questions. Some may be throw-aways that don't count because the NREMT people are trying them out and have not really introduced them into the pool of test questions yet.

I passed this time. 120 questions, and I passed. I felt like the large majority were OB/GYN or Cardiac Disorder questions. Not a lot about AED or CPR, or even OPS, but more about specific conditions. A lot of CHF, COPD, Pulmonary embolism types.

Everyone likes to say you are definitely going to feel like you failed because the test is designed that way. After I failed the first time (and yes, I was SURE I failed), I studied the textbook religiously for two weeks. I studied twelve hours straight from the textbook the day before the test. I don't think any online quizzes or simulators were all that helpful, since most of them are not adaptive and the questions are sometimes inaccurate since they are mostly user-made.

Today, I left the test feeling confident about maybe not ALL of my responses, but the greater majority of them. Having 120 questions again sort of freaked me out and made me worry I failed, but I was not concerned about my performance. Just nervous. So study. Study the areas you know you are weaker in. Definitely study specific conditions. Use the not-so-awesome online tests to give you an idea of what areas you need to study harder. Read every question THREE times, and the answers. More than one of them is right and you have to pick the best. Or all of them are wrongish and you have to pick the most realistic, least-wrong. USE the scratch paper/dry-erase thing they give you. I drew diagrams and did math for volumes. Don't focus on your timer, DEFINITELY don't focus on how many questions you've answered.

Don't hang your hat on this because everyone's experience is different and the turn around times for results vary greatly, but the first time I didn't get my results until the next day and I failed. They have to go through your test and build the report of how you did in each section and that takes time. This time I passed, and I got my results maybe 3 hours after I took the test. They didn't have to make a report, just post that I passed.


----------



## SpartanEMT (Aug 28, 2014)

I took my exam this morning and it ended after 68 questions. I already found out I passed-much quicker than expected.


----------



## Khamphet (Aug 31, 2014)

mine stopped at 70 i doubt i got it...


----------



## SBlakeS (Sep 1, 2014)

I got 64 and passed.  I thought 70 was the minimum so I thought for sure I failed.


----------



## sjukrabilalfur (Sep 1, 2014)

68 and passed, first try.


----------



## Khamphet (Sep 2, 2014)

70 is the hotspot i passed!!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Newcomb (Sep 3, 2014)

Ok so I took my Exam last night at 6pm. I was going along smoothly then around question 90 I was at about 10 mins left. I started to panic so I kind of rushed myself a bit. When I got to around 3 mins I was frantically just clicking answers. Exam stopped me at 102. So maybe or maybe not. I hope I get this I have 4 notebooks filled from studying. Saying my prayers.


----------



## Skagirl (Sep 3, 2014)

I took my exam yesterday afternoon. It stopped at question 120 and I was freaking out because I thought for sure that wasn't a good sign. I checked the website this morning and I passed!


----------



## Elizabeth Newcomb (Sep 4, 2014)

Yep I failed at 102. Passed cardiac and EMS section. Near passing on GYN. Failed airway and trauma. So discouraged I studied so hard. But now I know where my weak and strong areas are.


----------



## bjl12 (Sep 5, 2014)

Shut off at question 70...I just took it this morning so I don't know if I passed or not.  Somewhat superstitious so I will wait until I get the grade from NREMT!  Will update later


----------



## bjl12 (Sep 6, 2014)

Don't know how to edit posts, but I passed @ 70


----------



## InNoViSiOn (Sep 10, 2014)

Took the NREMT yesterday at 5:00 P.M. and found out I passed this morning when I checked at 7:00 A.M.  Test ended @ question 70 and I had a little grin on my face when it ended there because that seems to be the lucky number.  

I was a little nervous because my class ended over 3 months ago but it was much easier then I thought...  My class tests were more difficult.


----------



## alphamikefoxtrot (Sep 12, 2014)

Tested yesterday @ 1300 for the NREMT;  test questions went from relatively simple to very difficult pretty quickly.  I was suprised to see some of the content related to things I felt we don't have within the scope of practice / standard of care as an EMT - some even bordered on what I would expect to see on a Medical School exam, or equivalent.

Exam program shut off after question #69 - results were posted on the NREMT website within 3 hours after completion of exam which I was surprised by it being so fast, but I *passed*!  So I'm happy


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 17, 2014)

I see this is an old post, but what the heck. I just took the exam two weeks ago.  I was cut off at 67. That was the longest night of my life. Fell asleep late, woke up at 0300, got up at 0500. I, like so many others, was absolutely convinced I had failed. The school I went to has the highest first time pass rate in the state (Az) and I figured I had ruined their reputation,  but by 0615, I found out I passed!!!!!!! It was a great moment!


----------



## NMseth (Sep 18, 2014)

first attempt i got up to 120 i think, and failed, took my second attempt at 0800 this morning and the last i looked i was at 65, answered a few more and it cut me off before i looked again, assuming low 70's, just got my results that i passed my EMT


----------



## irishboxer384 (Sep 19, 2014)

78


----------



## bryan2715 (Sep 21, 2014)

paramedic test  I took 86 and failed   i retake on oct 7th


----------



## 07silverado (Sep 22, 2014)

NREMT stopped at 70, passed!


----------



## orangeman18 (Sep 23, 2014)

Tested Friday stopped at 120 found out today I passed...was nervous all weekend because everyone said they stopped at 65-70 range and passed.


----------



## PeterTheGreat (Sep 24, 2014)

Somewhere in the 120's, I believe. Freaked the hell out when I left the test center and saw that it took me less than an hour. 

Thankfully, I passed


----------



## corzo1570 (Sep 25, 2014)

My turn! I took the NREMT this morning and got stopped at 70. F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## static78 (Sep 26, 2014)

I took the test for refresher on the 23rd took me 54 min and stopped at 85 passed


----------



## corzo1570 (Sep 26, 2014)

Update: I passed!


----------



## Srt4ever (Sep 26, 2014)

For Paramedic NREMT Exam I highly suggest the FISDAP study tool, Comes with over 3,000 question test bank, you get to answer 200 questions and afterwards it shows your weakness and what to study. They say if you can score a 70% or above on there 200 question exam your should't do that bad on the National Exam. Also help for Basic as well, they have an exam for that too. 

Highly recommended


----------



## twinymg (Oct 4, 2014)

Took the exam on September 27, stopped me at 70 and PASSED! I studied the JBL Orange book along with the powerpoints my class has provided. The JBL EMS test prep app at the EMT level (great study guide by the way, it provides about 500 questions and it always provides an explanation for the correct answer), considering I took the class a year ago, I think test prep app was definitely worth it.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 4, 2014)

Ditto.  All of it.


----------



## wcfemt (Oct 9, 2014)

70 and passed. Don't think I got the last question right either. Took it at 1400 on tuesday in oakland, ca and got results on 0700 on thursday.


----------



## Twitch559 (Oct 15, 2014)

120 questions, passed


----------



## jwhite6541 (Oct 28, 2014)

70 and passed. Thought for sure I had failed it.


----------



## Medicwannabe (Nov 5, 2014)

Passed the NREMT Basic test at 70 questions, felt like I had completely failed it.
Passed the NREMT Paramedic test at 80 questions, still felt like I had completely failed it. Got my results the same day though!

Mirroring what Srt4ever said above, I also used the FISDAP study tools for the paramedic exam. It is pretty good IMO. The final they have lets you know what areas of the curriculum you need to work on and such, is very nice.


----------



## jtwiss (Nov 13, 2014)

Passed the NREMT-Basic today after 70 questions! 

I really did feel like it was another language but hey I'm glad it's over. 

Now to get dual certs in MA and CT and then hit the job market!


----------



## tconti12 (Nov 14, 2014)

Stopped at 70 and I passed


----------



## tonkseyboy (Nov 15, 2014)

Last time I looked ,I was in the 70s.....and passed...got my results by 10 AM ,the following day


----------



## grind time medic (Nov 17, 2014)

NREMT minimum amout, i believe it is 75, and a passed


----------



## Jayy (Nov 17, 2014)

70 and passed... had no doubt I had failed... B/P is still through the roof.


----------



## CaliEMTGirl (Nov 17, 2014)

Passed at 70! Definitely thought I failed as well...


----------



## Dfib23 (Nov 27, 2014)

Passed at 80 in less than a hour.


----------



## Jason (Nov 27, 2014)

Been doing this too long --  My test didn't stop till I was done -- I had the bubble card test


----------



## dixie_flatline (Dec 1, 2014)

(P) Test stopped at 91 or 92.  Found out later that day that I passed 

The crazy thing about my test was that the first THREE answers were all the same, and later on 2 different questions had the answer be Thyroid Storm (seriously?).  Thought for sure I would be re-testing.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Dec 10, 2014)

Took the exam on Dec. 9 and it stopped me at 71 questions. Found out early this morning I PASSED! I'm pumped.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 10, 2014)

Awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## MoJoIn860 (Dec 17, 2014)

Stopped at 70 and passed first time.


----------



## Joey DeMartino (Dec 19, 2014)

69-70 and passed. I remember looking at 68 and figured I bombed it. I even called the Nat Reg to reschedule my next test- she was a little confused as to the nature of my request. It was a bit awkward.


----------



## EmtKF85 (Dec 19, 2014)

I just graduated the class Tuesday 12/16/14 took my test 12/17/14 at 530pm and answered 78 questions and passed got my results this morning at 2. Yay


----------



## April White (Dec 22, 2014)

110.....passed!


----------



## mundy (Dec 30, 2014)

Test cut off at 120. Jesus I am so nervous I have just about had all the alcohol in the house. The wait is killing me.


----------



## Joey DeMartino (Dec 30, 2014)

mundy said:


> Test cut off at 120. Jesus I am so nervous I have just about had all the alcohol in the house. The wait is killing me.


Hang tough mundy! And if you run outta' alcohol- stay away from the hand sanitizer and Aqua Velva.  Just here to help...


----------



## Joey DeMartino (Dec 30, 2014)

April White said:


> 110.....passed!


Congrats April!!!


----------



## Apple Bill (Dec 31, 2014)

Last question # I looked at was 64, it stopped me a few questions after that, say 67.  I passed.


----------



## mundy (Dec 31, 2014)

Looked this morning, I passed!!!


----------



## Joey DeMartino (Dec 31, 2014)

mundy said:


> Looked this morning, I passed!!!


Congrats!  now go get a job and replace all the alcohol you consumed. Save it for the refresher.


----------



## goingnative (Dec 31, 2014)

took mine today @1pm and it shut off somewhere between 85-95. it seemed really damn hard. because of the holiday I will probably have to wait until Friday or Monday to get my results. currently am an anxious and miserable wreck!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 31, 2014)

goingnative said:


> took mine today @1pm and it shut off somewhere between 85-95. it seemed really damn hard. because of the holiday I will probably have to wait until Friday or Monday to get my results. currently am an anxious and miserable wreck!



Waiting was always the worst part. Hopefully it'll go through in the morning.


----------



## goingnative (Jan 2, 2015)

Result came this evening -- pass!


----------



## Steviet000 (Jan 6, 2015)

115-120 and passed.


----------



## slewy (Jan 8, 2015)

Took the NREMT-p today test stopped at 150 questions and passed!


----------



## EmtKF85 (Jan 8, 2015)

slewy said:


> Took the NREMT-p today test stopped at 150 questions and passed!


congrats slewy... do you know what company your interested in.  Im playing the waiting game. Turned in papers for California and now im just waiting. Oh boy


----------



## happylittleblue (Jan 10, 2015)

I just took my EMT-B test on 1/8/15. It shut off at 70 and I passed!


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Jan 11, 2015)

Taking my paramedic test in the morning.  So nervous!!


----------



## bonaemt (Jan 12, 2015)

Took EMT-E test and passed at 120 questions. Took test on Saturday and got results at 9 am on Monday. Took test in Virginia. 120 questions and passed. I was tensed after I took my test since I was unsure so hopefully this helps you relax if u went all the way through 120!


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Jan 12, 2015)

Tested for paramedic this morning.  Test stopped around 120.  Waiting for the results now.


----------



## SocraticMethod (Jan 12, 2015)

84 , failed.


----------



## MassEMT81 (Jan 12, 2015)

EMT-B 70 questions. Passed.


----------



## captaindepth (Jan 12, 2015)

I took the NREMT-P this past Saturday. Stopped at 85 questions, I walked out feeling like it was a total coin flip. Got the results this morning. Passed.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 13, 2015)

ArrowGrad02 said:


> Tested for paramedic this morning.  Test stopped around 120.  Waiting for the results now.



Good luck!


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Jan 13, 2015)

120 and failed.  Dang.


----------



## slewy (Jan 14, 2015)

EmtKF85 said:


> congrats slewy... do you know what company your interested in.  Im playing the waiting game. Turned in papers for California and now im just waiting. Oh boy


Ya that's same with me. Hopefully the state card will come soon. I'm thinking AMR and Care. What about you?


----------



## usmarine (Jan 14, 2015)

73 and passed.


----------



## kailli (Jan 16, 2015)

70-Pass. 
I studied like a lunatic for a solid 2 weeks.


----------



## RefriedEMT (Jan 17, 2015)

EMT-B 70-passed.


----------



## Squishy (Jan 26, 2015)

EMT 70 Pass.  When I was getting to 70 I was anticipating it cutting me off and it did on 70.  Then I was afraid to hit end-test because I thought maybe I caused it and it asked me if I was sure.


----------



## LMEMT (Jan 27, 2015)

EMT basic. 75 questions. Waiting on the results, but i feel like I either did really good or bombed it.


----------



## LMEMT (Jan 27, 2015)

And update-I passed!


----------



## RachelIdol (Feb 6, 2015)

Fire3456 said:


> Just for information purposes...A "Fun Facts" Thread"!
> 
> Would everyone post the number of questions you answered before the test stopped.  And post if you passed or failed.
> 
> ...


 118 questions...Passed


----------



## RachelIdol (Feb 6, 2015)

118 Questions and I passed


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 9, 2015)

Paramedic - 82 questions. Passed.


----------



## ecphotoman (Feb 9, 2015)

Passed at 120.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 9, 2015)

Congratulations to all of those that have recently passed their NREMT exams!


----------



## J Nez (Feb 12, 2015)

stopped as soon as i hit 70 questions ... i passed, it feels great!!

emt-b


----------



## ego (Feb 12, 2015)

Took it this morning EMT. Stopped at 86. Got some many questions on positioning patients and what to do with amputated parts and kept giving the roughly the same type of answers.

Just found out i passed it !!!


----------



## MackTheKnife (Feb 14, 2015)

Just took the recert. 15 minutes, 70 questions. I'm thinking that's a good sign. We'll see in a couple of days.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Feb 17, 2015)

MackTheKnife said:


> Just took the recert. 15 minutes, 70 questions. I'm thinking that's a good sign. We'll see in a couple of days.


Just checked and I passed.


----------



## ego (Feb 17, 2015)

MackTheKnife said:


> Just checked and I passed.



congratz


----------



## MackTheKnife (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanx!


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Mar 5, 2015)

Took my second attempt at the NREMT-P test today.  Stopped at 79 or 80 questions and it seemed harder than my first attempt.  Will check later on to see my results.


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Mar 5, 2015)

I failed again.  This sucks!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 5, 2015)

what are you using for test prep?


----------



## Deftones (Mar 8, 2015)

70, passed on Feb 6.


----------



## Atherium (Mar 9, 2015)

Took my NREMT for basic on March 6th, test ended at 63 questions, still awaiting results.


----------



## Atherium (Mar 9, 2015)

Atherium said:


> Took my NREMT for basic on March 6th, test ended at 63 questions, still awaiting results.


Just found out I passed! What a relief!


----------



## Deftones (Mar 9, 2015)

Atherium said:


> Just found out I passed! What a relief!


Taking it on a Friday is the worst! Took mine on a Friday and spent the entire weekend bugging out about it.


----------



## Atherium (Mar 9, 2015)

Deftones said:


> Taking it on a Friday is the worst! Took mine on a Friday and spent the entire weekend bugging out about it.


Same here!!! I did nothing but stay up all night last night checking to see, Im still in highschool too, so I skipped school too.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 9, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who recently passed their NREMT!


----------



## Deftones (Mar 9, 2015)

Atherium said:


> Same here!!! I did nothing but stay up all night last night checking to see, Im still in highschool too, so I skipped school too.


I'm in HS too. I spent the entire week studying for the NREMT in class.


----------



## Atherium (Mar 9, 2015)

Deftones said:


> I'm in HS too. I spent the entire week studying for the NREMT in class.


It's tough dealing with it while still in highschool, but the advantage I have now is amazing.


----------



## usafvet509 (Mar 20, 2015)

EMT-B, 75, 40 min et,passed. Was testing with a bunch of NCLEXers, so how fast I was done scared me even more lol


----------



## machestnut (Mar 27, 2015)

Took my first NREMT exam in Feb and went all the way to 120 questions and failed.  I was above passing on Trauma and near passing on everything else except Cardiology and Airway which i bombed.  I was pretty shocked and felt defeated, but I wasn't going to stop.  I signed up and study over 60 hours on emtprep.com, my JB book and skills sheet.  I retook my test yesterday and only got to 70 questions.  I felt more confident the second time going in but still had the feeling that I may have failed again. But nope, I just checked and I PASSED!!!! awesome feeling.  thank you everyone on this forum, it's been great reading everyones shared experiences.

2/20/2015....120 questions Failed!
3/26/2015.....70 something questions  PASSED!!!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 8, 2015)

Took the NREMT-B yesterday, April 7th. If I remember correctly I stopped somewhere around 60-70 questions after half an hour or so. Got the good news this morning.


----------



## daniduck (Apr 9, 2015)

Took it yesterday and got stopped on question 70.... and FAILED 
trying again in 15 days....


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Apr 9, 2015)

daniduck said:


> Took it yesterday and got stopped on question 70.... and FAILED
> trying again in 15 days....









Gettum nex'time!!!


----------



## daniduck (Apr 9, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Gettum nex'time!!!


IKR... that's how i feel HAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Imperfectionperfect92 (Apr 10, 2015)

Well I just took my NR today... It stopped me at 70... I have to wait until Monday to get my result... I'm hoping good will come


----------



## Gurby (Apr 13, 2015)

Stopped at 80 on the medic test on Friday.  Then took the practical Sunday.  Stressful weekend - passed both!


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Apr 14, 2015)

Paramedic
Stopped around the 85-some-odd-question range.
PASSED with 40 minutes left on the clock.

w00t!


----------



## Ramstein2611 (May 1, 2015)

Took it a few days ago, stopped at 70 questions and passed.


----------



## Dakota Billings (May 2, 2015)

Took my Texas, NREMT Paramedic  CBT exam tuesday (04/28/15). Stopped me at 150 questions and PASSED. 
1st attempt- 90 questions = failed
2nd attempt- 130 questions = ran out of time. So, I failed.
3rd attempt - 150 questions = failed
4th attempt - 150 questions = pass
I have experienced horrible test anxiety with this exam. Although, throughout all the struggle, I am finally a Firefighter/Paramedic. Hallelujah!


----------



## DeputyEMT (May 6, 2015)

Took the NREMT EMT-B on Friday May 1st. 70 questions in under an hour and PASSED!!! 1st time. Never take it on a Friday had to wait till Monday morning for results. (that sucked). Just like every one else did. I felt like I failed it. I used EMTPREP dot com to study with.


----------



## Joe Lawrence (May 14, 2015)

72 and passed now i have to take it again for Florida


----------



## roninwarrior (May 15, 2015)

NREMT-P, 110. Was grumpy as hell all morning because I was sure I failed, but I passed.


----------



## BigDEMT (May 16, 2015)

EMT-B
Stopped at 70. Passed.


----------



## jgray92 (May 17, 2015)

76 and passed.


----------



## TR33 (May 18, 2015)

Took it Saturday, got cut off at 87 and passed!


----------



## Amelia (May 18, 2015)

Dakota Billings said:


> Took my Texas, NREMT Paramedic  CBT exam tuesday (04/28/15). Stopped me at 150 questions and PASSED.
> 1st attempt- 90 questions = failed
> 2nd attempt- 130 questions = ran out of time. So, I failed.
> 3rd attempt - 150 questions = failed
> ...





That's my biggest fear- I have bad test anxiety as well.


----------



## kc9cqr (May 22, 2015)

123 and passed.


----------



## LaceyA (May 24, 2015)

took Friday stopped at 70! Have to wait till tuesday to know if i passed


----------



## LaceyA (May 26, 2015)

PASSED!!! Stopped at 70!


----------



## Brody57 (May 26, 2015)

Took my test today at 13:30 and it stopped on 70. The anxiety has set in!


----------



## EMT2015 (May 26, 2015)

Stop around 120ish (if I remember correctly) and passed!!!  Screamed so loud, my family thought something bad had happened. LOL


----------



## Brody57 (May 27, 2015)

Got my test results this morning and I PASSED! Test shut off at 70.


----------



## EMT2015 (May 27, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## Brody57 (May 27, 2015)

Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## Amelia (May 28, 2015)

74 and I passed!!!! I'm crying I'm so happy!!!


----------



## EMT2015 (May 28, 2015)

Woohoo!!!


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 28, 2015)

Amelia said:


> 74 and I passed!!!! I'm crying I'm so happy!!!


Great... now your going to stick around...   Just kidding!  Congrats!


----------



## pfrancois (May 31, 2015)

I've been reading this thread since I finished my test. iI went all 120 questions and was sure I failed.


120 and passed. I'm ecstatic!!


----------



## SCB (Jun 1, 2015)

EMT-B, first time, stopped at 70 and passed.


----------



## emsdave (Jun 2, 2015)

70 and passed.


----------



## MLEW6637 (Jun 3, 2015)

80 and passed


----------



## Random Name 27 (Jun 4, 2015)

EMT-B  70 questions. Was sure I had failed, however I passed.


----------



## jogirl17 (Jun 4, 2015)

112 passed!


----------



## Rea1530 (Jun 6, 2015)

Just took it, stopped at 70. I think i did horrible,  alot of stuff i didnt see in any of the 10 practice test. I'm freaking out. I got a 93% in the class


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 6, 2015)

Rea1530 said:


> Just took it, stopped at 70. I think i did horrible,  alot of stuff i didnt see in any of the 10 practice test. I'm freaking out. I got a 93% in the class


You did fine. 
When I passed my medic, by the end, the test was asking things I had never heard of. 
I was answering that I would give some drug that I had never heard of because all the doses/concentrations of the drugs I DID know were wrong for one reason or another.


----------



## carpediem (Jun 7, 2015)

Jumping in an ages old thread to say that I took it and passed!!!  So stoked!


----------



## MLEW6637 (Jun 7, 2015)

carpediem said:


> Jumping in an ages old thread to say that I took it and passed!!!  So stoked!


CONGRATS!


----------



## carpediem (Jun 7, 2015)

MLEW6637 said:


> CONGRATS!


Thank you!!!


----------



## debcrollemt (Jun 8, 2015)

Took the test Saturday, went to question 72 and quit.  Waiting for results.


----------



## Rea1530 (Jun 8, 2015)

I took the test monday and am awaiting the results, do you only get an email if you pass?


----------



## Rea1530 (Jun 8, 2015)

Rea1530 said:


> I took the test monday and am awaiting the results, do you only get an email if you pass?


My bad Saturday is when i took the test


----------



## smorkal42 (Jun 8, 2015)

70 and passed


----------



## johngotti (Jun 8, 2015)

Rea1530 said:


> My bad Saturday is when i took the test


I took it Saturday too and found out this morning .. Check the NREmT website .. If u passed u will see a registry number under your name in the upper left corner once you log in


----------



## Rea1530 (Jun 8, 2015)

johngotti said:


> I took it Saturday too and found out this morning .. Check the NREmT website .. If u passed u will see a registry number under your name in the upper left corner once you log in


I passed! I got stopped at 70


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 8, 2015)

Rea1530 said:


> I passed! I got stopped at 70


Told u so... Strong work.


----------



## Rea1530 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you, i walked away feeling completely defeated. There were no 'easy' questions unlike any practice or inclass test


----------



## KitKat07 (Jun 9, 2015)

101 failed


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 12, 2015)

Paramedic exam.  Passed!  80 questions and I was in and out within an hour.


----------



## Todd (Jun 12, 2015)

I took the EMT-B test yesterday at 5:45 PM.  My test stopped at 70 questions.  I felt like I failed it.  I found out at 2:00 PM today that I passed!


----------



## prairiefire (Jun 13, 2015)

Like others stopped around 70. Felt uncertain. Passed. What an odd test!


----------



## dcolbert3 (Jun 16, 2015)

120- failed, 2nd try @ 72 - Basic

150- Medic (1st try)


----------



## EMTBlue (Jun 19, 2015)

I took the NREMT yesterday and it stopped me at 70 questions. I walked out of the testing center with the gut feeling of failure because I spent a lot of time overanalyzing the questions. 

I woke up this morning and checked the NREMT website and was ecstatic to find that I had passed!


----------



## Rea1530 (Jun 19, 2015)

EMTBlue said:


> I took the NREMT yesterday and it stopped me at 70 questions. I walked out of the testing center with the gut feeling of failure because I spent a lot of time overanalyzing the questions.
> 
> I woke up this morning and checked the NREMT website and was ecstatic to find that I had passed!


 
Awesome job! I felt the same way!


----------



## EMTBlue (Jun 19, 2015)

Rea1530 said:


> Awesome job! I felt the same way!


Thank you! Congrats to you as well to passing! It was not an easy test.


----------



## sartech (Jun 20, 2015)

120 and passed.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 22, 2015)

I just took it today. I think the test cut me off at 67. We'll see how it goes in a few days.


----------



## Jed Bishop (Jun 22, 2015)

Long answer. 76 questions. Normally we are accustomed to testing with an 85-95% correct answer test score and passing grade and you know pretty well if you've passed. The NREMT is an algorithm testing process. If you answer an easy question correctly, the next question is slightly harder. Answer that correctly, next Q is harder still. Get the hard question wrong, you get an moderate Q next. You don't get penalized by missing the hard questions. Having said that you have to answer enough easy and moderate Q's within the time limit and 125 Q constraints. If you passed with 70ish Q's, you answered all the easy ones, most/enough of the moderate ones, and probably missed many of the hard ones. That's okay. If you had to answer over 100-120 Q's, you may have mis-answered many of the moderate one's ( but still enough to pass) and none of the hard ones. Pretty sure it all resolves around how many moderate Q's you get correct. It may take all 125 Q's to reach the number of moderate Q's to pass. With 1000's of test results, they know exactly how hard or easy the questions are. They also have non-scored future questions to build a bank if future Q's as easy, moderate or hard. Bottom line: if you answer many hard questions wrong, doesn't matter. That's why most everyone thinks they fail. Some hard Q's were Greek to me. Anyone see it that way? (I passed w/76 and 45 minutes left.) BTW, I averaged 94% on all class quizzes. I got hung up on the NREMT standards versus my local Scope of Practice differences. Jed.


----------



## Jed Bishop (Jun 23, 2015)

Follow up to some failing with only 70 questions answered.  Based on the algorithm example above, I'm going to guess that those testers missed numerous easy questions and many moderate questions and the algorithm postulated that there were not enough questions left to bring the tester up to the minimum pass level, so it ended the test. Just thinkin...... Jed
BTW: very proud to say that all of my EMT classmates were 18-24 yo's and I was grandpa to all of them. It was interesting to see how many were clueless when trying to communicate person to person, face to face. We had a 50% dropout rate through the NREMT. Jed.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 23, 2015)

Paramedic cognitive exam

I initially looked at the number so I'd remember where I stopped. The last number I remember seeing was 57. I forgot how unexpected it is when the test stops. It felt like a couple of questions after that (60ish?), but it is possible that I totally lost track. The NREMT said people could answer anywhere from 80 to like 130 questions (or something like that).

My test was about 67 minutes long.

Passed.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 23, 2015)

Well got the results in this morning, passed the test! Now on to EMT-P.


----------



## Gentry (Jun 23, 2015)

I took my exam on Friday at 5:30. I'm a college student, and take many exams. I've never been so certain in my life that I absolutely bombed an exam than when I walked out of the testing facility after a mere 70 questions. I didn't just think I failed, I spent the weekend thinking I got demolished.

You can imagine my surprise when I woke up Monday morning and found that I had passed with 70 questions. Moral of the story; everyone walks away from the NREMT feeling deflated and defeated. Guarded optimism is a good thing.


----------



## Zredmond (Jun 24, 2015)

Stopped at about 115 ish. Very unsure.


----------



## californiaEMT13 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey guys! I have been reading emtlife for months hoping that I can sign up soon!! and now I can  today 06/24/15 I received my results on the NREMT!!!! it stopped me at 59 questions and I was so scared I failed it, but I PASSED!!! so happy I cried, I also wanted to add my friend had 79 and failed, my bf had 120 and passed! so you never can tell


----------



## Kaitlyn001 (Jun 25, 2015)

californiaEMT13 said:


> Hey guys! I have been reading emtlife for months hoping that I can sign up soon!! and now I can  today 06/24/15 I received my results on the NREMT!!!! it stopped me at 59 questions and I was so scared I failed it, but I PASSED!!! so happy I cried, I also wanted to add my friend had 79 and failed, my bf had 120 and passed! so you never can tell



Haha yeah I agree. On my first attempt I got to 70 and failed. On  my second attempt I hit 110 and passed. It sorta psyched me out.


----------



## Zredmond (Jun 25, 2015)

117 and failed because of stupid obgyn


----------



## theone421 (Jun 27, 2015)

120 and passed.


----------



## Gio (Jun 27, 2015)

120 and failed. taking my second test in ttwo weeks. anyone have info on sites to use to study?


----------



## californiaEMT13 (Jun 28, 2015)

Gio said:


> 120 and failed. taking my second test in ttwo weeks. anyone have info on sites to use to study?



i used emt-national-training.com but my advice is to read the book know abc in order with life threats


----------



## BrentonRoubo (Jun 29, 2015)

I just took the NREMT, it stopped at 70...awaiting the score (hopefully passed)


----------



## EMT707 (Jun 29, 2015)

113, passed! Really thought I failed. EMT BASIC CA


----------



## katrippany (Jun 29, 2015)

I took the test on Friday at 5PM. Stopped at 72 questions. Received notice today that I passed. Never take it on a Friday unless you want to worry all weekend long!!


----------



## Never2Old (Jul 3, 2015)

When I took my class, PA did not require NREMT to be state certified as it does now. But, I wanted a NREMT patch, so I registered right after passing my state practicals and exam, and received my Authorization to Test in June of 2013. Fast forward to two years of procrastinating and working 9-1-1 EMS and my Authorization to Test was going to expire at 11:59 PM on June 30th. So I pulled the rip cord and scheduled it for the afternoon of the 30th. Went to 70 questions and passed. Never studied or even looked at my book!


----------



## PSmitherton (Jul 6, 2015)

Just took my test. Waiting for the results.


----------



## PSmitherton (Jul 7, 2015)

I got my results this morning. PASSED at 112. Was very nervous about the results, but jumped about 12 ft high when I found out. Exciting!


----------



## tarasaurusrx (Jul 7, 2015)

Took my NREMT exam a little over a month ago and the test stopped at exactly 70. Never been so nervous in my life! Thankfully I passed, but I never want to see the word "pneumothorax" again! 

Everyone out there asking for tips on studying: just read the book! I studied it front to back the two weeks leading up to my exam. Good luck to you all!


----------



## TattooedNay (Jul 8, 2015)

90 something and I passed


----------



## Jed Bishop (Jul 8, 2015)

Throughout the entire process: Attendance, accelerated course, daily exams, daily skills, Final Exam & Skills, NREMT, I thought someone would call me late at night saying "sorry Jed, we make a mistake, you didn't pass!". I waited and waited for that final validation and when my ticket came in the mail, I finally celebrated.
So, to all of you in that same situation, good luck and read my profile picture. I did frequently.
Congrats to all. Jed Bishop


----------



## Tk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

Nremt- b
1st attempt -  70 questions and bombed it.
2nd attempt -120 questions still waiting results. I want to say I passed this time but like everyone else I feel like I failed.. Again.


----------



## Tk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

This is going to bug me all weekend, should have known to not take it on Friday. Oh well I just hope I passed.


----------



## garyh9900 (Jul 14, 2015)

Took the paramedic exam today, it cut off at 80 questions, passed.


----------



## youngswedemed (Jul 16, 2015)

I'll be taking the NREMT-B tomorrow. I told myself that if I don't pass the first time that I will re-test a second time. If I failed the second attempt that I will not persue EMS as a career. If it takes a person any more than two attempts then they probably shouldn't have someone's life in their hands.


----------



## youngswedemed (Jul 17, 2015)

youngswedemed said:


> I'll be taking the NREMT-B tomorrow. I told myself that if I don't pass the first time that I will re-test a second time. If I failed the second attempt that I will not persue EMS as a career. If it takes a person any more than two attempts then they probably shouldn't have someone's life in their hands.



Guess I got all worked up and dramatic over nothing. 70 questions and passed. I also retract my previous statement. I don't think this test has any gauge on how good of an EMT you can be. Test questions give limited information. In the field there are so many ways of obtaining information so you can narrow down possible injuries/illnesses etc. I found a lot of practice apps had incorrect info. Just read your class book from cover to cover. Take notes. All the info needed is there!


----------



## S3V3N (Jul 17, 2015)

EMT-B I took it today and it stopped stopped at 71.


----------



## HWhite98 (Jul 18, 2015)

This is an old thread but why not. Took my NREMT-B Evaluation yesterday it cut off at 83 questions and I passed


----------



## S3V3N (Jul 20, 2015)

Passed


----------



## Tuf Duff in Chains (Jul 30, 2015)

Early 70's failed working on taking it the 2nd time


----------



## Xavier Ortiz (Aug 1, 2015)

Passed 120


----------



## KMil (Aug 10, 2015)

69 questions, passed.


----------



## wxemt (Aug 10, 2015)

70 and passed.


----------



## Stryk3r (Aug 11, 2015)

EMT-B, 70 questions, 35 minutes, passed.


----------



## Mthom (Aug 15, 2015)

EMT-B. 70 questions and a half hour later, I passed on Thursday.


----------



## Em K (Aug 21, 2015)

NREMT-B
First try- 92 and failed.
Second try- 71 and passed!


----------



## vam650 (Aug 21, 2015)

Somewhere between 90 and 95. Passed!


----------



## emt2mdorbust (Aug 23, 2015)

Failed at 120.... 

Will retake after I study at least 1 month or 1 month and 1 week for good measure.


----------



## KMil (Aug 23, 2015)

emt2mdorbust said:


> Failed at 120....
> 
> Will retake after I study at least 1 month or 1 month and 1 week for good measure.


Don't give up. Study, get good sleep, and think positive . You'll get it.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Aug 23, 2015)

1,385.


----------



## EMTB2014 (Aug 23, 2015)

120 - failed!!!


----------



## iHubble (Aug 26, 2015)

PARAMEDIC 
1st attempt- 150 questions failed with one category below passing
2nd attempt- 150 questions still waiting for results, but I fear that I have failed again….ugh went extremely detailed into diabetes… and I know for sure of four questions I missed.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Aug 26, 2015)

iHubble said:


> PARAMEDIC
> 1st attempt- 150 questions failed with one category below passing
> 2nd attempt- 150 questions still waiting for results, but I fear that I have failed again….ugh went extremely detailed into diabetes… and I know for sure of four questions I missed.


Good luck.


----------



## iHubble (Aug 27, 2015)

MackTheKnife said:


> Good luck.



I PASSED!!!!! Probably one of the hardest tests that I've taken. Those pilot questions were certainly no joke if I had them...


----------



## Em K (Aug 27, 2015)

iHubble said:


> I PASSED!!!!! Probably one of the hardest tests that I've taken. Those pilot questions were certainly no joke if I had them...


Congratulations!!


----------



## Tuf Duff in Chains (Sep 1, 2015)

79 AND I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NTXFF (Sep 2, 2015)

EMT-B 50 something questions and passed 5+ years ago.
EMT-P 77 questions and passed.


----------



## Em K (Sep 3, 2015)

Passed my cognitive exam last month... but my psychomotor exam (which I took with my instructor) expired, so I need to retest to be "officially" certified! 
But, how does one find a psychomotor exam location? I'm using the NREMT website to locate one, but all I'm finding are for Advanced and Paramedic levels... Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## HopefulyAnEMTsoon (Sep 8, 2015)

Just took my  first EMT-B test about an hour ago, that test was so hard and poorly worded questions !!!! ....questions stopped at 70. Pretty sure i answered the last question wrong / not sure if this matters? Fingers crossed  . will post my results once they arrive wish me luck!

PS: even had a random question asking about the exact name of a chemical that a kid had probably messed with? how the hell would i know!!?!


----------



## Tillyemt (Sep 8, 2015)

120 and passed!!!

I was FOR SURE that I had failed, but nope I passed!!!


----------



## AMarra (Sep 9, 2015)

Passed NREMT-B in low 70s.
Passed my Florida Paramedic Exam today! (150 questions flat)


----------



## eliszf (Sep 10, 2015)

120 and passed!


----------



## woogyboogy (Sep 13, 2015)

Stopped at 70 questions and passed.


----------



## pghmedic580 (Sep 14, 2015)

70 questions... 
passed!


----------



## over seijasw (Sep 16, 2015)

120/pass


----------



## EMT508 (Sep 18, 2015)

Passed and it went to the very end. 120.


----------



## MiamiC33 (Sep 19, 2015)

70 questions and was stopped very nervous! Won't see results until Monday. Second attempt at the nremt test. First time failed but only reached up to 60 something. Help!!!!


----------



## chrisp368 (Sep 27, 2015)

I just took mine today it stopped me at 75 questions, hoping I passed (don't know until Monday morning). One friend of mine passed his and only answered 65 questions (first time) and another friend passed with 112 questions (first time). Spoke to a classmate of mine today and she said she failed and was stopped around 85ish questions (first time).


----------



## Charles (Sep 27, 2015)

Upper 60s or lower 70s. Passed.
I seriously thought I failed because there was some topics I vaguely remembered/unsure that I even learned. According to my dad whom has taken tests at Pearson Vue centers before for Apics, they add a few questions that don't count against you if you get them wrong, just to guage how knowledgable people are on certain things. If that is true, I guess I saw a few bluffs on the NREMT that stumped me lol


----------



## Malika97 (Sep 29, 2015)

72 questions I failed I try again in two weeks


----------



## Wings91 (Oct 3, 2015)

Passed at around 120.


----------



## RB2 (Oct 4, 2015)

120 first time failed!
120 second time and passed!!!!!

woooooo thank god its over!!!!!


----------



## Juanitabcm (Oct 5, 2015)

I had 97 I believe and my score was an 82


----------



## EMSComeLately (Oct 7, 2015)

EMT-P 80 and passed, today (results 3.5hrs after).  Now, if only NREMT would issue the darned registration number, I could submit my state's license application.


----------



## Bstnsportsfan (Oct 14, 2015)

Em K said:


> but my psychomotor exam (which I took with my instructor) expired, so I need to retest to be "officially" certified!
> But, how does one find a psychomotor exam location? I'm using the NREMT website to locate one, but all I'm finding are for Advanced and Paramedic levels... Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!



Contact the school in which you completed your EMT training at. The same thing happened to me and I contacted the program director, paid $65 and was able to take the psychomotor exam with the summer students. 

My exam stopped around 55-65 questions. I didn't see the exact number but I was only about 30 minutes into the exam. I had completed the program in December 2013 and passed my first attempt in July 2015.


----------



## rroop32 (Oct 18, 2015)

About 70 passed first time


----------



## Traumawaffles (Oct 24, 2015)

Just took the exam yesterday, stopped at 70 and don't have the results yet.


----------



## Tk11 (Oct 24, 2015)

70, failed 
120, failed 
120, passed


----------



## Traumawaffles (Oct 26, 2015)

Update: 70 questions and I passed!


----------



## Hopefully a Medic soon (Oct 26, 2015)

Took my medic test this afternoon, was booted at 80ish questions, now waiting to see the results.


----------



## kev54 (Oct 27, 2015)

When I took mine it stopped at 72 for my EMT-Basic.


----------



## Hopefully a Medic soon (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeah not sure what is going on with mine was booted out at 80ish, but told I failed today.  For some reason it shows I tested in MO somewhere, when I tested in Springfield, IL.  Something seems weird there.  NREMT could not offer a explanation for it.


----------



## Hopefully a Medic soon (Oct 28, 2015)

This was a paramedic test.


----------



## Giant81 (Nov 2, 2015)

took it back in June, 

EMT-Basic, 70, passed


----------



## chrisp368 (Nov 9, 2015)

first time I took it I was stopped around 75 and found out I didn't pass. took it again today and took all 120 questions, hoping I passed somehow


----------



## heckler18 (Nov 10, 2015)

AEMT test, 135 questions for everybody apparently.  Has a counter in the corner to let you know how many questions you have answered (i.e. 78 of 135).  But I passed!


----------



## Justjewit (Nov 16, 2015)

EMT B test. 120 questions. Passed first try


----------



## EMSErin (Nov 16, 2015)

Just found out today! 73 and passed.


----------



## PunisherDoc (Dec 12, 2015)

74 questions on Thursday, passed. EMT-B. I had to refresh via testing.


----------



## Claytonemt (Dec 17, 2015)

Fire3456 said:


> Just for information purposes...A "Fun Facts" Thread"!
> 
> Would everyone post the number of questions you answered before the test stopped.  And post if you passed or failed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claytonemt (Dec 17, 2015)

Test stopped at 70.  Waiting to find out if passed.  NREMT was way different than EMT 20 years ago.  Hoping I pass because Paramedic starts in January.

Clayton


----------



## Andii (Dec 17, 2015)

Emt-B . 70 questions. Passed


----------



## Claytonemt (Dec 18, 2015)

when did you get your results back?  I took my test yesterday.  Nothing yet.


----------



## Jdog (Dec 23, 2015)

Took the NREMT today. It cut me off at 70 questions. Anxiously awaiting to see if I passed or not.


----------



## Jdog (Dec 23, 2015)

Found out at 0800 this morning that I passed!


----------



## Emmanuel (Jan 4, 2016)

EMT-B. Took it Saturday Jan 2nd and it cut me off around 80-85 questions and found out today at 6:00am that I passed!


----------



## LazyBeeh (Jan 5, 2016)

Took my EMT-B test today around 3pm. I got cut off at 70 questions, I hope I passed. Fingers crossed


----------



## srcoen (Jan 6, 2016)

Yesterday, 70 questions... passed!!


----------



## MinnieToo (Jan 6, 2016)

My test cut off at question 71 ... and I just learned I passed!!


----------



## MinnieToo (Jan 6, 2016)

I did want to add that I left the test building convinced I had failed!! The questions were difficult and I got so nervous I ran through the 71 questions in just over 30 minutes!!!


----------



## justinjacc (Jan 6, 2016)

I tested today at 9:30am. Cut me off at 71 questions and passed on my first try!!


----------



## wanderingmedic (Jan 7, 2016)

I retook my medic to recertify, and it cut off at 80 ish just like the first time. I passed.


----------



## Shannon Clawson (Jan 9, 2016)

70 Questions. Passed 1st attempt


----------



## Jane (Jan 10, 2016)

Took it Friday. Stopped at 64 questions. I won't know until Monday or Tuesday if I passed or failed. When I walked out of there, I was not feeling good about it at all due to the fact I finished so quickly (30-45 mins). Ended up having a panic attack in my car and I've been an anxious mess all weekend.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 10, 2016)

37 questions. Failed.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 10, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> 37 questions. Failed.


Haha, loser. I at least got to 42 before I failed.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 10, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Haha, loser. I at least got to 42 before I failed.


Why do we need that darn nremt. It gives you four right answers to choose from. I'm good with skills though!


----------



## Jane (Jan 11, 2016)

UPDATE - I passed!! 64 questions


----------



## JustinBieberFan (Jan 12, 2016)

I just took the NREMT exam this past Saturday and it stopped at 70ish questions (maybe 70, 71, or 72?).

Found out this morning that I passed.


----------



## adam c (Jan 19, 2016)

EMT-b 72 questions and medic at 76 questions. Some of the questions are quite crafty.....


----------



## trell959 (Jan 23, 2016)

EMT-B, cut me off at 60. Passed.


----------



## Rosebit78 (Jan 24, 2016)

I think mine was 74 when it cut off.  Passed


----------



## HH1251 (Jan 24, 2016)

I was cut off at 70 and passed


----------



## Qhfdfirefighter (Jan 28, 2016)

Took the NREMT-E exam jan 13th Passed the first time at 70 questions and so did most of my class mates and friends at the fire house that took classes at the same time! My advice study and read the questions slowly alot of them try to trick you! And study the practical skill sheets cause they go along with the way alot of the questions are. Good luck to everyone!

Btw i thought i failed for sure i took the test at night too (huge mistake) slept only a few hours cause i thought for sure i failed and was angry BUT then i woke up logged onto the NREMT website and saw i passed! So guys if the test seems really hard and you studied you probably did fine.


----------



## Qhfdfirefighter (Jan 28, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Why do we need that darn nremt. It gives you four right answers to choose from. I'm good with skills though!



Go over your skill sheets you'll be fine


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 28, 2016)

Qhfdfirefighter said:


> Go over your skill sheets you'll be fine


Thanks bro. I had to take a refreshr because I failed so much, but I no its what I'm meant to do.


----------



## LeeroyJenkins (Feb 1, 2016)

EMT - 70 Questions - Passed

A little more detail because these are questions I was frantically trying to find an answer to after I had taken the test.  I took my exam Friday afternoon (started 1:30 PM MST and finished around 2:30 PM MST).  My results were posted on the NREMT website around 6:30 AM MST on Monday morning.  Huge props to NREMT for pushing out the results so quickly.  Huge learning experience for me when it comes to scheduling the exam Friday afternoon.  I got the last question wrong.  That is what kept me awake the past 48 hours.  I was under the impression that once I got enough correct answers or I had so many wrong answers there was no way I could pass the exam the exam would end.  To protect the sanctity of the exam I can't discuss what the question was but I was debating between two answers.  After the exam, I got my phone back and immediately researched the question and found out that I had chosen the wrong answer.


----------



## Rlmiddlebrooks (Feb 1, 2016)

Took the EMT test today at 11:45est and got the results by 3:00est which I think was outstanding. 120 questions and I passed. I kept hearing that if the test went to 120 it's likely you failed well not so in my case.


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 1, 2016)

Rlmiddlebrooks said:


> Took the EMT test today at 11:45est and got the results by 3:00est which I think was outstanding. 120 questions and I passed. I kept hearing that if the test went to 120 it's likely you failed well not so in my case.


Sometimes the test goest to the max questions for testing of the test purposes even after you answered enough questions to pass.


----------



## MinnieToo (Feb 2, 2016)

LeeroyJenkins said:


> EMT - 70 Questions - Passed
> 
> A little more detail because these are questions I was frantically trying to find an answer to after I had taken the test.  I took my exam Friday afternoon (started 1:30 PM MST and finished around 2:30 PM MST).  My results were posted on the NREMT website around 6:30 AM MST on Monday morning.  Huge props to NREMT for pushing out the results so quickly.  Huge learning experience for me when it comes to scheduling the exam Friday afternoon.  I got the last question wrong.  That is what kept me awake the past 48 hours.  I was under the impression that once I got enough correct answers or I had so many wrong answers there was no way I could pass the exam the exam would end.  To protect the sanctity of the exam I can't discuss what the question was but I was debating between two answers.  After the exam, I got my phone back and immediately researched the question and found out that I had chosen the wrong answer.



Maybe you were wrong about being wrong!


----------



## Joshlaroe (Feb 4, 2016)

I stopped exactly at 72 and passed. I had two friends stop in the 120's and pass. I've been told that once the computer is certain that you've failed/passed most of the questions, it stops. It also gives you questions you shouldn't know haha or questions it wants you to fail.


----------



## Chappell (Feb 5, 2016)

I failed the first time at around 120 and the next time I passed at 69! Thought I had failed again because it was so low.


----------



## Church (Feb 8, 2016)

My test stopped at 70.... Passed. Took it Saturday around 2pm EST, and got my results this morning around 9am. (Never will I schedule a weekend test again, the anxiety was real.)


----------



## Ethan (Feb 8, 2016)

92 questions EMT Paramedic passed took test Friday results Monday at 0800


----------



## ChrisC5928 (Feb 12, 2016)

71 - passed


----------



## EMTaylor (Feb 15, 2016)

I passed with 70. I've heard that if you're getting paramedic based questions on your EMT-B test, that is a GOOD thing. It means you've been answering EMT questions efficiently.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 15, 2016)

EMTaylor said:


> I passed with 70. I've heard that if you're getting paramedic based questions on your EMT-B test, that is a GOOD thing. It means you've been answering EMT questions efficiently.


The "paramedic" style questions are more often pilot questions.


----------



## EMTaylor (Feb 15, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> The "paramedic" style questions are more often pilot questions.


The more you know.


----------



## RCB327 (Feb 18, 2016)

Ok so I've been reading these for months figured I might as well post my story...

Took the NREMT the first time and got cut off at 120 questions. Convinced I failed. Found out the same day I passed!

When I moved back home to FL I learned that I order to obtain Florida certification I was going to have to retake the written exam for them. Had I known that before I took the written for just basic NREMT certification, I would have waited and killed 2 birds with one stone. Regardless when I went in the 2nd time to take it, I was HIGHLY confident that I was gonna nail it. Studied a ton and felt so prepared. When I got cut off at 70 questions I was actually happy! I was like wooh glad I didn't have to be brought all the way to the end and the computer is confident that I'm good! Told everyone I was pretty sure I passed.

Next day comes around and I FAILED!!!! Not only did I fail but I ranked "below passing" in 4/5 stations. (Was above passing in cardiac). Anyway was devastated. Studied a lot more and was scared ****less to take it the 3rd time.

Take it a month later, got stopped at 72 questions, possibly got the last question wrong by the way. It was a pregnancy emergency related question. I left crying convinced I failed. Worst 24 hours of my life thinking "I might give up" hahaha! This morning got the news PASSSSSSED. Now I can start my new job. Hope this helps for people freakin out.


----------



## RCB327 (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh and by the way. I had Atleast 3 repeat questions towards the end about the same 2 topics. Literally had me dying. Asked me 3 times how to treat a 2nd degree burn (wet gauze, dry, ointment, water etc).  I kept saying dry dressing. And then I got 3 questions on CYSTIC FIBROSIS. 3 questions. That is one condition I NEVER studied. wow. No words. Got a question about oxycodon overdose and cocaine. Got Atleast 3 random pharmaceutical questions (not on typical aspirin nitro glucose stuff), meds I had a hard time even recognizing. And all aside I passed, there is hope!


----------



## Chappell (Feb 18, 2016)

Congrats! That's awesome. That does suck that they made you take it over like that. Good luck on your new job


----------



## NCHarkins (Feb 26, 2016)

I finished the test at either 69 or 70 and passed. Not sure which one because I was so focused on the test, and then I clicked next and all of the sudden it was over. At first I was glad... but then I felt horrible. Like I wished I was more prepared for it to end or something lol


----------



## ffnremtbutler (Feb 27, 2016)

Fire3456 said:


> Just for information purposes...A "Fun Facts" Thread"!
> 
> Would everyone post the number of questions you answered before the test stopped.  And post if you passed or failed.
> 
> ...


70 and I  passed , my wife had 135 and passed . I had to laugh.


----------



## Haybale3297 (Feb 28, 2016)

1st time I took it stopped at 70 and failed, I took it again yesterday and it stopped @117 I'm thinking I failed again. Just a bunch of weird questions at the end. Sucks I gotta wait tell tomorrow to find out


----------



## zach evangelho (Mar 8, 2016)

Took test yesterday and took 142 questions. Super difficult questions and super easy questions. Studied jb learning and paramedic book and felt super prepared. I passed!!!!


----------



## Brian Lyon (Mar 10, 2016)

Don't listen to anyone saying you got below 90 you passed above 120 you failed. I got 70 questions and failed, and I'm not just ranting because I'm mad I failed, but the way this whole test works is ridiculously stupid. Would of much rather done it on paper and waited the 4-5 weeks. At least then it wasn't adaptive, and if you started failing on the first half, you have a chance to bring your score up the second half.


----------



## Richardcano34 (Mar 16, 2016)

Took the test this afternoon stopped me at 71 I'll keep checking tonight and then tomorrow for the results. Anyone else pass at 71?


----------



## Guinnms (Mar 16, 2016)

Fire3456 said:


> Just for information purposes...A "Fun Facts" Thread"!
> 
> Would everyone post the number of questions you answered before the test stopped.  And post if you passed or failed.
> 
> ...





Fire3456 said:


> Just for information purposes...A "Fun Facts" Thread"!
> 
> Would everyone post the number of questions you answered before the test stopped.  And post if you passed or failed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guinnms (Mar 16, 2016)

I failed NREMT-P twice and both times it stopped me at 80. Just took it for the third time today, cut me off at 80 again. Not confident. Studied for all of them, but studied my *** off for weeks for the third attempt and still not a good feeling. Will update tomorrow when I get the results.


----------



## Richardcano34 (Mar 17, 2016)

So got my results today didn't make it after the third attempt they require a refresher course here in Florida?


----------



## Guinnms (Mar 18, 2016)

I passed on my third attempt!!


----------



## conemt (Mar 21, 2016)

Passed on my first try. 70 questions and it cut off. I went through a program that uses jblearning


----------



## ego (Mar 21, 2016)

conemt said:


> Passed on my first try. 70 questions and it cut off. I went through a program that uses jblearning




Medic or EMT?


----------



## conemt (Mar 21, 2016)

ego said:


> Medic or EMT?


Sorry, EMT. As seen in my Education.


----------



## ego (Mar 23, 2016)

Stopped at 80. Hope I passed


----------



## Resqmedic (Mar 23, 2016)

Took NREMT-P in Feb shut off at 81, and passed


----------



## HeathaB33 (Mar 24, 2016)

Richardcano34 said:


> Took the test this afternoon stopped me at 71 I'll keep checking tonight and then tomorrow for the results. Anyone else pass at 71?


----------



## HeathaB33 (Mar 24, 2016)

Took it yesterday and went to 120. Had the highest grade in my class and had no problems with the practicals, but lost complete confidence in myself when I started answering questions past 80. I took the class this summer and with my job and family stuff, I had no time until now to take it. I didn't study because I went in with the attitude that I was going to fail and I just wanted a starting point to start studying again. Well, after knowing I flunked, I actually passed and woke up with the info when I logged into the nremt site. Bottom line, IF YOU HIT 120, YOU CAN STILL PASS... there is no truth to the rumors that a low number is always better. If you work in hard in your class and know how the body systems work, you will do well on the test and as an emt.


----------



## Kevinf (Mar 24, 2016)

Recerted EMT at 70 questions. That's the third exam that's ended at 70 with a pass. I had a few repeat questions and one I couldn't make heads or tails out of because it was so vague and with really screwball answers.


----------



## beaucait (Mar 24, 2016)

It took me 30 mins and 70 questions to pass. Either you know the material or you don't.


----------



## ego (Mar 24, 2016)

Took me about 30 minutes. Passed at 80 know for 100% fact I got the last question wrong so was sure I failed.


----------



## beaucait (Mar 24, 2016)

I found the test giving me questions that I had never even heard of in anatomy class, let alone EMT class. That's how I knew I was doing good.


----------



## Colin8 (Mar 25, 2016)

HeathaB33 said:


> Took it yesterday and went to 120. Had the highest grade in my class and had no problems with the practicals, but lost complete confidence in myself when I started answering questions past 80. I took the class this summer and with my job and family stuff, I had no time until now to take it. I didn't study because I went in with the attitude that I was going to fail and I just wanted a starting point to start studying again. Well, after knowing I flunked, I actually passed and woke up with the info when I logged into the nremt site. Bottom line, IF YOU HIT 120, YOU CAN STILL PASS... there is no truth to the rumors that a low number is always better. If you work in hard in your class and know how the body systems work, you will do well on the test and as an emt.



took mine yesterday. went to 120..so well see


----------



## BassoonEMT (Mar 25, 2016)

Took the Paramedic last week. Honestly, I stopped checking the number after every question so when it cut me off I'm not sure where I was. Last number I saw was 71, so it must have been in the low 80s where it cut me off.  I think 80 is the minimum for paramedic?

Either way, I passed. Got my shiny gold patch in the mail 

If you haven't read up on how the test works, I suggest you do. Gave some good insight on it and curbed some nerves... also made some worries worse... oh well.


----------



## Firemedic271 (Mar 25, 2016)

Colin8 said:


> took mine yesterday. went to 120..so well see


I agree i went up to 150 and it shut off and I passed I took it on a Saturday got my results Monday morning! Longest weekend of my life!


----------



## Medicgirli87 (Mar 27, 2016)

71 questions for the nremt basic, passed was scared sh***less but hey studying paid off  oh and first try


----------



## suthermann (Mar 31, 2016)

69 Questions EMT passed! 1st Time.


----------



## suthermann (Mar 31, 2016)

Jb test prep and fisdap are great!


----------



## Drew4416 (Apr 4, 2016)

Took the test on April 2, 2016. I stopped somewhere under 120 (117 or 118 i think). I was feeling really nervous and thought i failed but found out today that I passed, so I am here to also confirm that you can still pass with a high number of questions.


----------



## Kevespn (Apr 5, 2016)

Majority of my firefighters Cadet buddies have already passed the Emt-b but I never gave up.  I found out today that I passed! The question stop me @ 73


The most intense fight a Human will ever have is between the person they're & the person they're capable of becoming.


----------



## TattooedNay (Apr 7, 2016)

CaitlinBelinda said:


> Either you know the material or you don't.



Although I hate this phrase, I agree it applies more to the psychomotor portion. The cognitive exam is a beast.


----------



## Nomadicflyer (Apr 7, 2016)

WMI student, in the WEMT course.  Used PocketPrep, as well.  Answered 85-ish questions, just knew I had failed it.  Took me an hour.  Next day I found out I passed.  There were 10 of is, all similar experiences.


----------



## TattooedNay (Apr 8, 2016)

First try- I was the lucky one who was randomly selected to get all 150 questions and be asked ABG'S and other in hospital lab values. Needless to say I failed

Second try (last night) Cut off at 95. I just found out I passed. I'm FINALLY a Paramedic.


----------



## Mark Herrenkohl (Apr 17, 2016)

Sat for the NREMT today and cut me off at 70 questions.  I came out thinking I failed the test and was pretty frustrated with the content of the questions.  Although most who posted indicated they passed, I'm still unsure......waiting..


----------



## Sergio (Apr 17, 2016)

Took the test Friday, it stopped at 70 questions. I've been refreshing the NREMT website since, but I guess it won't be available until Monday. Pretty nervous. I'll update again with whether I failed/passed.


----------



## Mark Herrenkohl (Apr 18, 2016)

Mark Herrenkohl said:


> Sat for the NREMT today and cut me off at 70 questions.  I came out thinking I failed the test and was pretty frustrated with the content of the questions.  Although most who posted indicated they passed, I'm still unsure......waiting..


Found out this morning I PASSED!


----------



## Sergio (Apr 18, 2016)

Sergio said:


> Took the test Friday, it stopped at 70 questions. I've been refreshing the NREMT website since, but I guess it won't be available until Monday. Pretty nervous. I'll update again with whether I failed/passed.



Also found out I passed this morning! Most difficult test I've ever taken. I was sure I had failed.


----------



## Kent (Apr 18, 2016)

Take the test today. Failed the first time about 2 months ago due to my ignorance of the fact that if I passed the class even with an A, I could pass it with minimal studying. Boy was I wrong. Studied hard and figure out today if it paid off.


----------



## BKinNV (Apr 18, 2016)

Finished my test at 72 questions and passed.


----------



## Kent (Apr 19, 2016)

Passed at 120! Stresses are now off


----------



## AllGoode (Apr 19, 2016)

72 and passed!


----------



## Loki Grim (Apr 24, 2016)

EMT, stopped as 70 and feel like I failed. I'll update if I'm wrong.


----------



## AllGoode (Apr 24, 2016)

Loki Grim said:


> EMT, stopped as 70 and I KNOW that I failed. I'll update if I'm wrong.


I knew that I failed too. In fact, I got my acceptance email while I was looking up how to retest.

In fact, I don't know a single person who walked out of testing feeling confident about it.

You got it!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loki Grim (Apr 25, 2016)

Passed on 70 exactly, test took approximately 35 minutes and I was sure that I had failed. Took the test on a Saturday, longest weekend of my life.


----------



## TSmedic (Apr 25, 2016)

Took my NREMT-P today! Cut off at 86 questions I'm pretty sure I got my last question right but the other questions I feel like I bomed!


----------



## Firemedic271 (Apr 26, 2016)

TSmedic said:


> Took my NREMT-P today! Cut off at 86 questions I'm pretty sure I got my last question right but the other questions I feel like I bomed!


Keep your head up I walked out feeling the same way when I took my medic exam


----------



## marian (May 4, 2016)

Btwn 68 and 72 questions. Passed first try.


AllGoode said:


> In fact, I don't know a single person who walked out of testing feeling confident about it.


Meh. I'm not going to say that I felt confident that I passed when I walked out of the exam but I would have been stunned if I hadn't passed the first time.

I scored well in my class, I scored a 78% on the first 100 question practice test, and I then went and studied my backside off (I went through my textbook, typed up my class notes, did every question available on JB Learning *at least twice*, and did all the questions available on FISDAP at least once (most of them twice)). The last practice test I took was close to 90%.

So while I was still nervous leaving the exam, I would have been very surprised if I hadn't passed.


----------



## Carlisle122 (May 6, 2016)

Stopped at 71 questions after about 40 minutes. I walked out not very confident at all, although I know I got the last question right. Checked the next morning and I passed! I went in confident but nervous, I did very well throughout the class but not so well on practice tests (which I think were harder than expected on purpose).


----------



## Phoenix Horn (May 12, 2016)

sutclifj908 said:


> *Nremt*
> 
> 124 fail
> 94 pass


Took it yesterday 
94 failed, 1st time


----------



## bcemr (May 17, 2016)

1st test attempt
135 questions, 0 confidence after walking out. Think I got the last Q wrong.  Hopefully will know results soon.


----------



## Phoenix Horn (May 17, 2016)

bcemr said:


> 1st test attempt
> 135 questions, 0 confidence after walking out. Think I got the last Q wrong.  Hopefully will know results soon.


My buddy got 134 questions, thought for sure he failed, he passed.


----------



## bcemr (May 18, 2016)

Failed first attempt


----------



## Phoenix Horn (May 18, 2016)

bcemr said:


> Failed first attempt


Bummer man!! I'm sorry to hear that. I'm taking the retest in 30days. I don't know if you have heard of emtprep.com but it was recommended to me. I've been using it and I think it's the best test prep out there.


----------



## ShiannCamacho (May 20, 2016)

Passed at 150 questions. 

Ok so I literally just made this account to post this. I took the exam at 5 pm yesterday (NREMT-P) I've been out of school for 6 months, and waited until now to test. My grandmother passed the last semester of paramedic school and it was very very hard for me to concentrate. 

Let me start off by saying this is NOT AN EASY exam. I'm pretty good at taking exams, but this makes you feel like you're failing. I had insane questions about hemoglobin levels and things way beyond a paramedics scope of practice. I want to bridge to nursing next, so thankfully I knew these questions. (also I work in a hospital)  Also, where I live (FL) just changed our state to require NREMT-P. Not the regular state... I knew people with an ANSWER key to the state and passed easily. I assume they caught on. My advice to anyone is to study hard, if you're confused go back to airway. 
I used EMT-national-training and I feel like it helped. I also read chapter reviews. I studied for about 4 weeks. 
Shiann De La Caridad Camacho, Paramedic, FL


----------



## bcemr (Jun 8, 2016)

I just took my second Paramedic attempt this morning.  The test stopped at 80 questions and I got the last one right. 
This one felt a lot better, having spent a huge amount of time learning how to take the exam by spending time on JB Learning and medictests.com

That said, I'm in a state of panic not knowing if I passed or not.


----------



## bcemr (Jun 8, 2016)

Results are in - passed.


----------



## ShiannCamacho (Jun 8, 2016)

bcemr said:


> Results are in - passed.



congratulations!


----------



## Jpk429 (Jun 10, 2016)

Took it yesterday. Stopped on 63 and passed.


----------



## Jpk429 (Jun 10, 2016)

Jpk429 said:


> Took it yesterday. Stopped on 63 and passed.


Nremt basic that is


----------



## mikeboss550 (Jun 13, 2016)

119 passed 
Basic


----------



## Debster (Jun 18, 2016)

Paramedic 2013.  The most it could ask me.
Passed.


----------



## ThePants (Jun 20, 2016)

Got my results this morning.  NREMT-B, 70 questions, and passed.  Thought I was a goner for sure, though.  The test asked some super easy questions, and then it seemed like the questions got super hard.  I could swear I got the last question wrong.


----------



## MinnieToo (Jun 20, 2016)

ThePants said:


> Got my results this morning.  NREMT-B, 70 questions, and passed.  Thought I was a goner for sure, though.  The test asked some super easy questions, and then it seemed like the questions got super hard.  I could swear I got the last question wrong.



Congratulations! I know exactly how you felt ... my experience was almost exactly the same!


----------



## ThePants (Jun 20, 2016)

MinnieToo said:


> Congratulations! I know exactly how you felt ... my experience was almost exactly the same!



LOL.  Thanks for the congrats.  Closest I've gotten to a welcome on the forum.    Congrats to you as well.


----------



## jteeters (Jun 25, 2016)

80...failed. two weeks later, 120...passed.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jun 27, 2016)

ThePants said:


> LOL.  Thanks for the congrats.  Closest I've gotten to a welcome on the forum.    Congrats to you as well.


Here's your welcome: WELCOME! If you've experienced attitude because you're not a PM, screw 'em! You've got some medicgods on this forum that disdain EMTs.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jteeters (Jun 28, 2016)

ThePants said:


> Got my results this morning.  NREMT-B, 70 questions, and passed.  Thought I was a goner for sure, though.  The test asked some super easy questions, and then it seemed like the questions got super hard.  I could swear I got the last question wrong.



Congratulations!!! When I took EMT, I had the same issue.  70 questions...what?  I couldn't possibly pass that quickly.  BUT, I did.  I'm sure you'll be a fine EMT.


----------



## ThePants (Jun 28, 2016)

MackTheKnife said:


> Here's your welcome: WELCOME! If you've experienced attitude because you're not a PM, screw 'em! You've got some medicgods on this forum that disdain EMTs.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


There it is. Thanks Mack.


----------



## Sally21 (Jul 5, 2016)

Stopped around 50 or 69ish and i passed


----------



## jteeters (Jul 5, 2016)

Sally21 said:


> Stopped around 50 or 69ish and i passed



Congratulations!


----------



## Sally21 (Jul 5, 2016)

jteeters said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## ThePants (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes, congratulatory noises!


----------



## Schrott36 (Jul 6, 2016)

taking my test july 19. cant wait!!


----------



## ThePants (Jul 6, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## jteeters (Jul 6, 2016)

Schrott36 said:


> taking my test july 19. cant wait!!



Best of luck to you!


----------



## andrewr1296 (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm embarrassed to say this but, I failed 7 times before passing. But I got shut off multiple time at 70 failing, one time at 90, and multiple times at 120. I passed my 8th try going to 120 questions.


----------



## ashley95 (Jul 12, 2016)

i just took the national registry yesterday it stopped me at 60
i checked this morning and it says 
"congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification"
so i guess i passes !!!!!!


----------



## ThePants (Jul 12, 2016)

Congratumutations!


----------



## jteeters (Jul 12, 2016)

ashley95 said:


> i just took the national registry yesterday it stopped me at 60
> i checked this morning and it says
> "congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification"
> so i guess i passes !!!!!!



Congratulations!


----------



## DSDMedic (Jul 12, 2016)

Did my NREMT at 4:45pm today. Shut me down at 70 questions on the nose, about 45 minutes. I felt really confident with some of my answers, and incredibly un-confident in a batch of my others. Caught myself probably over-thinking a couple of times and had to back down... but oddly enough, with all the studying and brushing up and all, I think the questions I'm most nervous about were the simplest ones. Twisted myself up in knots over the *early* warning sign of shock, for example. Now for the night or night+day of nervous waiting!


----------



## jteeters (Jul 13, 2016)

DSDPhoto said:


> Did my NREMT at 4:45pm today. Shut me down at 70 questions on the nose, about 45 minutes. I felt really confident with some of my answers, and incredibly un-confident in a batch of my others. Caught myself probably over-thinking a couple of times and had to back down... but oddly enough, with all the studying and brushing up and all, I think the questions I'm most nervous about were the simplest ones. Twisted myself up in knots over the *early* warning sign of shock, for example. Now for the night or night+day of nervous waiting!



fingers crossed for you, brother.


----------



## Thatoneguy1313 (Jul 13, 2016)

88 question pass on Monday! Took me a little over an hour.


----------



## DSDMedic (Jul 13, 2016)

Just got the score uploaded. Passed at 70 questions. It took me just about 45 minutes.


----------



## jteeters (Jul 13, 2016)

Congratulations to you both. DSD, are you planning on going on to Paramedic? Thatoneguy, welcome to the craziest job in the world! haha


----------



## DSDMedic (Jul 13, 2016)

jteeters said:


> Congratulations to you both. DSD, are you planning on going on to Paramedic? Thatoneguy, welcome to the craziest job in the world! haha



I'm about halfway through my AEMT at the moment (got it paid for from the outset, so there was no good reason not to get it). Right now I'm undecided about whether I'm going to go up to medic or pivot to RN... probably it will partly depend on whether or not I get onboard with a hospital as an ER tech (primary goal) or take an ambulance job (again) and decide to stick there for a while.


----------



## jteeters (Jul 13, 2016)

Gotcha. Well, good luck with whatever you choose to do!  You'll have us behind you, for sure!


----------



## Thatoneguy1313 (Jul 14, 2016)

jteeters said:


> Congratulations to you both. DSD, are you planning on going on to Paramedic? Thatoneguy, welcome to the craziest job in the world! haha



Thank ya sir! Another 2 weeks or so until the hiring process starts at our local service.


----------



## jteeters (Jul 14, 2016)

Best of luck to you, sir.


----------



## Hold My Beer (Jul 15, 2016)

71 and passed for NREMT-P everyone in my class passed between 68-75. One of my classmates got the audit and had to suffer through the entire test 120 or 150 I forget.


----------



## ThePants (Jul 18, 2016)

Just received my state certification.  Whoo, that was a lotta hoops.  Still have to clear the DMV amberlance certificate, and then I might actually be employable.


----------



## ecphotoman (Jul 18, 2016)

Hold My Beer said:


> 71 and passed for NREMT-P everyone in my class passed between 68-75. One of my classmates got the audit and had to suffer through the entire test 120 or 150 I forget.


That happened to me when I took mine. It was the worst! I thought I had failed cause it kept giving me questions lol.

Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## thyule (Jul 20, 2016)

Used MedicTests online to review. Took the exam on July 15th. 1St attempt. 70 questions in under 50 minutes.  Got my results on Monday July 18th.  Passed.


----------



## MinnieToo (Jul 20, 2016)

thyule said:


> Used MedicTests online to review. Took the exam on July 15th. 1St attempt. 70 questions in under 50 minutes.  Got my results on Monday July 18th.  Passed.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Lopester (Jul 20, 2016)

got all 150. failed. EMT-p


----------



## thyule (Jul 20, 2016)

MinnieToo said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you!


----------



## jteeters (Jul 20, 2016)

Lopester said:


> got all 150. failed. EMT-p



Get it next time. Study up. Have faith. I failed my first time.


----------



## Patrickmb (Jul 20, 2016)

I took the NREMT on Monday 7/18. Stopped at 71 questions and Passed!!! 1st attempt!


----------



## Firemedic271 (Jul 22, 2016)

Lopester said:


> got all 150. failed. EMT-p


I got 150 the first time as well, and failed, studied my butt off using fisdap and passed it at 150 again. Try fisdap it's highly recommended. Good luck keep your head up!


----------



## Apie2546 (Jul 27, 2016)

Got stopped at 90 on EMR will update my post on results


----------



## jteeters (Jul 27, 2016)

Apie2546 said:


> Got stopped at 90 on EMR will update my post on results



Good luck, brother! Hope you nailed it.


----------



## Apie2546 (Jul 28, 2016)

jteeters said:


> Good luck, brother! Hope you nailed it.


Passed it!!


----------



## jteeters (Jul 28, 2016)

Rock on, bro! Any plans for EMT or Paramedic?


----------



## ThePants (Jul 28, 2016)

Apie2546 said:


> Passed it!!


Right on.


----------



## Apie2546 (Jul 28, 2016)

jteeters said:


> Rock on, bro! Any plans for EMT or Paramedic?


I start working with a 911 in town once I get my license from the state. And once I save up some money, I'll get my EMT B. I plan on doing career firefighting hopefully


----------



## Swanson (Aug 1, 2016)

I took the NREMT-B last month. Ran 120-questions. I was entirely sure I failed the test. Came home angry, started looking up study guide programs to purchase to take it again. The next morning I went to check my results to see what I had to focus on, I had to read the Congratulation notice 3-4 times before I believed it.


----------



## AudiGirl (Aug 1, 2016)

Haven't taken it yet, but this was fun to look through


----------



## Firemedic271 (Aug 1, 2016)

AudiGirl said:


> Haven't taken it yet, but this was fun to look through


Well good luck when you do take it! Have you finished your emt or medic class yet?


----------



## jteeters (Aug 2, 2016)

AudiGirl said:


> Haven't taken it yet, but this was fun to look through




Good luck when you do!


----------



## SashaCherie (Aug 2, 2016)

Welp, I took my test this morning. I got 120 questions. I am almost 99% positive that I completely failed it. I studied my *** off, but those questions were hard. Still waiting for my results


----------



## dahv (Aug 3, 2016)

I got cut off at 70 questions on my EMT-B test. I thought I had totally bombed it but I passed!! If you see a bunch of questions that seem like they're out of your scope, fear not! That probably just means that you answered all of the easier questions right so now the test is giving you harder questions. I was being asked about drugs and diseases that were totally out of my scope. Remember, it's an adaptive test, so the test will seem hard to every person who takes it no matter how well you did.


----------



## SashaCherie (Aug 3, 2016)

SashaCherie said:


> Welp, I took my test this morning. I got 120 questions. I am almost 99% positive that I completely failed it. I studied my *** off, but those questions were hard. Still waiting for my results


I PASSED! I CANT BELIEVE IT! I PASSED!


----------



## SashaCherie (Aug 3, 2016)

dahv said:


> I got cut off at 70 questions on my EMT-B test. I thought I had totally bombed it but I passed!! If you see a bunch of questions that seem like they're out of your scope, fear not! That probably just means that you answered all of the easier questions right so now the test is giving you harder questions. I was being asked about drugs and diseases that were totally out of my scope. Remember, it's an adaptive test, so the test will seem hard to every person who takes it no matter how well you did.


I completely agree with you! I thought I failed it because I was getting some crazy questions that I thought I wasn't even allowed to answer.


----------



## dahv (Aug 3, 2016)

SashaCherie said:


> I completely agree with you! I thought I failed it because I was getting some crazy questions that I thought I wasn't even allowed to answer.



CONGRATS )))))))))


----------



## AudiGirl (Aug 3, 2016)

Firemedic271 said:


> Well good luck when you do take it! Have you finished your emt or medic class yet?


 
No, I'll be starting the program the end of September.
In the time being I've decided to take a prep course, and will be going to the BLS class this Friday.


----------



## jteeters (Aug 3, 2016)

SashaCherie said:


> I completely agree with you! I thought I failed it because I was getting some crazy questions that I thought I wasn't even allowed to answer.



Congratulations!  May your career in EMS be long and rewarding!


----------



## Firemedic271 (Aug 3, 2016)

AudiGirl said:


> No, I'll be starting the program the end of September.
> In the time being I've decided to take a prep course, and will be going to the BLS class this Friday.


Oh ok well good luck!!! If you need anything ask away!!! There's a lot of resources here!


----------



## AudiGirl (Aug 3, 2016)

Firemedic271 said:


> Oh ok well good luck!!! If you need anything ask away!!! There's a lot of resources here!


Thank you! Yes, im so glad I found this website =)


----------



## KRYS82 (Aug 4, 2016)

Took the test on July 28th, 2016. I was stopped at 120 questions...PASSED... First time taking it


----------



## jteeters (Aug 4, 2016)

KRYS82 said:


> Took the test on July 28th, 2016. I was stopped at 120 questions...PASSED... First time taking it



Congratulations!  120 questions was what I took the second time I took the Paramedic test.  Its enough to make the heart sink, isn't it?  May your career be long and rewarding.


----------



## Schrott36 (Aug 5, 2016)

I never came back to update, I was so excited! took my test july 19, it stopped me at 81 questions. I felt really awful about it, but after a couple hours of pacing the room and refreshing my browser...I PASSED!!!


----------



## AudiGirl (Aug 5, 2016)

Schrott36 said:


> I never came back to update, I was so excited! took my test july 19, it stopped me at 81 questions. I felt really awful about it, but after a couple hours of pacing the room and refreshing my browser...I PASSED!!!


Woohoo! Congrats


----------



## Schrott36 (Aug 5, 2016)

AudiGirl said:


> Woohoo! Congrats


thanks! most nerve wracking thing ever


----------



## Cadein (Aug 6, 2016)

I took the test this afternoon, and haven't gotten the result back yet. I guess I have to wait until Monday. Mine shut off at q120, and this worries me a lot. The questions got really difficult at one point and as I was getting near 120 they are super simple. The difficulty of questions actually fluctuated like Kussmaul Respiration for me. I hoped the system to shut off at around 70~80, but I guess it was a wishful thinking. I do see many people who have passed after reaching 120, and I wish I could be one of them so badly.


----------



## ThePants (Aug 7, 2016)

Cadein said:


> I took the test this afternoon, and haven't gotten the result back yet. I guess I have to wait until Monday. Mine shut off at q120, and this worries me a lot. The questions got really difficult at one point and as I was getting near 120 they are super simple. The difficulty of questions actually fluctuated like Kussmaul Respiration for me. I hoped the system to shut off at around 70~80, but I guess it was a wishful thinking. I do see many people who have passed after reaching 120, and I wish I could be one of them so badly.


Poor *******.  I took my test on a Friday too, with a three day weekend.  The only good advice I can offer about the test is, take it any other day than a Friday.  Waiting a weekend holding your Johnson is no fun.


----------



## Firemedic271 (Aug 8, 2016)

Cadein said:


> I took the test this afternoon, and haven't gotten the result back yet. I guess I have to wait until Monday. Mine shut off at q120, and this worries me a lot. The questions got really difficult at one point and as I was getting near 120 they are super simple. The difficulty of questions actually fluctuated like Kussmaul Respiration for me. I hoped the system to shut off at around 70~80, but I guess it was a wishful thinking. I do see many people who have passed after reaching 120, and I wish I could be one of them so badly.


Any word on how you did?


----------



## Cadein (Aug 8, 2016)

I passed! I am so surprised as I thought I literally bombed the test. I actually gave up on question 100ish. I didn't get any email though -- I checked it on their website.


----------



## MinnieToo (Aug 8, 2016)

Congratulations!! Isn't it a great feeling when you find out you passed?


----------



## Cadein (Aug 8, 2016)

MinnieToo said:


> Congratulations!! Isn't it a great feeling when you find out you passed?



Thank you! And yes, it is truly exciting. I had to read "congratulations" a few times to confirm that I actually passed.


----------



## ThePants (Aug 9, 2016)

Congratulations!  Time to scrape off the cold sweat and get your state license hooked up.


----------



## Relieved (Aug 10, 2016)

Took less than an hour, shut off at 93 questions. Passed first attempt. I did the same as multiple others. Beat myself up, could have sworn that I failed. Woke up, checked the website and cheered so loud I woke my son up. It is a wonderful feeling to pass. On to the firehouse.


----------



## Bluemtnsky (Aug 12, 2016)

I am such a nerd, was kind of disappointed when it cut off at 70 questions yesterday. Checked (like every hour, and then) first thing this morning and I passed!


----------



## Firemedic271 (Aug 12, 2016)

Bluemtnsky said:


> I am such a nerd, was kind of disappointed when it cut off at 70 questions yesterday. Checked (like every hour, and then) first thing this morning and I passed!


Congrats!
Emt-b?


----------



## Bluemtnsky (Aug 12, 2016)

Firemedic271 said:


> Congrats!
> Emt-b?



Yep, EMT-B


----------



## Kary (Aug 16, 2016)

I took my NREMT (EMT-B) for the 1st time at Pearson VUE yesterday, cut out at #71 and I was sooooooooo disappointed. 

I passed my practicals all 1st try, no retakes, got an A in the 8 week accelerated EMT course, and I felt like I really knew my stuff but that written test was brutal. I felt like almost every question had 2 if not 3 right answers and I am super nervous. Everyone at work who did EMT got 80-90s that passed. I heard 70-120 is normal (60-150 was the range) but now I see tons of people passed at 60-70s. My friend took it the same time and ended in 120s so i'm curious what her results will be compared to mine too. 

I hope my results are posted later today! FXed!!!


----------



## Firemedic271 (Aug 16, 2016)

Kary said:


> I took my NREMT (EMT-B) for the 1st time at Pearson VUE yesterday, cut out at #71 and I was sooooooooo disappointed.
> 
> I passed my practicals all 1st try, no retakes, got an A in the 8 week accelerated EMT course, and I felt like I really knew my stuff but that written test was brutal. I felt like almost every question had 2 if not 3 right answers and I am super nervous. Everyone at work who did EMT got 80-90s that passed. I heard 70-120 is normal (60-150 was the range) but now I see tons of people passed at 60-70s. My friend took it the same time and ended in 120s so i'm curious what her results will be compared to mine too.
> 
> I hope my results are posted later today! FXed!!!


Good luck! You got it! honestly it's so hard to tell by what number you ended on if you passed or not. I've seen so many post and talked to so many people who passed at 60-150. The whole if you get the last question right or wrong tells you wether you passed or not is false, I passed at 150 and got the last question wrong 100% positive I got it wrong. I walked out feeling horrible in my exam and passed I'm sure you did awesome!
Keep your head up and let us know!


----------



## Colt45 (Aug 16, 2016)

Just passed my Advanced EMT test today after 135 questions but Advanced get 135 no matter what pass or fail. SO glad I passed it's a huge weight off the shoulders.


----------



## MsEMT (Aug 16, 2016)

My paramedic exam cut off at 120 and passed


----------



## Kary (Aug 17, 2016)

Firemedic271 said:


> Good luck! You got it! honestly it's so hard to tell by what number you ended on if you passed or not. I've seen so many post and talked to so many people who passed at 60-150. The whole if you get the last question right or wrong tells you wether you passed or not is false, I passed at 150 and got the last question wrong 100% positive I got it wrong. I walked out feeling horrible in my exam and passed I'm sure you did awesome!
> Keep your head up and let us know!


Well good news, I PASSED. And my friend that took it the same day and ended on 121 also PASSED!


----------



## Firemedic271 (Aug 17, 2016)

Kary said:


> Well good news, I PASSED. And my friend that took it the same day and ended on 121 also PASSED!


That's awesome!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ThePants (Aug 17, 2016)

Kary said:


> Well good news, I PASSED. And my friend that took it the same day and ended on 121 also PASSED!



Congratulations to you both.


----------



## mattillakk (Aug 23, 2016)

NRP, 82 questions..  Passed!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Firemedic271 (Aug 23, 2016)

mattillakk said:


> NRP, 82 questions..  Passed!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Welcome to the medic life!!


----------



## mattillakk (Aug 23, 2016)

Firemedic271 said:


> Welcome to the medic life!!


Thanks, my friend! Now.. if the NREMT could be just a tad bit quicker posting the passing results on the psychomotor exam.. that'd be great! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Firemedic271 (Aug 24, 2016)

mattillakk said:


> Thanks, my friend! Now.. if the NREMT could be just a tad bit quicker posting the passing results on the psychomotor exam.. that'd be great!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Well good luck! I'm sure you got it! In my opinion the hands on was much more easier than the written.


----------



## mattillakk (Aug 24, 2016)

Firemedic271 said:


> Well good luck! I'm sure you got it! In my opinion the hands on was much more easier than the written.


The results were posted officially earlier today and I am now registered as NRP!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Firemedic271 (Aug 24, 2016)

mattillakk said:


> The results were posted officially earlier today and I am now registered as NRP!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!


----------



## Firemedic271 (Aug 24, 2016)

Firemedic271 said:


> Congrats!!!


Nothing like passing all your exams and all that weight off your shoulders! You owe yourself a night of relaxation!


----------



## Never2Old (Aug 24, 2016)

NRP ... 74 questions and hours of agony awaiting the results ... PASSED!


----------



## nholmesy (Aug 25, 2016)

70 passed


----------



## Firemedic271 (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice man! Emt b or p? @nholmesy


----------



## nholmesy (Aug 26, 2016)

Emt B @Firemedic271


----------



## Firemedic271 (Aug 26, 2016)

nholmesy said:


> Emt B @Firemedic271


Congrats man! I was 18 when I got my emt. It's a great career. I sure you will love your job as much as I do . Good luck


----------



## MedicPam (Aug 26, 2016)

Paper and pencil...had to answer every question...ha!  Now ya'll have computers for testing.  Lucky!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skc366 (Aug 26, 2016)

Passed at 72-ish questions, first attempt! Took the exam at 11:30 eastern today and just got the results (3:15 pm). Silly question - how long does it take to update under "My certifications"? Right now it says I have no certifications, but under the application it says "Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification."


----------



## Firemedic271 (Aug 26, 2016)

MedicPam said:


> Paper and pencil...had to answer every question...ha!  Now ya'll have computers for testing.  Lucky!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow lol a lot of the guys at my dept. said the paper was so much easier cause you could skip a question and go back. Now days you skip a question it counts against you. So we had no choice but to have to answer lol


----------



## MedicPam (Aug 27, 2016)

Firemedic271 said:


> Wow lol a lot of the guys at my dept. said the paper was so much easier cause you could skip a question and go back. Now days you skip a question it counts against you. So we had no choice but to have to answer lol



True...and the waiting for the snail mail to deliver the results was exhilarating  but since we all waited by our mailboxes every day for days on end, we all got to know our mail persons very well.  "is it here yet?"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skc366 (Aug 27, 2016)

skc366 said:


> Passed at 72-ish questions, first attempt! Took the exam at 11:30 eastern today and just got the results (3:15 pm). Silly question - how long does it take to update under "My certifications"? Right now it says I have no certifications, but under the application it says "Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification."


Just figured I'd update in case anyone else has this problem. It started working after I logged out and back in!


----------



## mattillakk (Aug 27, 2016)

skc366 said:


> Just figured I'd update in case anyone else has this problem. It started working after I logged out and back in!


Bam!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## washout77 (Aug 27, 2016)

Stopped me at 72, passed

I now know what all of my instructors meant when they said if you leave feeling super incompetent, you probably passed


----------



## mattillakk (Aug 27, 2016)

washout77 said:


> Stopped me at 72, passed
> 
> I now know what all of my instructors meant when they said if you leave feeling super incompetent, you probably passed


I, too, can attest to this very statement! The agony was unrelenting, seeing as how I took mine on a Saturday and knew nothing until Monday! I knew one of two things for sure.. either I bombed it royally or I did alright!  (NRP, stopped at 82)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## NAKR1234 (Aug 29, 2016)

Took the paramedic test this morning, it stopped exactly on 80. Still waiting on results. I figure I either did really poorly or really well. I'll update when I know, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## NAKR1234 (Aug 30, 2016)

NAKR1234 said:


> Took the paramedic test this morning, it stopped exactly on 80. Still waiting on results. I figure I either did really poorly or really well. I'll update when I know, hopefully tomorrow.



Just got the notice 6am pst after a 10am test the day prior. I passed! 80 questions total, first try! Now the real learning begins. 

"The greatest enemy of knowledge is not ignorance, it is the illusion of knowledge". (Stephen Hawking)


----------



## Tnc0712 (Sep 1, 2016)

68 PASS EMT-B.


----------



## Firemedic271 (Sep 1, 2016)

Tnc0712 said:


> 68 PASS EMT-B.


Congrats!


----------



## Tnc0712 (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks! I for sure thought I failed. 


Firemedic271 said:


> Congrats!


----------



## Firemedic271 (Sep 2, 2016)

Tnc0712 said:


> Thanks! I for sure thought I failed.


It's funny a lot of people who think they did horrible pass. I guess it's good to feel that way walking out feeling that way!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Sep 2, 2016)

Firemedic271 said:


> It's funny a lot of people who think they did horrible pass. I guess it's good to feel that way walking out feeling that way!


Many feel that way because they were asked questions they didn't know (test asks increasingly difficult questions). I remember choosing a drug I had never heard of to treat a patient because all the drugs I did know were wrong for some reason (dose, concentration etc). 

It's funny when people say "that was easy; they just asked the same questions over and over" and are surprised when they fail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnc0712 (Sep 2, 2016)

I heard that from a lot of people. I was nervous, but I studied my butt off!


----------



## ODIE (Sep 9, 2016)

I passed the NREMT-P this week. I was stopped at around 80 questions and PASSED !


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 10, 2016)

Kary said:


> I took my NREMT (EMT-B) for the 1st time at Pearson VUE yesterday, cut out at #71 and I was sooooooooo disappointed.
> 
> I passed my practicals all 1st try, no retakes, got an A in the 8 week accelerated EMT course, and I felt like I really knew my stuff but that written test was brutal. I felt like almost every question had 2 if not 3 right answers and I am super nervous. Everyone at work who did EMT got 80-90s that passed. I heard 70-120 is normal (60-150 was the range) but now I see tons of people passed at 60-70s. My friend took it the same time and ended in 120s so i'm curious what her results will be compared to mine too.
> 
> I hope my results are posted later today! FXed!!!


You, and others like you, need to stop being so myopic as to the number of questions and feeling like you failed because of the numbers. I take the recert test every two years. It always cuts off at 70-72. What do I do? I go home, have a beer, and wait. I assume NOTHING either way. But I always pass. I took my NCLEX-RN in April. 75 questions and it shut off. That's the minimum. Did the same thing as usual. Next day I found out I passed. My classmate's test shut off at 75 and he failed. You see? Number of questions don't mean jack. Relax.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## AllisonD (Sep 12, 2016)

79 Questions the first time three weeks ago. Tested 9/9/16 for the 2nd time and I passed with 120 questions! Beyond excited!!


----------



## ODIE (Sep 14, 2016)

AllisonD said:


> 79 Questions the first time three weeks ago. Tested 9/9/16 for the 2nd time and I passed with 120 questions! Beyond excited!!



Congratulations !!!


----------



## pogoemt (Sep 14, 2016)

NREMT-B stopped me at 70 and I passed


----------



## Cassandra Bliss (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh man.. I Just took my NREMT P this afternoon because I let it lapse. It's been 6 yrs since my medic class.. I have been studying and taking online tests from EMTPREP. My test lasted approx 1 hr, give or take, and it stopped me on approx 82 questions, but there were several questions with medical terms that i have never heard of before! I'm beyond myself... I'm 99.9 % I failed. I Just hate that i feel so freakin' stupid when I test! I feel like I was taking a test to become a surgeon! LOL


----------



## Firemedic271 (Sep 20, 2016)

Cassandra Bliss said:


> Oh man.. I Just took my NREMT P this afternoon because I let it lapse. It's been 6 yrs since my medic class.. I have been studying and taking online tests from EMTPREP. My test lasted approx 1 hr, give or take, and it stopped me on approx 82 questions, but there were several questions with medical terms that i have never heard of before! I'm beyond myself... I'm 99.9 % I failed. I Just hate that i feel so freakin' stupid when I test! I feel like I was taking a test to become a surgeon! LOL


No don't doubt yourself you obviously know the material having Been a medic already! I'm sure you did great please let us know when you get your passing results


----------



## Cassandra Bliss (Sep 21, 2016)

Firemedic271 said:


> No don't doubt yourself you obviously know the material having Been a medic already! I'm sure you did great please let us know when you get your passing results


Didnt pass. I didn't doubt myself until I was sitting there and kept getting questions with terms that I have NEVER heard. I'll keep talking it until I pass because I don't give up, BUT I'm thinking maybe I should do a refresher before attempting it again. My refresher is due in Dec anyway.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 21, 2016)

JB Navigate. Do it. 

http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9781284030433/


----------



## Cassandra Bliss (Sep 21, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Seven Actual (Sep 22, 2016)

I passed the NREMT today on my first try.  It stopped me after 70 questions.  It took an hour and 12 minutes to get through the 70 questions.

The exam was stopped at 0912 hours and I received my results at around 1530 hrs.

I used JB Navigate and EMT Prep to prepare for the exam.  I completed my EMT class the first week of August. I logged around 40 hours performing practice exams using the two apps.


----------



## NAKR1234 (Sep 22, 2016)

Seven Actual said:


> I passed the NREMT today on my first try.  It stopped me after 70 questions.  It took an hour and 12 minutes to get through the 70 questions.
> 
> The exam was stopped at 0912 hours and I received my results at around 1530 hrs.
> 
> I used JB Navigate and EMT Prep to prepare for the exam.  I completed my EMT class the first week of August. I logged around 40 hours performing practice exams using the two apps.



Good work, now the real learning starts


----------



## etphonehome (Oct 3, 2016)

Made an account just to reply to this thread, as I made the mistake of taking the exam on a Saturday morning and had to wait an agonizing 48-ish hours for my results. Longest weekend of my life. I spent a good chunk of it reading all these posts and trying to decide how afraid I should be.

The computer cut me off at 70 questions (after me sweating and swearing my way through a good chunk of them, and doubting every good grade I'd ever gotten in class) and I realized after I'd gotten out of there that I had 100%, without a doubt, gotten the last question wrong, and that it was a fairly easy one I ought to have gotten right. Was sure I'd failed and was already planning out a new study strategy when, lo and behold, I found out I'd passed. Go figure.


----------



## Taylor Emerson (Oct 3, 2016)

Today I took my NREMT test. The computer closed the test at question 116. The questions for the most part weren't ever just really easy and I knew a good bit of the material I feel like. Just really nervous!! I started the test this morning at 11:30am. Hopefully by morning I'll have my results.. I hope everything pans out. I I passed my EMT final in college that was 200 questions long with a 85. It seemed way harder than the NREMT but still just a state licensure and a career on the line here don't want anything postponed or delayed.


----------



## Taylor Emerson (Oct 4, 2016)

Taylor Emerson said:


> Today I took my NREMT test. The computer closed the test at question 116. The questions for the most part weren't ever just really easy and I knew a good bit of the material I feel like. Just really nervous!! I started the test this morning at 11:30am. Hopefully by morning I'll have my results.. I hope everything pans out. I I passed my EMT final in college that was 200 questions long with a 85. It seemed way harder than the NREMT but still just a state licensure and a career on the line here don't want anything postponed or delayed.



Checked this morning I PASSED!!


----------



## pogoemt (Oct 4, 2016)

Stopped at 70, passed


----------



## Reynolds One (Oct 19, 2016)

Stopped at 70, passed.


----------



## Loshi (Oct 20, 2016)

76 Passed


----------



## Sleepnheat (Oct 26, 2016)

70 and passed


----------



## ahardy11 (Nov 1, 2016)

Emt-b took it yesterday and passed with 121 questions....not sure how I went over the maximum 120 but I did


----------



## Sleepnheat (Nov 2, 2016)

ahardy11 said:


> Emt-b took it yesterday and passed with 121 questions....not sure how I went over the maximum 120 but I did



I believe the cut-off for EMT-B is 135 questions....congrats though!!


----------



## RESQGUY (Nov 15, 2016)

Took the NREMT P yesterday in order to re certify. Don't let it lapse and especially don't let it lapse over two years.  Anyway, I passed around 110-120 questions ? I don't remember the exact number. I used a phone app to study. Whenever I wasn't running calls I'd have my app open on the ambulance. I prepped for about 2 days off and on. The first time I took it out of school I passed around 80. Oh well.


----------



## Firemedic271 (Nov 15, 2016)

RESQGUY said:


> Took the NREMT P yesterday in order to re certify. Don't let it lapse and especially don't let it lapse over two years.  Anyway, I passed around 110-120 questions ? I don't remember the exact number. I used a phone app to study. Whenever I wasn't running calls I'd have my app open on the ambulance. I prepped for about 2 days off and on. The first time I took it out of school I passed around 80. Oh well.


Doesn't matter what number at the end of the day you still have the same cert as everyone else! Congrats!


----------



## ZEROEFFsLightsnSirens (Nov 17, 2016)

Took the NREMT Paramedic today. Stopped at 85 questions and passed. I felt like 50-50 on if I passed or not..walking out at first I was like 80% sure I passed, then I started thinking about the fact that I got soooo many cardiac questions..did I fail cardiac? I only got like 4 ob/gyn questions and one was like " as the babies head is coming out do you want to...suction the mouth, suction the nose, check for nuchal chord, or guide babies head down..I was like... (I picked guide the head down-because they never actually said the head came out..I could've got it wrong..guess it doesn't matter now does it)..so yeah thought perhaps I may have failed OB as well..it was my first time taking the exam.

Life Story:
-Took in Fort Wayne, IN @ Pearson @8am, and got results by 3pm

- LOTS of cardiac questions..but very basic ones (I know there's supposedly a ratio of each category but I must have gotten 80% cardiac/medical cardiac related questions about left-sided & right sided failure)

How I prepped (If you've gotta retest--you shouldn't feel shamed --when you pass you'll know WAY more than you would've than if you would've passed this time..one day you'll have a sick patient/transfer and that patient will survive from YOU! kill it!(not the patient-the test )):

-JB Learning Navigate (really hard questions, that'll help if you look up the answers you got wrong in your textbook and make flash cards from those), I had 200 questions left in the question bank (I was getting 69% on tests when I first started and got up to 78% on practice exams after 3 weeks of studying 5 hours/day, I got like 60-somethin on the assessment test)'

-EMT-Training.com (great for tricky EKGs w/ explanation-similar strips to what I got on the national registry (they recommend doing 400 questions in each category, I got through about 300 per category)(I was getting the same scores at start and end as with JB learning)

-Fisdap (I literally got like 4-5 questions almost word for word from the Fisdap exams (I did the airway, ob, cardiac, trauma quizzes & final exam)(I was getting 70-80% on these but I took FOREVER to do exams..and looked up every single question that I didn't get)

- Dales Pearls (This was really really good but I didn't want to solely rely on it, but I've heard of classmates using just this and JB learning and passing with 120-150 questions and some people doing the same thing and failing. great but I didn't look at it as much as I could have. I looked at this from time to time but it)

Anything I got wrong or guessed on and got right and/or had NO idea about, I looked up in the index in the back of the paramedic book that the question correlated to. We use the bledsoe book.


----------



## Aime (Dec 4, 2016)

EMT-B stopped at 70, won't find out until tomorrow. I know there were some questions that I missed. Not feeling confident.


----------



## Aime (Dec 6, 2016)

Aime said:


> EMT-B stopped at 70, won't find out until tomorrow. I know there were some questions that I missed. Not feeling confident.


I passed!!!


----------



## Galen Stanger (Dec 8, 2016)

69 questions and passed 1st try!!!


----------



## Drwlemt (Dec 12, 2016)

EMT- B
Honestly don't remember an exact number. I didn't know that it cut off until I got there and the test administrator told me about it. I know I walked away feeling like I had not done very many questions.

Passed first try.


----------



## KeekesRenea (Dec 12, 2016)

NREMT B 1st time 120; failed. NREMT B 2nd time: 86ish; passed.
NREMT P 1st time somewhere between 68- 80ish; failed. NREMT P 2nd time: 150; passed.

Prime example of why people shouldn't focus so much on what number the test stopped on.


----------



## MandaThe Medic (Dec 15, 2016)

I literally just made an account so I could post this since this forum helped calm me down while I waited for results.

Took my Paramedic test yesterday and it ended on 80 questions.  I must say there were some questions in the test that had words I had never even heard before and I left the testing center feeling pretty certain that I epically bombed it.  Logged in this morning and I PASSED!  To be fair every test I took in Paramedic school that I finished thinking I did terrible on it I ended up doing well.  Same was the story for most of my class.  So if you leave your exam feeling like I did take heart!  You probably did well!

Also for the sake of you EMT-B test takers out there. when I took my EMT-B test 2 years ago I finished at 70 questions.  I was also certain that I bombed it at the time but I passed.


----------



## GONYR (Dec 19, 2016)

Getting ready to take my first NREMT test, I am certified in New Jersey for the past 6 years. When studying I come across a lot of GCS questions and root questions, Can anyone tell me if there are any GCS and root questions on the NREMT test?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes.


...or no.

It depends.


----------



## medTech65 (Dec 20, 2016)

I just got out of testing and i DO NOT feel confident at all....FML

My test stopped at 121 but i thought there were 135 questions? I hade 28 minutes left....FAHHHKKKK


----------



## medTech65 (Dec 20, 2016)

RCB327 said:


> Ok so I've been reading these for months figured I might as well post my story...
> 
> Took the NREMT the first time and got cut off at 120 questions. Convinced I failed. Found out the same day I passed!
> 
> ...




Pretty much still pooping bricks right now... thanks for the story


----------



## GONYR (Dec 20, 2016)

RCB327 said:


> Ok so I've been reading these for months figured I might as well post my story...
> 
> Took the NREMT the first time and got cut off at 120 questions. Convinced I failed. Found out the same day I passed!
> 
> ...




OK I am a little confused, When you moved back to Florida you had to take there written exam, even though you have an NREMT license, I have a New Jersey license and am moving to Florida and was told I need to get an NREMT license first and then it will be a matter of paper work just to get the Florida license and that I don't have to take the Florida written test. Can you shed some light on this?


----------



## Attason (Dec 20, 2016)

I just took my national today. I got to 120 I'm so scared!


----------



## medTech65 (Dec 21, 2016)

121 on the EMT-B... and i passed. Thank God!


----------



## Attason (Dec 21, 2016)

I failed .... and I feel so horrible about it. I need movtation to take it again and pass


----------



## Attason (Dec 21, 2016)

KeekesRenea said:


> NREMT B 1st time 120; failed. NREMT B 2nd time: 86ish; passed.
> NREMT P 1st time somewhere between 68- 80ish; failed. NREMT P 2nd time: 150; passed.
> 
> Prime example of why people shouldn't focus so much on what number the test stopped on.


This makes me feel better. I got to 120 and failed . I'm going to take it again.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 21, 2016)

Attason said:


> I failed .... and I feel so horrible about it. I need movtation to take it again and pass



Get a test prep service, study and take it again.


----------



## Attason (Dec 21, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Get a test prep service, study and take it again.


I was on medictesting.com which is a good website . I think I just siked myself out. I'm going to keep trying. I really need this.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 21, 2016)

What most candidates don't realize is, you can't actually study for "the test", you have to study the core material to have a basic understanding and knowledge of the concepts and methodology of treatment. People always say, "The test was nothing like what I studied." Right. It's not ... but none of the concepts and ideas on this test should be foreign to you.

A good test prep service, like JB Navigate, will identify areas where you are weak and provide rationale for the correct answers, so you not only learn to recognize the presentation and treatment of common EMS patients, but you'll understand the WHY behind it.

Saying you 'psyched yourself out' is a cop out. You either know the core concepts, or you don't. You failed the adaptive test so you're obviously weak in several areas.

And you saying medictests.com is a good website isn't exactly a glowing recommendation. What makes them good? Certainly not how they prepared you for a computer based adaptive test.

Study, learn and retake it.


----------



## Attason (Dec 21, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> What most candidates don't realize is, you can't actually study for "the test", you have to study the core material to have a basic understanding and knowledge of the concepts and methodology of treatment. People always say, "The test was nothing like what I studied." Right. It's not ... but none of the concepts and ideas on this test should be foreign to you.
> 
> A good test prep service, like JB Navigate, will identify areas where you are weak and provide rationale for the correct answers, so you not only learn to recognize the presentation and treatment of common EMS patients, but you'll understand the WHY behind it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## medTech65 (Dec 21, 2016)

Attason said:


> I failed .... and I feel so horrible about it. I need movtation to take it again and pass



Dont feel bad. And dont get deterred. You are doing this because you have a purpose that you need to fulfill. Your purpose is to help those that need you in their most dire moment of their lives. But before that, you need to help yourself to be strong enough to study hard enough and pass this damn test that nobody liked! Take two weeks to study your notes, books, and any other material you need to know. Kick this tests *** and BAM! Youre back in the  game!!!! Everyone in this forum is in it to help each other and every that needs it. God bless and good luck!!!


----------



## medTech65 (Dec 21, 2016)

Attason said:


> I failed .... and I feel so horrible about it. I need movtation to take it again and pass



There are a couple of study apps to help too. I used EMT Study from the iphone market.


----------



## Attason (Dec 21, 2016)

medTech65 said:


> Dont feel bad. And dont get deterred. You are doing this because you have a purpose that you need to fulfill. Your purpose is to help those that need you in their most dire moment of their lives. But before that, you need to help yourself to be strong enough to study hard enough and pass this damn test that nobody liked! Take two weeks to study your notes, books, and any other material you need to know. Kick this tests *** and BAM! Youre back in the  game!!!! Everyone in this forum is in it to help each other and every that needs it. God bless and good luck!!!


Thank you so much, for those encouraging words! They mean so much. I'm definitely going to be doing some major studying.


----------



## Attason (Dec 21, 2016)

Attason said:


> Thank you so much, for those encouraging words! They mean so much. I'm definitely going to be doing some major studying.


----------



## Firemedic271 (Dec 21, 2016)

Keep your head up this is a very tough exam, I failed my medic exam before I passed. I went to 150 numbers don't matter with this exam. If you don't mind my asking what areas were you having trouble with?


----------



## Miriam (Dec 21, 2016)

EMT-B 70 passed
EMT- P 80 passed
a classmate had 60 for EMT-P and passed and another had all the questions and passed.
That test is really intimidating


----------



## Attason (Dec 21, 2016)

Miriam said:


> EMT-B 70 passed
> EMT- P 80 passed
> a classmate had 60 for EMT-P and passed and another had all the questions and passed.
> That test is really intimidating


Yes it is... it's my dream though. I hope I can get it


----------



## Miriam (Dec 21, 2016)

Attason said:


> This makes me feel better. I got to 120 and failed . I'm going to take it again.


Both medTech and DEmedic have a point, take your time and study specially the subjects you struggle the most with, but like DEmedic said this is not just a test you can memorize answers to, it's better to understand the whole concept of your choices and how they affect the patient. 

Study tools are definately helpful, hopefully now that you know what the test is like it will help with both studying and your nerves. Just a few tips on the test: 1) don't rush, you get more than enough time to complete the test 2) Make sure you understand what its asking, you should next, except... could make the difference 3)If you're not sure of the answer, try to rule some of the options out. There is usually two that are easily ruled out easily. 4) ABC's just like in class ABCs come first, part of understanding waht they are really asking you. Big one 5) don't cram the night before, take your time, dont just study for hours you need time to process what you've studies and give yourself some break time. Just a few things that helped me, hopefully they'll help you too.

Don't worry too much, lots of us struggled with the test, failing the test doesn't mean you're not good enough. Lots of us have failed, sometimes more that once, and went on to become great EMT's and Medics. You can do it, and if you have any questions, most of us are willing to help. Good luck.


----------



## Attason (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank You for your advice! Yeah I got discourage a bit like if I wasn't good enough.. but I understand you have to know the stuff


----------



## Miriam (Dec 21, 2016)

Attason said:


> Thank You for your advice! Yeah I got discourage a bit like if I wasn't good enough.. but I understand you have to know the stuff


You're welcome, I'm sure you'll do better next time.


----------



## Attason (Dec 22, 2016)

Firemedic271 said:


> Keep your head up this is a very tough exam, I failed my medic exam before I passed. I went to 150 numbers don't matter with this exam. If you don't mind my asking what areas were you having trouble with?
> I'm having trouble understanding the pathophysilogy part of it.


----------



## Firemedic271 (Dec 22, 2016)

That's what I had trouble with as well my first time. It was a lot of cellular level stuff, I highly recommend fisdap, if you score 80% on those exams then you have a 95% chance of passing and it breaks down your difficult areas and tells you what page to find the answer and it was just a great study tool.


----------



## Attason (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank you so much! I'll be looking into that. Thank you for being so kind


----------



## Firemedic271 (Dec 22, 2016)

Attason said:


> Thank you so much! I'll be looking into that. Thank you for being so kind


No problem anything else you need do not hesitate to ask. I know how stressful this NREMT exam is. You put the time and effort in like the rest of us you deserve to pass and I know you will!


----------



## Dtpotter2007 (Dec 24, 2016)

Hey there, new to the forum. I took my test Thursday. It stopped at 65 or 66 questions. I got outside to find I had been testing for 40 min flat. 6 hours of knowing I failed got the results.  Let's say it is one happy Christmas.  Pass.


----------



## Attason (Dec 25, 2016)

That's so awesome!!!! Merry Christmas


----------



## medTech65 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everybody!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BirdmanZach (Dec 27, 2016)

120 taken at 9:45 this morning. Had my results and I passed as of 2:15. Dear god is that stressful.


----------



## Orly Vega (Dec 27, 2016)

I need help, i just failed my first Nremt exam and i feel horrible.
what can i do ? i know i have to wait 15 days, but since now im going to keep sturying.


----------



## backcountrysplinter (Dec 27, 2016)

110-ish ?'s 45min.
Passed!!! Initial attempt
 heck yeah!


----------



## OHgrl74 (Dec 27, 2016)

120 questions and I passed emt-b


----------



## OHgrl74 (Dec 27, 2016)

Orly Vega said:


> I need help, i just failed my first Nremt exam and i feel horrible.
> what can i do ? i know i have to wait 15 days, but since now im going to keep sturying.



It'll be ok, don't overthink it. Focus on ABC's and vitals. I thought there was a lot of unneeded info in the questions/scenarios


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 27, 2016)

Orly Vega said:


> I need help, i just failed my first Nremt exam and i feel horrible.
> what can i do ? i know i have to wait 15 days, but since now im going to keep sturying.


Figure out what your weak areas were. Use your test preps like jblearning, fisdap, or whatever (quality) source you have. Study. Study a little more. Retest.

You can usually narrow down your options with the test. Follow your ABC's. Figure out what would come first or what the answer that is most right would be. Often you will find two answers you can rule out and two that are plausible.


----------



## Starlight939 (Dec 28, 2016)

Exactly 70 questions and it cut off. Took it at 4:45 last night results posted this morning before 7 am. I PASSED!!!!!


----------



## Attason (Dec 29, 2016)

Orly Vega said:


> I need help, i just failed my first Nremt exam and i feel horrible.
> what can i do ? i know i have to wait 15 days, but since now im going to keep sturying.


Just keep studying hard, I know exactly how you feel I am in the same boat, don't get discouraged!! You can do this.


----------



## MateoMateo (Dec 29, 2016)

70 Questions on EMT-B, passed... felt like i was guessing on a lot of them though


----------



## GONYR (Dec 29, 2016)

Took my test this morning, Felt horrible after, If I passed it would be a Christmas Miracle. I don't get it I studied for 2 months atleast 5 hours a day and I feel that 90% of what I studied was not on the test and if it was on there it was worded totally differently. I used  emt-national- training.com for my study material and it seemed that hardly anything that I studied was on the test, very frustrating. I was getting high 80's to mid 90's on there practice tests. If I did fail anyone know of the correct study material to use?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 29, 2016)

Of course it was worded totally differently. 

 You can't study "for the test". 

 You study to learn concepts, signs and symptoms and treatment for common EMS occurrences.  

 The NREMT does not test your ability to remember questions and answers. It test your ability to use critical thinking to solve problems using the material that you studied.


----------



## GONYR (Dec 29, 2016)

120 questions and failed, Who knows of a good study guide to use on line. I am pissed


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 29, 2016)

GONYR said:


> 120 questions and failed, Who knows of a good study guide to use on line. I am pissed


You don't need a study guide, you either know the material or you don't.  It's a computer adaptive test, try something like JB learning, it will simulate what the test is like and show you where your weaknesses are. Unfortunately a study guide is useless with a computer adaptive test as it tests knowledge, not if you can memorize what the answer to a question would be.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 29, 2016)

Jb navigate. 

Download it to your device. 

Use it.


----------



## Jon82 (Jan 4, 2017)

*Passed. 50-60something*

Add me to the list that saw questions and was wondering if I stumbled upon the wrong test.  I had not read this thread before taking the test or I might have felt a little more comfortable when those questions came up.  I did my best to take some educated guesses when I saw terms come up that we had never touched on in class and where not in my book.  I studied like there was no tomorrow for this test.  I read my textbook (Emergency Care 13th edition Daniel Limmer/Michael F. O'Keef) front to back at least twice and some chapters multiple times so I was a bit thrown off when these terms came up that I had never seen. I had also used a study guide/flash card book I bought as well just to get a different view. I did very well in my class as well with a high A. I also found some practice test that I went over multiple times. So when I saw some of these question my first thought was I had not been adequately prepared for the class and I was a bit upset when I walked out.  I could not understand how the questions were so much different than what I had been studying.

I started looking for answers as to why I felt this way and stumbled upon this thread.  That's when I realized I might not be in such bad shape.  A lot of people had similar experiences to myself when walking out of the testing center.  A bit of hope started to creep in to my mind.  But I did not want to let my guard down because I had done so well on all my previous test and this was a new feeling all together. I took my test at 1345 and got my results about 8 hours later.  I do not really know how many questions I did.  I only looked at that number once and it was somewhere around 35 and then I did quite a few more questions.  If I had to guess it was somewhere in the 50 to 60 range.  All I know is I walked in and roughly half an hour later I was leaving.  Way to quick was the feeling.  I called a friend and voiced my frustrations about the test.  I was prepared to find some new methods to study and take another test within the month.  What a relief to not have to do that!  Needless to say I am going to keep at it and learn this stuff front to back and upside down and then some.  Good luck to all who are reading this and are about to take it or those who are waiting!


----------



## David Riley Johnson (Jan 4, 2017)

I just took my NREMT -B and took me about 40 mins and it shut off at 73 questions, I feel like I failed..


----------



## Attason (Jan 4, 2017)

Jon82 said:


> *Passed. 50-60something*
> 
> Add me to the list that saw questions and was wondering if I stumbled upon the wrong test.  I had not read this thread before taking the test or I might have felt a little more comfortable when those questions came up.  I did my best to take some educated guesses when I saw terms come up that we had never touched on in class and where not in my book.  I studied like there was no tomorrow for this test.  I read my textbook (Emergency Care 13th edition Daniel Limmer/Michael F. O'Keef) front to back at least twice and some chapters multiple times so I was a bit thrown off when these terms came up that I had never seen. I had also used a study guide/flash card book I bought as well just to get a different view. I did very well in my class as well with a high A. I also found some practice test that I went over multiple times. So when I saw some of these question my first thought was I had not been adequately prepared for the class and I was a bit upset when I walked out.  I could not understand how the questions were so much different than what I had been studying.
> 
> I started looking for answers as to why I felt this way and stumbled upon this thread.  That's when I realized I might not be in such bad shape.  A lot of people had similar experiences to myself when walking out of the testing center.  A bit of hope started to creep in to my mind.  But I did not want to let my guard down because I had done so well on all my previous test and this was a new feeling all together. I took my test at 1345 and got my results about 8 hours later.  I do not really know how many questions I did.  I only looked at that number once and it was somewhere around 35 and then I did quite a few more questions.  If I had to guess it was somewhere in the 50 to 60 range.  All I know is I walked in and roughly half an hour later I was leaving.  Way to quick was the feeling.  I called a friend and voiced my frustrations about the test.  I was prepared to find some new methods to study and take another test within the month.  What a relief to not have to do that!  Needless to say I am going to keep at it and learn this stuff front to back and upside down and then some.  Good luck to all who are reading this and are about to take it or those who are waiting!


This is so good! I'm about to retake mine here soon.


----------



## Lo2w (Jan 4, 2017)

Just finished mine - 70 questions.... 

Hitting refresh like crazy


----------



## Jon82 (Jan 4, 2017)

Attason said:


> This is so good! I'm about to retake mine here soon.


Good luck!


----------



## Jon82 (Jan 4, 2017)

Lo2w said:


> Just finished mine - 70 questions....
> 
> Hitting refresh like crazy


From what I can tell you will find out sometime later today.  Good luck!


----------



## Lo2w (Jan 4, 2017)

Jon82 said:


> From what I can tell you will find out sometime later today.  Good luck!



Thanks!


----------



## Lo2w (Jan 4, 2017)

Lo2w said:


> Just finished mine - 70 questions....
> 
> Hitting refresh like crazy



Passed! 

Who's hiring?


----------



## David Riley Johnson (Jan 4, 2017)

I PASSED! 73


----------



## OHgrl74 (Jan 4, 2017)

The waiting was horrible! I took mine in the morning on Columbus Day and had to wait until the next afternoon to get the results..


----------



## DHager (Jan 6, 2017)

120 Questions, Passed. Just a tip; do not take the NREMT right before Christmas! My test was taken on the 23rd, I received my results on the 27th, you'll be waiting for a while for your results if taking the test right before any major holidays. Best of Luck to all whom are taking the test!


----------



## OHgrl74 (Jan 6, 2017)

DHager said:


> 120 Questions, Passed. Just a tip; do not take the NREMT right before Christmas! My test was taken on the 23rd, I received my results on the 27th, you'll be waiting for a while for your results if taking the test right before any major holidays. Best of Luck to all whom are taking the test!


----------



## OHgrl74 (Jan 6, 2017)

I took mine on Columbus Day and had to wait too! That sucked!


----------



## AudiGirl (Jan 13, 2017)

Passed at 70


----------



## Radnoq (Jan 15, 2017)

NREMT-B Passed at 66. 

More challenging than I expected but I got it done.


----------



## TexasJim (Jan 17, 2017)

I passed NREMT-B at question 70!!  First Time too.   Not bad for a 64 YO.


----------



## EMT533 (Jan 18, 2017)

70 Passed. I was nervous because I finished in 30 minutes. My tests in school were a lot more difficult.


----------



## EMT-Bush (Jan 21, 2017)

Took the National Registry on 01/18/17 at 3pm and got results at 8am the next day. Exam stopped on question #70, passed on 1st attempt.


----------



## NOVAemt (Jan 21, 2017)

Was my second try, it stopped me at 70 and I passed.


----------



## Cynthiafu99 (Jan 25, 2017)

Stopped at 120 and I PASS!! This is so unbelievable!


----------



## cyclones6 (Jan 26, 2017)

70...Passed

Took it in the afternoon on Tue...saw I passed Wed at 6am


----------



## lw17 (Jan 26, 2017)

72.. pass. Took it at 11am on a Wednesday, got the results by 4pm that same day.


----------



## theemtdude (Jan 31, 2017)

First time - 72 questions failed (12/30/16)
Second time - 70 questions passed (1/30/17)

It hurt me when I failed my first test.  I was crushed the whole weekend after I found out because I usually pass every test.  That's what I took for granted. I didn't put in the hours and study.  I wasn't mad at anyone but myself.  That following Monday after my results, I hopped my happy butt on JBLearning and I studied every single chapter of my book.  Took practice tests then studied some more.  I was determined to kick that tests butt and that's what I did. All of you can do it too. You already made it through the hard part, the class.  Don't let yourself be the only thing in the way from stopping you.  Save yourself then go save some lives.

To everybody who failed, just study, and study THOROUGHLY. Know your ABC's. Know your safety comes before anything.  Know respiratory inside and out. Know cardio inside and out. Know your operations. Know your pediatrics and obstetrics. Did i mention know your ABC's?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 1, 2017)

Great attitude. Good job.


----------



## Attason (Feb 12, 2017)

2nd time taking the National registry and it shut me off at 70- I passed!


----------



## Billybobh87 (Feb 15, 2017)

70 and Passed


----------



## Filipeanut (Feb 16, 2017)

Tested at 1:45 (MST) Cutoff at 70 and found out the next day I passed. Thought I completely bombed it like others have said, I guessed on over half of them it seems like. But hard questions is a good sign I guess.


----------



## Orihuela79 (Feb 24, 2017)

I just took the EMT-B about an hour ago. It stopped me between 70-75 and I'll have to wait til' Monday for the results because of the weekend.


----------



## MMohler (Feb 24, 2017)

Went the full 120 or 140 whatever it was? Possibly a few over that, at that point my brain was mush so I did not look before it had ended the test. Passed mine about a month ago. Now whether I was the guinea pig to new NREMT questions or I barely passed I won't know. Just throwing it out there that if you get a higher amount of questions you can still pass.


----------



## Gustavo (Feb 24, 2017)

MMohler said:


> Went the full 120 or 140 whatever it was? Possibly a few over that, at that point my brain was mush so I did not look before it had ended the test. Passed mine about a month ago. Now whether I was the guinea pig to new NREMT questions or I barely passed I won't know. Just throwing it out there that if you get a higher amount of questions you can still pass.


what was your study mechanism ?


----------



## MMohler (Feb 24, 2017)

Gustavo said:


> what was your study mechanism ?



To be honest my biggest tip is to RELAX. You put in the work to get this far keep going. From reading this site it's a field where you can never stop learning. Don't stress too much. Don't jump to conclusions on questions, read them VERY carefully. Read them 2,3, even 4 times if you have to. Take your time. I found them to be just like DMV questions for driving; they are all mostly correct answers, but there is one that is more correct then the others you know? Don't overthink it. Keep studying but don't overload yourself. It seriously is the simple things like getting a good sleep (I think I had almost 11 hours) the night before and an actual breakfast. Hope this helps!


----------



## Bassmaster (Mar 14, 2017)

Around 70-80.


----------



## Plogics (Mar 27, 2017)

Just took the test about 2 hours ago and got cut off at 70. I'm not feeling to great about it but we will see.


----------



## soflomedic14 (Mar 27, 2017)

EMT stopped at 60 
Medic stopped at 70


----------



## Plogics (Mar 28, 2017)

I PASSED EMT-B AT 70 QUESTIONS


----------



## MPTOP (Mar 30, 2017)

Just took it an hour ago and it stopped at 70.  I really don't have a warm fuzzy about it at all.  Now just to see if I have to prolong the agony to find out if I bombed it or not.


----------



## Plogics (Mar 30, 2017)

MPTOP said:


> Just took it an hour ago and it stopped at 70.  I really don't have a warm fuzzy about it at all.  Now just to see if I have to prolong the agony to find out if I bombed it or not.


stopping at 70 is a pretty good sign. i totally thought i bombed it and stopped at 70. It was up the next morning. just sit back relax drink a beer and try to distract yourself


----------



## MPTOP (Mar 31, 2017)

Passed!  Now on to Advanced....


----------



## EMT9396 (Apr 1, 2017)

Plogics said:


> stopping at 70 is a pretty good sign. i totally thought i bombed it and stopped at 70. It was up the next morning. just sit back relax drink a beer and try to distract yourself



I'm dying right now. I took mine earlier and I stopped at 71. didn't have a great feeling but I either did really well or really bad. don't think I could of done that bad but we'll see.


----------



## EMT9396 (Apr 3, 2017)

Just found out this morning I had passed. I had roughly 71 questions and passed first time


----------



## EMT17 (Apr 9, 2017)

I toook mine yesterday stopped me at 80 . I don't feel I did good but it seemed like most the question were hard senerio based questions . Also congrats too everything who passed this will be my third try .


----------



## EMT9396 (Apr 9, 2017)

EMT17 said:


> I toook mine yesterday stopped me at 80 . I don't feel I did good but it seemed like most the question were hard senerio based questions . Also congrats too everything who passed this will be my third try .



I took mine on Cesar Chavez day and had to wait until Monday. it was the longest weekend ever. You'll probably feel the same way. I'm sure you did good because the less you do typically the better.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 9, 2017)

EMT9396 said:


> I took mine on Cesar Chavez day and had to wait until Monday. it was the longest weekend ever. You'll probably feel the same way. I'm sure you did good because the less you do typically the better.



Wrong. There is no specific number of questions that determine pass or fail.


----------



## EMT17 (Apr 9, 2017)

I just hope I passed , if not I gotta do the remedial . Ain't nobody got time too be going backwards lol pray for me .


----------



## EMT9396 (Apr 9, 2017)

EMT17 said:


> I just hope I passed , if not I gotta do the remedial . Ain't nobody got time too be going backwards lol pray for me .



I hope the best for you bud. I'm sure you did good. I have orientation on Tuesday for a new company!


----------



## EMT17 (Apr 9, 2017)

EMT9396 said:


> I hope the best for you bud. I'm sure you did good. I have orientation on Tuesday for a new company!




Thanks for support I appreciate you! Nice congrats man . An ambulance company ? I'm here in Las Vegas


----------



## EMT9396 (Apr 10, 2017)

PRN Ambulance, im pretty excited to start


----------



## EMT17 (Apr 10, 2017)

EMT9396 said:


> PRN Ambulance, im pretty excited to start




That's great bro. Are you a basic also? I'm excited for you . Love too hear about your experiences. Def keep me posted !


----------



## EMT17 (Apr 10, 2017)

Checked it just now. I passed!!!!!!


----------



## EMT9396 (Apr 10, 2017)

EMT17 said:


> Checked it just now. I passed!!!!!!




Awesome man! Yea I'm an EMT-B. I will let you know.


----------



## EMT17 (Apr 10, 2017)

Have a questiion for your guys! I'm here Las Vegas do I have too take the procools test before being hired too an agency or after??


----------



## jodi515 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks everyone for giving me reading material while I wait. Was convinced I fail. Like absolutely positive I failed!
Passed after 70 questions.


----------



## Medtrooper (Apr 27, 2017)

Stopped me at 70 and passed. 1st try.


----------



## Medico (May 13, 2017)

73/passed. I was terrified I failed.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## EMTeni (May 16, 2017)

First try: 88 - failed 
Second try: 120 - passed


----------



## emtgirl90 (May 20, 2017)

Took it today stopped at question 70. The anticipation is killing me! And I forgot what my last question was so I don't remember if it was right or not


----------



## EMTeni (May 21, 2017)

nc1204ce said:


> Took it today stopped at question 70. The anticipation is killing me! And I forgot what my last question was so I don't remember if it was right or not



Everyone I know who's test stopped at 70 passed. I'm sure you did great!


----------



## emtgirl90 (May 21, 2017)

EMTeni said:


> Everyone I know who's test stopped at 70 passed. I'm sure you did great!



Feeling like I bombed it tbh. Went back and noticed I picked a bunch of what is probably the second best answer. We shall see.


----------



## emtgirl90 (May 22, 2017)

OMG I PASSED!!!!!


----------



## EMTeni (May 22, 2017)

nc1204ce said:


> OMG I PASSED!!!!!



Told you so!


----------



## emtgirl90 (May 22, 2017)

EMTeni said:


> Told you so!



Yes you did! Thank you!


----------



## SeventhAura (May 23, 2017)

70 and passed


----------



## SamUSFCA (May 30, 2017)

EMT-B, 70 questions and passed. 
Let's say 50% relatively easy questions from textbook, 30% a little hard scenario basis questions, and 20% never heard of W*F!? type of challenging questions. I took the exam on Saturday afternoon and figured out the result after Memorial Day (5/30 after 1 am). Longest weekend I've ever had... This forum topic really helped me not try to think about the negative result. Thanks everyone who posted the info!  -Sam


----------



## Lindsey Relander (May 31, 2017)

70 questions and passed


----------



## diegs35 (Jun 1, 2017)

140s emt p and passed


----------



## SamUSFCA (Jun 1, 2017)

Lindsey Relander said:


> 70 questions and passed



Congrats!!


----------



## Joseph Rousseau (Jun 4, 2017)

92 EMT-B and Passed


----------



## AMM (Jun 6, 2017)

Just took the EMT-B and it closed right at 70 questions... Like many here I felt like I didn't do well, that my class didn't prepare me, and that perhaps 70 was enough to get a 95% confidence that I didn't know my stuff... I'll know in a day or two and report back!


----------



## Joseph Rousseau (Jun 6, 2017)

AMM said:


> Just took the EMT-B and it closed right at 70 questions... Like many here I felt like I didn't do well, that my class didn't prepare me, and that perhaps 70 was enough to get a 95% confidence that I didn't know my stuff... I'll know in a day or two and report back!


If you feel confident you probably did pass !


----------



## AMM (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks Josh - I feel confident in my knowledge, so there's that . There were definitely a set of questions that were "normal" - but I felt like there were a bunch that were just off the wall. Hopefully this is just the sliding scale of hardness, and I nailed all the easy ones... I also got asked the same question about lightning twice. Answered the same way both times. I even verified it after I left. Who knows - I'll most likely find out in the  morning .


----------



## AMM (Jun 7, 2017)

Passed! It does seem that if the test stops right at 70 questions, chances are you did pretty well. My guess is that because it's progressive, if you do well you see a higher percentage of the hard questions. That's probably why most of the 70-question-pass folks I'm reading about seem to think the test was way harder than any of the coursework leading up to it.

I guess this is good news for anyone who finished right at 70 - if you know your stuff and it felt way harder than the class, you probably passed. Have a beer and worry less. You'll know in a day .


----------



## Joseph Rousseau (Jun 7, 2017)

AMM said:


> Passed! It does seem that if the test stops right at 70 questions, chances are you did pretty well. My guess is that because it's progressive, if you do well you see a higher percentage of the hard questions. That's probably why most of the 70-question-pass folks I'm reading about seem to think the test was way harder than any of the coursework leading up to it.
> 
> I guess this is good news for anyone who finished right at 70 - if you know your stuff and it felt way harder than the class, you probably passed. Have a beer and worry less. You'll know in a day .


Congrats ! Good luck for the future !


----------



## EMT1112 (Jun 19, 2017)

EMT-B: 70ish questions and spent about 35 min taking the exam. I legitimately thought I failed. The adaptive nature of this exam makes it so that it's pretty hard regardless of your level. It's slightly disorienting. I did pass on my first attempt.

The more certain the algorithm is at crediting you the ability to pass, the higher number of very difficult questions you will receive. In the end, don't freak out thinking you failed until you get the results. If you fail, just retake it. Seems to me from reading this forum, any number of questions can result in a pass or fail. Just prepare well. If you do, you'll probably get a ridiculous number of difficult questions, be shut down at around 70, feel like you failed, but pass. Preparing is the way to go though.

Just because you answer 120 questions doesn't mean you failed. It does seem to me based on fellow classmates performances, people who were more prepared did get shut down at around 70 and did say the test was much more difficult than they had anticipated.


----------



## Tony Maximilian (Jun 20, 2017)

72 questions and passed. Took roughly 45-50 minutes. Like many others, I was convinced I failed. Two other colleagues who both took the test same time as me both got 120 questions and took nearly two hours to finish. One passed, the other did not. All three of us were extremely well prepared and were among the best students in our program. The NREMT: Totally unpredictable.


----------



## Tony Maximilian (Jun 20, 2017)

EMT1112 said:


> EMT-B: 70ish questions and spent about 35 min taking the exam. I legitimately thought I failed. The adaptive nature of this exam makes it so that it's pretty hard regardless of your level. It's slightly disorienting. I did pass on my first attempt.
> 
> The more certain the algorithm is at crediting you the ability to pass, the higher number of very difficult questions you will receive. In the end, don't freak out thinking you failed until you get the results. If you fail, just retake it. Seems to me from reading this forum, any number of questions can result in a pass or fail. Just prepare well. If you do, you'll probably get a ridiculous number of difficult questions, be shut down at around 70, feel like you failed, but pass. Preparing is the way to go though.
> 
> Just because you answer 120 questions doesn't mean you failed. It does seem to me based on fellow classmates performances, people who were more prepared did get shut down at around 70 and did say the test was much more difficult than they had anticipated.



Precisely.


----------



## Tony Maximilian (Jun 20, 2017)

Another colleague got 70 questions and felt very confident in his answers only later to learn he did not pass.


----------



## ALMEMT (Jun 26, 2017)

70 - Passed EMT-B
I was really worried that I failed miserably but after reading this thread I felt much better. I had to wait a whole weekend before I found out I passed.


----------



## ITguy27 (Jul 1, 2017)

Took my EMT-B yesterday, it shut off at 70. Have to wait the weekend to know if I passed or not.


----------



## Gustavo (Jul 8, 2017)

Took my test two days ago and found out yesterday I passed at 120 questions. Honestly didn't know what to think after the test. I felt like I failed. So glad I got good news!


----------



## LiftAssist (Jul 12, 2017)

Paramedic, 1st attempt
About 110 questions
Pass
But for the record, there is no way I learned about neonatal septal heart defects.  Or maybe we did, who knows, cuz It feels like I pretty much blacked out for the last year of my life and literally just woke up


----------



## PEO (Jul 13, 2017)

EMT – First Attempt – 70 questions – was sure  I failed  but passed -  test really messed with my head


----------



## LifeAlert101 (Jul 14, 2017)

This was honestly a unique experience for me. I went into my test unsure of what to expect. My first 3 questions were all on cardiac management with answers that all sounded right. But after 90 minutes and 106 questions in I'm proud to say I officially passed the Written portion of this examination process! My EMS coordinator will be proud.


----------



## MWN1998 (Jul 15, 2017)

NREMT Basic- 71 or 72 questions, and I passed.


----------



## Christopher Leggett (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey I was wondering why I finished my test at 430 pm yesterday and still haven't got results by noon the next day!? I'm super nervous and the wait is killing me !


----------



## Christopher Leggett (Aug 1, 2017)

SamUSFCA said:


> EMT-B, 70 questions and passed.
> Let's say 50% relatively easy questions from textbook, 30% a little hard scenario basis questions, and 20% never heard of W*F!? type of challenging questions. I took the exam on Saturday afternoon and figured out the result after Memorial Day (5/30 after 1 am). Longest weekend I've ever had... This forum topic really helped me not try to think about the negative result. Thanks everyone who posted the info!  -Sam



Hey I was wondering why I finished my test at 430 pm yesterday and still haven't got results by noon the next day!? I'm super nervous and the wait is killing me !


----------



## 1811 (Aug 1, 2017)

70 - passed / took test Thurs AM - results by Friday 9 am.


----------



## AllenYourTech (Aug 2, 2017)

Another 70 questions guy, also another, without a doubt nailed the last question, got results around 6 am the next business day.  All it says is congrats.  Thx for the nerve support during my waiting time guys


----------



## LaceyA (Aug 2, 2017)

*Paramedic*
1ST time 88- failed
2nd time 150- passed

*EMT- Basic*
1st time- 70 passed


----------



## LifeAlert101 (Aug 2, 2017)

I had gotten my results within 5 hours. But they state you should receive your result within 72 hours if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Top Doc (Aug 3, 2017)

Took the test at 8:00 am.  About 60 questions found out I passed 6 hours later.

In over 30 years of EMS this is the third time I have had to take NREMT.  The test hasn't changed that much except now you don't have to answer all 150 questions and wait 2-3 weeks for the results.


----------



## Billingslea (Aug 9, 2017)

stopped at 71, passed


----------



## Jcald3000 (Aug 11, 2017)

So, I take the NREMT test tomorrow for basic I'm absolutely TERRIFIED. From reading a lot of the comments on this thread, I'm assuming if my test stops early, I most likely pass?


----------



## PaulM (Aug 11, 2017)

75 Passed


----------



## EcstaticEMT (Aug 14, 2017)

70 and passed, found out literally 2 hours after I took the exam!! Still in total disbelief. Took it at 11:00 or so today. Walked out feeling miserable as if I totally bombed it. I didn't get any super difficult questions that people sometimes say they get, but some definitely threw me off guard. Never thought I would pass, complete thanks to God.

Plan was textbook, JBLearning Navigate (everyone use the hell out of it!!! There was a similar question from there on my exam today! Also thanks to @NomadicMedic for being a huge advocate for it, it was definitely warranted.) and REA's EMT Crash Course book. Never thought I would be in this position passing at 70 questions.

So, if you finish early, don't fret! I almost pooped my pants after it shut me off at 70 hahah...

Best of luck to everyone prepping.


----------



## Taylor piccolo (Aug 23, 2017)

I stopped at 130 wth does that Meagan?


----------



## EcstaticEMT (Aug 23, 2017)

Taylor piccolo said:


> I stopped at 130 wth does that Meagan?



You went to the full 120 questions + 10 "pilot" questions that don't count towards your performance. Read more on nremt.org. 

Only time will tell whether you passed or not. If you went the whole way, usually the computer couldn't pinpoint definitively your performance within the 95% confidence interval--an up and down sorta idea. Look at the NREMT CBT graph and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## B100 (Aug 24, 2017)

120 and Passed

Remember, just as many have said on this thread, the number you stopped at won't determine whether you passed or failed. I went up to about 120 before they shut me out. Prior to taking the test I was browsing this forum and was noticing that many people who hit the 70 range usually passed. Needless to say once I went beyond 70 questions and then 100 questions I was starting to freak out a bit during my testing. I thought I had failed and was actually in the process that very same day reviewing test questions so I could prepare myself for the next exam. Come next day I went to check my results and found that I had passed!


----------



## May (Aug 24, 2017)

I took my EMT B test for the first time today at 1200. Also cut me off at 70. I don't feel like I did really well or terribly (but since it's got to be one or the other, I'm leaning towards terribly..) Some of the questions were ridiculous in my opinion-- I'm hoping they were just "pilot" questions. Haven't got my score back yet, but fairly nervous...


----------



## keeaston (Aug 31, 2017)

Took it on a Saturday, all 120 questions.  Found out Monday morning I passed.


----------



## ParamedicStudent (Sep 1, 2017)

Finished my paramedic test at 80 questions!
Took it at 1pm, found out results at 5am the next morning


----------



## Colin (Sep 20, 2017)

I just took it today, cutoff at 70 and 40 minutes. I feel like I passed and based off this thread it seems like I did. Several of my classmates were cutoff between 70-80 as well and passed. Though one classmate passed at 120 questions.


----------



## jfan243 (Sep 21, 2017)

I took my EMT-B yesterday, it stopped at 71 and 4 hours later found out I passed!


----------



## Shal (Sep 22, 2017)

70 and PASSED!!!


----------



## DeadPoole (Oct 5, 2017)

NREMT P 86 Questions, found out 3 am next day, passed. 

Time to make a difference!


----------



## TachticalFire89 (Oct 23, 2017)

Found out this morning that i passed at 120 q's super excited and im proud that my hard work paid off...good luck to anyone taking the nremt in the future you got this!!!


----------



## Yayarea05 (Oct 29, 2017)

1st attempt 70 Q's - Failed

2nd attempt 70 Q's - Passed


----------



## Gms03 (Oct 31, 2017)

My first time I was stopped at 80 and failed. My friend who took the same class with me was also stopped at 80 and failed. But we did really well on the class final. I came to find out my school/instructor didn't teach to pass the NREMT but to pass the class, and the book/workbook we used was for the school. Even months after the class graduated, no one came forward saying they had passed the NREMT. I studied a completely different book that a friend had who teaches an EMT/AEMT class in a different area. Also used 2 different apps for questions to freshen up on and when I took it the 2nd time I took all 120 and passed. I went in with a lot more confidence and took my time with each question.


----------



## Auroralove (Nov 9, 2017)

I took my NREMT Paramedic for the first time today at 1015 in NC and found out at 1530 that I passed!!!!!!!! I had exactly 80 questions. 

But I’ve also heard from my friends that they’ve passed at 70 & 120 and failed just the same. Just glad I don't have to fork over anymore money.


----------



## Linny911 (Nov 9, 2017)

74 and passed. Sure didn’t feel like I passed, but yay


----------



## AmyPHRN (Nov 30, 2017)

70 and passed


----------



## TigerEMSLife (Dec 1, 2017)

First time took it 9/6/2017- 71 questions failed
second time took it 11/30/2017-67 questions passed!!!
I used fisdap, jblearning and the basic book to study in my weak areas.


----------



## LeAnn M (Dec 15, 2017)

I just got my results back today  I passed and it stopped at 62 questions. I was so nervous because of the low number of questions


----------



## Medic27 (Dec 17, 2017)

I am taking the NREMT tomorrow, I am trying to keep really relaxed. I have been out of school for a year ( I had to work full time but I studied for around 3 months on and off. The last week or two I have brushed up, really nervous about the lapse between EMT school and the NREMT. I take it 12pm tomorow, I am excited because from what it seems like I might get the results the same day.


----------



## LeAnn M (Dec 17, 2017)

@NREMTtomorrow I got my results the next morning at 4:00 am


----------



## Medic27 (Dec 18, 2017)

LeAnn M said:


> @NREMTtomorrow I got my results the next morning at 4:00 am


Ugh.. Yeah, I literally take mine in 4 hours 30 minutes. Just trying to calm down at this point.


----------



## Medic27 (Dec 18, 2017)

Test booted me @ 74-76, I was taking it one question at a time... I think it was 75 or 76... Not sure how to feel, some questions I knew, some I guessed, some I eliminated the answer on..

Update (results were almost immediately)
Congratulations on passing the NREMT National EMS Certification cognitive examination. Your passing results on the cognitive examination will remain valid for *one calendar year* from the date you took the examination, provided all other entry requirements of the NREMT are met.


----------



## LeAnn M (Dec 19, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## MedZach (Dec 22, 2017)

72 and passed. JBlearning....


----------



## Medic27 (Dec 22, 2017)

I used EMT prep and National EMT Testing but I don’t feel like they really helped. Questions are kind of the same but i did really bad in EMT National testing and semi fair in EMT prep.... don’t base that off your confidence I scored 40%-50% on EMT National Testing. 70%-80% on EMT prep...


----------



## EMTTheo16 (Jan 17, 2018)

70 questions, Passed!!!


----------



## April Johns (Feb 8, 2018)

First attempt : 89 questions- failed
Second attempt: 70 questions- failed 
I studied super hard the second go around. Need help on application and critical thinking. Any advice?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 11, 2018)

April Johns said:


> First attempt : 89 questions- failed
> Second attempt: 70 questions- failed
> I studied super hard the second go around. Need help on application and critical thinking. Any advice?



JB Learning.


----------



## Shaun (Feb 25, 2018)

Right around 60 questions, less than (not more), passed.
NREMT Basic test on 23 Feb 2018.


----------



## Judi010617 (Feb 26, 2018)

70 questions- Passed... phew, I really thought I flunked!


----------



## FFEMT23 (Mar 16, 2018)

120 Questions-Passed EMT-B


----------



## BSi752 (Mar 16, 2018)

Took the NREMTP yesterday, cut off at 143, still waiting for results


----------



## ChewyEMS13 (Mar 19, 2018)

NREMT for EMT-B last Friday, found out this morning that I PASSED at 71 questions!!!


----------



## BSi752 (Mar 19, 2018)

Passed NREMT-P at 143 questions


----------



## Virgil (Mar 22, 2018)

Just took it Monday. I think I ended around 68. Found out I passed last night!


----------



## April Johns (Mar 27, 2018)

First attempt- 89 questions -failed
Second attempt- 70 questions -failed
Third attempt- 70 questions -passed
Keep trying and don't give up. This test is very difficult. I used emtprep.com to study before taking my third test.


----------



## marian (Apr 30, 2018)

Passed NREMT-P first go around.

Less than 80 questions, I was done in less than an hour.

I was actually kinda annoyed at how easy it seemed (aside from the stupid questions about like what gear or equipment I'd use for extrications, which at my school was "All the departments meet or exceed required standards so you will wear what they tell you to wear." so I never studied that nonsense.)

Edit to add: I say that I was annoyed at how easy it seemed. I understand that it's not easy for everyone. Please be aware that I'm a total science nerd and I studied above and beyond what I needed to know for the exam. And one of my secret skills is standardized tests. I understand that it is not easy for most people.

Also, I was super stoked. I took it on a weekday at 9am, was out of the exam place by 1015, back home my 1130 & they posted that I passed by like 1300 or something. It was surreal how quickly they posted my results.


----------



## Colt45 (May 1, 2018)

I dont really want to be the post underneath that guy^. But I'm to happy to not post my results. 

I took the NREMT-P exam as well. I too got 80 questions. I too studied above and beyond and am good at test taking,  But I did walk out of that exam feeling like I questioned humanity and everything I have learned over the last year of my life. Oh well. I must have done something right. I wasn't mad at the test like him. I passed.


----------



## EMTBeast (May 4, 2018)

My exam stopped at 65 and I passed


----------



## AZEMSPRO (May 4, 2018)

The lowest you can get is 70 I thought? Its 70-120 questions


----------



## Spamsucks (May 7, 2018)

took the test on Friday at 6 pm. Had to wait till just now to get the result... 70 questions and I passed. 

End thought, don’t take this on a Friday if you have any anxiety at all... your weekend will suck.


----------



## Spamsucks (May 7, 2018)

Side note, it was odd too, cause the second to last question was like impossible, and the last was easy.
The second to last was like ok patient has bp of 230/450 is 107 deg and has a blood glucose of 35000. What is his wife’s phone number in in Klingon?


----------



## AZEMSPRO (May 8, 2018)

Spamsucks said:


> Side note, it was odd too, cause the second to last question was like impossible, and the last was easy.
> The second to last was like ok patient has bp of 230/450 is 107 deg and has a blood glucose of 35000. What is his wife’s phone number in in Klingon?


They do that to throw you off. lol.


----------



## Relieved (May 10, 2018)

NREMT P - 150 questions
EMT B - 93 questions passed both first try!


----------



## TheEleventhHour (May 10, 2018)

EMT-B.

70 & passed, first try. I understand the idea behind the pilot questions but yikes some of mine were so random. It was along the lines of "An obese pediatric with a catheter & shortness of breath start coughing up blue colored marbles, what is Barrack Obama's mother's real name?"


----------



## AZEMSPRO (May 11, 2018)

I live in Arizona and I have mine this Saturday May 12th. Never knew they did Saturdays. When do you think ill get my results? Probably Monday?


----------



## Spamsucks (May 11, 2018)

AZEMSPRO said:


> I live in Arizona and I have mine this Saturday May 12th. Never knew they did Saturdays. When do you think ill get my results? Probably Monday?


I suspect monday


----------



## AZEMSPRO (May 12, 2018)

Took the test 1 hour ago. Stopped at 70. Seemed hard. Lots of itis questions. Hope I did good.


----------



## AZEMSPRO (May 14, 2018)

Stopped at 70 questions and PASSED! How long does it usually take to get the NREMT envelope in the mail?


----------



## Spamsucks (May 15, 2018)

I got mine yesterday. So it took me about a week.


----------



## Meeesa (May 17, 2018)

Took the exam this morning. Stopped at 70! I thought I failed...shat my pants and went to my car and cried for 10 minutes. Got the results back a couple hours later... I passed!!


----------



## Eir (May 23, 2018)

first attempt at EMT-B, 76 questions, passed


----------



## Djackson (May 24, 2018)

failed my first test at 70
passed my 2nd test at 70


----------



## Toxic68W (May 25, 2018)

Passed with 113 first time.


----------



## Houstonemt (May 28, 2018)

45- passed


----------



## PandaNin (May 28, 2018)

Took my EMT-95 class final exam on Wednesday night, passed.

Took my NREMT written on Saturday morning at 8am.  70 questions took 38 minutes.

Monday at 6:00pm dashboard is updated, I passed.  Woot woot.  The class final was much more difficult than the NREMT.


----------



## COTY21 (May 31, 2018)

I just took my NREMT this morning in san Dimas California at 10am shut off at 71 questions
got my status update at 12:29
that I passed


----------



## GST (Jun 4, 2018)

76 Questions for me (EMT-B) and passed on first try in 45 minutes, Took test on a Tuesday evening (1700 EST), and results were posted by 0700 next morning. Like others, went to bed thinking I bombed it. I selected to "Print my Own Card" on registration and a few days later, I still received a card, raised seal certificate, and patch in the mail (along with congratulatory letter).


----------



## TX PFMedic (Jun 6, 2018)

I went all the way to 150 for paramedic even with feeling as if I was doing well through the whole exam. It was a stressful experience but found out within 5 hours that I had passed.


----------



## ESPI (Jun 8, 2018)

Hey everyone! Took my NREMT, totally thought I blew it and walked out rethinking life after 75 questions, but passed onto the next step!


----------



## 2much02 (Jun 12, 2018)

70 and passed. Thought I bombed


----------



## CVJPMG (Jun 17, 2018)

65 for EMT-B and passed

Forgot to post when I took the test


----------



## Malevolent Dawn (Jun 18, 2018)

NREMT stopped me at 70. I took it at 3 in the afternoon so naturally I didn't get my results same day. Found out the next morning that I passed.

And now we wait on the state...


----------



## ams (Jun 27, 2018)

EMT-B 70 questions thought I failed but I passed!! Results came out like 4 hours after the start of my exam


----------



## Entertain Me Some (Jun 27, 2018)

I took the emt-b exam this morning at 1030, went the entire 120 questions and found out I passed at 230pm. Totally thought I bombed it!


----------



## Airforce93 (Jul 1, 2018)

Not sure if I passed or not, my first time I got 70 questions and failed the 2nd 120 and failed and now the 3rd 71 questions will know my score tomarow. I tend to think that I passed because if I failed misserbly wouldn't I have just got 70? and then cut me off


----------



## PandaNin (Jul 2, 2018)

My daughter took the EMT-B test Saturday at 0800, 70 questions and passed.  Woot woot


----------



## Benjamin123 (Jul 2, 2018)

Took the emt-B test this morning and it cut off at 115 I think. I passed with only 10 min to spare.


----------



## Tito (Jul 6, 2018)

Took it June 25th. Went the entire 120 questions and found out the next morning I passed.


----------



## crackerman (Jul 6, 2018)

BOOM First post and all.

Took the exam today at 12:00 noon, Passing results posted by 2:30pm.
70 Questions and then shut off and have spent the last 2.5 hours nervous.

This system sure has changed since 2003.


----------



## Phireguy (Jul 9, 2018)

I got cut off at 70, waiting on my results...
This is my second time taking the test...the first time, I got cut off at 70.. 

Crossing my fingers!!


----------



## Phireguy (Jul 11, 2018)

I passed!!!


----------



## CityEMT212 (Jul 11, 2018)

Fire3456 said:


> Just for information purposes...A "Fun Facts" Thread"!
> 
> Would everyone post the number of questions you answered before the test stopped.  And post if you passed or failed.
> 
> ...



In NYS, there are 110 questions with a passing grade of 70. I take my state test in September, 2018. I'll come back to let ya'll know *I passed"... (fingers crossed...)


----------



## HardWorking (Jul 11, 2018)

Failed my first attempt - NREMT-P at 150
Passed 2nd attempt at 130.
I literally read the book over the second ime. Used Jb learning but more so Medic Test.com. I also developed different studying methods to help me retain information. Don’t give up. Keep pushing


----------



## firemhan (Jul 19, 2018)

I wanted to leave a few comments here.  Yes, I passed after 70 questions as well.  NREMT-BASIC

I have been a Paramedic in California for almost 20 years.  NR was alot different in 1999.  I am currently looking to promote to a Fire Chief's position, and was required to have a minimum of NREMT-B to be considered.  I let my NREMT-P lapse in 2004...because it was hard to maintain and we didn't need it anymore (HUGE MISTAKE).   Mind you, I'm a local college instructor.  Still active in the field.  I have never lapsed and we have a pretty aggressive expanded scope.  I though the EMT-B exam would be easy.  I teach it!  I think I'm a damn good medic.  Until right around question 10.

I walked out of the Pearson Vue test absolutely knowing I failed.  I could not believe how deep some of the questions were into patho-physiology!  Inotropic effects, hemoglobin and enzyme variants, polarization cycles!  I'm not giving the farm away...but when I talked to other people about my test, they too were blown away.  Maybe I got some of the secret pilot questions.  I honestly was expecting ABC, PENMAN, DCAP-BTLS, OB/GYN stuff, etc.  But then, I got some ambulance driving questions which are mentioned in text books for just a couple of sentences.  It was nerve racking.  I admire you new folks chasing this, because if your tests were anything like mine, WOW!  You're so much farther ahead than I was when I first became an EMT in 1993!

The point is, STUDY!  Remember BLS before ALS.  Do simple stuff first.  Do the logical thing first.  Use common sense.

Oh...and teach the old guys a thing or two.  We need it.  And for what it's worth, keep your NR certs up to date.  You may be like me in 20 years looking for a promotion and freaking out!


----------



## Ultravox Vienna (Jul 19, 2018)

First time, cutoff between 75-80 questions, pass


----------



## Kbandd (Jul 21, 2018)

Went to my EMT Test at 8AM, 3rd time taking it.
Stopped at exactly 70 questions
Got my results 7 hours later....
*PASSED*


----------



## Jzink (Jul 23, 2018)

Took my test this morning at 8am.  Shut off at 70.  Nervous as all get out!  I feel strong about some of the questions but the Gyno questions really had me sweating and it felt like I had more of them then anything else!  Waiting on results!


----------



## crackerman (Jul 23, 2018)

you got this


----------



## Jzink (Jul 23, 2018)

Jzink said:


> Took my test this morning at 8am.  Shut off at 70.  Nervous as all get out!  I feel strong about some of the questions but the Gyno questions really had me sweating and it felt like I had more of them then anything else!  Waiting on results!



Update:  I passed!


----------



## K J (Jul 24, 2018)

Took my test Friday.  It stopped at 70 questions and I was positive I bombed it.  Got the results this morning....passed first attempt.


----------



## Rprent195 (Jul 25, 2018)

Took the NREMT-B last month failed at 88 questions, took it again yesterday got to 100 questions woke up to find out I passed!


----------



## COTY21 (Jul 30, 2018)

70 PASSED


----------



## sharpe15 (Aug 15, 2018)

70 Passed.  I was convinced I failed it, about half the questions were about things I'd never even heard of.  I guess that's the "adaptive" part of the test.


----------



## MedicMcGoo (Aug 24, 2018)

NREMT-P: I was kicked out at 80 questions. Took around 55 minutes and PASSED.


----------



## Crayons (Sep 14, 2018)

went  ALL the way to 120 questions then it kicked me off... i was so upset because i was convinced that i failed. That test really makes you think, but i made sure to remember hallmark signs for important diseases. woke up this morning, logged in and BOOM! a big fat CONGRATULATIONS!!!! i passsed. i really think the emtprep app and the emt crash course book helped alot.


----------



## Milford34 (Sep 21, 2018)

82. 
passed on my first try.


----------



## Jesus Holbrook (Sep 24, 2018)

I guess we all googled the same thing and found this.Failed my first time at 125questions,  and passed the 2nd at 110. Probably by the skin of my teeth, but I got it!! I'm never going to stop studying so I can pass this test every 2 years. Hopefully one of the companies I work for will have a deal to help out with paramedic school.


----------



## Exam Vs Bad Touch (Sep 24, 2018)

Just finished NREMTP third try. Stopped at 113ish. Not going to lie, I’m feeling it. First try was after I took a break from EMS to take care of family. Stopped around 85, missed the last question, second try was a month or so later. This time they stopped me around 147, missed the last question. This time was about 2 months after the 2nd try, I was calmer, and focused on the questions. Got the last question right. Tried to remember BLS before ALS, and took time before the exam to review Med and trauma skill sheets. I’ll update tomorrow.


----------



## Exam Vs Bad Touch (Sep 25, 2018)

Passed!


----------



## Alton Francis (Oct 24, 2018)

EMT-B 75 Questions Passed 1st try. Used EMT Crash course Book/Tests for review & Pocket App for practice testing

EMT-P 80 Questions Passed 1st try. Used National Registry Paramedic Exam Book By Kaplan for review. Used Pocket Prep app and MedicTests.com for testing
(EMT-P Test finished at 4pm got results at 8am next day)


----------



## JT25 (Nov 20, 2018)

59 and Passed


----------



## WraithRE (Dec 18, 2018)

I just finished, it stopped right at 70-72.  Current Mood....Complete Panic


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 20, 2018)

Took the medic test instead of going thru another refresher course.  Stopped at 87, I passed.   Happy as can be.  The last time I took the test was 30 years ago.


----------



## LongTranspot (Dec 21, 2018)

70, passed


----------



## Sstadler (Mar 12, 2019)

Passed EMT-B back in early 2016 with 70 questions. Felt positive that I failed. 

2 months later, I passed the AEMT exam. I felt as if that test was too easy when I left the testing site. 

Just took the EMT-P exam today and was ended at 81-83 questions. I am in the middle because it felt as if I either knew the questions for sure or I didn’t know the answer at all. I am hopeful for the best! I will keep ya’ll updated because if you’re on here worrying then you must be in the same boat! Keep your heads up


----------



## Sstadler (Mar 13, 2019)

Next day, just found out that I passed. If you’re on here looking for answers, don’t fret. If you pass, you pass. If you don’t, you have plenty of other times to retake the exam. No sense in wasting time and energy worrying. Best of luck to you all. Be safe.


----------



## SentinelGary (Apr 15, 2019)

I see a lot of 50-80s... I had ~138 I believe? I passed.

Interesting, how the new adaptive testing is designed to make you fail. The questions get harder the better you answer. And of course they throw in experimental questions.

Obviously none of us know how good or bad we did. But my guess is that I cut it pretty damn close, even though I was certain I knew the questions.


----------



## greenmountains (Apr 15, 2019)

72 I think and passed. I had doubts about whether I got only three questions right but checked in the parking lot. As far as I know, I got them all right. I could identify at least one question that was a experimental question. It was vague and did not have enough detail. I doubt it was permanently included. They went crazy on vaginal bleeding too.  I talked to others that tested that day and they had the same vaginal bleeding questions and they were only basic responders.


----------



## OCEMT949 (Apr 30, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'm assuming you're talking about the computer based testing, because I've only taken the old paper tests.


I took the scantron the first time. Then I let I let it lapse and just took it again on computer yesterday. I prefer the old way.


----------



## Will1475 (May 20, 2019)

EMT-B 84 questions passed my 4th try

EMT-P 1st try 150 questions and failed.
            2nd try 150 questions and passed
I used the AMLS book and my text book and read all of the time.


----------



## Terasu (May 21, 2019)

Took the test in the first week on January 2019. My test was 120 questions and passed 1st try. Used EMTprep to study.


----------



## firegal1972 (May 25, 2019)

I took the EMT-B test on scantron 18 years ago and passed on the first try.
I took the EMT test again on May 23rd (I let it lapse).  It cut me off at 61 questions.  I was positive I had failed, but I passed . I am interested to see the breakdown of my score though . Good luck everyone!


----------



## Terrellmac1 (Jun 3, 2019)

103 passed Nremt P


----------



## Wildwing621 (Jun 7, 2019)

Took the NREMT- B yesterday, test cut off at 70, received notice at 12:20pm same day that I passed!


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Jun 11, 2019)

Just took mine. Cut off at 86 or 87, not sure exactly which...waiting for results.  NREMT-P


----------



## 45revolution (Jun 12, 2019)

NRP stopped somewhere around 80. Passed same day. Used navigate 2 premier access for emergency care in the streets


----------



## WillCumming (Jun 17, 2019)

118 passed. Took mine on saturday found out at 2 pm monday.


----------



## Arkansas Girl (Jun 19, 2019)

I took my for the first time today and failed. Cut off at 75. I used nemt prep, pocket prep, and emt for dummies... I’m really bummed out.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 19, 2019)

I can’t believe we’re still doing this...


----------



## WillCumming (Jun 19, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I can’t believe we’re still doing this...


I think its awesome


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Jul 1, 2019)

CodyHolt83 said:


> Just took mine. Cut off at 86 or 87, not sure exactly which...waiting for results.  NREMT-P


I failed. Just retook it today. Went the full 150. I know exactly what I did wrong on my last attemp. I feel so stupid!!


----------



## cecilia80 (Jul 5, 2019)

100 and failed . Hopefully I pass the next one!


----------



## tylerimp (Jul 8, 2019)

58 to 60 and I passed!!


----------



## tylerimp (Jul 8, 2019)

tylerimp said:


> 58 to 60 and I passed!!



Nremt-b


----------



## KhanNegrette (Jul 9, 2019)

112 and passed, my husband was around 75 and passed


----------



## RustyW (Jul 9, 2019)

WillCumming said:


> I think its awesome


I got to 70 and it stopped. Passed.


----------



## smeagolluvr (Jul 11, 2019)

Test stopped at 90 and I passed!


----------



## Intothefog (Aug 12, 2019)

Stopped out on 80 and passed (Paramedic). Walked out of the test wondering wtf just happened. A few questions I couldn’t remember for the life of me going over any such topic. But do you best to try and figure it out and then you can narrow it down to two and move on.


----------



## Arkansas Girl (Aug 12, 2019)

70 something and failed


----------



## RunnerD1987 (Sep 11, 2019)

I am not sure 

I passed took the test Friday at noon found out about 2 hours later.

Do they send a breakdown of the exam?


----------



## maplemt (Sep 14, 2019)

I took the NREMT exam for EMT-B last Saturday and found out late Monday night.  Had the minimum 70 questions, definitely thought I failed, but passed in reality! All glory to God.


----------



## N3whouse (Sep 18, 2019)

I took the NREMT for EMT-B on Tuesday noontime. Finished around 145. Had results by dinner time. It took me to 120 so I was sweating but I passed!


----------



## Tx1Nguyen (Oct 3, 2019)

Stopped at 115 took NREMT B an hour ago...
Nervous about it


----------



## Iamnotzhuri (Oct 10, 2019)

Stopped at 70 when I took the NREMT B. Passed. I got my results few hours after completing it.


----------



## FrankieJ (Oct 12, 2019)

I took my Nremt paramedics and I ran out of time does that indicate that I failed?


----------



## Stoliver (Oct 14, 2019)

I took the NREMT exam twice already. First test stopped at 70. I failed. 2nd one stopped at 120. I failed. I just retook the test today it stopped me at 81 or 82. I hope I passed. Does anyone know if that’s a good or bad sign?

*(Moderator Edit: Removed use of all caps.)*


----------



## MackTheKnife (Nov 4, 2019)

FrankieJ said:


> I took my Nremt paramedics and I ran out of time does that indicate that I failed?


That doesn't mean anything except perhaps you overthink the questions. What was the test result?


----------



## Determined0596 (Nov 15, 2019)

It shut off at 70 in 41 mins I passed..


----------



## ChrisInMA (Nov 18, 2019)

Somewhere between 77-81 and passed! I did take it once before and was not so fortunate. It was around 115 questions that time, near passing on all but one.

**just realizedthis thread was from years ago


----------



## halocell (Nov 19, 2019)

70 questions and passed! very scary because I answered the final 2 questions wrong.


----------



## Idkwhatimdoing99 (Nov 23, 2019)

1st time I got 64 and failed 
2nd time I got 120 and failed 
This 3rd time I got 78 and feeling really nervous it seemed more difficult than my other 2 times


----------



## ZigEms (Nov 25, 2019)

80 questions and passed! I actually got the last question wrong and then the test shut off on me (lol). Took it on a Friday so wasn’t able to see my results until Monday. So of course I was a nervous wreck all weekend until my results were posted!


----------



## firemandave7 (Dec 2, 2019)

I passed the PM test with 150 questions the first time.


----------



## CbrMonster (Dec 18, 2019)

75 to 77 questions / paramedic

passed first time attempt


----------



## GST (Dec 27, 2019)

PM @ 78 questions. 1st go, exam was scored and posted to NREMT site in about an hour with the result.


----------



## KhukuriLord (Dec 31, 2019)

EMT-B, just took it 3 days ago, first attempt, 70 questions exactly. Passed.


----------



## Stegs (Jan 7, 2020)

just did the nremt for MRF/EMR (1-6-20)
i was stopped around 110 questions, and had about 35-40 min left on the timer

found out this morning 1-7-20 that i passed and officially a MRF

for me, the JB learning test prep helped me. There were apps i tried, but the jb learning is what i found worked the best! It wasnt cheap, but neither is the NREMT


----------



## MissyMiss (Jan 9, 2020)

Fire3456 said:


> Just for information purposes...A "Fun Facts" Thread"!
> 
> Would everyone post the number of questions you answered before the test stopped.  And post if you passed or failed.
> 
> ...


My test stopped at 70 and I passed on my first try.


----------



## NaimElm (Jan 25, 2020)

Got the boot at 81 questions. Thought I failed since I knew I got the last question wrong. Found out two hours later that I’m now a paramedic 😂


----------



## Sled Driver (Mar 15, 2020)

Shut off at 70, passed.


----------



## MissyMiss (Mar 15, 2020)

Shut off at 70 as well. Freaked out thinking I failed, but I passed.


----------



## UberChicken (Mar 26, 2020)

Got cut off at 120 questions and passed! I thought I had failed(like 90% of everyone else)but I passed.

To anyone who got cut off at 120 questions, DO NOT ASSUME YOU FAILED. I was literally going over more study material before I got my results back I was so certain I failed.


----------



## Tx1Nguyen (Apr 5, 2020)

81 questions passed


----------



## Micey (Apr 6, 2020)

EMT-B

120 and passed

thought I failed but was really pleased to look 6hrs later and it showed I passed


----------



## whitechallenger (Apr 11, 2020)

Long time lurker, first time poster.

(EMT-B)

1st attempt- Cut me off at 70 - Forsure thought I passed - I Failed
2nd attempt- Took me to 116- Forsue thought I passed - I Failed

I made the mistake of taking months in between each exam because the fear of failing was real. It caused me to have anxiety, embarrassment, and lack of confidence in myself. I seen all the people in my EMT program move on and get real jobs while i let the fear of a stupid exam take over my life.

3rd attempt- cut me off at 70- Forsure thought i failed again - I PASSED

Its been one month since I've passed my exam and now looking back i couldn't believe i let a silly exam put fear in me. Definitely taught me a lesson in life that i will never forgot. For anyone that's struggling with this exam ask yourself how bad do you want this? That's what I did to myself and I got really serious after that. Study your butt off, i did this for an entire month and it paid off. Good luck to everyone reading this, i was once right where you're at.


----------



## Darevalo1991 (May 3, 2020)

Took my test Friday at 3:30 and it stopped me at around 90 questions last time I looked was 87 answered a couple more than cut off .. nervous wreck ! Scared I failed questions just got hard I didn’t know wth I was answering at some points towards the end 
 Can’t find out until MONDAY !! think I failed it 
1st time failed stopped at 75


----------



## Froggynoch (May 11, 2020)

NREMT-E 

The test stopped at 70 and I was almost certain I had failed, even after hearing everyone else saying they felt that way too. I passed though, so I guess I did something right. There were probably only five or so questions where I was certain I was right. The rest I was only able to narrow down to two, three, or even all four options sometimes. I just guessed my best and I suppose that was good enough.


----------



## Darevalo1991 (May 11, 2020)

89 failed my second attempt


----------



## Selorex (May 22, 2020)

Im driving away from just taking my NREMT... cut off around 76-82. Everything in me is telling me I failed that test. I blacked out, learn new terminology it felt like, and yeah... we will see how this goes. Anyone have any oxygen for comfort? 😅 I do NOT want to take that again.🤞


----------



## Darevalo1991 (May 22, 2020)

Selorex said:


> Im driving away from just taking my NREMT... cut off around 76-82. Everything in me is telling me I failed that test. I blacked out, learn new terminology it felt like, and yeah... we will see how this goes. Anyone have any oxygen for comfort? 😅 I do NOT want to take that again.🤞


Waiting game starts ... have to wait until Monday morning !! Good luck ! Sure you passed


----------



## RottingEMT (May 29, 2020)

Took my NREMT-b in Ontario, OR @ 1130 on 5/28/20

My test shut down after I answered my 70th question.  I was sure I had failed, the test definitely kicked my *** despite feeling pretty confident prior to taking it. A completely humbling experience... I freaked out waiting for my results and found this forum and am glad to say at 0530 the following morning, my score was posted and I PASSED

I think it's true- if you feel like you really had to stretch and tried your best, but feel like you failed... you probably did just fine! 

Good luck!!


----------



## onboard2010 (Jun 2, 2020)

120 , passed my test seemed as if it asked some easy questions to be honest , It may be a CAT test but I think when you receive your test it assigns the number of questions , not reduce the amount of questions . But some say other wise but they also say people that get 120 questions fail, bit that wasn t correct either in my case .


----------



## onboard2010 (Jun 2, 2020)

Fisdap is way harder than nremt test. I couldn't pass their test for nothing . I had to purchase extra test and I m not so sure fisdap was worth all the extra money as I was trying to figure out what they were wanting me to say. It was more like a big brother telling you nope that not it even when you know you were right.  I D HAVE 100% knowledge , 45 % application and 45 problem solving and recieve a failing score .


----------



## Darevalo1991 (Jun 4, 2020)

Has anyone taken the exam at home as of yet ?


----------



## jmeuth4 (Jun 16, 2020)

NREMT-P today cut off at 144 with 20mins left.... last series of questions i for sure got right after confirming with google. what do yall think?


----------



## Darevalo1991 (Jun 16, 2020)

jmeuth4 said:


> NREMT-P today cut off at 144 with 20mins left.... last series of questions i for sure got right after confirming with google. what do yall think?


Passed ! Especially if you feel unsure


----------



## jmeuth4 (Jun 16, 2020)

Were you getting repeat questions a lot towards the end?


----------



## Austinpowers (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello guys I took my exam on Monday 06/15/2020 @ 12:30 pm I am just getting back into EMS due to Covid. I went to paramedic school 10 years ago but kept my state license up in Florida so I was able to get a Georiga temp license however I must pass the NREMT to get a permanent license. I didn’t really have the chance to study because I scheduled my exam and gave myself a month to study and life showed up, the next thing you know it was test day. So I took it so I would not waste the money 💰. I got about 75 questions the test seemed to easy and that’s what scared me plus I know I got several wrong once I looked up the answers for the ones I remember. It is now Wednesday morning I should get the results today and I’m praying that I passed however I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Austinpowers (Jun 17, 2020)

Well got my results and I failed 😢 however I can’t be mad I did not prepare at all. I think that I needed to fail to motivate me to study 📖 . I plan to be aggressive for the next two weeks and try again. Hopefully this will inspire someone that is on the verge of giving up not to. I will continue to study and test until I pass, I will keep you all informed on my journey.


----------



## CanadianBagel (Jul 3, 2020)

I passed both basic and medic first try. Medic cut me off at 114. Can’t remember what basic was, but I think it was around 80. I wouldn’t recommend paying attention to the numbers. One of my buddies passed at 80 questions, one failed at 150, then passed a second time at 150.

The NREMT is a solid test because it finds your weaknesses and pushes you to your limits. It’s not a very hard test overall, but it will find your deficiencies and sweat you up.


----------



## Kyler L (Jul 8, 2020)

68 failed. I need some help with study material. I passed the class with flying colors and passed the phycomotor exam all on my first try. The test felt super easy throughout which meant I knew I was doing bad. Anyone have recommendations on how to study?


----------



## Cadediamond77 (Jul 24, 2020)

I just walked out and am waiting on my ride. It stopped me at 87. It was crazy how none of the questions to me wanted legit answers. They wanted what is the most appropriate ya know. Idk, lord know I did my best.


----------



## Cadediamond77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Cadediamond77 said:


> I just walked out and am waiting on my ride. It stopped me at 87. It was crazy how none of the questions to me wanted legit answers. They wanted what is the most appropriate ya know. Idk, lord know I did my best.


I’m pretty sure I failed. My mind is dead after that test.


----------



## Cadediamond77 (Jul 24, 2020)

jmeuth4 said:


> Were you getting repeat questions a lot towards the end?


Only one repeated for me and each time it had different possible answers so idk...


----------



## Cadediamond77 (Jul 26, 2020)

Cadediamond77 said:


> I’m pretty sure I failed. My mind is dead after that test.


Update- I passed


----------



## J Nez (Jul 27, 2020)

Woooot just got my NREMT-P results!! Passed at 80 questions!! I was feeling really good during the entire exam, didnt feel too difficult and when it shut down at 80 I was stoked! Scheduled the exam on last friday morning knowing it would be a brutal wait until after the weekend to get my results. Kept checking all of friday hoping my results would get posted to no avail, same thing on saturday. Then today (Sunday) I checked periodically knowing my results would not get posted until monday, then I randomly checked at 11pm PST Sunday and boom my results were up! Safe to say I am happy!


----------



## hander (Jul 27, 2020)

I got stopped at 70 and passed 
Honestly i thought i had failed when i got cut off. I went home and started studying, but i got results the next morning!!


----------



## Akewataru133 (Jul 29, 2020)

Guess I’ll join the party:
I took the NREMT-P test on 7/28 and it shut off at question at question 77 or 79. I was nodding off by that point because I had not slept properly the night before. So anxious...I do know that the last question I did I before it shut off I got correct as I looked it up afterwards. It was on knowing what area of heart and vessel is affected by the type of STEMI. It was the one and ONLY question like this, so keep studying. Someone else mentioned before it was a good sign if you got the last question correct. I found out this morning I passed, so take from this what you will. Now I have to go schedule a psychomotor test, whenever those become available.


----------



## McCluggins (Jul 30, 2020)

My EMT instructor suggested waiting/studying a week before taking the NREMT. I panicked and stalled for seven months bought and exam book a few days before my exam date. I got stopped at 70 and was indifferent about it. My dad called me an idiot and was positive I failed. My friends were supportive but only telling me things I wanted to hear. I took my exam on a Saturday and didn't get my results until Monday morning when I was at work. I passed!


----------



## Srenda (Jul 31, 2020)

Kyler L said:


> 68 failed. I need some help with study material. I passed the class with flying colors and passed the phycomotor exam all on my first try. The test felt super easy throughout which meant I knew I was doing bad. Anyone have recommendations on how to study?


May want to try this app....NREMT-B Prep ... think I paid $2.99 a month - a lot of tests, great explanations. I stopped paying after i passed my test but now think I should keep doing until I get a job to stay ready.


----------



## preciousmetals18 (Sep 1, 2020)

I just took mine this afternoon, EMT-B. It cut me off somewhere near 70-75 questions and there were quite a few that had me stumped. I don't have my results yet but I'm hopeful I passed! 

Thank you for this thread. Seeing how many people got cut off at so few questions thinking they failed, but actually passed, makes me feel a little more confident.


----------



## dony224 (Sep 8, 2020)

Took mine 9/4 in the morning, found out by Afternoon. Took 71 and passed


----------



## preciousmetals18 (Sep 8, 2020)

preciousmetals18 said:


> I just took mine this afternoon, EMT-B. It cut me off somewhere near 70-75 questions and there were quite a few that had me stumped. I don't have my results yet but I'm hopeful I passed!
> 
> Thank you for this thread. Seeing how many people got cut off at so few questions thinking they failed, but actually passed, makes me feel a little more confident.



Update: I ended up passing!


----------



## Nic Mourer (Sep 9, 2020)

NREMT-Paramedic a couple weeks ago and passed. It cut me off at 80.


----------



## Cas6413 (Oct 4, 2020)

EMT B a few weeks ago. Got cut off at 70 and passed


----------



## Grunt (Oct 8, 2020)

I was cut off at 68. I used LC ready to study with. Finished the course 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Melch (Nov 26, 2020)

70 Passed


----------



## Labmama15 (Dec 10, 2020)

Took my test this morning- got cut off at 70.  I don’t know how to feel other than super nauseous! I keep refreshing and hoping for a pass!! Wish me luck


----------



## MikeEMT69 (Feb 7, 2021)

Saturday test for EMT B

cut off at 70 questions. Lots of new terms and material and a handful of easy questions.
The waiting game has begun.


----------



## TexasJim (Feb 7, 2021)

Fire3456 said:


> Just for information purposes...A "Fun Facts" Thread"!
> 
> Would everyone post the number of questions you answered before the test stopped.  And post if you passed or failed.
> 
> ...


Like a lot of other people my test stopped at 72, and I thought I flunked it completely. But after a day and a half of being depressed, I got the news that I passed.


----------



## Tada411 (Feb 8, 2021)

Mine stopped at 70. Definitely thought I failed. There were lots of unfamiliar terms and "best answer" questions. I came home, drank a lot of wine and cried about how dumb I am....only to find out the next day I passed.


----------



## tati03 (Feb 10, 2021)

Took my exam 2/9/21 at 2 pm and it took me around 45 minutes before the exam cut off at 70 questions exactly and my heart literally sank. I've never felt so unsure in my life. it's like after the exam I forgot what questions I even answered. I was so sure that I failed because I couldn't have possibly been that smart that exam cut me off at 70. Fast forward to this morning at 9 am I got the results that I have passed! I am so grateful! BELIEVE IN YOUR ABILITIES.


----------



## wolfe82 (Mar 17, 2021)

85-90 ?s, feeling as though I failed the Paramedic exam (thinking 4-1 failure).  I chose the incorrect answer on several questions I 'knew' (or had reviewed).  Many big words I vaguely recall & should have better understood (such as odynophagia or difficulty swallowing).  Such fun, will update...


----------



## wolfe82 (Mar 17, 2021)

wolfe82 said:


> 85-90 ?s, feeling as though I failed the Paramedic exam (thinking 4-1 failure).  I chose the incorrect answer on several questions I 'knew' (or had reviewed).  Many big words I vaguely recall & should have better understood (such as odynophagia or difficulty swallowing).  Such fun, will update...


Passed


----------



## Naplesdad (Apr 5, 2021)

Just took mine. Cut off at 87 this time. 1st attempt cut me off at 125 and failed obviously since this is my 2nd attempt. Felt more good questions than "oh ****" moments. Will update with hopeful pass!!


----------



## Naplesdad (Apr 5, 2021)

piranah said:


> i got 70 and passed.....took it in about 30 min....


I finished mine at 86 at 56 minutes. Super nervous


----------



## Naplesdad (Apr 6, 2021)

Whelp I failed. 2 weeks and ill be trying for my final try before refresher.


----------



## HombreDeEspana (May 30, 2021)

Hello all. Hope all is well 🤜🤛. Just took the EMT-B around 9am this morning. It cut me off between 91-93 and feel pretty confident. I did get some repetitive questions and one very difficult question towards the end. Hopefully I get the results tomorrow....


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 30, 2021)

HombreDeEspana said:


> Hello all. Hope all is well 🤜🤛. Just took the EMT-B around 9am this morning. It cut me off between 91-93 and feel pretty confident. I did get some repetitive questions and one very difficult question towards the end. Hopefully I get the results tomorrow....


Probably Tuesday morning. Never take your test on a long weekend.


----------



## HombreDeEspana (May 31, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Probably Tuesday morning. Never take your test on a long weekend.


Fortunately I got my results this morning and didn't pass. Left with my head high since I studied to my max potential and gave it my all. I'm surprised I didn't pass since the exam felt moderate and took my time to fully understand each question, but overall I left confident with my head high. Definitely a shocker as to why I failed and clueless this time around. Refresher course time and time to switch up the game plan for this time around, Must say, it was a rough day, but still need to carry the all in attitude. Not over yet 👏.


----------



## HombreDeEspana (May 31, 2021)

Naplesdad said:


> Whelp I failed. 2 weeks and ill be trying for my final try before refresher.


Any update? I just started my refresher course today.


----------



## kristielee1618 (Jun 3, 2021)

KhanNegrette said:


> 112 and passed, my husband was around 75 and passed


omg I took mine yesterday and im awaiting my results this morning. I got shut off about 112-115! Im SOOOOOOOO NERVOUS I failed . anyone that has taken the NREMT-Basic can tell you when you leave there I literally felt so stupid like anything I thought I knew was gone and I was very uneasy . Now I have to wait approximately 5 more hours and im literally having a PANIC attack ! but anyways your comment made me a tad more hopeful !


----------



## kristielee1618 (Jun 3, 2021)

ckrump said:


> *Emt-p*
> 
> Cut off @ 148 - passed 1st time.


See I thought I did horrible because I got like 112-116 something questions I think before it cut off then I see post like these that I’m not alone and still passed ! Yay good for you I’m hoping my results I get them later this morning will read the same !


----------



## kristielee1618 (Jun 3, 2021)

MJordan2121 said:


> *Passed!!!!*
> 
> I took my Registry exam on Thursday, May 22, 2008 and had to wait a LONG 5days to get my test results. When I took my exam, the testing center's internet connection was down, so it wasn't sent until late, plus it was Memorial Day weekend, another delay!!. I was really skeptical on how I did, felt really indifferent about passing. Well, anyhow, I made it up to around 125 questions and found out today that I have indeed passed and now an EMT-B. I stressed myself out the last 5 days and now I feel a sense of relief. ^_^


I’m going through the same right now and I won’t get my results until later today !


----------



## JimmyD (Jun 15, 2021)

I took my test 06/12/2021 this past Saturday morning. I didn’t get my results until today Monday morning 06/14/2021 I PASSED ON MY FIRST ATTEMPT. My test ended at 72 questions. Usually weekends fly by however this was the longest weekend in the history of weekends lol. This is the greatest feeling ever all the hard work paid off!! Best of luck to everyone. I recommend not taking the test on a weekend if you want your results the very next day.


----------



## Jtiffani467 (Jun 19, 2021)

_I just to the Nremt Basic test today 06/18/2021. It cut off at 79 or 80.. Pretty sure I failed it. Since I took it at 2 pm on a Friday I will probably not get the results until Monday. Seemed like every question was getting harder and harder to answer and I studied really hard. Hopefully I will get good news but I am not going to hold my breath on it. My 200 question fisdap test was easier than that test was. I'll keep you all posted on the results. Probably am going to start studying since I have this long weekend ahead of me. I'll keep checking for updated results though. _


----------



## Jtiffani467 (Jun 20, 2021)

Jtiffani467 said:


> _I just to the Nremt Basic test today 06/18/2021. It cut off at 79 or 80.. Pretty sure I failed it. Since I took it at 2 pm on a Friday I will probably not get the results until Monday. Seemed like every question was getting harder and harder to answer and I studied really hard. Hopefully I will get good news but I am not going to hold my breath on it. My 200 question fisdap test was easier than that test was. I'll keep you all posted on the results. Probably am going to start studying since I have this long weekend ahead of me. I'll keep checking for updated results though. _


Update: I passed and got my NREMT certification today!!!! Yay!!!! It's crazy because I left out of there really upset because I just knew I failed for sure!!! But everything finally paid off!!!


----------



## kristielee1618 (Jun 23, 2021)

Attason said:


> I just took my national today. I got to 120 I'm so scared!


I took my NREMT basic yesterday and I also was stopped at 120 thought I failed but this was my second attempt and went to 120 the first time too, BUT I JUST GOT MY RESULTS THIS MORNING I PASSEDDDDDD. I’m officially nationally certified.


----------



## BUSHJ65 (Aug 11, 2021)

Took my exam Monday, cut off at 70.  Got passing results around 2 am Tuesday.


----------



## EMTPIGEON007 (Aug 18, 2021)

Taken today stopped at 70 PASSED!


----------



## SolaBlanc (Aug 25, 2021)

Took EMT-B test today. Not really sure if I ran out of time or was cut off. I was on my last 2min just trying to answer as many questions as I could and the last question # I saw was 112 so we’ll say I was cut off at 116 lol. I already cried about it. Just waiting on my results. It’s really anybody’s guess at this point.


----------



## SolaBlanc (Aug 26, 2021)

SolaBlanc said:


> Took EMT-B test today. Not really sure if I ran out of time or was cut off. I was on my last 2min just trying to answer as many questions as I could and the last question # I saw was 112 so we’ll say I was cut off at 116 lol. I already cried about it. Just waiting on my results. It’s really anybody’s guess at this point.


It’s 4:41am just found out I passed! Also the NREMT website updated before the Pearson VUE. Now I can let their servers rest and go to sleep.


----------



## twirlingblades (Aug 27, 2021)

I took my emt-b today (Friday) at noon.. I’m assuming I hate to wait until Monday? Anyone take their test at a similar time?

I got to the 70s. Finished in about 40 mins. I thought I got some hard cardiac questions so that means I did really good or really bad…


----------



## DocFitz (Aug 28, 2021)

EMT-B exam on August 7, 70 and passed.  12 week hybrid course on JBL, skills 4 hours weekly.


----------



## twirlingblades (Aug 29, 2021)

twirlingblades said:


> I took my emt-b today (Friday) at noon.. I’m assuming I hate to wait until Monday? Anyone take their test at a similar time?
> 
> I got to the 70s. Finished in about 40 mins. I thought I got some hard cardiac questions so that means I did really good or really bad…


Posted this morning on my.nremt. Passed!!!


----------



## HombreDeEspana (Aug 29, 2021)

Took my Emt-B on 08/20/21 @7am and went up to 120 questions. It def felt like i didnt pass and felt overwhelmed, but found out the same day that I passed. God is good!


----------



## BigLouchi (Sep 29, 2021)

twirlingblades said:


> I took my emt-b today (Friday) at noon.. I’m assuming I hate to wait until Monday? Anyone take their test at a similar time?
> 
> I got to the 70s. Finished in about 40 mins. I thought I got some hard cardiac questions so that means I did really good or really bad…


What made you think they were hard got mine coming up


----------



## EMTPIGEON007 (Sep 29, 2021)

Don't worry you got this! as long as you studied it will be cake


----------



## CerealKing (Oct 15, 2021)

Took it earlier this week, Low 70s, and Passed (Paramedic).  Results got posted when I woke up around 7 am the day after the test, which I took at 2 pm, and they were posted, had also checked before I went to bed around midnight, so they were posted overnight.  I also got the last question right, which I thought was overly easy, for whatever it is worth.


----------



## Markbalisi (Nov 18, 2021)

Stoped at question 70. Omg I really thought I failed. It was so hard. Got the result the following day said I passed. Still could not believe it. Good luck to all planning to take the exam.


----------



## Ralphorama (Nov 22, 2021)

Stopped at 84 took it today in San Dimas i think i hella bombed it questions were tough some stuff for sure never studied/reviewed ever. I also have done every free practice test on the net and scored 80 and above majority of the time but the NREMT was mentally difficult


----------



## Colt45 (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm going to bet you passed. Good job!  Stop fretting. If it gets that hard all of you new to this thread need to realize it's adaptive. If it's super super hard- you are probably above your scope or you didn't pay any attention in class and shouldn't be managing patient care.


----------



## FFemsCrystal (Dec 16, 2021)

81
Passed. 
Last question correct 100% sure.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Dec 22, 2021)

Went every bit of 120. Not feeling great, about half of it was super easy and the other half went from difficult to "I don't recall that in my Basic class"


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Dec 23, 2021)

I PASSED!!!


----------



## FFBurns (Dec 29, 2021)

NREMT-P: 150 Questions, Passed.


----------



## FFBurns (Dec 29, 2021)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> I PASSED!!!


congrats!


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Dec 29, 2021)

FFBurns said:


> congrats!


Thanks man same to you! Now I'm waiting on my state license, but most of them are off work til after the first


----------



## FFBurns (Dec 29, 2021)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> Thanks man same to you! Now I'm waiting on my state license, but most of them are off work til after the first


Thanks buddy! You’ll have it in hand soon, sometimes they are a little slow.


----------



## DennisM (Jan 2, 2022)

Took the EMT test (my first attempt) with online proctoring.  Went to the very bitter end of 110 questions, convinced that I was toast.  Read AFTER the fact that this is normal in the online version.  Passing score was posted by morning, state certification issued by 8:03am the following day (thanks, Pennsylvania!)


----------



## Jess2441 (Mar 4, 2022)

I was a paramedic until 2010.  It has been a long time and a lot has changed.  I am on the long excruciating road to re-certification.  I took my exam today after studying for months.  I was cut off at 95.  I felt good about it when I left but now after browsing the internet, I do not feel so hot.


----------



## Jakezazzy (Mar 13, 2022)

I took my NREMT-E (B) in NH on March 12th 2022. I went all the way to 130 questions. After an excruciating wait I found out that I passed. This shows you that answering all the way to the end is not a fail. I know people who passed and failed at 70. Just be confident going in and you will do great.


----------



## Jsmith11786 (Mar 14, 2022)

Got stopped at 80 for NREMT-P, left not knowing which way it could go. After 2 1/2 days, it was a pass. Believe in yourself, you got this.


----------



## SigSauerNY (Mar 23, 2022)

Ended at 70 questions, somewhat simple exam, made me question myself when I finished so fast, good to go.


----------



## Julian Lopez (Mar 31, 2022)

Test stopped around 70 really thought I failed it but passed so excited thank you Jesus!


----------



## Kevin93636 (Apr 11, 2022)

Went all the way to 110. Results the next morning. Passed.


----------



## Pistol (Apr 20, 2022)

NREMT EMR exam.
Made it to 80 questions and failed!
I'm very upset because I studied my butt off! I felt like the test was easy while taking it, but after I left it slowly hit me about some mistakes I made. I get very nervous for tests like this. 
I don't know what to do now, my results didn't give me performance for each category. Any tips or advice to help me out. EMR specific info and practice tests seem difficult to find.
Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## Jess2441 (Apr 29, 2022)

Second attempt at retaking my nremt p exam after 12 years out of practice.  First test I stopped around 90 and failed.  Yesterday I went all the way to 150  The questions were very hard and there was stuff I have never even heard of.  I am hoping those were the 10-15 research questions. I am so nervous to get my results.


----------



## Kdwnparker (Apr 30, 2022)

Jess2441 said:


> Second attempt at retaking my nremt p exam after 12 years out of practice.  First test I stopped around 90 and failed.  Yesterday I went all the way to 150  The questions were very hard and there was stuff I have never even heard of.  I am hoping those were the 10-15 research questions. I am so nervous to get my results.


Did your results post? I tested today and mine stopped at like 105


----------



## JacobLong (May 14, 2022)

Took my first attempt based off what I learned in the class and failed at 78 questions. After that I got the advice to really study the book and the app. My second attempt I passed right at 70. Its true that I thought I failed like many others because they will ask really hard questions that you may not have seen even if you studied, but this means they are giving you hard ones because you are doing good.


----------



## Mpoulin (May 14, 2022)

Took EMT yesterday at 0800. Shut off at 70, thought I completely bombed it as 80% of the questions I didn’t know what the hell they were talking about.

Results posted at 0800 this morning. I passed first try!


----------



## BoyMom03 (May 18, 2022)

I just took my NREMT-P today and it cut me off at 80 😳 I feel like I totally bombed it and walked out feeling defeated. I can’t stop thinking about how I answered the questions. It kept getting harder and then switched to a different section. I got Respiratory, Trauma, Peds, Cardiology (but no 12 leads), and a few OB. It’s killing me to wait.


----------



## robdez89 (May 20, 2022)

Took NREMT-B exam at 1300. Exam stopped at question 70 and feeling like I completely bombed test. Hoping for a good outcome like many who felt this way. Wish me luck.


----------



## enzokrom (May 21, 2022)

Took emt-b friday got stopped at 70 in like 40 mins😥now we wait


----------



## enzokrom (May 22, 2022)

Got my results at 8:20 something am ...passed!


----------



## robdez89 (May 22, 2022)

Results came in on 0740 and I passed!


----------



## cstricker12 (May 27, 2022)

Just walked out of my NREMT-P test.  I got cut off at 116 questions.  I cant remember the last question to know if I answered it right or not lol.  I feel like I absolutely bombed it. I took several sim registry tests on  Medic Tests and passed some and failed some all around the 110 question mark. What do you guys think?


----------



## cstricker12 (May 29, 2022)

cstricker12 said:


> Just walked out of my NREMT-P test.  I got cut off at 116 questions.  I cant remember the last question to know if I answered it right or not lol.  I feel like I absolutely bombed it. I took several sim registry tests on  Medic Tests and passed some and failed some all around the 110 question mark. What do you guys think?


Update:  Why I got my results at 8:30AM on a Sunday on a holiday weekend is unknown to me but I passed!! I thought for sure I failed!


----------



## RescueRicky (May 30, 2022)

Fire3456 said:


> Just for information purposes...A "Fun Facts" Thread"!
> 
> Would everyone post the number of questions you answered before the test stopped.  And post if you passed or failed.
> 
> ...


Stopped at 70. Took me like 15 minutes and I passed.


----------



## MRmedicman (Jul 4, 2022)

Took the Emt exam cold turkey after not practicing for years . i took the exam on a THURSDAY AT 1:30PM got the full 120 questions found out on Sunday morning that I passed. As long as you are answering question you still have the opportunity to pass focus on the current question. good luck


----------



## Kdwnparker (Jul 4, 2022)

First tike was 105 questions....failed. a month 1/2 later got an email for the national registry that said my test had a technical error and to disregard said test score and that it won't count towards my 6 chances. Reimbursed my test money. 


Second chance (but I guess also my 1st?) Stopped at 72 and passed


----------



## LumpyTrumpet22 (Jul 6, 2022)

Fire3456 said:


> Just for information purposes...A "Fun Facts" Thread"!
> 
> Would everyone post the number of questions you answered before the test stopped.  And post if you passed or failed.
> 
> ...


I just took the NREMT on June 28th. My test stopped at 70 questions and I passed. I'm not sure of the record for passing or failing for minimum questions. I really recommend the NREMT Crash Course available on Amazon. That book was my life saver.


----------



## Tigerman (Jul 21, 2022)

Kdwnparker said:


> Did your results post? I tested today and mine stopped at like 105


Did you pass the 2nd time?


----------



## Tigerman (Jul 21, 2022)

LumpyTrumpet22 said:


> I just took the NREMT on June 28th. My test stopped at 70 questions and I passed. I'm not sure of the record for passing or failing for minimum questions. I really recommend the NREMT Crash Course available on Amazon. That book was my life saver.


Congratulation! my son has been out of school for -1 1/2 years no. can’t get him motivated to take the test!


----------



## user819 (Jul 30, 2022)

7/30/22 took nremt-p exam. 2 year emt in 911. High 80s/low 90s scoring student in paramedic class. Never failed an exam. Felt like i did horrible on national and feel I failed. I was cut off at question 80. I know of at least 6 questions i got wrong of which 5 i should of got right but blanked out. Also felt harder than fisdap exams. Will update with results


----------



## user819 (Jul 31, 2022)

user819 said:


> 7/30/22 took nremt-p exam. 2 year emt in 911. High 80s/low 90s scoring student in paramedic class. Never failed an exam. Felt like i did horrible on national and feel I failed. I was cut off at question 80. I know of at least 6 questions i got wrong of which 5 i should of got right but blanked out. Also felt harder than fisdap exams. Will update with results


Still waiting likely will get results monday, i think i was too arrogant going in and should of reviewed certain topics. We shall see


----------



## user819 (Aug 1, 2022)

user819 said:


> Still waiting likely will get results monday, i think i was too arrogant going in and should of reviewed certain topics. We shall see


Got results early around 8am, passed!


----------



## Jeff101 (Sep 26, 2022)

Hey so I just finished my NREMT a couple of hours ago and I got 120 questions. I felt pretty good through the exam but I keep on seeing a lot of questions about respiratory. Which is my weakest subject. I used the Pocket Prep app and my stats for my average Test score was a 92%. On how well I knew each category. My lowest (respiratory and airway) was a 84% on how well I new it. I ready majority of my fat book (2000) pages and even when I ended the exam I felt good. Then I looked up the max question someone can get on the NREMT and it was 120. And I got 120 now I’m freaking the hell out. Send help please 😭


----------



## MLane (Sep 29, 2022)

Fire3456 said:


> Just for information purposes...A "Fun Facts" Thread"!
> 
> Would everyone post the number of questions you answered before the test stopped.  And post if you passed or failed.
> 
> ...


I had 120 questions… I passed!


----------



## Jmock (Sep 29, 2022)

I took my test Sept 9th, and the test stopped after 70 questions with almost an hour left. I seriously felt like I epically failed, but the next morning saw that my status on the NREMT site had changed from 'Candidate' to 'Newly Certified.' This was one of the happiest days of my life..


----------



## Csgriffes1978 (Nov 19, 2022)

Fire3456 said:


> Just for information purposes...A "Fun Facts" Thread"!
> 
> Would everyone post the number of questions you answered before the test stopped.  And post if you passed or failed.
> 
> ...


75- and I'm not feeling confident!


----------



## Eames96 (Nov 21, 2022)

I just took the nremt-b around 2pm today. So nervous being stopped at 97ish questions because I haven’t seen many posts on here that passed with mid to high 90s  wish me luck


----------



## Jsal98 (Nov 30, 2022)

I took my NREMT today 11/30 and was stopped at 70 questions, maybe 50 minutes in. Was unsure about multiple questions but had heard if you get 70 and stop you must’ve passed. Unfortunately that was not the case , I was below passing in airway and cardiac emergencies. I know what I need to study up on and will try again!

Good luck to all of my fellow EMTs!


----------



## Kmann007 (Nov 30, 2022)

Took the NREMT-P the first time and stopped at 130 questions in 1hr 30mins and failed,  2nd attempt @ NREMT-P stopped @ 113 question after 1hr 10 minutes. Got the results the next morning.... I passed.


----------



## Irisheyes (Dec 23, 2022)

I passed. It was 120 questions. I took the EMT NREMT exam a couple of weeks ago.


----------

